# Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH



## Goldfisch (3 November 2007)

Hallo ihr alle, 
kennt jemand von Euch die " Firma " VISION BILL in Düsseldorf?
Es soll sich um eine _xxx _Abrechnungsfirma für Telefongespräche handeln


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (3 November 2007)

*Aw: Vision Bill*

... und kennt jemand den wütenden Elbe-Enterich?

Ich raubzitiere mal VisionBill:





> Der Werbespruch "nur 3 Cent pro Minute" bringt viele User dazu unser Angebot zu nutzen.



Hast Du plötzlich ein unerwartetes Abo an der Backe?

Nebelwolf


----------



## Goldfisch (3 November 2007)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> ... und kennt jemand den wütenden Elbe-Enterich?
> 
> Ich raubzitiere mal VisionBill:
> 
> ...


Hallo,
ja die wollen von uns ( Ein Sportverein ) 56,00 Euro für ein ABO haben. Es hat wohl ein Telefongespräch stattgefunden.( Wir wissen aber nicht wer telefoniert hat. Eine sprachliche Auzeichnung wird es bei solchen Telefongesprächen bestimmt nicht geben ) Aber hat man dann direkt ein ABO abgeschlossen?
Das kann es doch nicht sein. Wie sollen wir uns verhalten ? Kannst Du mir einen Rat geben.


----------



## skater (3 November 2007)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Goldfisch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ja die wollen von uns ( Ein Sportverein ) 56,00 Euro für ein ABO haben. Es hat wohl ein Telefongespräch stattgefunden.( Wir wissen aber nicht wer telefoniert hat. Eine sprachliche Auzeichnung wird es bei solchen Telefongesprächen bestimmt nicht geben ) Aber hat man dann direkt ein ABO abgeschlossen?
> Das kann es doch nicht sein. Wie sollen wir uns verhalten ? Kannst Du mir einen Rat geben.


Ja, diese Firma ist bekannt.
Die Rückschlüsse aufgrund dieser Links darf sich jeder selbst machen.


----------



## webwatcher (3 November 2007)

*Aw: Vision Bill*

Ach der Verein ist das? Na dann ist alles klar. Fragt sich nur, wann der Verein  wieder auf der Matte steht...


----------



## skater (3 November 2007)

Ja, zum schnattern diese Ente, ääähhh Gans


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 November 2007)

*Aw: Vision Bill*

http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-dialer/231-1.html
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-dialer/231-6.html
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-dialer/229-1.html

Bitte derzeit weder hier noch im Forum von Antispam diese Firma thematisieren. Vielen Dank.
@Nebelwolf: schick mir doch bitte mal den Link/Beleg - ich habe gerade gemerkt, dass ich das offenbar nicht dokumentiert habe...

In einem der ältesten noch greifbaren Berichte zu einer Firma, mit der die VC nicht in einem Atemzug genannt werden will, obwohl deren GF dort tätig war, taucht ein ähnliches Problem auf wie hier beschrieben:


> ja die wollen von uns ( Ein Sportverein ) 56,00 Euro für ein ABO haben. Es hat wohl ein Telefongespräch stattgefunden.( Wir wissen aber nicht wer telefoniert hat.)


Es gab dazu eine Gerichtsentscheidung. Wenn ich sie noch finde, ergänze ich den Link.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (3 November 2007)

*Aw: Vision Bill*

Hallo Goldfisch,

es gilt die alte, aber immer noch goldig glänzende Regel: Die Geldbörse bleibt zu!

Ein R. D. bewirbt Telefonerotikangebote zu sehr günstigen Preisen. Sehr versteckt steht, ahnlich wie bei anderen hier diskutierten Aboseiten, daß man ein Abo abschließt. Anhand der übertragenen Telefonnummer wird dann der Anrufer ermittelt und eine Rechnung, bzw. Mahnunger verschickt. Das System hat drei Schwächen:

Der Vertrag kommt (wenn überhaupt) mit dem Anrufer zustande, der muß nicht mit dem Anschlußinhaber identisch sein.
Der Hinweis auf das Abonnement ist sehr versteckt angebracht.
Es gibt keine ausreichende Überprüfung des Alters der Anrufer.
Angesichts dieser schlechten Ausgangslage, versucht der Anbieter durch besonders beeindruckende Mahnungen die Zahlungsmoral der unfreiwilligen Kunden zu stärken. Viele Betroffene haben ihrem Ärger in Foren Luft gemacht,  Erfahrungen ausgetauscht und offensichtlich einen dramatischen Einbruch der Einnahmen ausgelöst. Daher versucht der Anbieter mit großem Aufwand alle kritischen Beiträge aus den Foren zu tilgen. 

Ob das so wirklich gelingt, darf allerdings bezweifelt werden. Zu viele Berichte, z.B. in der Netzwelt gibt es und zu viele Beweise sind von Zeugen gesammelt worden. Es wird auch seinen Grund haben, daß ein gewisser Herr inzwischen politisch kaltgestellt wird.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Goldfisch (5 November 2007)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Nebelwolf,
kannst Du mir sagen ob eine Sprachaufzeichnung bei diesen " SEXGESPRÄCHEN" stattfindet?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (5 November 2007)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Goldfisch!

Die Aufzeichnung von Telefongesprächen ist ohne Einwilligung der Betroffenen nicht zulässig. Die Strafe dafür dürfte deutlich höher ausfallen, als die 50 Euro, die man zu bekommen versucht. Selbst wenn der Nachweis gelingt, daß eine bestimmte Person angerufen hat, ist der Abschluß des Abonnements immer noch nicht belegt. Daher bin ich mir absolut sicher, dass nicht aufgezeichnet wird. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Goldfisch (7 November 2007)

*Aw: Vision Bill*

Hallo Nebelwolf,
ich danke Dir für Deine Auskunft.
Wir werden jetzt einmal sehen was auf  uns zukommt. Zahlen werden wir auf jeden Fall NICHT.:wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Goldfisch (8 November 2007)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Goldfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Nebelwolf,
> ich danke Dir für Deine Auskunft.
> Wir werden jetzt einmal sehen was auf  uns zukommt. Zahlen werden wir auf jeden Fall NICHT.:wall::wall::wall::wall:


Hallo Nebelwolf,
ich werde Dich über alle Aktivitäten von VISION BILL unterrichten.


----------



## moin (22 November 2007)

*AW: VISION BILL-auch uns hat es getroffen*

Bin völlig geschockt- haben eine Rechnung der Firma Vision Bill erhalten- über 56,- €!!!Sollen Samstag Nacht um 00.18 Uhr  eine Telefon Chat Pauschal für 30 Tage bestellt haben. 
Habe diese zurückgeschickt mit dem Vermerk "rein vorsorglich widerrufen wir hiermit den mit Ihnen angeblich geschlossenen Vertrag mit sofortiger Wirkung", sowie "sollten wir weitere Rechnungen bzw. Mahnungen von Ihrem Haus erhalten, behalten wir uns vor, Ihr Verhalten durch die Staatsanwaltschaft überprüfen zu lassen. weiterhin werden wir uns an die Verbraucherschutzzentrale etc. wenden". Hoffe das das ausreichend ist uns wir somit aus der Sache raus sind.


----------



## Reducal (22 November 2007)

*AW: VISION BILL-auch uns hat es getroffen*



moin schrieb:


> ....behalten wir uns vor, Ihr Verhalten durch die Staatsanwaltschaft überprüfen zu lassen.


....was nicht deren Aufgabe ist. Entweder du erstattest eine (zumeist sinnlose) Strafanzeige oder lässt die StA gleich in Ruhe. Genau das wissen eigentlich alle Anbieter in dem Biz und erschaudern i. d. R. vor Angst, wenn sie solchen Text lesen.


----------



## EX-Taro (6 Dezember 2007)

*Aw: Vision Bill*

Hallo Ihrs

Nun bin auch ich auf eben den [...] aus D-Dorf reingefallen. Muss ich einfach nur dem Vertrag, bzw. der Rechnung widersprechen? Wenn ich dem kleingedruckten in den AGB´s der Rechnung glauben darf, habe ich 14 Tage Zeit zu reagieren.

Gibt es da nicht gerade einige aktuellen Gerichtsurteile. Ich meine im November was gelesen zu haben.

Im Vorraus schon mal Danke 

Klaus

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Goldfisch (20 Januar 2008)

*Aw: Vision Bill*

Hallo Nebelwolf,
ich wollte mich nochmal melden und Dir mitteilen, dass VISION BILL sich bis jetzt nicht mehr gemeldet hat.


----------



## nseals (4 April 2008)

*Aw: Vision Bill*

Hallo alle zusammmen,
ich habe auch das Problem mit Vision Bill. Wie schon oft geschildert flatterte eines Tages (Januar 2008) die Rechnung über 56,00 € ein. Habe natürlich sofort Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung eingelegt. 
Habe mit dieser dubiosen Firma nie telefoniert, sie ist aber auf meinem Einzelverbindungsnachweis meiner Telefonrechnung aufgelistet, keine Ahnung wie sowas geht????
Habe dann in etlichen Foren recherchiert, naja ich bin natürlich kein Einzelfall. Dann kam die übliche Mahnung, die ich ungeöffnet an den Absender zurückgesendet habe, dann das Schreiben vom Inkassoinstitut...usw.
Ich habe Strafanzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Düsseldorf gestellt, jetzt kommt die Neuigkeit, über die ich bisher nichts im Internet finde: *Das Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Vision Bill wurde eingestellt, für den geäußerten Verdacht des Betruges konnte keine Bestätigung gefunden werden!!!*Und nun? Wie weiter? Kann mir jemand helfen bzw. hat weitere Erfahrungen???
Gruss nseals
Freu mich natürlich über Antwort zu diesem Thema


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 April 2008)

*Aw: Vision Bill*

Frag die Staatsanwaltschaft, ob sie nicht Lust hat, wegen §184c nachzuhaken. 
Siehe dazu auch hier



> Mit diesen Erotikdienstleistungen lässt sich sehr viel Geld verdienen und deswegen denke ich ganz einfach, dass hier verschiedene Interessen eine Rolle spielen und man sagt 'zivilrechtlich ist der Minderjährige geschützt, aber den Jugendschutz (...) den nehmen wir hier mal nicht so genau'. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass man sich damit arrangiert hat, dass man hier den Jugendschutz einfach fallen lässt


Eine einschlägige Antwort aus Seehofers Ministerium scheint dies zu bestätigen.

Wenn strafrechtlich nichts geht, ist das dem zivilrechtlichen Problem egal. Nicht alles, was (strafrechtlich) kein Betrug ist, verpflichtet einen (zivilrechtlich) zur Zahlung... Mehr sag ich nicht.


----------



## Reducal (4 April 2008)

*Aw: Vision Bill*

Neu ist diese Meldung nun wirklich nicht - so läufts in nahezu allen Fällen dieser Art.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 April 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Reducal schrieb:


> Neu ist diese Meldung nun wirklich nicht - so läufts in nahezu allen Fällen dieser Art.


seit 1999? 
http://www.vzs.de/UNIQ120733636311338/link15550A.html



			
				Vz schrieb:
			
		

> Die Firma *** aus Hamburg hatte am 30.11.2002 ihre Geschäftstätigkeit eingestellt. Durch die Werbung in Zeitungen wurden Verbraucher animiert, dort anzurufen und prompt waren sie angeblich Inhaber eines “Monatsabo’s für telefonische Unterhaltung” und sollten nun 60 Minuten pro Tag die schlüpfrigen Dienste in Anspruch nehmen können.
> Leider ist nach Auffassung der Hamburger Staatsanwaltschaft ein strafbares Verhalten der Firma IBC nicht nachzuweisen.


Die Hamburger Morgenpost schrieb damals:


> Es ist das erste Mal, dass ein Hamburger Journalist bis hierher vordringen darf. R*** D***, sogenannter Projekt-Manager, hat Mister X eingeladen. Er möchte ihm vorführen, was für ein sauberes Unternehmen *** ist. All die Vorwürfe von den Verbraucherschützern seien an den Haaren herbeigezogen.


Dänen kann keiner was.
(Aber man darf hoffen, dass wenigstens dieses Forum hier nicht kleinbei gibt, wenn hier [...] schnattert.)

[Nachtrag: Laut Auskunft von Herrn RD hat die Morgenpost damals einen Artikel veröffentlicht, der so nicht mit dem Unternehmen abgesprochen war - dadurch wurde das Unternehmen, das sich gerade von der Vergangenheit lösen wollte, in einem falschen Licht dargestellt]


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 April 2008)

*Aw: Vision Bill*

Damit das nicht untergeht: Dass der Staatsanwalt nicht weiter ermittelt, bedeutet *keineswegs*, dass das Vorgehen der Firma "Vision Bill communication GmbH aus Düsseldorf" in Ordnung wäre. Die Verfahrenseinstellung bedeutet *keineswegs*, dass allein deshalb jetzt ein Zahlungsanspruch der Firma besteht. 
*Auch in dieser Hinsicht also NICHTS NEUES. Keine Panik. *

und einen noch:


nseals schrieb:


> jetzt kommt die Neuigkeit, über die ich bisher nichts im Internet finde: Das Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Vision Bill wurde eingestellt, für den geäußerten Verdacht des Betruges konnte keine Bestätigung gefunden werden!


Wenn das DEIN Ermittlungsverfahren ist - wieso sollte das im Internet stehen?


----------



## tobinator007 (9 April 2008)

*Aw: Vision Bill*

Hallo alle zusammen,

bei mir ist das gleiche Problem.

Im März bekam ich die Rechnung, genau wie bei den anderen, und ich sollte 56 € blechen für eine Chatpauschale... Ich habe natürlich niemals dort angerufen, kannte die Nummer gar nicht, die ich angeblich 2 Minuten lang angerufen haben sollte...

Natürlich gleich Widerspruch eingelegt und ein paar Tage später kam wieder ein Brief, dass man bezahlen soll um weitere Kosten zu vermeiden.

Nun frage ich mich aber (heute kam die Telekomrechnung) wie sie es auf meine EVN geschafft hat...

Auf jeden Fall werde ich nicht bezahlen

Grüße

tobinator007

PS: Ich bin froh, dass dies kein Einzelfall ist, sondern es noch mehr Betroffene gibt, das zeigt, dass es da nicht mit rechten Dingen zugehen kann...


----------



## evab (21 April 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



nseals schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammmen,
> ich habe auch das Problem mit Vision Bill. Wie schon oft geschildert flatterte eines Tages (Januar 2008) die Rechnung über 56,00 € ein. Habe natürlich sofort Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung eingelegt.
> Habe mit dieser dubiosen Firma nie telefoniert, sie ist aber auf meinem Einzelverbindungsnachweis meiner Telefonrechnung aufgelistet, keine Ahnung wie sowas geht????
> Habe dann in etlichen Foren recherchiert, naja ich bin natürlich kein Einzelfall. Dann kam die übliche Mahnung, die ich ungeöffnet an den Absender zurückgesendet habe, dann das Schreiben vom Inkassoinstitut...usw.
> ...


hallo...
Oh gott ich bin so froh jemanden gefunden zu haben, der genau das selbe Problem hat....
wie auch bei dir kam ein anruf...dann die Rechnung für ein Abo von Vision Bill...
Naja ehrlich gesagt ich habe mir nichts dabei gedacht- okay ich wurde verarscht aber ich wollte einfach nicht bezahlen!!
aber dann sehe ich en meinem Einzelverbindunsnachweis, dass die Nummern gewält wurden....was zum Teufel soll das???? Ich habe NIEMALS da angerufen...
was hast du jetzt weiter gemacht????


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (21 April 2008)

*Vision Bill / Vision Communication GmbH / Elbeente*

Hallo Eva, hallo andere Betroffene,

hier ein paar lehrreiche und informative Links:

Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief (Paßt auch auf das Problem mit Vision Bill der Vision Communication GmbH)
Brieffreundschaft oder nicht
Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos (Paßt nicht 100%ig, aber es gibt viele Parallelen)
Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen im Zusammenhang mit Strafanzeigen
Rechtsberatungsgesetz (Der Grund, warum wir Euch für Eueren Fall keine Tips geben können, sondern auf ganz ähnlich gelagerte Fälle verweisen)
Alle wichtigen Grundsatzartikel auf einen Blick!

Das Portemonaie bleibt natürlich zu, mir ist kein Fall bekannt, bei dem die Firma diese Forderungen erfolgreich vor Gericht durchgesetzt hat. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr mir Euere Rechnungen und Mahnungen zukommen laßt. Faxnummer oder eMail-Adresse auf Anfrage.

Nebelwolf


----------



## EX-Taro (21 April 2008)

*Aw: Vision Bill*

Hallo Ihrs

In den letzten Tagen muss einem auch betroffenen (speiseeis) eine "förmliche Zustellung" von einem Gericht bekommen haben. Zu lesen in diesem Posting.

http://www.nickles.de/static_cache/538298428.html

Ausserdem mischt nun auch die Inkasso Firma "euroliquid" bei der Schuldeneintreibung mit.

Leider wurde das Posting "Rechnung von VisionBill" geschlossen, gelöscht oder vernichtet. Ist ja schon aus anderen Foren bekannt. Mein Rat an alle Mitleser und Betroffenen, zieht euch Kopien der Threatsund aktualisiert diese ständig, man weiß ja nicht, wann das hier geschlossen wird........ :cry:

Ich wollte euch nur mal auf dem Laufenden halten. 

Greetz  EX-T


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (21 April 2008)

*Vision Bill / Vision Communication GmbH / euroliquid*

Hallo zusammen,

sollte tatsächlich eine Mahnung vom Amtsgericht gekommen sein, dann hilft dieser Artikel: Der Mahnbescheid

Ein Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle und die Gegenseite hat wieder das Problem.   

Sollte es tatsächlich zu einer Klageerhebung kommen, solltet man den Fall an einen Rechtsanwalt übergeben. Es existieren einige "nette" Belege, die die Täuschung der Kunden durch Vision Bill dokumentieren. Der Ratschlag, die Diskussionen zu sichern ist wichtig, glücklicherweise existieren von einigen verschwundenen Diskussionen Kopien. 

Ich habe Zweifel an den Aussagen von speiseeis, es könnte sich auch um einen Mitarbeiter der Gegenseite handeln, der Verwirrung und Verunsicherung erzeugen will, damit wieder ein paar Leute eingeschüchtert sind und zahlen. Es muß nicht sein, aber es kommt regelmäßig vor. 

euroliquid dreht richtig auf, die Firma steht auch im Forum von Antispam.de unter Kritik, da sie Rechnungen und Mahnungen für Server-Tel Ltd. & Co. KG erstellt: SMS Chat, Server-Tel Ltd. & Co. KG, SMSPaket24, Media-Com, euroliquid. Das Geschäftsmodell von Server-Tel ist ebenso umstritten, wie das von Vision Bill, auch hier findet sich das ungewöhnlich Konzept, den Kunden erst nach Erbringung der Dienstleistung zu ermitteln: Server-Tel versucht, Handynutzer abzuzocken Finger weg von KATI! (Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg)

Nebelwolf


----------



## passer (22 April 2008)

*Aw: Vision Bill*

In diesen und anderen Foren wie Netzwelt.de huschen genug Schreiberlinge der Nutzlosen Firmen herum, die die Verbraucher gezielt verunsichern soll.

Zitate im übertragenen Sinne dieser liebenswerten Zeitgenossen:
"Habe einen Mahnbescheid erhalten , was soll ich tun"
" Ihr Solltet zahlen , sonst .... ist mir vor kurzem auch passiert..."
" Habe heute Strafbefehl erhalten, da ich nicht gezahlt habe"

und so weiter.

Vor kurzem gab es wieder so ein Fall beim NW.Forum.

Also nicht verpötern lassen. Die Gegenseite liest und *schreibt* mit.


----------



## EX-Taro (22 April 2008)

*Aw: Vision Bill*

Hallo Ihrs.

Ich werde diesen Threat erstmal weiter speichern und rufe hiermit, wie in anderen Foren, dazu auf, einen Stammtisch für, oder besser gegen solche Firmen einzurichten. Aus meiner Nachbarschaft habe ich schon einige Leute gefunden, die zu soetwas bereit sind. 

Gruß auch an "Richard"

EX-T


----------



## SEP (22 April 2008)

*Aw: Vision Bill*

na, denn man Prost!


----------



## die Flocke (30 April 2008)

*Aw: Vision Bill*

Hallo Leute,

ich schreib jetzt nicht wieder was alle anderen schon hinter sich haben, nur soviel ich bin jetzt von euch mit 56 € Verdamt :-D.
blöd so eine Sache und ich bin eurer Meinung ._(.......)._
Naja schauen wir mal wie es weiter geht ich werde euch auf dem laufenden halten.

Wie habt ihr den euern Wiederspruch den so geschrieben? Ich bin mit Wiederspruch Sachen neu und unerfahren.Falls da einer mir vielleicht weiterhelfen könnte wär ich im dankbar. Weiss jemand ob es was neues von dieser ominösen Abovertragsbindung Firma gibt? Hoffentlich wird da mal endlich was passieren.
Ich halte Durch und warte auf meine Mahnung :cry:


----------



## EX-Taro (30 April 2008)

*Aw: Vision Bill*

Hallo Flocke

Willkommen im Club der VisonBill ´ler (lol)

Ich kann dir nur folgenden Link ans Herz legen, haben schon viele Betroffene berichtet. Vorsicht ist aber geboten mit beschuldigungen und anderen "bösen" Worten gegen die Firma, die Anwälte und andere Personen, die damit in Verbindung stehen. Diverse Leser und Schreiber berichten uA auch denen Firmen selber, sind wohl eine Art Spione.

http://www.nickles.de/static_cache/538298428.html

Scheint eines der wenigen Threats zu sein, das noch nicht von der "Obrigkeit" gesperrt wurde. 

Wenn du noch weitere Info`s oder Briefvorlagen brauchst, melde dich bitte per PN und schick einen e-mail dahin, das ich dir die Unterlagen schicken kann.

EX-T


----------



## EX-Taro (30 April 2008)

*Aw: Vision Bill*

Hallo Aka Aka, 
könntest du mir deinen Zitatenschatz mal überlassen? Woher stammen solche Sätze und wie bist du in deren Besitz gelangt? 
Ich denke mal das es die Öffentlichkeit brennt interessiert, von solchen Dingen zu erfahren. Auch meine pressestelle würde ein solche Endgegekommen befürworten.

Greetz

EX-T


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 April 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



EX-Taro schrieb:


> Hallo Aka Aka,
> könntest du mir deinen Zitatenschatz mal überlassen? Woher stammen solche Sätze und wie bist du in deren Besitz gelangt?


Der Satz ist doch verlinkt. Musst ihn nur anklicken, dann landest Du in einem Forum "Telemedia Network". Lustig: Der Link war kurz darauf tot 
Wie ich in den besitz des Zitates kam? Das ist in diesem fall eine sehr komplizierte Angelegenheit... Ich nenne es vereinfachend mal "Fleiß" gepaart mit "die Ohren und Augen überall haben". Im Ernst: Reiner Zufall, in einem britischen Forum hat jemand dieses Forum verlinkt in einer ganz anderen Angelegenheit - vermutlich auch in Deutschland tätige Dialerfirmen protzten dort mit ihrem Firmensitz rum... Aber da Du sicher kein Dialerexperte bist, werden Dir Firmen wie "Global Dialer SL" ebensowenig sagen wie "LiberEco" 
Manche reden in dem Forum auch deutsch. Ein Augsburger fragt beispielsweise 





> Hey D***, sehen wir uns auf der EWT in Palma ?



Aber vielleicht interessiert Dich dieses Sahnestückchen mehr (Morgenpost Hamburg, ca. 2001):


> R*D* ist wirklich ein angenehmer Mensch. Er erzählt, dass er, der gelernte Koch, als Soldat der Royal Army nach Deutschland kam und sich so sehr in das Land verliebte, dass er gar nicht mehr zurück nach England will. Durch einen Zufall kam er in Kontakt mit xxx und stellte fest, was für ein tolles Geschäft Telefonsex ist. Er sagt zwar selbst, dass er es furchtbar findet, wozu sich manche Frau hergibt, und dass er die Männer, die diese Art von Sex bevorzugen, für "degeneriert" hält. Aber Geschäft sei nun mal Geschäft.
> 
> Dass D***s Unternehmen [Anmerkung: Er war offiziell meines Wissens nie in der GF der Firma xxx] ins Kreuzfeuer der Kritik geraten ist wie kein zweiter Telefonsex-Anbieter, hat seinen Grund im sogenannten Monats-Abo. Wer auch nur ein einziges Mal die 040/....-Telefonnummer von xxx anruft - sei es aus Neugierde oder weil er sich verwählt hat - , der hat ein Monats-abo virtuelle Befriedigung gekauft. Preis: 119 Mark. Die spezielle Telefonanlage von xxx registriert sofort die Rufnummer. Mit deren Hilfe ermitteln die Mitarbeiter in der Buchhaltung den Teilnehmer und schicken ihm die Rechnung.
> 
> ...



PS: Welche Pressestelle? Ich kann Dir alles geben, was Du brauchst, wenn ich weiß, wofür.

Der FST-Mitbegründer ist auch in dem Netzwerk. Du siehst: Es gibt da auch seriöse Leute (haha).


> Working as General Manager in the German Telemedia Industry since 1996. Co-founder of German FST e.V. and until today honorary member of the FST Board of Directors.


----------



## Ochse (4 Mai 2008)

*Aw: Vision Bill*

Hiermit reihe ich mich auch mal mit ein. Bei uns ist es ebenfalls ein Sportverein. Es soll an einem Donnerstagmorgen um kurz nach 8 ebenfalls eine chathotline angerufen worden sein. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist allerdings niemand im Vereinsheim. Ich habe der Rechnung und der Verwendung unserer Daten widersprochen. Daraufhin bekahmen wir Post das der Widerspruch zur Verwendung der Daten akzeptiert wird, aber die Rechnung weiterhin besteht. Wir wurden auf unseren EVN verwiesen. Leider bekommen wir keinen EVN von der Telekom. Diesen haben wir nun beantragt und hoffen das er bald kommt. Aber man kann ja schon vermuten das in diesem ein solcher Anruf wie bei anderen vermerkt sein wird. Frage mich allerdings wie das funktionieren soll...
Der Anruf soll angeblich 236sec gedauert haben.
Gestern ist dann ein Forderungseinzug von BLRP gekommen die jetzt mitlerweile 103,25 fordern. In sämtlichen schreiben ist als adressat exakt das gleiche wie im Telefonbucheintrag angegeben. Selbst im Anschreiben. "Sehr geehrte(r) Herr / Frau Schützenhaus xxx," Ich gehe also davon aus das die unsere Daten aus dem Telefonbuch haben.
Wir werden die Rechnung definitiv nicht begleichen. Auch wenns bis vors Gericht gehen sollte. Haben genug Rechtsanwälte im Verein...

@Goldfisch

Wie seit ihr weiter vorgegangen bzw. was hat sich bei euch noch ergeben?

gruß

Ochse


----------



## Teleton (4 Mai 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



> Wie seit ihr weiter vorgegangen bzw. was hat sich bei euch noch ergeben?


Bisher gibt es noch niemanden der berichtet hat tatsächlich verklagt worden zu sein, auch nicht von einem Mitbewerber mit ähnlichem Geschäftsmodel.


> ...aber die Rechnung weiterhin besteht.


Wie ist denn nach Auffassung der Gegenseite der Verein Vertragspartner geworden? Wenn ich von Deinem Telefon aus 20 Hühner aus echtem Gold bestelle, wer wird dann Vertragspartner? Könnt Ihr ja fast froh sein, dass keine blattvergoldeten Sportgeräte vom Vereinstelefon aus bestellt wurden, sondern nur "Ohrinnendruckentlastung".


----------



## Ochse (4 Mai 2008)

*Aw: Vision Bill*



> Wie ist denn nach Auffassung der Gegenseite der Verein Vertragspartner geworden?



hehe, das schreiben die natürlich nicht. Die berufen sich darauf das der Anruf nachweislich von unserem Anschluss geführt wurde und der Anrufer die möglichkeit hatte die AGB abzurufen und er diese bestätigt hat.

Könnte denen natürlich noch schreiben das der Vertragspartner nicht unbedingt der Anschlussinhaber sein muß etc. und beweise einfordern etc etc etc. Aber ich denke die Mühen und das Papier kann ich mir sparen. Wird eh nix bringen. Die werden weiter nerven, bis die rallen das die von uns nicht einen einzigen cent bekommen werden!

gruß

Ochse


----------



## anonym111 (5 Mai 2008)

*Aw: Vision Bill*

hey leute,
ich bin auch auf diese *xxxx.*
ich bekam heute post von vision bill.
doch ich bin erst 16 jahre alt, ist es denn trotzdem gültig, und ich muss bezahlen.
denn in den agb´s von vision bill steht, dass auch personen von 14-17jahren zahlen müssen...
ich hab eben dort angerufen, doch die frau am telefon sagte mir sie müsse mit meinen eltern sprechen und ich solle froh sein, dass sie so nett sei, denn sonst könnte sie anzeige erstatten, weil ich dort angerufen habe, obwohl ich keine 18 bin etc.... ich hätte die firma getäuscht, da ich erst 16 bin usw...

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

mfg anonym111


----------



## anonym111 (5 Mai 2008)

*abo nach 1:50min anrufen ?*

hey leute,
ich bekam heute post von vision bill. ich hätte dort 1:50min angerufen und nun ein abo abgeschlussen und müsse 56EUR zahlen!
doch ich bin erst 16 jahre alt, ist es denn trotzdem gültig, und ich muss bezahlen???
denn in den agb´s von vision bill steht, dass auch personen von 14-17jahren zahlen müssen...
ich hab eben dort angerufen, doch die frau am telefon sagte mir sie müsse mit meinen eltern sprechen und ich solle froh sein, dass sie so nett sei, denn sonst könnte sie anzeige erstatten, weil ich dort angerufen habe, obwohl ich keine 18 bin etc.... ich hätte die firma getäuscht, da ich erst 16 bin usw...

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

mfg anonym111


----------



## Ochse (5 Mai 2008)

*Aw: Vision Bill*

Hi!

Also nur weil etwas in den AGBs steht heißt es noch lange nicht, das es gültig ist. Und die Sache am Telefon ist mal wieder nur die übliche Masche zur Einschüchterung...
Hast du schon mit deinen Eltern darüber gesprochen?


----------



## anonym111 (5 Mai 2008)

*Aw: Vision Bill*

ja. aber mein vater mein folgendes:  das hast du dir selber eingebrockt...bla...bla

aber ich glaube, wenn er das was in diversen foren steht lesen würde, würde er anders denken..

ist denn ein vertrag mit einem 16 jährigem überhaupt wirksam ???


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



anonym111 schrieb:


> ja. aber mein vater mein folgendes:  das hast du dir selber eingebrockt...bla...bla


Dann soll er hier lesen - und Du könntest ja einen angemessenen Teil des Betrages, wenn Du ihn nicht zahlen musst, spenden. Ans Forum hier, nur so als Gedanke 

Alles, was Dein Papa tun müsste, steht hier:
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-dialer/229-12.html

Da wird auch Deine Frage beantwortet 





> Der angeblich bestehende Vertrag wurde von meinem minderjährigen Sohn/meiner minderjährigen Tochter abgeschlossen. Ich habe aber nicht in den Abschluss des Ihrer Meinung nach bestehenden Vertrages eingewilligt und würde/werde ihn auch nicht nachträglich genehmigen.


Wenn er es für pädagogisch hält, dass sein Sohn [das halt mal so eben zahlen soll] dann muß ich ihn unbekannterweise rüffeln. Er kann mir gerne eine PN schreiben!


----------



## anonym111 (5 Mai 2008)

*Aw: Vision Bill*

also meint ihr ich sollte nicht zahlen ?

ist denn jetzt der vertrag gültig ?

mfg anonym


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Mai 2008)

*Aw: Vision Bill*

So schnell kannst Du den Link nicht gelesen haben 

PS: Dein Paps soll auch hier lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=205460#post205460



> Saller schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn er Dich im Regen stehen lässt, unterstützt er diese Geschäftsmodelle. Das fände ich gelinde gesagt... fragwürdig.


----------



## anonym111 (5 Mai 2008)

*Aw: Vision Bill*

ja klar, dass ist ein formular, von der verbraucher zentrale, also eine art vordruck


----------



## Teleton (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



anonym111 schrieb:


> hey leute,
> ich bin auch auf diese _xxxx_.
> ich bekam heute post von vision bill.
> doch ich bin erst 16 jahre alt, ist es denn trotzdem gültig, und ich muss bezahlen.


Hier lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430


> denn in den agb´s von vision bill steht, dass auch personen von 14-17jahren zahlen müssen...


Wo denn?Ich finde nur


> Der Kunde gewährt Minderjährigen (Personen unter 18 Jahren) über seine Telekommunikationseinrichtungen Zugang zu den Diensten von VISION
> COMMUNICATION GMBH, die ausdrücklich den Volljährigen vorbehalten sind.


Erlaubt hat es der Anschlussinhaber Deinen Anruf doch nicht


> ich hab eben dort angerufen,


 Mit dem Gegner zu telefonieren ist selten eine gute Idee.





> doch die frau am telefon sagte mir sie müsse mit meinen eltern sprechen und ich solle froh sein, dass sie so nett sei, denn sonst könnte sie anzeige erstatten, weil ich dort angerufen habe, obwohl ich keine 18 bin etc.... ich hätte die firma getäuscht, da ich erst 16 bin usw...


Wusstest Du, dass der Anruf 59,- Euro kosten soll? Oder bist Du aufgrund einer Bewerbung von 0,03 Euro ausgegangen ? Wenn ja, wolltest Du die 3 Cent prellen?





> .. ich hätte die firma getäuscht, da ich erst 16 bin usw...


Machen die keine Altersverifikation?

Beichte am besten Deinen Eltern und zeige Ihnen hier den Thread. Falls noch Fragen bleiben schleppe ihn/sie zur Verbraucherzentrale.


----------



## anonym111 (5 Mai 2008)

*Aw: Vision Bill*

nein, natürrlich wusste ich nicht, dass es 56EUR kostet.
der eigentümer der sim karte bin ich, also alditalk.

ist der vertrag denn gültig?


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Teleton schrieb:


> [...Minderjährige müssen zahlen]
> Wo denn?





			
				visioncom.tv schrieb:
			
		

> Hinweis für Minderjährige:
> Strafmündige und deliktsfähige Minderjährige (Alter von 14 bis  17 Jahren),
> die durch vorsätzliche Täuschung über ihr Alter unsere Dienste in Anspruch
> nehmen, sind gesetzlich verpflichtet, gemäß §§ 818, 819 BGB Wertersatz
> und gemäß § 823 BGB Schadensersatz zu leisten.


Steht da, mehr nicht. Dürfte aber umstritten sein.


----------



## Teleton (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



anonym111 schrieb:


> nein, natürrlich wusste ich nicht, dass es 56EUR kostet.
> der eigentümer der sim karte bin ich, also alditalk.
> 
> ist der vertrag denn gültig?


Hast Du Dir durchgelesen was hier steht:


> Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=131430&postcount=2


----------



## EX-Taro (5 Mai 2008)

*Aw: Vision Bill*

Hallo Anonym111

Schick mir mal eine PN mit einer gültigen E-Mailadresse, ich kann dir einige aus einem anderen Threat zukommen lassen und auch Briefe, wie ich sie an Die VisionBill geschrieben habe. Dein Vater soll auch was zu lesen haben.
Eine Telefonnummer und eine Adresse von mir kann ich dir auch schicken, dann soll dein Vater sich mal bei mir melden, ich habe selber Kinder....

Ob das verboten ist, das die dich ohne Alterskontrolle in ihr System aufgenommen haben weis ich nicht. Sittenwidrig ist es auf jeden Fall. Gibt es auch einige Urteile drüber, habe diese aber nicht griffbereit. Lies dich am Besten mal durch die genannten Links durch. 

Kann es sein, das du auch unter einem etwas anderen Namen in einem anderen Forum zu finden bist?

EX-Taro


----------



## Cadiz (5 Mai 2008)

*Aw: Vision Bill*

kann mir bitte jemand helfen wie man ein wiederrufschreiben  macht  ich habe wenig erfahrung ich bin auch betrofen am 28.4.2008 rechnung von Vision Bill mit 56 euro  Abo  70 sekunden war ich drin  26.04.2008 ruft mich einer an ich soll meine adresse angeben  da es nicht abgerechnet wird durch die Telefon anbieter zuerst wollte ich sie nicht angeben aber dann hat er mir  gedroht mit zuschlägen und Zinsen ich war dan so blöd und hab  doch noch meine Adresse angegeben :wall:


----------



## EX-Taro (5 Mai 2008)

*Aw: Vision Bill*

Hallo Cadiz

Schick mir deine E-Mail Adresse, ich habe einige Vorschläge, werde aber heute und morgen nicht gleich dazu kommen.

Hier auch nochmal mein Aufruf an alle, die Nummer zu nennen, die Ihre angerufen habt (haben sollt), die Liste wird immer länger....

Hier nochmal eine aktualisierte Telefonnummernliste mit der [ edit] versucht Geschäfte zu machen:

01805 788 744 
01805 090 950 
01805 110 710
01805 807 474
01805 080 680
01805 788 744
01805 603 703
01805 010 960
01805 010 946
01805 601 401

030 306 412 65 Berlin

040 189 826 20 Hamburg

089 374 121 18 München

es soll aber auch noch eine Frankfurter Nummer im Umlauf sein

Ebenso bin ich auch immer noch für einen Stammtisch, um genmeinsam einen Plan gegen diese Firmen zu bereden, weil auch hier lesen und schreiben solche mit.

EX-Taro


----------



## mc5mc5 (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo,

bin auch mitten drin in der Mahnsschreibphase von VisionBill. Gerichtlicher Bescheid kam aber bisher noch nicht. Nun bin ich auf folgende Seite gestoßen, die allgemein am Telefon geschlossene Verträge betrifft: 

http://www.nvzmv.de/Presse/2005/802005.htm

Kann dies eventuell auch unser Problem betreffen?


----------



## Teleton (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



mc5mc5 schrieb:


> Kann dies eventuell auch unser Problem betreffen?


Logo





> Die freundliche Stimme am Telefon überzeugte: Warum nicht die Zeitschrift „Tina“ für 1 Jahr per Abonnement beziehen, dazu sogar noch einen Reisegutschein für den nächsten Urlaub!


Wenn die plötzlich bei Beginn des Telefonates auf Preis, Bedingungen + Laufzeit hinweisen würden kann das problematisch werden.


----------



## tbo#11 (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hallo nebelwolf,ich sehe du hast viel ahnung,deswegen möchte ich meine frage an dich richten.

ich habe dort angerufen aufgrund eienr sms nachricht im fernsehen,mit einer normal vodafone privatnummer.(nix von wegen abo ode sonstigem)3 minuten telefoniert bis man da dann endlich irgendwo durchkam,dann erkannte ich erst was da los war.aber denn och war da keine rede von einem abo zum preis von 56 euro sonst wär ich gar nicht drangeblieben.was soll ich jetzt machen.die mahnung mit einem aufpreis kam auch schon an.soll ich die rechnung bezahlen?mein anruf wurde registriert.mich rief dann jemand an und wollte  meine daten eben haben wegen der echnung,is das normal?

hoffe du kannst mir weiterhelfen,danke im vorraus, tbo


----------



## IrishRover (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo, 

auch ich bin betroffen, habe am 16.4. in der Nacht betrunken eine Hotline aus dem Videotext im Fernsehen angerufen, dort war sie mit 14cent/min angegeben. 

*01805701709*

Am nächsten Tag kam ein Anruf einer, scheinbar netten  Frau, die sagte sie müsse meine Adresse haben, da der Anbieter aus Diskretion nicht über Telefonabrechnung abrechnet, dass gefiel mir eigentlich da ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon wieder bereut habe bei sowas angerufen zu haben da ich auch in einer WG lebe, und sagte meine Adresse. Dann kam der Hammer 72€ Chat Pauschale hätte ich bestellt :S 
[........] Nun kam das erste Mahnschreiben, sie fordern mich auf in 14 Tagen zu zahlen, oder die Sache an ein Inkassounternehmen abzugeben. 

Ich habe einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis, der beweist das ich nur 3:52 Min dort anrief und nie wieder diese Nummer wählte! In der Bandansage war auch nicht die Sprache davon, dass man eine Pauschale bestellt... die Möglichkeit o.ä. wurde angesprochen, da legte ich dann auch schon auf, als es mir dämmerte. 

Nun hab ich die Verbraucherzentrale mal angeschrieben und auch hier der Post. bin schon ein wenig beunruhigt und mein Leben hat sich seitdem auch negativ verändert  

Meine Freundin hat erstmal schluss gemacht, da ich ihr erzählt habe, WAS für eine Hotline das war... hoffe das krieg ich nochmal hin. 

Und wie ist das mit dem Auswandern? Ich bin Student und wollte bald im Ausland arbeiten, kann man das auch wenn diese Mahnbescheide noch ausstehen? 

Wenn alle Stricke reißen, häng ich mich auf 

Naja hoffe mal Tips und Hoffnung zu bekommen, vielen Dank im voraus,

Irish Rover


----------



## Reducal (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



IrishRover schrieb:


> Wenn alle Stricke reißen, häng ich mich auf ...


Bloß nicht, dann wärst du ja tot! Sich tot stellen reicht eigentlich immer aus, um diesen Forderungsstellern effektiv zu begegenen.

Für deine Auswanderungssache haben derartige Rechnungen mit Sicherheit keine Auswirkung und deiner Freundin könntest du ja erklären, dass du zu Studienzwecken die Nummer angerufen hattest, nicht mehr Herr deiner Sinne warst oder nur eure Zweisamkeit mit Ideen bereichern wolltest.


----------



## Heiko (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Wenn alle Stricke reißen hilft aufhängen auch nix.


----------



## IrishRover (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Reducal schrieb:


> Bloß nicht, dann wärst du ja tot! Sich tot stellen reicht eigentlich immer aus, um diesen Forderungsstellern effektiv zu begegenen.
> 
> Für deine Auswanderungssache haben derartige Rechnungen mit Sicherheit keine Auswirkung und deiner Freundin könntest du ja erklären, dass du zu Studienzwecken die Nummer angerufen hattest, nicht mehr Herr deiner Sinne warst oder nur eure Zweisamkeit mit Ideen bereichern wolltest.



Hmm ja so werd ichs ma versuchen... naja ich denke ma wenn sie sich beruhigt hat, wirds schon wieder werden... war schließlich betrunken... 

Ja bisher hab ich auch gar nichts in richtung vision bill vermeldet... also denkt ihr auch, dass aussitzen die beste Möglichkeit darstellt dem Herrn (...) zu begegnen... nur gut das man nicht allein dasteht, zusammen erträgt es sich leichter .. schöner Thread hier :sun:


----------



## IrishRover (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wenn alle Stricke reißen hilft aufhängen auch nix.



Das war natürlich n kleener Scherz


----------



## Reducal (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



IrishRover schrieb:


> dem Herrn D....


Ah, der Bursche aus Krefeld! Bei dem war ich unter falschem Namen auch mal Kunde. Seine Adressermittler waren recht hartnäckig und letztlich hat sich die Sache anscheinend aufgelöst, obwohl ich mit falscher Anschrift tatsächlich auch noch auf deren Briefe antworten konnte - war ein lustiges Spiel.


----------



## sChruppi (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hey...
Ich (20) habe am 9.5.2008, nachts bei einer sexhotline angerufen. Sie lockte mich mit 0,03€ die Minute. Ich dachte mir...naja...für das Geld...probierst mal aus...
dummer Fehler wie sich rausstellte. Am nächsten Tag rief mich ein Mann an und wollte meine Anschrift usw. haben. Er meinte sie können es nicht auf meiner Handy Rechnung verrechnen. Ich dachte mir OK..muss ich jetzt wohl durch...3 Tage später hatte ich Post im Briefkasten. 56€ solle ich zahlen. Zahlungsfrist ist am 27.05.2008.  Ich bin wirklich verzweifelt. Ich habe die Vision Bill hotline angerufen und wollte mich informieren über diese Rechnung. Ich bekam nur zu hören, " da sind die selber schuld, hätten sie nicht anrufen müssen" und "da müssen sie jetzt in den sauren Apfel beissen und das Geld bezahlen!" Ich habe jetzt schon ne menge nachgelesen, bin aber irgendwie nicht schlauer daraus geworden. Kannst du mir evtl nen Tipp geben ? Wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten ? Was wird auf mich zukommen ? Gibt es dort einen Weg hinaus ?


----------



## Reducal (20 Mai 2008)

sChruppi schrieb:


> Kannst du mir evtl nen Tipp geben ? Wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten ? Was wird auf mich zukommen ? Gibt es dort einen Weg hinaus ?


Nein, einen Tip bekommste hier nicht, da das unerlaubte Rechtsberatung wäre. Allerdings gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Sache prüfen zu lassen - lass dich halt im Zweifelsfall zivil verklagen oder reiche selbst eine negative Feststellungsklage bei einem zivilen Gericht ein.

Abgesehen vom Einzelfall hier: das oder ein ähnliches Geschäftsmodell betreiben einige Anbieter. Es wird mit geringen Kosten (wenn überhaupt) geworben und die summieren sich gleich auf eine Monatspauschale.
Mit dem Anruf gibt es zwei Vereinbarungen. Die eine ist der Verbindungsaufbau und die wird mit der Telefonrechnung deines Providers beglichen. Die andere wäre der "Mehrwert". Warum solche Mehrwertdienste überhaupt zulässig sein sollen, obwohl es dafür eigens die 0900er Nummern gibt, erschließt sich mir nicht. Also ist die zweite Vereinbarung allein auf die Vorgaben des BGB abgestellt, zu der es einer einvernehmlichen Willensbekundungen des Anbieters und des Angebotnehmers bedarf - liegt die nicht vor oder besteht bei einer Partei gar ein Irrtum, dann ist es fraglich, ob der Vertrag tatsächlich Bestand hat. Fraglich ist darüber hinaus, in wie fern die AGB wirksam in solch einen Vertrag einbezogen wurden, da Anbieter solcher Leistungen die AGB zumeist nicht in der Annonce oder im Teletext mit abdrucken.


_[Dies ist keine Rechtsberatung! Wäre es eine, dann wüsste ich nichts davon.]_


----------



## EX-Taro (20 Mai 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

[.......]
Wenn es dann (hoffentlich und endlich) zu einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid kommt dem dann mit allen Schriftstücken und Postings aus diesen und anderen Threats an den Stattsanwalt zurückschicken. Wenn dann noch alle "ALLE" Betroffenen zu der Verhandlung kommen sollte es aus sein mit den Leuten, die für billiges Geld horrende Rechnungen schreiben.....

EX-T


----------



## sChruppi (20 Mai 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Kommt es definitiv zu einer Gerichtsverhandlung ?


----------



## EX-Taro (20 Mai 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo sChruppi


N E I N , kommt es zu 99,999 % nicht, aber viele von uns alten Hasen und auch einige aus anderen Foren warten schon darauf diesem Herren der 0,03 Cent Schöpfung gegenüber zu treten......:scherzkeks:

Gruß

EX-T

konntest du was mit den Dateien anfangen und den Threats?


----------



## ceyrslan (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hi,
bin auch reingefallen und habe bei so einer 3 Cent/Min.-Nummer angerufen. 2 Tage später bekam ich einen Anruf von Vision Bill, die haben mich nach meiner Adresse gefragt wegen des Zuschickens der Rechnung. Habe denen blöderweise meine Adresse gegeben......und die Rechnung von 56 Euro bekommen. (Eigentlich werden doch aber die Anrufkosten von 3 Cent/Min. von meinem Provider abgerechnet...hmm...) Also meine Frage: Muss ich denn eigentlich diese sogenannte Pauschale bezahlen und was würde passieren wenn ich sie nicht bezahle? Und von einem Abonnement war ja dann auch niemals die Rede gewesen.....
Freue mich auf Eure Antworten
Bis dann


----------



## passer (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



ceyrslan schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin auch reingefallen und habe bei so einer 3 Cent/Min.-Nummer angerufen. 2 Tage später bekam ich einen Anruf von Vision Bill, die haben mich nach meiner Adresse gefragt wegen des Zuschickens der Rechnung. Habe denen blöderweise meine Adresse gegeben......und die Rechnung von 56 Euro bekommen. (Eigentlich werden doch aber die Anrufkosten von 3 Cent/Min. von meinem Provider abgerechnet...hmm...) Also meine Frage: Muss ich denn eigentlich diese sogenannte Pauschale bezahlen und was würde passieren wenn ich sie nicht bezahle? Und von einem Abonnement war ja dann auch niemals die Rede gewesen.....
> Freue mich auf Eure Antworten
> Bis dann




Wenn du nichts bezahlt, wirst du noch einige Mahnungen erhalten, aber rechtlich entscheidendes wird nicht passieren. Also keine Angst und [.....].


----------



## kugelfisch (24 Mai 2008)

*Und noch einer ...*

Hallo Forum,

auch mich "hat's erwischt". Am Montag hab' ich bei einer dieser 3Cent/Minute-Hotlines angerufen, knappe 2-3 Minuten. Am Dienstag dann ein Anruf von der Firma, mit der Bitte meine Adresse mitzuteilen, zwecks Rechnungs-Zustellung (kam mir bisschen suspekt vor, aber dummerweise dann trotzdem rausgegeben). Heute dann ein Brief von VisionBill im Briefkasten - Rechnung über 56€: "Bestellung von Telefon Chat Pauschale für 30 Tage". 

Ich werde wohl Widerspruch gegen dieses Abo einlegen, mit der Bitte um Bekanntgabe der Daten des Mitarbeiters, der da bei mir angerufen hat - und um eine Weitergabe meiner Daten zu verhindern (Nickles.de - Diskussion: Wieder mal Vision Bill....). Für Hilfe bei der Formulierung eines solchen Widerspruch-Schreibens wäre ich mehr als dankbar. Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Und danke für dieses Forum, gut zu wissen, dass man nicht der Einzige ist, der auf solche [edit]  reinfällt.


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Wir dürfen da nicht helfen.
Das wäre unerlaubte Rechtsberatung. Das ist in Deutschland nach dem Rechtsberatungsgesetz verboten, weil das den Rechtsanwälten und Verbraucherzentralen vorbehalten ist.
Ansonsten kann der Forenbetreiber ein Ordnungsgeld kassieren. 

Deine Aufforderung, Dir einen Schriftsatz zu erstellen, kann nur als Aufforderung zur Erteilung von Rechtsberatung verstanden werden.


----------



## EX-Taro (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo ceyreslan und Kugelfisch

Schickt mir mal deine E-Mail per PN, dann kann ich dir meine Briefe zuschicken, so wie ich sie, als nicht Jurist, geschrieben habe.


Hallo Antiscammer

Das mit dem Rechtsberatungsgesetz muss du mir mal genauer erklären. Darf ich als ziviel Privatperson einer andern Person nicht mitteilen, was ich wie gegen oder für etwas geschrieben habe?
Was ist mit Briefen eines Anwalts, der in einer ähnliche Sache eingeschaltet wurde und dessen Briefe auch hier im Netz veröffentlicht wurde. Darf ich einige der Passagen oder komplette Briefe aus dem Netz abschreiben und für eigene Zwecke missbrauchen?
So wie du das schilderst ist Rechtsberatung ein Monopol, welches nach dem Kartell (?) oder Monopolgesetz ebenfalls in (D) verbeoten wäre. (???) 

Ausserdem ist das was der nette Herr aus D-Dorf mitt den RA´s aus M-Mann da mit den Verbrauchern treibt doch wohl auch nicht so ganz legal. Die Begriffe des "unlauteren Wettbewerbs" und ähnliches sind in dem Fall auch schon gefallen. 

Die Rechtskameraden der Firma aus D-Dorf können nur froh sein, das ich zur Zeit selten in der Nähe unterwegs bin. Den Verein werde ich demnächst aber mal besuchen, also Herr R.D. aus D-Dorf, zieh dich warm an.

Greetz EX-T


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



EX-Taro schrieb:


> Das mit dem Rechtsberatungsgesetz muss du mir mal genauer erklären.


Lies erstmal das 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rechtsberatungsgesetz
und das 
Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz â€“ Wikipedia

bevor du hier weitere Fragen stellst


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



EX-Taro schrieb:


> Die Rechtskameraden der Firma aus D-Dorf können nur froh sein, das ich zur Zeit selten in der Nähe unterwegs bin. Den Verein werde ich demnächst aber mal besuchen, also Herr R.D. aus D-Dorf, zieh dich warm an.Greetz EX-T


:wall:
lass den Blödsinn


----------



## EX-Taro (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Jean-Luc, schwere Kost, aber noch ist nicht der 01.06.2008vertehe schon..

aka-aka, was für einen Blödsinn soll ich lassen, Firmen-Tourismus ist in (D) (noch) nicht strafbar. Und wenn ich mal ganz zufällig an den falschen Brifkasten klopfe, denn was anderes werden diese Firmen nicht sein. 
Die Villa vom Geschäftsführer war auch schon mal im Fernsehen, und die steht bestimmt nicht in der Hinterhofgasse oder Münsterstrasse.rax:

Oder denk hier wirklich einer das ich jenes vorhabe....:comphit:.....? Da habe ich andere Methoden....


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ich verlasse mich drauf! Und RD soll den französischen Hundeliebhaber (darf man Hundenamen hier nennen? Joey) und Pokerfreund recht lieb grüßen, den sprung*haften Mitgesellschafter der Solidus. Er weiß dann schon Bescheid 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/www.pok**tisch.com

Wenn Du in Düsseldorf bist, bring mir bitte einen *Gesellschafter*auszug der Vision mit. Gibt's beim Amtsgericht.


----------



## EX-Taro (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Okay  werde dran denken, aber ich hasse Franzmänner mit Hunden, die sche...n immer und überall hin, während man den Hund streichelt

EX-T


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Dann eben an alle DüsseldorferInnen: ich hätte gerne den Gesellschafterauszug der Vision. Danke schön!


----------



## tbo#11 (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hallo nebelwolf, ich wollte dir meine rehcnung und mahnung und das alles shciken,habe jetzt solange gewrtet bis mein scanner wieder funktioneirt,aber der will einfahc nicht mehr angehen.

zu meinem fall gibt es nun neuigkeiten,denn habe heut einen brief erhalt von einem anwalt und steeurberater team , dass ich  die rehcnung von nun shcon etwa über 63 euro bezahlen sollte sonst geht der fall vors gericht,was soll ich machen?

gruß tbo


----------



## Reducal (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



tbo#11 schrieb:


> ...dass ich  die rehcnung von nun shcon etwa über 63 euro bezahlen sollte sonst geht der fall vors gericht,was soll ich machen?


Vorher müssten die dir aber erst noch einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid zukommen lassen. Dem kann man widersprechen und erst danach käme der Gang vor ein Gericht, das aber der Forderungssteller anrufen müsste, wenn er das letztlich wirklich will. Ein Richter würde sich dann beide Seiten anhören und letztlich entscheiden, ob die Forderung zu recht erhoben wird.

Viele hier würden dem gelassen entgegen sehen, da es allem Anschein nach gar nicht so weit kommt - die künstlich aufgebaute Drohkulisse gehört zum Geschäft, Einschüchterung des Mahnungsempfängers ist gängig Praxis und spült reichlich Kohle in die Taschen der Handlungsführer, von denen die sich beeindrucken lassen.


----------



## EX-Taro (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo TBO

bitte schick mir mal eine PN, um welchen Inkasso Anwalt es sichbei dir handelt. Mittlerweile sind wohl mindesten zwei Unternehmen am Werk.

Gruß

EX-T


----------



## IrishRover (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Moin ...

Hab auch HEUTE einen Brief von nem Anwalt bekommen, dass se nun 119,25€ wollen... :S Schüchtert ja schon ein, aber Unterschrift is "nur" gedruckt


----------



## EX-Taro (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ich habe denen Anfang des Jahres folgendes geschriebe und nun scheint Ruhe zu sein:


Mein Name
Adresse (meine Firmenadresse)
Mein Wohnort

Re-Nr.: xx/xx/xxxx

Betrifft Ihr Schreiben vom  xx.xx.xxxx                                                                      Ort. Datum

Sehr geehrter Damen und Herren 

Wie ich Ihren Geschäftspartnern schon mitgeteilt habe, ist kein Vertrag mit der Vision Bill, der Vision Communication oder Solidus und Herrn D. oder deren Mitarbeitern zustande gekommen. 

Des Weiteren habe ich einem angeblichen Vertrag schon nach Erhalt des ersten Schreibens vorsorglich widersprochen.

Sämtliche Schreiben liegen in Kopie bei.

Sollte dennoch ein Vertrag zwischen mir, (Name), und der Firma Vision Communication existieren, bitte ich Sie höflichst um die Zusendung einer Kopie dieses Vertrags. 

Hiermit untersage ich Ihnen, Ihrem Unternehmen, Ihren Geschäftspartnern und deren Angestellten nochmals und in aller Deutlichkeit, die Weitergabe meiner / unserer persönlichen Daten an Dritte und / oder Verwendung zu weiteren Werbezwecken.

Des weitern bitte ich um eine Richtigstellung meiner Adresse.

Benutzen Sie in Zukunft meine oben angegebene Geschäftsadresse, da wir sonst von einer Belästigung meiner Familie durch Sie oder Ihre Geschäftspartner ausgehen müssen.

Ich bitte hiermit auch noch mal um Nennung des Namens der Person, die in der ersten Dezemberwoche 2007 bei und anrief um unsere Adresse zu erfahren. Ich würde gerne Strafantrag gegen diese Person wegen Belästigung stellen und dieser Person persönlich und in schriftlicher Form untersagen unsere Daten für irgendwelche Geschäfte zu missbrauchen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Name / Firma
Geschäfts-
Adresse (evtl)
Evtl. Tel.Nummer


Anlagen: Alle Schreiben an die Firmen VB und Herrn R.D.


Gruß

EX-T

PS: Dieser Brief darf gerne weiter verarbeitet und für Schreiben gegen VB verwendet werden.


----------



## IrishRover (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Kann man den auch abgeändert nutzen, wenn man sich zuvor NICHT schriftlich meldete bei VB?


----------



## EX-Taro (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ich würde mal sagen, ausprobieren. Wenn du etwas benutzen möchtest, darfst du gerne die Passagen nehmen und ändern.


----------



## dvill (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



EX-Taro schrieb:


> Ich habe denen Anfang des Jahres folgendes geschriebe und nun scheint Ruhe zu sein


Der vermutete Zusammenhang besteht nicht. Es ist völlig egal, wie sich Betroffene verhalten. Ihre Post wird weder gelesen noch berücksichtigt.

Das Geschäft besteht darin, Betroffene durch schwachsinnige Drohschreiben zu Zahlungshandlungen zu pressen.

Wenn das gelingt, hat die Bande Erfolg. Wer sich als resistent erweist und alle geplanten Drohstufen durch hat, wird von der Drohliste genommen. Mehr nicht.


----------



## EX-Taro (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo dvill

Ich denke schon, das der ein oder andere Brief gelesen wird, besonders, wenn der Umschlag und der Briefkopf einer juristischen Stelle ähnlich sieht.

Gruß EX-T


----------



## dvill (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Und was ändert das?

Die Mahndroherei endet so oder so. Ob man schreibt oder in Peking ein Fahrrad umkippt, hat den exakt gleichen Einfluss.


----------



## tbo#11 (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hallo ex taro, 

wa sist pn?
ich habe von euroliquid vorhin wa sgelesen aber bei mir ist eine andere agentur am start.

gruß tbo


----------



## tbo#11 (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hey ex taro,ich bins nochmal,

was für schrieben hast du denn da beigelegt,ich habe immer per email widersprochen und alles per mail gesendet, oder hast du die rehcnungen und den ganzen kram da noch mit reingepackt?(deinen brief)

danke nochmal dass die mien gemüt besenftigt hast


----------



## Michi2204 (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hallo,
auch wir haben solch eine Rechnung erhalten. Mein Sohn (18J) hat auf eine SMS, mit seinem Prepaid Handy (Karte läuft auf mich) geantwortet:wall:. Was sollen wir jetzt tun??


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Michi2204 schrieb:


> hallo,
> auch wir haben solch eine Rechnung erhalten. Mein Sohn (18J) hat auf eine SMS, mit seinem Prepaid Handy (Karte läuft auf mich) geantwortet:wall:. Was sollen wir jetzt tun??


? was für eine Rechnung von wem?
"auf SMS geantwortet" klingt nach einer verwandten Firma... Bisschen mehr Details bitte, danke!


----------



## Michi2204 (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Er bekam eine SMS die ihn zum Rückruf aufforderte, er rief zurück und es wurde etwas con 3 cent/minute erzählt woraufhin er direkt auflegte. Nun ca 3 Wochen später kam eine Rechnung einer bekannten Firma aus Düsseldorf bei der er angeblich eine Chat Pauschale für 30Tage und einen Preis von 56€ bestellt hätte. Er sagt mir er hätte nichts bestellt.


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Grundsätzlich ist es hier so wie überall bei solchen Geschäftsmodellen.

Die Nutzlosanbieter  bauen darauf, dass die Verbraucher in Rechtsfragen unsicher sind, sich einschüchtern lassen und an sich haltlose Forderungen bezahlen.

Dabei ist es aber hier so wie überall sonst auch.

Wer Geld von mir möchte, muss erstmal seinen Anspruch begründen.
Dazu gehört, dass ein wirksamer Vertrag besteht. Und der basiert nun einmal auf einer eindeutigen "Willenserklärung".

Wenn jemand lediglich auf eine Lock-SMS hin zurückruft, wo kein Preishinweis (oder nur ein nach vielen Leerzeilen sichtbarer Hinweis) erfolgt ist, dann wird kein deutsches Gericht das als wirksame Willenserklärung werten.

Der Forderungssteller ist aber in der Beweispflicht, dass es diese Willenserklärung gegeben hat.

Kann er den Beweis nicht erbringen, dann geht er im Streitfall leer aus. Keine Willenserklärung, kein Vertrag. Kein Vertrag, kein Anspruch. So ist das halt, auch wenn das einige Düsseldorfer bzw. Werler gern anders sehen möchten.
Da sollte man sich auch gar nicht kirre machen lassen.


----------



## loxa (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hallo habe auch post bekommen von dieser Firma, habe aber bezahlt leider bin 22jahre hatte einfach angst noch mehr zahlen zu müssen. meine frage muss ich den noch etwas kündigen bei dieser schei... firma oder läuft der vertrag nach 1monat automatisch aus im brief steht 

"Pos. Leistung"

" 1 Bestellung von Telefon Chat Pauschale für 30 Tage"

weiss jemand bescheid danke im vorraus..!


grüße loxa


----------



## dvill (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Warum rennt man so einem Müll hinterher, wenn das Schreiben nicht verständlich ist?

Firmen haben klare und nachvollziehbare Angaben und Leistungsbeschreibungen zu liefern. Wenn die das nicht schaffen, kann man ihnen nicht helfen. Pech gehabt.


----------



## Cadiz (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

[edit]  !!!!!!!!!! auch ich hatte in abril  08  eine rechnung von 56 euro ein wiederruftschreiben un mit meinen Anwalt gedroht !!!!!! ich habe von dennen nicht mal ein zweites schreiben gekriegt !!!!!:sun:


----------



## bima (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo an alle Geschädigten,
schade dass ich nicht schon früher auf dieses Forum gestossen bin. Mein Sohn (minderjährig) hat leider auch bei einer dieser Nummern angerufen. Übrigens die Frankfurter Nr. die in der Aufstellung fehlte. Hier ist ist zur Komplettierung der Liste 
069 46099016
Denen habe ich dann gleich mal nach Erhalt der Rechnung eine Email geschickt. Die hat die saubere Fa. ignoriert. Da ich aber ziemlich hartnäckig bin, habe ich dort angerufen. Da bekam ich dann die Auskunft, dass ein Schreiben an mich unterwegs wäre (das haben die wahrscheinlich erst danach verfasst). In diesem Schreiben wurde mir dann auch mitgeteilt, dass mein Sohn diese € 27,- zu zahlen hätte. Verwaltungsgebühren!
Darauf habe ich ihnen nochmal geschrieben (die wollten ja auch eine Kopie des Ausweises). Das war vor knapp 2 Wochen. Mal sehen ob noch was kommt.
Aber gut zu wissen, wie diese Sache hier im Allgemeinen so gehändelt wird. Geld sehen die von mir bzw. meinem Sohn auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



bima schrieb:


> Übrigens die Frankfurter Nr. die in der Aufstellung fehlte. Hier ist ist zur Komplettierung der Liste
> 06946099016


Fleißarbeit?
bei gratis(sic!)-telefons*x.net kann man für jedes Bundesland eine Nummer abschreiben. Dahinter steckt zwar eine tschechische Firma, aber man kennt sich...
siehe phonecash.tv

Inhaltliche Beiträge dazu von meiner Seite nicht mehr.


----------



## Felix (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo, es ist schon vieles gesagt, dennoch meine/unsere Erfahrung: die Verbraucherzentrale HH hat auf ihrer Seite in Netz Musterschreiben, mit denen man das Zustandekommen eines Vertrages bestreitet. Die Rechstlage ist eindeutig. [......], hartnäckig bleiben, auch wenn´s Nerven kostet. Die Firma hat sogar mit anwaltlichem Schreiben der Forderung Nachdruck verleihen wollen. 
Nun sind einige Monate vergangen. Ich beabsichtige, der Firma meinerseits eine Rechnung für meine Aufwendungen zu stellen (Beratungsgebühr,Fahrtkosten, Spesen). Außerdem werde ich mich bei der zuständigen Anwaltskammer über den Kollegen Rechtsanwalt beschweren, der schießlich mit seiner Beteiligung an der Sache den Glauben in die Rechtsordnung erschüttert...man ist das alles mies. (Verstehe aber gut, dass junge Leute aus Angst zahlen. Gut, dass es Foren gibt.)


----------



## EX-Taro (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Felix

Deine Idee mit der Kostenerstattung könnte von mir sein, werde ich beim nächsten Schreiben der Inkasso oder anderer Firman anwenden.

tbo...: melde dich nochmal, ich habe dir etwas per PN in deinen Nachrichtenordner geschickt.

@bima: Danke für die Nummer, habe sie nun in meine Liste aufgenommen. Freunde aus den anderen Foren freuen sich schon auf die neue Nummer.

Greetz EX-T


----------



## kleinemaus (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Erst einmal ein liebes Hallo,
bin neu hier und natürlich auch ein Vision Biller "grins", bzw. mein Sohn. Werde natürlich auch alles andere tun als diese Rechnung zu bezahlen. Habe auch schon mal,vor etwas längerer Zeit, mit der S. [edit] OHG rum.....! Natürlich mit Erfolg und viel Spaß. Nur dachten wir, dass so etwas nur im NEt passiert. Das jetzt auch schon die Handys betroffen sind war mir neu, aber ich glaube, dass es an der Zeit ist "gemeinsam" gegen solche Firmen vorzugehen. Mir geht es vor allem um die Kinder und Jugendlichen, die zu Hause für so was Ärger bekommen... Gerade denen sollte man schnellstens helfen und dafür Sorgen, dass so etwas ein Ende hat. Ideen habe ich genug "grins" "Spinnereien einer Mama" "lach" Glauben, dass "Wir" zusammen etwas ausrichten können?? "JA"

Du bist glauben wir auch der Meinung ;o)) Also lass uns anfangen. Ich hoffe nur das ich das hier richtig anfange und diese Mail auch bei dir ankommt ;o)), weil ich mich erst nochmal hier durchwuseln muss um zu verstehen wie das hier alles geht. 
Übrigens kommen unsere emails an die liebe Firma aus Düsseldorf meistens wieder zurück. Hatte das schon einmal jemand?? Hmmm??? schreiben könnte ich jetzt noch stundenlang doch leider habe ich manchmal etwas wenig Zeit, wegen der Kleinen die das weniger mögen, wenn Mama am PC sitzt. ;o))
Also hoffen "Wir" jetzt erst mal, dass wir viele finden werden die "Gemeinsam" den Anfang machen möchten
Bis dahin alles wohle wünschend

kleinemaus


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Schreibe doch auch mal eine kurze Mail ans Bundesministerium für Verbraucherschutz. Dort habe ich bereits eine Anfrage dazu gestellt. Das Problem ist dort bekannt, u.a. durch eine vom Ministerium in Auftrag gegebene Studie über Rufnummernmissbrauch. 
Zum Thema Jugendschutz heißt es seitens des Ministeriums sinngemäß: _Ja, es gibt da schon ein Problem mit dem Jugendschutz, aber man kann da nichts machen, weil es keinen funktionierenden Jugendschutz geben kann. Außerdem kann man nichts machen, weil das die 'unternehmerische Freiheit' einschränken würde._

Seit 10 Jahren verdienen alle gut daran - insbesondere auch die Medien, die die Werbemillionen einstecken. Es handelt sich dabei z.B. um Zeitungen mit vielen Bildern und wenig Buchstaben - oder um Fernsehsender einer bestimmten Gruppe. Schreib doch mal an die Redaktion von Akte und frage die, ob sie nicht eine Sendung machen wollen zu der Frage, wer von der Werbung für solche Geschäftsmodelle so alles profitiert


----------



## kleinemaus (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Da wir nochmal sind,

ja da werden wir dann mal mit anfangen. Die Presse, bzw. Fernsehen habe ich auch schon im Kopf gehabt, weil ich da zufällig damals auch etwas über  [edit]  gesehen habe..... Es war zwar informativ, allerdings wurde weniger die Masse erreicht :cry: 
Wir werden uns da glauben "wir" noch etwas anderes einfallen lassen müssen. Und das werden wir :-D 
Dauert leider nur noch 1-2 Wochen da ich ins Krankenhaus muss, aber da habe ich viel Zeit und Papier zur Hand .
Schade, dass das ausgerechtet jetzt ist :cry:
Bis dahin ist dann auch unsere Zahlungsfrist abgelaufen und es gibt dann bestimmt schon wieder Neues zu berichten. Morgen bin ich dann aber nochmal hier... (meine Kleinen )
Jetzt habe ich eine Nacht zum überlegen vor mir "Freu"
Danke schon mal, bis bald, eine wohle Nacht 

kleinemaus und Anhang


----------



## EX-Taro (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo kleinemaus

Schick mir doch mal bitte eine PN (persönliche Nachricht) mit deiner E-Mail adresse, dann schicke ich dir einige meiner Schreiben, mit denen ich die Anwälter der Inkasso-Firma und den Geschäftsführer der Firma einschüchtern (?) konnte. 

Das mit dem "Zusammentun" finde ich Klasse. Seit fas einem Jahr bastel ich an einer IG oder einem Stammtisch gegen solche dubiosen Firmen. 
Mein eigener Standort ist Ostwestfalen Lippe, bei Detmold, wäre aber auch bereit für ein Treffen gleicher Opfer einige Kilometer zu fahren. Hier habe ich schon einige Personen zusammen, die damit auch einverstanden sind.

Gruß

EX-T


----------



## kleinemaus (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Huhuu und Hallo,
ja wir sind dabei.... aber wir geht das mit einer PN?? Persönliche Nachricht ;o)) lach... bin gerade dabei meinen lieben Brief an das Bundesministerium zu schreiben lach... Himmel das kann bei mir lang werden.. lach...
Wäre lieb, wenn du mir das mit der PN kurz erklären könntest. Wir kommen vom Stadtrand des schönen Kölns ;o))
super liebe Grüße

kleinemaus


----------



## dvill (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

An Herrn "Man-hört-nichts-von-ihm"?


----------



## Hohensayn (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Wir werden nicht bezahlen !
Danke nochmals für eure Hilfe (Wir kennen uns aus N.......)
Letzter Stand :
Anruf auf AB mit der dringenden Aufforderung zu bezahlen oder Hernn BLABLA zu kontaktieren was wir nicht tun werden.


----------



## kleinemaus (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ein liebes Hallo zusammen ;o))
erst mal lieb Danke für die Hilfen mit der PN "lach" 
Dann kann es ja losgehen "freu" Das der liebe "Herr" schon so lange dabei ist wusste ich natürlich nicht. ICh kenne da nur schon diese [ edit]  Sachen von wegen "Songtexte-heute"und so...
Bei meinem Großen war es so, dass er gar nicht da angerufen hat. Er wurde Dienstag Morgen in der Schule angerufen und ihm wurde mit der Polizei gedroht, wenn er den nicht seine Adresse sagt. Er hat sie natürlich gegeben ;o(( "lach" Er rief mich danach sofort an um mir bescheid zu sagen, dass er eine REchnung bekommt für einen Anruf den er gemacht haben soll. Am nächsten Tag kam sie dann auch schon.
17.06.08 00:54, Tel. 069-46099016
Keine Dauer.
ICh habe natürlich bei unserem Anbieter angerufen, von wegen Einzelverbindungsnachweis. Ohne Erfolg, Daten werden nicht gespeichert. Könnten nur von der Staatanwaltschaft oder einer Ermitlungsbehörde angefordert werden oder wie auch immer ;o))
Mama schreibt also voller Freude eine liebe email "lach" Die war wirklich lieb. 
4 Stunden später kam sie zurück brrrrrrr Server hat Probleme. Also nochmal und noch lieber ;o))

Dann die Anwort bla, bla wir sollen zahlen....
diesmal waren es dann schon 2 Anrufe
17.06.08 00:53:42, 116 Irgendwas (Sekunden??)
17.06.08 00:55:58, 183 Irgendwas "grins

Für mich "nix" Beweis

So war es dann also bei uns. Auf meine MAil danach haben sie noch nicht geantwortet ;o)) 

Ist diese Nette Firma den auch im Net aktiv oder nur mit Telefon. Auf ihre HP komme ich leider nicht drauf ohne login "lach" Wer weiß schon warum "grins....

Ich werde jetzt auf jeden Fall anfangen mit lieben Briefen an unsere Prominenz. Bald sind ja Wahlen ;o))

Und nun muss ich meine Engel ins Bett bringen. Wir wünschen allen eine Wohle Nacht 
und gvlg

kleinemaus


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



kleinemaus schrieb:


> ICh habe natürlich bei unserem Anbieter angerufen, von wegen Einzelverbindungsnachweis. Ohne Erfolg, Daten werden nicht gespeichert.



Was, bitte, ist denn *das* für ein Telefonprovider? :roll:



kleinemaus schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt auf jeden Fall anfangen mit lieben Briefen an unsere Prominenz. Bald sind ja Wahlen ;o))



Der "Herr-Man-Hört-Nichts-Von-Ihm" hat für sowas keine Zeit.
Der steckt immer ganz tief in anderen, wichtigen Besorgungen. :scherzkeks:


----------



## kleinemaus (24 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo und guten Abend zusammen,

wir wieder.. Wir sind bei E-plus und wir haben heute eine nette email bekommen in der es nun heißt, dass wir eine Kopie vom Ausweis oder ähnliches Dokument schicken möchten und möchten doch dafür bitte dann 

Wir bitten um Ausgleich unserer Verwaltungsgebühren in Höhe von 27,00 €. Gem. § 832 BGB sind die Eltern von Minderjährigen zum Schadenersatz verpflichtet.

Hmmm?? "grins" Jetzt wird es schon billiger...

bis dahin alles wohle wünschend

"Wir" ;o))


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Zu Fragen bzgl. Vertragsbindung bei Minderjährigkeit bitte das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...ne-abos-vertragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html

Dort besonders das Posting #2.


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



kleinemaus schrieb:


> Wir bitten um Ausgleich unserer Verwaltungsgebühren in Höhe von 27,00 €. Gem. § 832 BGB sind die Eltern von Minderjährigen zum Schadenersatz verpflichtet.


Wie sich die Texte doch noch immer gleichen!  :-D
Lang, lang ists her, da wurde auch mir eine ähnliche Mail zuteil:


> Sollten Ihr Kind tatsächlich minderjährig sein, so möchten wir Sie bitten, uns dies in geeigneter Weise (Kopie von Personalausweis, Geburtsurkunde etc.) zu belegen.
> Dann müssten wir eine Schadenersatzforderung i.H.v. 50,00 Euro gegen Sie geltend machen, die auf dem deliktischen Verhalten Ihres Kindes beruht. Ihres Kind hat in vorwerfbarer Weise vorsätzlich einen Vermögensschaden zum Nachteil unserer Firma herbeigeführt. Dies kann Ihnen zugerechnet werden auf Grundlage der § 823 Abs. 2 BGB i.V.m. § 263 a StGB i.V.m. § 828 Abs. 3 BGB.


Was meinst du, was ich damals (vor ca. drei Jahren) zahlte? Nichts, überhaupt nichts!
Und was meinst du, was damals passierte?  Nichts, überhaupt nichts!


----------



## Hohensayn (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Auch wir haben diese Aufforderung bzgl Ausweis erhalten.
Aber ich sende doch nicht so einfach eine Kopie an irgentwelche Firmen.
Mein Problem war in diesem Fall mein Mann der bei den ersten Inkasso-Schreiben in Panik ausbrach, aber Dank der hier und in anderen Foren vertretenen Mitstreiter hat er eingesehen das man sowas in keinem Fall bezahlen sollte !!!!
Also am besten alles ignorieren weil es auch nichts nützt wenn man antwortet oder mailt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Hohensayn schrieb:


> Auch wir haben diese Aufforderung bzgl Ausweis erhalten. Aber ich sende doch nicht so einfach eine Kopie an irgentwelche Firmen.


Hatte ich seinerzeit auch nicht getan. Die Burschen erhielten nur den Hinweis, dass ich selbstverständlich gerne bereit bin, der Staatsanwaltschaft im Falle eines evtl. Ermittlungsverfahrens die gewünschten Kopien zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## Lucyturnschuh (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo....
dies ist mein zweiter Versuch einen Beitrag einzustellen. Sollte der von gestern Abend DOCH noch auftauchen, bitte ich das zu entschuldigen
Ich erhielt die erste Rechnung über die Bestellung einer Telefonchat Pauschale (56€) am 14.5.08. Adressiert war sie an meinen 13jährigen Sohn, der sich weder erinnern konnte, auf eine SMS geantwortet, noch die Nummer eines Dienstes gewählt zu haben.
Da er ein Prepaid-Handy benutzt (SIM-Karte von ALDI) und damit keine EVNe erhält, ist dies nicht nachprüfbar.
Erinnern konnte er sich hingegen an den Anruf einer Frau, die von ihm seine Adresse forderte, weil angeblich ein Brief nicht zugestellt werden konnte.
Natürlich habe ich auf die Rechnung nicht reagiert!
Die erste Mahnung (über 64,25€), mit Androhung der Einschaltung eines Inkassounternehmens, trudelte bereits am 2.6.08 ein.
Auch darauf habe ich nicht reagiert.
Der Brief eines RA namens M.W.W. aus D-dorf erreichte mich vorgestern. Die Forderung beläuft sich samt Gebühren nun auf 103,25 €, zahlbar bis 10.7.08.
Ich habe weiterhin nicht vor, darauf zu reagieren oder auch nur einen einzigen Cent zu zahlen.

Allerdings halte ich die hier einmal geäußerte Idee, evtl. gemeinsam gegen solche Geschäftspraktiken vorzugehen, für gut. Allein schon, um anderen Eltern - und Kindern - Ärger und Sorgen zu ersparen.

Liebe Grüße aus der Nähe von Hamburg


----------



## jupp11 (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Lucyturnschuh schrieb:


> Allerdings halte ich die hier einmal geäußerte Idee, evtl. gemeinsam gegen solche Geschäftspraktiken vorzugehen, für gut.


Und wie stellst du dir das vor? (nicht mißverstehen, ich versteh deinen Ärger) 
Zivilrechtlich geht gar nichts (Sammelklage gibt es nicht in Deutschland)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html
Strafrechtlich sehe ich auch kaum eine  Chance. Bleiben  Aufklärungsaktionen 
und den gewählten Vertretern sprich Abgeordneten auf die Nerven  zu gehen.
Deren Dickhäutigkeit und  Desinteresse an Bürgerinteressen  dürfte aber nur zu gut bekannt sein.


----------



## Lucyturnschuh (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ich habe keine Idee.
Aber falls irgendjemand eine hätte, könnte der auf meine Mithilfe zählen. 
Ansonsten mach ich weiter wie bisher: eisiges, missbilligendes Schweigen Richtung Düsseldorf senden 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## tbo#11 (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hallo ich bins mal weider .habe heut auch die 2 mahnung für die rechnung über 103 eus zu zahlen.der anwalt xxx ist de rjenige der den ganzen humbukc schriebt,was soll ich machen ,antortenoder ignorieren?

sie bieten auch eine ratenzahlung an.^^er droht mit de rmandatschaft und dem gericht.

wie soll ich vorgehen?

gruß tbo


----------



## luftdusche (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo, ich habe auch eben Post von diesem Rechtsanwalt in D'dorf bekommen. Werde da am Montag mal einen Besuch abstatten und schauen ob das keine Briefkastenfirma ist. Habe gerade online bei der Polizei in Düsseldorf Anzeige wegen Betrug erstattet; was andere geschädigte auch tun sollten, damit denen das Handwerk gelegt wird.

Zahlen werde ich also definitiv nicht und wenn ein Mahnbescheid kommt, Kreuzchen drauf und zurück zum Gericht. Dann kommt es definitiv zu einer Verhandlugn und dazu lassen die es nich tkommen.


----------



## jupp11 (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



luftdusche schrieb:


> und wenn ein Mahnbescheid kommt, Kreuzchen drauf und zurück zum Gericht. Dann kommt es definitiv zu einer Verhandlugn und dazu lassen die es nich tkommen.


Ein Mahnbescheid wäre schon sehr unwahrscheinlich ( er kostet den Antragsteller schon mal 23€ per Vorkasse) 
Eine  Verhandlung ist bei Ablehnung mit Kreuzchen keineswegs zwangsläufig. 
Zur Verhandlung ist es im gesamten Nutzlosseitengeschäft  in zweieinhalb Jahren
 ganze zweimal mit negativem Ausgang für die Betreiber gekommen.

Das "Geschäftsmodell"  basiert auf den 10-30% Usern, die aus Angst oder Unwissenheit bezahlen.


----------



## mika09 (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!

Hallo zusammen 
Unser Sohn wurde heute, am 28.06.08 13 Jahre alt. Ein an ihn adressiertes Schreiben der Firma VisionBill mit einer Forderung von 56,00 Euro war da natürlich alles andere als stimmungsfördernd.
Bei meiner Suche nach Hilfe zu diesem Problem wurde ich auf dieses Forum hier aufmerksam und habe mich kurzerhand gleich registriert. In erster Linie möchte ich mich jetzt mal bei allen bedanken, die den Betroffenen hier mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen!
Die von unserem Sohn via Prepaidkarte gewählte Rufnummer lautete 01805 8067006.
Der von ihm getätigte Anruf (46 Sekunden - er sagte uns, als er hörte, dass man 18 Jahre alt sein müsse, habe er gleich aufgelegt) war am 25.06.08.
Ich bin mir bewusst, dass das ganze wohl die eine oder andere Mahnung nach sich ziehen wird, habe aber ein hier im Thread verlinktes Schreiben ein wenig abgeändert und werde damit am Montag per Einschreiben widerrufen.
 Wir werden weder etwas überweisen (wasimmer uns auch im nachhinein "vorgeschlagen" werden sollte), noch werden wir uns telefonisch mit dieser Firma auseinandersetzen.
Eventuell werden wir vor dem Absenden des Einschreibens am Montagmorgen noch kurz die Familienrechtschutzversicherung in Anspruch nehmen und kurz einen Anwalt konsultieren. Für unser Geburtstagskind war das aber wohl (hoffentlich) ein recht heilsamer Schock!!

Nun werden wir das Thema für heute wohl mal besser schweigend übergehen, damit die geplante Feier nicht noch dadurch leidet 

Liebe Grüße an alle und vielen Dank nochmal, für die vielen netten und dienlichen Postings!!
mika


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Pleiten, Pech und Pannen gehören zum Erwachsenwerden dazu.
Ihr habt aber Recht: lasst Euch die Geburtstagsfeier nicht vermiesen. Dazu gibt es nicht den mindesten Anlass.
Im übrigen: nicht Ihr habt ein Problem. Sondern Vision Bill hat ein Problem mit Euch. Weil die von Euch keine Knete bekommen werden. :sun:
Und weil sie diesbezüglich nichts wirksames in der Hand haben - allem Euch bevorstehenden Droh- und Inkassogeschwätz zum Trotz.
Die Entscheidung, dem Filius eine Prepaid-Karte zu geben, war übrigens goldrichtig.


----------



## passer (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



luftdusche schrieb:


> wenn ein Mahnbescheid kommt,




Auf den kannste lange Warten.:sun:


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



mika09 schrieb:


> Die von unserem Sohn via Prepaidkarte gewählte Rufnummer lautete 01805 8067006.
> Der von ihm getätigte Anruf (46 Sekunden - er sagte uns, als er hörte, dass man 18 Jahre alt sein müsse, habe er gleich aufgelegt) war am 25.06.08.


Der verantwortliche Geschäftsführer hat Forenmitgliedern gegenüber erklärt, dass seine faire und transparente Firma sehr kulant sei, besonders bei Minderjährigen und kurzen Anrufen. 46 Sek. liegt knapp über der (angeblich gültigen) 40-Sek-Grenze. Der britische Geschäftsmann aus Düsseldorf liest ja hier auch hin und wieder mit - was ist da nun mit Kulanz?

PS:
01805 8067006 - woher hat er die Nummer? Die klingt eher wie eine der Nummern eines Berliner Anbieters, der - wie auch immer - mit Vision Bill kooperiert. Die sind derzeit erstaunlicherweise offline. Auf deren Webseite war klar und eindeutug irreführende Werbung vorhanden. Schreib doch auch eine kurze Meldung an die Bundesnetzagentur (rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de) über den Vorfall und bitte gleich um Bekanntgabe des Inhabers der 01805-Nummer.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



mika09 schrieb:


> ...und werde damit am Montag per Einschreiben widerrufen...


Vorsicht!


> Der *angeblich* bestehende Vertrag wurde von meinem minderjährigen Sohn/meiner minderjährigen Tochter abgeschlossen. Ich habe aber nicht in den Abschluss des *Ihrer Meinung nach *bestehenden Vertrages eingewilligt und würde/werde ihn auch nicht nachträglich genehmigen.
> 
> Nach meiner Überzeugung wurde auch unabhängig davon kein rechtsgültiger Vertrag abgeschlossen. Dennoch *widerrufe ich zusätzlich vorsorglich* den Ihrer Meinung nach bestehenden Vertrag gemäß den Bestimmungen des Fernabsatzrechtes und *fechte ihn auch hilfsweise wegen arglistiger Täuschung an*. Auch erkläre ich vorsorglich die Anfechtung wegen eines Irrtums über den Inhalt der abgegebenen Willenserklärungen.



Warum ich aus dem Musterschreiben Dinge hervorgehoben habe, bleibt mein Geheimnis 



> Eventuell werden wir vor dem Absenden des Einschreibens am Montagmorgen noch kurz die Familienrechtschutzversicherung in Anspruch nehmen und kurz einen Anwalt konsultieren.


Mmmmja. Bringt das Musterschreiben mit.


> Für unser Geburtstagskind war das aber wohl (hoffentlich) ein recht heilsamer Schock!!


Alles Gute!


> Nun werden wir das Thema für heute wohl mal besser schweigend übergehen, damit die geplante Feier nicht noch dadurch leidet


 Eltern, die sich schlau machen und nicht gleich die erzieherische Keule auspacken, sind mir sehr sympathisch


----------



## EX-Taro (29 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Moin moin Ihrs, Hallo Aka Aka

Hier nochmals eine aktualisierte Telefonliste, mit deren Nummer diese Firmen arbeiten.


01805 788 744
01805 090 950
01805 110 710
01805 807 474
01805 080 680
01805 603 703
01805 010 960
01805 010 946
01805 601 401
01805 806 700 6
01805 806 700 7
01805 806 700 8


030 3064 1265

040 189 826 20

089 374 121 18

069 460 990 16



Ich übernehme keine Garantie das diese Nummer zu 100% stimmen, da sie mir auch aus anderen Foren so übermittelt wurden. Auch sich Schreibfehler und Zahlendreher nicht auszuschließen.

EX-T

P.S.: Richard D aus D: ich freue mich auf deinen nächsten Brief und einen Anruf von dir damit ich dich endlich wegen Belästigung und Nötigung belangen kann.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

021517670935
021159827813
08937414886
08937414887
03032591138
03032591139
021159827814
04018071052
04018033219
06997690397
06997690398
021513250912
Quelle: gratis-telefons*x.net

Bewerbung siehe screenshots unten.


----------



## W-48 (29 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Laut Liste der Bundesnetzagentur sind die Ortsnetznummern allesamt an Arcor vergeben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Die im folgenden dokumentierten Preishinweise sind eigentlich keiner weiteren Diskussion bedürftig...

Herr R*D*, ihr englischer Akzent mag ja in Verbindung mit ihrer zweifelsfrei vorhandenen Eloquenz ganz sympathisch wirken - aber wenn Sie der Auffassung sind, dass hier eine legale Bewerbung vorliegt stehen Sie damit wohl vor Gericht auf verlorenem Posten bzw. mit 'nem Leck im Schlauchboot auf hoher See...
Und: bitte belegen Sie mir auch, welche Verbraucherschutzzentrale dies als ausreichend angesehen haben soll. Die von Osttimor vielleicht? (das gilt, um Ihren möglichen Einwand von vorneherein zu entkräften, auch für die dort geschaltete telefonische Ansage).

Ich wiederhole noch einmal das Zitat aus der Studie, die beim Ministerium nachzulesen ist (und mit der man das Ministerium mal vor der Kamera konfrontieren sollte):


> Teilweise sind Preisangaben wie „2x4,99 €/SMS“ zu beobachten. *Dies steht mit dem Grundsatz der Preisklarheit nach § 1 Abs. 6 S. 1 PAngV nicht in Einklang*. Dieser gebietet, *dass der angesprochene Verbraucher in die Lage versetzt werden muss, den angegebenen Preis sofort und ohne weiteres Nachdenken oder Nachlesen, sozusagen auf einen Blick, richtig verstehen zu können.*


 (Quelle: _Der Missbrauch von Mehrwertdiensterufnummern zulasten der Verbraucher_) 

Da besteht, wenn man sich diesen Bandwurmsatz bei R*D* anhört oder die irreführenden Angaben mit Sternchen im Nirwana auf den Internetseiten anschaut, aus meiner Sicht *kein Diskussionsbedarf.* Juristen sei als Quelle Harte-Bavendamm/Henning-Bodewig(-Völker), UWG (2004) § 1 PAngV Rn. 53 genannt. Vielleicht hat das ja sogar einer der Juristen hier zuhause rumfliegen.


Mir ist das Thema inzwischen zu doof! Offenbar tun die meisten Betroffenen ja auch nicht viel mehr, als in Foren zu jammern. Abwehrmaßnahmen gegen unberechtigte Forderungen gibt es an jeder Ecke des Netzes. Weitergehende Maßnahmen müssten die Betroffenen schon selbst initiieren. Da hier offenbar keine strafrechtlich relevanten Dinge vorliegen, ist es für mich zu wenig effektiv, weitere Zeit zu investieren. Soll einer mal gratis-telefons*x.net dokumentieren und die zuständigen Stellen informieren. Von nichts passiert da nichts. Auch sollte man Medien und das Ministerium parallel informieren. Im Ministerium ist das Thema längst bekannt, aber man hält es nicht für nötig, etwas zu tun.

zu den screenshots: Links steht, weit unten auf der Seite, die Erklärung zu dem * im rechten screenshot. Im rechten screenshot steht links "3cts/min" ohne Sternchen. Allein das reicht, um die Preisgestaltung als unseriös zu belegen. In UK würden sie den R*D* damit auslachen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

ich habe doch noch einmal ein Stündchen investiert und eine Sammelmail an die Kollegen in Österreich geschickt. Österreichischer Konsumentenschutz ist ja im Vergleich zum deutschen Verbraucherschutz ernst gemeint


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ..deutschen Verbraucherschutz..


Gibt es denn sowas wirklich? Ist jedenfalls nicht wahrnehmbar! :unzufrieden:


----------



## EX-Taro (29 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Aka Aka

Danke für die Infos. Von der Nummer hatte ich noch nichts gehört, werde die aber noch aufnehmen. Danke auch für den Hinweis, das R*D* mit diesen Bildern Werbung und (illegale) Geschäfte betreibt.

Ist hier denn keiner, der mit der Presse in Verbindung steht? Ein Reporter der B**D Zeitung aus Frankfurt würde sich liebend gerne um solche Dinge kümmern, hat er schon in Sachen Datenmissbrauch bei I-Bääh gemacht. Der sticht wohl gern in Wespennester.

Vielleicht finde ich die Adresse ja wieder von dem Herrn K.... R..... !

Greetz EX-T

Zu Nicko: Antwort:    Nein, nicht wirklich


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juni 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



EX-Taro schrieb:


> Danke auch für den Hinweis, das R*D* mit diesen Bildern Werbung und (illegale) Geschäfte betreibt.


Nicht er direkt - aber der Bezug ist leicht darzustellen. Steht nicht nur in den AGB...


> Ein Reporter der B**D Zeitung aus Frankfurt würde sich liebend gerne um solche Dinge kümmern


Häh? Ausgerechnet die mit den 4 Buchstaben? Schau mal in deren Telefonsexwerbeblock. Jedes Mal, wenn ich dieses "Zeitung" genannte Druckerzeugnis in die Finger kriege, werfe ich schaudernd einen Blick auf die Werbungsseite... da wird man als Verbraucherschützer immer fündig. Aber: Probier's, gerne. Ich halte da aber öffentlich-rechtliche Programme für unabhängiger - nur passt da dann das Klientel weniger, wenn es "Wiso" für die korrekte Schreibweise von "wieso" hält 

PS: Ich vertrete auch die Auffassung, dass die Mehrheit derer, die dort anrufen, trotz der unzureichenden Preisangaben durchaus kapieren könnten, auf was sie sich da einlassen (ein Angebot für Telefonsex für 3cts/Minute ist unrealistisch). Wer das Angebot _in informed consent_ wissentlich und willentlich wahrnimmt, sollte bezahlen. Nur dass das auch mal wieder hier steht. Die für tatsächlich Betroffene gegebenen Hinweise können missbraucht werden, das ist Fakt - nur ist das dann halt das Risiko der Anbieter. Wenn das Verbraucherministerium schon die "unternehmerische Freiheit" über alles hängt, müssen diese freien Unternehmer halt auch mit mangelnden Skrupeln derer leben, die solche Angebote wissentlich wahrnehmen und dann nicht zahlen wollen und z.B. Minderjährige vorschieben. Solche Auswüchse dürfen nicht dazu führen, dass Eltern von Minderjährigen in eine absurde Beweislast gedrängt werden, sondern sie müssen - oder besser gesagt: _müssten_ - vielmehr dazu führen, dass sich die Anbieter etwas zu ihrem Schutz überlegen. Nur: Offenbar rechnet sich das Modell ja relativ unabhängig von der Quote der Nichtzahler. Diese Quote der Nichtzahler bei denen zu maximieren, die ausgetrickst wurden oder minderjährig sind, das ist der Sinn dieses Forums und da können Medien offenbar wegen der Nichtexistenz verbraucherschützerischer Aktivitäten seitens der Politik noch am ehesten helfen... Ein Beitrag über diese Uraltmasche ohne ausführliches Interview mit Verbraucherminister Seehofer ist IMHO relativ überflüssig...


----------



## hwg001 (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

ich suche leute die sich gegebenfalls als zeuge opfern würden.
habe auch das problem mit VB und einem düsseldorfer anwalt. werde anzeige gegen beide erstatten und bei der anwaltskammer beschwerde einlegen.


----------



## jupp11 (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



hwg001 schrieb:


> ich suche leute die sich gegebenfalls als zeuge *opfern* würden.


Hört sich ein bißchen gefährlich an. "Zur verfügung stellen"  klingt besser.


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



hwg001 schrieb:


> werde anzeige gegen beide erstatten


Und wegen was? Die wollen Geld (wahrscheinlich) von dir und müssen beweisen, dass du deren Leistung in Anspruch genommen hattest und dass der Vertragsschluss hinreichend im Sinne des BGB erfolg war. Das ist Zivilrecht, eine Strafanzeige heilt das Problem nicht!


----------



## EX-Taro (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Ihrs

Strafantrag wegen Betruges, Unlauteren Wettbewerbs, Irreführung durch Werbung, Missachtung des Jugendschutzes, Vorteilsnahme im Amt (der RA´s) usw. Gründe den Haufen vor den Kadi zu zerren gibt es viele, leider stecken wohl unsere Großen Jura Bosse auch mit drin. (§5GG).
Man sollte sich mal die Seite des sauberen Herren der Kanzlei Aus Meerbusch ansehen, dann mit dem Namen etwas googlen und siehe da: Dreck am Stecken, aber keiner Offizieller will was gegen die unternehmen.

Solange wie solche Unternehmen ihre Kommunalabgaben in der richtigen Höhe zahlen, werden die Gerichte nicht einschreiten. 

Alles nur nach § 5 Grund Gesetz.

Greetz


----------



## Reducal (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



EX-Taro schrieb:


> Strafantrag wegen Betruges


Quatsch


EX-Taro schrieb:


> Unlauteren Wettbewerbs, Irreführung durch Werbung


zivil


EX-Taro schrieb:


> Missachtung des Jugendschutzes


Missachtung ist keine Straftat, da muss schon mehr kommen (am Telefon etwa?)


EX-Taro schrieb:


> Vorteilsnahme im Amt (der RA´s)


Käse, RA sind keine "Amtsträger". Denen könnte man allenfalls in Sachen Geldwäsche ans Leder doch dafür braucht es die erwiesene Grundstraftat, die ich eingangs mit "Quatsch" abgetan habe.


----------



## EX-Taro (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Stimmt, aber du siehst ein, das es einige Leute eine ganze Zeit beschäftigen kann.....

Wer kämpft kann verlieren, wer nicht kämpft hat schon verloren. 



Nachtrag: Ich kann den Herren der Firma V:B jetzt schon rechtlich ans Leder, wegen Nötigung, Beleidigung, Verleumdung und Belästigung, nach seinen unzähligen Anrufen bei meinen Familienangehörigen. 
Solltes du einer der Gruppe sein, so hüte dich vor dem Zorn des snftmütigen Mannes.


----------



## Reducal (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



EX-Taro schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber du siehst ein, das es einige Leute eine ganze Zeit beschäftigen kann.....


Ja, aber leider nur die Beamten, die wegen unsinniger Strafanzeigen anderweitig wichtigere Aufträge liegen lassen müssen.


----------



## kugelfisch (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Forum,

ich wollte mich wieder melden (obwohl sich's eigtl. genauso abgespielt hat wie bei allen anderen . Ich hatte mir damals einen Anwalt genommen, der mir ein Widerrufsschreiben aufgesetzt hat. Dieses habe ich per Einschreiben an VB geschickt. Danach kamen noch 2 "Zahlungserinnerungen" mit Mahngebühren. Mittlerweile auch die "Anwaltliche Zahlungsaufforderung" der Rechtsanwaltskanzlei [ edit]  aus D-Dorf (103,25€ (die ich natürlich nicht zahlen werde) - fällig in 4 Tagen) mit "Androhung" des Mahnverfahrens, Zwangsvollstreckung etc. Bin gespannt wie das weiter geht  

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: ich hab' gerade die Telefonnummer entdeckt, die damals angerufen wurde ... 018054919143

Danke für die Hilfe,
kF


----------



## EX-Taro (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Kugelfisch

Schick mir doch mal die Adresse von dem Anwalt per PN, der Vorname kommt mir unbekannt vor (???)


----------



## Hexe-Romana (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo liebe Leute...

auch ich habe ein Schreiben mit der Forderung i.H.v. 56,- Euro (mittlerweile schon 2 und das Schreiben vom Rechtsanwalt i.H.v.103,25 Euro) erhalten. Was mir beim ersten Schreiben schon aufgefallen ist, dass mein Name TOTAL verkehrt geschrieben ist. Wenn eine Anschrift ermittelt wird, wurde doch auch der Name richtig übermittelt, sprich vom Landeseinwohneramt etc., oder???!

Auch das Schreiben vom Rechtsanwalt kommt mir sehr komisch vor, denn bei Telefon und Fax steht eine 01805-Nummer. Beide Schreiben vom Rechtsanwalt als auch von VB sind Postfachadressen. 

Kann mir jemand verraten, was ich tun soll??? Sollte ich jetzt noch einen Widerspruch einlegen??? An eine Abzockfirma??? 

Bitte helft mir!!!

LG und schonmal vorab DANKE...

Hexe-Romana


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Hexe-Romana!

Die Namensermittlung erfolgt nicht über die Einwohnermeldeämter, sondern es telefonieren Dir Leute hinterher, die für jede Adresse ein paar Euro bekommen. Beliebt ist der Trick mit der Adreßklärung für ein Paket um an die Anschrift für die Rechnung zu kommen. 

Postfach und 01805er Nummer rufen bei alten Hasen im Forum gewisse Erinnerungen wach. In der Vergangenheit gab es mehrere Fälle, da haben Rechtsanwälte bloß ihren Namen hergegeben und die entsprechenden Firmen haben die gesamte Arbeit erledigt, ohne daß der RA mit den Fällen zu tun hatte. Postfach und 01805er-Nummer dienten dazu jeden Kontakt vom RA fernzuhalten und Beschwerden und Anfragen auf die eigene Firma umzuleiten.

Nebelwolf


----------



## kugelfisch (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo,

war/ist bei mir auch so, Anschrift des Anwalts rechts oben im Kopf war eine Postfachadresse. "Lustigerweise" stand unten in der Fusszeile des Schreibens eine Adresse mit Strasse etc.


----------



## marco** (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hallo lieben leude, freunde und brüder!

mir ist die selbe [...] passiert wie euch mit VB! Ich rief dort an wegen 3 cent von meinem mobiltel. an und zack hab ich ein abo am [...] bappeN! war mir nach dem anruf jedoch nicht sicher und habe die nummer nochmal gewählt um herraus zu finden ob ich jetzt ein abo hätte oder nicht! Aber da kam von den tussen nichts ausser rufen sie morgen die servicehotline an! Okay am nächsten tag rief mich jedoch dann ein Mann an und erfragte meine Daten wobei ich ihn fragte was er für eine rechung schicken würde und ob das dass abo wäre!? Er erklärte mir daraufhin das dass nur eine rechung extra wegen den 3 cent wäre! Das [...] hat aber nichts von dem Abo erwähnt der [...]! Na gut ich gab ihm meine adresse usw und siehe da der brief im kasten und die abo rechnung in höhe 56,- euros! am nächsten Tag gleich mal dort angerufen, sprach ich mit einer netten (scheinbar) Frau und erklärte ihr das ich das nicht zahlen werde weil ich kein abo abschloss! Sie erwiderte meine Aussage mit dass geht nicht ich müsse zahlen sonst ......  ! Darauf sagte ich okay mal sehen was passiert! Heute nacht habe ich wieder 2 mal angerufen bei der sex hotline um mich mit einer Tussi am Telefon auseinander zu setzen wegen dem Abo! Aber die halten alle dicht! Was nun? Also zahlen werd ich nicht aber was kommt dann auf mich zu? bekomme ich dann eine Mahnung und muss ich einen einspruch einreichen oder einfach nichts tun und die kommen lassen! Ich bin echt zu faul mich mit denen auseinander zu setzen! ich habe hier gelesen das viele gleich gegenklage gemacht haben! Was soll ich tun? 
Bitte um Rat! LG, aus Müchnen 
Marco

_[Diverse Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



marco** schrieb:


> ich habe hier gelesen das viele gleich gegenklage gemacht haben!


Wo? Falls du meinst, dass einige sich an die Polizei wandten - ja, kam schon vor, bringt aber nichts! Wenn du zu faul bist, dich mit denen auseinander zu setzen, dann ist das dein Bier. Musste auch nicht, brauchst nur eine gute Rechtsmeinung einholen. Gehe mal zu einem Anwalt und frage den oder lies dir alle Beiträge hier durch und finde darüber die notwendige Strategie.


----------



## marco** (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ich meine nicht Faul das ich mich nicht anstrengen würde! War vielleicht ein wenig doof ausgedrückt worden von mir! Aber ich meinte das mich das fertig mache und ich gerade nicht weiss wie und was ich machen soll! Soll ich Gegenklagen?Habe noch nie so etwas gemacht!?? Habe alle Threats hier gelesen aber wie sieht eine Gegenklage aus? Hat jemand dazu ein Formblatt(Schreiben) Wie geh ich da vor?
Bitte würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnte dies bezüglich!
Steh ein wenig unter Strom seit das im gange ist! Aber wem gehts nicht so?
Ich würde sagen das ich bisl Angst davor habe aber nicht genau weiß was dabei raus kommt! Können VB mich verklagen wenn ich nicht zahle obwohl ich 12 minuten drauf habe bei denen im Gespräch! Obwohl ich ja nur auskunft wollte ob ich nun abo habe oder nicht!?

LG, und danke im voraus für Eure Hilfe ! 
Marco**


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



marco** schrieb:


> Soll ich Gegenklagen?Habe noch nie so etwas gemacht!?? Habe alle Threats hier gelesen aber wie sieht eine Gegenklage aus? Hat jemand dazu ein Formblatt(Schreiben) Wie geh ich da vor?


Du solltest dir mal den Nachbarthread (übrigens eine sehr ähnliche Angelegenheit eines Mitbewerbers) durchlesen. Girgel und Geisterfrank haben das schon mal durchgezogen: Feststellungsklage ? Wikipedia


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

VB ist übrigens inzwischen auch sehr aktiv und meckert an Beiträgen in britischen Foren 'rum. Herr D*, lassen Sie das doch bitte bleiben...
Behave, old boy! Oder war das wieder ein gehackter account, wie damals bei der Geschichte von den ermittlungseinstellungsförderlichen "Zuwendungen" an die Düsseldorfer Ermittler???


----------



## EX-Taro (19 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Marco**

Schick mir mal deine E-Mail per PN, dann kann ich dir einige Schreiben zukommen lassen. 
Dann lies dir doch das Meiste hier im Threat mal genau durch. Keine Angst, die können dir nichts.

EX-T


----------



## Speedy77 (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/rewrite/TexteTelekommunikation/IBC.aspx


----------



## Speedy77 (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo bin auch betroffen :wall::wall::wall::wall:
haben eine Rechnung der Firma Vision Bill erhalten- über 64,80,- €!!!Sollen Dienstag  Nacht um 00.46 Uhr eine Telefon Chat Pauschal für 30 Tage bestellt haben.
Mein Neffe hat dort angerufen der ist 16 Jahre alt . Ich werde auf keinen fall zahlen . 

Hier sind ein paar Seiten die ich zu diesen Fall mit dieser Firma gefunden habe 

[......]

Abonnement: Abo-Fallen im Internet - Internetangebot Bayerisches Staatsministerium für Umwelt, Gesundheit und Verbraucherschutz

Welchen Musterbrief sollte man wählen als Wiederruf ?


----------



## Speedy77 (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.




Speedy77 schrieb:


> http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/rewrite/TexteTelekommunikation/IBC.aspx


----------



## EX-Taro (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Speedy

Erstmal ein Herzliche Willkommen hier in diesem Forum.
Versuch mal mit den Namen der Firma (gibt verschiedene), dem Namen des Geschäftsführers, und vielleicht noch einiger anderer Schlagworte zu googlen, dann findest du so einiges über diese VB aus D-Dorf.
Auch hier in diesem Forum wirst du einige hilfreiche Dinge finden, ebenso wie Links kannst du auch Betroffene finden, die dir gerne ihre Schreiben per Mail schicken werden. 
Kannst mir ja mal eine PN mit deiner E-Mail schicken

Gruß

EX-T


----------



## calino20 (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Mein Freund hat heute auch eine Rechnung von VB bekommen über 56 Euro. Er soll ein Abo Chat Pauschale für 30 Tage bestellt haben. Was er überhaupt nicht gemacht hat. 

Wie soll ich jetzt vorgehen?

Erst einmal einen Widerspruch schicken, aber wie formuliere ich den? Und evtl. Anzeige gegen die Firma erstatten?

Bitte hilft mir, ich war erst richtig erschrocken!!!!

Liebe Grüße

Carolin


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



calino20 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich jetzt vorgehen?


Wieso *Du*?
Ist Dein Freund noch nicht volljährig? Dann soll er sich mit seinen Eltern in Verbindung setzen.
Ansonsten sollte er alt genug sein, das zu regeln.

Aber wenn er nichts bestellt hat, gibt es eigentlich auch nichts zu regeln. 
Die allgemeinen, hier immer wieder geposteten Infos sollten reichen:

Das lesen.

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.

Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## calino20 (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Mein Freund ist schon volljährig. Da ich aber zur Zeit zu Hause bin und alle schriftlichen Sachen erledige, mache ich das und er unterschreibt dann nur, da er selbst keine Zeit dazu hat.

Also was ratet ihr Widerspruch einlegen oder eher nicht??


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall (z.B. zu sagen, was Du tun sollst und was nicht...) dürfen wir hier nicht leisten.
Wenn Du aber allein nur die letzten paar Seiten des Threads hier liest, müsstest Du langsam den Durchblick kriegen über die Frage, was das für ein Anbieter ist, und ob Du überhaupt reagieren musst.
Wenn diese Infos nicht reichen: Bitte Rechtsberatung einholen. Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale.


----------



## Speedy77 (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

So hab ich mein Widerruf geschrieben 


> Absender
> 
> Firma                                                                                     Datum
> 
> ...


----------



## calino20 (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Habe gerade gesehen, dass der Nachname komplett falsch geschrieben ist. Also wenn ein Widerruf geschrieben wird, dann hätten die ja den richtigen Namen.

Wäre besser dann nichts zu machen?


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

S. eine Seite zurück.


----------



## Lucyturnschuh (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



calino20 schrieb:


> ...... Er soll ein Abo Chat Pauschale für 30 Tage bestellt haben. Was er überhaupt nicht gemacht hat.


 
Wer nichts bestellt, muss nichts zahlen... 
Ich habe es bislang so gehalten und auf keinen der Briefe von VB bzw. deren Vertreter geantwortet.
Mittlerweile habe ich (bzw. mein Sohn) - wenn man so will - Stufe 4 erreicht. (Stufe 1: Rechnung... Stufe 2: Mahnung... Stufe 3: anwaltliche Zahlungsaufforderung... Stufe 4: anwaltliche Zahlungsaufforderung mit Drohung)

Mal sehen, was als nächstes kommt:-D.

Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.

Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



> _Geändert von webwatcher. 					 					 						Grund: Widerruf schreibt man nur mit i_


_Sieht immer wider wiederlich aus (ich mach das aber auch immer wider falsch)
Dies ist ein posting wieder den tirischen Ernst 
_


----------



## webwatcher (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Wenn es nicht ausgerechnet in einem Briefentwurf gestanden hätte, hätte ich es wie in hundert anderen Fällen ignoriert.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Lucyturnschuh schrieb:


> Stufe 4: anwaltliche Zahlungsaufforderung mit Drohung)
> Mal sehen, was als nächstes kommt:-D.



Stufe 5 müsste dann, glaube ich, die "letzte anwaltliche Zahlungsaufforderung vor Loslassung des persönlichen Inkassobeelzebubs der Bundeskanzlerin" sein.


Stufe 6: "allerletzte anwaltliche Zahlungsmahnung vor Einschaltung des intergalaktischen Inkassovollstreckungsmahnroboters".
:cry:

Stufe 7: "allerallerletzte mahnanwaltliche Zahlungsmahnaufforderung vor der unmittelbar bevorstehenden Einleitung des streitigen Verfahrens vor dem Bundesforderungsobervollstreckungsgericht in Oer-Erkenschwick".
:roll:

Stufe 8: "blafaselundsoweiter..."


----------



## Lucyturnschuh (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> ..... in Oer-Erkenschwick".


 
Bei DER Drohung KÖNNTE ich dann eventuell möglicherweise vielleicht DOCH nervös werden


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Lucyturnschuh schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich (bzw. mein Sohn) - wenn man so will - Stufe 4 erreicht. Mal sehen, was als nächstes kommt


Nun, das kannst du hier nachlesen.


----------



## blowfish (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



calino20 schrieb:


> Und evtl. Anzeige gegen die Firma erstatten?



Warum gegen die Firma? Wie du geschrieben hast, kam die Anmeldung nicht von deinem Freund.
Das ist dann immer das Problem, da die Anzeige gegen Unbekannt gestellt werden muss. 
Es gibt dann keine Ermittlungsansätze und die Staatsanwaltschaft muss das Verfahren einstellen. Denn mit so manchen Seitenbetreibern kommt man ja nicht in Kontakt. Was hat man dann gewonnen, außer dass man jemand unnötige Arbeit aufgehalst hat?


----------



## Speedy77 (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo hab Heute eine Antwort auf meinen Wiederruf von der oben genanten firma bekommen .
Kann ich den hier Posten ?


----------



## EX-Taro (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Halo Speedy

Du kannst mir gerne das Schreiben per PN oder an meine E-Mailadresse schicken. Ob das hier öffentlich Reinzustellen so richtig wäre sei mal aussen vorgelassen, kann ich auch nichts zu sagen.

Gruß

EX-Taro


----------



## Gucki (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Lucyturnschuh schrieb:


> Stufe 4: anwaltliche Zahlungsaufforderung mit Drohung)
> 
> Mal sehen, was als nächstes kommt:-D.
> 
> ...




Welcher Anwalt droht denn aktuell für Vision Bill. Die wechseln den Anwalt/Inkassodienst ja auch häufiger.


Gucki


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Lucyturnschuh schrieb:


> Stufe 4: anwaltliche Zahlungsaufforderung mit Drohung) Mal sehen, was als nächstes kommt


Stufe 5: Päpstliches Bannschreiben mit der Androhung des Fegefeuers... :-D


----------



## Lucyturnschuh (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Gucki schrieb:


> Welcher Anwalt droht denn aktuell für Vision Bill. Die wechseln den Anwalt/Inkassodienst ja auch häufiger.


 
Ich darf den Namen des Anwaltes M.W.W. hier nicht nennen:-D

Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



spoki schrieb:


> Wir kennen das Spiel. Da war es aber die Tele Hansa.


Vision verhält sich zu Tele Hansa wie Eigelb zu Eiweiß. Was heisst eigentlich Henne auf dänisch?


----------



## spoki (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Das dänische wort für henne ist høne.

Ich bin gespannt wie die reaktion aussieht nach dem Widerruf.
Manung, Drohung und so wieter:roll:. Mann gut wir haben eine Rechtschutz.
Aber erstmal ruhig bleiben.


----------



## blowfish (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



spoki schrieb:


> Wir haben auch eine Rechnung von Vision Bill bekommen.:wall: Besser gesagt mein Mann. Das Handy läuft aber über meinen Namen. Die Rechnung ging an ihn.
> Er wurde angerufen und nach seinem Namen gefragt, er hat aber nur seine Vornamen genannt weil es alles sehr komisch war. Ich habe jetzt ein Widerruf aufgesetzt. Mal sehen was passiert.:smile:



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, ihre Personalien wurden verifiziert.


----------



## spoki (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



blowfish schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, ihre Personalien wurden verifiziert.




Das habe ich nicht verstanden?:help:
Wie meinst du das? :roll:


----------



## Reducal (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Wenn ich vorgreifen darf? Ihr habt denen nun den kompletten Datensatz zugespielt und nun ziehen die womöglich erst Recht vom Leder.


----------



## spoki (1 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wenn ich vorgreifen darf? Ihr habt denen nun den kompletten Datensatz zugespielt und nun ziehen die womöglich erst Recht vom Leder.



Die haben von uns nur die Daten die sie eh schon hatten die Adressen von meinem Mann. Mehr werden sie auch nicht bekomenn. Jetzt halten wir nur die Füsse still. Was hätten wir sonst machen sollen. Widerspruch müssen wir ja einlegen.


----------



## jupp11 (1 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



spoki schrieb:


> Was hätten wir sonst machen sollen. Widerspruch müssen wir ja einlegen.



Das ist die Frage, ob das wirklich sein muß:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
auch auf den Schlussabsatz mal achten


----------



## Gucki (1 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



spoki schrieb:


> Die haben von uns nur die Daten die sie eh schon hatten die Adressen von meinem Mann. Mehr werden sie auch nicht bekomenn. Jetzt halten wir nur die Füsse still. Was hätten wir sonst machen sollen. Widerspruch müssen wir ja einlegen.



Da gibt es unterschiedliche Auffassungen. Die einen raten dazu, gar nicht zu reagieren und den ersten gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid abzuwarten. Der kommt bei unseriösen Angeboten im Regelfall nicht.
Die raten dazu, *einmal* mit einem entsprechenden Schreiben zu reagieren und erst danach jegliche weitere Bettelpost zu irgnorieren und auf einen Mahnbescheid zu warten. 

Letztere Methode hat den Charme, im unwahrscheinlichen Falle eines Mahnbescheides und einem späteren Verfahren glaubwürdig belegen zu können, sich um eine Aufklärung des Missverständnisses bemüht zu haben.

Beide Sichtweisen haben ihre Berechtigung - muss jeder wissen, welche ihm besser gefällt.


Gruß Gucki


----------



## webwatcher (1 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Gucki schrieb:


> Beide Sichtweisen haben ihre Berechtigung - muss jeder wissen, welche ihm besser gefällt.


Wie schrieb  Sascha im tausendfach  verlinkten Grundlagenposting  bereits vor fast einem Jahr:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html


sascha schrieb:


> *Muss man der Rechnung überhaupt widersprechen?*
> 
> Dazu wirst du von jedem eine andere Antwort hören. Das ist zwar unbefriedigend, aber es lässt sich nicht ändern. Aus folgendem Grund:
> 
> ...


----------



## still213 (2 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hallo community,

mein bruder (17 Jahre alt) hat heute von der Fa. "VB" eine Rechnung
in Höhe von 56 € bekommen. Er hat die Nummer angerufen, weil er dachte, dass das eben 3ct/Min kosten würde! aber von einem abo oder sowas wusste er überhaupt nichts! Die Nummer wäre: 01805 8067000

wie sollen wir jetzt weiter vorangehen? er wollte das verheimlichen und hat uns schon vor tagen gesagt, dass ein brief für ihn kommen würde, und wir es nicht aufmachen sollten! (was für mich schon bischen komisch klingte). Im moment wissen es meine Mutter und ich, wir wollen nicht das unser Vater was davon erfährt, weil er wird dann sicher sauer 

ich habe dann mit ihm gesprochen, wie das alles dazu kam, er hat gemeint das ein mann ihn auf dem handy angerufen hat, und er die andresse von ihm will, wegen der rechnung, wenn er die adresse nicht geben würde, käme es zu gerichtlichen Sachen usw.) Und er hat ein Handy ohne Vertrag, wollt eich nochmal dazu sagen!

Da wo ich eine Ausbildung mache, haben wir einen Anwalt, sollte ich mit ihm darüber reden, wie ich weiter vorangehen soll!?

Ja und das wäre eigentlich meine Frage, was sollen wir machen, wie soll ich mich verhalten?! Einfach ignorieren?!

Sitz ist in DD, geschäftsführer: R.D.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe im Voraus


----------



## Gucki (2 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



still213 schrieb:


> hallo community,
> 
> mein bruder (17 Jahre alt) hat heute von der Fa. "VB" eine Rechnung
> in Höhe von 56 € bekommen. Er hat die Nummer angerufen, weil er dachte, dass das eben 3ct/Min kosten würde! aber von einem abo oder sowas wusste er überhaupt nichts! Die Nummer wäre: 01805 8067000
> ...




Eine Beratung im Einzelfall ist hier im Forum niemanden erlaubt, das wäre ein Verstoss gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz, das nur Anwälten diese Beratung erlaubt. 

Was man machen kann, wurde hier in allgemeiner Form ausführlich diskutiert. Wenn Dir das nicht reicht und ihr einen Anwalt in der Firma habt, dann sprich doch mal mit ihm. Er wird Dir sicherlich einen guten Rat geben und kennt bestimmt auch den Taschengeldparagraphen.


Gruß Gucki


----------



## still213 (2 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

wie sollte ich meine frage umformulieren das mir weiter geholfen werden kann?:-?


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Zur Kenntnisnahme:

Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.


> Unsere Kollegen aus Österreich berichten von einem (in erster Instanz) positiv ausgegangenen Verfahren gegen IBC.
> 
> Die Mutter eines minderjährigen Jungen, der per Wiener Ortswahlnummer bei IBC angerufen hatte, protestierte gegen die Forderung über 3.500 Schilling, weil - so Ihre (richtige) Begründung, sie nicht telefoniert habe und dem minderjährigen Sohn diese Gespräche von ihr nicht gestattet waren.
> 
> Dass es zu einen Verfahren kam (weil - wie oben ausgeführt, IBC nach bisherigen Erkenntnissen nicht vor Gericht zieht) lag an einem prozessualen Trick: Die Mutter hatte die Forderung zunächst unter Vorbehalt beglichen, dann ihren Anspruch auf Rückzahlung an den VKI (Verein für Konsumenteninformation, http://www.konsument.at) abgetreten, der dann seinerseits aktiv auf Rückzahlung klagte. So kam es endlich einmal zu einer gerichtlichen Entscheidung, die IBC tunlichst zu vermeiden versucht!



teltarif.de Forum: Vision Communication / Minderjährige


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hier hat offenbar mal wieder "jemandem" was nicht gepasst und so musste ein Posting zur Vermeidung eines Kollateralschadens für das Forum gelöscht werden. Nun ja, "den Fehdehandschuh hinwerfen" heisst _throwing down the gauntlet_... ich sag dazu mal nur : _blow by blow, my friend..._


----------



## EX-Taro (10 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Leute

Ist zwar ein wenig OT aber passt in die Kategorie Dreister Betrug und ähnliches. 
Ich hoffe esgibt hier auch einige Motorradfahrer, die sowas interessiert. Wir hoffen auf eine rege verbreitunmg der Links im Netz, damit wenigstens einige Menschen noch rechzeitig gewarnt werden.

Vorsicht beim Verkauf! Trickbetrüger! - Diebstähle - Das Vespa Forum

Die Seite kann nicht aufgerufen werden

Viele Grüße

EX-Taro


----------



## der reingefallene (11 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

ACHTUNG !!!!!!!!!
Servus Leute, ich bin auch von dieser Firma Vision Bill
(Vision Communication GmbH, Düsseldorf) angeschrieben worden, 
dass ich angeblich ein Abo eingegangen bin.  Ich war aber in diesem Zeitpunkt 
arbeiten.  
Nun ja, jetzt kam ein schreiben von einem RA [ edit] und ich müsse jetzt
103,54 Euro zahlen.
Jetzt habe ich bei der Verbraucherzentrale angerufen und die haben mir
diesen Link gesagt.
Er ist dabei sehr sehr hilfreich !!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bayern.de/mediabig/51421A.pdf


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Quatsch, das ist der Musterbrief für Angebote im Internet, bei denen der Preis versteckt ist. Da müsste man fast jeden Satz umformulieren...

Vision Communication und die mit diesen wie konkret auch immer verbundenen Unternehmen nennen ja den Preis - nur eben nicht ausreichend deutlich (zumindest meine Auffassung, jaja, Herr R*D*, sie sehen es anders, ich weiß, ich weiß)

Das beschreibt die Firma Phonecash ja auch selbst so:



> According to the company, *surfers are invited to call a regular local number for either chat or phone sex services which are advertised at three cents per minute (Euro)*. This buys them a 30 day subscription, during which time they will be granted up to an hour's worth of phone fun per day during that time.
> (...)


Bekenntnisse eines Irreführers...

Der passende Verbraucherzentralentext zur Krefelder Dänen-Billing-Kopie (ich lasse mir diese deskriptive und objektiv unstrittig zutreffende Formulierung nicht verbieten) ist uralt und steht hier:
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.

Für die Eltern Minderjähriger:
teltarif.de Forum: Vision Communication / Minderjährige


----------



## der reingefallene (11 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

ok, hast recht, aber dieser satz ist aber auch richtig!

Der von Ihnen geforderte Betrag wird von mir schon deswegen nicht bezahlt, weil es insoweit​an einem wirksamen Vertragsschluss fehlt.

Genauso, wie die Ansage bei dieser hotline erwähnt, dass die gespräche aufgezeichnet werden, ohne dass sie dich davor fragen, ob du einverstanden bist.

mb


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



der reingefallene schrieb:


> weil es insoweit​an einem wirksamen Vertragsschluss fehlt.



Sicher? Es wird schon ein Vertrag geschlossen, das geht auch am Telefon "wirksam"! - nur: ein Vertrag welchen Inhalts??? :stumm:


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Das fand ich noch


> Immerhin wurde der Firma TBS im Jahre 1999 untersagt, "unter Verwendung von Telefonnummern mit normaler Ortskennzahl telefonische Sonderdienste anzubieten ... ohne zu Beginn des jeweiligen Telefonats kostenfrei auf die Höhe des anfallenden Entgeltes hinzuweisen" (Hanseatisches OLG, Az: 3 U 248/99). Auch wurde sie dazu verurteilt, *bei der Werbung für Telefondienste den Endpreis für die Mindestgesprächsdauer anzugeben, sofern eine Gesprächsdauer fingiert wird*, z.B. Minimum 5 Minuten (LG Hamburg, Az: 315 O 536/98 ).


Man kann also nicht mit "3cts pro Minute" werben, wenn nicht klar gesagt wird, dass dies für ein Abo gilt.


----------



## der reingefallene (11 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

ok´, ich merke du kennst dich aus.  Was soll ich jetzt machen,
zwecks diesem Anwaltsschreiben???


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

:stumm:
Eine Frage noch: bei welcher Verbraucherzentrale hattest Du angerufen?


----------



## der reingefallene (11 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Verbraucherzentrale Bayern  in München


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hmm. Dann muß ich da selber mal nachfragen.  

Der Unterschied zur Nutzlosbranche besteht ja hier darin, dass dem Anrufer im Regelfall klar ist, dass er eine Dienstleistung nutzt, die kostenpflichtig ist. Die Frage ist ja nur, inwieweit es eine gleichlautende Willenserklärung hinsichtlich der Preisgestaltung gibt. Mal ernsthaft, ihr lieben Nutzer von Telefonsex: Abgesehen davon, dass ich Euch motivationspsychologisch eher nicht verstehen kann (um es mal so zu schreiben) - erscheint es Euch nicht etwas seltsam, bei einer Telefonsexhotline nur 3cts/Minute zu zahlen? Habt Ihr Euch nie Gedanken gemacht, wie das überhaupt abgerechnet wird?

Ich sehe - der Herr R*D* mag es mir verzeihen - wenig "Schutzbedürfnis" seitens des Anbieters - aber auch die Nutzer sind doch in einem Maße betriebsblind (grins), dass meine Lust, ständig dieses Thema hier wieder zu lesen und dort zu posten einzig und allein daher rührt, dass ich mich ärgere, wie eine international agierende Gruppe von Leuten so einen [edit] überhaupt all die Jahre praktizieren kann. Das gelöschte Wort beginnt nicht mit B.


Einzelfallberatung dürfen wir hier eh nicht machen, daher ja auch :stumm:
Möglicherweise gibt es zu diesen Firmen aber demnächst eine Veröffentlichung der europäischen Verbraucherschützer.



der reingefallene schrieb:


> ok´, ich merke du kennst dich aus.  Was soll ich jetzt machen,
> zwecks diesem Anwaltsschreiben???


Google mal ein wenig nach dem Namen des Anwalts


----------



## Gucki (11 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Sicher? Es wird schon ein Vertrag geschlossen, das geht auch am Telefon "wirksam"! - nur: ein Vertrag welchen Inhalts??? :stumm:



Genau dann wird aber kein gültiger Vertrag geschlossen. Denn die Informationspflicht eines Unternehmers nach §312c ist etwas umfangreicher, u.a. "in einer [...] entsprechenden Weise klar und verständlich zu informieren über 1. die Einzelheiten des Vertrags, [...] 2. den geschäftlichen Zweck des Vertrages".

Wenn der Zweck des Vertrages ein Abo ist und dies aber nicht klar und verständlich zum Ausdruck gebracht wird, dann ist der ganze Vertrag als nicht geschlossen zu betrachten. Unabhängig davon, ob über Preise oder Widerrufsrecht informiert wurde.



Gruß Gucki


----------



## Guardien (11 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Habe mich gerade hier angemeldet,da mein 16Jähriger Sohn auf
diese Masche reingefallen ist.
Das beste ist, er hat auch noch 2X angerufen:wall:
Am nächsten Tag der obligatorische Anruf der Firma Vision Com.
Dummerweise die Adresse rausgegeben!
Es dauerte 4 Tage bis zwei Rechnungen über je 56 Euro bei mir eintrudelten.
Habe das obligatorische Wiederspruchsschreiben samt der beiden Rechnungen  per Einschreiben zurück nach Düsseldorf geschickt.
Hatte schon die Hoffnung das ganze hätte sich in wohlgefallen aufgelöst:-?
Wie ihr euch bestimmt schon denken könnt...................
Letzten Freitag zwei neue Briefe von VB im Kasten.
Waren zwei Mahnungen mit irgendwas um die 64 Euro.
Habe beide Mahnungen zerrissen und mit einem verweiß auf mein erstes Schreiben wieder an VB zurück geschickt.
Am Samstag (oh Wunder) schon wieder zwei Briefe im Kasten.
Nun werden zweimal 27,-Euro Verwaltungsgebühren gefordert. 
Allerdings müßte ich einen Nachweis über die Minderjährigkeit meines Sohnes erbringen.
Bin ich eigentlich verpflichtet denen die Daten meines Sohnes heraus zugeben? Würde denen eigentlich ungerne persönlichen Daten in die Hand geben!
Weiß momentan nicht genau was als nächstes zu tuen ist?
Oder soll ich die 54 Euro bezahlen???


Greetz    Guardien


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Guardien schrieb:


> Nun werden zweimal 27,-Euro Verwaltungsgebühren gefordert.
> Allerdings müßte ich einen Nachweis über die Minderjährigkeit meines Sohnes erbringen.


Das bedeutet, dass akzeptiert wird, dass der Vertrag ungültig ist. Nun will man halt wenigstens die Hälfte kassieren.
Man stützt sich dabei auf folgende Formulierung in den AGB


> *Hinweis für Minderjährige:*
> Strafmündige und deliktsfähige Minderjährige (Alter von  14 bis  17 Jahren),
> die durch vorsätzliche Täuschung über ihr Alter unsere  Dienste in Anspruch
> nehmen, sind gesetzlich verpflichtet, gemäß §§ 818, 819  BGB Wertersatz
> und gemäß § 823 BGB Schadensersatz zu leisten.


Ob dies juristisch tragfähig ist, weiß ich nicht. Ich persönlich würde nicht einsehen, warum ich irgendetwas tun müsste, da ja die Firma den Fehler gemacht hat, Minderjährigen unter Verstoß gegen §184c Zugang zu Pornographie gegeben zu haben. 
[satiremodus]Dieser Verstoß gegen den Jugendschutz wird in Deutschland laut Verbraucherschutzministerium quasi geduldet - aber wenn man erst einmal das Überraschungsei verboten hat, hat man ja vielleicht mal Zeit, auch über so etwas nachzudenken.[/satiremodus]
Mich würde dazu eine juristisch fundierte Stellungnahme interessieren, z.B. von der Verbraucherzentrale. Ich muß mal in einem Beitrag des bayrischen Rundfunks mit Herrn S* von der Vz Bayern kucken, ob der dazu was gesagt hat.

siehe zur Diskussion um Schadensersatz bei der Anmeldung von Minderjährigen bei für Erwachsene beschränkte Dienste (ist nicht 1:1 übertragbar, aber es stehen interessante Gedanken drin)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...-sms-seiten-teil-i-post129329.html#post129349



> Noch ein weiterer Punkt: Der sehr schwer nachweisbare (und meiner Meinung nach schlicht abwegige) Betrugsvorwurf gegen die Minderjährigen führt keineswegs automatisch zu einem Schadensersatzanspruch des Betreibers:
> 
> * Der Betreiber muss zudem noch nachweisen, dass der Minderjährige die entsprechende Einsichtsfähigkeit hatte.
> * Dann muss der Betreiber seinen angeblichen Schaden substantiiert darlegen und beweisen
> * Und vor allem: Der Anbieter muss sich ein eigenes Mitverschulden an der Entstehung des angeblichen Schadens anrechnen lassen, § 254 BGB.



wenn ich dazu komme, frage ich diese Woche mal bei der Vz nach, da ich dieses Thema dort ohnehin diskutieren will.


----------



## EX-Taro (11 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Guardian

[ edit] 

Es gibt  d r e i  Möglichkeiten:

1.tens: Nichts unternehmen

2.tens: Regen Briefverkehr mit VB und Co betreiben

3.tens: Die Postings hier genau studieren: es sind so viele schöne Links und Verweise aufgeführt wie du dich verhalten könntest, wird schon was dabei sein.

Sollte aber, was hier keiner glaubt, ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintrudeln, MUSST du das Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle machen.

Gruß

EX-T


----------



## Gucki (11 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Guardien schrieb:


> Nun werden zweimal 27,-Euro Verwaltungsgebühren gefordert.
> Allerdings müßte ich einen Nachweis über die Minderjährigkeit meines Sohnes erbringen.
> Bin ich eigentlich verpflichtet denen die Daten meines Sohnes heraus zugeben? Würde denen eigentlich ungerne persönlichen Daten in die Hand geben!
> Weiß momentan nicht genau was als nächstes zu tuen ist?
> ...



Gebühren werden nur nach einer öffentlichen Gebührenordnung erhoben. Anwälte arbeiten z.B. nach öffentlichen Gebührenordnungen. Die so beliebten "Verwaltungsgebühren" in der Privatwirtschaft sind keine Gebühren im juristischen Sinne und wenn jemand seine Rechnungspositionen mit so einem Begriff tarnt, sollten immer die Alarmglocken schrillen. Es sind fast nie Gebühren (im juristischen Sinne) und oft auch Rechnungspositionen, die sonst keine rechtliche Grundlage haben.

Zum Rest: Rat im Einzelfall darf Dir hier niemand geben. Einfach aufmerksam lesen.


Gruß Gucki


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

PS: Diesen Thread haben in den letzten 9 Monaten 30.000 Leute gelesen - warum schicken die eigentlich nicht alle mal eine einzige Beschwerde an ihren MdB oder ans Ministerium? Zumindest für alle betroffenen Eltern sollte das eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein...

und noch mehr Lesestoff, auch wenn es nicht exakt das Thema hier trifft, aber... lest selbst 
http://www.kremer-legal.com/2008/08/05/ag-mitte-kein-geld-fur-jamba-von-kindern-und-eltern-volltext/


> Jamba! sei selbst schuld, wenn aus geschäftlichen Gründen auf eine Identifikation des Gegenübers verzichtet werde und deshalb auch Minderjährige ohne jede Überprüfung über fremde Mobilfunkanschlüsse die Dienstleistungen von Jamba! in Anspruch nehmen könnten.


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Viele Anbieter arbeiten halt nach der Methode "Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen". Man fordert Schadensersatz bei einer "Anmeldung" durch Minderjährige, obwohl dazu meiner Meinung nach nicht der geringste Anlass besteht.

Auch ich wurde mal in ähnlicher Art und Weise von einem Nutzlosanbieter bzw. dessen Inkassobutzen penetriert:


			
				Inkassobutzen schrieb:
			
		

> Sollten Ihr Kind tatsächlich minderjährig sein, so möchten wir Sie bitten, uns dies in geeigneter Weise (Kopie von Personalausweis, Geburtsurkunde etc.) zu belegen.
> 
> In diesem Fall kann Ihr Kind keine gültigen Verträge schließen. Unsere Forderung aus Vertrag hätte damit keinen Bestand mehr. Allerdings bewegen sich auch Jugendliche nicht in einem rechtsfreien Raum. Daher müssten wir eine Schadenersatzforderung gegen Sie geltend machen, die auf dem deliktischen Verhalten Ihres Kindes beruht. Ihres Kind hat in vorwerfbarer Weise vorsätzlich einen Vermögensschaden zum Nachteil unserer Firma herbeigeführt. Dies kann Ihnen zugerechnet werden auf Grundlage der § 823 Abs. 2 BGB i.V.m. § 263 a StGB i.V.m. § 828 Abs. 3 BGB.
> 
> ...



Hier hat sich die Devise "Schweigen ist Gold" als absolut richtig erwiesen. Vor gut drei Jahren ist Ruhe eingekehrt.


----------



## spoki (14 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo wir hatten einspruch eingelegt. 
Dann kamm natürlich ein Standartschreiben zurück. von wegen es wird überall darauf aufmerksam gemacht und so weiter. 
ein Woche Später kamm dann auch schon die erste Mahnung. Jetzt warten wir mal ab wann der Anwalt oder die Inkassofirma auftaucht. Ich sage immer zu meinem Mann wir warten bis der Mahnbescheid kommt und dann machen wir das Kreuzchen. Und wenn es dann überhaubt noch weitergeht. Nehmen wir uns einen Anwalt (Ich hoffe die Rechtschutz tritt dann auch ein:smile. 
Die Regierung müsste echt mal etwas gegen solche ... machen. Ich möchte garnicht wissen wie viele Zahlen aus Angst und Scham.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



spoki schrieb:


> es wird überall darauf aufmerksam gemacht und so weiter.


Das ist ja unstrittig, dass ein Preis genannt wird, nur: *nicht deutlich genug*
[Ich möchte aber auch zu bedenken geben: Wer regelmässig Telefonsex konsumiert/praktiziert, *dem müsste klar sein, dass 3ct/min ein unrealistisch niedriger Preis ist*. Vielleicht denkt ein solcher Nutzer aber: Ja klar, deshalb ist das zeitlich begrenzt]

Man kann ja nur wiederholen, *was diese Firma selbst schreibt/schreiben lässt:

*According to the company, *surfers are invited to call a regular local number for either chat or phone sex services which are advertised at three cents per minute (Euro)*. This buys them a 30 day subscription

(Nach Angaben der Firma werden die Surfer eingeladen, eine normale Ortsnummer für Chat- oder Telefonsexdienste anzurufen, die mit (Kosten von) 3cts/Min beworben wird. *Damit* erkaufen sie sich ein 30-Tage-Abo)

_Und das ist der springende Punkt! Wenn die mit 3cts/min werben, dann dürfen sie nicht ein Abo verkaufen. Es müsste von vorneherein deutlich gemacht werden, dass es sich um ein Abo handelt._

*Immerhin wurde der Firma TBS im Jahre 1999 untersagt, "unter Verwendung von Telefonnummern mit normaler Ortskennzahl telefonische Sonderdienste anzubieten ... ohne zu Beginn des jeweiligen Telefonats kostenfrei auf die Höhe des anfallenden Entgeltes hinzuweisen" (Hanseatisches OLG, Az: 3 U 248/99). Auch wurde sie dazu verurteilt, bei der Werbung für Telefondienste den Endpreis für die Mindestgesprächsdauer anzugeben, sofern eine Gesprächsdauer fingiert wird, z.B. Minimum 5 Minuten (LG Hamburg, Az: 315 O 536/98 ). *

Erklärt die Firma nicht _in ihrer eigenen Selbstdarstellung_, dass man die Kunden austrickst? Na, die will ich mal vor Gericht erleben...
Come on, Mr D*** - ziehen Sie doch mal vor Gericht, aber bitte im Süden (es sei denn, Sie holen mich mit Ihrem netten weißen Flitzer ab)



> Die Regierung müsste echt mal etwas gegen solche ... machen. Ich möchte garnicht wissen *wie viele Zahlen aus Angst und Scham*.


Angst, Scham - ergänze "Unerfahrenheit", "mangelndes Hintergrundwissen" - die Regierung weiß das - zuimindest steht das alles feinsäuberlichst in einer vom Bundesministerium für Verbraucherschutz veröffentlichten Studie zum Missbrauch von Mehrwertdiensterufnummern.

Das Ministerium erklärt auf Anfrage, dass man das Problem kennt, es aber quasi toleriert. Ich habe das Schreiben hier vorliegen :wall:


----------



## spoki (14 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe wurde nicht angerufen. Aber trotzdem stand es auf unserer Telefonrechnung:wall:. Es scheint aber nicht der einzige fall gewesen zu sein. Sonst bin ich wegen der Gebühren auch deiner meinung. das 3cent sehr unglaubwürdig für Sexhotline sind.:sun:


----------



## Reducal (14 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



spoki schrieb:


> .... wurde nicht angerufen. Aber trotzdem stand es auf unserer Telefonrechnung ....


So richtig mit vollständiger Nummer auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis?

Ist dir schon mal der Gedanke gekommen, dass ein technischer Fehler bei der Zuordnung der Verbindungsdaten deines Providers vorliegen könnte? Das passiert anscheinend öfter als man meinen mag.


----------



## Captain Picard (14 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Reducal schrieb:


> Ist dir schon mal der Gedanke gekommen, dass ein technischer Fehler bei der Zuordnung der Verbindungsdaten deines Providers vorliegen könnte? .


Wird doch immer als völlig unmöglich bestritten. Provider sind laut Eigenauskunft grundsätzlich fehlerfrei.


----------



## Reducal (14 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Gib mal bei Google Einzelverbindungsnachweis+Fehler ein, dann wird dir geholfen, z. B. > HIER <:





			
				 MDR schrieb:
			
		

> Jede elfte Telefonrechnungen mit Einzelverbindungsnachweis fehlerhaft


----------



## Captain Picard (14 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

[ir]

Ich schrieb von der Eigenauskunft der Provider, nicht was  Außenstehende die 
bekanntlich keine Ahnung haben, verbreiten 

[/ir]


----------



## EX-Taro (14 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo

Es gibt (gab) die Möglichkeit über eine Telefonzelle bei VB anzurufen, den Dienst zu bestellen und dabei schon eine falsche Nummer anzugeben. 
Wenn es nicht so teuer wäre, hätte ich das schonmal mit der Nummer des Staatsanwalts oder des Polizeipräsidenten aus D-Dorf gemacht.......
und legal ist das auch nicht:wall:


----------



## mieseabzocker! (15 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo !

Ich kram diesen Thread mal wieder raus, weil es der erste Eintrag bei google war und mir schon ein wenig geholfen hat.

Mein Problem :

Ich habe vor ca. 10 Tagen bei soner Flirt- ,Sex- oder was auch immer hotline angerufen.Am Nächsten Tag bekomme ich einen Anruf  und werde aufgefordert meine Daten anzugeben (Bei Zuwiderhandlung wird mir direkt mit Inkasso und Staatsanwaltschaft gedroht).Ich muss zugeben ich war in dem Moment eingeschüchtert und habe dann meine Anschrift angegeben.Nach 3 Tagen direkt dir Rechnung. 56 Euro. Das Problem ist, ich bin 17 und das Geld ist knapp.Meinen Eltern kann ich auch schlecht was sagen^^.Ich da angerufen, ich zahl 2 wochen später.Kein Problem.Jetzt allerdings frag ich mich, ob ich das wirklich noch zahlen sollte.Ich hab nen bisschen Schiss, weil ich ja laut dem Kerl einverstanden war das die Meine Nummer aufzeichnen..Was ist jetzt?

Kommt 100 prozentig kein Brief vonner Staatsanwaltschaft oder Inkasso??


Danke schonmal.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



mieseabzocker! schrieb:


> Kommt 100 prozentig kein Brief vonner Staatsanwaltschaft


warum sollte es ?  Die Herren Nutzlosanbieter meiden Stas wie die Pest


mieseabzocker! schrieb:


> Kommt 100 prozentig kein Brief  oder Inkasso??


und wenn? übliche schwachsinnige Drohbriefe


----------



## mieseabzocker! (15 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ok =)
Ich hoffe mal die schreiben mir einfach gar nicht mehr :-p.

Die 56 euro versauf ich lieber :-D


----------



## Captain Picard (15 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



mieseabzocker! schrieb:


> Die 56 euro versauf ich lieber :-D


geh lieber was leckeres  essen 

( Dies ist keine Rechtsberatung sondern eine  Gesundheitsempfehlung   )


----------



## mieseabzocker! (15 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ok, werd ich das tun.

Danke nochmal.


----------



## EX-Taro (15 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Guten appetit


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> warum sollte es ?  Die Herren Nutzlosanbieter meiden Stas wie die Pest


Da muss ich widersprechen und mich ausnahmsweise der Argumentation eines allseits bekannten Mainzer $Bezeichnung anschließen, der von sich sagt, er unterscheide sich allein dadurch von Nutzlosanbietern, dass er tatsächlich eine Ware anbietet (Porno, Erotik), bei der _auch dem Nutzer_ *klar ist*, dass sie nicht umsonst ist. Das ist schon ein Unterschied zu einer Nutzlosanbieterseite, bei der im ersten Moment überhaupt nicht klar ist, dass Kosten anfallen könnten.

Ich bin klar der Auffassung, dass jemand, der eine solche Nummer anruft, weiß, dass es etwas kostet. Es *ist klar*, dass man einen Vertrag abschließt über eine Dienstleistung. Einzig und allein der Preis ist unklar. Dies wird allerdings für den Anbieter zum Problem - wie würde wohl ein Gericht entscheiden im Hinblick auf die "Schutzbedürftigkeit" eines Anbieters, der ein Geschäftsmodell hat, dessen eklatante Schwächen ja seit fast einem Jahrzehnt gerichtlich bekannt sind? (siehe Lesestoff hier)
Selbst wenn der Anrufer wüsste, dass jetzt _irgendwie_ ein Vertrag über die Kosten des Dienstes zu schließen wäre, kann man ja nicht verlangen, dass er aus dem Kauderwelsch der Firma die Vertragsbedingungen extrahiert. Das ist gesetzlich auch klar so geregelt. 

Minderjährige können hier sowieso keinen Vertrag abschließen (ungeachtet der Frage, ob denn ein Vertrag abgeschlossen wird, wenn der Anrufer volljährig ist). Hier steht nicht nur deren mangelnde Geschäftsfähigkeit entgegen, *sondern auch der Jugendschutz*. Porno/Erotik Jugendlichen zugänglich zu machen, ist strafbar. 

Das "Ausfallrisiko" trägt hier _meines Erachtens_ der Anbieter. Ich nehme auch an, dass dies vor Gericht heute immer noch genauso entschieden werden würde wie vor Jahren in Österreich. Der GF von VB wird sich an dieses Gerichtsurteil gegen seinen damaligen Arbeitgeber IBC sicherlich erinnern!

Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.



> Unsere Kollegen aus Österreich berichten von einem (in erster Instanz) positiv ausgegangenen Verfahren gegen IBC.
> 
> Die Mutter eines minderjährigen Jungen, der per Wiener Ortswahlnummer bei IBC angerufen hatte, protestierte gegen die Forderung über 3.500 Schilling, weil - so Ihre (richtige) Begründung, sie nicht telefoniert habe und dem minderjährigen Sohn diese Gespräche von ihr nicht gestattet waren.
> 
> Dass es zu einen Verfahren kam (weil - wie oben ausgeführt, IBC nach bisherigen Erkenntnissen nicht vor Gericht zieht) lag an einem prozessualen Trick: Die Mutter hatte die Forderung zunächst unter Vorbehalt beglichen, dann ihren Anspruch auf Rückzahlung an den VKI (Verein für Konsumenteninformation, http://www.konsument.at) abgetreten, der dann seinerseits aktiv auf Rückzahlung klagte. So kam es endlich einmal zu einer gerichtlichen Entscheidung, die IBC tunlichst zu vermeiden versucht!


Auf eine solche mutige Mutter warte ich schon lange!


> Um unberechtigten Forderungen endlich ein Ende zu bereiten, kann man auf Feststellung klagen. Dabei soll gerichtlich festgestellt werden , dass der Vertrag nichtig ist und daraus kein Geld geschuldet wird.


----------



## Gucki (16 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Da muss ich widersprechen und mich ausnahmsweise der Argumentation eines allseits bekannten Mainzer $Bezeichnung anschließen, der von sich sagt, er unterscheide sich allein dadurch von Nutzlosanbietern, dass er tatsächlich eine Ware anbietet (Porno, Erotik), bei der _auch dem Nutzer_ *klar ist*, dass sie nicht umsonst ist.
> [...]
> 
> Einzig und allein der Preis ist unklar.


Das allein kann reichen, um den Vertrag als Ganzes hinfällig werden zu lassen. Vergleiche es mal mit einer Gaststätte. Da ist es Pflicht, dass vorne am Eingang ein Auszug der Karte  mit den wichtigsten Speisen und Getränken angebracht ist. Der Kellner oft auch erst die Karte, wenn er bereits die Getränkebestellung aufnimmt. Man bestellt also die Getränke  evtl. ohne detaillierten Blick in die Karte. Aber ein Blick auf die Karte an der Tür bot die Möglichkeit, abzuschätzen, wo das Preisniveau des Hauses liegt. 

Und eine solche Abschätzung ist in vielen Bereichen der Telekommunikation nicht möglich. Was einen Vertrag ohne detailierte Preisangabe einfach mal platzen läßt - Verstoss gegen die Informationspflichten.



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Auf eine solche mutige Mutter warte ich schon lange!



Es braucht nicht nur Mut, sondern auch ein finanzielles Polster. Eine solche Klage geht trotz "Sieg" gerne nach hinten los. Der Angeklagte, oft ja eine Firma mit Briefkasten im Ausland, nimmt den Gerichtstermin nicht wahr, kassiert ein Säumnisurteil (was für ihn besser ist als eine Niederlage in der Sache) und wenn man Pech hat, zahlt man die kompletten Gerichtskosten und seinen Anwalt aus eigener Tasche, weil die Kosten vom Angeklagten im Ausland nicht beizutreiben sind. An den deutschen Anwalt oder das Inkassobüro kann man sich ja nicht halten...



Gruß Gucki


----------



## still213 (16 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Also nachdem ich ein Schreiben der Firma zukommen lasse habe, haben wir heute ein Brief wieder bekommen, dass wir eben die Rechnung zahlen sollen in höhe von 64,25 € (rechnung+mahnung)
Bei meiner Arbeit habe ich mit unserm Rechtsanwalt den Schreiben gemacht und er hat gemeint, nach dem Schreiben sollen wir nicht reagieren bis auf weiteres! In der rechnung steht, dass "es die letzte Gelegenheit sei, die rechnung zu begleichen sonst werden sie ein Inkassounternehmen einschalten". Der Rechtsanwalt meinte, dass es eben zur Einschüchterung diene, solchne Formulierungen. Ich werde dann am Montag wieder mit unserm Rechtsanwalt sprechen.


----------



## katzenjens (16 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo,

vertraue Deinem Anwalt, der hat die Geschichte durchschaut. :dafuer:

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Captain Picard (16 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



still213 schrieb:


> In der rechnung steht, dass "es die *letzte Gelegenheit *sei, die rechnung zu begleichen sonst werden sie ein Inkassounternehmen einschalten"..


und so geht es weiter 
 Das "Kalletaler Dreieck":   :scherzkeks:


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Apropos Vision Communication...
for the record:
ROTLD Whois
gebt mal da callactive.ro ein 

Call active S.R.L.
B-DUL TIMISOARA NR.49, BL.CC6 , ETJ.8, APT.71
SECTOR 6 BUCURESTI

s.a. hier


----------



## Gucki (17 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Apropos Vision Communication...
> for the record:
> ROTLD Whois
> gebt mal da callactive.ro ein




Was willst Du uns damit sagen? Klar, die Domain wurde über nen deutschen Registrar geregt. Ja und?


Gruß Gucki


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

"Ja und?" - ja mei.
Ein B* S* und ein D* Th* waren mal die Inhaber einer Firma "Solidus" aus Düsseldorf. 
Vision-GF R*D* vertrat zusammen mit D* Th* die Vision.
Noch etwas früher war der Herr R*D* GF der "Teli Media Solution GmbH" (TMS), die bei einer Hamburger "Fachveranstaltung" u.a. vertreten wurde durch genau den Ch* B*, der eben der deutsche Registrar ist.

Als Nichtwirtschaftsfachmann kann ich nicht beurteilen, welche Rolle es spielt, dass da jetzt auch noch eine rumänische Firma mitspielt, möglicherweise als Gesellschafter (Inhaber) der Vision in Düsseldorf.

Aber wie viele Jahre soll dieses Spielchen eigentlich noch so weiter gehen?


----------



## TimTaylor (17 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> s.a. hier



Interessant, die IP die dort angegeben wird
Geo IP Tool - View my IP information


----------



## Gucki (17 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



TimTaylor schrieb:


> Interessant, die IP die dort angegeben wird
> Geo IP Tool - View my IP information



Das ist der Ort, den man aus der Ripe auch ziehen kann. Geht man mit nem Trace ran, verliert sich die Spur in Düsseldorf. Letzte identifizierbare Station ist ein Peering-Gate von Inet People in Düsseldorf und über die läuft laut RIPE auch die Route zu PROSEM-NET. 

Ich tippe als Standort eher auf ein Server-Rack in einem RZ in Düsseldorf.


Gruß Gucki


----------



## TimTaylor (17 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Gucki schrieb:


> Das ist der Ort, den man aus der Ripe auch ziehen kann. Geht man mit nem Trace ran, verliert sich die Spur in Düsseldorf. Letzte identifizierbare Station ist ein Peering-Gate von Inet People in Düsseldorf und über die läuft laut RIPE auch die Route zu PROSEM-NET.
> 
> Ich tippe als Standort eher auf ein Server-Rack in einem RZ in Düsseldorf.
> 
> ...


jop, ddorf.
address:         In der Steele 37a
address:         40599 Duesseldorf
address:         Germany

und klar das sich die Spur verliert 
noch nimmer nen Ping auf die IP geht ... alles ein wenig Konfus.
ich Mach mir erst mal nen kaffee.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Es ist doch völlig egal, wo die rumänische Seite der rumänischen Firma gehostet ist. Es geht doch nur darum, dass da eine rumänische Firma im Spiel ist. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Der Rest ist doch offensichtlich und eigentlich keiner weiteren Diskussion würdig. Mir war nur die Frage wichtig, ob es am "Gesamtbild" etwas ändert, dass da eine rumänische Firma mitspielt. Steuerlich zB.
Prosem ist eine ganz normale Firma, mit ordentlicher Webseite, ordentlichem Impressum. Alles ok in Wuppertal 
Der Registerauszug der Rumänen kostet 9 Euro, das is mir zu teuer. Vielleicht hat ja 'n Medienvertreter Interesse...


----------



## xy67 (19 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

nun hab ich mich doch hier registriert. mein sohn (18 ) bekam letzte woche auch ne rechnung besagter firma und zuerst war ich super skeptisch ob er mich womöglich belügt statt zu sagen: ja ich hab mist gebaut. aber nachdem ich auf dieses forum hier gestoßen bin, sehe ich die sache schon anders und auch gelassener. danke erstmal für die vielen beiträge  bei uns wars übrigens ne frankfurter nummer (06946099016), die er angeblich angerufen haben soll.


----------



## Lucyturnschuh (19 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo...
ich wollte nur mitteilen, dass ich noch mitlese, während ich auf den angekündigten gerichtlichen Vollstreckungstitel gegen meinen Sohn(13) warte. Er selbst wartet auch, und zwar sehnlichst darauf, dass sein Aquarium gepfändet wird, weil er keine Lust mehr auf Fischefüttern hat.:-D
Zur Erinnerung: wir sind auf Stufe 3 der Mahnpyramide angelangt (Fristsetzung war der 30.Juli) und bis heute habe ich auf keines der Schreiben reagiert.

Liebe Grüße und bleibt tapfer!

Ulrike


----------



## jupp11 (19 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Lucyturnschuh schrieb:


> während ich auf den angekündigten gerichtlichen Vollstreckungstitel gegen meinen Sohn(13) warte.


da fehlen aber ein paar Treppenstufen.  Erst käme ein Urteil zugunsten der Nutzlosanbieter ( was es noch nie gegeben hat) und wenn danach nicht gezahlt würde ( alles conjunktivus  irrealis )   käme ein Vollstreckungsbescheid  und  danach erst der Gerichtsvollzieher.  Sag deinem  Sohn, er wird seine  Fische noch sehr, sehr  lange  füttern müssen


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Lucyturnschuh: Frag doch mal bitte per Mail die Verbraucherzentrale Bayern, was die dazu meinen, insbesondere zur Forderung nach Schadensersatz bei Minderjährigen (unabhängig davon, ob die bei Euch gestellt wurde oder nicht - es wäre die Reaktion darauf, wenn ihr den "Vertragsschluß" des Juniors (hilfsweise) widerrufen würdet)

info(at)verbraucherzentrale-bayern.de

Herr S* und Frau von Rh* von der VZ Bayern können sich gerne mal hier (an)melden, das wäre eine große gegenseitige Respektsbekundung


----------



## EX-Taro (19 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Ulrike Luckyturnschuh

Wo wohnt ihr oder wie weit habt ihr es bis nach Lipper Detmold (Paderborn / Höxter / Bielefeld)?

Wie Groß ist das Aquarium, wie viele Fische, welche Sorten, was an Bepflanzung ...... sarcasmus ....

Meine Tochter (6) sucht noch eines zum spielen.....:wall: :cry:

Kommt mir aber nicht ins Haus, wenn ich aber nur das Glas für meinen Modellbau bekommen könnte schicke ich dir gerne einige Weckgläser im Tausch

Hallo yx67

An deinem Nick könnte man dein Alter festmachen(?) unterstelle ich mal so einfach. Finde ich super, das du deinem Sohn versuchst zu helfen. Finde ich super, sowas zeichnet einen guten (richtigen) Vater aus, würden viele unserer Altersgenossen nicht machen.:dafuer:

Da es mal wieder eine Festnetznummer ist num auch meine Frage an die Fachwelt:

--Ist überhaubt legal eine solche Nummer zu solchen Porno-Werbe-Zwecken zu missbrauchen? Hatte das mit einem Arbeitskollegen, der einen Kunden mit ähnlicher Nummer anrufen wollte, aber eine Zahl doppelt drückte und dann bei der Hotline registriert wurde. (Ca. 20sec in der Leitung) Da es ein Firmen Telefon war bekam natürlich auch unsere Chefin die Rechnung auf den Tisch. Der Kolleg musste antanzen und durfte sich eine Predigt anhören. Gezahlt hat unsere Firma wahrscheinlich nichts, die haben in der Chefetage eine gute Rechtsabteilung, die schon schlimmeres gereglt hat. Leider bin ich nur einer kleiner Handwerker der in einer kleinen Zweigstelle angestellt ist, sonst könnte ich dort mal fragen.--
Wenn es noch Links zu dem Thema legale Sexseiten mit Festnetznummern gibt bitte schicken.

Gruß

EX-T


----------



## xy67 (20 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hallo Luckyturnschuh

naja es ist doch mein fleisch und blut und ich bin die mama und mein geburtsjahr ist 69 aber ich pfleg das profil noch  versprochen jedenfalls bin ich der meinung, dass man sich solche sachen nicht gefallen lassen darf. auch wenn der grosse jetzt 18 ist, fehlt ihm in vielem ja doch ein bisschen lebenserfahrung. bezüglich solcher sachen wie von vision bill fehlte die mir ja auch)


----------



## Reducal (20 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



EX-Taro schrieb:


> Festnetznummer --Ist überhaupt legal eine solche Nummer zu solchen Porno-Werbe-Zwecken zu missbrauchen?




Gaaanz theoretisch nicht, denn für "Mehrwertdienste" dieser Art sind eigentlich die 0900er Nummern eingeführt worden. Die Nutzung von Festnetznummern ist allein der Telefonie (Sprachkommunikation) vorbehalten. Die Kosten dafür werden über den jeweiligen Provider abgerechnet. Mehrwertdienste über Festnetznummern, wie z. B. kostenpflichtige Erotik-Gespräche (über das übliche Gesprächsverhalten hinaus), sind bislang vom Gesetzgeber nicht ausreichend geregelt/sanktioniert worden.
Die Anbieter solcher Dienste stellen sich gegen die Meinung der Bundesnetzagentur (Meinung allein ist nicht hinreichend) und nutzen nicht die eigens für ihre Dienste vorgesehene Rufnummerngasse sondern berufen sich auf das BGB. Dort ist geregelt, wie Verträge gemacht werden können - so z. B. mündlich und mit übereinstimmender Willensbekundung und deutlicher Preisangabe. Darüber hinaus wären die AGB des Anbieters wirksam in den Vertrag einzubeziehen, woran der Vertragsschluss aber letztlich immer bei derartigen Geschäften scheitern dürfte. Der Knackpunkt bei diesem Geschäftsmodell ist demnach der verbindliche Vertrag - das Ding, was der Anbieter vor einem zivilen Gericht auf seine Wirksamkeit hin prüfen lassen könnte, wenn er einen widerspenstigen Kunden zur Zahlung verpflichten will.


----------



## webwatcher (20 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Reducal schrieb:


> Der Knackpunkt bei diesem Geschäftsmodell ist demnach der verbindliche Vertrag - das Ding, was der Anbieter vor einem zivilen Gericht auf seine Wirksamkeit hin prüfen lassen könnte, wenn er einen widerspenstigen Kunden zur Zahlung verpflichten will.


Genau das tun sie nicht, sondern  lassen sich,  wenn es hart auf hart geht, lieber   mit negativen 
Feststellungsklagen abfertigen  wie bei MCM Multimedia vorerexerziert als selber aktiv zu werden.


----------



## still213 (20 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hallo Leute, 
nachdem ich mit unserm rechtsanwalt ein schreiben an die firma zukommen lassen habe, haben die uns zurück geschrieben!
in dem schreiben steht, dass wir ihnen einen kopie zukommen lassen sollen wo drinnen steht " vor- und nachname des minderjährigen, geburtstsdatum des minderjährigen und die vollständige anschrift des minderjährigen"
oder als "nachweis würde auch eine gültige kinder- bzw. personalausweis reichen"! 
Müssen wir denen so etwas schicken?! ich meine personalausweis da ist ja das gesicht zu erkennen und ich meine das muss doch nicht sein oder?!

und da steht noch eine verwaltungsgebühr von 27 € heisst das das es auf die anderen rechnungen noch dazu gerechnet wird?!

und da haben die noch ein zettel hinzugefügt wo drinnen steht wie viel er mal angerufen soll, aber mein bruder hat mir versichert, dass er nur einmal angerufen hat und nicht 4 mal !!!


----------



## Reducal (20 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



still213 schrieb:


> Müssen wir denen so etwas schicken?!


Nein, darauf besteht kein Rechtsanspruch! Sollten die eure Angaben anzweifeln, dann können sie ja klagen und dein Bruder müsste vor Gericht seine Identität nachweisen. Dann aber löst sich die Forderung ohnehin in Wohlgefallen auf, da er minderjährig ist und auch die Verwaltungsgebühr (wofür auch immer) ist damit hinfällig. Wer sich um seine eigene Forderung bemüht, muss nachweisen, dass er einen Schaden hat, auf den als "Verwaltungsgebühr" eine weitere Forderung erhebt.



still213 schrieb:


> kinder- bzw. personalausweis ... da ist ja das gesicht zu erkennen


Es geht nicht um das Gesicht sondern um die Daten zum Gesicht.


----------



## Lucyturnschuh (20 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Lucyturnschuh: Frag doch mal bitte per Mail die Verbraucherzentrale Bayern, was die dazu meinen, insbesondere zur Forderung nach Schadensersatz bei Minderjährigen (unabhängig davon, ob die bei Euch gestellt wurde oder nicht - es wäre die Reaktion darauf, wenn ihr den "Vertragsschluß" des Juniors (hilfsweise) widerrufen würdet)


 
Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, aber ich werde weiterhin versuchen die Sache auszusitzen.... zumal ich ja durch die Lektüre der Beiträge weiss, was als Nächstes kommt.
Ich stehe auf dem Standpunkt, dass kein Vertrag existiert. Gut... mein Sohn oder einer seiner Freunde hat dort angerufen... er hat aber keinem Vertrag zugestimmt(abgesehen davon, dass er das gar nicht könnte)... über seine Handynummer haben sie sich seine Adresse "erschlichen"... sie haben ihn nicht einmal nach seinem Alter gefragt. Sollen sie mir doch bitte das Gegenteil beweisen!
Wenn ich erst einmal reagiere, werden sie mich in einen end- und sinnlosen Briefwechsel verstricken, während sie selbst nur einen Tastendruck investieren, um ihre Formschreiben rauszuschicken. Also spare ich meine Zeit und Nerven, bis sie gerichtliche Schritte einleiten.

Währenddessen denke ich darüber nach, wie ich die Sache finanzieren könnte. Eine Möglichkeit wäre, sich bei Vision Bill anzumelden. Für 56€ + 3ct x60min. x30Tg = 110€ kaufe ich 1800 Minuten "Telefonchat". Ich bin zwar nicht über die gängigen Preise informiert... aber ich schätze mal, wenn ich mein Telefon für 50ct/min. vermieten würde, läge ich im unteren Preissegment. Das wäre ein Verdienst von 790€/Monat pro VB-Vertrag.

ACHTUNG!! DAS WAR EIN SCHERZ!!!!

Liebe Grüße
Ulrike


----------



## still213 (20 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

und noch ne frage, die verlangen ja von uns jetzt die verwaltungsgebühren, werden die verwaltungsgebühren mit den rechnung nun verlangt? also die rechnung mit den mahngebühren + den verwaltungsgebühren?!
da hätte ich noch eine frage, kam es überhaupt mal soweit das jemand von der firma angeklagt wurde?!


----------



## Reducal (20 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



still213 schrieb:


> die verlangen ja von uns jetzt die verwaltungsgebühren


Fragt euch lieber mal, wofür die sein sollen und ob die rechtmäßig erhoben werden - bezweifeln kann man immer erstmal alles und außerdem kann jeder erheben, was er will, doch ob er es bekommt (ob es ihm zusteht) ist zumeist ein anderes Kapitel.



still213 schrieb:


> kam es überhaupt mal soweit das jemand von der firma angeklagt wurde?!


...zumindest hier wurde davon noch nichts bekannt, es würde mich darüber hinaus auch wundern.


----------



## Wolf666 (20 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ich glaube, die Pfändung eines Aquariums geht nicht, da lebende Tiere nicht pfändbar sind, von landwirtschaftlichen Nutztieren mal abgesehen. (Weiß es aber nicht ganz genau.)
Also weiter füttern bis zum natürlichen Exitus (der Fische). Und Dackel Waldi bekommen sie schon gar nicht.
Ganz so schnell kommen eure Gläubiger sowieso nicht an ihren Zaster, mal abgesehen davon, dass sie Null Chance haben, irgend so etwas wie einen vollstreckbaren Titel zu erwirken.
Und warum sollten sie auch 250 Euronen Gerichtskosten vorschießen bei einem Prozessrisiko von nahezu 100%? Kann mir das mal jemand sagen?


----------



## Gucki (20 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Wolf666 schrieb:


> [...]
> Und warum sollten sie auch 250 Euronen Gerichtskosten vorschießen bei einem Prozessrisiko von nahezu 100%? Kann mir das mal jemand sagen?



Es gibt immer mal wieder Einzelfälle, wo beteiligte Inkassobüros ihre Anwälte blind los schicken, um in aussichtlosen Fällen Geld vor Gericht zu verbrennen. Das hat auch schon der Anwalt eines der hier beteiligten Inkassobüros gemacht und zur Belustigung der Richter gesorgt, allerdings nicht in Sachen "Vision Bill". Dummheit macht bekanntlich vor keiner Berufsgruppe halt...


Gruß Gucki


----------



## shoshana1977 (22 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hallo alle zusammen!
ich hatte jetzt auch das vergnügen, die "firma" vision bill kennen zu lernen.
Habe natürlich nichts gezahlt und widerrufen, etc...jetzt kam die mahnung von herrn "RA W. aus D."  Ich bin ja sooo froh, dieses forum gefunden zu haben!!! Man sollte sich wirklich so langsam mal zusammen tun.

ABER AM WICHTIGSTEN IST; DASS ALLE BETROFFENEN SOFORT ANZEIGE BEI DER POLIZEI ERSTATTEN!!! Egal, ob ihr denkt, das bringt nichts....
je mehr Anzeigen, desto höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Justiz etwas tut/Tun kann!!!

Leider habe ich hier noch keine erschöpfende Antwort auf die Frage erhalten, wie es technisch möglich ist, dass der Anruf auf dem EVN auftaucht, obwohl DEFINITIV (!!!) keiner angerufen hat...????


----------



## Wolf666 (22 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Nicht besonders sinnvoll, da kein Straftatbestand erkennbar. Die Masse an Anzeigen wird nichts daran ändern. Die werden irgendwo abgelegt.


----------



## Reducal (22 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Wolf666 schrieb:


> Die Masse an Anzeigen wird nichts daran ändern.


:dafuer: ....weil das ein ziviles Problem ist. Nicht jeder Beschiss ist auch gleichzeitig ein Betrug!


----------



## Gucki (22 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Reducal schrieb:


> Nicht jeder Beschiss ist auch gleichzeitig ein Betrug!



Die Grenzen sind fliessend. Der Nachweis ist aber schwer,daher gibt es selbst in "eindeutigen" Fällen kaum Verurteilungen.


----------



## sheipat30 (25 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill / Vision Communication GmbH / Elbeente*

Hallo Nebelwolf,

ich bin seit neuestem auch Opfer dieser Firma.
Ich habe gleich eine Mahnung bekommen ohne Rechnung.
ich habe heute nochmals widerspruch eingelegt. Nachdem ich schon per Email die 
Firma selbst kontaktiert habe, das ich bitte um Aufklärung wünsche.
Ich bekam auch eine Antwort. Ich würde dir sowohl die Mahnung als auch den Email-Verkehr mit dieser Firma zur Verfügung stellen.

Wo soll ich dir das denn hin faxen bzw. mailen?

Gruss
Sheipat30


----------



## Heiko (26 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Unleserliches Posting gelöscht.


----------



## webwatcher (26 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Schlusssatz aus dem gelöschten Posting:


> Ich werde berichten, wie es weiter ging.


nur wenn es ohne  Augenschäden zu erleiden lesbar ist.


----------



## Fronz10 (27 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hey ,

hab heut auch die mahnung bekommen , 64,25 euro , wie bei allen hier .

das müssen wir nun gemeinsam ausschwitzen :cry: , 

gruß fronz


----------



## Adria Kapitän (27 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Leute,
man bin ich froh dieses Forum gefunden zu haben!!!:-D

Mein Sohn 14 Jahre hat auch am Samstag angerufen, habe heute die Rechnung bekommen. 56,00 Euro.

Am Sonntag (während Formel 1) ging das Telefon und eine nette Stimme teilte mir mit das um 3:01 Uhr von meinem Telefon eine kostenpflichtige Hotline angerufen wurde. Trotz Kirmes im Dorf war ich mir sicher das ich es nicht gewesen bin. 
Blieb nur mein Sohn der es auch gestanden hat.

Ich war völlig außer mir vor Wut!!!!!!! 

Er hat auch richtig Ärger bekommen.:-D
Aber jetzt mal an alle Eltern die Betroffen sind: Haben wir nicht auch jede Menge Mist gebaut????? Nein, keine Sexhotline angerufen die gab es damals noch nicht!!!!
Also locker bleiben auch aus Fehlern kann man lernen!!!

Seit froh das es das Internet gibt und *so viele tolle Leute* die in Forum anderen Helfen und sich austauschen!!!!!!!!!!
Ohne die Infos aus dem Forum hätte ich ziemlich alt ausgesehen.

Möchte mich auf diesem Wege bei allen Bedanken die Ihre Zeit und Wissen zu Verfügung stehlen!!!!:-D

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## inspectorm (27 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hallo erstmal!
hab mich grad angemeldet, weil ich auch betroffen bin. ich hab eine vielleicht ein bisschen blöde frage, wäre aber nett, wenn ich eine hilfreiche antwort bekomme könnte. falls man die 56 euro überweist, dann ist schon ruhe im karton, oder?^^ danke schonmal


----------



## dvill (27 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Das ist die dämlichste Frage in diesem Forum seit drei Jahren.


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



dvill schrieb:


> Das ist die dämlichste Frage in diesem Forum seit drei Jahren.


Nicht nur in diesem Forum. Oh Gott.....:cry:


----------



## inspectorm (27 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hey, dachte ich mir, dass sowas kommt und ich kanns iwie auch verstehen. trotzdem wäre es nett, wenn dazu jmd was weiß? kann ja auch sein, dass das dann noch iwie weitergeht, also bitte einer antworten, der was dazu weiß.


----------



## dvill (27 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Dann deutlicher: Wer meint, die Forderung bezahlen zu sollen, soll das tun und muss hier keine allgemeine Verunsicherung schüren.


----------



## xy67 (27 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



dvill schrieb:


> Dann deutlicher: Wer meint, die Forderung bezahlen zu sollen, soll das tun und muss hier keine allgemeine Verunsicherung schüren.



nu sei mal nicht so hart. nicht jeder hat die nerven, sowas auszusitzen. inspectorm hat ne frage gestellt und von keinem der oberklugen ne antwort bekommen. ich weiß nicht, ob mit bezahlung der 56 euro ruhe ist. aber vielleicht hat ja wer anders schon bezahlt und weiß es. ich würds nicht tun aber wie gesagt, für manchen wär das dann vielleicht der nervenschonendere weg.


----------



## webwatcher (27 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



xy67 schrieb:


> nspectorm hat ne frage gestellt und von keinem der oberklugen ne antwort bekommen. ich weiß nicht, ob mit bezahlung der 56 euro ruhe ist.


Es hat absolut nichts mit oberklug zu tun,  sondern schlicht damit,  dass es keine allgemeingültigen 
 Vorhersagen zum Verhalten der Nutzlosseitenbetreiber gibt. In drei Jahren haben wir keine 
exakten  Muster erkennen können.

Schließlich sind wir nicht die Betreiber  dieser Seiten und   haben  keine Beziehungen zu diesen.
Die Betreiber  dieser Seiten selber  werden sich hüten hierzu  Stellung zu beziehen.

Alles andere ist  Kaffeesatzlesen.


----------



## xy67 (27 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Es hat absolut nicht mit oberklug zu tun,  sondern schlicht damit,  dass es kein allgemeingültigen
> Vorhersagen zum Verhalten der Nutzlosseitnebetreiber gibt. In drei Jahren haben wir keine
> exakten  Muster erkennen können.
> 
> ...




das wär doch ne antwort gewesen ich fand die art und weise halt nicht schön - wenn jemand ne frage (es gibt keine "doofen" fragen) stellt, dann muss man ihn nicht von oben herab behandeln (was vielleicht gar nicht gewollt war aber eben so rüber kam).

ich könnt ja mal fragen wenn ich die nächste post krieg - ob mit bezahlung der 56 euro ruhe wär und ob man das schriftlich haben könnte


----------



## dvill (27 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Die Frage war anders. Wer meint, das Geld locker zahlen zu wollen, soll es tun. Der muss aber hier keine Fragen stellen. Wer dieses Forum findet und die Beiträge versteht, weiß, was zu tun ist.

Zum Mahndrohtheater gehören auch gezielte Verunsicherungsbeiträge in Foren. Das wollen wir hier nicht zulassen. Beiträge mit nicht nachvollziehbarer Motivation und klarem Verunsicherungspotential bleiben hier nicht unkommentiert.


----------



## Wembley (27 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



xy67 schrieb:


> nu sei mal nicht so hart. nicht jeder hat die nerven, sowas auszusitzen. inspectorm hat ne frage gestellt und von keinem der oberklugen ne antwort bekommen. .


Niemand von den Stammusern hier überschätzt sein Wissen. Daher sind Aussagen, ob dann noch was kommt, schlicht und einfach nicht möglich. Abgesehen davon, dass diejenigen, die bezahlt haben, sich hier eher nicht melden.

Dass deswegen jemand Angst hat, ist sowieso unnötig. Unnötiger als unnötig. Als ob man nicht den Nachweis führen könnte. :wall:


xy67 schrieb:


> für manchen wär das dann vielleicht der nervenschonendere weg.


Diejenigen, die immer so gerne ihre Nerven schonen, sollen dann bitte mir ihre Adress- und Kontodaten geben. Ich verspreche, denen in regelmäßigen oder unregelmäßigen Abständen Rechnungen zu schicken. Einfach so. Wenn die dann ihre Rechnung bezahlt haben, haben sie das Gefühl der Erleichterung und eben die Gewissheit, ihre Nerven nicht strapaziert zu haben. Ist doch schön, oder?


----------



## dvill (27 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Nach allgemeinen Erfahrungen arbeiten die Buchhaltungen bei diesen Betreibern nicht besonders sorgfältig. Aus Sicht einer Kosten-/Nutzen-Rechnung lohnt es sich nicht, die wenigen Zahler aus der weiteren Mahnbedrohung auszufiltern.

Wozu auch? Wer Angst zeigt, zahlt auch doppelt. Es gibt keinen sachlichen Grund zur Zahlung. Nur die erzeugte Angst vor nichts treibt zur Zahlung.


----------



## inspectorm (27 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

danke für deine antwort, xy67. ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass ich bis jetzt nicht gezahlt habe aber eben unschlüssig bin, ob ich es tun soll oder nicht. natürlich wäre es ziemlich bescheiden für nichts und wieder nichts 64.80 zu bezahlen, allerdings, so hoffe ich, hätte ich dann meine ruhe. deswegen wollte ich wissen, ob jemand weiß, was passiert sofern mman zahlt. hab nämlich schon ein blödes gefühl, seit die rechnung eingetruddelt ist.


----------



## xy67 (27 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

lach ich wetter dann mal lieber im realen über die scheinbare intoleranz und les mal weiter mit - dat geht mir grad zu weit OT


----------



## Wembley (27 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



inspectorm schrieb:


> natürlich wäre es ziemlich bescheiden für nichts und wieder nichts 64.80 zu bezahlen, allerdings, so hoffe ich, hätte ich dann meine ruhe. deswegen wollte ich wissen, ob jemand weiß, was passiert sofern mman zahlt. hab nämlich schon ein blödes gefühl, seit die rechnung eingetruddelt ist.


Wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe: Gib mir deine Daten, wenn du schon gerne, so wie du es formulierst, "für nichts und und wieder nichts" bezahlst. 

Die Frage bei solchen Dingen kann nur sein, ob es einen rechtswirksamen Vertrag gibt. Dazu benötigt es unter anderem allerdings eine beidseitige Willenserklärung und ein Kunde muss *davor* über den Preis *deutlich* aufgeklärt gewesen sein. Nur das zählt und sonst nichts.

Du bist beileibe nicht der erste,der hier aufschlägt und der ein "blödes Gefühl" hat. Dies ist nicht neu oder außergewöhnlich und dafür hat man auch Verständnis. Aber dies kann keine Entscheidungsgrundlage dafür sein, ob man bezahlt oder nicht. Sonst ist man nur der Tanzbär für alle, die von einem was wollen. Ich hoffe nicht, dass du zu den Leuten gehörst, denen man nur ein wenig Angst machen muss, damit sie dann alles tun, was man von ihnen verlangt. Vor allem dann, wenn die Angstmacher wenig Argumente auf ihrer Seite haben und dir nicht viel können.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



xy67 schrieb:


> ich könnt ja mal fragen wenn ich die nächste post krieg - ob mit bezahlung der 56 euro ruhe wär und ob man das schriftlich haben könnte


Tests mit den Antwortprogrammen  der Nutzlosanbieter haben keine schlüssige   Reaktion 
auf individuelle Fragen  erkennen lassen. Zu deutsch es wird immer wieder derselbe Drohmüllmist verzapft.

Wenn ich die verängstigten Postings hier so lese,  muß ich meinen Eltern eigentlich gram 
sein, dass sie mir soviele Skrupel eingepflanzt haben.
Hier läßt sich doch wesentlich mehr Geld erwirtschaften*  als mit ehrlicher Arbeit

*"verdienen" wäre  ein falscher  Begriff


----------



## Sabine1234 (28 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ok, dann heute kürzer und mit Absatz:
Auch ich bzw. meine 16jährige Tochter haben die Bande nun am Hals. Allerdings soll sie eine Telefonchat-Pauschale für 30 Tage abgeschlossen haben. Merkwürdig nur, dass sie 1000%ig nicht dort angerufen hat, auch sonst niemand mit ihrem Handy, die Nummer aber auf dem Einzel-verbindungsnachweis erscheint. Schlimmer noch, mein Kennwort beim Anbieter wurde von jemandem geändert!!! Mit viel Mühe kam ich an meine Daten. Komisch, Handyvertrag darf sie nicht abschließen, muss Mutti machen, aber Sexhotline-Chatpauschale abbonieren, das geht???? Armes Deutschland.

Fazit: Laut Kripo sind Dinge möglich, die ich mir persönlich gar nicht alle vorstellen könnte. Ist ein beakanntes Problem. 

Soviel zum Thema. Auch ich werde es Aussitzen müssen. Mal sehen, was noch kommt. (kurz genug?  )
Sabine1234


----------



## Reducal (28 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Sabine1234 schrieb:


> ...meine 16jährige Tochter ... Sexhotline-Chatpauschale abbonieren, das geht???? Armes Deutschland.


Das geht in anderen Ländern genau so oder eben auch nicht. Am Telefon kann nunmal niemand verifizieren, wie alt der andere ist.


----------



## Heiko (28 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Reducal schrieb:


> Das geht in anderen Ländern genau so oder eben auch nicht. Am Telefon kann nunmal niemand verifizieren, wie alt der andere ist.


Ob man das Zeug dann per Telefon verkaufen muß?


----------



## Reducal (28 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

...meiner Meinung nach nicht aber wenns schee (reich) macht? Frage mich ohnehin, wen das wirklich erquickt.


----------



## MrWichtig (28 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hallo alle miteinander

ich bin jetzt auch ein opfer von vision bill geworden.
hab mir alle eure tips hier drin schon durch gelesen und bin immer noch voll verunsichert und weis net was ich tun soll.
ich schilder euch mal wie es war ich bekam halt eines tages den brief von Vision bill das ich dochbitte eine rechnung zahlen soll ??? 
fand ich etwas komisch weil ich die frima net mal kannte.
ich sah eine telefon Nr auf der rechnung und wollte anrufen um klar zustellen was das eigentlich soll und auch ist aber keiner ging an das telefon bei den, nur musik lief im hintergrund und immer eine die sagt haben sie geduld.
Nach dem miesen erfolg schaute ich mal im INet nach.
was es mit der firma aufsich hatte und tadaa bin direkt zu euch gekommen gott sei dank.
hab mir alles bei euch durch gelesen und hab mein wiederrufsrecht genutzt (weil man das ja 1 monat nutzen kann) und ein brief an die leute geschickt und nach 2 zwei wochen kam driekt ein brief das das nicht geht einfach wiederruf einzureichen weil das alles im AGB steht ich hab es mir ja durchgelesen und da stand 1 monat drin ich wei net was VB für ein AGB hat ??
wenn man alleine am telefon schon JA sagt ist das nach Visions bills meinung schon ein vertrag der abgeschlossen ist ??? und welches telefonnat und wer hat da ja gesagt???.im 2 brief stand noch wenn ich es net glaube, soll ich mein telefonanbieter kontaktieren und im um eine genaue telefon abrechnung bitten.
gut hab ich gemacht.
Mir sagt die nette dame das ich doch echt bei Vision bill angerufen habe 2 mal WANN WANN sie sagte mir die geileche uhrzeit und daten wie in den rechnung und ich wiederholte ihr das es net sein kann sie meinte nur ich soll mich an die Verbraucherschutzzentrale wenden und anwalt.

Muss es erst so weit kommen, was soll ich als nächstes machen hab keine lust den XXXXXXX das geld in den XXXXX zu stecken.so ich sie weiter hin ignorieren oder Noch einmal eine wiederruffung einlegen.

bitte um hilfe


----------



## webwatcher (28 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



MrWichtig schrieb:


> hab mir alle eure tips hier drin schon durch gelesen


Glaube ich nicht, sonst wüßtest  du,  was zu tun  ist bzw nicht.
Mehr gibt es nicht, persönliche Rechtsberatung ist verboten.
Wenn das nicht reicht,  Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt


----------



## MrWichtig (28 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

mir ist nur (mr)wichtig zuwissen auch wenn diese beiden angeblichen vision bill 

nr in meiner tele.rechnung auftaucht ob ich dann noch "im recht bin" weil so kann mir vision bill doch unterstellen das ich da ja (angeblich) angerufen habe.
und so hab ich nichts mehr gegen vision bill in der hand um den wieder ein netten brief zu schreiben(hab ja eh nix besser zu tun ne).


----------



## webwatcher (28 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



MrWichtig schrieb:


> um den wieder ein netten brief zu schreiben(hab ja eh nix besser zu tun ne).



ob es Sinn macht zu schreibseln
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## MrWichtig (28 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

ich hab eh schon ein hals.
ich schreib den garantiert keine netten briefe 
(schon mal wat von IRONIE gehört)
es geht darum das die [ edit]  (Vision bill) einfach zu viel papier meiner meinung nach haben und mir 2 mal den selben dreckswisch schicken wo die meine ,,NEIN SIE KÖNNEN KEIN WIEDERRUFUNG EIN LEGEN (SIE WAREN MIT DER SOFORTIGEN ERBRINGUNG UNSERER DIENSTLEITUNG EINVERSTANDEN),,
nach dem ich ein tag nach deren rechnung es wiederrufen habe.

WAS ZUM TEUXXXXX...

sooooo luft abgelassen.


sorry für die vulgären wörter

aber VB nervt langsam


----------



## bernhard (28 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Worin besteht nun genau das Problem? Zwei Blatt Papier nützlich einem Zweck zuzuführen?


----------



## xy67 (28 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

so ich bzw mein sohn und ich haben nun der tragödie zweiter teil *fg*..heut kam post. es wär nachweislich von besagtem tel-anschluss der service bestellt worden mit dem verweis auf den evn unserer telefongesellschaft (wie DAS geht - also dass da ein anruf erscheint, der nachweislich nicht getätigt wurde - ist mir ein rätsel! das wär dann mal ne erklärbäraufgabe für die cleveren hier..ich geb mir auch mühe mich nicht ganz blond zu stellen). 

weiterhin behaupten sie, bereits in der werbung würde der anrufer darauf hingewiesen, dass es sich um einen abodienst für 30 tage handelt, pro tag max. 60 minuten bei einem minutenpreis von 3 cent und im monat 56 euro. (kann ich nicht sagen, ob das stimmt, weil wir haben nicht angerufen..allein hier werden sicher noch einige, allein um das nachzuprüfen anrufen). 

am schluss noch der verweis man würde nur dann eine rechnung verschicken wenn auch eine ordnungsgemäße bestellung erfolte und man bittet doch um rechtzeitige bezahlung.

natürlich werden die keine kohle kriegen und wie ich im ersten und einzigen schreiben mitteilte wird keine weitere korrespondenz unsererseits erfolgen.

ob der [........] n bisschen aussieht wie der mc guyver? *fg*


----------



## Teleton (28 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



xy67 schrieb:


> das wär dann mal ne erklärbäraufgabe für die cleveren hier.


Sherlock Holmes sagt:


> "Wenn Du das Unmögliche ausgeschlossen hast, dann ist das, was übrig bleibt, die Wahrheit, wie unwahrscheinlich sie auch ist."


Dein Netzbetreiber arbeitet sicherlich nicht mit VB zusammen und zaubert Daten in den EVN.
Das ist aber auch völlig egal.Was soll ein Anruf mit der Frage zu tun haben, ob ein Vertrag zu den behaupteten Bedingungen zustande gekommen ist.


> weiterhin behaupten sie, bereits in der werbung würde der anrufer darauf hingewiesen, dass es sich um einen abodienst für 30 tage handelt, pro tag max. 60 minuten bei einem minutenpreis von 3 cent und im monat 56 euro. (kann ich nicht sagen, ob das stimmt, weil wir haben nicht angerufen..allein hier werden sicher noch einige, allein um das nachzuprüfen anrufen).


Bei den Werbungen die ich gesehen habe war das nicht der Fall. 





> am schluss noch der verweis man würde nur dann eine rechnung verschicken wenn auch eine ordnungsgemäße bestellung erfolte und man bittet doch um rechtzeitige bezahlung.


Hey meine Rechungen müssen auch deshalb bezahlt werden weil ich sie gestellt habe. Wenn die nicht richtig wären würde ich sie ja nicht stellen.


> natürlich werden die keine kohle kriegen und wie ich im ersten und einzigen schreiben mitteilte wird keine weitere korrespondenz unsererseits erfolgen


:thumb:


----------



## Sabine1234 (29 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo MrWichtig, habe gleiches Problem. Diese Nummer wurde ums Verrecken nicht gewählt, steht aber in der Abrechnung. Siehe meine Angaben. Habe bei Kripo mal nachgefragt. Die können echt dein Kennwort beim Anbiegter knacken, frag mich net wie, ist so. Und wenn die das könnenk, bekommen die auch das mit der Nummer hin. Bin leider nicht so ein pfiffiges Kerlchen, dass ich das könnte. Die Kripobeamting hat mir ausdrücklich gesagt: Nicht zahlen. Auf jeden Fall EINSPRUCH gegen alles: Rechnung, Vertrag usw. schriftlich (Einschreiben, evtl. mit Rückschein) und ganz wichtig: mit Anwalt und Polizei drohen. Selbst wenn ein Mahnbescheid kommen sollte (hoffe mal nicht, kann mir nämlich auch noch bevorstehen) nicht Zahlen und gegen diesen auf alle Fälle auch Einspruch einlegen. Das wird denen dann zu viel, und die halten dann das Maul (Zitat Kripo). Gutes Gelingen

Gruß Sabine1234


----------



## xy67 (29 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Teleton schrieb:


> Was soll ein Anruf mit der Frage zu tun haben, ob ein Vertrag zu den behaupteten Bedingungen zustande gekommen ist.:thumb:



so wie ich das verstanden habe, soll durch diesen anruf bei besagter frankfurter festnetznummer ein abo gebucht worden sein. da ja aber niemand angerufen hat, wissen wir nicht was da geredet wird am telefon.



Teleton schrieb:


> Bei den Werbungen die ich gesehen habe war das nicht der Fall. :thumb:




wo sieht man die werbung eigentlich? sorry für so blöde fragen aber ich schau halt kaum tv (und wenn dann eher die öffentlich-rechtlichen) und im www bin ich zwar viel unterwegs, hab aber da noch nie wirklich auf werbung geachtet.


----------



## Teleton (29 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Schon klar. 
Tolle Argumentation.
Sie waren am 01.01.2008 in unserem Ladenlokal. Damit ist der Beweis erbracht, dass sie konkludent wöchentlich 70 Hühnerschenkel bestellt haben.


			
				Sabine1234 schrieb:
			
		

> Die können echt dein Kennwort beim Anbiegter knacken, frag mich net wie, ist so. Und wenn die das könnenk, bekommen die auch das mit der Nummer hin.


Sorry,aber das halte ich für eine Legende.


----------



## wahlhesse (29 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Diese Werbung läuft spätabends / nachts auf diversen TV-Kanälen. Die genauen Bedingungen sind "selbstverständlich" im Werbespot angezeigt. 

In einer Schriftgrösse, welche selbst bei hochauflösenden Fernseher mit 2 Quadratmeter Diagonale nur mit der Lupe schemenhaft zu erkennen wäre. Und selbstredend wird der Kram nur sekundenweise eingeblendet.

Die Telefonnummer und 3 Cent sind natürlich riesengross abgebildet. Die Spots  selbst sind meist nur 10 Sekunden lang.

Unter diesen Bedingungen wird es dem Anbieter sehr schwer fallen, vor Gericht einen gültigen Vertragsabschluss durchzusetzen.

Davon abgesehen, das Telefon ruft niemals selbst bei diesen Nummern an, das sind immer Menschen. Ob es der Anschlussinhaber oder jemand anders ist, ist eine andere Geschichte.  Die Uhrzeit des Anrufs bedeutet in der Regel, dass kurz vorher so eine Werbung lief.

Somit ist dieses nur eine andere Spielart der sogenannten Nutzlosbranche.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## xy67 (29 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

sehr geehrter herr von und zu teleton würden se doch mal bitte sachlich bleiben und mir meine fragen beantworten. für mich ist das alles neuland! und ich kenn weder diese werbung noch weiß ich, was bei nem anruf bei der firma läuft. ihr scheint euch da ja besser auszukennen. also seid doch mal gentleman


----------



## xy67 (29 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

ups sorry hab den beitrag vom wahlhessen nicht gesehn..*asche auf mein haupt*


----------



## xy67 (29 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Die Uhrzeit des Anrufs bedeutet in der Regel, dass kurz vorher so eine Werbung lief.



erstmal danke für die auskunft insgesamt. der anruf soll nachmittags gegen vier gewesen sein. das wär dann sicher die ausnahme von der regel:roll:


----------



## wahlhesse (29 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Lieber xy,

Teletons Beitrag war derart trocken und sachlich, wie man es nicht besser hätte ausdrücken können :auslach: .

Lies ihn Dir noch ein paarmal durch und wenn der Groschen fällt, bekommst Du erst ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht und dann vergeht die Angst oder ähnliches vor dem Anbieter im Nu :scherzkeks:

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## webwatcher (29 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



xy67 schrieb:


> sehr geehrter herr von und zu teleton würden se doch mal bitte sachlich bleiben und mir meine fragen beantworten. für mich ist das alles neuland! und ich kenn weder diese werbung noch weiß ich, was bei nem anruf bei der firma läuft. ihr scheint euch da ja besser auszukennen. also seid doch mal gentleman




lesen,* lang* nachdenken und  dann erst posten, 

vermeidet viele Mißverständnisse


----------



## wahlhesse (29 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hm, nachmittags um 4 ... da läuft solche Werbung normal nicht. Aber immerhin gibt es einen Anhaltspunkt wer zu dem Zeitpunkt Zugriff auf das Telefon hatte. "Ich war es nicht!" ist als Entschuldigung nicht ausreichend :scherzkeks: .

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## blowfish (29 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Sabine1234 schrieb:


> Die können echt dein Kennwort beim Anbiegter knacken, frag mich net wie, ist so. Und wenn die das könnenk, bekommen die auch das mit der Nummer hin



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Wenn du dort keinen Vertrag hast, wieso gibt es dann ein Passwort? Oder meinst du die Telko selbst. Hast du dort ein Passwort?


> und ganz wichtig: mit Anwalt und Polizei drohen


Die Aussage, die Kripo hat geraten mit dem Anwalt oder Polizei zu drohen, ist so auch nicht haltbar. Da kenne ich die Kollegen viel zu gut. 
Mit etwas "drohen", dass ich aber nicht bereit bin einzusetzen ist nicht ihre Art.


----------



## xy67 (29 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

ich grins hier die ganze zeit und angst hab ich doch nicht vorm anbieter sondern nur vor euch *duck*


----------



## Niclas (29 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



xy67 schrieb:


> und angst hab ich doch nicht vorm anbieter sondern nur vor euch *duck*


Du mußt ja auch nicht für das gerade  stehen, was hier gepostet wird. 
Ich verkneif mir das zu sagen, was du bist ...


----------



## xy67 (29 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Hm, nachmittags um 4 ... da läuft solche Werbung normal nicht. Aber immerhin gibt es einen Anhaltspunkt wer zu dem Zeitpunkt Zugriff auf das Telefon hatte. "Ich war es nicht!" ist als Entschuldigung nicht ausreichend :scherzkeks: .
> 
> LG
> wahlhesse




ich hab ja auch lang gegrübelt aber wenn ich mich nicht irre, gab es hier ja auch schon andere kandidaten, die nen anruf an besagte nummer auf dem evn haben ohne dort angerufen zu haben. hätte ich hier nicht eben dieses "phänomen" gefunden, hätte ich meinem sohn sicher nicht geglaubt ..so aber bin ich mir zumindest nicht ganz sicher ob er nicht doch die wahrheit sagt.



Niclas schrieb:


> Du mußt ja auch nicht für das gerade  stehen, was hier gepostet wird.
> Ich verkneif mir das zu sagen, was du bist ...




das allerdings find ich unfair. ich muss für jeden meiner beiträge zumindest vor mir selbst geradestehn! und ich hoffe, hier antworten zu finden - das wird einem ja auch nicht immer leicht gemacht.


----------



## jupp11 (29 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



xy67 schrieb:


> das allerdings find ich unfair. ich muss für jeden meiner beiträge zumindest vor mir selbst geradestehn!


Du  kriegts höchstens mal einen   Verweis von einem  Mod. Wovon hier die 
Rede ist sind  juristische Konsequenzen.  Da stehst  du nicht für gerade oder 
hast du  den Betreibern  deine ladungsfähige Adresse  überlassen, wo sie 
eventuelle  Abmahnkosten von Abmahnanwälten  hinschicken können?


----------



## xy67 (29 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

gute frage..ich glaub ich musste nur meine email adresse angeben bei der anmeldung..persönlich hätte ich kein problem damit für MEINE beiträge geradezustehn


----------



## xy67 (29 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

ist das nun schon zu sehr OT? dann sorry


----------



## Sabine1234 (30 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

An Blowfish: Weißt du was, frag doch einfach bei der Kripo selbst nach. Klingt allerdings so als wenn du da arbeitest, oder warum "Kollegen"? Meinst du, ich erzähle so ne Scheiße, wenn es nicht stimmen würde(besser gesagt: wenn man MIR das nicht so gesagt hätte!!!) Übrigens, ich finde es ein ernstes Thema. Warum muss ich mich jetzt mit den AG's von VB rumschlagen wenn ich bzw. meine Tochter nichts gemacht habe. Selbst wenn sie die Nummer angerufen hätte, nur um zu hören, was da gelabert wird (wir sind alle von Natur aus ein bissi neugierig) also selbst wenn, sie hat nie und nimmer dort ein Telefonchat-Pauschale für 30 Tage bestellt.Dann allerdings hätten sie doch die Adresse gehabt. Warum der Anruf, VB bräuchte meine Adresse, um in Formular zu schicken, dass ich nichts bezahlen muss, meine Tochter wäre minderjährig. Kopie von ihrem Perso mitschicken. Und mit meinem Kennwort bei CAllYA. Das wurde verdammt noch mal geändert. Von wem auch immer, von mir nicht. Deshalb habe ich direkt in der Abteilung Betrug/Internetbetrug bei der Kripo angerufen und bekomme dauernd gesagt: Ist uns bekannt, haben wir täglich damit zu tun. Warum sollte die Kripobeamting mir was vom Pferd erzählen. Und noch was: Ich drohe, und wenn die damit nicht aufhören, gehe ich zum Anwalt und zeige die auch an. Also ich springe mit vollem Beutel.


----------



## Sabine1234 (30 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

und noch was: wie kann ich vorbeugen, wenn ich nicht weiß oder besser: nicht damit rechne, dass mir etwas unterstelle wird, was ich einfach nicht gemacht habe. Aber ich hoffe mal dass das zu meinen Gunsten ausgeht, denn die müssen mir erst mal beweisen, dass meine Tochter eine Bestellung für diesen scheiß Chat getätigt hat und nicht einfach nur mal angerufen hat(betone immer wieder: hat sie ja nicht, aber egal). Schriftlich haben die auch nichts. Und vor allem haben auch die sich an die gesetzlichen AGBs zu halten, denn soweit ich weiß (was aber nicht stimmen muss), kann jeder seine AGBs so aufsetzen wie er will, aber es gibt immer noch die gesetzlichen, die dann greifen. Aber dies, lieber Blowfish, werde ich dann in ca 2 Wochen direkt bei einem mir gekannten Anwalt nachfragen, dann weiß ich es 100%ig, denn leider ist dieser im Urlaub, LEIDER. Und noch was, wenn man kein Mitglied beim Verbraucherschutz ist, legt man mal schlappe 1,99 € für die Hotline hin, auch nicht die feine Art, oder.

ach so, natürlich für die Minute. Sollte auch noch erwähnt werden.


----------



## jupp11 (30 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Sabine1234 schrieb:


> Und noch was, wenn man kein Mitglied beim Verbraucherschutz ist, legt man mal schlappe 1,99 € für die Hotline hin, auch nicht die feine Art, oder.


Und  wovon glaubst du werden die Mitarbeiter bezahlt?


----------



## Sabine1234 (30 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

von mir jedenfalls nicht. Es geht auch günstiger, oder? Weiß ja nicht, wie lange es dauert, bis ich durch ein Menü gereicht werde. Will es auch nicht austesten. Gibt es eine Ansage? Hat man gleich jemanden dran? Preis hat mich zumindest abgeschreckt, dort anzurufen.


----------



## jupp11 (30 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Niemand zwingt dich dazu dort anzurufen. Frag mal deinen Anwalt, was er 
bei einem Mandanten dafür nimmt. Glaube kaum, dass er das für lau macht.


----------



## Sabine1234 (30 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

OK, du hast recht. Vielleicht ist man mitlerweile schon so eingeschüchtert von Hotlines, dass es einem teuer erscheint, dort anzurufen. Wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht, wie lange es dauert, um eine Auskunft zu erhalten. Ich war auf 180 wegen dem ganz Sch..., rufe noch bei Callya an, Kennwort geändert, und dann soll ich beim Verbraucherschutz anrufen, der dann auch noch 1,99/Min. will. Nehme meine Kritik erst mal zurück. Du bist natürlich in Neutraler Position, kannst das Ganze ein bisschen ofjektiver sehen. Also, ENTSCHULDIGUNG!! Auch die Mitarbeiter vom Verbraucherschutz sollen für ihre Arbeit bezahlt werden. Einsicht angenommen?


----------



## jupp11 (30 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Sabine1234 schrieb:


> Einsicht angenommen?


oki,

 Eine Beratung wird  im Durchschnitt etwa  5-10  Minuten dauern, was natürlich von der 
Bereitschaft  die Beratung  anzunehmen abhängt.


----------



## Sabine1234 (30 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Danke für die Info. Hoffe aber trotzdem, dass ich weder Anwalt noch Verbraucherschutz diesbezüglich in Anspruch nehmen muss. Kostet eh schon Nerven genug.


----------



## xy67 (30 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Sabine1234 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Hoffe aber trotzdem, dass ich weder Anwalt noch Verbraucherschutz diesbezüglich in Anspruch nehmen muss. Kostet eh schon Nerven genug.




die verbraucherzentralen allerdings freuen sich auch kostenlos über infos


----------



## Lucyturnschuh (31 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo... wieder mal ich
es gibt eine neue Variante im Vision-Bill-Spiel!
Kurz zur Erinnerung... bzw. für die Neulinge:  
1. Anruf meines (mdj.) Sohnes von einem pre-paid-Handy aus bei VB
2. Erschleichen der Adresse über Anruf auf diesem Handy
3. Rechnung nach 4 Wochen
4. Mahnung
5. Mahnung vom RA
6. Mahnung von RA mit Drohungen
.... wie schon geschrieben, habe ich auf keines der Schreiben reagiert...

UND JETZT - einen Monat nach Ablauf der letzten Frist - wirds richtig komisch:

Plötzlich bekomme ICH (also nicht mehr mein Sohn) eine neue Rechnung von VB. Dieses Mal soll von meiner Festnetznummer aus an einem Donnerstag Morgen um 5:42!!!!! Uhr bei VB angerufen worden sein!
Für wie blöd halten die uns eigentlich?
Offensichtlich haben sie über Namen und Adresse meine Festnetznummer herausbekommen. Leider habe ich keinen EVN, aber ich werde versuchen, über die Rechnungsstelle von Telecom Auskunft zu erhalten. Sollte dieser Anruf im EVN auftauchen, glaube ich ab SOFORT jedem, der behauptet, er habe da nicht angerufen!
Ich denke darüber nach, VB anzumailen und nach dem Anrufprotokoll zu fragen:-D

Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## xy67 (31 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

und du meinst das bringt was genauso wie die nen anruf auf ihrem evn herbeizaubern kriegen die auch das hin)


----------



## xy67 (31 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

übrigens war auf dem evn meines sohnes (vom handybetreiber) die nummer drauf


----------



## wahlhesse (31 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo,

klar, die Nummern werden von irgendjemand gewählt. Zugegeben wirds natürlich nie, da es ja ein Tabuthema ist . Ich muss meine Aussage, dass diese Nummern nur nachts im TV beworben werden insoweit revidieren, dass diese Nummern auch in der Tagespresse grosser "bildender" Verlage und Schmuddelzeitschriften verbreitet werden. Dort natürlich auch mit verklausulierten Kosten.

Diese Form des Vertragsabschlusses ist gerichtlich noch nicht abschliessend geklärt worden. Das heisst aber gar nix. Alleine an der Tatsache, dass Minderjährige das Angebot ohne jegliche Kontrolle in Anspruch nehmen können, ist "interessant" . Ich wüsste als Vater jedoch, wie man auf so etwas reagiert.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Alleine an der Tatsache, dass Minderjährige das Angebot ohne jegliche Kontrolle in Anspruch nehmen können, ist "interessant"


Vom Ministerium für Verbraucherschutz gab es in dieser Frage einen "Persilschein", der jedoch ebenfalls noch nicht juristisch beurteilt ist...
Bei Gelegenheit stelle ich das Schreiben des BMELV mal hier ein. Was die "Form des Vertragsabschlusses" angeht - da gab es doch bereits entsprechende "Urteile", die aber schon etwas älter sind (OLG Hamburg 1999 oder so)

Meine Fragen dazu bleiben bestehen: Warum schafft der deutsche Verbraucherschutz nicht das, was dem dänischen Verbraucherschutz gelungen ist? Nämlich dieser Art der Abrechnung komplett die Grundlage zu entziehen. Wie das geht, haben die Dänen doch gezeigt - und eine vom Ministerium selbst veröffentlichte Studie schrieb dazu 
*
Ein Urteil, das auch in Deutschland dringend notwendig erscheint * 

siehe dazu
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plau...-faenge-von-abzockern-geraten.html#post205477


----------



## wahlhesse (31 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hört sich vielleicht niederschmetternd an, aber das Ministerium für Verbraucherschutz kommt in meinen Überlegungen nicht vor. Von dort Hilfe oder wenigstens eine Reaktion zu erwarten ist utopisch. Wirtschaft geht vor.:wall:

Aber das ändert halt nichts an der rechtlichen Haltbarkeit dieser und ähnlicher Angebote. Aber die Anbieter um die es hier im Forum geht, scheuen meist den Gang vors Gericht. Diese Tatsache sollte Betroffenen Mut geben, nicht alles hinzunehmen, als wenn es Fakt wäre. 

Anders als bei 0900er und 11xxx Nummern ist nicht der Anschlussinhaber der Vertragspartner sondern der Anrufer. Und wenn der Anbieter halt nicht zweifelsfrei den Anrufer identifizieren kann, welches ihm schwerfallen wird, stehen Forderungen auf sehr wackligen Füssen. Vertragspartner durch späteren Rückruf zu ermitteln halte ich nicht wirklich gerichtsfest .

Dieses sollte die Betroffenen schon mal etwas beruhigen.

Das Spiel wird so lange weitergehen, bis entweder ein Anbieter vor Gericht geht bis zum bitteren Ende oder ein Betroffener negative Feststellungsklage einreicht. Mein Vertrauen in die Justiz ist in der Hinsicht gut, schon nach dem Jamba-Urteil.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Das Spiel wird so lange weitergehen, bis entweder ein Anbieter vor Gericht geht bis zum bitteren Ende oder ein Betroffener negative Feststellungsklage einreicht.


In Österreich gab es bereits vor vielen Jahren einen spannenden Fall, in den die frühere Firma des VB-GF verwickelt war


			
				Vz HH schrieb:
			
		

> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Die Mutter eines minderjährigen Jungen, der per Wiener Ortswahlnummer bei IBC angerufen hatte, protestierte gegen die Forderung über 3.500 Schilling, weil - so Ihre (richtige) Begründung, sie nicht telefoniert habe und dem minderjährigen Sohn diese Gespräche von ihr nicht gestattet waren.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Dass es zu einen Verfahren kam (weil - wie oben ausgeführt, IBC nach bisherigen Erkenntnissen nicht vor Gericht zieht) lag an einem prozessualen Trick: Die Mutter hatte die Forderung zunächst unter Vorbehalt beglichen, dann ihren Anspruch auf Rückzahlung an den VKI (Verein für Konsumenteninformation, http://www.konsument.at) abgetreten, der dann seinerseits aktiv auf Rückzahlung klagte. So kam es endlich einmal zu einer gerichtlichen Entscheidung, die IBC tunlichst zu vermeiden versucht!


[/FONT]

In Dänemark kippten die Verbraucherschützer ebenfalls dieses Abrechnungsverfahren mit einem Musterprozess.
Was ist am deutschen Rechtssystem anders als in Dänemark?
http://www.forbrug.dk/english/dco/dcopressreleases/news/nordicmedia/?type=98&no_cache=1


> The Maritime and Commercial Court of Copenhagen has put an end to the billing methods used by providers of phone sex services.
> The Court upheld the claim presented by the Danish Consumer Ombudsman [DCO] that the phone sex service provider Nordic Media *is not allowed to bill consumers on the basis of caller ID information as there is no guarantee that the adult person who is billed for using the services actually did so*.


Damit war die "dänische Methode" in Dänemark Geschichte.


----------



## xy67 (1 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hat eigentlich schon mal jemand in beisein eines kripobeamten eine der nummern gewählt? im letzten schreiben von VB meinten sie, allein beim ersten anruf schon würde man über die kosten aufgeklärt.


----------



## Reducal (1 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



xy67 schrieb:


> hat eigentlich schon mal jemand in beisein eines kripobeamten eine der nummern gewählt?


Was soll das bringen, außer dass noch ein weiterer Rechnungslauf ausgelöst wird?


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



xy67 schrieb:


> Im letzten schreiben von VB meinten sie, allein beim ersten Anruf schon würde man über die kosten aufgeklärt.


Diese Aussage von Vision Bill ist korrekt. Aber die Aufklärung über die Kosten ist _ungenügend_. Dies ist jedoch _eine zivilrechtliche Angelegenheit_ Insofern ist Reducals Aussage zuzustimmen.


> [stöhngeräusch]Hey Süßer! [stöhn] Toll, dass Du Dich meldest. Gleich gehen wir zu den heißen Sexschlampen. Das ist doch, was Du willst, oder? [stöhn] Dieser Service kostet nur 3 cent pro Minute *und gilt* für eine Stunde täglich für die nächsten dreißig Tage


Ich interpretiere das so: Man zahlt 3 cent die Minute und kann den Service eine Stunde täglich nutzen in den nächsten 30 Tagen für eben 3 cents die Minute. Der GF meint aber, dass damit ausreichend klar wird, dass man 3 cents mal 60 Minuten mal 30 Tage zahlt, was aus unerfindlichen Gründen 56 Euro ergibt (und nicht 0,03 mal 60 mal 30, was ja 54 Euro wären)

Diese offensichtliche Irreführung wird von der Firma ja auch nicht bestritten, es wird ja (wie hier mehrfach im Thread dargestellt) sogar damit geworben. Spätestens dann würde ich als Laie von (gewerbsmäßiger) betrügerischer Absicht sprechen.


----------



## xy67 (1 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Reducal schrieb:


> Was soll das bringen, außer dass noch ein weiterer Rechnungslauf ausgelöst wird?




mir zb. klarheit, was da überhaupt geredet wird über die kosten etc aber ich trau mich nicht aus eben diesem grunde (rechnung)


----------



## Sabine1234 (1 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, ob die auch an die Nummer, ob Handy oder Festnetz, kommen, wenn man die Nummer unterdrückt hat. Dürfte doch eigentlich nicht gehen, oder? Aber da die ja so ziemlich alles wohl machen können (ob legal oder illegal!!!), glaube ich fast, dass die selbst dahinter kommen.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (1 September 2008)

*Unterdrückte Rufnummer*

Hallo Sabine,

das ist schon ausprobiert worden, bei unterdrückter Rufnummer kommt man in ein anderes Menü und muß seine Telefonnummer eingeben. Es ist aber schon etwas her, daher kann es heute anders sein. Es gibt einige Tricks um unterdrückte Rufnummern sichtbar zu machen, aber ich habe nicht den Eindruck, daß sie es machen. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Sabine1234 (1 September 2008)

*AW: Unterdrückte Rufnummer*

Danke für den Hinweis, aber ich glaube, die sind fähig so einiges zu machen. Zumindest fallen die bei mir unter die Kategorie "[ edit] ", denn sie haben unter einem falschen Vorwand meine Adresse erschlichen und mich diesbezüglich belogen. Hoffe, dass ich von denen nichts mehr höre, sonst platz mir die Hutschnur.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



xy67 schrieb:


> mir zb. klarheit, was da überhaupt geredet wird über die kosten etc


Den entscheidenden Satz habe ich doch oben bereits - aus dem Gedächtnis zitiert - gepostet. Soll ich Dir die komplette Ansage schicken? Mein Gedächtnis ist gut


----------



## xy67 (1 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Den entscheidenden Satz habe ich doch oben bereits - aus dem Gedächtnis zitiert - gepostet. Soll ich Dir die komplette Ansage schicken? Mein Gedächtnis ist gut




 nuglor her damit aber gibs zu das ist nicht dein gutes gedächtnis  du redest öfter mit den damen *fg*


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



xy67 schrieb:


> du redest öfter mit den Damen


Hmm, ich müsste da echt mal wieder anrufen. Hat mir mal jemand eine Nummer parat?


Also. Ich habe da angerufen mit unterdrückter Rufnummer, das war aber schon letztes Jahr. Da hieß es:





> um diesen Dienst nutzen zu können, muss ihre Rufnummer übertragen werden. [Taste gedrückt] Sie müssen die Freigabe ihrer Rufnummer bestätigen, um an unserem Dienst teilzunehmen. *Bitte jetzt mit der Taste 1 und anschließend mit der Taste 9 die Freigabe der Rufnummer bestätigen* (_keine Ahnung, wie man mit 19 die Rufnummernunterdrückung ausschaltet_)[1 und 9 gedrückt, Ansage ging wieder von vorne los]. Wenn sie keine Taste drücken oder eine falsche Tastenkombination, dann können sie unseren Service leider nicht nutzen. [19] [stöhn] [stöhngeräusch]Hey Süßer! [stöhn] Toll, dass Du Dich meldest. Gleich gehen wir zu den heißen Sexschlampen. Das ist doch, was Du willst, oder? [stöhn] Dieser Service kostet nur 3 cent pro Minute und gilt für eine Stunde täglich für die nächsten dreißig Tage. Du musst mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein, damit wir es Dir hier besorgen können. Unsere Nutzungsbedingungen sagen wir Dir, wenn Du die 1 drückst. Mit der 9 kommst du dann wieder in dieses Menü zurück. [1 gedrückt] [pieeps] So, alles klar? Dann aber ran an die geilen Pussies. [nüchterne Stimme] 'Sie hören nun die allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen, zu denen wir unseren Service anbieten. AGB der Vision Communication GmbH ....


Ich habe mir das dann mehrmals 10 Minuten lang angehört, weil ich solche Stimmen einfach erotisch finde. Kosten sind dabei nicht angefallen.
Wenn Du lieber liest: visioncom.tv/agb.html
Leider hat mich mein Gedächtnis an dieser Stelle verlassen, sodass ich die wörtliche Entsprechung zwischen dem Text und der Ansage nicht bestätigen kann.

Also: Wer da anruft und eine Rechnung erhält, hat *definitiv mehr als 40 Sekunden diese Ansage gehört*. Das kann ich bestätigen. Es ist ein bisschen knapp, aber die Ansage dauert bis dahin etwa 35 Sekunden. Der GF hat dem Forum ggü. erklärt, dass es auch nach den 40 Sekunden noch kulante Lösungen gibt, wenn man höflich mit ihm kommuniziert, was sowieso im Leben so gemacht werden sollte.
Wer da also anruft, weiß zum Zeitpunkt X>40sek sehr genau, um welchen Dienst es sich handelt. Erwachsene Menschen müssten sich dann Gedanken machen, was das kosten soll. 
[ir]Ob ein Richter im Zweifelsfall sagen würde "ihnen musste klar sein, dass das 56 Euro im Monat kostet, weil es 3ct/60min/30Tage sind, also 54 Euro plus 2 Euro Weißer-Flitzer-Tank-Zuschlag für den Herrn D*, der sich immer so nett um die Düsseldorfer Polizei  kümmert" - hmm, das käme auf einen Versuch an... (Stichwort: negative Feststellungsklage)[/ir]
Ich wette ein 1:44-Modell des weißen Flitzers dagegen!


----------



## xy67 (2 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

wow danke erstmal für die ausführliche erklärung und nu muss ich googeln, was dat fürn flitzer is *fg* ein trabbi wirds doch nicht sein *hüstel*


----------



## xy67 (2 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

ich find kein bild


----------



## xy67 (2 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

aber dafür nen ex-taro in einem anderen forum zum gleichen thema


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



xy67 schrieb:


> ich find kein bild


Macht nichts, ich schenk Dir eins. Sagst Du mir dann, was für'n Auto das ist?


----------



## xy67 (3 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

ich bin ehrgeizig ja und ich werds rausfinden - ich brauch nur etwas zeit. junx wüssten das sicher sofort*lach* OT ende


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

gelöscht


----------



## webwatcher (3 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

OT Warnung ! zurück zum Thema sonst :bang:


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ok, webwatcher, aber das war jetzt zu lustig, um es der Nachwelt vorzuenthalten... 
Das Modell in 1:43 (nicht 1:44!) ist wohl gar nicht so leicht zu finden in weiß. Aber mein Angebot an den (möglichen) Gewinner einer negativen Feststellungsklage steht. Ehrenwort. 

_I bin scho me'r schdill_

Nein, ich muß noch eine Beobachtung loswerden...
Stellt Dir vor, Du heisst R*D* und lässt einen Oldtimer zu. Welche Autonummer würdest Du wählen? RD? 
Warum ist dann aber auf der Autonummer CB? 
Siehste, genau deshalb interessierte ich mich für dieses Auto und war so traurig, dass ich auf dem kleinen Bild die Nummer nicht eindeutig sehen konnte...
Könnte da "CB" stehen, weil RD das Forum C(omputer)b(etrug) so sehr mag? Oder ist es etwa gar nicht auf RD zugelassen, sondern auf eine(n) CB? Man darf ja wohl mal spekulieren. Offtopic ja, aber nicht völlig uninteressant. 
Chaostheorie ist schwere Kost, aber nicht immer ganz vergebens.


----------



## xy67 (3 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

soho: heute kam ein brief ..sie haben sicherlich versehentlich versäumt und trallala..rechnungsbetrag plus mahngebühr in höhe von 8,25 euro fallen nun an und der hinweis darauf, dass wir nunmehr letztmalig die möglichkeit haben die rechnung innerhalb von 14 tagen auszugleichen ansonsten wollen sie das an ein inkassounternehmen weitergeben. (als ob ich was versehentlich versäumen würde haben die meine post nicht gelesen?) im übrigen ist das so ne sache mit dem lesen..der name meines sohnes wird ja permanent falsch geschrieben (auf unserem schreiben war er richtig).



webwatcher schrieb:


> OT Warnung ! zurück zum Thema sonst :bang:



:roll: nicht  mit gewalt drohen:d ich bin sensibel


----------



## Sabine1234 (3 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Auch ich habe mal wieder was Neues. Heute kam ein Brief, versuche mich äußerst knapp zu halten . Also kurz gesagt, dass mein Tochter nachweislich dort von ihrer Handynummer aus (Nummer angegeben) besagten Service bestellt hat, € 64,80. Der Anrufer würde bereits in der Werbung darauf hingewiesen, wie viel das kostet. Jedem Anrufer würden OHNE BERECHNUNG!!! beim ersten Anruf die Bedingungen mitgeteilt, die AGBs könne man sich auch anhören sowie Preisinformationen, und das "selbstverständlich" wird nicht berechnet. Sie bitten mich um Nachweis, dass meine Tochter noch minderjährig ist, wie von mir behauptet. Dies, Zitat:Wir erbitten Sie um Nachweis in Form einer Kopie des Anmeldeformulars des Minderjährigen beim zuständigen Einwohnermeldeamt. Die Kopie muss folgendes enthalten: Name, Alter, Anschrift. Zum Nachweis würde aber auch der Kinder- bzw. Personalausweis genügen, sofern alle Daten deutlich lesbar sind, Vor- u. Rückseite. Im Zweifelsfall der Lesbarkeit oder Echheit der Kopie behalten sie sich das  Recht vor, eine amtlich beglaubigte Kopie zu verlangen.

Nun kommt der absolute Hammer, ich zitiere: DA WIR UNS VOR MISSBRAUCH SCHÜTZEN MÜSSEN; BITTEN WIR UM VERSTÄNDNIS FÜR DIESE MAßNAHME. Sie bitte um Ausgleich ihrer Verwaltungsgebühren in Höhe von € 27,00. Gem. § 832 BGB sind die Eltern v. Minderjärigen zum Schadensersatz verpflichtet.

Der Anrufer würde bereits bei der Begrüssung hingewiesen, dass er mind. 18 sein muss. Verweilt der Anrufer länger um in den Liveservice zu gelangen, werde alle mind. Anrufer dort, -sofern das zu erkennen ist- vor weiterer Teilnahme am Chat ausgeschlossen. DIESE VORGEHENSWEISE WURDE MIT DEN ENTSPRECHENDEN JUGENDSCHUTZGESETZEN ABGEGLICHEN!!!

Anbei; DER VERBINDUNGSNACHWEIS

Nun dürft ihr....

Gruß Sabine (tschuldigung, doch wieder a bissi länger geworden!)


----------



## dvill (3 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Was ist daran neu? Der Vorrat an schwachsinnigen Formschreiben ist bei dieser Art von Geschäften erfahrungsgemäß groß. Das reißt auch nicht ab. Brieffreundschaften führen erfahrungsgemäß zu noch mehr sinnloser Post.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

So ist das halt, wenn man gegen die Regel verstößt: "Keine Kommunikation mit Nutzlosanbietern!".

Man erntet lediglich merkresistente Antwortschreiben, die ein Sammelsurium an unsäglichem Stuss enthalten, sowie weitere Drohungen und Mahnungen.

Obwohl die Idee der Abzocker, eine "Verwaltungsgebühr" bei Widerruf wegen Minderjährigkeit zu fordern, sehr kreativ ist. :scherzkeks:
Aber ob irgendein deutscher Richter diesen Unsinn  durchwinken würde, ist mehr als zweifelhaft.

Immer noch gilt: Antwort zieht Antwort nach sich.
Aber Schweigen ist Gold.


----------



## technofreak (3 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Aber Schweigen ist Gold.


und reden ( = schreiben an Nutzlosanbieter ) ist Blech


----------



## still213 (3 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hallo sabine, ich habe auch genau den gleichen schreiben von der firma bekommen! aber ist schon ca. 2 wochen her! mit der bitte um der kopie des personalausweises und das andere kram halt :-p
ich habe denen auch ein schrieben zukommen lassen, dass mein bruder noch nicht volljährig ist usw. 
aber erst im nachhinein habe ich gelesen, dass es nicht gerade besonders gut ist, denen überhaupt zu schreiben, weil die jetz unsere adresse haben :wall:
naja ich warte nun auf das nächste schreiben von denen^^ 
wir werden sehen was als nächstes kommt ... halte euch dann am laufenden


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Herr D* hat Forenmitgliedern ggü erklärt, er würde *kulant* sein, wenn der Dienst nur kurz genutzt wurde. Natürlich nur, wenn die Kunden höflich blieben.

Dazu habe ich einen Kommentar gefunden:

Rechti.de &bull; Thema anzeigen - Stress mit Solidus/Vision Communication



> "Sehr geehrter Herr ,
> 
> *nachweislich* wurde von dem Telefonanschluss xxx der von uns in
> Rechnung gestellte Service bestellt. [echt? wurde der Dienst bestellt? :stumm:]
> ...


Rechti.de &bull; Thema anzeigen - Stress mit Solidus/Vision Communication

Herr D*, vielleicht gab es da ja ein Missverständnis am Telefon, Sie sind ja kein Muttersprachler, sondern "a Yorkie and a squaddie" - daher noch einmal kurz zum Thema Kulanz


> *Kulanz* bezeichnet allgemein ein Entgegenkommen zwischen Vertragspartnern _nach_ Vertragsabschluss - Rechtsverzicht.


Müsste man folglich alle Leute davor warnen, der Firma ggü. zu argumentieren, man habe den Dienst nur kurz genutzt?

Es kommt dann nämlich offenbar (nach den Erfahrungen des zitierten Posters) nicht zu einem entgegenkommenden Rechts"verzicht" (Voraussetzung hierfür wäre ja ohnehin, dass Rechte seitens der Firma des R*D* vorhanden *wären*, auf die man kulant verzichten *könnte* - aber setzen wir das Mal pro forma voraus), im Gegenteil ist eine "Ersatzforderung" von 50% nicht kulant, sondern - mit Verlaub - recht dreist!

Aber Kulanz hat ja auch noch andere Bedeutungen


> In einem profaneren Sinne bezeichnet Kulanz einfach auch die *Toleranz, die man bereit ist einer anderen Person entgegenzubringen, wenn diese eigentlich die eigenen sittlich-moralischen Zumutungsgrenzen bereits überschritten hat*


Ich werde also kulant sein und den Herrn R*D* nicht als das bezeichnen, was ernach meinen _eigenen sittlich-moralischen Zumutungsgrenzen_ ist. 

Liebe Grüße nach Krefeld.

_One for the Yorkie:_
Menschen deuten oft nach ihrer Weise die Dinge, weit entfernt vom wahren Sinn (Shakespeare)


----------



## jambazz (6 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo , 
ich bin 16 und habe da dummerweise auch angerufen , zwar nach 2 min wieder aufgelegt weils mir zu blöd war , aber spielt ja auch keine Rolle.
Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob jemand schon diesen Mahnbescheid bekommen hat oder nach der Drohung vom Anwalt noch was passiert ist , weil ich eigentlich kein Bock habe das meinen Eltern zu erzählen und zu bezahlen erst recht nicht.Die können mich mal !
Also würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , schönen Abend noch !


----------



## still213 (6 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

also soweit ich es mitbekommen habe, hat noch keiner ein mahnbescheid von der firma bekommen! ihre methode ist es, den leuten einfach angst einzujagen und deshalb droht die firma eben mit gericht und dem anderen zeug!


----------



## Captain Picard (7 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



still213 schrieb:


> ihre methode ist es, den leuten einfach angst einzujagen und deshalb droht die firma eben mit gericht und dem anderen zeug!



so ist es . Außerdem kosten gerichtliche Mahnbescheide den Nutzlosanbieter  bei diesen 
Forderungshöhen 23€ per *Vorkasse*  und  das wäre  den Knaben eh zu teuer


----------



## xy67 (7 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



jambazz schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> ich bin 16 und habe da dummerweise auch angerufen , zwar nach 2 min wieder aufgelegt weils mir zu blöd war , aber spielt ja auch keine Rolle.
> Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob jemand schon diesen Mahnbescheid bekommen hat oder nach der Drohung vom Anwalt noch was passiert ist , weil ich eigentlich kein Bock habe das meinen Eltern zu erzählen und zu bezahlen erst recht nicht.Die können mich mal !
> Also würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , schönen Abend noch !




also wir sind noch nicht beim mahnbescheid ABER:

sei so fair und sags deinen eltern es gibt schlimmeres als bei sowas mal auf die nase zu fallen! mein sohn und ich zoffen auch oft über kleinigkeiten aber wenns drauf ankommt, kann er sich auf mich verlassen - obwohl er 18 ist und damit eigentlich selber grade stehen muss für seine sachen.


----------



## LisaLeineweber (10 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Liebe Forumler, 
nachdem ich hier aufmerksam gelesen habe, kann ich dem Kommenden relativ gelassen entgegensehen. Unser Fall ist wie alle zuvor geschilderten, der Proband glaubte, einen sms-chat anzuwählen, der so auf dem (gebraucht erstandenen ) handy gespeichert war, hörte kurz rein und legte auf.
Das einzig Andere ist, dass die Laufzeit des angeblichen Vertrags März/April 2008 gewesen sein soll, die Rechnung aber erst gestern bei uns einging. Möglicherweise hat die Identifizierung so lange gedauert, was für eine schier unendliche Ausdauer dieser Firma spräche, wobei uns aber nicht bewusst ist, einen diesbezüglichen Anruf erhalten zu haben und wir noch rätseln, auf welchem Weg der Anschlussinhaber ermittelt wurde.
Als angewählte Rufnummer enthält die Rechnung übrigens eine Düsseldorfer Festnetznummer, die ich gern bekannt gebe, wenn es noch gilt, Listen darüber zu führen.

Somit komme ich zum Grund meiner Anmeldung: es ist mir ein Bedürfnis, mich zu bedanken für die Aufklärung und geduldige Beantwortung aller postings. Wenn ich etwas für die "Kaffeekasse" geben kann lasst es mich wissen. 
merci vielmals
die Lisa


----------



## xy67 (10 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

kaffeekasse ist gut *lach* ich nehm dann auch noch n stück kuchen


----------



## LisaLeineweber (11 September 2008)

*gesagt getan*



xy67 schrieb:


> kaffeekasse ist gut *lach* ich nehm dann auch noch n stück kuchen



Scherzkekse brauchen doch keinen Kuchen


----------



## webwatcher (11 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



LisaLeineweber schrieb:


> Somit komme ich zum Grund meiner Anmeldung: es ist mir ein Bedürfnis, mich zu bedanken für die Aufklärung und geduldige Beantwortung aller postings. Wenn ich etwas für die "Kaffeekasse" geben kann lasst es mich wissen.
> merci vielmals
> die Lisa


Es freut uns, dass wir helfen  können. Das ist uns die größte Belohnung.


----------



## still213 (11 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

 krasse sache ....


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

For the Yorkies among us:

*In Denmark the courts say that Caller-ID-based billing must not be used anymore and this kind of billing must not be used for pseudo-legitimating invoices, maybe German law should adopt this practice.*

Ich wollte damit die Betroffenen mal wieder daran erinnern, dass sie mal versuchen sollten, das komplette Abrechnungsmodell dort hin zu bringen, wo es hingehört: Auf die Müllkippe!


> Germany , together with neighbouring Austria and Switzerland , is Europe 's largest and most lucrative adult market.  However, credit card penetration in Germany remains lower that other developed markets, *and 0900 premium phone billing has become difficult with an increasing number of households and companies barring access to such numbers*. Our unique billing solution gives you a lucrative alternative.


Warum man diese Lücke mit den Ortsnummern nicht stopft, ist mir völlig unverständlich. Ist es eigentlich immer noch so, dass die BNetzA sagt "uns geht das nichts an" und in diesem Bereich immer noch ein Maß an Regulierung anzutreffen ist, das noch unter dem Wattestäbchenniveau liegt? Warum ignoriert das Verbraucherministerium die Ergebnisse der eigenen Studie?

Noch einmal: Betroffene müssen ihren Arsch hochkriegen und das Problem an der Wurzel packen. Wer jammert, weil eine gewünschte Dienstleistung ein wenig teurer wurde als gedacht, hat mein Mitleid ebenso wenig verdient wie mein Engagement in dieser Sache. Darum geht's nicht.


----------



## Tobias31966 (15 September 2008)

*Vision Bill*

Hallo Mitbetroffene und solche, die es nie werden wollen!

Auch ich bin auf diese [ edit]  hereingefallen, und zwar unter 01805-604704 und ich bin schon der Meinung, daß diese Nummern hier gepostet werden sollen, denn nur so habe ich erst dieses Forum gefunden.

Richtig ist, daß ich ein Sextelefonat führen wollte, richtig ist auch, daß ich ein besonders günstiges gefunden zu haben glaubte. Richtig ist aber trotzdem auch, daß im Werbespot die Abofalle nur sehr schwach bzw. gar nicht und erst recht nicht auf den ersten Blick erkennbar war. (Dank TimeShift-Funktion konnte ich den Spot sichern!). Zwischenzteitlich ist der Spot zu dieser Nummer veränder worden, die Schrift ist nun größer. Dafür habe ich genau danach einen anderen Spot mit Festnetznummer gesehen, der wieder eine nicht zu entziffernde Abofalle hatte. Ein Schelm usw....

Ich habe die Rechnung erhalten, ungünstigerweise kann man sich meine Adresse ergooglen, und sofort Widerspruch eingelegt und dem Abo widersprochen. Die MAhnung durch eine Anwaltskanzlei ging letzte Woche ein. Ich warte still auf Weiteres...

Auf einen anderen Aspekt wurde hier noch gar nicht eingegangen: Die Tatsache, daß man offensichtlich doppelt bezahlt! Die 0180-Nummer wird nämlich auch abgerechnet. Insofern entstehen aus meiner Sicht zwei Verträge, der mit der 0180, dem man nicht widersprechen kann und muß, und der hier nunmehr ausführlich besprochene VB-Vertrag.

Auch ich bin übrigens der Meinung, daß eine Nummer, die auf dem EVN des Netzbetreibers ausgewiesen ist, auch tatsächlich von diesem Gerät angewählt wurde. Wenn nicht, so sollte man dies beim Anbieter sofort prüfen lassen und gegebenenfalls Strafanzeige stellen. Denn sollte die Nummer tatsächlich gehackt worden sein, kann diese Masche u.U. noch mehr Schaden anrichten...

Mal sehen wies weitergeht...

Liebe Grüße an alle:-p


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Tobias31966 schrieb:


> und zwar unter 01805-604704 und ich bin schon der Meinung, daß diese Nummern hier gepostet werden sollen, denn nur so habe ich erst dieses Forum gefunden.


...und 01805604704 und 0180 560704 auch 


> ...daß im Werbespot die Abofalle nur sehr schwach bzw. gar nicht und erst recht nicht auf den ersten Blick erkennbar war. (Dank TimeShift-Funktion konnte ich den Spot sichern!)...


 Kannst Du mir einen screenshot davon zukommen lassen? Wann lief der Spot? Auf welchem Sender? Welcher Anbieter wurde genannt? (welches Kürzel evtl?)


> Dafür habe ich genau danach einen anderen Spot mit Festnetznummer gesehen, der wieder eine nicht zu entziffernde Abofalle hatte. Ein Schelm usw....


Was Du dokumentieren kannst, schick es mir!


> Auch ich bin übrigens der Meinung, daß eine Nummer, die auf dem EVN des Netzbetreibers ausgewiesen ist, auch tatsächlich von diesem Gerät angewählt wurde.


 Egal, wer da wählt: Der Anschlußinhaber haftet wohl nach allgemeiner Rechtsprechung für die Anwahl der Nummer. Aber: Wer hat den (darüber hinaus gehenden) Vertrag geschlossen? Die Katze? Der Hausmeister? Und: zu welchen Konditionen?

PS: Wie lange hast Du dort telefoniert und was glaubtest Du, zu welchen Konditionen?


----------



## nik2308 (15 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hallo zusammen,

schaut mal in den RTL Videotext auf Seite 790. Ich bin der Meinung, dass hier nicht genau auf ein Abo hingewiesen wird. der Schriftzug unten:
 "NEU : Angebot der Vision Com - TOP Pauschal 60Min'/Tag, 30 Tage EUR56" kann nicht zu 100% mit der Werbung darüber in Verbindung gebracht werden.

Unglaublich dreist diese Masche.

Mfg


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



nik2308 schrieb:


> schaut mal in den RTL Videotext auf Seite 790.


Danke... Das ist ggü früher unverändert. Außerdem fehlt bei der 01805 die Preisangabe. Mach ein Foto und schicke es an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de

Außerdem solltest Du Dich an die KJM wenden
deswegen


> Der KJM-Vorsitzende nannte als einen möglichen Kompromiss, dass die Sender ihre erotischen Angebote im Videotext erst nach 22 Uhr zugänglich machen. Werde den Aufforderungen nicht entsprochen, könnten Bußgelder gegen die Privatsender verhängt werden





> Bei 13 Sendern fanden Medienschützer im Videotext Seiten, über die man schnell auf Sexwerbung und Pornoseiten gelangen könnte. Sollten diese nicht bis zum 24. Januar entfernt werden, drohen millionschwere Bußgelder.


http://www.netzeitung.de/medien/881870.html

kjm-online.de


> Wenn Sie eine jugendschutzrelevante Beschwerde über Fernsehprogramme oder Internetangebote haben, senden Sie diese entweder per Post an die oben angegebene Adresse der KJM-Geschäftsstelle oder per e-mail an: geschaeftsstelle(at)kjm-online.de.



Ich habe das eben abfotografiert, bin aber im Spiegel zu sehen, daher stelle ich das nicht ein


----------



## jupp11 (15 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Außerdem fehlt bei der 01805 die Preisangabe.


Blinkt oben in rot *3 Cent/Minute * > JETZT ANRUFEN


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Blinkt oben in rot *3 Cent/Minute * > JETZT ANRUFEN


3ct mal 30 mal 60 ist ja auch 56, zumindest wenn man so denkt wie R*D* 
Ob Kinder nicht bei xbx-privat-chat an die X-Box denken würden?


----------



## Tobias31966 (16 September 2008)

*an AKA-AKA*

ich habe es gespeichert und das reicht erst einmal! Solche Dinge übergebe ich nur Leuten, die ich auch selbst kenne, zumindest solange ich selbst betroffen bin und mich wehren können muß. Sollte es irgendwo zu einem Gerichtsverfahren kommen, bei dem dies helfen könnte, werde ich mich natürlich nicht verweigern!


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 September 2008)

*AW: an AKA-AKA*



Tobias31966 schrieb:


> Solche Dinge übergebe ich nur Leuten, die ich auch selbst kenne


is scho recht. Ich könnte ja werweißwer sein. Vielleicht sollte ich doch wieder ein vertrauenserweckenderes Benutzerbild hernehmen


----------



## wahlhesse (16 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Tobias,

dem aka kannst Du bedenkenlos intimste Dinge schicken. 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

:bussi:

Hier habe ich eben was raubkopiert, frisch aus der Dunkelkammer


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Da steht übrigens auch "Meine Privatnummer". *Das ist eine Lüge.*[edit: wenn man eben nicht zu einer Privatperson kommt] Damit ist für den Anrufer auch nicht damit zu rechnen, dort als erstes eine völlig unverständliche Preisangabe zu hören. In Verbindung mit der Aussage *durch die Anbieterfirma selbst*, _eine Sexhotline mit 3ct/min zu bewerben, womit die Kunden ein Abo erwerben _sehe ich genügend Belege für eine absichtliche Täuschung durch die Firma. Die Grenze zum Betrug ist nicht überschritten, aber viel knapper kann man kaum dran sein.


----------



## nik2308 (17 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Schlimm genug, dass man diesen Leuten nicht das Handwerk legen kann und das ein  großer Sender wie RTL sowas auch noch toleriert und im Videotext publik macht. 

man beachte die blaue Schrift, die auf das angebliche Abo hinweist. Schön dunkel und versteckt, dass es blos niemand auf Anhieb erkennen kann.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



nik2308 schrieb:


> Schlimm genug, dass ... ein  großer Sender wie RTL sowas auch noch toleriert und im Videotext publik macht.


RTL verdient daran. Da geht es um Millionen! Das ist ja das, was so besonders daran stinkt...


----------



## KingJoe (17 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hey Leute
Auch ich habe heute einen Brief erhalten und dann gleich im Internet gesucht. Ich bin froh, dass ich diese Seite auf Anhieb fand. In einem Beitrag (sorry ich weiß nicht mehr von wem) war ein Link beigefügt der die Fragen klären sollte:

http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/rewrite/TexteTelekommunikation/IBC.aspx

Auf dieser Seite steht ganz klar, dass es sich um eine Abzocke handelt und man auf keinen Fall reagieren sollte, nur wenn ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren eingeleitet wurde (Widerspruchsfrist: 2 Wochen). Danach hat man aber nix zu befürchten! Gruß an alle anderen Betroffenen!:sun:


----------



## nik2308 (17 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

So in etwa seh ich das auch. Ich bin jetzt auf Mahnstufe 3 (Anwaltsschreiben Herr W. angelangt und verhalte mich ruhig. Zu nem Mahnbescheid kommt es in 99.99% der Fälle nicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ich widerspreche mit Nachdruck der Auffassung, dass es sich bei dem "Dienst" an sich um Abzocke handelt. Es ist eine "Dienstleistung", für die offenbar seitens einer Gruppe von Menschen große Nachfrage besteht.
Allerdings setzen die Firmen, die diese "dänische Masche" einsetzen, unlautere Mittel zur Bewerbung ihres Dienstes ein. Damit tragen sie ein höheres Risiko eines Forderungsausfalles als seriöse Firmen, die dieselbe Leistung korrekt anbieten.

Das größte Rätsel ist für mich, dass die "seriösen" Anbieter (1,99 oder 2,99 Euro pro Minute mag seriös und legal sein, es ist trotzdem für mich ein nicht nachvollziehbar hoher Preis für eine in der Herstellung billige Dienstleistung - das gibt es aber in vielen Bereichen) sich das gefallen lassen. Dafür kann es eigentlich nur eine Erklärung geben, aber die behalte ich für mich  

Ich wiederhole mich aber: Was glauben eigentlich die Leute, die dort anrufen? Dass sie für 3ct/min Telefonsex kriegen??? Würdet Ihr an einer Tankstelle einfach mal so eben tanken, wenn da als Preis 3 ct/Liter stünde statt 1,53 Euro? Ohne abzuklären, ob der Preis so stimmt? (davon nehme ich Minderjährige aus)

Dass es nicht zum Mahnbescheid kommt, liegt einfach darin begründet, dass es nicht Teil der Kalkulation ist. Und dass die Kalkulation funktioniert, zeigt sich daran, dass diese Masche seit mehr als einem Jahrzehnt läuft - zum Wohle von ein paar bekannten Namen auf der einen Seite und vor allem zum Wohle der Medien, die über die Werbeeinnahmen direkt partizipieren. Hier wäre politisch ein Ansatzpunkt. Man müsste halt mal diese Medien direkt ansprechen (lassen). Siehe hier

Ich habe bereits vor Jahren die für die Gestaltung des Videotextes zuständige Firma X (Teil der XY-Konzerns) angeschrieben. Damals gaben diese Firmen übrigens im Internet eine Seite an, die einen nach Flensburg (bzw. Holland) führte auf eine Seite, auf der es um die "intimen Erlebnisse von Kardinälen im Vatikan" ging. Das habe ich - mit screenshot - an die Pressestelle der Katholen geschickt. Die Antwort war ein Achselzucken. Man darf also dann wohl auch hier im Forum schreiben, der Kardinal R* würde es in R* mit N* t* - oder?


----------



## Captain Picard (18 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich aber: Was glauben eigentlich die Leute, die dort anrufen? Dass sie für 3ct/min Telefonsex kriegen??? Würdet Ihr an einer Tankstelle einfach mal so eben tanken, wenn da als Preis 3 ct/Liter stünde statt 1,53 Euro? Ohne abzuklären, ob der Preis so stimmt?


Das kannst du aber den meisten  Usern vorhalten, die auf Nutzlosseiten reinfallen, auf denen  
mit gratis,  kostenlos und Gewinn geködert und damit das  Gehirn  vernebelt wird. 
Insofern unterscheidet sich die Anwerbemasche nur marginal von der der Nutzlosanbieter.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Das kannst du aber den meisten  Usern vorhalten, die auf Nutzlosseiten reinfallen, auf denen
> mit gratis,  kostenlos und Gewinn geködert und damit das  Gehirn  vernebelt wird.


Routenplaner, Lebensalterprognose, IQ-Tests und trulala *gibt es aber kostenlos im Internet*, Benzin an der Tankstelle oder Telefonsex eher weniger. 

Ein allseits bekannter Geschäftsmann aus Mainz betont ja auch immer wieder die prinzipielle "Andersartigkeit" seines Geschäftes mit der Tatsache, dass er "etwas anbietet, was Geld kostet und von dem die Nutzer wissen, dass es Geld kostet" (sinngemäß)

Aber CP, beenden wir die Haarspalterei, sonst fangen wieder ein paar an zu zittern, das wäre doch nicht in unserem Interesse. Diese Gedanken spielen ja für die Frage, ob ein Vertrag zu den von Herrn R*D* angedachten Bedingungen zustande gekommen ist, keine Rolle.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Aber CP, beenden wir die Haarspalterei, s


Du hast damit angefangen und  wenn du damit anfängst mußt du mit Widerspruch rechen und 
 den kannst du nicht einfach abwürgen


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Routenplaner, Lebensalterprognose, IQ-Tests und trulala *gibt es aber kostenlos im Internet*, Benzin an der Tankstelle oder Telefonsex eher weniger.


Das ist Wortklauberei. Verbraucher  unterscheiden bei der  Gier nach "Schnäppchen" nicht nach 
Kategorien. Wenn alle so nüchtern nachdenken würden, (was sie tun müßten) gäbe es das gesamte 
Forum Allgemeines   nicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Du hast damit angefangen und  wenn du damit anfängst mußt du mit Widerspruch rechen und den kannst du nicht einfach abwürgen


touché
Die (von mir begonnene) Diskussion bezieht sich auf einen für Ratsuchende eher unwesentlichen Teil des Problems - können wir uns darauf einigen?
:knuddel:


----------



## nik2308 (18 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ich liebe dieses Forum


----------



## KingJoe (18 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Und wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten? Soll ich jetzt zahlen oder nicht? Das geht aus Beiträgen nicht 100 % heraus...ich persönlich würde stillhalten und erst auf ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren reagieren...bitte um klare Antwort, ob Zahlung oder nicht!:roll:


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Du hast doch schon das gelesen.
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.


----------



## wahlhesse (18 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Lieber KingJoe,

noch klarere Antworten wie die bereits gegebenen dürfen wir aufgrund des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes nicht geben. Aber wenn Du die Beiträge hier liest, sollte es recht klar sein. Mehr als mit dem Zaunpfahl wedeln geht halt nicht .

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## KingJoe (19 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ok^^ Danke Leute aber da waren auch einge unbrauchbare Beiträge im Forum dabei^^ Aber ich habs gecheckt! Hoffe es wird sich jeder so verhalten wie ich :-D Haut Rein


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



KingJoe schrieb:


> auch einge unbrauchbare Beiträge im Forum


Hier gibt es keine unbrauchbaren Beiträge, allerhöchstens *für Dich im Moment* unbrauchbare 
Mit haarspalterischen Grüßen und besten Wünschen
aka


----------



## KingJoe (19 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Du hast ja Recht xD Aber mich hat nur diese eine Sache interessiert, wenn ich mich mit dem Thema weiter auseinandersetze werde ich bestimmt die Priorität mancher Beiträge erkenn  Mit besten Grüßen


----------



## fredinowitsch (20 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

grüß Euch

Auch in Österreich gibt es so was. Die Firma heißt tele-inside, Post kommt in diesem Fall aus Retz oder so, jedenfalls aus Niederösterreich. Gerichtsstandort ist Znaim. Die wollen auch 56€. 
Unsere Arbeiterkammer-Konsumentenschutz sagt, es hat Sinn, die Rechung mit eingeschriebenem Brief zu beeinspruchen und die Zahlung zu verweigern. Auch wenn die das Schreiben überhaupt nicht wahrnehmen.
Auf der Mahnung steht nach wie vor die falsche Hausnummer und es wird keinerlei Bezug auf den Einspruch genommen. Aber man hat wenigstens im Fall des Falles einen Beweis, dass man Einspruch erhoben hat.

Sonst bestätigt die AK alles, was hier im Forum geraten wird. Mahnungen sammeln und erst reagieren, wenn ein gerichtliches Schreiben kommt.

PS: das Forum ist klasse

liebe Grüße aus Ö


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



fredinowitsch schrieb:


> Die Firma heißt tele-inside, Post kommt in diesem Fall aus Retz oder so, jedenfalls aus Niederösterreich. Gerichtsstandort ist Znaim. Die wollen auch 56€.


Kannst Du mir dazu genauere Angaben machen?
Znaim (alias Znojmo) ist der Sitz der TELE INSIDE SRO, die jedoch einer britischen Firma gehört



> MOBILE ENTERTAINMENT NETWORK LTD.
> Kent, Folkestone, CASTLE HILL AVENUE, INGLES MANOR
> Spojené království Velké Británie a Severního Irska
> Identifikační číslo: 056 01 746


eine nahezu gleichnamige Firmas gibt es in der Schweiz, dort taucht ein Österreicher auf. Der kommt aber aus St. Johann in Tirol. Würde mich interessieren, warum die Post aus Retz kommt.
Drei Familienmitglieder des Mannes aus St. Johann sind übrigens Direktoren britischer Firmen. Ob die entsprechende Firma darunter ist, weiß ich nicht definitv.


----------



## Deckart (20 September 2008)

*Schon wieder drauf reingefallen - Abzocke mit o211*

Hi... ja, ich weiß, dass ich doof bin. 

Also ich war mal neulich auf Xtube und da wurde ne Nummer eingeblendet. 0211 416085803 (nicht anrufen . Ich denk mir dabei nichts weil is ja ne Düsseldorfer Vorwahl, und ruf da mal an. Hmm.. da ich sowieso nicht auf Telefonsex stehe hab ich aufgelegt. 

Zwei Stunden später klingelt mein Telefon und ein Mensch von diesem Service geht ran und erklärt mir, dass ich einen Vertrag in Höhe von 56 EUR abgeschlossen habe und dass er mir gerne Unterlagen zuschicken möchte. Sollte ich mich weigern, meine Adresse rauszugeben, dann wird er sich ans Einwohnermeldeamt wenden und dann kommen noch mehr kosten auf mich zu (im Nachhinein fiel mir ein, dass das Einwohnermeldeamt nicht einfach so Daten rausgeben kann und er hatte ja noch keine Daten von mir, bis auf die Telefonverbindung vom Operator). Wir ungefähr ne viertel Stunde rumdiskutiert, ich ihm gesagt, dass das rechtswidrig ist und ich mich an einen Anwalt wenden werde und ich hab ihm meine Adresse gegeben, dass er mir die Sachen zuschicken kann. 

Was soll ich tun? 
Ich arbeite zwar beim Rechtsanwalt aber es ist mir zu peinlich hinzugehen und ihm das Problem zu erläutern. 

Habe sowas schonmal gemacht, damals aber im Internet (lebensberatung oder sowas) und da hab ich aus ANGST 52 EUR bezahlt. Möchte ich nicht nochmal.. 

Scheiße.. was nun?
Ja war doof aber danke vorab schonmal.


----------



## blizzy (20 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Was nun? Als Lehrgeld abschreiben.


----------



## Deckart (20 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Also bezahlen?


----------



## wahlhesse (20 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Mal ganz im Ernst.
Du hast dieses Forum gefunden.
Du hast den Thread hier sicherlich auch schon etwas gelesen.
Dann sollten alle Fragen bereits beantwortet sein.

Ich mache mir Gedanken um die Ernsthaftigkeit Deiner Anfrage.
Davon abgesehen ist ein klarer Hinweis, bezahlen ja oder nein, nicht gestattet aufgrund des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes.

Also, bitte ein paar Beiträge zurück in diesem Thread lesen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## jupp11 (20 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Deckart schrieb:


> Also bezahlen?


Wieso? Weil du einmal reingefallen bist,  mußt du doch das doch nicht fortsetzen.

Im übrigen, ob du bezahlst oder nicht, ist deine Entscheidung. Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist verboten.
 Wenn du nicht sicher bist. geh zur Verbraucherberatung.


----------



## Deckart (20 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ja aber ich hab ja nun schon die Adresse rausgegeben.... war nicht sonderlich klug...


----------



## Antiscammer (20 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Vielleicht nicht sonderlich klug. Aber nicht ein Kriterium dafür, dass die Forderung rechtmäßig ist.


----------



## Deckart (20 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hmmm ja gut, dann werd ich mich an die Seite der Verbraucherzentrale halten und erst was machen, wenn ein Mahnbescheid kommen sollte.


----------



## wahlhesse (20 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Tja,

dann wirst Du eben einige Zeit mit Briefspam belästigt  .
Dumm ist nur, wer die Drohungen trotz der Infos hier im Forum für bare Münze nimmt. Oder irgendwelche beigefügten Gerichtsurteile, welche nur Laien beeindrucken.

Unser Erste-Hilfe-Kasten
Rechnung - Mahnung - Inkasso: Kostenfallen im Internet für eilige Leser: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Wer nicht lesen mag, muss hören:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Ach ja, auf gerichtliche Mahnbescheide dieser und ähnlicher Anbieter warten wir schon lange...


LG
wahlhesse


----------



## fredinowitsch (20 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

der Schrieb kam von tele-inside.sro, Geschäftsführer [ edit] , Znaim, 

Absender ist halt: Tele-inside sro, Postfach 41, 2070 Retz
die haben sogar eine Kundenhotline, aber wahrscheinlich nicht für Leute, von denen sie Geld wollen.


----------



## xy67 (20 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

nächste runde *bimmel* wir haben heut anwaltspost*fg* erhalten für 39 euroirgendwas die nun zu den 56 dazukommen - geknickt, gelocht und fein abgeheftet


----------



## Lukas_888 (22 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Schönen guten Tag,
ich wollte nur mal eben mitteilen, dass dieses Forum einen weiteren [.......] hat!  Ein bißchen mulmig ist mir schon. Ich habe diesen Vertrag angeblich schon im Juli abgeschlossen. ich habe aber erst jetzt von denen die Post bekommen, da sie meine richtige Adresse nicht hatten. Ich war dann auch noch so doof in einem Telefonat mit der Firma, ihnen meine Adresse zu sagen. In dem telefonat haben sie mir glaubwürdig versichert, dass sie mittlerweile gesetzlich verpflichtet wären, über den Anruf einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis zu schicken. Und sie hatten mir auch versichert, dass die für das Telefonat entstandenen Kosten ja bereits über den Telefonanbieter abgerechnet worden seien. Darauf dachte ich mir,ja dann schickt mir mal den Nachweis. Und nun habe ich natürlich das Rechnungstheater. Ich schicke denen jetzt trotzdem mal einen Widerruf, auch wenn das Telefonat schon im Juli stattgefunden hat. Mal sehen was passiert.


----------



## MrWichtig (22 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

ich will ein anwalt einschlaten wegen vision bill com. die gehen mir auf die nerven mit ihren briefen,mahnungen,drohungen und das ist schon sowas von belestigend.
was für ein bestimmten anwalt (fachrichtung)müsste ich einschlaten der gegen so internet/telefon [......] vorgehen kann und sich auskennt. mfg Mrwichtig


----------



## xy67 (23 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

*fg* da jibbet einen in düsseldorf, der muss wohl ne menge wissen) *fg* ..jung spar dir dat geld


----------



## nik2308 (23 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

manchmal ist der auch nen besserwisser :-D:-D:-D


----------



## disi (24 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



MrWichtig schrieb:


> ich will ein anwalt einschlaten wegen vision bill com. die gehen mir auf die nerven mit ihren briefen,mahnungen,drohungen und das ist schon sowas von belestigend.
> was für ein bestimmten anwalt (fachrichtung)müsste ich einschlaten der gegen so internet/telefon [......] vorgehen kann und sich auskennt. mfg Mrwichtig



Wir hatten auch Probleme mit dieser Firma, der erste Anwalt den wir eingeschaltet hatten wollte sic des Falls nicht annehmen.

Kennt evtl. jemand einen der dies tut?


----------



## Captain Picard (24 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Was ist denn bisher außer dämlich/dümmlichen hohlen  Drohungen passiert, dass
 unbedingt ein Anwalt her muß? 
Wenn das alles ist, kann ich verstehen, warum der Anwalt nicht übernehmen wollte.

Der Anwalt hat sogar in eurem Sinn abgelehnt, denn auf diesen Anwaltskosten
 bleibt ihr auf jeden Fall sitzen.


----------



## disi (24 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Naja die Rechnung beträgt  8.000 (achttausend) Euro.
Wir haben einspruch eingelegt da wir diese Kosten definitiv nicht verursacht haben können. Im EVN stehen Zeiten wo ich Arbeiten war, jedes mal! Und mein Mann ist seid 3 Monaten auf Montage und kommt erst mitte Oktober wieder.

Wir haben Einspruch bei der Telekom eingelegt und der Rechnung VB wiedersprochen.

Das Problem mit dem Anwalt war, dass er behauptete in diesem Fall keine chance zu sehen. Ich habe aber jetzt erfahren das diese Kanzlei derlei Fälle anscheinend garnicht mehr aannimmt.

Deshalb meine Frage: ich suche einen Anwalt der sich auf solche Betrugsfälle spezialisiert hat, da ich denke das ganze ist ein sehr Komplexes und feinmaschiges Netz.

LG

Disi


----------



## webwatcher (24 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

dann schau mal in diese Liste: 
Rechtsanwälte: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Sabine1234 (25 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo, auch ich möchte mich wieder einmal zum Thema melden. Habe nun einiges verfolgt: Einige haben wirklich angerufen (geben dies auch zu), sind aber mit dem angeblich entstandenen Vertrag nicht einverstanden. Ok, kann passieren. Aber!!! Nun sind doch schon mehrere im Forum, die DEFINITIV nicht angerufen haben. Hatte ja meiner Tochter erst auch nicht geglaubt, und musste feststellen, dass mein Kennwort bei CallYa GEÄNDERT! wurde, aber nicht von mir. Sollte man vielleicht mal langsam unseren ganzen Telefonanbietern auf die Pelle rücken. Denn da ist ja dann offensichtlich eine Sicherheiteslücke, denn wie kann es sein, dass die Nummern auf unseren Verbindungsnachweisen auftauchen, wenn sie nun gar nicht angerufen wurden oder werden konnten? Hat jemand diesbezüglich schon Erfahrungen oder etwas darüber gehört???

Gruß
Sabine


----------



## Wattestäbchen (25 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



disi schrieb:


> Naja die Rechnung beträgt  8.000 (achttausend) Euro.


Abgesehen davon, dass überhaupt strittig ist, ob durch den Anruf ein entsprechender Vertrag über die Nutzung der angebotenen "Dienstleistung" zustande kommt (über 30 Tage je 60 Minuten Nutzung) würden 8000 Euro doch einem Abo von fast 143 Monaten entsprechen. Das sind fast 12 Jahre. Dass da etwas nicht stimmt, sollte eigentlich klar sein.


----------



## Fronz10 (26 September 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hey leute , 

bin jetzt bei der anwaltlichen zahlungsaufforderrung angelangt , jetzt kommt eigentlich nur noch das anwaltliche drohschreiben oder ?? 

hoffentlich hat das bald ein ende :wall:. gruß fronz


----------



## still213 (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hallo leute, 
heute haben wir das erste schreiben vom anwalt ( m. w. w. ) bekommen:-?

wann hat das sein ende? haben sich lange nicht gemeldet doch heut trudelt eben das schreiben von anwalt!
fordern insgesamt 103,25 € von uns .... sollen es bis zum 21.10. überweisen, aber das werden wir 100% nicht machen 

kann mir einer sagen, ob wir noch weiter post von dem anwalt kriegen?!

danke 
mfg


----------



## nik2308 (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

So weit bin ich mittlerweile auch. Habe das besagte Anwaltschreiben mit Fristsetzung 29.09. ignoriert und warte nun mit voller Vorfreude auf den nächsten Brief. Ich meld mich wenn es was neues gibt. :sun:


----------



## dvill (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



still213 schrieb:


> kann mir einer sagen, ob wir noch weiter post von dem anwalt kriegen?!


Unverbrauchte Textbausteine sind jedenfalls noch reichlich verfügbar.


----------



## Adria Kapitän (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Leidensgenossen,

das Schreiben vom Anwalt habe ich jetzt auch bekommen obwohl ich die Kopie vom Kinderausweis geschickt habe!!!!!
Bei mir hat mein Sohn 14 Jahre angerufen.

103,25 zahlbar bis 21.10.2008

Sollte die Frist nicht eingehalten werden bla bla bla!!!!!!


Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Adria Kapitän schrieb:


> ...
> das Schreiben vom Anwalt habe ich jetzt auch bekommen obwohl ich die Kopie vom Kinderausweis geschickt habe!!!!!



Das bestätigt wieder einmal unsere Erfahrungen. 

Daher:
Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Die werden ewig weitermahnen, zu erwarten sind z.T. bis zu 8-10 Mahnungen, wo mit Fegefeuer, ewiger Verdammnis und der Pfändung des Kommunionsanzugs etc. gedroht wird.
Es gibt Zehntausende, Hunderttausende, die das einfach aussitzen. Und denen nach aller Erfahrung nichts passiert.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Es gibt Zehntausende, Hunderttausende, die das einfach aussitzen. Und denen nach aller Erfahrung nichts passiert.


So ist es. Die Fettlebe  der Nutzlosbranche beruht *ausschließlich* auf den Usern, die aus Unwissenheit oder Angst zahlen.


----------



## nik2308 (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Eigentlich ein lohnendes Geschäftsmodel, wenn man mal drüber nachdenkt


----------



## Fronz10 (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hey ,

so , mal wieder post bekommen  : das ist jetzt meine 2 anwaltliche zahlungsaufforderung mit androhungen von pfändung usw. dazu noch ein schreiben wo  sie mir die ratenanzahlung anbieten ( :-p ) .


gruß


----------



## nik2308 (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hallo, den selben Brief habe ich heute auch erhalten. (Mahnstufe 4). Drohungen über Pfändungen bishin zur Zwangsvollstreckung. 
Besonders amüsant fand ich den Vorschlag zur Ratenzahlung. Wird ignoriert und auf den nächsten Brief gewartet. Bald kann ich mir schon nen eigenen Vision Bill Ordner anlegen.

mfg nik


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



nik2308 schrieb:


> hallo, den selben Brief habe ich heute auch erhalten. (Mahnstufe 4).


und so geht es weiter 

 Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire -


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Anderswo hab ich dazu schon mal geunkt, dass man nach Ablauf der 3-jährigen Verjährungsfrist die Mahnschreiben zur Tapezierung der Lokuswände auf dem Gästeklo hernehmen kann.
Leider ist es allerdings so, dass die Räumlichkeit eines durchschnittlichen deutschen Lokus zur Bedeckung aller Wände ca. 100-120 DIN-A-4-Seiten bräuchte (die Lokustür sowie den Spülkasten ausgespart).
Eine Methode, die Anwälte zu einem derart sagenhaften Papierausstoß namens und im Auftrag der hochgeschätzten Mandantschaft zu animieren, ist leider derzeit nicht bekannt.
Aber zur Bedeckung mindestens einer Schmalseite könnte es schon reichen. Das muss schon drin sein. Wenn nicht: bitte beschweren! :scherzkeks:


----------



## Tobias31966 (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Heuschrekckenreka! ICH habs (raus-) gefunden!

Habe die besagte erste anwaltliche Mahnung erhalten. Vorsichtshalber doppelt und noch vorsichtsh(-)alberner auch in zwei Umschlägen!
Als Anhang an der Mahnung eine Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung die mit der uneingeschränkten Anerkenntnis der Forderung beginnt!
Lieber Thomas Herrmanns, Lieber Atze, Lieber Michael Mittermeyer, gaby Köster Missfits und so weiter: GEHT NACH HAUSE MIT VB KOMMT IHR EH NICHT MEHR MIT!:-D:-D:scherzkeks::-D:-D


----------



## dirtydancer (15 Oktober 2008)

*Auch ich*

möchte nun mal meine Geschichte schildern:

Ich bin 16 Jahre und hatte gestern Nacht bzw. heute morgen lange Weile..
Es war heute 15 Okt. 2008 etwa um 2 Uhr. Da schaute ich 9Live und kam dann darauf so eine Nummer mal aus Spaß anzurufen. Hab mir extra eine "preiswerte" ausgewählt 01805-........... weiß ich nichtmehr..
3,6 Cent / Minute

Nja, die übliche Geschichte..

Ich dachte dann stehen halt 3,6 Cent mehr auf der Rechnung..

Heute früh um 9:30 Uhr klingelt dann das Telefon und ein Typ möchte mir mitteilen das heute Nacht dessen Dienst genutzt wurde zum Preis von 3,6 Cent. Er ruft nun an um die Rechnungsanschrift einzufordern da er im Telefonbuch keine Adresse zu der Nummer fand. Als dann klar war das er bereits mit der Person telefoniert die den Dienst genutzt hat sollte ich nun die Anschrift angeben und ich hab dann gefragt "also dann diese 3,6 Cent" ??

Kam mir ja leicht komisch vor..^^

Er meinte dann das gilt gleich für 30 Tage und es wären exakt 64,80 €zu begleichen und das ich hier nur mit der Firma Vision Bill spreche welche lediglich die Zahlungen abwickelt. Ich sollte ja nun erfahren was das für eine Firma ist (also im Internet^^)w
Da schluckt man dann schon erstmal.
Nun habe ich ohne großartig zu überdenken leider die Anschrift von uns angegeben und wir werden dann wohl bald die Rechnung erhalten. Wie man ja aus allen möglichen Foren erfährt soll man nicht bezahlen. Könnte mir jemand genau erläutern wie ich da wieder rauskomme?


Danke schon einmal im Vorraus

[ edit]


----------



## wahlhesse (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo,

da Du minderjährig bist, müssen nun Deine Eltern den Rest erledigen. Dazu zeige ihnen bitte den Thread hier. Alles wichtige ist auf den ersten 2 Seiten bereits gesagt. Wenn Deine Eltern dem Anbieter auf die Füsse treten wollen, sollten sie mal nachhaken, wie es überhaupt passieren kann, dass es keine funktionierende Alterskontrolle für das Angebot gibt .

Mehr darf hier leider aufgrund der geltenden Rechtslage nicht gesagt werden. Es bleibt die Aussage, dass man sich nicht immer von Anbietern zweifelhafter Dienstleistungen einschüchtern lassen darf...

An alle neu hinzugekommenen ebenfalls der Hinweis, bitte sich die ersten Seiten des Threads (Beitragsbaum) ansehen, dann sollten alle Fragen beantwortet und Ängste verflogen sein.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## xy67 (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

so nu sind wir beim 2. anwaltlichen brief *fg*. die zweite seite (also auf der  man um stundung oder ratenzahlung betteln soll ist ja schon irgendwie klasse*lach*)

ich frag mich ja, was die anwälte so verdienen dran. ich mein der weiß doch, was der da macht im DAV isser jedenfalls nicht, der herr w.


----------



## bill (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo miteinander, 

ich idiot bin natürlich auch drauf reingefallen wie viele andere "idioten" hier schon..die geschichte ist ähnlich..einmalig angerufen, gespräch dauerte geschätzte 2 1/2 MInuten, adresse rausgegeben und rechnung gekriegt..
stecke derzeit noch in der anfangsphase, habe den laut vision bill entstandenen vertrage per E-Mail widerrufen, folgendes als Antwort erhalten..


> --------------------------------
> Sehr geehrter Herr [ edit] ,
> 
> nachweislich wurde von dem Telefonanschluss 0[ edit] der von uns in
> ...



In einigen Punkten muss man Vision Bill nun ja zustimmen. Es wurde, auch wenn nur 0,0234 Sekunden, in der WErbung auf ein Abo hingewiesen, ob man auch am Telefon belehrt wird, weiß ich nich, hab am Telefon nur gehört "geile nympen wollen dich", dann die 1 gedrückt ..
Wenn dem nun so wäre, wer ist rechtlich gesehen auf der sicheren Seite? Wie bereits geschrieben, hab ich den VErtrag mit Musterbrief widerrufen etc...
Zwar war ich nicht wissentlich mit den Vertagsbedingungen vertraut, aber ich hatte die möglichkeit mich zu informieren...sollte ich nun zahlen oder nach dem widerruf  nicht mehr reagieren..


----------



## Reducal (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



bill schrieb:


> aber ich hatte die möglichkeit mich zu informieren...


Das BGB beschreibt den Vertragsschluss aber anders herum - DIE müssen dich hinreichend deutlich informieren! Wenn zu Gewinnzwecken diese Information auf der Strecke bleibt, dann sind derartige Verträge mMn nicht gültig. Wie es bei dir aussieht weiß ich nicht, ich mache keine Rechtsberatung, von der ich wüsste.


----------



## xy67 (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

wie wärs eigentlich mit nem pop-up "bitte lesen sie die ersten beiträge bevor sie schreiben? weil als beitrag gehts nach 3 seiten eventuell unter


----------



## webwatcher (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



myself schrieb:


> Bitte nicht wieder diese Diskussion lostreten. Sie hilft niemandem.
> Wer hier fragt kriegt dieselben Standardantworten und  wenn es das tausendste Mal ist


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...warum-wird-immer-wieder-dasselbe-gefragt.html


----------



## bill (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ich habe die ersten 15 Seiten gelesen + die letzten 5 und habe keine antwort auf meine frage erhaltn, weil niemand irgendwo geschrieben hat, dass man auf die kosten hingewiesen wurde..wie ist das nun in meinem fall, ich wurde informiert, nur sehr unscheinbar..zahlen oder nicht zahlen? wenn ihr schon schreibt ich soll mir alle seiten nochmal durchlesen, könnt ihr mir doch bitte auch stattdessen ne hilfreiche antwort senden, ist grad echt ne **** situation..
danke schon mal im voraus..


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



bill schrieb:


> .wie ist das nun in meinem fall, ich wurde informiert, nur sehr unscheinbar..


Wenn du die Kosten gesehen hast, was fragst du dann? 
Alle  anderen haben keinen Kostenhinweis gesehen.


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Es ist gängige Rechtsprechung, dass Kosten, auf die nicht explizit, sofort sichtbar und transparent hingewiesen wird, i.d.R. nicht Vertragsbestandteil werden können, auch wenn sie in den "AGB" in einer Überraschungsklausel aufgeführt sind.

Das gezielte "Verstecken" von Kostenhinweisen, in einer Art und Weise, dass man sie nur bei längerem Suchen auffindet, ist unlauterer Wettbewerb und verstößt gegen die Preisangabeverordnung.

Mit ihrer Rechtsauffassung, dass solche "Verträge" rechtens seien, stehen die Anbieter allein auf weiter Flur. Es ist in Deutschland bisher keinem Anbieter gelungen, bei derartigen Geschäftsmodellen einen Schuldner gerichtlich zur Zahlung verurteilen zu lassen, wenn der "Vertrag" angefochten wurde.

In wieweit es überhaupt sinnvoll ist, auf haltlose Forderungen zu reagieren, damit beschäftigt sich dieser Artikel:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## blizzy (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Das war doch eine hilfreiche Antwort. Du musst nur lesen, sonst nichts.

Ähh doch noch was: nicht nur lesen, auch verstehen...


----------



## webwatcher (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Auch hier: Die Debatten darüber, ob jemand schon etwas gelesen hat, sind 
ausdiskutiert:  

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...warum-wird-immer-wieder-dasselbe-gefragt.html


----------



## xy67 (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Auch hier: Die Debatten darüber, ob jemand schon etwas gelesen hat, sind
> ausdiskutiert:
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...warum-wird-immer-wieder-dasselbe-gefragt.html




*grummel* 

1. ja ja man soll halt nix vorschlagen
2. geht der link net


----------



## webwatcher (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

jetzt geht er 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...warum-wird-immer-wieder-dasselbe-gefragt.html


----------



## nik2308 (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Die 4te Mahnstufe ist seit dem 11.10. überschritten, seitdem habe ich auf dem Postweg nichts mehr erhalten. 
Allerdings bekomme ich seitdem ständig Anrufe mit "Unterdrückter Nummer". Ich gehe schwer davon aus das es sich bei diesen Anrufen um V.B. handelt, da sowas hier im Forum auch schon angesprochen wurde. Da ich generell bei nicht sichtbarer Nummer nicht an mein Handy gehe, bin ich mal gespannt wie lange die es noch versuchen.
Meld mich wenns was neues gibt.
mfg


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir dazu genauere Angaben machen?
> Znaim (alias Znojmo) ist der Sitz der TELE INSIDE SRO, die jedoch einer britischen Firma gehört


Diesewr britischen Firma wurden unlängst in der Schweiz Mehrwertnummern entzogen
http://www.admin.ch/ch/d/ff/2008/5912.pdf


> Fernmeldegesetz
> Notifikation Eröffnung Nummernwiderrufsverfahren
> Gegen Mobile Entertainment Network Ltd., *vormals: c/o Telco Ag, Zollstrasse 23, Postfach 757, 9471 Buchs SG 1*, ohne Zustellungsdomizil in der Schweiz, wurde gestützt auf die Fernmeldegesetzgebung ein Nummernwiderrufsverfahren eröffnet.


Bereits im August 2008 wurde denen eine 0800er abgenommen


> Das Bundesamt für Kommunikation hat am 12. August 2008 in Sachen  Mobile Entertainment Network Ltd,  *vormals c/o Telco AG, Zollstrasse 23, Postfach 757, 9471 Buchs SG 1*, ohne Zustellungsdomizil in der Schweiz, betreffend Widerruf
> zugeteilter Adressierungselemente verfügt:
> 1.  Die mit Verfügung vom 16. Dezember 2005 zugeteilte Nummer
> 0800 001007 wird mit sofortiger Wirkung widerrufen.
> ...



Vielleicht haben die Schweizer ja gemerkt, dass die *Zollstraße 23* auf der "falschen" Seite der schweiz-liechtensteinerischen Grenze liegt? Die charmante Dame der Telco AG vertritt jedenfalls eine liechtensteiner Firma - Googlemaps lässt sich da auch nicht austricksen:
http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=...=47.168253,9.503074&spn=0.08356,0.154495&z=13


----------



## Deckart (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo, ich hätte da nochmal ne Frage... 

Ich hab ja auch da dieses Telefonproblem und die zwei Mahnschreiben von Vision Bill ignoriert. 

Jetzt bekomme ich plötzlich einen Brief vom Rechtsanwalt. 
Meiner Erfahrung nach kommt entweder Inkassogesellschaft oder Rechtsanwalt. 
Inkassogesellschaft wäre mir persönlich lieber gewesen :-D

Hmm... die Frage ist jetzt, wie ich mich verhalten soll.

Ich persönlich würde den Rechtsanwalt anschreiben und die Forderung bestreiten. Wäre das ratsam?
Ist der Rechtsanwalt schon letzte Instanz bevor er einen Mahnbescheid einreicht oder wird die Sache vielleicht doch an ein Inkassounternehmen weitergegeben?
Wer hat damit Erfahrungen?

Der Rechtsanwalt ist übrigens ein gewisser Herr _xxxx
_
Danke, schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## webwatcher (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Deckart schrieb:


> Ist der Rechtsanwalt schon letzte Instanz bevor er einen Mahnbescheid einreicht oder wird die Sache vielleicht doch an ein Inkassounternehmen weitergegeben?
> Wer hat damit Erfahrungen?


Weder der ein noch die  anderen haben irgendwelche Sonderbefugnisse. Sie  sollen Otto Normalverbraucher,
 der genau dies nicht weiß, Schrecken einjagen. Kasperletheater eben
*Gerichtliche *Mahnbescheide sind im Bereich  Nutzlosanbieter so selten  wie  Fischteiche  in der Wüste Gobi.


----------



## Teleton (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Es ist in den letzten 10 Jahren kein einziger Fall bekannt geworden in dem VB oder einer der Mitbewerber mit ähnlichem Geschäftsmodel jemals versucht hätten eine Forderung gerichtlich durchzusetzen.



> Inkassogesellschaft wäre mir persönlich lieber gewesen


 Warum? Inkassobüros sind immer sinnlose Geldvernichtung.


----------



## webwatcher (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Teleton schrieb:


> Inkassobüros sind immer sinnlose Geldvernichtung.


Das kommt aus den Blickwinkel an.  Wenn dadurch einige tausend Otto/Ottilie Normalos so eingeschüchtert 
werden, dass sie  zahlen, obwohl sie nicht müßten, hat es sich für  die Nutzlosanbieter ( und die 
Inkassofritzen ) gelohnt.


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ein Rechtsanwalt hat bezüglich der außergerichtlichen Beitreibung von vermeintlichen oder tatsächlichen Forderungen nicht mehr Rechte wie ein Inkassobüro.
Er darf jederzeit seine Forderung kundtun, nebst seinem frommen Wunsch, dass Du ob seiner dräuenden Worte nunmehr in Ehrfurcht vor seiner geballten Rechtskenntnis erzitterst, ein weiches Herz zeigst und endlich einen Beitrag zur Mehrung fremder Einkommen leistest.

Was passiert, wenn Du das auch dann nicht machst? 
Egal, ob Rechtsanwalt oder Inkassobüro: wenn man auf Mahnungen nicht reagiert, müsste ein Mahnbescheid beantragt werden bzw. vor Gericht gezogen werden.

Beides passiert aber nach aller Erfahrung in solchen Fällen, wo unhaltbare Forderungen beigetrieben werden sollen, zu 99.99999999% nicht.
Prozesse dieses Anbieters gegen Zahlungsverweigerer, die im Streitfall den "Vertrag" angefochten haben, sind bisher nicht bekannt geworden.
Warum wohl? :scherzkeks:
Genauso sieht es mit dem immer wieder angedrohten Mahnbescheid aus. Dafür müsste das "Unternehmen" in Vorleistung gehen und z.B. 23 Euro Gerichtsgebühr vorstrecken. Wenn das Opfer dem Mahnbescheid dann einfach widerspricht, bleibt der Abzocker auf diesen Kosten sitzen.
Daher passiert das i.d.R. auch nicht.

Wenn die Forderung doch ach so rechtmäßig wäre, wie in den Drohungen behauptet, dann würde man nicht lange zögern und direkt zum Mahnbescheid bzw. zum Prozess übergehen. Ist die Forderung rechtens, zahlt der Schuldner die Rechtskosten. Ist die Forderung dagegen ein einziges Kaspertheater, dann würde der Forderungssteller verlieren und müsste die Gerichtskosten bezahlen, auch die Anwaltskosten des Beklagten.

Damit wird auch klar, warum die niemals ernst machen und immer nur drohen.

Vor Gericht wäre dieses Geschäftsmodell schlicht chancenlos. Daher wird versucht, mittels "Käsehobeltaktik" die Leute mürbe zu machen. Indem man darauf spekuliert, dass ca. 30 % der Opfer nach bis zu 6-8 bösen Briefen dann doch zahlen.
Dem großen Rest, der den Unsinn einfach aussitzt, passiert dagegen garnix.

Der Mechanismus ähnelt dabei ganz den Vorgängen bei der momentan überall grassierenden Abzocke mit Webseiten.
Daher gelten im Prinzip die dort üblichen Lesetipps auch für diese SMS-Abzocke:

Das lesen.


Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Die Thematik mit der SMS-Abo-Falle wird im Antispam-Wiki genauer besprochen:
SMS-Abo-Falle - Antispam.de


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Der Mechanismus ähnelt dabei ganz den Vorgängen bei der momentan überall grassierenden Abzocke mit Webseiten.


Jein... Bei Vision Bill wird eine Dienstleistung angeboten, von deren Kostenpflichtigkeit die Mehrheit der Anrufer Kenntnis haben dürfte. Insofern ist dem Anrufer eine gewisse "Aufmerksamkeit" zuzumuten, sich über den Preis der Dienstleistung kundig zu machen. 
Nein, keine Sorge, ich will hier niemanden verunsichern. Wer dort anruft, kriegt "eine Art Preisangabe" in Form einer Denksportaufgabe - das ist meines Erachtens nicht gesetzeskonform. Und wenn es ergo keinen Vertrag gibt, gibt es auch keinen Anspruch der Visionäre.
Das dürfte auch allen Beteiligten klar sein, ob sie nun Dänen sind, Yorkies oder Österreicher. Gell?


----------



## Teleton (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



> Das kommt aus den Blickwinkel an. Wenn dadurch einige tausend Otto/Ottilie Normalos so eingeschüchtert werden, dass sie zahlen, obwohl sie nicht müßten, hat es sich für die Nutzlosanbieter ( und die Inkassofritzen ) gelohnt.


Der Mahnbrief eines Anwaltes ist doch mindestens so machtvoll wie der einer Inkassoquetsche.
Ich hatte mich ja nur gewundert warum Deckart Inkassobutzen lieber sind als Anwälte.

Ist zwar etwas OT hier,aber trotzdem: Inkassobüros sind in überwältigender Mehrheit schmierige Schuppen die versuchen den Schuldner wo es nur geht gnadenlos auszunehmen. Ich habe noch nie eine Inkassorechnung gesehen in der von Anfang an nur das berechnet wurde, was Gerichte auch tatsächlich zusprechen. Es wird einfach bedenkenlos zuviel gefordert (Kontoführungsgebühren, Auskunftskosten, 10,- pro Mahnung, Nachnahmegebühren usw.).
Bei Anwälten ist das anders, es gibt hinsichtlich der Kosten das RVG  welches die Kosten beschränkt, ohne das der Anwalt kreative Mondgebühren erfinden kann.




> Bei Vision Bill wird eine Dienstleistung angeboten, von deren Kostenpflichtigkeit die Mehrheit der Anrufer Kenntnis haben dürfte. Insofern ist dem Anrufer eine gewisse "Aufmerksamkeit" zuzumuten, sich über den Preis der Dienstleistung kundig zu machen.


 Nein, warum zum Teufel soll ich nicht darauf vertrauen dürfen, dass 3 Cent pro Minute auch 3 Cent heisst. Wenn mein Vertragspartner einen anderen Vertragsinhalt möchte soll er halt deutlich machen. Verträge erfordern übereinstimmende Willenserklärungen. Die Frage ist doch immer "Darf der Anbieter ernsthaft glauben der Kunde möchte einen Vertrag seinen Bedingungen, wenn er die Bedingungen versteckt oder zur Denkspoertaufgabe gemacht hat." Da schadet es auch nicht, dass dem Kunde möglicherweise bekannt ist das Ohrinnendruckentlastung normalerweise teurer ist.


----------



## Deckart (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Na ja vor den Inkassobüros hab ich nicht so ne Angst wie vor nem Rechtsanwalt... ich kenne die Methoden einiger Rechtsanwälte - bin selbst in der Brance - und deshalb wäre es mir irgendwo lieber... :-D

Hmm... gibts dazu nicht auch ein Urteil vom BGH? Wäre nett, wenn man mir das mal zukommen lässt 

Ach ja wollte noch sagen, dass man mal seine Posts editieren könnte.... leider hab ich diese Funktion nicht gefunden... is bisschen nervig. Hab gesehen, dass der besagte RA nicht unbedingt unbekannt is 

Danköööö

Ach ja, soll ich mich mal da schriftlich an den wenden... einfach mal so um "hallo" zu sagen oder lieber keine Aufmerksamkeit erregen?


----------



## webwatcher (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Teleton schrieb:


> Bei Anwälten ist das anders, es gibt hinsichtlich der Kosten das RVG  welches die Kosten beschränkt, ohne das der Anwalt kreative Mondgebühren erfinden kann.


Könnte es nicht genau diese "Beschränkung" sein, die die Inkassobutzen bei den Nutzlosanbietern so
 beliebt machen?  Wer sagt uns  denn, ob/dass  es nicht interne Absprachen gibt, die die  Mondgebühren
 im Innenverhältnis aufteilen?  Unterm Strich lohnt sich das für beide weitaus mehr  als  Anwälte zu 
beauftragen.
Wenn es nicht mehr so glatt läuft, kann man immer noch die Anwaltskeulen rausholen, um die letzten Reste rauszuquetschen


----------



## webwatcher (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Deckart schrieb:


> Ach ja, soll ich mich mal da schriftlich an den wenden... einfach mal so um "hallo" zu sagen oder lieber keine Aufmerksamkeit erregen?



Über den Sinn bzw  Unsinn von Brieffreundschaften 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## nik2308 (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

s*i*n*n*l*o*s*


----------



## TradeOff (1 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ich Pfeife bin natürlich gestern abend auch auf den Mist reingefallen. Echt blöde story, gestern ein wenig rumgesurft, auf eine 3 cent telefonerotik-seite gestossen  (wewewe.telefonsexhimmelpunktde) und da angerufen. 

AGB´s zwar angehört, aber die Dame hat irgendwas gequatscht ich könnte mir die Geschäftsbedingungen da und dort besorgen, also aufgeklärt wurde ich nicht wirklich. Allerdings bin ich ca. 20 minuten auf der Leitung gewesen, hab zwar nicht einmal mit einem der Mädels geqautscht, sondern mir den Unsinn der anderen angehört. 

Wie wäre das denn in dem Fall zu bewerten? Denn die allermeinsten die hier schreiben sagen, sie wären immer nach 1 min. raus, ich war aber 20 min drin. Hätte ich aber von anfang an verstanden das mich der Spass 56 Euro kostet, hätte ich da bestimmt nicht angerufen!! 

Was würdet ihr mir raten in dem Fall?


----------



## xy67 (1 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

warte doch erstmal ab, was passiert


----------



## geplagtvonvisionbill (2 November 2008)

*Rechnung von VisionBill*

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich habe mir am 19.10.08 einen Videoclip angesehen
und da wurde eine Werbung zum Telefonchat für
3 cent die Minute eingeblendet. Nun bin ich auch
reingefallen. Die Nummer lautet:0211 416085812.
Es war nirgendwo von Visionbill oder sonst was
zu sehen. Also sprich AGB ect. Denk ich rufste mal
an. Nachdem mir die AGB angesagt wurde, hatte ich
einfach keinen Bock mehr und habe nach ca
1 Minute aufgelegt.
Für mich hatte sich das damit erledigt bis ich die
Rechnung von 56,00 Euro bekam. Ich habe sofort
von meinem Widerruf gebrauch gemacht.
Heute erhielt ich einen neuen Brief in dem folgendes
stand.

Jedem Anrufer werden die Bedingungen beim ersten Anruf ohne Berechnung mitgeteilt.
Auf Wunsch kann der Anrufer unsere AGBs
abhören und sich genauestens informieren.
Sie waren mit der sofortigen Erbringung unserer Dienstleistung einverstanden und
haben damit auf Ihr Widerrufsrecht gemäß
BGB §312d (3)2 verzichtet.

Es kann doch nicht sein das ich damit einverstanden bin, wenn ich mir einen Teil der AGB
anhöre und dann auflege.
Heute habe ich gleich Anzeige gegen diese Firma
wegen Betrug und irreführender Werbung erstattet.
Kann mir jemand weiter helfen? 
Ich wäre wirklich für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar.

MfG, geplagtvonvisionbill


----------



## fredinowitsch (2 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

lieber geplagtvon....!
Wenn du dieses Forum ein bißchen durchlist, kommst du drauf, dass Stress hier nicht angebracht ist. Und die Betreiber des forums sind offensichtlich Juristen, die sich da auskennen. 
Auchmir hat das weitergeholfen. Mitte August kommt eine Rechnung über 56€, Widerspruch gemacht, Mitte September die erste Mahnung, seitdem nix mehr, sind immerhin auch schon ein paar wochen vergangen. Mal schauen, was noch kommt, und ob überhaupt ewas kommt.

Ein bißchen Stress kann es erst dann geben, wenn ein Brief vom Gericht kommt, und zwar wirklich vom Gericht und nicht irgendein fake. Aber das tun die Betreiber dieser Seiten nicht, weil dann sind sie dran, wegen [......] und was weiß ich.

Wenn der Brief vom Gericht unerwarteter Weise echt sein sollte, geh zum Gericht. Die sagen die was zu tun ist.

Also ruhig Blut und liebe Grüße aus Österreich


----------



## So un So (3 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Forum
Echtma vielen Dank für die vielen tipps und unterstützung
ich muss mich leider auch zu den Visoion Biller zählen. Bei mir kam heut das gleiche wie bei "geplagtvonvisionbill" an. War total am verzweifeln un hab im Internet euer klasse Forum gefunden. Danke noch ma hab bis Seite 20 gelesen doch dann hat es sich nur noch wiederholt un es gab kaum noch neue infos. Also schiss vor diesen Anwaltssachen hab i immer noch auch wenn ich jetz weiß das eigentlich nichts passieren dürfte.
Und dann hab ich halt noch die Frage ob irgendeiner von den "geschädigten/betrogenen usw." also einer von uns schon mal erfolgreich von diesem Anwalt verklagt worden ist und ob es neue Infos im Kampf gegen dise FIRMA gibt 

Großes Dank an die Gründer dieses Thema   :thumb:


----------



## webwatcher (3 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



So un So schrieb:


> Und dann hab ich halt noch die Frage ob irgendeiner von den "geschädigten/betrogenen usw." also einer von uns schon mal erfolgreich von diesem Anwalt verklagt worden ist


nein, es gibt seit drei Jahren bei hundertausenden Usern von Nutzlosseiten 
Betroffenen 2 ( in Worten zwei) Prozesse mit Niederlagen der Anbieter.


----------



## So un So (3 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Jo danke 
hab selber ma bei google so nachgeguckt nach dem Namen von diesem ... Anwalt und der Kontonummer un so und hab eine Seite gefunden die unser Problem und maßnahmen von anderen alles gan gut zusammen fast find ich 

_[Verlinkung auf eine Seite ohne nachvollziehbares Impressum entfernt. (bh)]_

Noch mal danke an all 

Mfg ich ^^


----------



## Newman (5 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Danke an alle hier.
Mich hat neulich auch ein Anruf ERREICHT: Ich habe abgehoben, dann kam eine Stimme mit erotischem Geplänkel und dann wurden mir die AGBs vorgelesen. Als ich hörte, dass mich dieser ANRUF den ich nur ENTGEGENAHM 56 € im Monat kostet habe ich aufgelegt und mein Herz ist mir in die Hose gerutscht. Danach habe ich hier im Internet ein bisschen recheriert und bin auf dieses geile Forum gestoßen. 

Natuerlich habe ich auch der Homepage der besagten Firma recherhiert und habe in den AGBs folgendes gelesen:



> Zitat: Der Kunde verpflichtet sich, zur Identifizierung seiner Person wahrheitsgemäße Angaben über seinen Namen, Adresse, Geburtsdatum bzw. Alter, Telefonnummer und ggf. Kreditkartennummer und Bankverbindung zu machen. Jeder Kunde verpflichtet sich zur unverzüglichen Mitteilung der Änderung seiner Telefonnummer, Adresse oder Zahlweise. Sollte der Kunde dieser Verpflichtung nicht nachkommen, so haftet der Kunde für Kosten und etwaige Schäden, die uns dadurch entstehen. [...] Die Dienste werden erst freigegeben, nachdem der Anrufer angegeben hat, Inhaber des Anschlusses zu sein oder mit dessen  										Zustimmung zu handeln.



Da ich weder das eine, noch das andere muss ich mich echt fragen, was unser Rechtsstaat gegen so ein [.........] zu tun gedenkt, denn das BGB mit den Vertragsschluss etc. PP wird von diesen Herren ja nicht einmal geringfügig beachtet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Newman schrieb:


> Danke an alle hier.
> Mich hat neulich auch ein Anruf ERREICHT: Ich habe abgehoben, dann kam eine Stimme mit erotischem Geplänkel und dann wurden mir die AGBs vorgelesen.


Hast Du irgendeine Möglichkeit, zu belegen, dass Du angerufen wurdest?


----------



## Newman (5 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Nein, wie denn auch. Auf der Telephonrechnung steht ja auch nicht dass ich angerufen wurde.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Manche Telefone/Telefonanlagen haben aber die Möglichkeit, so etwas anzuzeigen (Anrufer). Schade. Ich kannte diese Masche so halt bisher nicht.  Aber egal: Es ändert ja auch nichts daran, dass Du wohl zu keiner Zeit eine Willenserklärung der Art "ich will für 56 Euro ein Telefonsexabo abschließen" abgegeben hast.


----------



## fredinowitsch (6 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Liebe Leute

Wie groß sind eigentlich die Abstände zwischen Rechnung - 1. Mahnung - 2. Mahnung - Anwaltschreiben oder washaltdanach kommt?

wir haben die erste Rechnung am 5. August bekommen, die erste Mahnung am 10. September, danach nix mehr. sind immerhin schon ein paar wochen vergangen.

Kann es sein, dass das schon alles war?


----------



## webwatcher (6 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



fredinowitsch schrieb:


> Wie groß sind eigentlich die Abstände zwischen Rechnung -
> 1. Mahnung - 2. Mahnung - Anwaltschreiben oder washaltdanach kommt?


Dafür gibt es keine festen Regeln in der Nutzlosbranche. Im Laufe der vergangen drei Jahre ist so 
ziemlich jede Kombination von Mahnungsmüll und  Zeitabständen hier  aufgetaucht.


----------



## iljaz (12 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hallo leute habe heute auch von der firma vision bill brife bekommen und das 4 mal mit 56 euro. wie kann sowas enstehen kann mir nicht erklären wie diese nummer auf meine anrufsliste kommt..wie kann ich mit dieser lage jetzt umgehn.?

030531449830
069977606739
03032591139
040604644136
08937414887
069366017876


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



iljaz schrieb:


> wie kann sowas enstehen kann mir nicht erklären wie diese nummer auf meine anrufsliste kommt


Im Regelfall kommt eine Nummer auf *Deine Anrufslist, *weil Du, oder jemand mit Deiner Erlaubnis, die Nummer angerufen hat.
Daraus basteln *DIE* dann einen Vertrag zwischen dem Nummerninhaber (=Du) und ihrer tollen Telefonsexfirma.

Stehen die Nummern denn wirklich (alle?) auf deinem Einzelverbindungsnachweis oder was genau meinst Du mit "Anrufliste"?



> wie kann ich mit dieser lage jetzt umgehn.?


Hier ein wenig lesen und tief durchazmen.



> 030531449830
> 069977606739
> 03032591139
> 040604644136
> ...


Was sollen das für Nummern sein? Hast Du die alle angerufen?
Das sieht für mich so aus, als hätte jemand die BILD-Zeitung aufgeschlagen und deren Telefonsexwerbung der Reihe nach abtelefoniert (was ist eigentlich aus dem interessierten BILD-Reporter geworden?) (oder wahlweise den RTL-Videotext)

Oder fühlte sich gar jemand durch einen solchen Beitrag inspiriert?
(dann müsste man da evtl. einen Warnhinweis ergänzen)


----------



## nik2308 (12 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hat eigentlich schonmal jemand der "firma" einen besuch abgestattet? ich wohne in der nähe von düsseldorf und hatte immer schonmal vor gehabt mir den laden mal aus der nähe anzugucken. ich vermute mal das eine briefkastenfirma dahinter steckt oder?


----------



## Antiscammer (12 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



nik2308 schrieb:


> hat eigentlich schonmal jemand der "firma" einen besuch abgestattet? ich wohne in der nähe von düsseldorf und hatte immer schonmal vor gehabt mir den laden mal aus der nähe anzugucken. ich vermute mal das eine briefkastenfirma dahinter steckt oder?



Nöjah.
So ein Besuch kann immer mal ganz interessant sein.
Oder aber auch nicht.

Mal anhand eines ganz anderen Beispiels betrachtet, was hiermit nun wirklich gar nichts zu tun hat.
Was bringt der Besuch in einem Saustall?
Nun, man findet dort sicherlich das vor, was man erwartet.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Da ist wohl nicht viel zu sehen.
(Googlemaps hilft auch nicht wirklich weiter)

Und was sollte das auch bringen? Da würde ich lieber die Zeit opfern und ein paar Zeitungen in Düsseldorf darauf aufmerksam machen, was der Brite seit seinem Umzug aus Hamburg in NRWs schöner Hauptstadt alles so veranstaltet. Er ist ja dort nicht der einzige, Düsseldorf ist neben Hamburg *die *Deutschlandzentrale des Verbraucherunglücks.


----------



## Sabine1234 (13 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo, wollte mich auch mal wieder melden, denn der liebe Onkel RA [ edit] hat auch mir jetzt geschrieben. Allerdings geht er nicht auf das entgegengekomme Angebot von nur noch 27.00 € wegen div. Verwaltungsgebühren ein, sondern fordert gleich mal 72,00 € inkl. Mahngebühren (weil ich Böse ja immer noch nicht gezahlt habe) zuzüglich seiner Gebühren von 39,00 €. Auch ich darf, wenn ich will, in Raten zahlen. Isser nicht lieb der Onkel? Werde aber auch darauf nicht reagieren. Mal sehen, wie lange das Spielchen noch geht.


----------



## jupp11 (13 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Sabine1234 schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wie lange das Spielchen noch geht.


genau kann man das nicht vorhersagen  aber etwa in der Art 

Stories zum Schmunzeln -  - Antispam e.V.


----------



## dirtydancer (13 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

ich habe nun mit meinem vater, da ich noch nicht volljährig bin einen brief an vision-bill verfasst. Werde diesen auch bald abschicken

Nun zwei Fragen:
1. gibt es eine Frist wann es endgültig zu spät ist und man zahlen muss?
2. soll ich das ganze per einschreiben machen

mfg dirtydancer


----------



## Newman (13 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



dirtydancer schrieb:


> 1. gibt es eine Frist wann es endgültig zu spät ist und man zahlen muss?



Also als ich damals Wirtschafts-und Rechtskunde LK hatte, wurde mir immer verklickert, dass sowas wie Fristen nur dann entstehen, wenn man einen Vertrag in beidseitigem Einverständnis geschlossen hat, und der Gläubiger dann eben eine solche Frist ggf. setzen kann.
Jetzt kannst du dir selbst die Frage stellen, ob du einen Kaufvertrag tatsächlich abgegeben, oder ob da nicht doch sowas wie Verarsche dahinter steckt und du den KV so gar nicht wolltest. Das BGB hat dazu ein paar gute §§.

Falls das eine s.g. illegale Rechtsberatung ist, dann löscht das bitte. Ich sehe das nur als Quellenangabe zum recherchieren.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



dirtydancer schrieb:


> ich habe nun mit meinem vater, da ich noch nicht volljährig bin einen brief an vision-bill verfasst. Werde diesen auch bald abschicken


aber bitte nicht, bevor *IHR *das hier *GRÜNDLICH* gelesen habt!
teltarif.de Forum: Vision Communication / Minderjährige
(Quelle: Verbraucherzentrale Baden-W'berg)


----------



## derauchnoch (18 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Seid gegrüßt Ihr Mitbetroffenen!!!

Hier mal für Euch Tipps für die Durchhalte-Moral!!! Die Nutzlosbriefe einfach mal in Ablage 17... genau, in die große runde Ablage links oder rechts neben dem Schreibtisch! Zerknüllen geht optional zusätlich! Und wer mit nachwachsenden Rohstoffen heizt: Die Pappe eignet sich exorbitant gut (in zerknülltem Zustand) zum in Gang setzen eines passablen Kaminfeuers....

Was ich Euch damit sagen will: La-La-La-Lasst Euch nicht verarschen - vor allem nicht von diesen [.........]!!!

Mein Status: Rechnung -> Mahnung (incl. Geb.) -> Märchen vom RA [.........] xxx (incl. Geb.) - synchron dazu ab Mahnung 4 x Anruf tägl. mit unterdrückter Nummer, ab Märchen vom RA steigerten sich die Anrufe auf 8 x Mo, 12 x Di, 10 x Mi ) Buhu, die haben mich kein einziges Mal erwischt (ich arbeite immer bis um 20 h - Überstunden haben definitiv Vorteile !!! ;o)) - Scheinbar herrscht am WE Büroruhe bei RA [.........] und seinen Telefon-Plagen, denn da war auch Ruhe - Schade eigentlich, hab mit meiner Freundin ne Wette laufen, wie oft sie täglich anrufen... Also, wer Ruhe am Telefon haben will und entsprechend technisch ausgestattet ist: Bei "Teilnehmer unbekannt" einfach mal durchklingeln lassen - entspannt ungemein und die Nachbarn denken, man sei tierisch wichtig!!!

Mein Ultimatum von RA [.........] läuft übrigens am 28.11.08 ab - ich schätze, danach stürmt die GSG 9 meine Bude und nimmt mir meinen Laptop und meinen Hamster weg! Kann kaum tippen vor lauter Angst!

Für alle, die unter SCHUFAphobie leiden (hab ich hier aber noch nirgends gelesen): EasyMove, das können die [.........] auch knicken (www.schufa.de - einfach mal lesen und entspannen!!!)

Power to the People - Yes you can (Zahlung verweigern) !!!


----------



## LisaLeineweber (19 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Gestern erreichte mich Post aus Flensburg, Inhalt ist "das scharfe Magazin Sexnews" als Gratisausgabe. Laut Impressum erscheint es monatlich und wird herausgegeben von NT Medien GmbH in Mainz (sexynews at newtex).

Ich habe nichts dergleichen bestellt. Weiß jemand, ob zwischen dieser Post und den Anwaltsschreiben ein direkter Zusammenhang besteht? 
Also etwa, dass Briefträger und Hausleute was zu tuscheln bekommen, weil man nicht gezahlt hat.


----------



## Dennis2309 (20 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hey,

ich habe auch den mist mit denen am laufen habe heute Post von denen bekommen. Ich habe mir alles durchgelesen alle Seiten. Ich bräuchte mal eine konkrete aussage was ich machen soll ich verzweifle sonst noch. Soll ich einfach warten oder soll ich widerrufung einlegen????? 

Bitte helft mir !!!!!!!:unzufrieden:


Gruß
Dennis2309


----------



## webwatcher (20 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Alles was du an Information brauchst steht in den Links oben  (einfach  nach oben scollen )

Einzelberatung ist auf Grund des Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz verboten


----------



## Dennis2309 (20 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

ja ich weis aber wollte mit jemanden reden der mehr erfahrung damit.das wäre echt toll wenn mir jemand sagen könnte was ich machen soll hab voll angst das die mir mit pfändung usw. kommen 

thx im vorraus 


Dennis2309


----------



## technofreak (20 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Dennis2309 schrieb:


> aber wollte mit jemanden reden der mehr erfahrung damit.das wäre echt toll wenn mir jemand sagen könnte was ich machen soll


Dafür ist die Verbraucherberatung bzw Anwalt zuständig: 



SEP schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 November 2008)

*Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht....*

Vision Communication GmbH
Konto ****
BLZ 51230800
Wirecard Bank AG

Kommentar? Nö. Oder vielleicht doch: 
Da kommt zusammen, was zusammen gehört. Quadrierte Seriösität quasi. Tolle PR für Grasbrunn. Das sind die idealen Vorzeigekunden für's neue Meister-Proper-Image.

[ir]Wobei man da googletechnisch schon schöne Sätze formulieren könnte: "Die V*** C*** GmbH, die in der Tradition der international bekannten I*C Telefonsexangebote betreibt, bei denen auf Seiten der Verbraucher durch die mangelhafte Preisauszeichnung schon einmal das Gefühl aufkommen kann, über den Tisch gezogen worden zu sein, hat nun ein Konto bei der W*** Bank, die zu einem Firmenverbund gehört, der vor Jahren als Inhaber der Cr*** mit Dialern auffiel, bei denen auf Seiten der Verbraucher ziemlich massiv das Gefühl aufkommen konnte, über den Tisch gezogen worden zu sein"
Schön, nicht wahr?[/ir]


----------



## Nick (23 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Zusammen,
bin auch vor ein paar Stunden auf diese Abzocke reingefallen:wall:. Im Fernseh kam diese Nummer 01805 604704(das kleingedruckte, versteckte habe ich erst nach dem ca. 2 minütigen Telefonat geunden :-?). Diese Frauenstimme am Telefon hat was von 30 Tagen erzählt...BLA BLA. Daraufhin wollte ich auflegen, habe aber zuerst versehentlich auf eine Ziffer gedrückt und dann sofort aufgelegt. Anschließend habe ich mir diese Werbung noch einmal GANZ genau angesehen (stand weniger als 1/2 Meter vor dem Fernseh) und das Kleingedruckte auch gefunden. Ich bin sofort ins www und habe glücklicherweise diese Seite gefunden und mich nach fast 30 gelesenden Seiten wieder ein wenig beruhigt. Falls diese Leute also morgen anrufen sollten, weiß ich zumindest erst mal garnicht wo ich wohne und hoffe der Rest bleibt mir erspart. Ansonsten lege ich wohl gleich einen eigenen Ordner an. Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge. Habt mir damit schon ziemlich weiter geholfen.
Gruß
Nick


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Nick schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge. Habt mir damit schon ziemlich weiter geholfen.


Das tun wir doch gerne (*).

Deine Nummer kam hier schon vor:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t250636.html?highlight=01805604704#post250636

Google kennt sie auch

_editiert_


----------



## Lucien777 (23 November 2008)

*Vision Bill*

Hallo,

ich habe gestern Nacht im Rausch und aus Neugierde eine 01805 Nummer angerufen, die in der Werbung im Fernseher ausgestrahlt wurde. Es war ein übertrieben billiges Angebot und in der Werbung wurde stark darauf hingewiesen, dass es keine Abzocke ist. Nun habe ich angerufen und es ertönt ein Signal und die Stimme einer Frau die sagt : Nun kannst du 30 Tage lang 1 Stunde pro Tag telefonieren. Ich, deutlich erschrocken lege sofort auf ohne jeglichen Dienst in Anspruch zu nehmen und das schlechte Gewissen setzt ein. Ich hatte ein schlechtes Gefühl und erkundete mich in diesem und anderen Foren nach dem Anbieter und der Abofalle. Als ich gelesen habe dass es in der Werbung versteckt ist, das es ein Abo ist habe ich auf die Werbung gewartet und musste mich 1 Meter davor stellen um überhaupt etwas erkennen zu müssen. Dann habe ich auch gelesen dass ein Anruf oder irgendwelche Mahnungen sowie Zahlungsaufforderungen folgen.
Nun, mit einem noch schlechteren Gefühl schrieb ich an Vision Bill eine E-Mail, die, weil es gerade mal gestern passierte noch nicht beantwortet ist.

Hier die Mail :



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ich, Nutzer der Rufnummer xxxxxxxxxx verweigere die Zahlung der 56 € für das angeblich abgeschlossene Abo der Nummer 01805 604 704.
> Ich habe mich lediglich über das Angebot erkunden wollen und so wie ich erwarte wurde automatisch ein Abo abgeschlossen, falls ich mich irren sollte geben Sie mir bitte bescheid. Weder in der Werbung, noch in den gesprochenen Angaben am Anfang des Telefonats wurde erwähnt, dass das Abo automatisch durch wählen der Nummer abgeschlossen wird. Auch in der Werbung konnte man nirgens erkennen, dass dies automatisch geschieht. Ein Vertrag wird gewöhnlich von zwei Seiten abgeschlossen, was hier nicht der Fall war. Ich habe den Service nicht genutzt und werde es auch weiterhin nicht. Wenn sie diese Zahlungverweigerung zu bemängeln haben, antworten Sie mir bitte in kürzester Zeit. Ich hoffe dies ohne Schwierigkeiten klären zu können.
> ...


 Nun habe ich einige Fragen.

1. Wird dieses Abo IMMER abgeschlossen, also bei jedem Anrufer oder,  sind es mehr oder weniger ausgewählte Nummern die Mahnungen und der gleichen erhalten?

2. Ich hab direkt eine E-Mail verschickt nachdem ich mehrmals von Abzocke gelesen habe, war das ein Fehler? Schließlich haben sie noch nicht angerufen und einen Brief erhalten sowieso nicht!

3. Ich habe nur die Nummer gewählt und mir DAS ANGEBOT anhören wollen. Aber da kam ein Piep und es heisst : Sie können diese Nummer nun 30 Tage lang........ nutzen. Muss ich nicht wenigstens etwas drücken zur Bestätigung und Annahme des Vertrags?

4. Ich habe den Service nicht genutzt, d. h. ich habe keine der Damen gewählt die dann ihren Dienst erfüllen....ich habe sofort am Anfang der Aufzählung der zu wählenden Damen aufgelegt. Hilft mir das weiter?

5. Was kann nun schlimmstensfalls passieren?


Ich hoffe jemand kann mir Antworten auf all diese Fragen geben.
Ich danke im Voraus und warte.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Diese Art von Fallen wird hier behandelt und bewertet:

SMS-Abo-Falle - Antispam.de


----------



## Lucien777 (23 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hmm....in dem oben vorhandenen Link kann ich leider nicht wirklich Bezug auf meine Situation finden. Es geht dort schließlich um eine SMS, bei dieser mann auch noch zurückschreiben muss.
Ich konnte die Antworten für meine Fragen leider nicht aus daraus entnehmen und bitte es für mich nochmal zu erläutern, wenn es nicht zu aufwändig ist. Ich bin zur Zeit etwas unruhig und hoffe hier antworten zu erhalten die dies vielleicht ändern.

Ich habe auch noch eine zusätzliche Frage.

6. Das Abo gilt ja 30 Tage lang 1 Stunde pro Tag. Verfliegt es danach automatisch oder ist es ein Abo das EIGENTLICH gekündigt werden muss?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir schnell antworten.
Danke wieder im voraus.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Lucien777 schrieb:


> 1. Wird dieses Abo IMMER abgeschlossen, also bei jedem Anrufer oder,  sind es mehr oder weniger ausgewählte Nummern die Mahnungen und der gleichen erhalten?


Seitens der Firma wurde uns ggü. geäußert, dass erst nach einer Anrufdauer von etwa 40 Sekunden eine Rechnung fällig wird. Das ist genau der Zeitpunkt, an dem man die "1" drücken soll, um die AGB abzuhören.
Wenn die mal die Nummer haben, starten sie die Versuche, dazu einen Rechnungsempfänger zu finden. Falls sie den finden, kriegt die Person, die das schafft, ein bisschen Geld. Das muß ein netter Job sein. Die identifizierte Person, die mit der Person identisch sein könnte, die angerufen hat, kriegt dann die Rechnung.

Dann kriegt noch derjenige Geld, der den Telefonsexdienst betreibt. Zur Höhe der Rechnungen sagt die Firma selbst


> *** und ihre Inkassopartner behalten sich das Recht vor, auf Bezahlung  von einzelnen Rechnungen von Anrufern nach eigenem Ermessen zu verzichten oder  den Rechnungsbetrag zu reduzieren. Dies trifft insbesondere bei minderjährigen   Anrufern zu oder wenn es *** oder deren Inkassopartnern zweckmäßig   erscheint, um einen Zahlungseingang zu erwirken.


Es ist also alles irgendwie etwas schwammig.



> 2. Ich hab direkt eine E-Mail verschickt nachdem ich mehrmals von Abzocke gelesen habe, war das ein Fehler?


Kommt drauf an. Wenn Du nur kurz angerufen hast, dürfte eh keine Rechnung kommen. Das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung. Dann ist es egal, ob Du eine Mail schreibst oder nicht.
Die Aussage der Firma, dass für Anrufe unter 40 Sek keine Rechnung gestellt wird, kann ich übrigens bestätigen. Daher hätte ich an Deiner Stelle nicht den Kontakt gesucht. 
Dass Du damit "zugegeben" hast, der Anrufer gewesen zu sein, ist dann kein Problem, wenn Dein Vertragspartner eine seriöse Firma ist. Wenn man aber auf dem Standpunkt steht, dass die Veretragsbedingungen nicht transparent waren, ist kein Vertrag und keine Zahlungsverpflichtung entstanden. Ich würde übrigens versuchen, die Werbung zu dokumentieren. 


> Schließlich haben sie noch nicht angerufen und einen Brief erhalten sowieso nicht!


Es kommt auch möglicherweise keine Rechnung. Dann kommt sie aber nicht deswegen nicht, weil Du eine Mail geschrieben hast, sondern deswegen nicht, weil Dein Anruf kurz war.


> 3. Ich habe nur die Nummer gewählt und mir DAS ANGEBOT anhören wollen. Aber da kam ein Piep und es heisst : Sie können diese Nummer nun 30 Tage lang........ nutzen. Muss ich nicht wenigstens etwas drücken zur Bestätigung und Annahme des Vertrags?


Anwahl = Vertragsschluß *zu den in der Werbung genannten Bedingungen*, das sagen die AGB. Dann müssten diese Angaben aber den Regeln zur Preisauszeichnung entsprechen. Für mich tun sie das nicht, richterliche Urteile dazu kenne ich nicht.


> 4. Ich habe den Service nicht genutzt, d. h. ich habe keine der Damen gewählt die dann ihren Dienst erfüllen....ich habe sofort am Anfang der Aufzählung der zu wählenden Damen aufgelegt. Hilft mir das weiter?


Ja.


> 5. Was kann nun schlimmstensfalls passieren?


In der Ansicht, einen Vertrag mit Dir geschlossen zu haben, könnten die Dir eine Rechnung schicken. Kümmer Dich mal um einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis, um die Anrufdauer selbst dokumentieren zu können. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass keine Rechnung kommt (mitlesende oder informierte Geschäftsführer aus Krefeld könnten sich ja dazu mal öffentlich äußern)


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

PS: Fragen & Antworten



> *Frage: *Ich wusste nicht was der Service kostet!
> *Antwort: * In allen Werbemaßnahmen für unseren Service *ist der Preis unseres Angebotes deutlich innerhalb der gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Pflichtangaben ersichtlich.* Ferner sind *innerhalb des Telefonservices die Preise und Laufzeiten unseres Angebotes noch einmal genannt.* Erst nachdem diese Angaben und gegebenenfalls noch die AGB abgehört worden sind, ist Ihr Anruf bei uns kostenpflichtig.


Das ist die Vision der Vision.
Ich habe bisher kein Angebot der Firma gesehen, das für mich einen deutlichen Preishinweis gehabt hätte. Behaupten können die freilich das Gegenteil.
Was soll der Satz denn eigentlich genau bedeuten?
"Der Preis ist innerhalb der gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Pflichtangaben ersichtlich"
Das ist Geblubber, aber keine Aussage. Ich verstehe den Satz jedenfalls nicht.

Was sind denn eigentlich die gesetzlichen Vorgaben der Preisangabe?
PAngV, §1 (6) ("Grundvorschriften")
_
Die Angaben nach dieser Verordnung müssen der allgemeinen Verkehrsauffassung und den Grundsätzen von Preisklarheit und Preiswahrheit entsprechen. Wer zu Angaben nach dieser Verordnung verpflichtet ist, hat diese *dem Angebot oder der Werbung eindeutig zuzuordnen sowie leicht erkennbar und deutlich lesbar oder sonst gut wahrnehmbar zu machen. Bei der Aufgliederung von Preisen sind die Endpreise hervorzuheben*. _

Da wird man als Anbieter schnell zum Mr Bean, wenn man sich nicht daran hält 

Mangelnde Preisangaben sind übrigens wohl auch eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Müsste man mal die Behörden in Düsseldorf fragen.


----------



## Lucien777 (23 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ich hoffe doch sehr, das mein Anruf diese 40 Sekunden nicht überschritten hat. Aber es wurden mir weder AGB vorgelesen, oder wenigstens zur Auswahlgestellt sie zu lesen und ich habe sofort nach dem "Also.... willst die bla bla bla....dan drücke die 1!" aufgelegt. Ich habe danach nochmal angerufen jedoch das 2. Mal für maximal 5 Sekunden. Ich wollte wissen ob sie jetzt nochmal genau das selbe sagen oder nicht.

Nein! Das haben sie nicht. Sie haben beim 2. Anruf direkt mit den Aufzählungen angefangen. Das ist die Tatsache die mir etwas Sorgen bereitet.

Ich hoffe mal wirklich das nichts Zustande gekommen ist und ich nie was von ihnen höre. Wenn jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit diesem Anbieter hat und schon weiter ist, würde ich sie gerne hören.

Danke schon mal für diese deutliche Auslegung Aka-Aka. Wenn du noch etwas in Erfahrung bringst oder der 2. Anruf jetzt doch etwas Skepsis in dir weckt lass es mich bitte wissen.

Vielen Dank nochmal


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Was anderes... Wurdest Du bei der Werbung darauf hingewiesen, dass Dich der Anruf bei der 01805 14ct/Min kostet aus dem Festnetz der deutschen Telekom und dass abweichende Preise möglich sind?
Falls nicht: Melde das mal an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de - und zwar bitteschön unabhängig von Deinem Anruf. Falls mir die Werbung in die Finger kommt, schaue ich sie mir gerne an - aber ich habe selten Zugang zur Stöhnwerbung außerhalb des Videotextes...


----------



## Lucien777 (23 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ich bin mir sicher die 14 Cent wurden erwähnt, aber der Teil mit den abweichenden Preisen, ich denke dan den würde ich mich erinnern können.
Das Gespräch lief ungefähr so ab :

-Also ich nehme mal an, es beginnt sobald die Dame beginnt zu sprechen.
(Ich glaube es war genau das mit den 14 Cent, wobei ich nicht weiß ob dieses Piep Signal vor oder nach dieser Information kam, was mich also fragen lässt, welche Wirkung dieses Signal hatte.)
-Dann dieses " Und jetzt leiten wir dich direkt an unsere.......weiter"
-Dann " Wenn du Lust auf.....dann drücke die 1"

UND AUFGELEGT!

Also eines versteh ich vor allem nicht. Ich habe angerufen und aufgelegt.
Dann wollte ich mich versichern, dass sie das was dort gesagt wurde immer sagen, und habe nochmal für ca. 5 Sekunden angerufen.
Aber beim 2. blieben sämtliche Informationen weg....das heisst irgendwas müssen sie ja von mir gespeichert haben, wenn sie die Nummer erkannt haben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Lucien777 schrieb:


> Ich habe angerufen und aufgelegt.
> Dann wollte ich mich versichern, dass sie das was dort gesagt wurde immer sagen, und habe nochmal für ca. 5 Sekunden angerufen.
> Aber beim 2. blieben sämtliche Informationen weg....das heisst irgendwas müssen sie ja von mir gespeichert haben, wenn sie die Nummer erkannt haben.


Ich denke, Deine Spekulation geht in die richtige Richtung... Ich habe ähnliche Beobachtungen gemacht mit einem österreichischen Service der Visionäre - aber ich will dazu nicht viel sagen. Schwebendes Verfahren 

Es ändert ja nichts an Deiner Position, wenn der zweite Anruf deshalb ohne die Ansage wäre, weil die schon beim ersten Anruf von einem Vertragsschluß ausgehen, wenn *Du* nicht davon ausgehst und wenn das Gericht dies hypothetisch auch so sehen würde.


----------



## Lucien777 (23 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Mh...

Mein Problem ist, ich will das dieses Abo nie abgeschlossen wurde und ich nie einen Anruf bekomme.

Halten Sie es für wahrscheinlich oder tendieren Sie zu der Meinung dass mich bald ein Anruf erwartet?

Mich interessiert einfach die Meinung einer erfahrenen Person.

Danke


----------



## Antiscammer (23 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Wie auch immer.

Auch, wenn eine Rechnung/Mahnung kommt, gilt:


 Der Forderungssteller muss im Streitfall beweisen, dass es einen Vertragsschluss gegeben hat.
 Das heißt: er muss beweisen, dass es eine Willenserklärung Deinerseits gegeben hat, ein bestimmtes Leistungspaket kaufen zu wollen.
 Wenn lediglich ein Telefonanruf auf einer bestimmten, im TV beworbenen Nummer erfolgt ist, kann hieraus nicht schon eine solche Willenserklärung abgeleitet werden. Ein solcher Anruf kann auch rein zufällig, z.B. durch Vertippen der Nummer, erfolgen.
 Schon von daher dürfte eine Beweisführung, es sei eine Willenserklärung zur Bestellung des Angebots erfolgt, kaum machbar sein.
 Eine Preisauszeichnung, die nur im Betrachtungsabstand von 1 m vor dem Bildschirm wahrnehmbar ist, entspricht wohl kaum der "allgemeinen Verkehrsauffassung von Preisklarheit und Preiswahrheit" im Sinne der  Preisangabenverordnung (PAngV)
 Eine solche verschleierte Preisangabe, die nur nach aktivem Suchen auffindbar ist, ist grob wettbewerbswidrig und kann wohl kaum Vertragsgrundlage werden.
 Wenn schon eine eindeutige Preisauszeichnung im Angebot nicht erfolgt ist, kann in den AGB stehen, was will: das ist dann als Überraschungsklausel gemäß § 305 c BGB zu werten. Eine überraschende Preisangabe in den AGB ist daher null und nichtig.
 Ein Vertragsschluss nach den Fernabsatzregelungen des BGB setzt auch voraus, dass auf das Widerrufsrecht in Textform (!) hingewiesen wurde. Diese Pflicht zur Widerrufsbelehrung gilt auch dann, wenn gem. § 312 BGB "das Angebot unverzüglich in Anspruch genommen wurde". Eine Widerrufsbelehrung, die lediglich an den AGB angehängt ist, reicht nicht.
Ist eine solche Widerrufsbelehrung dem Schuldner nicht nachweisbar in Textform zugegangen, kann sich der Anspruchssteller schon von daher i.d.R. den Anspruch über den Kamin hängen.

Fazit:
Es liegen hier vielerlei Gründe und Handhaben vor, um in einem rechtlichen Streitfall (der aber ohnehin mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nie eintreten wird...) aus der Sache wieder herauszukommen.
Falls ein solcher Streitfall jemals eintreten sollte, hilft gern ein Anwalt weiter. Die Anwaltskosten zahlt der Anspruchssteller, wenn er verliert - was in derartigen Fällen wohl kaum anders laufen würde.

In aller Regel hat man aber in solchen Fällen allenfalls für einige Zeit ein penetrantes, wiederholtes Droh- und Mahngeblubber seitens beauftragter Inkassobüros zu befürchten. Die dort immer wieder geäußerten Drohungen: "Mahnbescheid...Vollstreckung...Prozess..." werden aber mit 99.99999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.
Uns ist von diesem Anbieter nicht ein einziger Prozess gegen irgendeinen angeblichen Schuldner bekannt geworden.
Das spricht Bände.


----------



## Lucien777 (23 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ein sehr beruhigender Post. Vielen Dank, ich klammere mich mal an die Hoffnung nie etwas von diesem Anbieter zu hören und falls doch, werde ich mich auf genau diese Rechte berufen.
Eine große Hilfe dieses Forum und nochmals Danke.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hier übrigens ein angeblicher O-Ton vom Geschäftsführer der Visionäre, der auch Deine Frage beantwortet, wieso beim zweiten Anruf keine Ansage mehr kam: 
Rechti.de &bull; Thema anzeigen - Stress mit Solidus/Vision Communication



> Jedem Anrufer werden die Bedingungen *beim ersten Anruf* ohne Berechnung mitgeteilt, auf Wunsch kann der Anrufer unsere AGBs abhören und sich genauestens informieren. *Das Abhören der Preisinformation und Nutzungsbedingungen ist ebenfalls möglich und wird selbstverständlich nicht berechnet.*
> [Anmerkung: Die *Möglichkeit* einer Preisangabe *anzubieten* entspricht keineswegs dem Gesetz - dazu gibt es sogar irgendwo ein Urteil...]
> Bereits in der Werbung wird der Anrufer darauf hingewiesen, dass es sich um einen Abonnementdienst handelt, der für 30 Tage bestellt wird, pro Tag mit maximal 60 Minuten genutzt werden kann und bei einem Minutenpreis von € 0,036 pro Monat € 64,80 kostet


----------



## Antiscammer (23 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Als kleine Ergänzung.

Soll man auf substanzlose Forderungen überhaupt reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html
Dort geht es zwar um Internetabzocke, aber das Prinzip ist das gleiche: Mahndroh-Kasperle-Theater.

Was tun bei einem Mahnbescheid (der aber ziemlich sicher eh nicht kommen wird)?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Der Unterschied ist aber, dass Herr R*D* die Absicht hat (anderes kann man ihm zumindest nicht unterstellen) ein Angebot zu präsentieren, bei dem der Preis klar transportiert wird. Der arme Brite schafft es halt nur leider leider nach meiner Auffassung trotz jahrelanger Übung immer noch nicht (*).

Er bietet ja auch eine Dienstleistung an (wobei noch die Frage ist, was er denn genau anbietet). Die Nutzer der Dienstleistung sind sich auch klar, dass eine kostenpflichtige Dienstleistung angeboten wird.

Egal, ob man angeheitert ist (wäre man besoffen, könnte man nicht mehr wählen) oder sonst irgendwie in seiner Entscheidungsfähigkeit beeinträchtigt: Jeder geschäftsfähige Erwachsene, der dort anruft, weiß, dass so etwas Geld kostet. Das ist ein ganz erheblicher Unterschied zur Nutzlosbranche.

Dann hört's aber auch schon auf: R*D* weiß ganz genau, wie kritisch sein Modell beäugt wird seit Jahren. Er wird sich vor keinem Gericht der Welt darauf rausreden können, nicht *gewusst* zu haben, dass er nur dann Anspruch auf die Kohle hat, wenn seine Preisauszeichnung ok ist.

Wenn er *der Ansicht ist*, dass sein Preisauszeichnungsmodell ausreichend ist, soll er doch mal klagen. Geld hat er doch wohl genug.

Was bedeutet es aber für Außenstehende, dass er *nicht* klagt? 
Das *kann* heißen, dass er nicht klagt, weil er zu verlieren fürchtet. Es *kann* aber auch bedeuten, dass ihm sein Gewinn reicht, selbst wenn ein Teil der Nutzer nicht bezahlt.

Die Tatsache, dass nicht versucht wird, das Geld einzuklagen, *muß *also nicht bedeuten, dass hier böswillig mit wissentlich nicht bestandskräftigen Forderungen gearbeitet wird.

Um keine Verwirrung entstehen zu lassen: Ich wiederhole, *dass ich noch keinen einzigen Fall gesehen habe, bei dem ein Angebot des Herrn R*D* fair und ausreichend den Preis deutlich gemacht hätte*.

---
(*)
Nachtrag: Man muß immer die ganze Geschichte erzählen... R*D* arbeitete 2001 als Projektmanager beim international tätigen Telefonsexkonzern "IBC". Nach mir vorliegenden Informationen wurde daraufhin ein Redakteur der MoPo bei ihm eingeladen, der über die Firma berichten sollte. Dieser habe dann einen Artikel veröffentlicht, der nicht dem entsprochen hat, was ihm zur Prüfung vorab vorgelegt wurde. Insofern war der gute Herr R*D* damals auch ein bisschen das Opfer einer Irreführung geworden 
In dem Artikel wird auch von Kritik an der Firma von Ex-Mitarbeitern gesprochen, die sich damals von den Machenschaften distanzierten. Das ist etwas, was es in dieser Branche immer wieder gibt: Man distanziert sich nachher immer von allem...
Ich nenne das gerne das "Mainzsyndrom". 

http://archiv.mopo.de/rewrite/show.php?pfad=/archiv/2001/20011108/200111081212.html&drucken=yes
[offtopic]


> Als Mister X schließlich die Handy-Nummer D*s anwählte, _war der Brite gerade mit seinem Oldtimer unterwegs_ und sah sich nicht zu einem Interview in der Lage. Er versprach zurückzurufen. Tat es aber nicht


[/offtopic]
Das Auto spielte da auch schon eine Rolle 


> Wenn es darum geht, das Geld einzutreiben, setzt IBC voll auf Zermürbungstaktik. Zahlt der "Kunde" nicht freiwillig, wird das Inkasso-Büro "Persolvo" eingeschaltet, das wüste Drohungen ausstößt. Zahlungssäumige IBC-Kunden erhalten von "Persolvo" eine so genannte "Langzeitüberwachungsmitteilung". In dem Wisch heißt es: "Die gegen Sie bestehende Forderung ist nun in unserem System zur Überwachung gespeichert. Das heißt, dass wir für eine sehr lange Zeit die Forderung an Sie verfolgen werden. Wir werden Zinsen zu Ihrem Betrag hinzufügen und zwar jeden Tag ..."


Persolvo tritt heute nicht mehr auf, *Zermürbungstaktik* wohl....


----------



## Antiscammer (23 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Die Nutzer der Dienstleistung sind sich auch klar, dass eine kostenpflichtige Dienstleistung angeboten wird.



Nöja. War das hier wirklich so?

Der User Lucien777 schreibt doch:


> Als ich gelesen habe dass es in der Werbung versteckt ist, das es ein Abo ist habe ich auf die Werbung gewartet und musste mich 1 Meter davor stellen um überhaupt etwas erkennen zu müssen.



Er hat also beim Anschauen der Werbung nicht registriert, dass hier ein Leistungspaket geordert werden soll.
Erst, als er hier informiert wurde, hat er die Werbung nochmal angesehen und musste selbst da aktiv auf 1 m Sehabstand suchen, bis er den "Preishinweis" fand.

Also musste der User sich "nach allgemeiner Verkehrsauffassung" wohl nicht darüber im klaren sein, dass hier eine kostenpflichtige Dienstleistung bestellt wurde.

Es liegt meiner Meinung nach hier (ich habe allerdings selbst die Werbung nicht in Augenschein nehmen können, ich gucke seit Jahren überhaupt kein TV mehr...) genau dasselbe Szenario einer bewusst verschleierten Preisangabe vor, wie bei den bekannten Abzocker-Webseiten der Nutzlosbranche, wo in Kleinstschrift (hellblau auf marineblau-indigoblau-gestricheltem Untergrund... :scherzkeks: ..."...natürlich ganz klar ersichtlich..."...:scherzkeks eine versteckte Preisangabe erfolgt, die nicht den Bestimmungen der PAngV genügt.
Das ist wettbewerbs- und ordnungswidrig.

Auch wäre es nicht auszuschließen, dass man durch Vertippen der Nummer aus Versehen, völlig ungewollt, bei dem Herrn Dienstleister landet. Auch dann würde die Nummer registriert, es würde das übliche Manöver zur Feststellung des Nummerninhabers erfolgen. Auch dieses Manöver: rechtlich schon nach BDSG äußerst fragwürdig.

Es gibt bei diesem "Anmeldeverfahren" keine wie auch immer geartete beweisbare Willenserklärung, aus der hervorgeht, dass der Anrufer ein kostenpflichtiges Leistungspaket bestellen wolle.

Und der Herr D. soll doch nicht so "kulant" tun. Er weiß ganz genau, dass er, wenn ein Minderjähriger dort anruft, eh schon mangels Geschäftsfähigkeit des Minderjährigen vor Gericht keine Chance hätte. Es ist also von ihm nicht "Kulanz", die Forderung zu stornieren, sondern beruht darauf, dass er eh keine Chance hätte und das auch weiß. Reine Augenwischerei.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Also musste der User sich "nach allgemeiner Verkehrsauffassung" wohl nicht darüber im klaren sein, dass hier eine kostenpflichtige Dienstleistung bestellt wurde.


Wir beiden "alten hasen" müssen aufpassen, dass wir den Betroffenen nicht verwirren (bzw. ich muß...). Wenn ich der Ansicht wäre, dass die PAngV hier eingehalten wird, würde ich das auch sagen. Nein, natürlich wird sie nicht eingehalten. Und selbst wenn, bliebe immer noch die Frage, ob das ausreichend preisausgezeichnete Angebot dadurch angenommen wird, dass man da anruft. Es ist und bleibt eine normale Telefonnummer! (und keine Mehrwertnummern, bei der man argumentieren könnte, wenn auch nicht erfolgreich, dass man ja wissen müsste, dass es teuer wird) 
Und 01805 ist eine "shared cost"-Nummer, wo man normalerweise eine Servicehotline erwartet für 14ct/Min. Auch das würde vor Gericht in diesen Fällen eine Rolle spielen...

Dass es sich um ein Abo handelt wurde nicht ausreichend dargestellt, dass es 3,6*1800 cents kostet, wurde nicht ausreichend dargestellt. Klar.

Aber dass es prinzipiell was kostet (3ct/min), dass es also kostenpflichtig ist, das musste doch klar gewesen sein. 


> Es war *ein übertrieben billiges Angebot* und in der Werbung wurde stark darauf hingewiesen, dass es keine Abzocke ist. Nun habe ich angerufen und es ertönt ein Signal und die Stimme einer Frau die sagt : Nun kannst du 30 Tage lang 1 Stunde pro Tag telefonieren.



Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre, müsste man lachen - lachen darüber, wie exakt hier genau das passiert, was diese Visionäre selbst über ihren Dienst sagen:



> According to the company, surfers *are invited to call a regular local number* for either chat or phone sex services which are *advertised at three cents per minute (Euro)*. This buys them a 30 day subscription, during which time they will be granted up to an hour's worth of phone fun per day during that time.


(Quelle: XBIZ)

Spätestens wenn ein hypothetisch mit dem Fall betroffener Richter das lesen würde, dürfte es verdammt eng werden für die Jungs 


> Der Betroffene hier hat ja wohl angerufen, um sich schlauer zu machen über das Angebot.


...und wenn er dann rechtzeitig auflegt, passiert ihm nichts. Ich gehe mit 95%er Wahrscheinlichkeit davon aus, dass er niemals von denen hören wird.


> Es liegt meiner Meinung nach hier (...)  Preisangabe (...) die nicht den Bestimmungen der PAngV genügt. Das ist wettbewerbs- und ordnungswidrig.


Da stimme ich Dir so vollstens und gänzestens zu, wie ich überhaupt kann.


> ...durch Vertippen der Nummer aus Versehen, völlig ungewollt, bei dem Herrn Dienstleister landet... Auch dann würde die Nummer registriert


Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. Und wie würde man anders als mit einer Beschlagnahmung der Telefonanlagen belegen können, dass dies passiert? Die Frage an sich wurde schon öfter gestellt, aber noch nie beantwortet.


> Es gibt bei diesem "Anmeldeverfahren" keine wie auch immer geartete beweisbare Willenserklärung, aus der hervorgeht, dass der Anrufer ein kostenpflichtiges Leistungspaket bestellen wolle.


Wie wäre aber der Wille einer Person zu beurteilen, die 30 Minuten in der Leitung bleibt? 


> Und der Herr D. soll doch nicht so "kulant" tun. (...) wenn ein Minderjähriger dort anruft, eh schon mangels Geschäftsfähigkeit vor Gericht keine Chance hätte (...)


Wer die Minderjährigkeit des Anrufers im Disput mit RD vorbringt, kriegt eine Rechnung über etwa die Hälfte des Betrages. Und das, obwohl damit eine Rechnung für eine Dienstleistung gestellt wird (auch wenn man das dann anders nennt), *die per Gesetz strafbar ist*.
Aber selbst das zuständige Ministerium (BMLEV) räumt ein, dass der nicht durchsetzbare Jugendschutz in diesem Bereich nicht etwa dazu führt, solche Angebote zu verbieten, sondern dazu, den Jugendschutz hier faktisch aufzuheben. Das ist einer der Gründe, wieso ich so beharrlich an diesem Thema dranbleibe. Diese Haltung des deutschen Minsiteriums ist ein Skandal, den keiner ausreichend zur Kennntis nimmt.
Zurück zur "Kulanz": Das war nicht so ganz ernst gemeint. Denk Dir Ironietags dazu. Mir war nur wichtig, darauf hinzuweisen, dass die Firma ihren eigenen Kunden gegenüber (also denen, die per Werbung Leute fangen, die da anrufen) von vorneherein sagt "Kann sein, dass wir mal eine Rechnung stellen und mal nicht, je nachdem, wie der Fall liegt". Das ist ja wohl ein Witz, oder?


In der Summe: Der hier konkret betroffene Lucien wird nie von denen hören. Und selbst wenn, könnte er ruhig schlafen.


----------



## still213 (23 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hallo leute, ich habe letzte woche eine zeitschrift bekommen, obwohl ich mit der firma nix zu tun habe! 
Inhalt ist "das scharfe Magazin Sexnews" als Gratisausgabe. Laut Impressum erscheint es monatlich und wird herausgegeben von NT Medien GmbH in Mainz (sexynews at newtex).

ich habe nix bestellt oder angerufen, kann es sein das vision bill jetzt die adressen an solchen firmen weitergibt um weiter kohle abzusahnen?
war natürlich schockiert, als ich die zeitschrift in die hände bekommen habe, nicht das die aus der gratisausgabe eine "kostenausgabe" machen! aber was so sein wird!
habe nach der firma nachgegoogelt habe aber nichts besonderes gefunden!
hat einer ne ahnung über die firma?!
danke schon im voraus


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Das wurde hier auch schon berichtet
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49753-vision-bill-10.html#post258013

Ich habe das überlesen...
was meinst du mit sexynews(at)newtex?
Ist das eine Mailadresse? Was steht da noch so drin? (bitte PN)

NT Medien AG kam ursprünglich aus Frankfurt/Main (Frankfurt am Mainz HRB 78276), die frühere GFin arbeitet(e) in einer Frankfurter Rechtsanwaltskanzlei und/oder für einen Pferdeverband. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie das zusammenhängen soll.

wie heisst denn der Titel genau? Ist irgendeine Identifikation drin? Kam das als Wurfsendung oder im Kuvert? Was stand auf dem Kuvert?
Bis dato ist das unbekannt und mysteriös und möglicherweise ohne Zusammenhang, obwohl irgendwas mit einem Magazin gaaaanz weit hinten in der Erinnerung klingelt...


----------



## LisaLeineweber (24 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

das war mein post 464, das hier zitiert wird. 

ja, bei sexynews(at)newtex handelt es sich um die im Magazin angegebene mailadi des Herausgebers NT Medien in Mainz.

Das Magazin kam als frankierter Brief (25 ct) aus Flensburg. Ein Absender war auf dem Kuvert nicht angegeben, nur Flensburg war groß zu lesen. Zunächst dachte ich an die Verkehrssünderkartei. Beim Öffnen dann an Beate U. Dann fand ich im impressum obige Angaben. 
Meine Adresse auf dem Kuvert war haargenau so geschrieben wie in den Schreiben der Vision und deren Anwaltskanzlei, weshalb ich von einem direkten Zusammenhang ausgehe (bisher schrieb niemand sonst meine Adresse so).


Ich habe das überlesen...
was meinst du mit sexynews(at)newtex?
Ist das eine Mailadresse? Was steht da noch so drin? (bitte PN)

NT Medien AG kam ursprünglich aus Frankfurt/Main (Frankfurt am Mainz HRB 78276), die frühere GFin arbeitet(e) in einer Frankfurter Rechtsanwaltskanzlei und/oder für einen Pferdeverband. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie das zusammenhängen soll.

wie heisst denn der Titel genau? Ist irgendeine Identifikation drin? Kam das als Wurfsendung oder im Kuvert? Was stand auf dem Kuvert?
Bis dato ist das unbekannt und mysteriös und möglicherweise ohne Zusammenhang, obwohl irgendwas mit einem Magazin gaaaanz weit hinten in der Erinnerung klingelt...[/quote]


----------



## Lucien777 (24 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill Geklärt!*

Hallo,
also ich habe heute eine Mail von Vision Bill erhalten. Lest sie euch durch, auf jeden Fall sind meine Sorgen wie weggeblasen.



> Sehr geehrter Herr ******,
> 
> nachweislich wurde von dem Telefonanschluss ********** der von uns in
> Rechnung gestellte Sevice bestellt. Da diese Hotline nur kurz in Anspruch
> ...


 
Ich danke euch nochmal für die beruhigenden Posts und verabschiede mich mal. =)


----------



## flippa23 (24 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo hier der nächste Problemdfall ähnliche Situation wie bei meinem Vorgänger nachts um halb 6 diese Nummer angerufen... 3,6 cent die Minute...
Joa das mir am Telefon gesagt wurde das ich den Service für 30 Tage a60 min habe hab ich iwie nicht vernommen. Also habe ich den Dienst zehn min lang genutzt. Jetzt haben die mich angerufen und ich gab denen nur meine Adresse gegeben weil mir am Telefon ausdrücklich gesagt wurde das ich kein Abo abgeschlossen hätte! Also ich weiss jetzt nicht ob da iwas dran ist das ich diese 64,80 zahlen muss oder nich das ist der betrag dafür. was kann ich jetzt tun? bitte helft mir


----------



## dubaisunshine (24 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill Geklärt!*

HALLO LUCIEN777

wie hast Du das geschafft, diese mail zu bekommen?? Was hast du dem Kerl geschrieben??



Lucien777 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also ich habe heute eine Mail von Vision Bill erhalten. Lest sie euch durch, auf jeden Fall sind meine Sorgen wie weggeblasen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe heute die 1.Mahnung von visionbill erhalten, mit EUR 8,25 Mahngebühren und Inkassobüroandrohung.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill Geklärt!*



Lucien777 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also ich habe heute eine Mail von Vision Bill erhalten. Lest sie euch durch, auf jeden Fall sind meine Sorgen wie weggeblasen.


Krefeld hat sein Wort gehalten. So etwas merke ich mir. Ich nenne R*D* jetzt "Gentleman", bis ich die nächste unlautere Werbung von denen im TV sehe


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill Geklärt!*



dubaisunshine schrieb:


> Was hast du dem Kerl geschrieben??


Sag mal, wie würdest Du den reagieren, wenn Du dieser Herr D* wärest und jemand würde Dich als "dieser Kerl" bezeichnen? Bitte etwas mehr Contenance, meine Herren 
Es sind auf den Seiten der vision-communication-gmbh.com oder visioncom.tv Kontaktadressen angegeben und - noch ein Unterschied zu den Nutzlosanbietern - die werden beantwortet. Häufig sogar vom Geschäftsführer persönlich, wenn er nicht gerade mit dem weißen Flitzer unterwegs ist *fliiiiitz*

Ich habe was gegen RD, weil er für mich zu dieser internationalen IBC-Gruppe gehört und mir diese Dänen, Franzosen und Chinesen so was von gegen den Strich gehen... Aber ich bemühe mich stets, abgesehen von ironischen Spitzen fair zu argumentieren und zu kommunizieren - mit und über ihn


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



LisaLeineweber schrieb:


> Meine Adresse auf dem Kuvert war haargenau so geschrieben wie in den Schreiben der Vision und deren Anwaltskanzlei, weshalb ich von einem direkten Zusammenhang ausgehe (bisher schrieb niemand sonst meine Adresse so).


Frag doch mal bei Herrn D* nach, ob diese meine Vermutung stimmt: Dein Anruf war beim Anbieter X und wurde abgerechnet über die Vision Communication. Dann hat Dir X das Magazzin geschickt. Wäre die Frage zu klären, wie X an die Adresse kam? 

Vision versucht, Deine Adresse in Erfahrung zu bringen, um die Rechnung zustellen zu können. Aber was passiert dann mit diesen Daten? Ich würde mich mal über das Thema "T5F" schlau machen:
was ist ein T5F?
Lies hier:
T5F, auch TFFFFF - Antispam.de

Falls noch einmal so eine Zeitung kommt, könntest Du dem Absender einen T5F schicken. Frag mal im Forum Antispam nach.
und: immer schön freundlich bleiben.


----------



## dubaisunshine (24 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill Geklärt!*

Hallo Aka-Aka,

offenbar hast Du gute Beziehungen??



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Sag mal, wie würdest Du den reagieren, wenn Du dieser Herr D* wärest und jemand würde Dich als "dieser Kerl" bezeichnen? Bitte etwas mehr Contenance, meine Herren
> Es sind auf den Seiten der vision-communication-gmbh.com oder visioncom.tv Kontaktadressen angegeben und - noch ein Unterschied zu den Nutzlosanbietern - die werden beantwortet. Häufig sogar vom Geschäftsführer persönlich, wenn er nicht gerade mit dem weißen Flitzer unterwegs ist


 
Bei mir war es wie bei Lucie777, aber nicht im TV sondern bei einem Ableger von utube . Da kamen nur 2 Zeilen, eine NORMALE (rheinländische glaube ich) TelNr. und der Hinweis auf 3 cent, mit Stern (der aber nicht erklärt wurde).
Genutzt habe ich den Service jedenfalls nicht...(vielleicht hätte ich es...für 3 Cent...na ja...)
Gruß,dubaisunshine


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill Geklärt!*



dubaisunshine schrieb:


> Hallo Aka-Aka,
> offenbar hast Du gute Beziehungen


Vor ich kurz mal weg bin, muß ich das noch loswerden...
Ich habe mich wohl intensiver als alle anderen hier mit dieser Firma, dem GF und seinen früheren Firmen beschäftigt, insofern habe ich tatsächlich eine gewisse "Beziehung" zu denen - aber eine gute Beziehung? Nuja... 
Ich würde eher sagen "relativ fundiertes Hintergrundwissen" ...
a bisserl halt...

Deshalb interessiert mich das hier z.B. *extreeeeem*


> ja, bei sexynews(at)*newtex* handelt es sich um die im Magazin angegebene mailadi



Warum?
Gib mal newtex in die Forensuche ein... Dann landest Du hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...a-post200364.html?highlight=newtex#post200364
(Zusatzinfo: Colt ist der Ex-Arbeitgeber des Chefs der Bundesnetzagentur. Dies ist eine Feststellung)


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill Geklärt!*



dubaisunshine schrieb:


> nicht im TV sondern bei einem Ableger von utube . Da kamen nur 2 Zeilen, eine NORMALE (rheinländische glaube ich) TelNr. und der Hinweis auf 3 cent, mit Stern (der aber nicht erklärt wurde).


hast Du das noch konkreter? Dann bitte PN!


----------



## webwatcher (24 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill Geklärt!*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> - aber eine gute Beziehung? Nuja...


Ungefähr so wie die eines begeisterten Schlangenforschers zu einem  besonders 
seltenen,  besonders schönen und besonders giftigen Exemplar


----------



## Antiscammer (24 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



flippa23 schrieb:


> Also ich weiss jetzt nicht ob da iwas dran ist das ich diese 64,80 zahlen muss oder nich das ist der betrag dafür. was kann ich jetzt tun? bitte helft mir



Du kannst Dir selbst helfen, indem Du in diesem Thread etwas zurückblätterst und die Beiträge No. 482 und 485 liest.
Dort steht alles, was Du wissen musst.
Eigentlich stand es auch schon ähnlich auf den allerersten paar Seiten im Thread.
Wenn man hier nur etwas stöbert, erfährt man alles, was man wissen muss.
Selbst denken, nicht denken lassen. Wenn man das mal anleiert, wird man auch nicht das ganze Leben lang immer wieder irgendwo versch....ert.


----------



## Lucien777 (25 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill Geklärt!*

Also wenn ich mir hier so die Fälle anschaue von den anderen, dann frage ich mich wirklich woran es liegen kann, dass sie bei mir DIREKT am folgenden Tag der von mir gesendeten E-Mail die zumindest genannte Rechnung storniert haben. Ich habe nie einen Anruf bekommen geschweige denn einen Brief. Woran könnte es liegen dass sie bei anderen so intensiv versuchen an das Geld zu kommen und bei mir nicht, und wieso haben sie nicht einmal angerufen?

Aka-Aka, Antiscammer....habt ihr eine Ahnung?

Oder ist es vielleicht nur ein Trick bei mir und es kommt doch was auf mich zu?


----------



## Antiscammer (25 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Na, nu denk doch mal logisch. 
Das hier ist ein Internetforum. Das bedeutet, dass ganz viele Leute das hier lesen. Auch in Düsseldorf z.B.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Auch in Düsseldorf


Kreeeeefeld, Antiscammer, Kreeeefeld. Gar nicht mal soooo teure Wohngegend, aber: schönes weißes Auto in der Garage 
Grüße nach Krefeld. Offene Diskussion weiterhin erwünscht. Melden Sie sich mal, Herr D*, ich hätte da eine Frage zu ihrem französischen Exchef von der IBC.
Im Ernst: Du warst halt kanpp unter der Mausefallengrenze von 40 Sekunden. Das ist alles.


----------



## Lucien777 (26 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ich verurteile ja niemanden, ich bin nur neugierig.
Aber gut, für mich hat es sich ja gänzlich geklärt. Danke


----------



## Lucien777 (26 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

OK. Ich habe heute die Rechnung von Vision Bill erhalten und mich etwas gewundert, aber mir schon gedacht, dass ich sie nicht brauche. Ich habe die Service Hotline angerufen, sehr nettes Personal. Rechnung wurde storniert, ich kann die Rechnung zusammenknüllen und wegschmeissen.
Das nenne ich erfreulich.


----------



## Lucien777 (26 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ich habe aber doch noch eine letzte Frage, ich entschuldige mich falls ich aufdringlich erscheine. 

Sollte ich nochmal zusätzlich, obwohl die Rechnung storniert und es mir per E-Mail UND Telefonat bestätigt wurde, widerrufen dass meine Daten für Werbezwecke genutzt (an Dritte weitergereicht) werden?

Oder ist es hier gar nicht der Fall, bzw. darf es Vision Bill überhaupt?


----------



## EX-Taro (26 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Ihrs

Hallo Lucien777

Melde mich nun auch mal wieder, nur aus Neugier. Bei mir hat sich seit anfang 2008 nichts mehr ergeben. Da ich den "Freunden" mit einer Klage gedroht habe, scheinen die eingelenkt zu haben. 

@Lucien: Die Rechnung und alles andere was du schriftlich von denen hast, nicht wegschmeissen, das wirst du bestimmt nochmal brauchen, besonders die Bestätigung der Stornierung. Dieser Storne kostet bei denen oft die Hälfte von der Rachnung, hatte ich in einem anderen, leider geschlossenen Forum gelesen. 

@all: Bin zwar kein Profi auf dem Gebiet, aber in solchen Sachen würde ich mir schnell mal einen Hefter (Ordner ist besser) anlegen. Bis heute habe ich (fast) alle Schreiben von denen und von mir noch abgeheftet. 
Auch wenn ich als Portopreller keine Briefmarke geklebt und auch meinen Absender nicht vermerkt habe, angenommen und geöffnet haben R*D*, die Kollegen und auch die Anwälte meine Post. Hätte ja sonst keine Rückantwort bekommen. Per Mail war mir das zu unsicher.......

Grüßle EX-T


----------



## Lucien777 (26 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

@Ex_Taro
Ich denke nicht, dass sie mir noch etwas für die stornierte Rechnung berechnen. Ich habe schließlich weder in der Mail noch im Telefonat mit der Dame vom Service etwas davon erfahren. Ich habe ihnen die Kundennummer vorgelesen und sie sagte nur, die Rechnung ist storniert.

Ich habe ihnen heute noch eine Mail gesedet um 3 Fragen beantwortet zu bekommen.
Ich habe die Storne als E-Mail und als verbale Bestätigung. Am Anfang des Telefonats wurde ich noch daran erinnert das die Gespräche aufgenommen werden. Also haben die den Beweis bei sich selbst liegen.
Die E-Mail werde ich natürlich sichern, aber mir machen andere Sachen mehr sorgen als dass sie jetzt noch die hälfte der stornierten Rechnung wollen.

z.B will ich wissen ob meine Daten zu Werbezwecken genutzt bzw. weitergereicht werden.

Zur Sicherheit habe ich auch gefragt ob die hälfte der 56 € noch anfallen. Aber ich rechne mit einem Nein.


----------



## Antiscammer (26 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Natürlich kann man einem Unternehmen die Weitergabe der persönlichen Daten zu Werbezwecken untersagen.

Allerdings: wenn die Weitergabe trotzdem passiert, stellt sich immer die ganz pragmatische Frage, wie man das beweisen will.
Nur mit viel Glück passiert es, dass ein anderes Unternehmen dann zugibt, die Daten von ersterem erhalten zu haben.


----------



## EX-Taro (27 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hei Lucien

Abwarten was jetzt passiert. Bei mir hat es drei - vier Wochen gedauert, bis die sich mitz der nächsten Rechnung gemeldet haben. Dann habe ich denen und deren Inkasso Herren (?) eine nette Drohung zukommen lassen, nun ist Ruhe, hoffe ich...................................Obwohl, vor einigen Tagen bekam meine Frau einen Werbebrief aus Flensburg, waren aber anscheinend nicht die bekannten "sexy" Läden. Sie hat den Brief weggeschmissen.

Greetz EX-T


----------



## dubaisunshine (27 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill Geklärt!*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> hast Du das noch konkreter? Dann bitte PN!


 
Also...Du wolltest Details zur FN-Nummer (auch ein so erfahrener Mensch wie Du kennt also noch nicht alle Vertriebskanaele von R*D* ????) 
Es geht um ein Angebot zum Telefonchat im Internet unter der Nummer 0211 416085803 mit dem Zusatz "Festnetznummer...nur 3ct pro Min.* " (und genau dieser * wird nicht erklaert, mag sein in AGB, die ich aber, wie Andere, mit der 1 weggedrueckt hatte). Und...es waren 50 sec (was Deine Theorie von Belaestigung nur bei mehr als 42 sec bestaetigt...)
Also: 
1.) wie ist der weitere Ablauf...schaltet er IMMER Inkassobueros und einen Anwalt ein? 
2.) Lohnt es sich wirklich, mit "ihm" zu kommunizieren? Das geht mir irgendwie gegen die Natur :wall:, KEINE AHNUNG warum...:gruebel:.
3.) Es ist Dir doch noch kein Fall von Mahnbescheid bei dem Herrn bekannt?
Danke schonmal fuer die Weitergabe Deines so freiwillig :wink2: erworbenen Herrschaftswissens...


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Xtube. Kenn ich nicht. Aber schon mal gehört 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg....html?highlight=xtube+eingeblendet#post251216


> Also ich war mal neulich auf Xtube und da wurde ne Nummer eingeblendet. 0211 416085803 (nicht anrufen . Ich denk mir dabei nichts weil is ja ne Düsseldorfer Vorwahl, und ruf da mal an. Hmm.. da ich sowieso nicht auf Telefonsex stehe hab ich aufgelegt.



Mahnbescheid? Ich denke, dazu befragt, würde Herr D erklären, dass sich dies nicht lohnen würde. So kann man es auch formulieren... Wozu sollte man an seiner Stelle dieses Risiko eingehen mit der Klage, wenn genügend Leute zahlen? (Vorausgesetzt, man teilt meine Auffassung, dass wegen erheblicher Zweifel an der Gesetzmäßigkeit der Preisauszeichnung und beinahe noch erheblicherer Zweifel am Zustandekommen eines Vertrages das Bestehen einer Zahlungsverpflichtung erheblich bezweifelt werden könnte)

Was das * angeht: Es gibt Seiten, da ist das * in einer Grafik und wird darunter in einem Text erklärt (zb gratis-telef**s**.net]. Vermutlich hat jemand die Grafik wo eingesetzt, ohne den erläuternden Text auch einzusetzen (wobei fraglich wäre, ob die Grafik/Text-Kombi ausreichend wäre)

Ich denke, dass ich wegen all der Popupblocker und so diese Werbung da nie zu Gesicht bekommen würde... Wenn jemand so was mal sieht: Bitte "Druck" (Print) an der Tastatur drücjken, Grafikprogramm öffnen, "einfügen" - dann abspeichern und mir schicken.

Vielleicht kenn ich die Dame auf dem Foto 
Unter phonecash.tv wird so ein Werbemittel gezeigt mit 3 cent und einem Sternchen
phonecash.tv gehört zwar einer Firma in Malta, das Bild selbst kommt aber aus Österreich
s**-ist-geil.at/bilder/layout_d.gif

Also, Herr D* - geben sie das mal bitte an S* weiter. Das ist ja dann doch zu langweilig.
auf sex-ist-g**l.at stehen übrigens gleich mehrere Preishinweise: Oben steht "3 cent pro MInute" (ohne Sternchen)

weiter unten links steht

Nur 3,6 Cent* / Min. 

und gaaaanz unten steht

"* 3,6 Cent/Min-60Min/Tag–30 Tage-1800 Min./Monat=65 Euro |  "

Wenn man da übrigens (als Deutscher in Österreich) anruft und darum bittet, die (tschechische) Firma möge doch mal ihre AGB abspielen, dann kommen die AGB der Vision aus Düsseldorf


----------



## EX-Taro (28 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Guten [email protected]

>>Ironiemodus<<
Das ist ja alles sehr merkwürden....:-D.....waher die VB wohl den Text aus Österreicht und von nebenan hat:roll: tz tz tz. Ist ja kaum zu glauben das R*D* und seine Kumpel Kollegen sich gegenseitig die Texte klauen. 

Hei Ritschi, sowas macht doch ein seriöser Geschäftsmann nicht :schuettel: du du du..........

Dann würde ich mal sagen bis später


----------



## nik2308 (28 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo, wollte mich auch nochmal zu wort melden.
mein Status ist ja auch schon etwas fortgeschrittener als bei anderen hier.

-mein Anruf: 02.08.2008
-erste Rechnung erhalten: 05.08.2008
-Rechnung per Email widerrufen: 06.08.2008
-2. Rechnung erhalten: 22.08.2008 mit Fristsetzung zum 07.09.2008
-erstes anwaltliches Schreiben M.W. erhalten: 09.09.2008
-zweites anwaltliches Schreiben M.W. erhalten: 06.10.2008 mit Vorschlag zur Ratenzahlung (lächerlich). Fristsetzung war der 11.10.2008
seitdem noch nichts neues gehört (bis auf einige Anrufe ca.5x täglich) mit "Unterdrückter Nummer" auf mein Zweithändy mit dem der Anruf getätigt wurde.
seit ca. 2 Wochen ist ruhe.

ich melde mich sobald es was neues gibt.

mfg


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



EX-Taro schrieb:


> Ist ja kaum zu glauben das R*D* und seine Kumpel Kollegen sich gegenseitig die Texte klauen.


Ironie hin oder her...
Phonecash ist das "Partnerprogramm" der Vision Communication und wird nach außen präsentiert von Herrn S* Sch*. Der gehört zu den Österreichern (bzw. Schweizern, Tschechen und Maltesern).
Das ist ja eigentlich fast schon lustig: Obwohl Herr D bereits seit einem Jahrzehnt fett im Geschäft ist, präsentiert sich "Phonecash" als "junges Team" - beispielsweise beim Treffen der Pornowebmaster in Suderbruch.
Da schickt man dann eben den S* Sch* hin, der ist tatsächlich ein Jungspund, verglichen mit den erfahrenen Mitstreitern wie R*D* oder dem Ehepaar H* aus Österreich - oder dem Magister Dr. B* (dem speziellen Freund der Anwaltskammer Tirol) - der ist in persona quasi das Verbindungsstück...

In Vergessenheit geraten ist dabei die Kooperation der Vision mit der Berliner "La Voice" (privat-gesuche.de)

Wenn man sich von dem nackten Fleisch nicht ablenken lässt, offenbaren Seiten wie telefonsex-gratis(net) noch mehr, aber ich denke mal, das ist nur was für Schlangenforscher meines Kalibers *lol*


----------



## Adria Kapitän (28 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Was mich jetzt noch  interessieren würde, wie lange dauert dieses Drama noch?
Hat das schon jemand hier abgeschloßen?
Bin jetzt auch bei Mahnung 4 und langsam geht es mir auf den Keks!!!!

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Antiscammer (28 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Diejenigen, die das "abgeschlossen" haben, melden sich dann hier oft nicht mehr. Aber lies mal 2 Beiträge über Deinem. 2-1/2 bis 3 Monate, und 4-6 Mahnungen sind scheinbar ganz normal. Ob das bei dem Anbieter immer so ist, wissen wir nicht. Aber wir wissen von anderen Abzock-Fällen, dass selten mehr als 8-10 Mahnungen verschickt werden.
Das hat einen logischen Grund: wer bis dahin nicht gezahlt hat, zahlt mit 99.999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit auch nicht mehr bei der 11. oder 12. Mahnung. Da lohnt irgendwann der Aufwand nicht mehr. Da kommt der Abzocker irgendwann an den natürlichen "Grenzwert", wo das Kasperletheater ausgereizt ist. Bis dahin allerdings probiert er es, in sturer Folge.


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Den Rekord hält immer noch Proinkasso mit 26 Mahnungen innerhalb eines Jahres. Das hat bislang noch keiner geschafft. :-D


----------



## xxspeediexx (28 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hallihallo...

brauche ganz dringend eure hilfe :-? mein mann hatte wohl auch mal das bedürfnis sich mit ner frau zu unterhalten die in den hörer stöhnt und dabei strickt...und ist natürlich auf VB reingefallen :unzufrieden:

bin ja froh ein so ehrlicher kerlchen zu haben das er mir die wahrheit gesagt hat..naja auf alle fälle haben wir ne rechnung... mahnung ( wo ich mit der verbraucherzentrale widerspruch eingelegt habe) und nun nen superfreundliches briefchen von dem lieben herrn anwalt W. bekommen...

hab hier fast all eure tipps gelesen aber die genauen details gab es immer nur per pn :scherzkeks: drum hab ich mich hier mal ganz schnell angemeldet... wißt ihr was man jetzt machen muß...???????? wieder einspruch???? einfach ignorieren??? ich weiß auf ALLE FÄLLE NIE ZAHLEN aber möchte nicht irgend eine frist verpassen wegen weil einspruch oder so... 

also büdde büdde hiiiilfeeeee

glg speedie


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

@speedie: Hier steht ausreichend, was von den Forderungen zu halten ist. Was jeder daraus macht, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Konkrete Handlungsempfehlungen für konkrete Fälle sind unzulässig.


> ich weiß auf *ALLE FÄLLE* NIE ZAHLEN


Eben das würde ich im Fall der Vision Communication nicht so sehen. Es ist durchaus möglich, die verklausulierte Preisauszeichnung zu verstehen und wer diese Preisauszeichnung richtig versteht und das Angebot entsprechend nutzt, sollte (mache ich mich jetzt unbeliebt?) durchaus erwägen, *zu bezahlen*. Du wirst keinen hier finden, der *generell* dazu auffordern würde, Dienstleistungen nicht zu bezahlen. 

So. Das ist aber nur meine persönliche Auffassung und die gilt auch nur in Konstellationen, in denen eben der (für 1800 Minuten durchaus günstige Preis) *verstanden wurde*.
Bevor Du Dich jetzt über mich ärgerst, auch das hier (und das Folgeposting) lesen und verstehen.
____________________________


*Betroffene von Vision Communication, denen eine Zeitschrift zugesandt wird (Sexnews, Sexynews o.ä.) werden gebeten, sich die Kuverts, falls vorhanden, aufzuheben und mitzuteilen, von wo das Magazin verschickt wurde. Des weiteren möchte ich darum bitten, dass mir jemand bestätigt, dass es sich bei dieser "halben Mailadresse" (sexnews at newtex) tatsächlich um eine Mailadresse handelt. Ist das irgendwo ersichtlich?
Um was geht es in diesem Heft? (Etwa Chat mit Handynummern?)
Vielen Dank.
aka
*

Hintergrund: Mir ist da halt was aufgefallen - vielleicht gibt's da eine neue Schlangenzüchtung, ein ganz feines Exemplar, mit mallorcinisch-hannoveranischem Einschlag. Hier stand irgendwas von "Flensburg", da wurde ich stutzig...


----------



## xxspeediexx (29 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hi aka-aka

du machst dich nicht bei mir unbeliebt indem du die wahrheit sagst :-D hab mich wohl nicht ausführlich ausgedrückt... er hat die werbung im tv gesehen... angerufen nen band dran gehabt.. und hat net mal 3-4 minute telefoniert .. tonbandansage... dann ne uschi die er gefragt hat was das nun wirklich kostet ... die dame hatte anscheinend keine ahnung und wollte ihn weiterverbinden... wieder tonband... dann hat er aufgelegt..

also wenn er das wirklich genutzt hätte würd ich mich ja auch net so sträuben das geld zu bezahlen...aber so? nöööhöööööö :wall:

ich weiß ihr könnt mir keinen bogen geben zum ausfüllen und die sache hat sich erledigt....:scherzkeks: hab nur keinen hinweiß gefunden wie die sache nach dem schreiben von dem anwalt weiterverläuft... oder ob man dort auch widerspruch einlegen muß soll oder wie auch immer...

glg speedie


----------



## Antiscammer (29 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ein paar Seiten weiter vorne hier im Thread:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49753-vision-bill-49.html#post258545

und:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49753-vision-bill-49.html#post258555


----------



## xxspeediexx (29 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

jeaaaaaahhhh.... danke für deine genaue hilfe.. habe die links mal genauer angeschaut :lupe: jetzt weiß ich wenigstens das ich nix falsch mache wenn ich nüüüüxxx bezahle 

hatte eigentlich nur ein wenig schiss das  ich irgendeine frist net einhalte und ich mir nen anwalt nehmen muß (was ja bis jetzt noch nie hier vorgekommen ist) das ich auf sämtlichen kosten sitzen bleibe... 

bin ansonsten wirklich der meinung wenn man so eine dienstleistung WIRKLICH nutzt sollte man sie auch bezahlen... aber in den meisten fällen hier ist es genauso gelaufen wie bei meinem mann... tonband.. unsicher... aufgelegt... und nu stress an den hacken:-?

danke danke danke nochmal für eure hilfe...

wünsch euch nen superschönes we...

glg steinie


----------



## Benedetto (30 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo,

Mir geht es genau so wie einigen Menschen hier. Als  ich eines Nachts von der Spätschicht kam und nicht sofort schlafen konnte  schaute ich noch ein wenig TV. Dabei wurde ich wie immer von den diversen  Werbeblocks überschüttet und lies mich verleiten eine dieser Nummern zu wählen ,  aus der nicht ersichtlich war, das es sich gleichzeitig um einen  Vertragsabschluss handelt. Die Nummer lautete (weiss sie jetzt nur weil mir  jetzt eine Rechnung zugesandt wurde): 01805 605606. Diesen Anruf tätigte ich  lediglich einige Sekunden, bis ich merke das es sich um eine Computerstimme  handelt. Als ich nach einigen Wochen schon gar nicht mehr daran dachte, bekam  ich einen Anruf eines Herrn der irgendwas blabbelte von diesem Anruf und zur  Bestätigung des Einzelverbindungsnachweises, wie er sagte, meine Adresse zur  Abgleichung haben wollte.  Als mir überhaupt wieder einfiel worum es ging, sagte  ich Ihm so unsanft wie er mit mir umging, das ich nichts unterschrieben hab und  diese Nummer lediglich einige Sekunden wählte und es nicht nötig habe jemand  Fremden meine Adresse zu geben. Somit legte ich auf und vergass...... Heute  bekam ich nun die Zahlungsaufforderung bezüglich dieses kurzen Anrufs und der  damit verbundenen Vertragsabschliessung für einen Monat. Von 15.10.2008 4.32 uhr  - 14.11.2008 4.32uhr. Höhe ist 64.80 Euro.
Ich war schockiert und zuerst ein wenig  eingeschüchtert und bin immer noch am überlegen zu zahlen. Hab aber vorerst so  gehandelt, das ich mich im Netz erkundigt und nach Erfahrungsberichten gesucht  habe. So bin ich auch auf sie gestossen und die ganzen andern Geschädigten was  mir ein wenig Mut macht nicht zu zahlen. Reagierte nun vorerst  so, das ich der  Firma heut' eine Mail gesendet habe , das ich auf den Paragraphen zur  "Anfechtung wegen arglistiger Täuschung" verweise und bei nochmaligem Kontakt  Anzeige erstatten werde. Noch habe ich sie darauf verwiesen das ich mich  erkundigt habe und ohne Verwunderung festellen musste , das wohl schon einiges  gegen sie vorliegt. Nun frage ich aber trotz allem hier gelesenen nochmal ........ was soll ich tun  ???? Bitte um Hilfe. Hab nur Angst das der Betrag über die Zeit mit Zinsen und  sonstigen Gebühren ins unendliche geht und sie am Ende doch Handhabe bekommen um ans Geld zu kommen...........Andererseits kann das ja alles  nicht sein. Wegen ein paar Sekunden ohne das ich etwas von Vertrag lass und doch  auch nichts unterschrieben hab :-((

v.l.Gr., Thomas


----------



## Benedetto (30 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Aber vorab : Irgendwie ist das alles geil hier zu lesen :-D 
hier haben ja echt einige die Ruhe weg. Aber das ermutigt  auch selbst alles lockerer zu sehn, wenn man sieht da sind noch etliche andere die auf den selben Scheiss gestossen sind und so locker bleiben.
Also durchhalten und Ignoranz ist wohl VB gegenüber angesagt.


----------



## derauchnoch (30 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

@alle, die sich versch..ert fühlen von VB und dem "Gentleman":

Das Credo der Stunde ist: KEINESFALLS ZAHLEN - JEDER DER ZAHLT, ERMUNTERT DIE TYPEN, DAS SPIEL WEITERZUMACHEN UND GIBT DENEN NOCH GELD DAZU!

Es sollte doch anhand der im Forum enthaltenen Meinungen mit rechtlichem Hintergrund klar sein, dass es sich hier um ABZOCKE handelt, wer will Abzocke bezahlen???

Leute: Das wird hier überall gelesen, auch in DüDo und wer weiss noch wo... Es steht zu vermuten, dass die Gentlemen dieser Branche dem ganzen hier enormen Stress machen würden, wenn zu erwarten stünde, dass diese "Dienstleistung" in Verbindung mit Abo rechtens wäre und die "Forderungen" juristisch haltbar, da kann mir erzählen, wer will! (ist nur meine Meinung)

Ich will sehen, was der Richter sagt, wenn ich ihm beweisen kann, dass ich zu der Zeit, als angerufen wurde, nachweislich mit meiner Freundin in New York war und mein Bruder halt seinen Junggesellen-Abschied in meiner Bude noch etwas ausufern hat lassen... Ich kann das jederzeit vor Gericht beweisen und würde mich totlachen, wenn es dazu käme, sollen doch die Gentelmen mal beweisen, wer da angerufen hat.

Es gibt ausreichend rechtliche Handhabe, um sich vollkommen sicher zu fühlen vor dem Pack und daher: NICHT ZAHLEN, JE MEHR NICHT ZAHLEN, DESTO BESSER FÜR ALLE, DIE HIER REINGETAPPT SIND!

POWER TO THA PEOPLE !!! :sun:


----------



## Benedetto (30 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

[...]


Hier ist auch noch einiges zu lesen und was man machen sollte..........

_[Verlinkung auf eine Seite mit nicht nachvollziehbarem Impressum entfernt. (bh)
Die Seite schreibt selbst:






			Wenn Sie eine Homepage haben, legen Sie keinen anklickbaren Link auf diese Info Seite, da das Ärger geben kann.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

]_


----------



## Benedetto (30 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Noch eine Frage an Alle: Wie sieht es denn eigentlich bei der Sache mit der Schufa aus ????
Nicht bezahlen ist gut und der Gedanke das das mit den Qüangeleien zur Zahlungsaufforderung aufhört, wenn man alles ignoriert...aber haben die Möglichkeit es der Schufa weiterzuleiten sodass man einen negativ Eintrag hat ??? Sowas blieb ja dann ein Leben lang , stehn bis man bezahlt hat. 
Das hat hier irgendwie noch niemand erwähnt.


----------



## wahlhesse (30 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Entweder zum Anfang dieser Seite zurückscrollen oder hier klicken:
Urteile und Recht bei Abofallen und Vertragsfallen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## physicus (30 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo!

Das hat hier noch niemand erwähnt, weil:

a) http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...fa-creditreform-und-anderen-auskunfteien.html
b) Infos dazu immer wieder im Text vorkommen, Du wirst es überlesen haben.

LG
P


----------



## trommelanton (30 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Im suff, aus spaß haben wir mit nen paar Kumpels da [......] angerufen (069 ...) angeblich für nur 3 Cent (von meinem Handy aus). 3 Tage später klingelte mein Handy und jemand frug nach meiner adresse, ich war dumm genug die rauszugeben. Jetzt hab ein paar Tage später eine rechnung von vision bill im briefkasten und soll 56€ für ein Abo zahlen das 30 Tage läuft. Daraufhin hab ich nachgeschaut und festgestellt das meine Kollegen oder Ich (kp waren halt schwer betrunken^^) ca. 10 Min. an dieser Line dran waren, naja ich hab dann eine Widerrufserklärung per Mail an diesen Verein geschickt, diese hier:
Zitat:


> Widerruf
> 
> KDNR.: 0170xxx
> Rechnungsnr.: 08/xx/xx743
> ...


daraufhin kam von denen zurück:
Zitat:


> Sehr geehrter Herr K.,
> 
> nachweislich wurde von dem Telefonanschluss 0170xxx
> der von uns in Rechnung gestellte Service bestellt.
> ...



daraufhin schrieb ich zurück:
Zitat:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> Ich bin berreit die 12 Minuten (725 Sekunden) zum Preis von 3 Cent / min zu bezahlen, ich werde diesen Betrag auf 5,00 € aufrunden und überweisen.
> Mehr werden sie von mir nicht bekommen, ersteinmal erwarte ich einen gültigen Beweis für den Vertragsabschluss (Aufnahme der Zustimmung am Telefon z.B o.ä.), da meiner Meinung nach keine gegenseitige Willenserklärung statt fand. Sie befinden sich in der Beweispflicht.
> ...


Was meint ihr kommt jetzt dabei raus?
Im Prinzip wäre es mir egal, nur wenn ständig mahnungen etc. per Post kommen, werden mich meine Eltern sicher darauf ansprechen und das wär nich so pralle....
Was würdet ihr machen?
Wie sieht eigentlich ne Mahnung aus? Steht da dick und fett Mahnung auf dem Briefumschlag?


----------



## derauchnoch (30 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Zur Schufa:

Das Prozedere ist wohl so, dass bevor es zu einem Schufaeintrag kommt, der Gläubiger regelmäßig (d.h. seriös) bei der Schufa nur eine UNWIDERSPROCHENE FORDERUNG gegen den Schuldner melden kann. Die Meldung bei der Schufa wird m.W. mit dem Hinweis MB (Mahnbescheid) gespeichert. Und den müssten sich die Gentlemen erstmal besorgen. Dass die das nicht tun werden, ist hier sowas von klar und eindeutig in dem Forum aufgeführt, dass ich dazu nix mehr schreibe.

Wer also Angst vor einem Schufa-Eintrag hat, könnte ja mal folgendermassen denken:

1. Bräuchten die Gentlemen einen Titel (wäre der Mahnbescheid, den die sich ja scheinbar nicht besorgen wollen). Jeder kann gegen den Mahnbescheid (sollte innerhalb von 2 Wochen geschehen) Widerspruch einlegen, dann ist das Mahnverfahren beendet - und VB würde wieder OHNE dastehen. Beunruhigt Euch nicht - lest hier nach, das kommt nicht vor, das würde sonst bekannt und Ihr dürft sicher sein, die würden das sonst sofort und bei jedem machen, wenn die damit durchkommen würden...:sun:

2. Müsste dieses seriöse rolleyes: hm, na ja, bin halt nicht ganz sicher) Unternehmen ein Vertragspartner der Schufa sein, und das bezweifle ich auch mal entschieden, weil die Schufa (allen Horror-Meldungen zum Trotz) nicht mit "JEDEM" (kann sich jeder seine Meinung bilden, inwieweit es sich bei VT oder dem heldenhaften Rechtsanwalt soundso um einen seriösen Vertragspartner handeln wird) einen solchen Vertrag abschließt.

Und sollten diese Leute das wirklich tun (was MEINER Meinung nach zu 100 % ausgeschlossen ist), ist die beste Handhabe wohl, sich einen Anwalt zu nehmen und dagegen Widerspruch bei der Schufa einzulegen, dann wird das auch wieder gelöscht... wenn man schon mal soweit ist, müsste man auch gleich noch gegen die Gentlemen klagen, weil man ja dann Kosten hatte, die diese Leute dann bezahlen müssten, weil man ja keinen Vertrag hatte usw.... Dann würde das Gericht die ganze Latte feststellen müssen und dann wäre wohl Schicht im Schacht bei VT und Co. Es gäbe ein Urteil, und dann können die wirklich dicht machen.

Kann sich jetzt jeder selber denken, ob VT oder RA xyz das wagen, weil bei der SCHUFA hört der Spaß auf, und das wissen diese Leute auch... Geraten die da auch nur an einen ordentlich rechtsschutzversicherten Mitbürger mit Vertragsrechtsschutz (und davon gibts in Deutschland eine Menge), dann zahlen sich VT und Co. grün und blau, weil dann sind die dran wegen Rufschädigung usw. Also umgedreht das, worauf auch wir in diesem Forum aufpassen müssen!

Also ich empfehle mal einfach jedem, nicht in SCHUFAphobie zu verfallen. Wer sich auf dem Laufenden über seine Schufa halten will, kann sich für kleines Geld (www.schufa.de) online anmelden und seine Schufa dann laufend kontrollieren. Zitat: 
"Für einmalig 15,60 € (inkl. 19% MwSt.) erhalten Sie einen unbefristeten Zugang zu meineSCHUFA.de"

Aber macht Euch besser mal um die Regenwälder sorgen, oder um den Gaspreis, oder um den Kuchen im Ofen, aber nicht hier um die Schufa!


----------



## derauchnoch (30 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

trommelanton:

1. Geh zu Deinen Eltern und beichte die Sache - jeder baut mal Fäkalien, wenn er jung und besoffen ist, die werden Dir sicher verzeihen.

2. Alle Briefe, die ich bisher bekommen habe, sehen wie ganz gewöhnliche Anschreiben aus, also keine Hinweise auf dem Umschlag. Ab dem Rechtsanwaltsschreiben könnte es aber bei aufmerksamen Leuten, die sich im Rechtsverkehr etwas auskennen, brenzlig für dich werden, denn da steht im Fenster über Deiner Adresse sowas wie "RA" oder Rechtsanwalt, und das könnte möglicherweise auffallen.

Daher mein Rat an Dich: Beichte !!! Mach Dich nicht erpressbar !!! Dann schläfst Du wieder besser und die Sache kann Dich rektal passieren...


----------



## derauchnoch (30 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

...ja und nochmal ich...

Im "befreundeten" Forum bei rechti.de (Respect to tha gang!) sind noch ein paar Infos enthalten...

@allen Weisen und Juristen in dem Forum, evtl. ist das irgendjemandem hilfreich:

Zitat:

"Also habe ich heute bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf angerufen und mich informiert. Die "Firma" Vision Communication ist dort bekannt. 

Mir wurde geraten Anzeige zu erstatten, was ich auch gleich machen werde.
Ein Staatsanwalt ist den ganzen Tag beschäftigt mit Vision C. Zuständige Abteilung ist die Abt. 90.
Also Leute, nicht einschüchtern lassen, macht ne Anzeige bei der örtlichen Polizeistelle.
Reagieren müsst ihr nur wenn die gerichtliche Zahlungsaufforderung kommt, und die wird nicht kommen."

...na sowas... tststs...


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



derauchnoch schrieb:


> Ein Staatsanwalt ist den ganzen Tag beschäftigt mit Vision C. Zuständige Abteilung ist die Abt. 90.


[ir]
Au weia, Krefeld, was kann man denn da tun?
Kleiner Tipp: Weihnachten steht vor der Tür...
Edle Tropfen. Die 100 teuersten Weine der Welt - Pierre Casamayor - Testberichte und Preisvergleich von Shops
[/ir]

PS: Im Ernst - es würde mich sehr wundern, wenn man in Düsseldorf plötzlich Gründe für staatsanwaltschaftliches Interesse finden würde. Hat jemand jemals wieder was von den Ermittlungen in Hamburg 2001 gehört?



> Bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg wird unter dem Aktenzeichen 55** Js **/*01* ein Sammelverfahren gegen die Verantwortlichen der IBC geführt.


http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sachsen.de/UNIQ122808587207431/link15550A


> Die Firma IBC aus Hamburg hatte am 30.11.2002 ihre Geschäftstätigkeit eingestellt. Durch die Werbung in Zeitungen wurden Verbraucher animiert, dort anzurufen und prompt waren sie angeblich Inhaber eines “Monatsabo’s für telefonische Unterhaltung” und sollten nun 60 Minuten pro Tag die schlüpfrigen Dienste in Anspruch nehmen können.
> *Leider ist nach Auffassung der Hamburger Staatsanwaltschaft ein strafbares Verhalten der Firma IBC nicht nachzuweisen*.


----------



## Benedetto (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

So, wollte noch mal kurz Meldung geben. Find' dieses Portal hier einfach super, aber hatte eigentlich nicht vor mich hier sehr lange aufzuhalten. Habe mich daher heute morgen noch mit der zuständigen Verbraucherzentrale in Verbindung gesetzt, zur Sicherheit ein letztes Einschreiben an diese Firma VB gesandt und dann auf der zuständigen Wache meines Stadtteils Strafanzeige gestellt, wozu ich sagen muss es war mit positiver Resonanz bei dem Beamten verbunden und dem Wunsch das viel mehr Leute diesen Weg gehn sollten, um solchen Typen das Handwerk zu legen. Hoffe also das mir viele Leute folgen und den gleichen Weg geh'n !!!!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Wegen was hast Du denn die Firma angezeigt? Irreführung wäre ja keine Straftat, sondern eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Zuständig wären dann die Behörden in Düsseldorf. 
Für einen Betrugstatbestand reicht das doch niemals, da brauche ich den Herrn D* nicht beruhigen, weil er das ohnehin weiß 
§184c wird - so jedenfalls die Ansicht des Bundesministeriums für Trulala, Pipapo und Verbraucherschutz - auch nicht einschlägig sein, da nicht bestraft werden kann, was nicht kontrollierbar ist (so absurd ich diese Auffassung auch einschätze)


----------



## Benedetto (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Wenn dies überhaupt erst aufgenommen wird , wirds schon Gründe geben !!! Und wenn alle weiter hier nur rumdiskutiern ohne was zu machen, dann hat das aber mehr Sinn oder was ???? Versteh den Gedankengang nun nicht ?! Wir sind hier nunmal in nem Scheiss Land wo alles nur mit klagen geht. Du kannst zwar einem auf die Fresse hauen der klar im Unrecht ist aber Du zahlst dafür dann am Ende aber auch noch doppelt. So ists hier nunmal. Wenn aber die MASSE was tut und diesen Herrn wofür auch immer erstmal ANZEIGT , dann wird sich jeder irgendwann fragen das da was nicht stimmt !!!! Ist das soweit verstanden ???? NICHT NUR REDEN .....SONDERN WAS BEWEGEN !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Benedetto (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Und dieser tolle Typ....[ edit]  oder wie, der weiss genau das viele aus Scham oder sonstigem nicht den Mumm haben etwas gegen Ihn zu unternehmen. Und nur mit diesen Foren hier ists nicht allein getan, zudem wenn man das nicht auch durchzieht was einem in jenen geraten wird um das zu stoppen und auch zukünftige Menschen davor zu bewahren in dieselbe Falle zu tappen !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Benedetto schrieb:


> NICHT NUR REDEN .....SONDERN WAS BEWEGEN !!!!!!!!!


Ok, aber für einen Betrugstatbestand brauchst Du nun einmal Tatbestandsmerkmale (Zauberwort: TIVBAK). Da wird man in diesem Fall schon sehr genau kucken müssen - ich nehme an, dass die StA Düsseldorf da zu keinem anderen Ergebnis kommt als die StA Hamburg. Täuschen würde ich mich nur zu gerne - und ich wäre der letzte, der gegen Aktivitäten was hätte...
Ich halte aber den Ansatz über Ordnungswidrigkeit wegen Preisangabengesetz (oder auch evtl. wettbewerbsrechtliche Ansätze) für sinnvoller, wenn man schon was tun will.
Wir sind hier nicht erst seit gestern an der Sache dran 
PS: In Düsseldorf hat die zuständige Ansprechpartnerin bereits Feierabend. Aber morgen geht's auch noch.

PPS: Wann hat sich denn eigentlich die Verbraucherzentrale das letzte Mal klar zu diesem Geschäftsmodell geäußert?
Frag doch mal die Verbraucherzentrale, warum in Deutschland niemand den "dänischen Weg" geht - und das, obwohl dieser sogar in einer Studie des Verbraucherministeriums ausdrücklich erwähnt wird.
Oder frage Deinen zuständigen Bundestagsabgeordneten, warum im Bereich Telefonsex unter Duldung des Ministeriums der Jugendschutz quasi ausgehebelt wird, weil die Durchsetzung der Jugendschutzbestimmungen "das Recht auf unternehmerische Freiheit einschränken würde".
Oder frage gleich das zuständige Ministerium, für was sie überhaupt eine mit Steuergeldern finanzierte Studie zum Mißbrauch von Mehrwertdiensterufnummern machen, wenn die darin erwähnten richtigen Schlüsse nicht gezogen werden.

Es gibt viele Dinge, die wesentlich sinnvoller wären, als uns/mir vorzuwerfen, ich würde nur reden und nicht handeln.
Amen.

Letzter Nachsatz: Keine Bange, wir verstehen uns schon und sind letztlich ja einig :bussi:



Benedetto schrieb:


> Und dieser tolle Typ....[ edit] oder wie, der weiss genau das viele aus Scham oder sonstigem nicht den Mumm haben etwas gegen Ihn zu unternehmen.


Genau das steht z.B. auch in der hervorragenden Studie des Bundesministeriums. Ich such Dir gleich noch den Link, ist aber ein 2MB-Worddokument...


----------



## Benedetto (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Erstmal bin ich hier in Köln !!! Desweiteren schau doch bitte nicht auf irgendwelche Paragraphen und Tatbestände .......viele fühlen sich beschissen !!! Also scheint da was zu [ edit]  !!! Nur wenn keiner erstmal über diesen [edit]  Meldung das heisst Anzeige, macht, kann man auch gegen den  [ edit]  nichts tun !!!! Die Beamtin hats bei mir aufgenommen. Weiss nicht unter welchem Tatbestand,. Sie hats aufgenommen , also wirds da einen geben. Mir doch egal welcher, Hauptsache der [ edit]  hat ne Anzeige mehr am [ edit]  !!!!!!!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Bitte Deine Wortwahl beachten!!! Wir sind hier nicht am Stammtisch...
Wenn ich durch meine Postings bei Dir solche verbalen Entgleisungen auslöse, ist es für das Forum besser, wenn wir die Diskussion beenden.

"beschissen fühlen" hat mit "betrogen sein" (im strafrechtlichen Sinne) zwar einiges gemeinsam, aber es ist juristisch betrachtet (zumindest hierzulande) ein himmelweiter Unterschied. 
Crashkurs Betrug
viel Spaß!


Und:
Hier ist der Link
BMELV Übersichtsseite Telekommunikation und Neue Medien

PS: Köln = NRW


> Die Bezirksregierung Düsseldorf ist damit für ganz NRW zuständig für die Preisüberwachung in Mediendiensten (z.B. Internet).
> Für die Preisauszeichnung vor Ort ist das örtliche Ordnungsamt zuständig.


Quelle


----------



## Slamke (2 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo an alle! 
Ich habe mir mal die ersten 10 Seiten dieser Diskussion durchgelesen und meine herausgehört zu haben, dass bis jetzt noch niemand vor Gericht gezogen wurde. 

Mein Fall war Folgender: Ich habe eine SMS bekommen mit dem Inhalt "Kati 24 J sucht bla bla bla" mit der Auffforderung, mir eine Sprachnachricht abzuhören. Leider habe ich diese Nachricht nicht sofort gelöscht. Leider kam ich dann in der Hosentsche irgendwie auf diese Nummer und habe diese zurückgerufen (glaube ich zumindest). Es gibt Zeugen, dass  ich zum Zeitpunkt des Rückrufes nicht telefoniert habe. Egal, auf jeden Fall steht in der SMS kein Hinweis zu irgendwelchen kosten, auch nicht versteckt. Da ich nicht gehört habe was bei meinem Rückruf gesprochen wurde weiß ich natürlich nicht, ob da auf irgendwelche Kosten hingewiesen wurde. Weiß da jemand mehr?

Kann auf diese Art ein Vertrag zustande gekommen sein (und sein es weil ich zufällig dann auf irgendwelche Tasten gekommen bin)? 

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe.... Oh man...


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Blätter mal auf Seite 49 in diesem Thread zurück und lies die Beiträge ab No. 482.


----------



## i love visionn billl (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hi Leutz, 

ersma ein dickes Lob an antiscammer, Ex Taro und Aka Aka , dafür dass ihr hier eure Zeit aufopfert (ihr seid ja schon nen paar Monate hier ) den ganzen Leuten hier zu helfen:respekt:!!!!

So nun zu meinem Anliegen:

Also, ich bin 16 Jahre alt und komme aus NRW und bin auch auf diesen Kack reingefallen. Sonntags abend lieg ich so im Bett wollt mir ma wieder die Sportclips anguckn und dann kam wieder diese dumme Werbung und meistens schallt ich dann um und guck bissl Tv Total o.ä.
Da an dem Tag aber nix gescheites lief hab ich mir nen bissl die Werbungen angeschaut. Dann kam halt die berüchtigte Werbung von VB : Lifexxx für nur 3,6 cent blablabla...
Ich hab mir dann so gedacht hoa ruf ich da ma so 10 min an, sind ja nur schleißlich nur 36 cent dann. Ich kamm dann halt in diesen Altersauthentyfizierungscahnnel (kp wie ich das nennen soll) und wurde von einer Frau gefragt wie alt ich denn sei. Ich sagte ihr ich wäre 19 Jahre alt, da sie mir dass aber net glaubte, meinte sie hol ma dein Perso und les mir die Nummer da unten vor, in der son D vorkommt. Ich such den Perso und les ihr dann halt folgende Nummer vor : [.......]
Sie meinte jo stimmt und stellte mich durch. Und grad fiel mir auf das [.......] ja mein geburtsdatum ist, nämlich [.......]
Dann kam halt diese Belehrung, die ich aber ganz anders verstande habe( ich dachte die ersten 30 Tage kann man täglich für 3,6 telen und danach wirds teuer), und ich habe dann mit 2 (glaub ich) bestätigt. Ich habe dann das Angebot so 3 min genutz, hatte aber dann kb mehr, da das total scheiße war, da dir sone Tuse vom Band irgendeine Sexgeschichte erzählt!

So 2 Tage später am Deinstag kam die Rechnug.... an meine Eltern:wall:!!!
Die denken jez bestimmt ich wär so nen Perversling oder sowas in der Art,
tja ich bin halt jung und erkunde gerade meinen Körper:-D
Hinten auf der Rechnug steht halt das Kleingedrückte und u.a. auch das Widerrufsrecht. Mein Vater hat dann natürlich sofort den Vertag wiederrufen. Allerdings erfolglos den gestern haben wir eine Antwort von VB bekommen, in der stand, dass ich auf das Wiederrufsrecht verzichtet hätte... 

Also was soll ich eurer Meinung nach tun? Hab erlich gesagt keine Lust auf die Hälfte meines Weihnachtsgeld zu verzichten!!!
Meine Eltern sind beide dafür zu bezahlen, da sie diese Firma im Recht sehen und keine Lust auf irgendwas mit Anwälte usw. haben.
Also was soll ich euere Meinung nach tun?
Bitte antwortet schell

Greetz Philipp


----------



## Bergmann (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Also was Du jetzt ganz konkret machen sollst kann ich Dir nicht sagen (darf ich glaube ich auch gar nicht, oder gilt das nur für Juristen?), aber ich kann Dir sagen was ich gemacht habe.
Ich habe dem angeblichen Vertrag *einmal* widersprochen (mittlerweile habe ich gelernt, dass auch das schon überflüssig war) und dann nur noch die netten Mahnungen (3) und Inkassoschreiben (4) gesammelt. Wenn wir Besuch haben gebe ich manchmal ein bisschen damit an, spiele so den Coolen. Weil wenn die das ernst meinen würden, währe ich doch längst vor Gericht, die wollen nur spielen.
Ein bisschen Zeit nehmen und die guten Hinweise hier *lesen*, dann machst Du das bestimmt genauso.


----------



## Bergmann (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ach ja, und was Antiscammer sagt, natürlich!

Zitat:
Blätter mal auf Seite 49 in diesem Thread zurück und lies die Beiträge ab No. 482.


----------



## i love visionn billl (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

HI Bergmann, 

deine Methode hört sich gut :-D
Wie lange ist das schon her seitdem du den "Vertrag" abgeschlossen hast?
Und wieviel schreiben hast du insgesamt schon bekommn?

MfG Philipp


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Wenn ich Deine Schilderung richtig verstanden habe, bist Du noch minderjährig (denn Du schreibst, die Rechnung sei an Deine Eltern gekommen).

In dem Fall wärst Du noch nicht geschäftsfähig, und das lapidare System einer "Alterskontrolle" hätte hier versagt.

Derartige "Verträge" mit Minderjährigen sind schwebend unwirksam und können vom Erziehungsberechtigten nachträglich widerrufen werden.

Weitere Hintergrundinfo zu Verträgen mit Minderjährigen:

http://www.vis-recht.bayern.de/de/l...llgemein/wirksamkeit/geschaeftsfaehigkeit.htm

Jurawelten


----------



## Bergmann (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ich glaube es war Anfang August. Und wie ich oben geschrieben habe, es waren 3 und 4, also 7.:scherzkeks:


----------



## Bergmann (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Antiscammer, da Sie gerade hier vorbeischauen, wie wäre eigentlich die Antwort auf meine Frage?
Zitat:
_Also was Du jetzt ganz konkret machen sollst kann ich Dir nicht sagen (darf ich glaube ich auch gar nicht, oder gilt das nur für Juristen?),_


----------



## webwatcher (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Bergmann schrieb:


> Also was Du jetzt ganz konkret machen sollst kann ich Dir nicht sagen (darf ich glaube ich auch gar nicht, oder gilt das nur für Juristen?),


Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz ? Wikipedia


> Zulässig sind auch unentgeltliche Rechtsdienstleistungen (§ 6 RDG)  ... *Diese Rechtsdienstleistungen dürfen nur durch eine Person mit Befähigung zum Richteramt oder unter ihrer Aufsicht erbracht werden*.


Heißt im Klartext beide Staatsexamen


----------



## Bergmann (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Danke Webwatcher,
also kann ich als Bergmann hier locker Ratschläge geben was ich an stelle der Fragenden machen würde. Hab ich das richtig verstanden? 
Mit freundlichem Glückauf vom Bergmann


----------



## dirtydancer (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Okey, nachdem mein Vater und ich nun ein Schreiben abgeschickt haben indem wir schrieben das ich noch nicht volljährig bin und deshalb kein Vertrag zustande kam usw. kam nun der nächste Brief:

Ich probier mal den Inhalt des dritten (nachdem wir erstmal nicht gleich reagiert haben kam schon ein zweiter mit "sicherlich haben sie vergessen..")
zusammenzufassen:

-nachweislich wurde von unserem Anschluß der Dienst genutzt
-der Anrufer wird bereits in der Werbung auf das Abo hingewiesen
-der Anrufer kann die AGB´s ohne Berechnung abrufen

-es wird nun zum Nachweiß der Minderjährigkeit des Anrufers eine Kopie des Personal- bzw. Kinderausweises angefordert

-Unterster Absatz: Jeder Anrufer wird sofort darauf hingewiesen das er 18 sein muss, verweilt er lang genug wird geprüft ob er 18 ist (so in etwa steht das da) und sonst vom chat ausgeschlossen

->bei mir fand keine derartige Prüfung statt, nur der Hinweis d.h. es hätte auch ein 3 jähriger das gestöhne hören können

Wie soll ich jetzt vorgehen?
Über weitere Tipp´s zur Vorgehensweise würde ich mich freuen.


MfG DirtyDancer


----------



## webwatcher (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Bergmann schrieb:


> Danke Webwatcher,
> also kann ich als Bergmann hier locker Ratschläge geben was ich an stelle der Fragenden machen würde. Hab ich das richtig verstanden?


Nein oder hast du die Befähigung zum Richteramt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



i love visionn billl schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> ersma ein dickes Lob an antiscammer, Ex Taro und Aka Aka , dafür dass ihr hier eure Zeit aufopfert


Das Lob freut uns und spornt an. Vielen Dank!


> ich bin 16 Jahre alt (...)


Lies mal hier weiter, Musterschreiben für Deine Eltern
Falls die Eltern maulen: Hierher schicken 


> Ich kam dann halt in diesen Altersauthentifizierungschannel (kp wie ich das nennen soll) und wurde von einer Frau gefragt wie alt ich denn sei. Ich sagte ihr ich wäre 19 Jahre alt, da sie mir dass aber net glaubte, meinte sie hol ma dein Perso und les mir die Nummer da unten vor, in der son D vorkommt. Ich such den Perso und les ihr dann halt folgende Nummer vor : [.......]


Verstehe ich das richtig? Du hast ihr die Nummer deines Persos vorgelesen mit deinem Geburtsdatum? Oder hast Du geschwindelt? Falls Du Dein Datum vorgelesen hast: sehr spannende Info für mich. (*Aussagen hierzu bitte nur per PN!!!)*
Kannst Du das bitte an die Verbraucherzentrale Bayern weiter geben?
info(at)verbraucherzentrale-bayern.de - mit schönem Gruß von mir (Du kannst ja einen Link hierher mitschicken)
Das wäre mir ein großes Anliegen! 


> ich dachte die ersten 30 Tage kann man täglich für 3,6 telen und danach wirds teuer), und ich habe dann mit 2 (glaub ich) bestätigt.


Ja, so kann man diese Ansage meines Erachtens eben auch verstehen. Insofern: unklare Preisangabe. Ist für Deinen Fall zwar eigentlich unerheblich, aber schön, dass Du es schreibst, denn es ist eine Irreführung, der auch Erwachsene zum Opfer fallen können.


> Ich habe dann das Angebot so 3 min genutz, hatte aber dann kb mehr, da das total scheiße war, da dir sone Tuse vom Band irgendeine Sexgeschichte erzählt!


Es handelt sich also um ein Band? 



> Rechnung.... an meine Eltern:wall:!!!
> Die denken jez bestimmt ich wär so nen Perversling oder sowas in der Art,
> tja ich bin halt jung und erkunde gerade meinen Körper:-D
> Hinten auf der Rechnug steht halt das Kleingedrückte und u.a. auch das Widerrufsrecht. Mein Vater hat dann natürlich sofort den Vertag wiederrufen. Allerdings erfolglos den gestern haben wir eine Antwort von VB bekommen, in der stand, dass ich auf das Wiederrufsrecht verzichtet hätte...


Einen nicht geschlossenen Vertrag darf man auch nicht widerrufen...
Daher bitte den verlinkten Text der Verbraucherzentrale mal dem Papa zeigen.


> Also was soll ich eurer Meinung nach tun?


So direkt kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, was ein Minderjähriger mit einem Vertrag machen soll, den er nur mit Erlaubnis der Eltern hätte schließen dürfen und den er zudem hier noch nicht einmal geschlossen haben dürfte...
Aber eigentlich muß man zu diesem Text hier auch nicht mehr viel sagen

Viel Reden ist manchmal auch gar nicht so gut. 


> Meine Eltern sind beide dafür zu bezahlen, da sie diese Firma im Recht sehen und keine Lust auf irgendwas mit Anwälte usw. haben.
> Also was soll ich euere Meinung nach tun?


 Die Eltern hierher schicken! Ich bin auch Familienvater und Onkel und vor mittlerweile 5 Jahren genau wegen einer solchen Sache hier im Forum gelandet... Einer meiner Neffen heißt auch noch so wie Du 

PS: Als Erziehungsmaßnahme würde ich vorschlagen, dass Du einen Teil der Rechnung spendest an Institutionen, die Leuten wie Dir helfen Der nette Herr Kokolores, der den Verbraucherzentralentext gepostet hat, hat da ähnliche Ideen:
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-dialer/229-22.html (auch ein lesenswerter Beitrag für Eltern)
aber das soll jetzt keine pädagogische Beratung sein, obwohl ich dazu durchaus legitimiert wäre als studierter und praktizierender Pädagoge  (kleiner Witz in Sachen Rechtsberatung)


----------



## Bergmann (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Nein oder hast du die Befähigung zum Richteramt?


Schnodderig gesagt: "Hätte ich dann gefragt? Bin doch Bergmann."
Nee, natürlich Danke für die Auskunft. Wenn, dann weise ich weiter darauf hin, hier lesen, Tee trinken, lächeln, auch ein bisschen Kopfschütteln und entspannen.


----------



## webwatcher (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Bergmann schrieb:


> Wenn, dann weise ich weiter darauf hin, hier lesen, Tee trinken, lächeln, auch ein bisschen Kopfschütteln und entspannen.


Du kannst auf die entsprechenden/passenden   Threads mit den Grundsatzartikeln verweisen 
Infos und Grundsatzartikel - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de
Die sind von Juristen und/oder unter ihrer Anleitung geschrieben.

Was nicht erlaubt  ist, sind persönliche gerichtete Aussagen  wie  "tu dies,  tu das" 
Das dürfen nur Verbraucherzentralen  und  Anwälte.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



dirtydancer schrieb:


> (1) -nachweislich wurde von unserem Anschluß der Dienst genutzt
> (2) -der Anrufer wird bereits in der Werbung auf das Abo hingewiesen
> (3) -der Anrufer kann die AGB´s ohne Berechnung abrufen



zu (1) darf ich Dir hier nicht öffentlich was sagen, was Dir evtl. ein Rechtsanwalt sagen würde, also lassen wir's 

zu (2): hingewiesen vielleicht - aber: deutlich genug???

zu (3): Wenn in den AGB für den Vertrag entscheidende Dinge enthalten sind, reicht es dann aus, sie lediglich abrufbar zu machen? 



> -es wird nun zum Nachweiß der Minderjährigkeit des Anrufers eine Kopie des Personal- bzw. Kinderausweises angefordert


Das hätten diese netten Leute mal vorher machen sollen, um sicherzugehen, sich nicht selbst strafbar zu machen (Verbreitung von Pornographie an Minderjährige). Es wurde meines Wissens noch nicht ausprobiert, ob ein deutscher Richter den Jugendschutz als so verzichtbar ansehen würde wie das Bundesverbraucherministerium... (Vorsicht, Sarkasmus!)



> -Unterster Absatz: Jeder Anrufer wird sofort darauf hingewiesen das er 18 sein muss, verweilt er lang genug wird geprüft ob er 18 ist (so in etwa steht das da) und sonst vom chat ausgeschlossen
> bei mir fand keine derartige Prüfung statt, nur der Hinweis d.h. es hätte auch ein 3 jähriger das gestöhne hören können


Weia, weia, wenn das deren Jugendschutzkonzept ist, wundere ich mich, dass die kein Mitbewerber mit einem den strengen deutschen Gesetzen genügenden Jugendschutzsystemen in Grund und Boden zu klagen versucht...
Manchmal wünsche ich mir ein bisschen mehr Zeit - dann würde ich nämlich mal eben schnell Mitbewerber von Herrn D* werden... Das wäre ein Spaß, Leute...


> Wie soll ich jetzt vorgehen?


teltarif.de Forum: Vision Communication / Minderjährige

Problem, dass schon Schriftstücke geschickt wurden... Ob weitere detaillierte Aussagen zum Sachverhalt da so eine gute Idee wären???
--> Bei Verbraucherzentrale fragen
info(at)verbraucherzentrale-bayern.de

Kann sein, dass bald ein Schreiben kommt, in dem aus Kulanz der Verzicht auf die Rechnung verkündet wird, als Gegenleistung ist dann aber eine Zahlung (Aufwandsentschädigung) fällig, die etwa die Hälfte der Rechnung beträgt. Na, das ist doch mal ein nettes Angebot von einer Firma, die aus Geschäftssinn auf ausreichenden Jugendschutz verzichtet...


----------



## derauchnoch (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Moin Moin !!!

Hihihi... heute kam endlich wieder ein zwei-Seiten-Märchen von Onkel Rechtsanwalt xxx in den Briefkasten geflattert - yes !!! - meine 2. Zahlungsaufforderung - endlich!!! Nach dem Geschreibsel vom Briten... Werde es für den Literaturnobelpreis vorschlagen... War diesmal was zum ankreuzeln dabei, ob ich in Raten zahlen will oder gleich ganz... hab mich weggeschmissen, echt! Und der Onkel meint, er hätte eine PROZESSABTEILUNG !!! Na ja, der Trend geht ja zum Zweit- und Drittjob - scheinbar auch für Düdo-Advokaten.

Hab mich aber auch sehr gefreut, hatte schon Angst, die Brieffreundschaft hätte ein Ende gefunden, blos weil ich nix zahlen werde... Hm, mein erstes Ultimatum vom Advokaten war ja am 28.11.08 abgelaufen, und jetzt hat der Mann sich echt wieder 3 Tage Zeit gelassen, bis wieder mal was kam - aber anrufen tut er scheinbar noch täglich - bin blos leider nie daheim.

Bin schon gespannt wie´s weitergeht!

Hat hier jemand aktuell mehr als die 2. Zahlungsaufforderung vom RA bekommen??? Bin so neugierig, echt !!!!

Und im Angesicht der heraufziehenden Rezession: Herr Rechtsanwalt - schön, dass SIE dazu beitragen, die Job´s bei der Post sichern!!! Schöne Grüße vom Frankierzentrum Frankfurt!

Leute, nehmt es mit Humor, dann ist es eigentlich nur noch zum totlachen !!!

Thanks to Aka-Aka, Antiscammer und den Rest der Crew hier - guter Einsatz - gute Show - weiter so! )

Gute Nacht!


----------



## i love visionn billl (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Aka-Aka echt nett von dir, dass du dich so umfassend mit meinem Fall beschäftigst!

Ich habe bereits darüber nachgedacht, das Musterschreiben zu benutzen allerdings ist mir in der AGB aufgefallen, dass es auch einen Absatz für Minderjährige gibt, ich zitiere: 

Strafmündige und deliktsfähige Minderjährige (Alter von 14 bis 17 Jahren), die durch vorsätchliche Täuschung über ihr Alter unsere Dienste in Anspruch nehmen, sind gesetzlich verpflichtet, gemäß §§818, 819 BGB Wertersatz und gemäß § 823 BGB Schadenersatz zu leisten.

Ich meine irgendwo hätte ich gelesen, dass man bei diesem "Schadensersatz" dann 1,99€ zahlen muss, für jede Minute die man da angerufen hat! 
Trifft das denn auch dann ein, wenn ich diese Tante vorsätzlich getäuscht hätte (indem ich gesagt habe,dass ich 19 bin), *aber* sie mir dann, nachdem ich ihr meine richtige Perso Nummer (die,die ich hier geposted habe ist wenig abgeweicht, die 7 wesentlichen Ziffern stimmen aber) mitgeteilt habe, Zugang zu diesem Dienst gewährt hat?

MfG Philipp


----------



## dirtydancer (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Es tut mir Leid aber ich muss das wohl irgendwie total vergessen haben. In dem Schreiben wo die Kopie des Perso-Ausweises angefordert wird, wird eine Verwaltungsgebühr in Höhe von 27,00€ verlangt. Merke: 27*2=54, okey, nicht ganz der Betrag der Rechnung aber fast..^^

Wie also nun vorgehen?


MfG DirtyDancer


----------



## Sabine1234 (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hi,

auch ich melde mich mal wieder. Onkel Klaus hat sich auch bei mir gemeldet. Man oh man, da bekommt es ja einer echt mit der Angst zu tun, wenn er sich hier noch nicht schlau gemacht hat. Jetzt will er gegen mich einen gerichtlichen Vollstreckungstitel erwirken und erforderliche Zwangsvollstreckungsmaßnahmen einleiten. Böse, böse. Mittlerweile sind es jetzt € 112,05. Das Headquater hat ihn nämlich dazu beauftragt mit einer langfristigen Titelüberwachung bei mir dran zu bleiben: Bedeutet: 30 Jahre!!!!! können turnusmäßig Vollstreckungsmaßnahmen gegen mich ergriffen werden. Hoffentlich lebe ich noch 30 Jahre. Ob ich Onkel Klaus "Schöne Weihnachten" wünsche? Wohl eher nicht. Langsam nervt er. Weiß jemand,wann ein Ende in Sicht ist?

Gruß 

Sabine


----------



## bernhard (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Das endet noch in diesem Jahrtausend.


----------



## Alli (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Was heist er ruft scheinbar täglich an. Ist das erlaubt. Oder trickst er da auch rum. Habe übrigens auch heute ein erstes Anschreiben von RA-W. aus Düsseldorf bekommen. Nun wollen sie 103,25 haben. Habe den Eindruck das ich da erst mal abwarte bis der Gerichtliche Mahnbescheid kommt. Wenn er denn kommt.
Jedemfalls mal an alle hier ein großes Lob für die vielen Tipps und Beiträge. Ohne die hätte ich am Ende eventuell noch gezahlt.
Vielen Dank
Gruss Alli.


----------



## Sabine1234 (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



bernhard schrieb:


> Das endet noch in diesem Jahrtausend.



Dann bin ich ja beruhig, dass ich das noch erleben kann :scherzkeks:


----------



## Benedetto (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Las grad die letzten Einträge und schmeiss mich nur noch weg vor lachen :scherzkeks:
Spitzen Gemeinde hier :-p 
Alle bitte DURCHHALETN und jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa NICHT ZAHLEN !!!!!!


----------



## Alli (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Von mir keinen Cent! Dabei bleibts!!!


----------



## Sirius (5 Dezember 2008)

*Vision Bill*

Wieso ist noch niemandem so richtig aufgefallen, dass dieses Geschäftsmodell bereits vom Ansatz her rechtswidrig ist und dass dafür eigentlich keine Zahlungspflicht besteht? 


Um Premium-Dienste über Telefonie zu ermöglichen, wurden extra Premium-Nummern ins Leben gerufen, damit über diese Sonderrufnummern abgerechnet werden kann, denn telefonische Premium-Dienste werden mit der Telefonrechnung bezahlt.
Bezahlt wird die Telefonrechnung an den Telefon-Provider, mit dem der Kunde (Anrufer) einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat. Der Telefon-Provider, besitzt deshalb die persönlichen Daten des Anrufers. 
Ruft der Kunde einen Premium-Dienst an, dann zieht der Telefon-Provider die fälligen Gebühren für den Premium-Anbieter ein. Der Premium-Anbieter kommt in der Regel nicht mit den persönlichen Daten des Anrufers in Kontakt. Dadurch bleiben die Daten des Anrufers geschützt. 

Bei dem in diesem Thread beschriebenen "Offline Billing über Ortsnetznummern", bei dem für den angeblichen Premium-Dienst "offline" (das bedeutet nicht über die Telefonrechnung) bezahlt werden soll, ist alles ziemlich dubios. 

Bei der Betrachtung beziehe ich mich auch auf die Fälle, bei denen sich zufällige Anrufer oder solche mit Rufnummerunterdrückung in einem vermeintlichen Vertrag wiederfinden. Denn um die dargebotenen Premium-Dienste tatsächlich "vergütet" zu bekommen, sind vom Anbieter verschiedene Rechtsbrüche vorzunehmen.


Der erste Rechtsbruch besteht darin, die Rufnummer des Anrufers in Erfahrung zu bringen.
Das geht in vielen Fällen nur durch einen rechtswidrigen Eingriff in das Telekommunikationsnetz und die Verletzung des Datenschutzes.

Bei dem "Offline-Billing-Modell" über Ortsnetze muss der Premium-Anbieter zunächst die Rufnummer des Anrufers in Erfahrung bringen. Bei unterdrückter Rufnummer ist das aber nicht möglich, denn ein Premium-Anbieter bekommt keinesfalls für diese Art von  "kommerziellen Diensten" das Merkmal CLIRO aufgeschaltet, dass auch bei aktiver Rufnummerunterdrückung die Nummer anzeigt. Da die Rechnungslegung nicht über die Telefonrechnung erfolgt, bekommt der Anbieter die Rufnummer auch nicht anderweitig mitgeteilt.

Der Premium-Anbieter ist daher gezwungen, sich die Nummer des Anrufers auf illegalen Umwegen zu beschaffen, z.B. durch "Anzapfen" der Telefonleitung an einer Stelle, an der die Rufnummer noch übertragen wird. Die Anzapfstelle liegt dann aber außerhalb des Zuständigkeitsbereichs des Anbieters und stellt einen rechtswidrigen Eingriff in das Verbindungsnetz dar. Außerdem ist es ein Verstoß gegen den Datenschutz und möglicherweise gegen das Fernmeldegeheimnis (je nachdem was für Daten erhoben werden).


Der zweite Rechtsbruch besteht darin, aus der Rufnummer des Anrufers seine zustellfähige Adresse zu halten.

Steht der Anrufer nicht in einem öffentlichen Telefonverzeichnis, das eine Rückwärtssuche über die Rufnummer ermöglicht, so sind weitere illegale Schritte erforderlich.

Der Premium-Anbieter kann z.B. auf gestohlene Datensätze zugreifen, die momentan in Umlauf sind. Überlicherweise wird aber über einen Rückruf unter Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen versucht, dem Angerufenen seine Adresse zu entlocken. Auch das ist nicht rechtens. Außerdem ist keinesfalls sicher, dass die Angaben des Angerufenen stimmen, sodass möglicherweise unbeteiligte Dritte in die "Rechnungslegung" hineingezogen werden.


Der dritte Rechtsbruch erfolgt, wenn die Ortsnetznummern irreführend  beworben werden und dem Anrufer etwas ganz anderes anbieten. In der Vergangenheit wurden solche Nummern häufig als Kontaktnummern für Jobangebote beworben. Jobsuchende die dort anriefen, fanden sich plötzlich als Kunden von Offline-Billing-Abos wieder.


Rechtlich gesehen ist es außerdem fraglich, ob überhaupt eine Zahlungspflicht für derartige "Ortsnetz-Mehrwertdienste" besteht.
Die Rufnummern sind Ortsnetznummern, die in keiner Weise den dahinter liegenden "Content" durch höhere Gebühren vergelten. Einer Ortsnetz-Rufnummer ist nicht anzusehen, was sich dahinter verbirgt.

Der Premium-Anbieter kann sich nicht darauf berufen, dass seine Dienste kostenpflichtig seien, da sie ja zu normalen Verbindungsentgelten, bei Flatrates sogar kostenlos zu erreichen sind. Da keine Zugangsbeschränkung oder Kontrolle erfolgt, kann sich jedermann zu diesen Diensten Zugang beschaffen.
Es obliegt dem Premium-Anbieter seine Dienste besser zu schützen. Die Kosten des Anrufs sind bereits durch die Telefongebühr abgedeckt. Eine weitergehende Zahlungspflicht besteht für ungeschützte, offene Zugänge nicht.


Die Situation ist vergleichbar mit einer Internetseite, deren Aufruf einen vermeintlichen Vertragsabschluss bewirkt. "_Wer diese Seite anklickt, muss zahlen..._".
Die Internetseite ist für jeden frei erreichbar, aber der Anbieter verlangt, dass für den Seitenaufruf bezahlt wird.  Zu diesem Zweck beschafft er sich illegal die Daten seiner Internetbesucher und verschickt dorthin die Zahlungsaufforderungen. Dieser Vergleich macht die rechtlich unhaltbare Situation deutlich...


----------



## dirtydancer (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Also, soll ich nun einfach diese Kopie schicken?
Ich hab nur Angst das dann irgendwas neues kommt, also Angst kann man das eigentlich nicht nennen :-p aber so in der Richtung, ich nenn es mal Bedenken. Nun, ich schreibe vor allem deshalb weil mein Vater Druck macht das ich mir mich informieren soll wies nun weitergeht, denn ich hab ihm gesagt ich hab da ein Forum wo einem super geholfen wird.


MfG DD


----------



## webwatcher (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Das außerordentlich interessante Posting  von Sirius habe ich wegen der grundsätzlichen Bedeutung nach Recht und Gesetz kopiert. Die Diskussion über das "Geschäftsmodell" kann dort weitergeführt werden

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/recht-und-gesetz/55521-offline-billing-ueber-ortsnetznummern.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



dirtydancer schrieb:


> weil mein Vater Druck macht das ich mir mich informieren soll wies nun weitergeht, denn ich hab ihm gesagt ich hab da ein Forum wo einem super geholfen wird


Grüße an den Papa, er soll sich doch bitte mal bei mir melden. Ich bin auch Papa und ein ganz Lieber


----------



## derauchnoch (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Adventliche, besinnliche Kerzenscheingrüße an die Gemeinde! 

Weil gefragt wurde zu Anrufen von Onkel Rechtsanwalt (bzw. davor von den VB-Plagen): Lt. meiner Box kommt aktuell täglich ein Anruf, immer kurz vor oder nach 12 Uhr Mittags. Rufnummer unterdrückt. Davor kamen für genau 7 Tage täglich Anrufe in der Mengenordnung zwischen 4 und 12 (!!!), so alle 20 min. einer, über den Tag verteilt, endeten alle spätestens um 18:30 Uhr (ich vermute hier das Ende des telefonischen "Parteiverkehrs" bei VB) :-D .

Es könnte natürlich sein, dass das jemand anderes ist (diverse Gewinnanrufe, Werbung, Milliardengewinne, etc.), :scherzkeks: aber es fällt auf, dass die Anrufe genau am Tag des Erhalts der Märchenbriefe beginnen und immer 7 Tage anhalten - hab mir die Mühe gemacht, dass mal graphisch im Kalender zu verfolgen.

Ich bin deshalb stark der Ansicht, dass die Anrufe von meinen Brieffreunden stammen, weil seit dem Urteil zu Werbeanrufen mit unterdrückter Rufnummer war dahingehend bei mir schlagartig Ruhe mit unterdrückten Werbeanrufen vom Tonband und Ähnlichem.

Hm, ich habe übrigens immer noch den Plan, den Anruf (nach ausdrücklicher Ankündigung meinerseits an Onkels, Tanten und sonstige Plagen) MITZUSCHNEIDEN - hab da so bissl technische Spielerei...

Den Onkel Rechtsanwalt oder eine von ihm beauftragte Person mal digital aufzuzeichen finde ich eine reizvolle Aufgabe - sollte es mir gelingen, werde ich Euch selbstverständlich informieren! Und dann werde ich mich auch evtl. mal polizeilich beraten lassen, inwieweit hier der VERDACHT DER VERSUCHTEN NÖTIGUNG entstehen könnte... Weil das doch ein Straftatbestand wäre...oder?

Ich müße es nur mal schaffen, zugegen zu sein, wenn Onkel oder Tanten anrufen!

Hier mal der öffentliche Aufruf nach DüDo: RUFT MICH AN - Aber halt wenn ich daheim bin - müsst Ihr halt auch mal Überstunden machen - Mensch - für die Kohle (die ich nicht zahle) kann man doch mal etwas Dienstleistung erwarten, oder !!! :wall:

@Aka-Aka, Antiscammer oder an einen anderen der vielen Weisen in dem Forum. Gibt´s zum Verdacht der versuchten Nötigung schon Erfahrungen??? Habe in den Muster- und Antwortschreiben schon darüber gelesen, aber eine "gute Einschätzung" noch nirgends gefunden (man möge mir verzeihen, wenn ich was überlesen habe, ich bin noch nicht ganz durch alle Einträge durch - das geht ja hier ab wie Schmidt´s Katze!!!)

So, denn noch Happy Glühwein/Punsch & Bratwurst an alle!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
...Hohoho, von draus vom Walde komm ich her, und ich muss Euch sagen, der Onkel Rechtsanwalt nervt gar sehr... Allüberall in den Forum-Spitzen, sag ich genervte Menschen sitzen...

...die Rute macht aus bösen Rechtsanwälten gute!...

...man möge mir verzeihen - ich übe noch :-D !!!....


----------



## i love visionn billl (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

HI @ all, 

könnte sich wohl nochmal jmd. zu meiner Sache äußern?
Ist der Post Nr.563!
Thx schonmal!

Mfg Philipp


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Wo kein Vertrag, da keine Vertragsleistungserschleichung durch Falschangabe?


----------



## derauchnoch (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

oh äh, was ich vergas zu schreiben: Am WOCHENENDE ist übrigens immer Ruhe bei mir - Freundschaftliche Anrufe also nur Mo - Fr...

Vermutlich müssen Star-Anwälte ja auch irgendwann mal relaxen... :-D
...und die Kohlen verprassen !!! :wall:

... ein progressiver Ansatz wäre, ein Band bei meinem Anschluss zu schalten und dem Rechtsanwalt durch Anruf bei mir ein Abo unterzujubeln!!! Beispielsweise könnte ich darauf Kochrezepte vorlesen, oder den Wetterbericht von Vorgestern, oder die Bundesliga-Ergebnisse... :-D


----------



## derauchnoch (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Falls jemand zum Geburtstag gratulieren will :-p :wall: :scherzkeks: :

VISION Communication GmbH,Düsseldorf, (Münsterstr. 248, 40470 Düsseldorf). Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung. Gesellschaftsvertrag vom 21.12.2006. Gegenstand: Gegenstand der Gesellschaft ist die Tätigkeit als Werbeagentur, insbesondere im Bereich des Mobile Marketings, die Erstellung und der Vertrieb von Audio- und TV Produktionen und Abrechnungssystemen, die Entwicklung von Software, die Tätigkeit als Internet Provider, die Erbringung und die Vermittlung von Dienstleistungen aller Art, insbesondere im Bereich der Telekommunikation, sowie die Beratung in diesen Bereichen. Stammkapital: 25.000,00 EUR. Allgemeine Vertretungsregelung: Ist nur ein Geschäftsführer bestellt, so vertritt er die Gesellschaft allein. Sind mehrere Geschäftsführer bestellt, so wird die Gesellschaft durch zwei Geschäftsführer oder durch einen Geschäftsführer gemeinsam mit einem Prokuristen vertreten. Einem oder mehreren Geschäftsführern kann die Befugnis erteilt werden, die Gesellschaft stets einzeln zu vertreten. Jeder Geschäftsführer kann von den Beschränkungen des § 181 BGB befreit werden. [ edit] einzelvertretungsberechtigt mit der Befugnis im Namen der Gesellschaft mit sich im eigenen Namen oder als Vertreter eines Dritten Rechtsgeschäfte abzuschließen.Amtsgericht Düsseldorf

*Ist öffentlich zugänglich - sollte also kein Problem sein, oder ???*


----------



## webwatcher (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ob persönliche Daten öffentlich zugänglich sind, ist völlig irrelevant
Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Nutzungsbedingungen


> Persönliche Daten
> 
> *Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt.* Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.


----------



## derauchnoch (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

grade hab ich´s gelesen - mit den Persönlichen Daten... 
verstehe ich natürlich!


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



i love visionn billl schrieb:


> [Aus dem AGB-Geschwurbel bei VB:]
> Strafmündige und deliktsfähige Minderjährige (Alter von 14 bis 17 Jahren), die durch vorsätchliche Täuschung über ihr Alter unsere Dienste in Anspruch nehmen, sind gesetzlich verpflichtet, gemäß §§818, 819 BGB Wertersatz und gemäß § 823 BGB Schadenersatz zu leisten.



Schwachsinn. Wenn es schon 


 aufgrund der gem. PAngV mangelhaften Preisauszeichung
 aufgrund bewusster Täuschungsmanöver
 aufgrund intransparenter Angebotsbeschreibung
 aufgrund unwirksamer, überraschender Klauseln in den AGB
 aufgrund bewusster Umgehung des TKG durch Angebot eines Mehrwertdienstes unter einer Ortsnetznummer

gar keinen Vertrag gibt, dann fehlt es hier schon an der Täuschungsabsicht des Minderjährigen, weil dieser nach allgemeiner Verkehrsauffassung von einem kostenpflichtigen Angebot nicht ausgehen musste.

Ihren Anspruch gem. §§818 u. sonstige können die sich über den Kamin hängen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



derauchnoch schrieb:


> *Ist öffentlich zugänglich - sollte also kein Problem sein, oder ???*


Was nicht so ohne weiteres öffentlich zugänglich ist, das sind die *Gesellschafter* der Firma (also die wahren "Inhaber"). Aber auch das ist bekannt.
Hier kann man den Inhaber der Domain abfragen:
http://pwhois.rotld.ro/static/?lang=ro

CALL ACTIVE SRL
Municipiul Bucureşti, 
BUCUREŞTI SECTORUL 6 	J40/10360/2006 18796070 	
- Changed certificate of incorporation 	17.06.2008


----------



## i love visionn billl (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Thx Antiscammer, dein Post hilft mir echt! Ich werde nun den Musterbrief von der Verbraucherzentrale benutzen! Auch wenn die mir dann Mahnungen etc schicken werd ich die einfach ignorieren, weil ich ja weiß, dass ich im Recht bin!
Ich meld mich dann wenn das nächste Schreiben reinflattert!

Bis dann 
Philipp


----------



## dragon-81 (10 Dezember 2008)

*Vision Bill*

Hallo,

Sorry erst einmal,daß ich gleich ein neues Thema eröffnet habe, aber es ist wichtig und ich hatte nicht die Zeit die ganzen Beiträge zu VISION BILL zu lesen.

Ich war gestern zu Hause bei meinen Eltern und da lag Post für mich.

Es waren 3 Briefe von VISION BILL. Die lagen schon seit 2 Wochen da, weil ich komm eben nur alle 2 Wochen zu meinen Eltern.


Mein Vater soll von seinen Priepaid-Handy angeblich am 17.09.08, am 16.10.08 und am 19.11.08 eine Telefon Chat Pauschale abgeschlossen haben.
Das komische ist es wurden alle Rechnungen zu je 56€ am 26.11.08 ausgestellt und auf jeder steht, daß die Zahlungsfrist der 11.12.08 sei.
Auf jeder der Rechnungen ist eine andere Telefonnummer angegeben die angeblich gewählt wurde. 2* Handynummer und 1* eine 030...

Mein Vater sagt er hat die Nummern nie gewählt und in seiner Anrufliste sind die Nummern auch nicht.Es ist auch nachzuvollziehen daß er die Nummern nicht gewählt hat, da mein Vater höchstens 2* im Monat mit dem Handy telefoniert.

Die Frage ist jetzt was soll ich tun, da Die Rechnungen ja auch noch auf meine alte Adresse geschickt worden sind. 

Danke für eure Antworten.

MFG


----------



## dvill (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Wofür antworten, wenn einer keine Zeit zum Lesen hat?


----------



## Vollidiot (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich letzte Nacht, wie viele von Euch, auch dazu verleiten lassen, mit zwei Kumpels eigentlich zum Spaß eine Nummer anzurufen, die hier schon mehrmals genannt wurde. Scheinbar habe ich jetzt auch ein Abo für einen Monat bestellt...

Ich konnte hier schon viele Antworten auf meine Fragen finden, aber was mir noch nicht ganz klar ist:
Kam die Rechnung zu Euch immer per Post? Wird der Betrag nie von der Telefonrechnung einfach abgebucht?
Denn ich habe ja niemandem meine Adresse angegeben und falls die bei mir anrufen sollten, werde ich ihnen die Adreses auch nicht nennen. Nach den Einträgen hier im Forum zu urteilen, ist das das Richtige, oder? Also niemals die Adresse angeben?

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir antworten würdet und mir somit weiterhelfen würdet.

Vielen Dank schon mal und viele Grüße,

Vollidiot (diesen Namen habe ich verdient nach meiner bescheuerten Aktion letzte Nacht) :-(


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Die Rechnung kommt IMHO immer per Post, denn die können für Anrufe auf eine Ortsnetz- bzw. Handynummer nicht eine Mehrwertleistung über den Teilnehmernetzbetreiber des Opfers berechnen lassen. Das würde definitiv nur für echte Mehrwertnummern gehen.

Wie schon öfters hier gesagt: Wenn Du mit Deiner Adresse nicht im Internet irgendwo hausierst, und wenn Deine Telefonnummer nicht mit Inverssuche Rückschlüsse auf Deine Daten zulässt, dann wäre der "Anbieter" darauf angewiesen, dass Du ihm die Daten freiwillig gibst. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Sirius (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



dragon-81 schrieb:


> Ich war gestern zu Hause bei meinen Eltern und da lag Post für mich.
> 
> Es waren 3 Briefe von VISION BILL. Die lagen schon seit 2 Wochen da, weil ich komm eben nur alle 2 Wochen zu meinen Eltern.
> 
> ...


Schön dass du das Handy für deinen Vater bezahlt, meist ist es anders herum. 

Aber ernsthaft - Aus der Zeitdifferenz kann man entnehmen, dass die Gentlemen versuchen, die Telefonnummer des Handy-Besitzers zu ermittelten. Woher hätten sie sonst eine zustellfähige Adresse.

Das deckt sich mit meinen Beobachtungen. Ein paar Freundinen und Freunde haben es dort probehalber mal kurz mit unterdrückter Festnetznummer bzw. vom Handy aus anklingeln lassen. Die angeblichen AGB gab es zwar nicht zu hören, dafür kamen in den meisten Fällen Mahnungen und ein paar skurrile Anwaltschreiben.

Die Briefe kann man getrost dreilagig knicken und neben der Toilette bunkern. Leider endet die Lieferung nach ein paar Monaten. Der Rekord liegt bei 16 Mahnungen...


----------



## spacereiner (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



> Das deckt sich mit meinen Beobachtungen. Ein paar Freundinen und Freunde haben es dort probehalber mal kurz mit unterdrückter Festnetznummer bzw. vom Handy aus anklingeln lassen. Die angeblichen AGB gab es zwar nicht zu hören, dafür kamen in den meisten Fällen Mahnungen und ein paar skurrile Anwaltschreiben.


 
Ich frage mich wie die an die Adresse kommen:-?

Was passiert wenn man von einer Telefonzelle anruft.Schicken die die Mahnungen dann an die T-Com


----------



## Sirius (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



spacereiner schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wie die an die Adresse kommen:-?


Jeder, der ein Handy kauft, muss in der Regel seinen Ausweis vorlegen. Das gilt auch bei Prepaid-Verträgen.


----------



## spacereiner (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Nöö,stimmt doch garnicht

Bei Aldi Talk,Lidl usw brauschste kein Ausweis zeigen.Da musste die Karten nur Online aktivieren,mehr nicht.Beim Handyladen hier um die Ecke brauschste auch kein Ausweis

Selbst wenn es so wäre kommt man nicht einfach so an den Namen des Käufers


----------



## Sirius (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



spacereiner schrieb:


> Bei Aldi Talk,Lidl usw brauschste kein Ausweis zeigen.Da musste die Karten nur Online aktivieren,mehr nicht.


Auch dort muss man seine Adresse angeben. Bei Lidl (Fonic) werden z.B. die Bankdaten für eine Abbuchung abgefragt. Und was trägst du da ein; den Weihnachtsmann?


----------



## spacereiner (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



> Auch dort muss man seine Adresse angeben.


 
Na und,hauptsache da steht was



> Und was trägst du da ein; den Weihnachtsmann?



LOL,gute Idee
Max Mustermann hat sicher schon genug Karten


Ach so

bei uns auf dem Flohmart gibts ein 10er Pack Karten von Vodafone für 5 Euro.Da braucht garnichts aktiviert werden.Rein ins Handy und los gehts:-p

Hab irgendwo mal gelesen dass man den Inhaber einer Prepaidkarte nicht über die Telefonnummer ermitteln kann:-?

So,genug Off Topic


----------



## Vollidiot (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

@ Antiscanner: Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort. Bin mal gespannt, ob die meine Adresse herausbekommen. Ich traue denen ja schon einiges zu, ehrlich gesagt...

Ich hätte noch eine Frage, auf die ich bisher keine Antwort gefunden habe: Ist es nicht so, dass man sowieso jeden abgeschlossenen Vertrag innerhalb von einer bestimmten Frist rückgängig machen kann? Denkt ihr, es wäre sinnvoll der "Firma" zu schreiben, dass ich den Vertrag rückgängig machen möchte? Allerdings wüsste die "Firma" dann schon mal meinen Namen durch meine E-Mail-Adresse. Oder wäre es besser, erst einmal abzuwarten, was passiert? Vielleicht bekomme ich ja auch gar keine Post, weil die meine Adresse nicht haben....

Ich würde mich über Antworten von Euch freuen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Vollidiot (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe noch eine Frage zu meinem Problem.

Gestern erhielt ich mehrere Anrufe einer unbekannten Nummer. Als ich einmal an mein Handy gegangen bin, hat aber niemand mit mir geredet. Später habe ich noch einen Anruf erhalten und heute Vormittag schon wieder.
Wäre es Eurer Meinung nach sinnvoll beim nächsten mal wieder ans Handy zu gehen und (falls dieses mal jemand mit mir reden sollte) zu sagen, dass ich den Vertrag nicht akzeptiere, meine Adresse nicht herausgeben werde (falls sie diese nicht schon irgendwoher haben) und ggf. rechtliche Schritte gegen sie einleiten werde? Oder soll ich das Handy einfach schön weiterklingeln lassen. Vielleicht vergeht ihnen ja irgendwann mal die Lust .

Weiß jemand von Euch, ob die besagte "Firma" meine Adresse über meinen Mobilfunkbetreiber herausbekommen kann? Dann würde ich dort nämlich vielleicht anrufen und ihnen sagen, dass ich in eine Abzocke geraten bin und sie bitten möchte meine Daten nicht weiterzugeben. Aber ich vermute mal, dass es ihnen sowie nicht erlaubt ist, meine privaten Daten weiterzugeben. Aber auch in den Handyverträgen könnte ja irgendwo etwas kleingedrucktes versteckt sein :unzufrieden:.

Ich freue mich auf Eure Antworten und hoffe, dass das alles schnellst möglichst erledigt ist. Wie viele von Euch ja aus eigener Erfahrung wissen, belastet es einen doch sehr :unzufrieden:.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich schon mal allen hier im Forum für die vielen Infos danken. Ihr macht Euch wirklich viel Mühe und steckt viel Aufwand in Eure Beiträge. Dammit helft ihr vielen Leuten, denen es so geht wir mir! Bevor ich dieses Forum entdeckt hatte, war ich schon kurz davor Panik zu bekommen, obwohl ich ja noch am Anfang meiner "Laufbahn" stehe und ich noch keine Rechnung erhalten habe.

Viele Grüße


----------



## spacereiner (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



> Weiß jemand von Euch, ob die besagte "Firma" meine Adresse über meinen Mobilfunkbetreiber herausbekommen kann


 
Ich bezweifele das Mobilfunkbetreiber einfach so Kundendaten rausgeben dürfen.Das geht erst nach einem Richterlichen Erlass,wie bei der IP

Aber dazu bedarf es erstmal einer Strafanzeige,aber die werden sie wohl mit Sicherheit nicht erstatten


----------



## Vollidiot (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Vielen Dank schon mal für Deine schnell Antwort @ spacereiner.

Würdest Du/Ihr mir also empfehlen erst einmal gar nichts zu unternehmen und die Anrufe einfach zu ignorieren? Jedenfalls so lange, bis vielleicht doch eine Rechnung bei mir eintrifft?
Oder wäre es sinnvoll eine E-Mail zu schreiben, dass ich der Besitzer der Rufnummer XXXXXXXXXXXX bin und meinen Vertrag rückgängig mache bzw. ihn nicht akzeptiere?

VG


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Wenn rechtlich gesehen kein bindender Vertrag zustandekommt, dann hat man als angeblicher "Kunde" bzw. "Schuldner" keine Rechtspflichten, insbesondere keine Erklärungspflichten. 
Auch der Eingang einer Rechnung oder einer Mahnung ändert überhaupt nichts daran. Ist die Forderung unbegründet, weil es keinen Vertrag gibt, braucht man grundsätzlich gar nicht zu reagieren.

Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html
Der Artikel befasst sich zwar mit der Webseiten-Abzocke im Internet, aber das Thema ist sehr verwandt.


----------



## Vollidiot (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Kann per Telefon überhaupt ein Vertrag abgeschlossen werden? Also könnte es sogar sein, dass der Vertrag rechtsgültig ist? Ich wurde am Telefon darauf hingewiesen, dass ich so eben ein Monatsabo oder so bestellt habe, woraufhin ich wieder aufgelegt habe.
Natürlich war mir vorher nicht bewusst, dass ich sofort ein Monatsabo bestelle...
Also ist der Vertrag nicht ordnungsgemäß zu Stande gekommen, da ich dies niemals akzeptiert hätte, richtig?

Also ignoriere ich einfach die Anrufe und hoffe, dass die Abzocker meine Adresse nicht herausfinden können... Wenn ich gar nicht erst an mein Handy gehe, kann ich auch nichts falsches sagen.

VG


----------



## Vollidiot (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

@ Antiscanner: Ich meinte, ob ich den Abzockern evtl. schon jetzt schreiben sollte (wo ich noch gar keine Rechnung erhalten habe und gar nicht sicher ist, ob ich überhaupt eine bekomme, da sie ja meine Adresse nicht haben), dass ich den Vertrag nicht akzeptiere, damit die mich einfach in Ruhe lassen damit.

Wenn ich nicht an mein Handy gehe, tue ich ja nichts unrechtes, oder? Ich könnte es ja nicht gehört haben und zurückrufen kann ich ja leider nicht, da die Nummer unbekannt ist .

Viele Grüße


----------



## Vollidiot (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo zusammen,

sorry, wenn ich hier andauernd über mein Problem schreibe. Aber ich mache mir da doch ziemlich viele Gedanken .

Wie ich ja eben geschrieben habe, hatte ich eigentlich vor einfach nicht an mein Handy zu gehen, wenn die wieder anrufen und zu hoffe, dass die meine Adresse nicht herausbekommen.
Könnte das dann nicht so ausgelegt werden, dass ich mich vor einer Zahlung drücken will und sie mir irgendetwas anhängen? 
Allerdings könnte es ja wirklich sein, dass ich mein Handy tagsüber nicht dabei habe oder so und ich dann abends nicht zurückrufen kann, weil ja keine Nummer angezeigt wird.

Oh Mann, ich will einfach, dass das zu Ende geht . Ich versuche einfach trotzdem, mir ein schönes Wochenende zu machen. 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir schreiben würdet, was ihr von meiner Idee haltet, die einfach komplett zu ignorieren, oder ob ihr denkt, dass ich damit etwas widerrechtliches tue.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße und Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## spacereiner (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



> Allerdings könnte es ja wirklich sein, dass ich mein Handy tagsüber nicht dabei habe oder so und ich dann abends nicht zurückrufen kann, weil ja keine Nummer angezeigt wird.


 

Du brauchst Dich vor niemanden zu rechtfertigen warum Du nichts an Handy gehst.Es ist ganz alleine Deine Sache ob Du ranngehst,das Teil mit einem Hammer zerlegst oder aus dem Fenster wirfst

Geh doch ran,wenn die das sind legste wortlos auf und gut ist:-p


Ausserdem kann von Deinem Handy jeder da angerufen haben.Du bist nicht verpflichtet das Teil zu überwachen das damit in Deiner Abwesenheit  jaaa keiner Telefoniert




> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir schreiben würdet, was ihr von meiner Idee haltet, die einfach komplett zu ignorieren, oder ob ihr denkt, dass ich damit etwas widerrechtliches tue.



Es ist nicht verboten Anrufe zu ignorieren


----------



## Wembley (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Vollidiot schrieb:


> sorry, wenn ich hier andauernd über mein Problem schreibe. Aber ich mache mir da doch ziemlich viele Gedanken .


Es ist ja oft nicht schlecht, sich viele Gedanken zu machen, aber manchmal sollte man es eben nicht tun. Wegen denen brauchst du dich nicht selber fertigzumachen. 
Dein Fall unterscheidet sich nun ja wirklich nicht von den anderen.


			
				Vollidiot schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich ja eben geschrieben habe, hatte ich eigentlich vor einfach nicht an mein Handy zu gehen, wenn die wieder anrufen und zu hoffe, dass die meine Adresse nicht herausbekommen.


Vielleicht merkst du es gar nicht gleich, dass DIE anrufen. Stutzig sollte man aber sein, wenn jemand die Adresse haben will.
Aber selbst wenn die deine Adresse haben sollten: Dies ist auch kein Weltuntergang. Es geht doch darum, ob es einen Vertragsabschluss gibt oder nicht. Vertragsabschlüsse sind ja *beidseitige* Willenserklärungen. Da aber z. B. mir nicht bekannt ist, dass die versucht haben, das Geld über das Gericht zu bekommen, kann dies nur zwei Gründe haben:

a) entweder sie sind so gutmütig.
b) oder sie sehen selbst sehr geringe bis gar keine Chancen so etwas vor Gericht durchzubringen. Anders gesagt: Sie sind selbst nicht davon überzeugt, dass sowas als Vertragsabschluss durchgeht. Ihren Kunden wider Willen gegenüber würden die das natürlich nie zugeben.

Nun kannst du es dir aussuchen: a) oder b)


> Könnte das dann nicht so ausgelegt werden, dass ich mich vor einer Zahlung drücken will und sie mir irgendetwas anhängen?


Wenn jemand seine guten Gründe hat, etwas nicht zu zahlen, warum soll man ihm was anhängen können?


			
				Vollidiot schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings könnte es ja wirklich sein, dass ich mein Handy tagsüber nicht dabei habe oder so und ich dann abends nicht zurückrufen kann, weil ja keine Nummer angezeigt wird.


Wie gesagt: Keep cool.


			
				Vollidiot schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Mann, ich will einfach, dass das zu Ende geht . Ich versuche einfach trotzdem, mir ein schönes Wochenende zu machen.


Tu das. Das ist kein Grund, dir das Wochenende versauen zu lassen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Diese Nachricht erhielt ich von einem Polizeibeamten:


> In der Sache muß man ja leider zwischen "Abo- Falle" ( nicht strafbar ) und wirklichem Betrug unterscheiden.
> 
> Ich habe in Sachen "Abo- Falle" zahlreiche Verfahren bearbeitet, welche alle eingestellt worden sind, leider.
> 
> *Ich denke, in Bezug auf Internetstraftaten müßte der Gesetzgeber dringend umfangreich aktiv werden.*



Aber wie schrieb mir vor kurzem die beste Ministerin von allen?


			
				 Justizministerin Zypries schrieb:
			
		

> Weitere gesetzgeberische Maßnahmen halte ich zurzeit nicht für erforderlich.


:unzufrieden:

Naja, das erklärt vieles!


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Wembley hat es sehr gut erklärt.

Die Juristen sagen dazu: "Schweigen im Rechtsverkehr kann nicht als irgendwie geartete Zustimmung ausgelegt werden."

Wenn jemand nicht an sein Handy geht bzw. bei einem Anruf auflegt, dann interessiert das den Juristen nicht. Das gehört zu den ganz normalen Persönlichkeitsrechten. Ich darf mir doch nun wirklich noch meine Gesprächspartner aussuchen, wie ich das will. Wenn ich mit jemandem nicht in telefonischen Kontakt zu treten wünsche, muss ich das nicht begründen. Und das kann nicht als irgendwie geartetes "Verschleierungsmanöver" meinerseits gewertet werden. 

Und es ist tatsächlich so. Es lohnt nicht, irgendwelche "Gedanken" an unseriöse Forderungssteller zu verschwenden. Die Zeit und Energie ist anderswo besser investiert.


----------



## derauchnoch (13 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Ihr neuen Mitglieder im exclusiven V*B* Spass-Club!!! 

Nehmt euch ca. 2 Stunden Zeit, und lest in diesem Forum so lange, bis auch die letzten Eurer Ängste und Zweifel ausgeräumt sind! Egal zu welchem Aspekt der Geschichte!

Wenn Ihr zu den glücklichen Anwärtern gehört, die leider vergessen haben, V*B* die Adresse mitzuteilen - könnte ja sein - dann preiset den Herrn und überlegt Euch mal, Eure Telefone, Handy´s etc. bei "Teilnehmer unbekannt" o.ä. einfach klingeln zu lassen - die Lautlos-Funktion kann dabei nervenschonend unerstützen! Allerdings lasst Ihr Euch damit die Chance entgehen, neue Brieffreunde kennen zu lernen, die lustige Märchen schreiben :scherzkeks: !!! Wenn Ihr das konsequent durchhaltet, werden die Anrufe sicherlich irgendwann mal aufhören, und gut is! Allerdings um den Preis, dass Ihr vermutlich ca. 6 Monate nicht mehr bei unbekannten Teilnehmern rangehen könnt, vielleicht auch länger... Ruhe vor Brieffreundschaft kostet Euch also maximal Einschränkung in der telekommunikativen Freiheit - und wann ein Ende der Anfrufe eintritt, wissen Zeus & Co. auf dem Olymp... Aber Ihr fahrt damit besser - Warum? Kommt noch!

Denn wenn Ihr zu den nicht ganz so glücklichen Anwärtern gehört, deren Adressen V*B* in deren Brieffreundschaft aufgenommen hat, dann Glückwunsch: Ab jetzt habt Ihr regelmäßig Spaß, denn die Märchenstunde kommt per Post vom Frankierzentrum Frankfurt direkt zu Euch ins Haus! Da werden Rechnungs-Witze verschickt und später kommt der Onkel RA und schreibt Euch Gruselmärchen :evil: ... Und das ist noch nicht alles, weil als flankierende Marketing-Massnahme in diesem exclusiven Club werden zahlungsunwillige Anwärter - so wie ich und noch ca. 4 Trillionen anderer armer Rüsseltiere - mit Anrufen belästigt, in denen die Brief-Märchen wieder und wieder erzählt werden... Man(n) schulde doch Geld, man(n) soll doch bitte zahlen, und wenn nicht - aber dann !!!

Die Folgen wären ewige Höllenverdammnis, die GSG 9, die Eure Wohnung stürmen will, die Entführung Eures Hamsters, die Pfändung Eurer Unterwäsche... Und als Bonus gibts die Aussicht auf eine langfristige "Titelüberwachung" durch Märchenonkel RA M*W* (und damit ist nicht gemeint, ob die Bayern wieder Meister werden).

Wie kommt man aus der Sache wieder raus ??? Meine Empfehlung (ich mache keinerlei Rechtsberatung) an alle Betroffenen ist:

1. Macht Euch nicht erpressbar - also beichten !!! - bei Vater, Mutter, Ehegattin und wer sonst noch sauer sein könnte, falls Ihr angerufen habt - könnte ja sein... Wenn Ihr nicht angerufen habt - so wie ich (EHRLICH !!! ), sondern Euer Anschluss (z.B. vom besoffenen Freund des Bruders, der nach dem Junggesellen-Abschied mangels Striperin anderweitige Ablenkung gesucht hat) "missbräuchlich" verwendet wurde - dann: Take it easy - niemanden meucheln, das bringt nix - seht die Sache sportlich und mit Humor: Es gibt überall Faule Eier, die nix arbeiten wollen und sich anderweitig um Geld bemühen... und das führt mich direkt zu:


[.......]


3. Beunruhigt Euch nicht bei Märchenbriefen über Rechnungen und insbesondere vom Onkel Rechtsanwalt - dat ist allet Müll - Leute!!! Es wird auf Eure Angst abgezielt und auf Eure (vermeintliche) Erpressbarkeit !!! - darum 1. oben!!! Niemals nicht wird ein Mahnbescheid kommen, niemals nicht ein Pfändungsbescheid und schon gar-nie-nicht wird der Gerichtsvollzieher vor der Haustür stehen!!!


4. Soll man(n) in die Brieffreundschaft eintreten und denen sagen, dass man gänzlich abgeneigt ist, einen Vertrag anzuerkennen oder zu zahlen ??? Das kann jeder halten wie er will! Ehrlich: Erwartet auf Eure Schreiben garnix - es kommen vollkommen sinn- und hinfreie Antworten, die Euch nix, aber auch wirklich garnix helfen. Wer im Club der bekannten Adressen dabei ist, der kriegt das volle Programm... sogar nachweislich Minderjährige kriegen Briefe mit solch hanebüchernem Unsinn über Schadensersatz etc. dass es einem die Fußnägel eindreht...

Hat dieser "derauchnoch" Recht - was schreibt der da - woher will der das wissen ???

Fragt Euch:

--> Wenn einer zur Zahlung verurteilt worden wäre, warum gäbe es dann dieses Forum ???

--> Warum würde eine juristische Person einen teuren RA einschalten, wenn sie selber für 23 Euro einen Mahnbescheid pro "Forderung" erwirken und die "Forderung" eintreiben könnte ???

--> Warum finde ich im Internet nix über Leute, die zur Zahlung verknackt worden sind ???

...gerne dürft Ihr Euch auch noch andere Fragen in dem Zusammenhang stellen...

Und die Tatsache, dass es keine ausreichend bekannte rechtliche Handhabe dagegen gibt, interpretiere ich jetzt einfach mal so: Es braucht nicht zwingen eine zu geben, denn einfach nicht reagieren - damit kann Otto Normalverbraucher sich zur Wehr setzten. Natürlich wäre es schön, wenn es ausdrückliche rechtliche handhabe gäbe - aber unsere lieben Politiker haben dafür scheinbar weder Mut noch Zeit, da was zu unternehmen...

Schöne Weihnachtszeit an alle - lasst Euch blos nicht das Leben vermiesen von diesen Gentlemen!!!


----------



## Vollidiot (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten zu meinem Beitrag bzw. meinen Beiträgen.

Durch dieses Forum sehe ich die Sache schon etwas anders als noch letzte Woche :-p. Vielen, vielen Dank dafür an alle!

Am Wochenende und heute habe ich noch gar keinen Anruf erhalten :-p. Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden, wenn es etwas neues gibt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## xy67 (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Vollidiot schrieb:


> Oh Mann, ich will einfach, dass das zu Ende geht . Ich versuche einfach trotzdem, mir ein schönes Wochenende zu machen.
> 
> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir schreiben würdet, was ihr von meiner Idee haltet, die einfach komplett zu ignorieren, oder ob ihr denkt, dass ich damit etwas widerrechtliches tue.



Also nochmal zum mitmeißeln: Ignorieren ist ne super Lösung. Wir haben jetzt seit Wochen Ruhe und das ist gut so!


Mal ne Frage OT am Rande: Wieso bekomm ich neuerdings eigentlich keine Mitteilung mehr, wenn hier neue Beiträge gepostet wurden? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

So eine Mitteilung kriegst Du nur, wenn Du ein Thema "abonniert" hast (oben unter "Themen-Optionen").


----------



## Heiko (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Um 21:09:41 Uhr ging eine Mail an den Benutzer raus. An der Technik kanns also nicht liegen.


----------



## xy67 (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ich hoffe, ich krieg jetzt keine auf den Deckel - ist ja OT - aber irgendwie ja auch wichtig. Das Thema hab ich abonniert und zwischen dem 8.11. und 15.12. keine Benachrichtigung bekommen - hab extra nochmal meine Mails durchgeschaut. Es geht deswegen wohl nicht die Welt unter aber ich wunder mich halt trotzdem


----------



## Benedetto (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallihallöschen an Alle Leidensgenossen und Partyangehörigen :scherzkeks: Da wirs ja mit Düsseldorf zu tun haben, stimmen wir doch erstmal an : Aaaaaalso Aaaaalle Zuuuuuuuuuusammen :HEEEEEEEELAAAUUUUUUUUUU
Heute erhielt ich meine erste Mahnung :-D
Hätt eigentlich mit mehr gerechnet , aber sie haben tatsächlich nur 8.25 Euro für dieses "Mahnschreiben" draufgesetzt. Bin jetzt bei 73.05 Euro.
Das ist aber denk ich noch keine Rakete wert.......... :-D


----------



## tbo#11 (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

servus an alle, ich bin schon bei etwas über 114 euro, das inkassounternehmen kon cred war der absender meines letzten briefs. sie drohen mit mahnbescheid, was soll ich jetzt tun?

gruß tbo


----------



## spacereiner (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



> was soll ich jetzt tun


 
Dich auf Weihnachten freuen



> sie drohen mit mahnbescheid



Beim Drohen wird es auch bleiben


----------



## boogey (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

gleiches Spiel hier...habe letzte Woche auch was von conKred bekommen.

Ich finde den Satz "Nun sind wir mit der Rechtsverfolgung beauftragt" schon lusitg. Freut mich ja, dass die jetzt an der Reihe sind....

Die Forderung hat sich derweil minimal erhöht. Letzte Forderung kam vor einem halben Jahr!!!!


----------



## dragon-81 (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo,

wollte nur mal Bescheidgeben daß ich heute zwei Mahnungen erhalten habe.

Warte jetzt mal den EVN von der Telekom ab, und wenn diese Nummern nicht draufstehen die angeblich gewählt worden sein sollen werde ich einen Anwalt einschalten.

MFG


----------



## nik2308 (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

nur rein aus interesse.. hat das inkasso unternehmen den anwalt M.W. abgelöst oder is das die fortsetzung? 
mfg


----------



## EX-Taro (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Ihrs

Ich denke der BesserWisser ist raus, zu schlechte Erfolgsquote
Habe nun die korrect (!) aus Hamburg im Verdacht bei den Düsseldorfern mit zu spielen. Der R*D* hat ja dort auch schon kontakte gehabt.
Was mich wundert, das einer der Hintermänner bei mir aus der Nachbarschaft kommt, Blomberg - Lippe. (?) Webseitenfuzzi oder so.
Habe auch gerade diesen Link gefunden, ähnliches Thema und auch wieder bekannte Geschäftsgebaren.
EuMedien GmbH / ConKred Inkasso GmbH - Abzocker in Spe? » Von jochen » Beitrag » daten - chaos
Kommt mir doch alles so bekannt vor.

Greetz EX-T


----------



## derauchnoch (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hi Boogey, kannst Du bei Gelegenheit mal kurz die Schreiben aufzählen, die Du bekommen hast, ich bin endsneugierig und freu mich doch so über Post :-D

Ich bin nämlich erst bei Schreiben zwo vom Märchenonkel RA M*W* (also insgesamt erst bei Brieflein No. 4) und hatte schon Angst, dass danach nix mehr kommt... weil ich doch mit Holz heize und daher immer was zum zerknüllen und anheitzen brauche - ist ja kalt geworden, mittlerweile! 

...wundert mich übrigens auch nicht, dass Rechtsanwalt Märchchenonkel die "Titelüberwachung" abgegeben hat - der Mann hat einfach zu wenig Zeit :scherzkeks:

Goodbye M*W* - Hello Inkasso-Truppe!!!
....................................................................................................
"...Ich werde Ihm ein Angebot machen, dass er nicht ablehnen kann...":sun:


----------



## Bergmann (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo derauchnoch,


habe am 17.12.08 wieder Post von meinem Freund Colli der Inkassomann bekommen, mal eine kleine Chronik der Ereignisse:

1. Am 28.07.08 auf eine Spam-Mail reagiert und am Millionenquiz teilgenommen. Am gleichen Abend hat man sich bei mir dafür bedankt und eine Rechnung von 10 € angekündigt.

2. Die Rechnung kam per Post, ja ich war naiv und habe alle Anmeldedaten ordentlich ausgefüllt, am 30.07.08. Die konnte ich online aber nicht überweisen, Begründung, außereuropäisches Ausland. Erst jetzt, bin ja naiv, wurde ich stutzig. Nach kurzem suchen im Netz landete ich hier und von da an war klar, aussitzen und nicht zahlen.:grin:

3. Am 05.08.08 per Einschreiben Musterschreiben zum Widerruf. (Heute weis ich das dass rausgeschmissen Geld war:wall.

4. 11.08.08, Zahlungserinnerung vom Millionenquiz. Ich reagiere gelassen.

5. 27.08.08, zweite und letzte Mahnung mit beigelegtem Überweisungsformular, jetzt 17,61 €. Es wird interessant.

6. Bis zum 06.10.08 war ruhe, dann meldet sich zum ersten Mal mein Freund Colli mit beigelegtem Überweisungsformular. Etwas holperig in seine Formulierungen:

Wenn Sie nicht zahlen, gehen wir davon aus, dass die Forderung unbestritten ist.

Falsch, ich bestreite diese Forderung ganz energisch. Er möchte gerne 64,07 €

7. Beim nächsten Brief 07.11.08 teilten sie mir erstmal ihre neue Bankverbindung mit (warum haben die wohl die Bank gewechselt:sun um mir dann noch eine angemessene Ratenzahlung anzubieten. Wieder mit Überweisungsformular für 66,16 €. Jetzt fang ich an zu staunen, welch ein Aufwand für 10 €.

8. Am 25.11.08 kommen sie zu der Einsicht dass ich „kein Interesse an eine gütlichen Einigung habe“. Man sieht, da sind Lernerfolge zu verzeichnen. Man fordert mich „nochmals eindringlich auf“ jetzt 70,21 € mit beiliegendem Überweisungsvordruck zu überweisen.

9. Heute teilt man mir mit, dass ich letztmalig die Möglichkeit habe 74,26 € zu überweisen. Wie kommen die an diese krummen Zahlen, würfeln die? Denen scheint es schlechter zu gehen, man spart schon am üblichen Überweisungsformular:scherzkeks:. Ach ja, jetzt erst kommen Drohungen mit Gericht und Zwangsvollstreckung. Eigentlich ein ganz humanes Völkchen, mit viel Ausdauer.

Ich freue mich schon auf 10.


----------



## maurice007 (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Mit folgendem sage ich nicht, dass mir die Methoden von VB gefallen, geschweige denn moralisch oder rechtlich korrekt sind!

Sorry, aber deine Ausführungen sind nicht hilfreich und zudem falsch. 

Auch eine telefonische Beratung kann kostenpflichtig sein, und dazu gebraucht es keiner Premiumrufnummer!

Wenn du privat krankenversichert bist, ruf mal deinen Arzt an und frage ihn etwas (z.B. du hast morgens vergessen ein Medikament zu nehmen, sollst du abends die doppelte Dosis nehmen) und du wirst eine Rechnung von ihm erhalten. Das ist völlig legitim und gilt auch für Kassenpatienten, aber die sehens ja nicht!
Ebenso kannst du z.B. in einer Werstatt anrufen und um telefonische Reparaturhilfe bitten. Telefonisch könnte vereinbart werden, dass diese Hilfe 20€ kostet. Bist du einverstanden, musst du auch zahlen!






Sirius schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## spacereiner (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



> Auch eine telefonische Beratung kann kostenpflichtig sein, und dazu gebraucht es keiner Premiumrufnummer


 
Das ist was völlig anders

Du vergleichst hier Äpfel  mit Birnen


----------



## Reducal (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



maurice007 schrieb:


> Auch eine telefonische Beratung kann kostenpflichtig sein....


Aber nur dann, wenn *beide* Vertragspartner damit einverstanden sind. Darüber hinaus ist es sogar möglich, Verträge per Zuruf oder gar Rauchzeichen abzuschließen. Wie es sich da mit der Widerrufsbelehrung verhält oder in wie fern AGB hinreichend in den Vertrag einbezogen werden, erschließt sich mir jedoch nicht.


maurice007 schrieb:


> Wenn du privat krankenversichert bist, ruf mal deinen Arzt an und frage ihn etwas .... du wirst eine Rechnung von ihm erhalten.


Nicht unbedingt und wenn ich der Meinung bin die nicht bezahlen zu wollen, weil z. B. die Leistung unzureichend oder überteuert war, dann fechte ich auch das aus. Ein Arzt wollte mir sogar schon die Terminvereinbarung für eine Behandlung bei ihm in Rechnung stellen, doch das konnte er knicken - Rechnung gekürzt und nie wieder von ihm gehört!


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



maurice007 schrieb:


> Wenn du privat krankenversichert bist, ruf mal deinen Arzt an und frage ihn etwas (z.B. du hast morgens vergessen ein Medikament zu nehmen, sollst du abends die doppelte Dosis nehmen) und du wirst eine Rechnung von ihm erhalten. Das ist völlig legitim und gilt auch für Kassenpatienten, aber die sehens ja nicht!



Wie oben schon gesagt: das ist absolut falsch, und ein Vergleich von Äpfeln mit Birnen!

Bei den "Leistungen" (welche das auch immer sein sollen...) von Vision Bill handelt es sich um die Erbringung telekommunikationsgestützter Dienste laut Telekommunikationsgesetz.

Ein Arzt, der ein telefonisches Beratungsgespräch führt, erbringt jedoch keinen telekommunikationsgestützten Dienst. Das würde er nur dann, wenn er den Patienten gar nicht kennen würde und er aber trotzdem einen kostenpflichtigen Auskunfts-Service anbieten würde (was natürlich allein vom medizinischen Standpunkt her schon vollkommen unseriös wäre).

Wenn jemand für einen telekommunikationsgestützten Dienst Geld haben möchte, dann erwartet man nach allgemeiner Verkehrsauffassung, dass diese Dienste über die Telefonrechnung verrechnet werden, und insbesondere, dass hier eine Premium- oder Mehrwertnummer benutzt wird.

Nach allgemeiner Verkehrsauffassung erwartet der Anrufer, der auf einer ganz normalen Ortsnetz-Nummer anruft, keinesfalls, dort einen kostenpflichtigen Mehrwertdienst in Anspruch zu nehmen.

Dazu kommt, dass (wie oben schon verschiedentlich ausgeführt...) bei mangelhafter Preiskennzeichnung sowie intransparenten Angeboten regelmäßig kein Vertrag zustandekommt bzw. ein unterstellter Vertrag anfechtbar ist.


----------



## maurice007 (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn jemand für einen telekommunikationsgestützten Dienst Geld haben möchte, dann erwartet man nach allgemeiner Verkehrsauffassung, dass diese Dienste über die Telefonrechnung verrechnet werden, und insbesondere, dass hier eine Premium- oder Mehrwertnummer benutzt wird.


Richtig, das kann man erwarten! Dennoch kann ein Unternehmer seine Leistungen in einer Art und Weise anbieten, wie es ihm gefällt. Das Angebot von VB kann z.B. mit 0900xxx gar nicht umgesetzt werden.



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Nach allgemeiner Verkehrsauffassung erwartet der Anrufer, der auf einer ganz normalen Ortsnetz-Nummer anruft, keinesfalls, dort einen kostenpflichtigen Mehrwertdienst in Anspruch zu nehmen.


Auch richtig. Die Kostenpflichtigkeit muss der Anbieter dem Anrufer -bevor das Abo beginnt- schon deutlich machen. 
Ich kann dir anbieten, mich für 56 Euro an 30 aufeinander folgenden Tagen je Tag eine Stunde anzurufen und ich spiele dir meine Hausmusik vom Band vor. Das könnten wir zur Sicherheit schriftlich festlegen. Wenn ich dann alle technischen Einrichtungen geschaffen habe, du erhältst also eine Verbindung und hörst meine Hausmusik, bekomme ich im Streitfall vor jedem deutschen Gericht Recht. Aber auch mündliche Verträge haben Bestand, die jedoch nicht so einfach zu beweisen sind.



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, dass (wie oben schon verschiedentlich ausgeführt...) bei mangelhafter Preiskennzeichnung sowie intransparenten Angeboten regelmäßig kein Vertrag zustandekommt bzw. ein unterstellter Vertrag anfechtbar ist.


Vollkommen richtig! Und genau deswegen wird VB nur in den Fällen zu Geld kommen, in denen die Opfer freiwillig zahlen. Vor Gericht hat das Angebot nie Bestand!


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



maurice007 schrieb:


> Dennoch kann ein Unternehmer seine Leistungen in einer Art und Weise anbieten, wie es ihm gefällt. Das Angebot von VB kann z.B. mit 0900xxx gar nicht umgesetzt werden.



Eben! Weil hier die Preisobergrenzen der Regulierung durch TKG/BNA bewußt umgangen werden. Durch ein Konstrukt, was im TKG nicht vorgesehen ist: Offline-Billing über normale Ortsnetznummern. Weil das dem Willen des Gesetzgebers direkt widerspricht. 
Für 0900xxx gäbe es Preisobergrenzen und eine Registrierungspflicht. Diesen Restriktionen entzieht sich VB ganz bewusst.
Trotzdem: das wie auch immer geartete "Angebot" bleibt ein "telekommunikationsgestützter Dienst" gemäß TKG.



maurice007 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir anbieten, mich für 56 Euro an 30 aufeinander folgenden Tagen je Tag eine Stunde anzurufen und ich spiele dir meine Hausmusik vom Band vor.



Dann ist es ein telekommunikationsgestützter Dienst gemäß TKG. Man kann das zwar machen, aber ob das dem Regulierungsgedanken des TKG entspricht, ist äußerst fraglich. Im TKG wird für tk-gestützte Dienste eindeutig die Abrechnung über 0900-Nummern bzw. Premium-SMS vorgesehen, mit Abrechnung über die Telefonrechnung des TK-Dienstanbieters. Eine offline-Berechnung direkt vom "Dienstleister" ist im TKG weder definiert noch vorgesehen. Es ist zwar nicht ausdrücklich verboten, widerspricht aber dem Willen des Gesetzgebers zur Regulierung tk-gestützter Dienste.



maurice007 schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig! Und genau deswegen wird VB nur in den Fällen zu Geld kommen, in denen die Opfer freiwillig zahlen. Vor Gericht hat das Angebot nie Bestand!



VB kommt nur deshalb zu Geld, weil:

Offline-Billing über Ortsnetznummern im TKG bzw. durch die BNA nicht explizit verboten wurden.

Und weil die liberale Inkassorechtslage in Deutschland ein Inkasso-Stalking ungestraft zulässt. In einer Form, in der es fast überall im Ausland unter Strafe steht.


----------



## der Verarschte (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ich bekomme dann morgen wohl auch so einen brief, wurde heute angerufen und sollte meine adresse sagen:wall:. naiv wie ich war, gab ich diese dann auch raus! was wäre denn, wenn ich einfach zahle, ist die sache dann gegessen! eigendlich will ich nicht, weil ich solche firmen nicht noch unterstützen will. Momentan bin ich im Zwispalt, kann man mir sagen, was geschied, wenn ich zahle?



Viele grüße an alle die, die hier ins forum schreiben. find ich echt klasse das ihr von euren erfahrungen erzählt. 


Wer rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten! danke


----------



## der Verarschte (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

was ich noch dazu sagen wollte, ist die sache nach bezahlung ein für alle mal gegessen?


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Zuerst mal solltest Du Dir klar werden, was Du eigentlich willst.

Willst Du eine Forderung bezahlen, die äußerst fragwürdig ist, nur um dann Deine Ruhe zu haben?
Diese Ruhe hast Du dann möglicherweise.

Oder ist Dir Dein Geld zu schade?
Dann lies mal ab weiter ab hier und die folgenden Beiträge:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49753-vision-bill-49.html

Soll man auf Mahn- und Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Aber die Entscheidung darüber, ob Du zahlen willst, nur um "Deine Ruhe" zu haben, solltest Du schon selbst treffen können. Du bist volljährig und geschäftsfähig. Sollte man jedenfalls annehmen.


----------



## Reducal (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> telekommunikationsgestützter Dienst gemäß TKG


Bessere Umschreibung findet man im TDG, da das ein s. g. Teledienst zu sein scheint.


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Gerade im § 1 Abs. 1 TMG werden tk-gestützte Dienste gemäß § 3 Nr. 25 TKG ausdrücklich vom TMG ausgenommen. Für diese Dienste gilt das TMG nicht - also findet ausschließlich das TKG Anwendung.


----------



## Lina (24 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo,

bin auch betroffen aber bin eher der ängstliche Typ. Bei mir wars so, dass ich betrunken (just4fun - bin weiblich) diese Nummer Nachts angerufen habe. Dachte mir nichts dabei, paar Tage später flatterte die erste Rechnung ins Haus. Ich war geschockt, konnte mich aber erinnern, dass ich dort angerufen habe. 

Habe dann aber nicht direkt überwiesen, sondern die Firma über google gesucht und schwupp, lande ich beim ersten Treffer bei dem Wort BETRUG. Dann landete ich auch hier.

Es kam dann nach paar Wochen die erste Mahnung, natürlich inklusive Mahngebühr. Heute kam jetzt wieder ein Schreiben (von einer Anwaltskanzlei), bei dem ich wieder aufgefordert werde zu zahlen, man droht mir mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren und zusätzlich die Zwangsvollstreckung. Aber genau davor habe ich Angst. Und wenn wirklich einer auftaucht?! Wie wird es nun wohl weiter gehen? Ich hoffe, mich kann jemand irgendwie etwas beruhigen. Und das musste auch heute passieren. :roll:


----------



## dvill (24 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass heute ein Rentierschlitten vor der Tür hält, ist bedeutend höher.


----------



## webwatcher (24 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Lina schrieb:


> (von einer Anwaltskanzlei), bei dem ich wieder aufgefordert werde zu zahlen, man droht mir mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren und zusätzlich die Zwangsvollstreckung.



vollendeter Blödsinn, Mahnbescheide in der Nutzlosbranche zu bekommen ist 
weit seltener als vom Blitz getroffen zu werden. lies das hier:
Mahnbescheid : Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Lina (24 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Danke für die Antworten. Habe mir den Link komplett durchgelesen.
Den Brief auch nochmal - und zwar langsam. Es ist doch noch KEIN Mahnbescheid, dieser wird aber wohl irgendwann im Januar antreffen. Dann werd ich dem Link folgen und Widerspruch einlegen.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Der Brief wurde scheinbar einfach kopiert. Die Unterschrift wurde wohl nicht extra darunter gesetzt, sondern sieht total pixelig aus. Wie eine Kopie eben.

Frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Lina schrieb:


> Es ist doch noch KEIN Mahnbescheid, dieser wird aber wohl irgendwann im Januar antreffen.


Wage ich stark zu bezweifeln,
Gedroht wird damit  zigtausendfach, wahrgemacht de facto  nie.

Wird wohl eher nach diesem Schema weitergehen
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121


----------



## Alli (24 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hi Lina, bin zur Zeit auf dem selben Stand wie Du. Drohung durch einen RA [...] aus D. 

Habe hier beigebracht bekommen diesen Dingen locker entgegen zu sehen. Das solltest Du auch tun. Nur wenn und nur dann wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen sollte. Dann solltest du Widerspruch erheben. Ansonsten nicht Antworten und nicht machen. Lass die ruhig schreiben.
Ab und an hier bei den guten Jungs mal reinschauen und andere ebenfalls bestäken nicht zu zahlen! Nur so hört das auf.
Schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch.
Alli


Lina schrieb:


> [...]



_[Namen und Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Alli (24 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

super das Dreieck und das unten drunter auch. 




Captain Picard schrieb:


> Wage ich stark zu bezweifeln,
> Gedroht wird damit  zigtausendfach, wahrgemacht de facto  nie.
> 
> Wird wohl eher nach diesem Schema weitergehen
> Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## i love visionn billl (25 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hi Leute,

vor ein paar tagen kam die erste Mahnung. Zu den ursprünglichen Kosten sind nochmal 7 oder 8 Euro Mahngebühren dazu gekommen.
Ich habe meinem Vater dann den Musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale gegeben, mit dem man den Vertrag widerrufen kann, weil man ich ja noch net geschäftsfähig bin!

So als Antwort kam, dass mein vater belegen muss, dass er einen Sohn etc. hat, indem er denen eine Kopie meines Persos schickt. Darüber hinaus soll ich noch eine "Bearbeitungsgebühr" in Höhe von 27€ bezahlen.

So nun seid ihr gefragt... was soll ich eurer Meinugn nach tun?

Euer Philipp


----------



## spacereiner (25 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



> dass mein vater belegen muss,


 
Die müssen beweisen dass Du minderjährig bist,nicht Du oder Dein Vater

Bitte lesen

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html



> was soll ich eurer Meinugn nach tun



Das darf  Dir hier keiner sagen,weil persönliche  Rechtsberatung verboten ist


----------



## EX-Taro (26 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Spacereiner,
kann deiner Aussage nicht ganz folgen. Natürlich darfst du einen Rat geben und sagen : "Bitte ALLES nochmal durchlesen und versuchen zu verstehen"

Eigendlich ist schon alles hier und in den anderen Foren genauestens beschrieben wie man vorgehen "könnte" ausser zu bezahlen.

Hallo Philip
Kannst mir ja mal deine E-MAil Adresse schicken, damit ich dir meine Briefe an die VB Organisation und deren Anwälte mal rüber mailen kann. 
Ausserdem ist es nicht ratsam der VB auch nur einen Ratenbetrag oder ähnliches zu schicken, genausowenig wie die 27€ für den Storno. 
Von wo kommen denn deine Anwälte zur Zeit? Meerbusch, D-Dorf, Hamburg?

Greetz EX-T


----------



## CHROMatic (26 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

SO erstmal hallo
auch ich bin auf VB reingefallen ich habe auf eine kontacktanzeige geantwortet und die hat mir ne nette mail  zurück geschrieben und hat mir sofort auch ihre festnetzt nummer geschickt und ich dachte komm du hast ne flat meldest dich mal bei ihr.
hab die nummer gewählt und ich verstanden habe worum es geht waren schon 2miuten vor bei aber woran ich mich serh gut errinnern kann war das die miunte nur 3 cent kostet hab aber trotzdem aufgelegt  ja un vor gestern bekamm ich einen anruf ich soll meine anschrift durchgeben wegen einen einzelverbindungnachweis weil ich eine sonder nummer gewählt habe na ja ich dachte das waren 2minuten mal 3cent die minute ich ist nicht die welt bis der brief kam. 56 euro für ne chat flat  ich hätte angeblich einen vertrag mit den abgeschlossen sind die ........ ey wo ist dir regierung warum unternehmen die nichts gegen diese ...... ich und ich hier gelandet und traute meine augen wie viele betroffen sind gibts es den keine möglich keit die verantwortlichen hinter gittern zu bringen naja 
wie kann ich bitte jetzt erstmal vorgehen soll ich wiedersprich einlegen und was soll ich da rein schreiben ich bin sprachlos vor wut 

:wall:


----------



## i love visionn billl (26 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Danke schonmal für euere schnellen Antworten:thumb:

@spacereiner 


spacereiner schrieb:


> Die müssen beweisen dass Du minderjährig bist,nicht Du oder Dein Vater



Diese aussage verstehe ich nicht?!?! Die wollen den Beweis dafür haben, dass wirklich ein Minderjähriger angerufen hat, sonst konnten ja auch Leute behaupten ihr Kind hätte angerufen, obwohl sie garkein Kind haben.
Wäre nett wenn du mir nochmal erklärst wie du, wie du dass meinst.

@Ex-Taro
schau mal im Posteingang nach:-D

Euer Philipp


----------



## Mithrandil (26 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hi ihr!

Bin neu in dem Forum. Hab am 22.12.08 Post von der Firma bekommen. Soll ebenfalls 56 Euro bezahlen. Den Hammer find ich ja, dass ich angeblich am 17.08.08 das Abo gebucht haben soll...morgens früh um 3.05 Uhr.
Ich hab da natürlich nicht angerufen. 
Jetzt ist es ja nun auch so, dass die Einzelverbinungsnachweise 80 Tage nach Telefonat gelöscht werden...insofern könnten die doch eh nicht nachweisen dass ich da angerufen hab, oder?  Ist ja schon 4 Monate her?
Also ich reagier da drauf einfach gar nicht!?

Vielleicht kann ja jemand kurz was dazu sagen, dass mich etwas beruhigt!

Grüße
M.


----------



## spacereiner (26 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



> Die wollen den Beweis dafür haben, dass wirklich ein Minderjähriger angerufen hat


 
Dann sollen sie gefälligst Beweise suchen.Die wollen Geld dann müssen sie auch beweisen dass der Anrufer volljährig ist

Warum wollt ihr denen die Arbeit abnehmen



> sonst konnten ja auch Leute behaupten ihr Kind hätte angerufen, obwohl sie garkein Kind haben.



Das wäre dann auch von denen zu beweisen

Diese Anbieter haben schon recht merkwürdige Rechtsauffassungen



> Natürlich darfst du einen Rat geben und sagen : "Bitte ALLES nochmal durchlesen und versuchen zu verstehen"



Auf die Idee sollte eigentlich jeder selber kommen


----------



## xy67 (26 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

So nun war ich ein paar Tage nicht hier - und dachte, schaust mal wieder rein - und siehe da: es gibt neue Beiträge und ich hab KEINE Benachrichtigung per Mail bekommen. Wohin wende ich mich denn nun? Ich mein, wenn ich nie benachrichtigt werden würde, würde ich eher das Problem bei mir/ meinen PC-Einstellungen suchen aber mal ja mal nein*kopfkratz*? sorry für OT


----------



## Lina (26 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



> Es könnte noch weitere Antworten auf das Thema geben, jedoch erhalten Sie keine zusätzlichen Benachrichtigungen, bis Sie das Forum wieder besucht haben.



Hoffe das erklärts.


----------



## xy67 (27 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Lina schrieb:


> Hoffe das erklärts.



Leider nicht, ich schaue ja nach, wenn ich benachrichtigt werde. Danach müsste ich ja jedesmal wieder eine Nachricht bekommen, wenn es was neues gibt oder? Tuts aber leider nicht. Aber hier ist der falsche Ort dafür..ich such mal nen passenden Thread trotzdem danke.


----------



## CHROMatic (27 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

guten morgen leute 
ich weiss nicht an wem ich wenden soll bin neu hier
hab aber schon gestern hier rein geschrieben was passiert ist 

kann mir bitte einer helfen wie ich da vor gehen soll 

biss dann


----------



## bernhard (27 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Das Forum setzt auf Selbsthilfe durch Lesen. Da muss man auf nichts warten.


----------



## EX-Taro (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

HAllo CHROMatik

Ich hätte da ein paar "nette" Schreiben für dich an die VB und Anwälte. Schick mir mal deine E-Mail Adresse per PN, "NICHT" hier im Forum.

Gruß

EX-T

Ich schicke dir noch einige Links per PN, die hier aber auch so zu lesen sind....


----------



## derauchnoch (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo mal wieder an die "neuen" Mitglieder bei der VB-Spass-Community!!!

Ich werde nicht müde, als live betroffener, ganz normaler Otto-Nomalverbraucher zu raten:

Frage: "Was kommt auf mich zu, wenn ich nicht bezahle?"

Antwort: Post !!! Post von der Firma V*B*, die behauptet, man(n) hätte ein Abonnement mit denen abgeschlossen. Ob man(n) das hat oder nicht? Es muss jeder selber wissen, ob er ein Abo haben wollte... In diesem Forum ist die Mehrheit der Leute der Meinung, kein Abo haben zu wollen und daher auch kein Vertrag mit V*B* zustande kam... (jetzt muss der Betroffene wieder selber überlegen, wie er zu der Sache steht, Quellen zum rechtlichen Sachverhalt und auch zur aktuellen Rechtsprechung stehen hier kiloweise im Forum und in den vielen Links - nimm Dir zwei Stunden, lies und geh dann beruhigt zu Bett oder wohin auch immer).

Allen Erfahrungen nach kommen von V*B* mind. zwei Briefe (i call it: Level I)

Danach kommt Level II: Post von einem Rechtsanwalt aus Düsseldorf. Dieser erzählt Gruselgeschichten über Mahngebühren, gerichtliches Mahnverfahren, Titelüberwachung, bla bla bla....

Allen Erfahrungen nach kommen vom Rechtsanwalt wieder mind. zwei Briefe.

Ergänzend finden Erfahrungsberichten nach scheinbar Versuche statt, persönlich mit dem "Abonennten" in Kontakt zu treten, indem dieser mit Anrufen "beglückt" wird. Inhalt ist wohl, dass der "Abonennt" doch bitteschön seiner "Zahlungsverpflichtung" nachkommen soll, oder sonst: Du Du Du !!!

***Das ist übrigens auch mein aktueller Stand der Dinge. Ich bin seit Weihnachten beim Hr. Rechtsanwalt im Verzug und erwarte stündlich meine Inhaftierung und Verschleppung nach Guantanamo :usa: sowie die Eroberung  meiner Wohnung durch imperiale Sturtruppen... :bang: ***

Frage "Wie soll ich mich verhalten, wenn ich nicht zahlen will?"

Keine Angst vor Niemandem !!! Nicht vor V*B*, nicht vor dem Herrn Rechtsanwalt und schon garnicht vor evtl. eingeschalteten Inkassounternehmen (neueste Statusmeldungen von anderen Betroffenen berichten von einem Inkassounternehmen - das wäre dann wohl Level III :sun.


Frage "Was kann mir passieren?"

Antwort: Garnix !!! Es darf hier keine Rechtsberatung erfolgen, aber grob zusammengefasst ist die Lage so, dass diese Forderungen vor Gericht zu 100 % nicht haltbar sind. Wer das nicht glaubt, kann sich ja mal die Mühe machen, nach Fällen zu suchen, wo Betroffene zur Zahlung verurteilt worden sind...

Frage "Aber was ist mit dem bösen, brutalen, schlimmen, mich zutiefst einschüchternden und beunruhigenden Mahnbescheid???"

Antwort: ER WIRD NIEMALS NICHT KOMMEN - IHR KÖNNT DARAUF WARTEN, BIS DIE HÖLLE ZUFRIERT!!! GENAUSOWENIG WIRD EIN PFÄNDUNGSBESCHEID KOMMEN - Glaubt es einfach - es ist so!!!


Frage: "Warum wird kein Mahnbescheid kommen?"

Antwort: Weil die Leute, die von Euch die Kohle verlangen, ganz genau wissen, dass keine berechtigte Forderung besteht. Das wurde wohl schon zweimal von anderen Mitgliedern der Nutzlos-Branche versucht, und jedesmal sind diese Leute vor Gericht gescheitert. Und es ist so einfach, sich gegen einen MB zur Wehr zu setzen: Wenn man der Ansicht ist, dass die Forderung nicht besteht, dann legt man ganz banal Widerspruch gegen den MB ein, und die Sache ist erstmal gegessen. Die Forderungssteller müssten dann im Rahmen einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung versuchen, die Forderung durchzusetzen. Dreimal darf man(n) raten, warum das nicht passiert... Genau!

Ein Mahnbescheid wird bei Gericht nicht auf die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung geprüft!!! Jeder kann Widerspruch dagegen einlegen, es ist kein Urteil oder etwas, was nicht rückgängig gemacht werden kann - es ist ein Instrument, das die gerichtliche Durchsetzung einer Forderung ermöglichen soll. Wenn Widerspruch eingelegt wird, ist das Mahnverfahren beendet !!! Der Forderungssteller muss dann die Forderung im Rahmen eines Verfahrens durchsetzen, und dann müsste er das rechtmäßige Bestehen eines Abos vor dem Richter belegen. Wenn einer glaubt, dass das Geschäftsgebahren von V*B* vor Gericht eine Chance hat, dann soll er Angst haben, der Rest: Keep on smiling!


Frage "So, und nun?"

Antwort: Briefe erhalten, aufmachen, lachen, nix aber auch garnix machen !!! Die Angsthasen (so wie auch ich anfangs) schreiben ein Einschreiben (ggf. mit Rückschein - das beruhigt einem kurzfristig die Nerven), indem sie ein Abonnement/Vertragsverhältnis widerrufen/anfechten (siehe Musterbriefe der Verbraucherzentralen). Eine Brieffreundschaft ist eine schöne Sache, ich empfehle Euch aber, diese einseitig zu gestalten: Also die schreiben lassen und selber die Briefe erhalten und sich darüber freuen.

MACHT EUCH KLAR - DIE SACHE MUSS MAN AUSSITZEN!!!

WER WILL ABZOCKE BEZAHLEN ???

Wer bezahlt, finanziert diese Nutzlos-Branche.

NEHMT ES MIT HUMOR - KEINE ANGST!

Keine Mahnbescheide, keine Pfändung, kein Schufa-Eintrag, garnix !!!
Blos dumme Briefe von arbeitsscheuen Mitgliedern der Gesellschaft.

Wer würde mir 100 EUR überweisen, blos weil ich ich einen bösen Brief schreibe und mit Mahnbescheid drohe????

Alles klar? Und lest das Forum durch - dadurch werdet Ihr schlauer, erfahrener und lernt dabei, diese Angelegenheit gelassen zu sehen - Ihr seid nicht allein - es geht tausenden so, und die meissten werden nichts bezahlen!!!

Gute Nerven und guten Rutsch!


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



derauchnoch schrieb:


> MACHT EUCH KLAR - DIE SACHE MUSS MAN AUSSITZEN!!!
> WER WILL ABZOCKE BEZAHLEN ???
> Wer bezahlt, finanziert diese Nutzlos-Branche.


[Gebetsmühlenmodus]
Und ich tu es wieder! 
Ich möchte darauf hinweisen, dass der von Vision Bill und seinen Partnern angebotene Dienst eine normale Dienstleistung darstellt. Man kann den Preishinweis auch durchaus richtig interpretieren und die angebotene Leistung, täglich 30 Minuten lang irgendeinen Mist anzuhören, ist durchaus eine Leistung des Vertragspartners, die zu definieren ist (was eben bei einigen Nutzlosanbietern nicht der Fall ist, wie auch beim letzten einschlägigen Berliner Urteil zu lesen war).
Die Frage ist also lediglich, ob der Kunde diese Leistung gültig "bestellt" hat. 
Was ich damit sagen will ist: wer im Wissen um den Inhalt der angebotenen Dienstleistung diese Dienstleistung bestellt, sollte sie auch bezahlen.
Natürlich wird dies für 95-99% der Leute nicht gelten, die hier im Forum landen - aber dennoch werde ich immer wieder darauf hinweisen.
Das bin ich der Fairness schuldig, die ich Herrn R*D* versprochen habe
[/Gebetsmühlenmodus]


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

PS: Damit wir uns klar verstehen - ich habe *noch keine Bewerbung der Dienste von R*D* und seinen Freunden gesehen, die im entferntesten den gesetzlichen Regelungen entsprochen hätte.

*Mein lieber Herr R*D*, wenn Sie zwischen den Jahren mal wieder hier lesen: Schauen Sie sich doch mal dieses Angebot Ihrer tschechisch-österreichischen Partner an - ist das etwa eine ausreichende Preiskennzeichnung? Das wird Ihnen jeder Yorkie bestätigen, dass dies eine Sauerei ist. Ihre Sauerei, Herr D*!


----------



## Acronis (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

es steht doch da das es 3 cent pro minute kostet.wo ist denn euer problem.das kann man doch nicht übersehen:wall::wall:


----------



## spacereiner (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



> es steht doch da das es 3 cent pro minute kostet


 
Kostet es ja auch,aber die Kosten laufen nach dem Auflegen des Hörers mit 3 Cent in der Min. weiter
Ab dem ersten Anruf beginnen die Kosten zu laufen,egal ob man danach nochmal anruft oder nicht.Dadurch kommen die Kosten von 56,00 Euro zu Stande.Viele denken das es nur während des Telefonierens 3 Cent pro Minute kostet.Es ist aber nicht so.Niemand erwartet bei einer Normalen Festnetznummer so eine Linke Tour

So hab ich es jedenfalls verstanden.Man möge mich belehren wenn es anders ist


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Acronis schrieb:


> es steht doch da das es 3 cent pro minute kostet


 Ein ganz Schlauer 

Wie sagt doch die Firma in ihrer Selbstbeschreibung: "Wir bewerben unsere Dienste mit '3 cent pöro Minute' und damit schließen die Nutzer ein Monatsabo ab" - das genau ist der alte Trick, wie ihn die Hamburger Gerichte schon vor über einem Jahrzehnt erkannt hatten...

Es kostet nicht drei Cent die Minute, es kostet *nur dann* 3 cents die Minute, wenn Du jeden Tag 60 Minuten anrufst (inzwischen sind es übrigens 3,6 ct/Min, die Werbung ist aber noch dieselbe "3 ct die Minute"). Der Fairness halber sei erwähnt, dass solche Dienste normalerweise etwa 2 Euro pro Minute kosten - man hat also mit einer halben Stunde im Monat schon ein "günstiges Angebot". Die Frage ist aber: was denkt der Nutzer über den Vertragsinhalt? Ich sehe das übrigens durchaus zweigleisig - wie denkt denn z.B. der Nutzer, dass die drei cent pro Minute abgerechnet werden???

Also: 3ct/min bei Abnahme von 1800 Minuten, macht 54 Euro, das ergibt aus unerfindlichen Gründen 56 Euro - neuerdings sind es 65 Euro (3,6ct/min*60*30)

Du hast sicherlich den entsprechenden Hinweis gesehen (also die Erklärung des *).

Hast Du nicht? Mensch, Augen auf!

PS: Leider fand ich den Link nicht mehr zum Thema, dass die Angabe eines Minutentarif nicht ausreichend ist, wenn es eine Mindestminutenabnahme gibt. Das ist ja hier der Fall. Dafür fand ich ein anderes Juwel
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/121722-post23.html


> Das Ermittlungsverfahren [gegen die Firma IBC, bei der R*D* "Projektleiter" war, Anm. kaka-aka] wurde soweit ich mich erinnere u.a. deswegen eingestellt *weil IBC glaubhaft versicherte NIEMALS wegen der Forderungen vor Gericht gezogen zu sein. Die Vermögensgefährung war daher nur sehr gering, wer zahlte wirds schon genutzt haben wer nicht zahlte dem passierte ja nix.*


----------



## maurice007 (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> neuerdings sind es 65 Euro (3,6ct/min*60*30)


Hi, hi...
Es zahlen wohl zu wenige


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Das bin ich der Fairness schuldig, die ich Herrn R*D* versprochen habe
> [/Gebetsmühlenmodus]


Warum man jemandem gegenüber fair sein soll, dessen  Geschäftsmethoden 
nicht mal den Hauch von Fairness besitzen, wie es hier eindeutig belegt wird, 
kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Warum man jemandem gegenüber fair sein soll


Jetzt kommen wir schnell ins Philosophieren (macht andererseits ja auch nichts, weil ohnehin zum Thema alles gesagt ist): Warum sollte ich mich unfair verhalten, nur weil sich jemand anderes nicht fair verhält? Ich habe ihm zugesagt, bei aller Kritik fair zu bleiben - was er macht, ist nicht meine Sache. Ich bin nicht für sein Verhalten verantwortlich, wohl aber für *mein* Verhalten.
Dass die Angebote irreführend beworben werden: Fakt!
Dass die Preisangaben nicht ausreichend sind: Fakt!
Dass das Zustandekommen eines Vertrages nichts als seine _Vision_ ist: Fakt!

Aber auch:
Dass Telefonsex mehr als ein paar cent pro Minute kostet: Fakt!
Dass ein Verbraucher sich fragen muß, wie das abgerechnet wird: Fakt!
Dass ein Verbraucher, der das Angebot wissentlich nutzt, zahlen sollte: Fakt!

Es liegt hier ein Angebot vor, das von der "Niederschwelligkeit" ganz weit unten liegt: Es gibt keine Altersverifikation und nichts: Man ruft an und los geht's! Dazu klingt es auch noch sehr billig (und ich erinnere noch einmal daran: selbst wenn das Angebot *einmalig* für *30 Minuten* genutzt wird, ist es vergleichsweise *günstig*). Das Anbieterrisiko bei einer solchen Konstruktion ist freilich im Umkehrschluß hoch, denn mit was soll man einem drohen, der das Angebot nutzt und nicht zahlt? Denn der Mangel am Vertragsschluß gilt ja unabhängig davon, ob man 2 Minuten, eine Stunde oder 30 Tage lang täglich 20 Minuten anruft.
Wenn aber einer das Angebot ausgiebig nutzt und dann nicht zahlt, müsste er sich schon auf die Frage einstellen, wie er denn *glaubte*, für das Angebot zu zahlen... (Ich würde selbst in diesem Fall wetten wollen, dass die Forderung der Vision vor Gericht keinen Bestand hat).

Wie gesagt, wir sind im Bereich des Philosophierens: Wenn ein Geschäftsmann, der so etwas anbietet, nicht gerade an Realitätsverlust leidet, muß ihm folgendes klar sein:
1. Er bewegt sich auf sehr dünnem Eis und in vielen Punkten in der Nähe der Grenze zwischen legalem und illegalem Angebot (von welcher Seite, das lasse ich dahingestellt)
2. Er macht sich damit zu einem Thema bei Verbraucherschützern.
3. Er muß damit rechnen, dass heftige Kritik an seinem Geschäftsmodell öffentlich geäußert wird.
4. Er muß damit rechnen, dass aufgrund der mangelhaften Preisauszeichnung selbst *berechtigte* Ansprüche nicht durchsetzbar sind.

Dieses Modell läuft seit 10 Jahren und wenn es nicht funktionieren würde, würde es nicht mehr angeboten werden. R*D* ist Geschäftsmann. Nach meiner Überzeugung lohnt sich das Modell, *weil es unfair ist*. Also ist es nicht Neid und Mißgunst, dieses Angebot öffentlich zu kritisieren, sondern es ist die direkte Folge _bewusst unfairen Handelns_(*) seitens des Herrn R*D*. 
Da sind wir uns aber sicherlich alle einig.

(*): bewusst unfair, da die kritischen Punkte mit Herrn D* diskutiert wurden. Er kennt also die Knackpunkte und die Kritik an seinem Angebot (nicht zuletzt kokettierte ein "R*D*" ja sogar vor seinen _peers_ mit der hohen Zahl an Anzeigen wegen seines Angebots, auch wenn es später Diskussionen zur Urheberschaft dieses unter seinem account und seinem Namen geposteten Statements gab) und vertritt die Position, *dass sein Angebot den gesetzlichen Vorgaben entspricht.* Das ist in meinen Augen und nach meiner vergleichsweise fundierten Kenntnis der Sachlage eine klare Schutzbehauptung.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



maurice007 schrieb:


> Es zahlen wohl zu wenige


vielleicht wurde ja auch nur die Ausschüttung erhöht?
Auf der aktuellen Seite steht ja z.B., dass jeder, der das Angebot der Firma bewirbt, *für einen Vollzahler 40% erhält, also 18,82€*.
Keine Ahnung, wie das berechnet wird... 
40% von 56 Euro abzüglich Mehrwertsteuer sind diese 18,82€ (auch wenn das nicht so dort steht - diese Zahl würde Sinn machen) - aber aktuell werden doch mehr als 56 Euro verlangt. Und was passiert eigentlich mit der Mehrwertsteuer, wenn das Partnerprogramm der Düsseldorfer über eine Limited aus Malta abgewickelt wird?


----------



## niklas (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo User,

ich bin auch "Opfer" von Vision Communication geworden. Ich habe unter der Nummer angerufen und dann hat mich am nächsten Tag so ein Typ angerufen und meine Adresse verlangt. Ich war so perplex und habe ihm blöderweise meine Adresse gegeben.

Ich habe (wie alle anderen auch) eine Rechnung in Höhe von 56€ bekommen.

Ich bin auch noch so doof gewesen und habe den Betrag in Höhe von 56€ überwiesen.

Die Artikel hier (dass man den Betrag nicht überweisen soll) habe ich leider erst später gelesen.

Jetzt ist aber meine Frage:

Diese Zahlung ist doch *einmalig*, oder? Ich habe bei VC angerufen, da meinte eine Frau diese Zahlung sei einmalig. Nicht dass ich jetzt jeden Monat so eine Rechnung bekomme.......

Wisst ihr da was?


----------



## Reducal (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



niklas schrieb:


> Diese Zahlung ist doch *einmalig*, oder?


Was anderes hat bislang noch niemand hier im Board berichtet. Allerdings würde ich nach dem ersten Monat mit Lockanrufen des "Vertragspartners" rechnen.


----------



## Lina (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Vielen Danke für die Mühe @ der auch noch :-D


----------



## Lina (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Sry für Doppelpost, editieren geht irgendwie nicht, oder ich bin mal wieder blind *schäm*

Vielen Dank! sollte es heißen

Da fällt mir aber noch was anderes ein:

Seit diesem Anruf, den ich LEIDER!!! getätigt habe, bekomme ich alle paar Tage dumme Sms-Angebote aufs Handy für XXX etc. 

Das nervt voll.. habt ihr sowas auch?


----------



## spacereiner (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



> editieren geht irgendwie nicht,


 
Das geht erst nach einer gewissen Anzahl von eigenen Beiträgen
Ich hab am Anfang auch den Editierbutten gesucht wie ein Irrer:-p


----------



## EX-Taro (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hei Lina

Das mit den "Lockanrufen" Hatte ich einige Zeit beim Firmen und Notfallhandy. Dann habe ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht alle obskuren Nummer der Bundesnetzagentur zu schicken und die haben sich nach 4-5 Wochen mal gemeldet. Seither ist Schluß mit den nächtlichen SMS.
Ich habe den Leuten von V*B* auch mit Klage gedroht, sollten die oder deren Geschäftspartner meine Familie und mich weiter belästigen.

Gruß

EX-T


----------



## John J. (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Forumsmitglieder,
Noch einer wo Opfer durch den scheiss geworden ist.

Habe heute auch Post bekommen von Vision Bill und soll 56 Euro zahlen. Was ich auf keinen Fall tun werde.
Ich hab mir mal die ganzen Beiträge zu diesem Thema durchgelesen. Und wenn ich das alles so richtig verstanden habe geht es bis zum Mahnbescheid und nicht weiter lieg ich da richtig ?

Dann noch ein 2. Anliegen meine Frist bis wann ich angeblich zahlen muß läuft ja bis zum 12.1 09. Wenn ich ab da einfach auf die folgenden Rechnungen und Mahnungen gar nich reagier, passiert dann was oder soll ich das schonmal einem Anwalt oder der Polizei zeigen ?

Viele Grüsse 
John J.


----------



## EX-Taro (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo John J

Erstmal herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum. Ich habe innerhalb der Frist (14 Tage) der Rechnung widersprochen und einen "Hilfsweisen Widerruf" gegen den (angeblichen) Vertrag geschrieben und der Firma V*B* als normales Einschreiben geschickt.
Bei mir war die Sache etwas komplizierter, handelte sich um einen Zahlendreher bei der Nummer.
E-Mail erschien mir zu unsicher und Einschreiben mit Rückschein ist mir zu teuer gewesen und bringt auch nicht wirklich was.
In meinem Fall war nach drei Briefen an V*B* und deren Inkassoanwälte Schluß. Wenn du magst schick mir deine E-Mailadresse per PN und ich schicke dir die Briefe mal per mail zu.

Gruß

EX-T


----------



## John J. (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hi EX-Taro

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
E-Mail hab ich dir per PN geschickt.

Viele Grüsse John J.


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



John J. schrieb:


> Und wenn ich das alles so richtig verstanden habe geht es bis zum Mahnbescheid


nicht mal das. *Gerichtliche* Mahnbescheide  sind in dieser Branche seltener  als Lottohauptgewinne.  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Seit Jahren wird damit gedroht, in  die Tat umgesetzt so gut wie nie


----------



## John J. (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

@ Captain Picard

Also brauch ich mir ja quasi keine Sorgen zu machen. Aber falls angenommen
einer kommt wie müsste man sich da verhalten auch ignorieren ?

Viele Grüsse John J.


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## John J. (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Super, einfach bei Widerspruch ein Kreuzchen machen und dann brauchen sie stichhaltige Beweise, da das ja nicht der Fall ist hören sie auf und machen bei nem anderen weiter, und das Spiel geht wieder von vorne los.

Grüsse John J.


----------



## webwatcher (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



John J. schrieb:


> und das Spiel geht wieder von vorne los.


Vom Blitz getroffen zu werden, ist erheblich wahrscheinlicher


----------



## passer (1 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Noch ein wiederholter Tip an die "Neukunden" dieser Abz...
Niemals auf ein Angebot der Ratenweisen Zahlung eingehen.

Niemals !!!


----------



## sCar1984 (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hier noch einer. 

Also einfach gar nix machen oder per Mail schonmal widerrufen?

Grüße


----------



## EX-Taro (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

moin sCar

erstmal abwarten bis die erste Rechnung kommt, dann das Kleingedruckte lesen und an die richtige Adresse einen hilfsweisen Widerruf schreiben.
Wurde im Forum aber schonmal alles erklärt.

Gruß EX-T


----------



## passer (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



sCar1984 schrieb:


> Hier noch einer.
> 
> Also einfach gar nix machen oder per Mail schonmal widerrufen?
> 
> Grüße



Nix machen.
Sparen dir den Aufwand.
Außer es käme ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid.


----------



## spacereiner (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ich frage mich schon die ganzen Tage wie die trotz unterdrückter Rufnummer an die Nummern der Anrufer gekommen sind
Ich kann mit nicht vorstellen dass sowas auf legalem Weg überhaupt möglich ist.Ich kenne das nur bei Polizei und Feuerwehr wo es ja auch Sinn macht
Und wenn die die Nummern haben,wie kommen sie dann an die dazu gehörenden Namen und Adressen.Besonders wenn man nicht im Telebuch steht und der Rückwertssuche wiedersprochen hat

Ich glaube nicht dass die Provider einfach so Kundendaten rausgeben

Da sollte man sich mal Gedanken machen!!!


----------



## OttoNormal (4 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Leidensgenossen,

ich bin auch in den Fängen von "Vision Bill" geraten - einmal die Nr. gewählt und schon kam einige Tage später Post. Bisher gabs 2 Schreiben (der letzte Betrag inkl. Mahngebühr belief sich auf 73,05 €, zahlbar bis 2.1.09) - hab mich natürlich nicht gerührt.
Mal ne Frage - wie würde es sich wohl verhalten, wenn man einfach den Brief mit "unbekannt verzogen" wieder retour sendet ?? Irgendwann müssen die doch auch mal aufgeben.....

Danke und Grüsse an alle ! Nur nicht unterkriegen lassen ! :scherzkeks:


----------



## EX-Taro (4 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo OttoN

Das mit dem Unbekannt Verzogen hatten wir in einem anderen Forum auch mal, die haben sich dann an zwar immer noch mit den selben Standartschreiben gemeldet, ist dann aber eingeschlafen. Es kamen wohl so drei bis vier Schreiben, wie bei uns auch, dann war Schluß.

Wenn du noch Fragen hast oder was an Musterschreiben brauchst, einfach mal nachfragen, gibt hier im Forum genug Helfer.......

Gruß

EX-T

Nachtrag um 16:20h
Als interessanten Brief finde ich das hier:
viewtopic.php?p=646#646

bzw. das hier:
http://www.rechti.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=646#646

je nach dem wie es funktioniert, bin halt kein PC Spezi


----------



## webwatcher (4 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



EX-Taro schrieb:


> Wenn du noch Fragen hast oder was an Musterschreiben brauchst, einfach mal nachfragen, gibt hier im Forum genug Helfer.......


Bevor man  drauflosschreibt, sollte man erst mal überlegen, ob solche Brieffreundschaften
 überhaupt Sinn machen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## EX-Taro (4 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo webwatcher

Auf genau solche links wollte ich aufmerksam machen. Den würde man aber auch finden, wenn das Forum und die postings wenigstens mal aufmerksam gelesen würden.

Gruß EX-T


----------



## webwatcher (4 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



EX-Taro schrieb:


> , wenn das Forum und die postings wenigstens mal aufmerksam gelesen würden.


Me too Postings  ohne  vorher die Infos zu lesen wird eine ständige Begleiterscheinung des Forums bleiben: 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...warum-wird-immer-wieder-dasselbe-gefragt.html


----------



## Alli (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Nichts. Einfach Mahnen lassen.
Sollte tatsächlich ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen und nur dann, aber wirklich nur dann Widerspruch einlegen.
Ansonsten einfach nichts tun.


----------



## Alli (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill Fortsetzung*

Der BesserWisser ist noch drin. Habe Post von ihm bekommen und schön zu Seite gelegt. Zu den bereits vorhandenen Briefen.


Ich denke der BesserWisser ist raus, zu schlechte Erfolgsquote
Habe nun die korrect (!) aus Hamburg im Verdacht bei den Düsseldorfern mit zu spielen. Der R*D* hat ja dort auch schon kontakte gehabt.
Was mich wundert, das einer der Hintermänner bei mir aus der Nachbarschaft kommt, Blomberg - Lippe. (?) Webseitenfuzzi oder so.
Habe auch gerade diesen Link gefunden, ähnliches Thema und auch wieder bekannte Geschäftsgebaren.
EuMedien GmbH / ConKred Inkasso GmbH - Abzocker in Spe? » Von jochen » Beitrag » daten - chaos
Kommt mir doch alles so bekannt vor.

Greetz EX-T[/quote]


----------



## Benedetto (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hällölle 'mal wieder :sun:

Wollte mich mich nur kurz melden , zwecks Bestandsaufnahme.
Erhielt gestern insgesamt nun Schreiben 3.
Diesmal von der Anwaltskanzlei [ w] , der bzw. die nach der letzten Mahnung in Höhe von 73.05 Euro, nun nochmal auf 112.05 aufstockte, aber  von mir damit noch nicht den Zuschlag erhält :-D
Wie ich sehe ist es ein 08/15 , tausendfach , kopiertes Standartschreiben, was [...] noch nichtmal mehr original unterschreibt, sondern (da wir mittlerweile wohl schon zuviele sind) gleich mitkopiert.

Bis später....


----------



## dragon-81 (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo, wollte mich auch mal wieder melden.

Nachdemm ich ja ende November von Vision Bill *3 Rechnungen* von angeblichen Chatpauschalen erhalten habe (hab nie eine von denen angegebene Nummer gewählt) und diese nicht gezahlt habe, kamen komischerweise *NUR 2 Mahnungen*.

Die hab ich natürlich auch nicht bezahlt und bin mit den Rechnungen und den Einzelverbindungsnachweis von meiner Telefonrechnung, auf der natürlich keine der angeblich gewählten Nummern stand zur Polizei und habe Anzeige erstattet.

Nun sind gestern aber Widerrum *3 Briefe vom Anwalt* von Vision Bill gekommen, die ich dann auch gleich an die Polizei weitergegeben habe.

Das ganze geht jetzt an die Polizei nach Düsseldorf weiter.

*Finde es irdendwie Lustig, daß erst 3 Rechnungen, dann 2 Mahnungen und dann wieder 3 Anwaltsbriefe kommen.* 

Was meint ihr dazu.

Mal sehen was da noch so kommt. 

MFG


----------



## dvill (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Das Beste kommt noch.


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ein typisches Mahn-&Droh-Kasperletheater von Abzockern erkennt man immer zuverlässig daran, dass mehr als 3 Mahnschreiben versendet werden, dass jedoch niemals der dort immer wieder angedrohte Mahnbescheid kommt.

Das typische schrittweise Vorgehen bei Forderungen seriöser Firmen wäre:

1) Rechnung

2) 1. Mahnung (manchmal auch Inkassobrief)

3) 2. Mahnung (alternativ: Anwalts- oder Inkassobrief)

4) evtl. (eher selten) noch eine 3. Mahnung (alternativ: Anwalts- oder Inkassobrief)

5) nach erfolgloser 2., spätestens 3. Mahnung: sofort Mahnbescheid vom zuständigen Amtsgericht

6) wenn darauf nicht reagiert wird: Vollstreckungsbescheid und Gerichtsvollzieher

7) wenn dem Mahnbescheid widersprochen wird: streitiges Verfahren (Gericht)

Wenn jedoch 5 Anwaltsbriefe und mehr kommen, dann zeigt das überdeutlich, dass die dort geäußerten Drohungen mit 99.999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit niemals wahrgemacht werden.
Wäre die Forderung rechtmäßig, wäre längst der Mahnbescheid bzw. die Klageschrift vom Gericht gekommen.
Warum passiert das wohl nicht? :scherzkeks:
Unsere Antennen und Satellitensonden hier und in anderen Foren haben denn auch bisher noch nicht in einem Fall von einem Prozess gegen ein Opfer dieses Düsseldorfer Unternehmers gehört.


----------



## Lina (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hab gerade den 2. Brief von einem "Anwalt" erhalten: Anwaltliche Zahlungsaufforderung. Viel gedrohe, mich lässts gerade völlig kalt.

Das lustigste Zitat: "....So ist gewährleistet, dass in den nächsten 30 Jahren, in ständig wiederkehrendem Turnus, Vollstreckungsmaßnahmen gegen Sie ergriffen werden können, soweit dies erforderlich wird"..

:-D


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Lina schrieb:


> Das lustigste Zitat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eine bodenlose Frechheit, da es eine dreiste Lüge ist.

Vollstreckungsmaßnahmen gibt es nur auf Grund  eines  gerichtlichen Titels und den gibt es nur nach 
( nicht widersprochenem ) Mahnbescheid oder negativem Urteil für den Verbraucher. Für  beides ist die 
Chance vom Blitz  erschlagen zu werden  erheblich größer.


----------



## Lina (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Mir war schon klar, dass da einfach nur Müll geschrieben wird. Einfach Angst machen, um endlich an die (nicht verdiente) Kohle zu kommen.


----------



## John J. (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo

So hab heute auch meine erste Mahnung erhalten von 56 Euro auf 64,25 Euro.
Habe per Einschreiben gleich am nächsten Tag ein Wiederspruch eingelegt, gegen die erste Rechnung, und trotzdem bekomm ich heute eine Mahnung. Hab ich die falsche Adresse genommen ? Weil bei Wiederspruch soll ich die nehmen Vision Communication GmbH Münsterstr.248 40470 Düsseldorf
Oder hät ich die nehmen sollen:  Vision Communication Postfach 321142 40436 Düsseldorf ?

Die kriegen von mir keinen Cent :-D

Viel Grüsse John J.


----------



## spacereiner (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



> Oder hät ich die nehmen sollen


Nimm lieber das hier

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## John J. (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Also gar nicht mehr schreiben, und alles laufen lassen ?


----------



## spacereiner (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



> Also gar nicht mehr schreiben


Nee,das wandert da ehe ungelesen in den Müll


----------



## John J. (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Alles klar dann lass ich es mal beruhen.


----------



## Lina (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Benedetto schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe ist es ein 08/15 , tausendfach , kopiertes Standartschreiben, was [...] noch nichtmal mehr original unterschreibt, sondern (da wir mittlerweile wohl schon zuviele sind) gleich mitkopiert.
> 
> Bis später....



Eben, das gleiche bei mir. Theoretisch könnte man doch zur Polizei gehn, Anzeige erstatten und sie nebenbei noch wegen dieser Unterschrift dran kriegen, oder? Soweit ich weiß is das bei E-Mails evtl. rechtens, wenns kein wichtiges Dokument ist. Bei sogenannten Anwälten (selbst ernannten?) 'ne kopierte Unterschrift.. das ist schon mehr als lächerlich, denn die kopierte Unterschrift erkennt jeder blinde mit Krückstock.


----------



## spacereiner (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



> könnte man doch zur Polizei gehn,Anzeige erstatten


Und wegen was,wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Lina (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

*Betrug/Arglistige Täuschung*


----------



## Heiko (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Und welchen Straftatbestand erfüllt "arglistige Täuschung"?


----------



## spacereiner (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Lina schrieb:


> *Betrug/Arglistige Täuschung*


 
*Arglistige Täuschung gibt es im StGB nicht und Betrug ist es nicht*


----------



## derauchnoch (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Lina schrieb:


> Hab gerade den 2. Brief von einem "Anwalt" erhalten: Anwaltliche Zahlungsaufforderung. Viel gedrohe, mich lässts gerade völlig kalt.
> 
> Das lustigste Zitat: "....So ist gewährleistet, dass in den nächsten 30 Jahren, in ständig wiederkehrendem Turnus, Vollstreckungsmaßnahmen gegen Sie ergriffen werden können, soweit dies erforderlich wird"..
> 
> :-D


 
EXACTLY !!! Yes - genau das!!! Völlig ignorieren, diese Fäkalien!!! Seit Mitte Dez. 08 ist bei mir Ruhe - da hatte ich als letztes genau den selben Mist bekommen mit Frist bis Weihnachten - und seither nix mehr... 

Also es hat den Anschein, dass nach dem Brief möglicherweise Halbzeitpause ist, bis die nächste Welle Bullshit anrollt. Evtl. ist denen aber auch die Portokasse abhanden gekommen oder diese ist mittlerweile leer...

An alle Neuen, die das lesen und noch überlegen, ob sie nicht doch bezahlen sollen:

Ich habe keinen Cent bezahlt, nichts mehr geantwortet und deren Briefe verheizt, Folge:

Keine Inhaftierung in Guantanomo, keine Imperialen Sturmtruppen in meiner Wohnung, meine Schufa ist nach wie vor blütenweis und dufted nach hohem Rating!!! Garnichts ist passiert, ausser dass das Frankierzentrum Frankfurt wenigstens etwas Kohle einnehmen durfte - Danke dafür an Düsseldorf !!!

...to be continued...


----------



## dirk82nrw (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo ich habe heute auch ein Brief von Vision Bill erhalten, ich soll eine Rechnung von 64,25 (56,00€ + 8,25€ Mahngebühr) "versehentlich" versäumt haben.

In dem Brief steht auch drin, wenn ich nicht fristgerecht zahle werde die die Forderung an ein Inkassounternehmen geben.

Ist das eine Abzocke?
Woher haben DIE meine Telefonnummer und Adresse?
Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?


----------



## webwatcher (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



dirk82nrw schrieb:


> Ist das eine Abzocke?


Die Frage  solltest du dir selbst beantworten können, wenn du den Thread gelesen hast. 
Aus lauter Wohlwollen und  Freude an dem Unternehmen posten hier garantiert nicht dutzende von Usern.  


dirk82nrw schrieb:


> Woher haben DIE meine Telefonnummer und Adresse?


 Dafür gibt es viele Möglichkeiten. Hellseher gibt es hier nicht. 


dirk82nrw schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?


Den Thread  und  die Informationen lesen und schauen, zu denen  die Links oben auf der Seite führen.
Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe.

PS: Zumindest mit deiner  Emailadresse bist du schon ziemlich leichtfertig umgegangen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



dirk82nrw schrieb:


> Ist das eine Abzocke?


Eine solche Rechnung fällt nicht vom Himmel, sondern resultiert daraus, dass jemand eine mit "3 ct pro Minute" beworbene (Sex-)Hotline anruft und die Anbieterfirma die Vision hat, daraus entstünde ein Anspruch ihrerseits auf Zahlung der Monatsrechnung.
Wenn ausgeschlossen werden kann, dass von Eurem Telefon aus dort angerufen wurde (Einzelverbindungsnachweis? Bei Flatrate allerdings evtl. schwierig), dann hat möglicherweise jemand Eure/Deine Daten angegeben, als die Firma zur Klärung der Identität des Anrufers bei ihm angerufen hat.
Steht aber alles schon hier.


----------



## sCar1984 (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Und wenn von dem eigenen Apparat angerufen wurde? Dann hat man immer noch kein Abo bestellt bzw. es gilt immer noch "nicht baezahlen", oder?


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Lies mal in diesem Thread die Seiten 48 und folgende.


----------



## knoll.andreas (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hi Leute,
ich hab diese Woche eine tolle Rechnung von VisionBill bekommen, 56,- Euro! :dagegen:
Sah alles ganz ordentlich aus, sogar auf meinem Einzelverbindungsnachweis meines Handy-Vertrags steht die Nummer 018058067009, welche ich angeblich angerufen hab, und das für ganze 43 Sekunden.

Nach etwas nachlesen hier im Forum habe ich mich dazu entschlossen eine Mail an [email protected] zu schreiben.

Hier meine Mail:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> Ich widerspreche hiermit der Bestellung von Telefon Chat Pauschale für 30 Tage.
> Desweiteren möchte ich ebenfalls hiermit schriftlich diesen angeblichen Vertrag kündigen!
> Einer ihrer Mitarbeiter hat dies bereits telefonisch entgegen genommen!
> ...



Heute bekam ich Antwort:


> Sehr geehrter Herr ...,
> 
> nachweislich wurde von dem Telefonanschluss ... der von uns in Rechnung gestellte Service bestellt.
> 
> ...



Dieses ganze Paragraphen-Gehabe verunsichert mich schon etwas,
ich hatte so ein Problem bislang nicht. Ich weiß auch ehrlich nicht sicher wie ich mich jetzt verhalten soll?
Wenn mir jetzt laufend solche Mahnungen usw. ins Haus flattern bin ich schon sehr verunsichert... :unzufrieden:

Könnt ihr mir etwas Tip´s geben und Mut machen?

Vielen Dank und Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



sCar1984 schrieb:


> Und wenn von dem eigenen Apparat angerufen wurde? Dann hat man immer noch kein Abo bestellt bzw. es gilt immer noch "nicht bezahlen", oder?


Wie würde es ein Yorkie sagen? "it depends". Wer die Ansage so versteht, dass es ein Abo ist und das Abo nutzt, der hat das Abo genutzt und sollte es bezahlen. _Sollte_. Ob er müsste? Hmm. Deine Fragen (ohne dass Du bisher gesagt hättest, was Sache ist) schreien nach konkreter Einzelfallberatung. Die gibt es hier nicht.

Die Mail von Herrn D* (bitte den namen editieren) reizt zu Widerspruch...

"nachweislich wurde von dem Telefonanschluss ... der von uns in Rechnung gestellte Service bestellt"
*Falsch.* "Nachweislich" wurde allerhöchstens die Nummer dort gewählt (darauf lasse ich mich noch ein, an Dialer, die von selbst wählen, denke ich nicht) 

"Wenn Sie den Einzelverbindungsnachweis (EVN) Ihrer Telefongesellschaft zu der o.g. Telefonnummer prüfen, werden Sie feststellen, dass der genannte Anruf von diesem Telefonanschluss durchgeführt wurde."
Und weiter? Die erste Aussage wird hier wieder zurück genommen - die Nummer auf dem EVN besagt nämlich überhaupt nichts über den Vertrag...  

"Jedem Anrufer werden die Bedingungen beim ersten Anruf ohne Berechnung mitgeteilt"
ja, aber ob das der Preisangabeverordnung entspricht? Ich vertrete weiterhin klar die Meinung: *No way!*

"Bereits in der Werbung wird der Anrufer darauf hingewiesen, dass es sich um einen Abonnementdienst handelt, der für 30 Tage bestellt wird, pro Tag mit maximal 60 Minuten genutzt werden kann und bei einem Minutenpreis von € 0,03 pro Monat € 56,00 kostet."
Auch hier: ob das ausreichend deutlich geschehen ist, würde ich als Betroffener aktiv ein Gericht klären lassen.

"Um weitere Kosten zu vermeiden, bitten wir um sofortige Bezahlung."
hmm. Herr D*, ich habe einen anderen Vorschlag: Spenden Sie mal ordentlich! Mit einem Bruchteil des Geldes, das verunsicherte und ängstliche Menschen im Glauben zahlen, sie seien dazu verpflichtet können Sie viele Yorkies glücklich machen.


----------



## wahlhesse (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Der Anbieter geht davon aus, dass ein Vertrag mit dem Anschlussinhaber zustandekommt. Im Gegensatz zu den allseits bekannten 0900er Nummern, wo dieses bereits gerichtlich geklärt wurde ist dieses bei dieser Methode nicht der Fall. Vertragspartner ist der Anrufer, so es überhaupt einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag gibt. Und der Beweis, dass tatsächlich derjenige angerufen hat, der die Rechnung bekommt, ist für den Anbieter unmöglich festzustellen.

Aber wie üblich werden die Anbieter einen Prozess scheuen und lieber die allseits bekannte Einschüchterungstaktik fahren.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Aber wie üblich werden die Anbieter einen Prozess scheuen und lieber die allseits bekannte Einschüchterungstaktik fahren.


Das "Geschäftsmodell" ähnelt m.E. wie ein Ei dem anderem der Multimedia-
Petersberg Telemedia Masche:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/38081-mc-multimedia-petersberg-teil-2-trc-telemedia.html

Auch dort hat es es noch nie eine  juristische Auseinandersetzung seitens der "Anbieter" gegeben. 
Im Gegenteil: In den Fällen in denen  User selber mit  negativen Feststellungsklagen aktiv geworden 
sind, haben die Anbieter sang-  und  klanglos den Schwanz eingezogen.
Wäre interessant dies auch hier einzuleiten.


----------



## wahlhesse (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Blöd ist nur, wenn die zum falschen Zeitpunkt den Schwanz einziehen, bleibt man auf den Kosten hängen :-( .


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Nö, die Kosten haben sie  am Bein. Schließlich wollen sie das Geschäft ja nicht ganz aufgegeben.

( Und so hoch sind die Kosten nicht dafür )


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Blöd ist nur, wenn die zum falschen Zeitpunkt den Schwanz einziehen


Wenn das publik gemacht würde, würde sich der Herr D zum Gespött der "Old Boys" machen - das täte wirklich weh, nicht die paar Euro


----------



## knoll.andreas (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hi Leute,

die ganze Geschichte hat sich, so wie´s aussieht, ziemlich schnell erledigt :-D
Nachdem ich denen geschrieben hab das ich den Vertrag sehen will, kam folgende Antwort:



> Sehr geehrter Herr ...,
> 
> die Rechnung wurde aus Kulanz storniert.
> 
> ...



Fast unglaublich oder?
Ist das einem von Euch auch schon passiert, das VisionBill
so schnell aufgibt? Oder erwartet mich doch noch mehr???

Viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



knoll.andreas schrieb:


> ...auf meinem Einzelverbindungsnachweis meines Handy-Vertrags steht die Nummer 018058067009, welche ich angeblich angerufen hab, und das für ganze 43 Sekunden.





knoll.andreas schrieb:


> Ist das einem von Euch auch schon passiert, das VisionBill so schnell aufgibt?


Das hat der Herr Geschäftsführer uns gegenüber bereits mehrfach angedeutet, dass Rechnungen in diesem Bereich (um die 40 Sekunden Anruf) aus Kulanz storniert werden. Das ist in etwa die Zeit, nach der die Ansage kommt "Drücken Sie die 1, um die AGB zu hören".
Ist kein ungewöhnliches Ereignis. Bei jeder anderen Antwort aus Krefeld hätte ich den Yorkie hier verbal verdroschen


----------



## Marty (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo da draußen im großen world wide web

ich lese diesen Thread mit großer aufmerksamkeit, und wundere mich wie schwer es doch manchen fällt bei sowas aus der Haut zu fahren.
Da werden noch höfliche briefe geschrieben, obohl diese unternehmen einen enormen druck auf euch aufbauen, damit aus der angst heraus gezahlt wird.

Ich neige bei solchen sachen dazu gegendruck aufzubauen, einen so enormen druck, das das Unternehmen angst bekommt, vor den folgen die eine Strafanzeige hat.

Heute kommt mir mein Bruder mit einem solchen Ding um die Ecke. Da wird nicht lang gefackelt, sondern folgender maßen vorgegenagen:



unter der o.a. Kundennummer wurde  kein Anruf auf die von Ihnen hingewiesene Nummer  getätigt.
Auch wurde keines Ihrer Dubiosen  Angebote in Anspruch genommen.

Daher sehe ich hier keinen Grund aus  dem hervorgeht das mein Bruder die von Ihnen in Rechnung gestellten 56,00 €  zahlen sollte.

Im Internet gibt es mehrere Hinweise  das dies Angebot eine weitere von unzähligen Abzockmethoden  ist.

Sollten Sie die Rechnung nicht  binnen 48 Stunden zurücknehmen, und Anrufe auf dem Handy meines Bruders mit der  Nummer [......] unterlassen sehen wir uns genötigt Strafanzeige wegen des  Verdachtes des Betrugs und des Tatbestandes der Belästigung gegen Ihr  Unternehmen zu stellen.

*Bis Montag den  26.01.2009 um 9:00 Uhr haben Sie Gelegenheit schriftlich an meine E-mail die  Rechnung zurückzuziehen, danach erfolgt auf der Stelle und ohne weitere  Ankündigung die Strafanzeige bei der Polizei in  Siegen*

*In Ihrem eigenen  Interesse kann ich Ihnen nur anraten die Angelegenheit aus der Welt zu  schaffen.*

Mit freundlichen  Grüßen


Das ist meine Art mit den Herrschaften umzugehen.


Lieben Gruß
Marty


----------



## Marty (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

noch kurz nachgeschrieben:

Aus kulanz storniert, entweder ich habe eine forderung oder ich habe keine. was die da antworten ist müll.

Haltet euch bitte immer vor Augen: Wer die 56€ Zahlt, ist das Geld los, das seht Ihr nie wieder. Das Erfolgskonzept heißt einschuchtern. [........]

Leute für 56 € bekommt man ne menge Bier.

LG
Marty


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Marty schrieb:


> Ich neige bei solchen sachen dazu gegendruck aufzubauen, einen so enormen druck, das das Unternehmen angst bekommt, vor den folgen die eine Strafanzeige hat.


Vor Strafanzeigen fürchtet sich diese Firma nicht, da sie nicht betrügt (nach heute geltenden Gesetzen) - daher werden die Ermittlungsverfahren auch eingestellt.
Wenn Du schon Gegendruck aufbauen möchtest, dann mit einer negativen Feststellungsklage - also auf zivilrechtlicher Ebene.

Ansonsten ist es so, dass Rechnungen aus so genannter Kulanz erlassen werden, wenn der Anrufer erkennbar nicht an der Leistung interessiert war. Wer aber über diese 40-Sekunden-Schwelle kommt, der hat definitiv _eine_ Leistung in Anspruch genommen (nur eben nicht die 1800 Minuten) und dann stellt sich schon die Frage, wie er diese denn zu bezahlen gedachte. Zumindest würde ich als Richter in einem entsprechenden Verfahren diese Frage stellen, wenn jemand 20 Minuten oder 1 Stunde Telefonsex "genossen" hat und somit eine Leistung in Anspruch genommen hat.
Keine Sorge, ich will niemanden verschrecken - aber auch wenn ich mich unbeliebt mache: Hier werden 1800 Minuten Telefonsex für 56 (oder 65) Euro angeboten. Das ist ein günstiger Tarif. Nur leider verspielt der Anbieter durch seine unfaire weil irreführende Preisangabe sein "Schutzbedürfnis" vor Kunden, die das Angebot nutzen und dann sagen, sie hätten nie einen Preishinweis gesehen.
Das ist nicht unser Problem. Und dass der Anbieter unfair agiert, berechtigt nur nach alttestamentarischer Moralvorstellung dazu, es genauso zu machen.


----------



## Marty (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Na kasse, 1800MinutenTelefonfür5 (65EU). Das ist jader Brüller

Bei T-comhabichne flat ( unbegrenzteTelefonie) für 34 euro

Und jetzt mal ehrlich, wenn wenn jemand in der reha ist, und dieses dubiose Unternehmen behauptet er habe dort angerufen, dann ist das ein fall für die Justitz. In meinem beisein heute wurde von der Telefonnummer die ich oben schon in meiner mail erwähnte angerufen und sofort aufgelegt.

Also bitte, das ist [.........], und belästigung.

LG 
Marty


----------



## derauchnoch (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Marty schrieb:


> Hallo da draußen im großen world wide web
> 
> ich lese diesen Thread mit großer aufmerksamkeit, und wundere mich wie schwer es doch manchen fällt bei sowas aus der Haut zu fahren.
> Da werden noch höfliche briefe geschrieben, obohl diese unternehmen einen enormen druck auf euch aufbauen, damit aus der angst heraus gezahlt wird.


 
...Na ja, vielleicht haben die Leute, die hier schreiben, das "aus der Haut-fahren" bereits hinter sich, haben etwas länger gelesen, sich rechltich ein wenig informiert und dann hier reingeschrieben (zumindest ein Paar Leute)...

Was hilft es denn, aus der Haut zu fahren??? Garnix !!! Was helfen Strafanzeigen??? Garnix !!! Da haben Aka-Aka und Co. halt definitiv recht - unsere Rechtsprechung sagt, das ist nach Strafrecht halt mal nicht illegal - und wenn sich auch alle aus der Haut gefahrenen noch zusätzlich auf den Kopf stellen, muss das so hingenommen werden.

Aber statt aus der Haut zu fahren der viel bessere Weg: I G N O R I E R E N !!! Fällt eigenltich noch leichter, als aus der Haut zu fahren und ist gesundheitlich auch vorzuziehen!

Ich will ja niemanden daran hindern, denen gegenüber eine "Drohkulisse" aufzubauen, aber solche Drohschreiben werden dort meiner Meinung nach unmittelbar nach dem Öffnen ins Altpapier wandern... Wurde alles schon versucht...

Alle die reingetappt sind, oder deren Brüder reingetappt sind (so wie auch bei mir) brauchen nur darauf zu vertrauen, dass der Gesetzgeber trotzdem dafür sorgt, dass sich keiner zu fürchten braucht, wenn er nicht zahlt, weil es halt die Handhabe von fehlenden übereinstimmenden Willenserklärungen, korrektem Widerrufsrecht, intransparenter Kostengestaltung , fehlener Alterskontrolle etc. gibt. Das allein reicht doch schon aus!

Leute, spart Euch das Porto (Sorry Deutsche Post!), mich ärgern heute noch die 4,40 EUR für das Einschreiben/Rückschein, das ich dafür verschwendet habe.

Man darf darauf vertrauen, dass die Belästigung nachlässt und wohl irgendwann ganz aufhört, und bis dahin lernt man fürs Leben, dass nicht jeder Brief von einem (grottenschlechten [........])Anwalt ein Grund für erhöhten Blutdruck sein muss, dass in diesem Land jeder einen oder mehrere Schwachsinnsbriefe schreiben darf und das man als Bürger nicht vor jedem Brief, jeder Mahnung/Rechnung/Inkassoandrohung Angst haben muss.

Und dass der bitterböse Mahnbescheid nur bei seriösen Unternehmen kommt, und nicht vom Sauerei-Briten und nicht von dessen [.......]-Anwalt!!!

All dies sollte denen reichen, die noch überlegen, aus der Haut zu fahren...
Ich war verunsichert, sauer, enttäuscht über unsere Rechtsprechung, aber nach dem ich das hier vollständig durgelesen hatte, war ich nur noch gut drauf, weil ich die volle Gewissheit habe: ES KANN MIR NIX PASSIEREN !!! (es war halt leider mein Anschluss, der benutzt wurde)


Also: Es kann Euch nix passieren - vertraut darauf - es ist so!

Aber: Jeder der zahlt, verlängert "denen" das Leben, da muss ich Aka Aka widersprechen, denn auch wenn jemand die Leistung haben wollte und evtl. auch das Abo: Solange die Kohle kriegen, egal ob erpresst von Ahnungslosen oder von Leuten, die es nötig haben, solange machen "die" weiter... Und das wird nie ein Ende haben...

Denn der Brite wird niemals seine "Kosten" so transparent machen, dass sie von jedem gleich verstanden werden, dann dann bricht ihm garantiert der Umsatz weg, und die Alterskontrolle wird er auch nicht einbauen...

Meinen Respekt für Deine Fairnis Aka Aka, aber ich für mich zweifle noch daran, dass "diese Leute" das verdienen. Trotzdem: Objektiv gesehen hast Du auch da Recht!

Also Leute, lasst Eure Haut an, es ist kalt draussen, und keep on smiling! :smile:


----------



## Stromberg (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo ich habe auch das Problem, 

ich war am Wochenende bei meinen Eltern zu besuch und habe auf einer Party wohl etwas zuviel getrunken. 
Wo ich dann abendes im Bett lag und noch etwas fernsehn sah kamm irgendwann diese Werbespot und ich rief an :wall:
So weit so gut, nächsten morgen rief dann jemand an und frage nach der Straße wo meine Eltern wohnen.

Ich war so kaputt und dachte nicht drüber nach bzw fragte nach wer das überhaupt ist und sagte dem Mann am Telefon die Straße und hausnummer.

Jetzt kamm auch die Rechnung ins Haus und mein Vater fragte nun was das nun sei.:scherzkeks:

Na ja komm ich denn nun bzw mein Vater wieder aus dem Vertrag raus oder muss ich das Geld nun überweisen???

MFG
Stromberg


----------



## wahlhesse (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

1. Abregen und beruhigen
2. Zum Anfang dieser Seite zurückscrollen.
3. die dort gefundenen Links und Videos durcharbeiten und verstehen
4. Tief durchatmen um festzustellen, dass sich soeben ein Problem in Luft aufgelöst hat
5. Über die Drohschreiben der "Anbieter" herzhaft lachen

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Rolf668 (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> 1. Abregen und beruhigen
> 2. Zum Anfang dieser Seite zurückscrollen.
> 3. die dort gefundenen Links und Videos durcharbeiten und verstehen
> 4. Tief durchatmen um festzustellen, dass sich soeben ein Problem in Luft aufgelöst hat
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Da muss ich Wahlhesse Recht geben. 

 Einfach aussitzen  

Nach ein paar Mahnungen und Drohungen verläuft das Ganze im Sande. 

Bloß keine Reaktion oder gar eine Zahlung leisten.

LG
Rolf668


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

für interessierte Zeitgenossen


> * 01377005955
> * 01377897026
> * 01377897046
> * 01377897049
> ...


----------



## Virginia (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo! Wir haben da auch so ein Problem mit Vision Bill. Heute kam eine Rechnung mit der Post-56 Euro für irgendein Abo vom 2008! 
Ja, es ist durchaus möglich, daß mein Mann da angerufen haben könnte-ja mei-is jetzt nicht so wild-was soll man machen. S wird kaum ne Stunde gedauert haben...
Das "Abo" hat angefangen am 18. März 2008 und endete am 18.04.08. Und heute-am 3.2.09 kam die Rechnung! 
Soll ich da jetzt einen Widerspruch schreiben, oder abwarten?
Wäre nett, wenn ich eine Antwort krieg.
Hab schon mal so nen Fall gehabt mit der Schmidtlein Sache-hat sich nach einem Widerruf im Samd verlaufen- Wie läuft das hierit?

LG Virginia


----------



## Virginia (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ach ja, hab da nachgeschaut-waren 466 Sekunden.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Virginia schrieb:


> Hallo! Wir haben da auch so ein Problem mit Vision Bill.



*Nein*, das habt ihr nicht.
Sondern die haben ein Problem mit *Euch*.
Nämlich: die werden ihre 56 Euro nicht bekommen. :sun: Auch, wenn da 12 Mahnungen von Inkasso/Anwalt mit Goldrand und Siegellack kommen.

Eine schwachsinnige, unbegründete Forderung bleibt schwachsinnig, auch mit 12 Mahnungen.
Auf der Basis eines Telefonanrufes auf eine Ortsnetznummer kommt nämlich (entgegen der unsinnigen Behauptung dieses "Unternehmens") kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.
Also. Kein Vertrag - kein Anspruch. Punkt. Basta.
Den "Anspruch" können die sich einrahmen und über den Kamin hängen.

Was wird dann passieren?
Ihr werdet wahrscheinlich mit dem üblichen Kaspertheater zugemüllt.
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## dragon-81 (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo,

nachdem ich ja Vision Bill Angezeigt habe, und aus dem letzten Brief vom Anwalt von Vision Bill die Zahlungsfrist der 21.01.09 war kam bis jetzt kein weiteres Schreiben mehr von denen.

Hat den Anschein als ob sich der gang zur Polizei gelohnt hat.

MFG


----------



## druid2005 (4 Februar 2009)

*Vision Bill*

Hallo liebe Leute,

auch ich habe wegen eines 36 Sekunden-Gesprächs eine Rechnung über satte 64,80 € bekommen. Ich gebe zu, ich war so dämlich, da anzurufen, aber immer noch schlau genug, nach den ersten Sätzen der AGB sofort wieder aufzulegen.

Jetzt wollte ich diesen [......] über die angegebene Adresse [email protected] einen Widerspruch schicken, aber Mail an diese Adresse kommen vom Deamon zurück!

Andere berichteten hier ja schon von versendeten Email. An welche Adresse habt ihr die geschickt? Ich habe jetzt das Kontaktforumular auf deren Homepage benutzt. Wie lange dauert es, bis die Nasen antworten?

MfG,

druid


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Wofür die  Aufregung? 
ZDF.de - Angeklickt und abgezockt


> Einfach abheften und gar nicht reagieren. Nur wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid, was nicht passiert, ins Haus flattert, muss man Widerspruch einlegen und die Verbraucherzentrale informieren.


----------



## druid2005 (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Naja, ich will aber gern meckern :scherzkeks:

Ist das denn normal, das die Mail-Adresse nicht funktioniert? Funktioniert die nie? Oder nur manchmal? Nur bei mir nicht? Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit dem Kontaktformular?


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



druid2005 schrieb:


> Ist das denn normal, das die Mail-Adresse nicht funktioniert? Funktioniert die nie? Oder nur manchmal?


Ja...


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Es gehört zum bekannten "Geschäftskonzept" solcher "Unternehmen", dass die e-Mails nicht ankommen bzw. nicht beantwortet werden.

Selbst wenn aber die Mail ankommt, kann hinterher im Streitfall der Zugang der Mail regelmäßig nicht nachgewiesen werden.
Beweiswert elektronischer Kommunikation - Antispam Wiki

Es ist leider eine verbreitete Unsitte, Streitigkeiten mit halbseidenen Unternehmen telefonisch bzw. per e-Mail austragen zu wollen.
Sowas führt i.d.R. überall hin, aber bloß nicht zum Ziel.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## druid2005 (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo!

Also, ich habe das Kontaktformular benutzt, außerdem habe ich herausgefunden, dass Mails an die [email protected] blah Adresse, die auf der Homepage angegeben ist, nicht zurückkommen, während es mails an [email protected] blah tun. (Obwohl die Fehlermeldung bei letzerer behauptet, es läge am Server "blah blah" :-?

Nun die angenehme Überraschung: vor zwei Stunden bekam ich Antwort von der [email protected] Adresse:

Sehr geehrter Herr.....,

die Rechnung wurde bereits aus Kulanz storniert.

Freundliche Grüße,

Vision Communication GmbH

Auch ich kann also bestätigen, dass bei Gesprächen unter 40 Sekunden scheinbar anstandslos storniert wird (der Info, dass bei so kurzen Gesprächen keine Rechnung geschickt wird, muss ich jedoch widersprechen) Mir persönlich ist das lieber, als monatelang Rechnungen, Mahnungen, Inkasso....

Auf jeden Fall vielen vielen Dank an dieses nützliche und äußerst hilfreiche Forum! Ich reihe mich ein in die hundertschaaren, denen hier geholfen wurde.

druid


----------



## Micke (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

ertms hallo alle zusamm ich ahtte nach einer kleinen party langeweile und hab bei dieser firma vision bill angerufen uber eine 01805 nummer weil gesagt wurde 3,6 cent die minute joar und 2 tage später bekomm ich ne rechnung über 60 euro daraufhin hab ich eine e mail und ein fax geschickt zu dieser firma in dem ich von meinem wiederrufsrecht gebrauch mache jetze 2 wochen später bekomme ich ein mahnungsschreiben bin jetz bei 72 euro weiß nich was ich machen soll hab ja schon gelesen das die ja [...] sind und so ich bitte um hilfe ich bedanke mich im vorraus

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Micke schrieb:


> weiß nich was ich machen soll



Tee mit Rum. 

Und dann lies mal die Seiten 49 und folgende in diesem Thread hier.

Und noch was:
Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## Slamke (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Mich haben die auch versucht abzuzocken. Ich soll da angerufen haben (was ich laut Einzelverbindungsnachweis auch habe, ka wie) und schon hatte ich ne Rechnung im Haus. 

Danach hab ich bei der Verbraucherzentrale angerufen für 2,30€/min oder so, und die meinten ganz klar dass ich die Rechnung auf jeden Fall bezahlen muss weil ich da ja angerufen habe. Toller Tipp! 

Auf ein Widerrufsschreiben von mir an VisionBill wurde mit einer anwaltlichen Zahlungsaufforderung (oder wie das heißt) reagiert. Darauf übergab ich die Sache meinem Anwalt und seit dem ist Ruhe. 

Ach ja, folgendes hatte ich die Tage im Posteingang: 


> Sehr geehrter Herr  [edit] ,
> 
> hiermit teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass die in der Anlage  angegebenen Rufnummern aufgrund der vorliegenden Beschwerden sei dem 07.01.2009  abgeschaltet worden sind.
> 
> ...


----------



## Teleton (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Slamke schrieb:


> Danach hab ich bei der Verbraucherzentrale angerufen für 2,30€/min oder so, und die meinten ganz klar dass ich die Rechnung auf jeden Fall bezahlen muss weil ich da ja angerufen habe. Toller Tipp!


Seltsam eigentlich kennen die das Geschäftsmodel seit ca.1000 Jahren und warnen davor. In welchem Bundesland hast Du die Verbraucherzentrale angerufen?


----------



## Slamke (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hat jedes Bundesland seine eigene Verbraucherzentrale? Wusste ich garnicht... Ich hab in Hannover angerufen.


----------



## webwatcher (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Slamke schrieb:


> Hat jedes Bundesland seine eigene Verbraucherzentrale?


Portal der Verbraucherzentralen in Deutschland - Übersicht


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Slamke schrieb:


> Danach hab ich bei der Verbraucherzentrale angerufen für 2,30€/min oder so, und die meinten ganz klar dass ich die Rechnung auf jeden Fall bezahlen muss weil ich da ja angerufen habe. Toller Tipp!


und das war die VZ Niedersachsen? Dann werde ich da mal nachfragen. Das finde ich doch etwas irritierend...


> hiermit teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass die in der Anlage angegebenen Rufnummern aufgrund der vorliegenden Beschwerden sei dem 07.01.2009 abgeschaltet worden sind.


 welche Nummern waren das und in welchem Zusammenhang hattest Du Kontakt mit der Bundesnetzagentur?



Slamke schrieb:


> Mein Fall war Folgender: Ich habe eine SMS bekommen mit dem Inhalt "Kati 24 J sucht bla bla bla" mit der Auffforderung, mir eine Sprachnachricht abzuhören. Leider habe ich diese Nachricht nicht sofort gelöscht. Leider kam ich dann in der Hosentsche irgendwie auf diese Nummer und habe diese zurückgerufen (glaube ich zumindest). Es gibt Zeugen, dass ich zum Zeitpunkt des Rückrufes nicht telefoniert habe. Egal, auf jeden Fall steht in der SMS kein Hinweis zu irgendwelchen kosten, auch nicht versteckt. Da ich nicht gehört habe was bei meinem Rückruf gesprochen wurde weiß ich natürlich nicht, ob da auf irgendwelche Kosten hingewiesen wurde. Weiß da jemand mehr?


Hast Du da noch die Nummer? Welche Nummer steht denn auf deinem EVN? Eine der von mir aufgeführten Nummern? --> hier klicken für die Liste


----------



## Micke (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

jut also heißt das für mich warten ich werd jetze trotzdem zum anwalt gehn weil hab ja weder mündlich geschweige schriftlich irgendeinem abo zugestimmt aber ich danke schon ma große hilfe also nix als heiße luft vison bill


----------



## webwatcher (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Micke schrieb:


> also nix als heiße luft vison bill


nicht mal lauwarm


----------



## Slamke (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

@ aka aka

Das ist die Liste der abgeschalteten Nummern:

0178  347 2657, 0178 347 4806, 0178 347 5116, 0178 347 5409,
0178 347 5482, 0178  347 5484, 0178 347 5531, 0178 347 5956,
0178 347 5976, 0178 347 6031, 0178  347 6200, 0178 347 6354,
0178 347 6359, 0178 347 6618, 0178 347 6707, 0178  347 6770,
0178 347 6920, 0178 349 6942, 0178 347 6986, 0178 347 6989,
0178  347 6996, 0178 347 7044, 0178 347 7255, 0178 347 7337,
0178 347 7413, 0178  347 7611, 0178 347 7795, 0178 347 7796,
0178 347 7834, 0178 347 7864, 0178  347 8056, 0178 347 8468,
0178 347 8437, 0178 347 8477, 0178 347 8505, 0178  347 8662,
0178 347 9026, 0178 347 9323,
0178 349 9231,
0178 350 0644,  0178 350 2044, 0178 350 2373, 0178 350 2443


Rufnummer
Abgeschaltet seit
(0)30  52135579
09.01.2009
(0)69  97697055 (Nummer die ich laut EVN angebl. angerufen habe)
09.01.2009


Ich habe bei der BNA einfach angerufen dann auf Anraten denen eine Mail geschrieben mit dem Sachverhalt. Die waren wirklich hilfsbereit!


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Aha, das sind die Nummern, von denen aus gespammt wurde...
Ich schreibe die hier mal für google noch einmal auf:


01783472657, 01783474806, 01783475116, 01783475409,
01783475482, 01783475484, 01783475531, 01783475956,
01783475976, 01783476031, 01783476200, 01783476354,
01783476359, 01783476618, 01783476707, 01783476770,
01783476920, 01783496942, 01783476986, 01783476989,
01783476996, 01783477044, 01783477255, 01783477337,
01783477413, 01783477611, 01783477795, 01783477796,
01783477834, 01783477864, 01783478056, 01783478468,
01783478437, 01783478477, 01783478505, 01783478662,
01783479026, 01783479323, 01783499231, 01783500644,  
01783502044, 01783502373, 01783502443


03052135579
09.01.2009
06997697055 (Nummer die ich laut EVN angebl. angerufen habe)
09.01.2009



Slamke schrieb:


> Ich habe bei der BNA einfach angerufen dann auf Anraten denen eine Mail geschrieben mit dem Sachverhalt. Die waren wirklich hilfsbereit!


 Ich freue mich sehr, dass die Bundesnetzagentur hier offenbar reagiert.


----------



## stullenhorst (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Leute,

auch ich bin Opfer dieser dubiosen Firma geworden. Es war wie folgt:

Samstag Abend sitz ich vorm TV. Dann sehe ich diese Werbung "3,6ct/Min". Ok habe ich mir gedacht. Habe dann mal angerufen und habe mich fröhlich durch das Menü gewählt. Irgendwann habe ich dann eine nette Dame am Telefon. Habe mir dann ca. 2 Minuten angehört, was Sie so zu sagen hat und dann aufgelegt. Gestern bekomme ich einen Anruf von einem Callcenter, dass ich denen meine Adresse geben soll usw... Ihr kennt das ja 

So die Rechnung sollte dann wahrscheinlich in den kommenden Tagen hier eintreffen. Nun die Frage:

Sollte ich die Rechnung bezahlen, da ich mich ja durch das Menü gewählt habe? oder sollte ich abwarten und Tee trinken?

in der Werbung und dem Telefonat wurde ja nichts von einem Vertrag bzw. Abo erwähnt...

lg

Stullenhorst


----------



## webwatcher (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



stullenhorst schrieb:


> Sollte ich die Rechnung bezahlen, da ich mich ja durch das Menü gewählt habe? oder sollte ich abwarten und Tee trinken?


Wenn du den Thread liest  und die Infos ( Links oben auf der Seite) sollte die Antwort klar sein.

Personliche Rechtsberatung ist nicht erlaubt,  Motto:  Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe


----------



## patrick_ERZ (9 Februar 2009)

*Hallo liebe "Fan-Gemeinde".......*

Es ist irgendwie schon eigenartig, dass es bei dem Verhalten solcher Firmen "ganz normal" ist, dass diese "ungestört" weiteragieren können..... aber OK.......... "aus der Haut fahren" ist wie schon bemerkt bei aktuellen Temperaturen nicht angebracht !!!

Nun, darf auch ich meine Mitgliedschaft in diesem exklusiven "Club" mitteilen.......... *grins*:

Habe die Nummer 069-333... mehrmals(4 - 5 mal), d. h. an verschiedenen Tagen, jedoch mit UNTERDRÜCKTER Rufnummer angerufen. Meistens für wenige Sekunden, einmal vielleicht für 2 - 3 Minuten. Wie es vielen hier erging, habe auch ich den Vertrags-Text (der mit "Taste 1" aktiviert werden kann) NICHT angehört....... habe aber dann die Dame die da so ein bisschen "vermittelt" hat immer nach den definitiven Konditionen gefragt....... Antwort: "Das kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen, weiß ich nicht........ usw." Die Gespräche waren 1 - 2 Wochen her und bis dato habe ich noch keinen Rückruf erhalten. Ich habe auch meinem "Umfeld" eingeschärft, auf KEINEN Fall irgendwelchen Anrufern, die Adresse preiszugeben.

Jetzt meine Frage an die "Erfahrenen"....... denkt ihr, dass ich die Rechnung überhaupt bekomme, weil.... ein bissel hibbelig bin ich in der ganzen Sache trotzdem....... ? Kriegen die meine Rufnummer (Festnetz) irgendwie anders "legal" raus ? Können / Werden die Strategen ohne eine BESTÄTIGUNG meiner Adresse (aus möglicherweise versuchtem Rückruf) eine Rechnung ausstellen können......... ???

Es wäre echt toll, wenn ihr mir EURE Meinung dazu schreibt........ Grundsätzlich habe ich nach Studium dieses Forums für mich entschieden: NICHTS wird bezahlt !!! Ich werde auch vom Widerrufsrecht (welches ich mir nochmals im Zusammenhang mit den kompletten AGB's am Telefon ablaufen lassen habe) keinen Gebrauch machen........, weil ich der Meinung bin, je weniger Daten die von mir haben, desto besser......

Aber Summa summarum.......... diese Aktivitäten sind an Dreistigkeit kaum zu überbieten !!!!!!!!!

keep cool.........


----------



## blowfish (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Hallo liebe "Fan-Gemeinde".......*



patrick_ERZ schrieb:


> Habe die Nummer 069-333... mehrmals,... jedoch mit UNTERDRÜCKTER Rufnummer angerufen. ... habe aber dann die Dame die da so ein bisschen "vermittelt" hat immer nach den definitiven Konditionen gefragt
> "....... denkt ihr, dass ich die Rechnung überhaupt bekomme



Hast du eigentlich schon einen Anruf von denen erhalten?
Ansonsten verstehe ich deine Frage nicht wirklich?


----------



## stullenhorst (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

ok habe mir jetzt ALLE Beiträge zu diesem Thema hier durchgelesen und bin sehr beruhigt. 

Eins interessiert mich noch. Ich bekomme von meinem Telefonanbeiter (Arcor) keinen EVN per Post, kann allerdings Online alle Verbindungen zu Sondernummer bzw. Handynummern nachschauen. Und dort steht von dieser Nummer nichts..

wie kommt das?


----------



## patrick_ERZ (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Hallo liebe "Fan-Gemeinde".......*



blowfish schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich schon einen Anruf von denen erhalten?
> Ansonsten verstehe ich deine Frage nicht wirklich?


 
Nein, ich habe noch keinen Anruf erhalten...... Habe aber mein "Umfeld" informiert, bei einem eventuellen Anruf auf keinen Fall die Adresse rauszugeben !


----------



## mare49 (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo an alle!

Da ich jetzt alle 76 Seiten gelesen habe und einiges jetzt weiß, sind meine Fragen nicht übermäßig.

Ich hab das selbe Problem.
Bin auch drauf reingefallen, allerdings auf ein Angebot hier im Internet.
4 Cent die Minute sollte es angeblich Kosten.
Gestern habe ich einen Anruf bekommen, ich solle meine Adresse sagen.
Ich habe es NICHT gemacht, noch ein wenig rumdisskutiert und aufgelegt.
Bis jetzt kommt noch keine weiter Meldung (allerdings erst Sonntag abend angerufen/reingefallen)

Ich habe von Festnetz (Congstar) angerufen, meine Nummer wird NICHT unterdrückt.

*Haben die die Möglichkeit, meine Adresse anhand der Nummer rauszubekommen?*

*Ist damit, dass ich aufgelegt und protestiert habe alles gegessen, oder geht es jetzt erst los?*

Danke für jede Antwort.

Liebe Grüße =)


----------



## mare49 (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



mare49 schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_


 
Ziehen die per Congstar ein oder bekommt man eine extra Rechnung zu geschickt i.d.R?

Sorry... 

Liebe Grüße =)


----------



## stullenhorst (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

achso hier übrigens die Nummer, die ich angerufen habe:

069 97690389


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



mare49 schrieb:


> Bin auch drauf reingefallen, allerdings auf ein Angebot hier im Internet.
> 4 Cent die Minute sollte es angeblich Kosten.


Weisst Du die Seite? Bitte screenshots erstellen (Anleitung können wir Dir gerne geben)
Bitte evtl. weitere Infos per PN. Falls Preisauszeichnung nicht ausreichend, gilt dasselbe wie bei den Telefonfällen. Mich würde nur interessieren, wo das Angebot im Internet zu finden ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

[edit]
ooops, Zahlendreher! Du suchtest ja 06997690389 und nicht 06997690398 - oder?
nuja, dann hoffe ich auf dein Erinnerungsvermögen

PS: An den mitlesenden Krefelder Yorkie: Diese Preisauszeichnung hat mit Fairness so viel zu tun wie der höchste dänische Berg  mit einem 8000er.
Wenn Sie ernsthaft behaupten wollen, dass ich damit falsch liege, können Sie mich gerne kontaktieren.
_
That's nothing but a rip-off, RD!_


----------



## PMHÜ (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo,
auch ich habe ein Problem mit dieser dubiosen firma. Zuerst einmal, ich bin noch minderjährig. Als ich diesen Anruf erhielt war ich so überrascht, dass ich meine Daten herausgegeben habe. Kurz darauf kam auch eine Rechnung über 64€. Wir haben daraufhin einen widerruf zurückgesendet, in dem auch steht, dass ich minderjährig bin. Jetzt kam heute ein Scchreiben zurück, indem sie eine Bearbeitungsgebühr von 27€ verlangen. Was nun? Einfach nicht mehr antworten oder was sollen wir machen. werde auf keinen Fall eine Kopie meines Persos denen schicken.
Gruß


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Wie schon auf den Seiten 48/49/ff. dieses Threads hier dargelegt wurde, ist es auch bei erwachsenen Opfern als äußerst fraglich zu bezeichnen, ob hier ein wirksamer Vertrag zustandekommt.

Erst recht problematisch würde es für den "Unternehmer", wenn es um einen Vertrag mit Minderjährigen geht. Solche Verträge sind "schwebend unwirksam", d.h., sie können von den Erziehungsberechtigten bei Kenntnisnahme auch nachträglich für nichtig erklärt werden.
Eine Ausnahme besteht nur dann, wenn es sich um Bagatellbeträge handelt und keine langfristige Vertragsbindung entsteht (sogenannter "Taschengeldparagraph"). Diese Voraussetzungen liegen aber hier nicht vor.

D.h.: Vision Bill hat bei Minderjährigen überhaupt keine Rechtsgrundlage, Forderungen vor Gericht durchzusetzen. Es gibt also mithin auch keine Rechtsgrundlage dafür, eine "Bearbeitungsgebühr" zu verlangen.
Diese Forderung kann nur als "Bitte um eine milde Gabe" verstanden werden.

Die können Euch mal da, wo der Affe keine Haare hat. Und zwar "aus Kulanz". :scherzkeks:


----------



## stullenhorst (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

so heute ist die erste rechnung gekommen..64,80€  zahlungsfrist: 23.02.09... werde natürlich nicht zahlen.. halte euch auf dem laufenden...


----------



## Micke (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hallöchen ja und ich hab jetz die erste mahnung weg soll bis 20.2 zahlen nochma 8 euro mehr mahngebührn kommt nochwas werd ich zum anwalt gehn gruß an alle und das forum is wirklich hilfreich danke


----------



## derauchnoch (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Meen Jung - spar Dir dat Gääld !!!! Ich mein, der Anwalt freut sich sicher, aber dat muss ned sein!!!

Das hört janz von allein auf:

Ich war ab Anfang Oktober 2008 bei der VB-Spass-Community dabei - nach 2 Märchenbriefen vom Onkel R*D* Inseleuropäer und 2 lustigen Witzbriefen mit Ratenzahlungs-Kreuzel-Sudoku und Gruselroman ist seit Weihnachten absolute Ruhe. Zwischendurch vermutlicher Telefonterror mit unterdrückter Nummer, der aber auch zu 100 % nachgelassen hat....

Man soll ja nix beschreien, und nach einigen Erfahrungsberichten gibts da evtl. noch die Inkasso-Task-Force... ich weiß ned, ab wann die auf den Plan treten, aber ich bin guter Hoffnung, dass mein Briefkasten nun von solchem Spam verschont bleibt...

Selbstverständlch brauche ich nicht zu erwähnen, dass Insel-R*D* oder sein gruseliger, imaginärer Rechtsanwalt keinen verbogenen Schilling von mir gesehen haben...

***DUMME FORDERUNGEN IGNORIEREN MACHT SPASS !!!***


----------



## passer (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



derauchnoch schrieb:


> ***DUMME FORDERUNGEN IGNORIEREN MACHT SPASS !!!***




Oder sich mit den Schreiben den Pöter abzuwischen.
Oder mit der Bemerkung "Annahme verweigert" zurückzusenden.
Oder dem Shredder wieder mal Arbeit geben.

:-D


da dürfte es noch mehr Möglichkeiten geben , da dies hier ab ein Forum mit harten Mods ist lasse ich das lieber sonst wird der Beitrag wieder editiert.


----------



## mfs85 (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ich gehör jetzt auch zu dem Club, die eine Rechnung über 56€ von VB bekommen haben. Allerdings bezog sich die Handynummer auf meine SIM-Card,die ich schon seit 4 Jahren nicht mehr benutzt habe. Benutzt seit längerem mein Bruder, welcher allerdings nix davon weiß. Außerdem ist die Rechnung vom 9.2.2009, mein Vertrag soll allerdings im März 2008 zu Stande gekommen sein, warum dann also jetzt erst die Rechnung. 
Deshalb hatte ich der Rechnung via E-Mail gestern, nachdem ich mich in einigen Foren über das Unternehmen informiert habe, widersprochen und hab noch geschrieben, dass ich bei weiteren Belästigungen rechtliche Schritte einleiten werde. Bringt zwar nix aber was solls. Heute haben die zurückgeschriebe:



> ...
> nachweislich wurde von dem Telefonanschluss ************ der von uns in  Rechnung gestellte Service bestellt.
> 
> Wenn Sie den Einzelverbindungsnachweis (EVN) Ihrer Telefongesellschaft zu  der o.g. Telefonnummer prüfen, werden Sie feststellen, dass der genannte  Anruf von diesem Telefonanschluss durchgeführt wurde.
> ...




Frage:
1. Soll ich denen noch etwas schicken? 
2. Bis 23.2. soll ich bezahlen. Wann geht es mit den Mahnungen los?
3. Wann könnte ich mit Schreiben von diesen Inkassounternehmen rechnen?
4. Wann mit einem Schreiben vom Gericht (Soll zwar unwahrscheinlich sein)?
5. Ist ein Fall bekannt, indem von VB ein Brief vom Amtsgericht versendet wurde?


Ich weiß, sind viele Fragen, wäre aber nett, wenn jemand etwas zu den Fragen schreiben könnte.


----------



## Teleton (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



mfs85 schrieb:


> Frage:...
> 5. Ist ein Fall bekannt, indem von VB ein Brief vom Amtsgericht versendet wurde?


Nein und auch von keinem Mitbewerber mit ähnlichem Geschäftsmodel.
Wozu brauchst Du noch Antwort auf die anderen Fragen wenn Nr.5 beantwortet ist?


----------



## mfs85 (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Bekomm die Post noch nach Berlin geschickt wegen einem Nachsendeauftrag bei dder Post. ich studier nämlich in Berlin. Hab aber ab nächste Woche Semesterferien und fahr dann sechs Wochen heim und werd so lang auch nicht meine Post öffnen können. 
Würde mich halt doch interessieren wie lange es dauern würde bis dieses "Unternehmen" einen Mahnbescheid über das Gericht veranlassen würde? Nicht, dass die dann doch nach 3 Wochen zum Gericht gehen würden und ich dann die 2 wochen widerruf beim Mahnbescheid durch Gericht nicht einhalten kann.


----------



## webwatcher (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Sehe den Sinn nicht, über völlig hypothetische Möglichkeiten zu spekulieren 

macht ungefähr soviel Sinn,  wie sich darüber zu ängstigen
Neue Bahnberechnung: Asteroid könnte Erde in 160 Jahren treffen - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wissenschaft


> NEUE BAHNBERECHNUNG
> Asteroid könnte Erde in 160 Jahren treffen


----------



## Teleton (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



mfs85 schrieb:


> Würde mich halt doch interessieren wie lange es dauern würde bis dieses "Unternehmen" einen Mahnbescheid über das Gericht veranlassen würde?.


Warum sollte, nachdem das Geschäftsmodel seit etwa 15 jahren existiert, ausgerechnet bei Dir angefangen werden mit gerichtlichen Schritten?


----------



## mfs85 (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

keine ahnung. 
ist jetzt auch egal.ich fahr nächste woche heim und dann werde ich mir meine post anfang april durchlesen. Nachbarn werden sowieso meinen briefkasten leeren, die würden mich schon informieren wenn was von nem amtsgericht kommen würde.


----------



## horst1960 (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hatte am 8.1.2009 diese Nummer angerufen,ein Tag später kam der berühmte Rückruf wegen meiner Daten.Hab gesagt dass ich am Telefon keine Daten rausgebe und hab einfach aufgelegt.Dann kamen Mails ohne Ende.Wird von mir alles Ignoriert.Hab kein Vertrag abgeschlossen und fertig aus...


----------



## Marco (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



horst1960 schrieb:


> Hatte am 8.1.2009 diese Nummer angerufen,ein Tag später kam der berühmte Rückruf wegen meiner Daten.Hab gesagt dass ich am Telefon keine Daten rausgebe und hab einfach aufgelegt.Dann kamen Mails ohne Ende.Wird von mir alles Ignoriert.Hab kein Vertrag abgeschlossen und fertig aus...



Wie sollen die denn an deine Mailadresse kommen, wenn du keine Daten am Telefon rausgibst? Oder meinst du SMS?

Gruß Marco


----------



## Hansel (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo ihr alle.
also ich hab wohl auch nen bisschen dumm gehandelt.
ich hab da angerufen aber nach kurzer zeit wieder aufgelegt weil ich mich verarscht gefühlt hab (mit meinem pre paid handy)
frage 1. wie kommen die durch ein pre paid handy an meine daten ? 
frage 2. ich hab da kurz vor und kurz nach weihnachten 1 mal angerufen (2 verschiedene nummern)
und hab dann 2 monate später (dienstag und heute) die rechnungen über jeweils 56 euro bekommen .
was soll ich jetzt machen?

mfg Hansel


----------



## Hansel (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

und da kommt noch was dazu .
erstens bin ich noch 16 und 2tens gab es keinen der berühmten rückrufe!


----------



## maurice007 (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Hansel schrieb:


> und da kommt noch was dazu .
> erstens bin ich noch 16 und 2tens gab es keinen der berühmten rückrufe!


Über welches Netz, welchen Provider läuft dein Handy?


----------



## Hansel (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

über T-mobile ( D2 ) soweit ich weiß


----------



## xy67 (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Hansel schrieb:


> über T-mobile ( D2 ) soweit ich weiß




Also was nun? T-mobile oder Vodafone?


----------



## Ultimator (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo,
habe gestern auch ein Brief von Vision Bill bekommen, das ich angeblich am 11.02.09 da um 18:31 Uhr angerufen haben soll. was ich nie tat, und die Tel Nummer die als meine Nummer angegeben wird, stimmt auch nicht.
Dazu kommt noch das meine Adresse mit nen haufen rechtschreibfehlern bestückt ist, bei denen ich mich wundere, das der brief hier überhaupt ankam.

Da ist eine Zeile wo steht, "Bestellung an Telefonnummer: 069 XXXXX"
Ist das die nummer, die ich angeblich angerufen haben soll?


----------



## Ultimator (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

sorry für doppelpost, aber kann es sein das jemand da angerufen hat und dann meine daten da angegeben hat? und sollte ich denen mal eine Mail schicken das da nen Fehler bei denen vorgekommen ist? oder war bei anderen auch schon so das da eine völlig fremde nummer stand?


----------



## Reducal (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Ultimator schrieb:


> ....aber kann es sein das jemand da angerufen hat und dann meine daten da angegeben hat?


Ja durchaus oder die haben schlichtweg die falschen Daten "ermittelt".


----------



## Ultimator (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Reducal schrieb:


> Ja durchaus oder die haben schlichtweg die falschen Daten "ermittelt".


 
Sollte ich denen dann eine E-mail schreiben, das die ein Fehler gemacht haben, weil mir die Telefonnummer die als meine Nr. angegeben ist, garnicht meine ist?


----------



## Sirius (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Das würde ich bleiben lassen! Du solltest nicht noch deine Mail-Adresse rausrücken.

Die "Rechnungslegung" ist deren Problem. Wozu denen behilflich sein und eine Brieffreundschaft beginnen. Am Ende erscheint noch deine richtige Telefonnummer auf den Mahnungen.

Lass die Typen ruhig ordentlich Porto verbraten...


----------



## Ultimator (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Sirius schrieb:


> Das würde ich bleiben lassen! Du solltest nicht noch deine Mail-Adresse rausrücken.
> 
> Die "Rechnungslegung" ist deren Problem. Wozu denen behilflich sein und eine Brieffreundschaft beginnen. Am Ende erscheint noch deine richtige Telefonnummer auf den Mahnungen.
> 
> Lass die Typen ruhig ordentlich Porto verbraten...


 

ok und wieviel monate werden die mich jetzt mit briefen bombadieren?
ich werd auch schon von mega-downloads bobadiert mit mahnungen usw.
Bald kann ich die scheisse sammeln. Oder soll ich nächsten brief zurück am absender schicken. wenn ja wie geht das? einfach aufn brief "zurück an Absender" drauf schreiben und abschicken?


----------



## Sirius (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Warum solltest du dir irgendwelche Arbeit mit den Briefen machen?

Hebe die Post auf und zünde im Sommer damit ein Lagerfeuer an.


----------



## Ultimator (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

lol die verfeuer ich beim osterfeuer^^


----------



## 22-09-1992 (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Goldfisch schrieb:


> Hallo ihr alle,
> kennt jemand von Euch die " Firma " VISION BILL in Düsseldorf?
> Es soll sich um eine _xxx _Abrechnungsfirma für Telefongespräche handeln





Ja Leider kenne ich diese Firma, Ich habe heute Post bekommen dass ich einen Vertrag für 30 tage abgeschlossen habe er kostet mich 56 euro. Aber dass lustige daran ist ich bin keine 18 also nicht vertragsfähig, aber was soll ich jetzt machen? Das zweite ich weis garnichts davon dass ich einen vertrag angenommen habe. Und soll ich die Rechnung jetzt bezahlen?
Auf jedenfall niemals die nummer 018058067008 anrufen.


----------



## Antiscammer (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



22-09-1992 schrieb:


> ...Ich habe heute Post bekommen dass ich einen Vertrag für 30 tage abgeschlossen habe er kostet mich 56 euro.



Diese abenteuerliche Rechtsmeinung vertreten die Burschen bei allen ihren Kunden. Die haben aber unseres Wissens bisher noch niemals versucht, diesen Unsinn vor einem deutschen Gericht einem Richter weismachen zu wollen.



22-09-1992 schrieb:


> Aber dass lustige daran ist ich bin keine 18 also nicht vertragsfähig,



Zeig Deinen Eltern diesen Thread hier, insbesondere die Seiten 49 und folgende. Und dann lehnt Euch entspannt zurück.



22-09-1992 schrieb:


> was soll ich jetzt machen?



Tee. 



22-09-1992 schrieb:


> Das zweite ich weis garnichts davon dass ich einen vertrag angenommen habe.



Na also. Wenn Du davon nichts weißt, dann müssten die Dir das Gegenteil beweisen. Was nach Lage der Dinge nahezu unmöglich ist.


Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## christian40j (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Habe auch einen Brief erhalten und jetzt bin ich am Überlegen 
ob es nicht besser ist diese Firma mit einer Sammelklage an zu
greifen anstadt das jeder hier einfach nur sein leid klagt und 
die so weiter machen wie bissher ?

So nach dem Motto Angiff ist die Beste Verteidigung :sun:


----------



## webwatcher (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



christian40j schrieb:


> ob es nicht besser ist diese Firma mit einer Sammelklage an zu greifen anstadt



dazu müßtet ihr  nach USA auswandern: 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Wenn, dann "negative Feststellungsklage" - mit einem netten Journalisten in der Hinterhand...

_Keine Zahlungspflicht bei 3-cent-Telefonsexabos: Krefelder Firma verschenkt 1800 Telefonsexminuten!_

Das wäre mal eine Headline for the Yorkie...


----------



## webwatcher (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Wenn, dann "negative Feststellungsklage" -


Die gibt es aber auch nur im Singlepack


----------



## falke586 (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo zusammen,

bin ja froh das es dieses Forum gibt und ich nicht der einzige mit dem Problem bin.

Am Dienstag wurde ich von einer Dame angerufen die meine Adresse haben wollte. Nannte aber keine Firma usw. 
Sagte das ich am Samstag früh eine Service-Hotlein angerufen habe und sie jetzt die Adrese haben wolle um den EINZELVERBINDUNGSNACHWEIS!! an mich zu versenden??? Dachte mir dabei natürlich nix. 

Heute hab ich eine Rechnung erhaltenüber die "BESTELLUNG VON TELEFON CHAT PAUSCHALE FÜR 30 TAGE" 72,00 EUR soll ich zahlen.

Das ich die Service-Nummer (069/33399390) angerufen habe war mir bekannt, aber das ich ein Abo abgeschlossen habe nicht. Außerdem hat die Dame am Telefon wohl mein Nachname nicht richtig verstanden denn dieser ist auf der RG falsch.

Laut Euren Beiträgen ist es wohl das Beste gar nicht darauf zu Antworten oder zu Bezahlen.

Wie lang geht das nun mit dem Papiermüll?? Habt Ihr sonst noch Tipps für mich??

Grüße


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



falke586 schrieb:


> Wie lang geht das nun mit dem Papiermüll?? Habt Ihr sonst noch Tipps für mich??



Es geht solange, wie der Yorkie es für richtig hält. Vor einem Gericht wird er sein halbseidenes Geschäftsmodell allerdings wohl nicht wirklich prüfen lassen. Und das ist das, worauf es ankommt.

Die Papierflut wird sich halt über einige Monate hinziehen, etwa analog zu diesem Schema:
Antispam e.V. -  - Stories zum Schmunzeln

Sonst noch Tipps gefällig?

teerezepte - Google-Suche


----------



## falke586 (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

OK, danke für die Info. Hab ja auch gelesen die machen Telefonterror!! Na toll...
Aber noch mal an alle von hier: hat bisher irgendjemand mehr als Mahnungen und Inkassobescheide bekommen oder ist das wirklich nur Verarschung. Hab halt Angst das noch mehr kommt und ich zum Schluss vor Gericht stehe...
Freu mich von Euch zu hören. Gestern ist mir ja erstmal das Herz in die Hose gerutscht als ich die RG bekommen hab. Aber nachdem ich hier en bissel gelesen hab gehts mir scho wieder besser. Suupper das es Euch gibt 
Grüße


----------



## jupp11 (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



falke586 schrieb:


> Hab halt Angst das noch mehr kommt und ich zum Schluss vor Gericht stehe...


Du wärst der fünfte in über drei Jahren bei  hunderttausenden von Betroffenen, bei
 denen es Nutzlosanbieter  versucht haben.
Alle  vier Prozesse haben die Nutzlosanbieter mit Pauken und  Trompeten verloren.
Was bringt dich auf die Idee, dass sie es ausgerechnet bei dir nochmal versuchen, um 
 sich wieder eine Klatsche zu holen?
Hast du sowenig Vertrauen in unsere Justiz?

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit von einem Blitz getroffen zu werden ist bedeutend größer als 
von einem Nutzlosanbieter verklagt zu werden.


----------



## falke586 (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Danke! Nur noch eins. Soll ich Eurer Meinung nach denen trotzdem EINEN Brief schicken das ich kein Abo abgeschlossen habe und bla bla bla nur halt zur Absicherung !!falls!! es vor Gericht geht das ich was in der Hand hab.(Wobei die den anscheind eh net lesen) Und soll ich da den Nacnamen benutzen den die mir geben. Schließlich bekommen die ja sonst die Richtigen Infos??

Außerdem kann ich ja wohl bei allem einen Widerspruch einlegen, wenn ich was nicht gemacht habe. und wenn die dann mit Mahnungen und so weiter kommen stimmt ja wohl was net.

Aber eins kann ich Euch sagen: solche Nummern werde ich in Zukunft NIE mehr wählen :smile:!!!! 
Was die anderen im Forum tlw. sagen das da en Band kommt und gesagt wird das ein Abo abgeschlossen wird/wurde war bei mir nicht der Fall, sonst hätt ich ja wohl sofort aufgelegt! 

Hab gestern rein vorsorglich mal um 00:15 die Werbung angeschaut und tatsächlich wird weiterhin mit solchen "normalen" 069-...., bzw. 030-.... etc geworben. UND TATSÄCHLICH: es steht ganz unten und wirklich nur zu erkennen wenn man direkt vorm Fernseher steht das ein Abo abgeschlossen wird!! Eigentlich nicht rechtens!!

Zumal wenn man dann die Nummer anruft nix davon erzählt wird.

Außerdem habe ich im Verdacht das die die Nummer illegal rauskriegen. Hab da unterdrückt angerufen!! Runummererkennschaltung darf nur Polizei Rettungsdienst und Feuerwehr benutzen!

Aber anscheind könne die nix damit anfangen ohne die Adresse von einem zu Bekommen und genau da ist die Schwachstelle. Wie ja schon weiter vorne im Forum berichtet tricksen die mit allen Mitteln um an die Adresse zu kommen (Paketlieferung, Einzelverbindungsnachweis, Prospektlieferung usw.) Also ich werde in Zukunfz NIEMANDEN mehr meine Adresse geben den ich nicht kenne!!

Bitte Feedback bez. Widerspruchschreiben. Danke dür Eure Hilfe

Grüße


----------



## webwatcher (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



falke586 schrieb:


> . Soll ich Eurer Meinung nach denen trotzdem EINEN Brief schicken das ich kein Abo abgeschlossen habe und bla bla bla nur halt zur Absicherung !!falls!! es vor Gericht geht das ich was in der Hand hab.


Leis dir das hier gründlich durch und  bilde  dir selbst die Meinung,  ob es Sinn macht sinnlose 
Brieffreundschaften zu knüpfen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren. Eine kurze Internetrecherche wird meist belegen, dass man nicht alleine ist. Das Inkasso betreiben seit Jahren auch einschlägig bekannte Anwälte, gerne aus Osnabrück oder München. Auch diese drohen damit, dass Sie "ihrem Mandanten empfehlen werden, juristische Schritte einzuleiten." Auf solche juristischen Schritte wartet Markus Saller.



Hör auf dich ( und  die Leser hier ) verrückt zu machen


----------



## derauchnoch (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

:krank:Ein herzliches Willkommen an die "neuen" Rookies!

Meine Nummer wurde letztes Jahr im Oktober benutzt, das Kasperl-Theater fand wie folgt statt:

- Adresse durch Telefonbucheintrag ermittelt, habe Rechnung erhalten (mein Puls und Blutdruck waren bedenklich, zumal mein lieber Bruder gestand, seinen Junggesellen-Abschied während meiner Abwesenheit in meiner Bude auslaufen zu lassen... Hurra!)

- Einspruch / Widerruf / Anfechtung meinerseits durch Einschreiben mit Rückschein (die 4,40 EUR hätte ich besser mal in Tee investiert !!!:krank

- 1. (und Einzige!!!) Mahnung vom Insel-Visionär, seines Zeichens Yorkie - der unter seinen Visionen leidet...)

- Start der Welle "unbekannter Anrufer" auf Festnetz, in der Spitze 10 x täglich (kratzte mich ned - war nie daheim - Anrufe nie nach 19 Uhr abends)

- Übergabe nach ca. 2 Wochen "Meines" Falles an den absolut lächerlichen Rechtsanwalt - Kopierte Schreiben auf Umweltpapier (wenigstens das mach der richtig!) mit Faksimile-Unterschrift... Der Brief war absolute literarische Meisterleistung - habe ihn für den Literatur-Nobelpreis vorgeschlagen, Kategorie "Bestes Märchenbuch für Erwachsene"....

- Der Märschän-Onkel Rechtsanwalt konnte sich noch steigern, im zweiten Band war ein Kreuzwort-Rätsel-Sudoku für Ratten-Zahlung enthalten... Und ein Witz zu langfristiger Titelüberwachung... zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich aber durch das Forum hier bereits Bestens informiert, somit wurde die Angelegenheit als Prä-Karneval-Phase klassifiziert und trug zu meiner guten Laune in den letzten Wochen bei... dieses letzte Schreiben kam am 23.12.08

- SEITDEM IST FUNKSTILLE - EBENFALLS BEIM TELEFON !!!

- Kontaminierter Zeitraum bei mir bisher: 05.10.08 - 23.12.08 <also ein sehr überschaubarer Zeitraum> MAN SOLL JA ABER NIX BESCHREIEN !!!!

...gezahlt hab ich selbstverständlich keinen Peso... :sun:

So denn, falls das hier jemand liest, der nach den RA-Gruselmärchen Post von einer Inkasso-Task-Force bekommen hat - lasst uns das bitte wissen Leute!!! Aus meiner Sicht war die Sache ansonsten wohl nach etwa 2,5 Monaten erledigt.

Schneereiche Grüße!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
"...Junge seit mutig, Junge sei stark: Zahl nicht an Vision, spar Dir die Mark..."


----------



## falke586 (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Scheint wohl irgendie bei vielen Ende letzten Jahres Schluss gewesen zu sein mit der Papierflut!! Hoffe da natürlcih nicht das die bei mir bis zum Ende diesen neuen Jahres ihren Müll senden!


----------



## derauchnoch (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Nö nö, da glaube ich ned, dass Du Angst haben musst, das endet noch vor Frühlingsanfang...

Und falls es doch länger dauert: Zerknüllen und Sonnwend-Feuer entfachen, das Zeug brennt verdammt gut


----------



## sCar1984 (3 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo,

ich hab jetzt eine Anwaltliche Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen von einem Rechtsanwalt. (Herr  [edit] )
Er meinte, wenn ich jetzt nicht zahle, wird ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren gegen mich eingeleitet.

Wie soll ich mich verhalten? Bisher habe ich einfach gar nichts getan ...

Gruß


----------



## blowfish (3 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



sCar1984 schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich einfach gar nichts getan ...



Und was hat sich an dem Mahndrohmüll geändert, außer dass da eine andere Person das Schreiben angeblich unterschrieben hat?
Dein bisheriges Verhalten kannst du durchaus weiterverfolgen.
Rechtsanwälte haben keine anderen Rechte.


----------



## sCar1984 (3 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Irgendwie hörte sich das "gefährlicher" an. Also einfach weiter nichts machen, passt schon?
Also man hat keinen rechtsgültigen Vertrag abgeschlossen, wenn man bei dieser Nummer 1-2 Minuten oder so angerufen hat?

Gruß


----------



## John J. (3 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Leute

Heut kam bei mir das Anwaltschreiben und soll jetzt 103,25 Euro zahlen
bis zum 19.3.2009
Wie hies den bei euch der Anwalt auch *M*

Jetzt wird gedroht das wenn jetzt nicht gezahlt wird ein Mahnverfahren eingeleitet wird.

Am besten auch wieder Ignorieren oder ?

Viele Grüsse John J.


----------



## Hirsl91 (3 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo, 
bei mir flog heute auch eine Zahlungsaufforderung des genanngen Anwalts ins Haus. Bisher war ich mir immer noch sicher, das mir nichts passieren kann, aber jetz? ich habe zwar nach erhalt der ersten Rechnung sofort denen eine Mail mit von wegen, das ich vom Vertrag zurücktrete und so weiter geschickt, aber jetz bin ich mir auch nima sicher.Was soll ich jetz machen?
mfg


----------



## Micke (3 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hallo zusamm hab mich ja ne weile net gemeldet hatte ja auch oder hab immer noch mit diesem sorry scheiß zu tun hatte auch als ich die erste rechnung bekam 2mal wiederrufsrecht eingelegt per e-mail und per fax keiner hat sich gemeldet und jetze krieg ich erst ne mahnung und jetze ein richterliches schreiben meine frage da ich ja 2 mal ein wiederrufsrecht eigelegt hab und dafür auch beweise und zeugen habe bin ich doch im recht oder ? weil ich hab ja kein vertrag abgeschlossen und können die mir sowas anhäng das ich was abgeschlossen hab obwohl ich nichts gemacht hab ? schon ma danke im vorraus super forum


----------



## webwatcher (3 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Micke schrieb:


> und jetze ein richterliches schreiben


ein *echter* gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid? >  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


----------



## Antiscammer (3 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ein "richterliches Schreiben" war es wohl kaum, ohne Prozess...

Vermutlich auch kein Mahnbescheid, das wäre das erste und neueste, was wir hier hören.
Wahrscheinlich war es auch nur ein aufgeblasener Anwaltsbrief.

Rechtsanwälte haben in Deutschland keine Sondervollmachten. Sie dürfen - das ist gesetzlich garantiert - im Auftrag ihrer Mandanten ihre Meinung kundtun, dass dem Mandanten angeblich Geld zusteht, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.

Ob diese Forderung rechtmäßig ist, darüber entscheidet natürlich nicht der wertgeschätzte Herr Anwalt, sondern ein Gericht. 

Und auf diese gerichtliche Prüfung des Geschäftsmodells des ehrenwerten Yorkies warten wir hier schon lange vergeblich, und werden aller Voraussicht nach auch in Zukunft darauf warten müssen. Selbstvertändlich "aus Kulanzgründen", gell? :scherzkeks:


----------



## Sabine1234 (4 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hi, auch ich wollte mich mal wieder melden. Man höre und staune: seit Ende Dezember 2008 habe ich nichts mehr von Onkel Klaus!!! gehört. Hoffe, dass er keine Lust mehr hat, sein Anwaltspapier an mich zu verschwenden. Bin gespannt, ob die Sache ein Ende hat. Denke aber mal schon, denn nach seiner letzten massiven Aufklärung, was mir in finanzieller Hinsicht alles blühen kann, kam nichts mehr. Hatte schon mit einer "Verhaftung" gerechnet. Das dem des nicht zu blöd ist. Aber es scheint doch immer wieder Leute zu geben, die sich einschüchtern lassen und zahlen. Sollte ich mich nicht mehr melden, bin ich wohl "rehabilitiert". Danke für die guten Ratschläge und die psychische Unterstützung, hat mir sehr viel geholfen, nicht zu verzweifeln. Also bis dann.
Gruß Sabine


----------



## Wyron (4 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo erst mal!!:-D

Als erstes möchte ich den hier vertretenden Mitgliedern, alle zu nenne würde zu lange dauern, meinen größten Respekt aussprechen. Es gibt wirklich sehr viele gute Beiträge, die fachlich und sachlich hervorragend ausgeführt sind.

Ich bin auch seit geraumer Zeit in das Visier dieser Firma geraten. Leider halte ich nichts von Verniedlichung und belustigenden verbalen Attacken und beschränke mich auf das Sachliche, was neben den unterhaltsamen Ausführungen nicht zu kurz kommt. 

Bisher konnt ich nicht herauslesen, wie weit der letzte Stand maximaler Androhung der Firma wirklich geht.
Daher gebe ich mal eine Vorlage, die vielleicht schon übertroffen wurde.

1. Rechnung: Bestellung (angeblich)  01.12.2008  Frist: 15.15.2008
1. Mahnung:                                 17.12.2008                                 Frist: 02.01.2009
Anwaltliche Zahlungsaufforderung     05.01.2009     Frist: 25.01.2009
Anwaltliche Zahlungsaufforderung     28.02.2009    Frist: 20.03.2009

Die letzte anwaltliche Zahlungsaufforderung war mit einem Anhang verwehen!
..... hiermit erkenne ich die Gesamtforderung der ........an  :-?
Stundungs- und Ratenzahlungsangebot
*Achtung Gefahr bloß nicht zurückschicken!!*

Ich habe die Firma zur Überprüfung des angeblich mit mir abgeschlossenen Vertrages um eine Zusendung der entsprechenden Unterlagen gebeten. 
Die Firma kündigte schriftlich (per Mail) eine Stellungnahme in kürze an.
Das war Ende 2008. Es kam keine Stellungnahme. Seit dem kamen nur die oben genannten Schreiben.

Fazit:
Ich werde nicht zahlen. 
Hätte die Firma etwas mehr als eine Telefonnummer und die dazugehörige Adresse in der Hand, würde sie keine Probleme mit der Darlegung der Fakten haben und dem nachkommen, da Vi.. als Anspruchsteller nachweispflichtig ist.
Auch wenn eine fragliche Dienstleistung bereitgestellt wird oder wurde, so mangelt es wirklich an vielen rechtlichen Parametern, die der Anspruchsteller zur erfolgreichen Durchsetzung seiner Forderungen benötigt.

Sollte es jedoch wider Erwarten zur Klage kommen, so bin ich zuversichtlich, da mir erst nachgewiesen werden muss, das ich eine poitive gegenseite Willensbekundung abgegebenhabe. Das ist ein Vertragsgrundsatz. Ich kann aber nur sagen, dass ich erst mit der Rechnung von dem Unternehmen erfahren  habe und im Forum von den verschiedenen äußerst gewöhnungbedürftigen Angeboten kenntniss bekommen habe.

Mit frreunlichem Gruß an Alle.  Wyron :roll:


----------



## dragon-81 (4 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo,
wollte mich auch mal wieder Melden.

Nachdem ich ja im Januar ein Anwaltsschreiben mit der Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten habe ( Zahlungsfrist war der 25.01.09 ),
bin ich mit Diesem wieder zur Polizei.

Dachte ich habe nun meine Ruhe, da flattern heute wieder 3 Briefe von Anwalt ins Haus.( Erstellt am 28.02.09 )

Natürlich wieder eine Zahlungsaufforderung mit Drohng von Zwangsvollstreckung, Pfändung,... usw. ( Zahlungsfrist 25. 03.09 )

Hab das natürlich gleich wieder an die Polizei weitergeleitet.

Werde auf jedenfall NICHT Zahlen.

Was meint Ihr kommt da noch was?

MFG


----------



## Antiscammer (4 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



dragon-81 schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr kommt da noch was?
> 
> MFG



Wenn ein Elefant gepupst hat und dann ein paar Flatschen hinter sich gelassen hat, dann ist es immer schwer vorherzusagen, "ob da noch was kommt".

Letzten Endes tut das aber nichts zur Sache.

Wenn eine Forderung unberechtigt ist, weil kein Vertragsverhältnis zustande kam, dann ist es vollkommen wurst, ob ein Anwalt 3 oder 57 Mahnbriefe versendet, und ob er es auf Büttenpapier mit Goldrand und Siegellack schreibt. Auch dann wird die Folge dieselbe sein: er wird (immer noch...) kein Geld für seine geschätzte Mandantschaft bekommen.


----------



## blowfish (5 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



dragon-81 schrieb:


> Hab das natürlich gleich wieder an die Polizei weitergeleitet.



Habt ihr in der Nähe keinen Papierkontainer? Ihr wollte nur, dass die Polizei auch was zu lachen hat?
Die Polizei kümmert sich nicht um die Rechnungen.
Wenn du Glück oder auch Pech hast, stellt der Staatsanwalt deine Anzeige ein und verweist dich auf den Zivilweg.
Ihr macht euch wegen den Mahndrohmüll viel zu viel gedanken.


----------



## blabliblub (5 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

zuallerst wieviele andere es schon gesagt haben geile seite!!!!

nun will ich euch meine geschichte erzählen die sich wahrscheinlich auch anderen ähneln wird....ich hab vor einigen wochen eine 040 nummer angerufen aber auch schon nach 30 sek ca aufgelegt weil mir das hinterher zu dumm war. Am nächsten tag hat mich dann halt die schon hier bekannte frau angerufen um die adresse zu erfahren da ich ja mit dem handy angerufen habe...ich habe mich so überrumpelt gefühlt das ich dummerweise die adresse rausgerückt habe da sie auch meinte da vllt auch nur der verbindungsnachweis draufstehen würde. Nach ien paar tagen habe ich eine Rechnung von 72,00 € bekommen obwohl ich den dienst jaa eigentlich gar nicht genutzt habe und natürlich werd ich auch nicht bezahlen...aber man fragt sich schon irgendwie was man nun machen soll....was sagt ihr dazu??


----------



## Wyron (5 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo zusammen.

Lieber *blabliblub*,
in der Vergangenheit stornierte die Firma Anrufe unter 40 Sekunden. Hier im Forum wird das damit begründet, wenn ich das richtig deute, dass die AGB s erst danach verlesen werden oder man bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt über die AGB s nicht informiert wurde. Daher würde ich hier empfehlen einfach mal einen Widerspruch einzulegen. Lies aber dazu die letzten paar Seiten in diesem Forum.
Bin selber Opfer :cry: und habe das auch nur aus dem Forum.
TIPP: Nimm dir die Zeit und lies alle 82 Seiten des Forums und dazu die eingestellten Links. Das ist amüsanter als du glaubst und besser als Agatha Christie. :scherzkeks:
Du bekommst hier keine Rechtsberatung, denn das wäre nicht legal. Dennoch werden hier wirklich gute Hinweise und Tipps gegeben.

Lies vor allem die Kommentare von Aka Aka oder Nebelwolf. Die sind kritisch, gut und haben Klasse :-D. Es gibt aber noch viele gute Kommentare mehr. Kann mir nicht alle Namen merken. Wie gesagt 82 Seiten guter Kommentare und kreativer Fragen.

dragon-81, wie kommt es zu den 3 Briefen auf einen Schlag??
Würde mich brennend interessieren.
Ich vermute das geht noch eine ganze weile weiter. :wall: Ich warte auch ab.

Gruß Wyron :sun:


----------



## Antiscammer (5 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



blabliblub schrieb:


> ...aber man fragt sich schon irgendwie was man nun machen soll....



Tee. 

Dieses "Unternehmen" geht nach allem, was wir bis jetzt wissen, niemals vor Gericht. Es ist auch klar, warum. Die würden dort haushoch verlieren.

Wenn die aber nicht vor Gericht gehen - wo soll dann noch das Problem sein?
Ihr macht Euch viel zu viel Gedanken um dieses Kasperletheater.


----------



## Fivestar (5 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Goldfisch schrieb:


> Hallo ihr alle,
> kennt jemand von Euch die " Firma " VISION BILL in Düsseldorf?
> Es soll sich um eine _xxx _Abrechnungsfirma für Telefongespräche handeln


 
Am 24.02.2009 habe ich zufällig die Sendung Akte 09 mit Ulrich Meyer auf Sat.1 gesehen, wo über die Abzocke der Firma Vision Bill berichtet wurde.

Am 25.02.2009 hatte ich in meiner Firmenpost eine Rechnung o.g. Firma.

Angeblich hätte ich unter einer mir nicht bekannten Telefonnummer eine Chat Pauschale in Höhe von 56,-- Euro am 21.02.09 um 18.01 Uhr bestellt.  

Die in der Rechnung aufgeführte Telefon-Nummer worunter diese Bestellung stattgefunden haben soll, ist nicht meine Numer.  
Nachweislich habe ich meinen Betrieb um 16.30 Uhr an diesem besagten Samstag verlassen und mit meiner Familie um diese Uhrzeit späten Nachmittagkaffee getrunken. Ausserdem liegt mein Betrieb über 40 km von meiner Wohnung entfernt.

Ich habe der Firma sofort per Einschreiben mit Rückschein widersprochen. Gleichzeitig habe ich diese Firma darauf hingwiesen, weitere Rechnungen und Sonstiges an meine Adresse zu unterlassen, zudem die Firma mittlerweile bundesweit durch die vorangegangene Fernsehsendung bekannt geworden ist. Ausserdem habe ich androht im Wiederholungsfall Strafanzeige wegen Betrug bei der Kriminal-Polizei einzuleiten.
2 Tage darauf antwortete o.g. Firma mit vehementen Schreiben, dass ich sehr wohl den Dienst in Anspruch genommen hätte und Bla, bla, bla......,und forderte mich erneut auf, sofort zu zahlen.  

Postwendend war mein nächster Gang zur Kriminalpolizei und ich erstattete Anzeige wegen Betrug. In ca. 2 Wochen werde ich von der Staatsanwaltschaft, eine Aufforderung bekommen, entweder schriftlich oder persönlich gehört zu werden.  Ich werde dann erneut berichten über den weiteren Fortgang........., was uas der Sache geworden ist.

PS: Ausserdem habe ich mit dieser Telefonnummer, worunter dieser Anruf angeblich getätigt sein soll, Kontakt aufgenommen. Dieser Inhaber dieser 
Telefonnummer trägt zufällig oder nicht, meinen gleichen Familiennamen.
Auch dieser will nunmehr Strafanzeige wegen Missbrauch des Datenschutzgesetzes stellen, zumal seine Rufnummer nicht in Telefonbüchern veröffentlicht ist .

Ich verbleibe an alle Geschädigten,Eingeschüchterden und Genervten, alsbald Neues......, so hört Ihr von mir.


----------



## Wyron (5 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Tee.
> 
> Dieses "Unternehmen" geht nach allem, was wir bis jetzt wissen, niemals vor Gericht. Es ist auch klar, warum. Die würden dort haushoch verlieren.
> 
> ...



Wenn mir hier jemand schreibt er habe einen "gerichlichen Mahnbescheid" bekommen, aber auch nur dann, würde ich gerade mal anfangen über einen zielgerichteten Aktionismus nachzudenken.


----------



## webwatcher (5 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Wyron schrieb:


> Wenn mir hier jemand schreibt er habe einen "gerichlichen Mahnbescheid" bekommen, aber auch nur dann, würde ich gerade mal anfangen über einen zielgerichteten Aktionismus nachzudenken.


der einzige Aktionismus bestünde darin den Wisch mit dem Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle zurückzusenden.
*Danach* erst käme ( Konjunktiv! ) erst die wirkliche Nagelprobe  

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de[pointer]=1


----------



## Wyron (5 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



webwatcher schrieb:


> der einzige Aktionismus bestünde darin den Wisch mit dem Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle zurückzusenden.
> *Danach* erst käme ( Konjunktiv! ) erst die wirkliche Nagelprobe



Ja, denn selbst danach gibt es ja die Möglichkeit zum Einspruch und der Anspruchsteller müsste dann seine Ansprüche belegen.


----------



## dragon-81 (5 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

@ Wyron

Ich hab keine Ahnung wie es zu den 3 Rechnungen kommt.

Es wurde nie irgendeine Nummer die angeblich gewählt worden sein soll angerufen, und eine S..hotlein oder ähnliches wurde auch nie gewählt. Laut EVN von T-Mobile wurde an den angegebenen Tag nur 1* mit dem Handy telefoniert und das war die Nummer meiner Eltern.

Die waren einfach in der Post.

MFG


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Wyron schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Lieber *blabliblub*,
> in der Vergangenheit stornierte die Firma Anrufe unter 40 Sekunden.


korrekt.


> Hier im Forum wird das damit begründet, wenn ich das richtig deute, dass die AGB s erst danach verlesen werden


falsch, die AGB werden nicht vorgelesen


> oder man bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt über die AGB s nicht informiert wurde.


richtig


> Daher würde ich hier empfehlen einfach mal einen Widerspruch einzulegen.


Freundliche Worte an den Yorkie in Krefeld mit einem schönen Gruß aus dem Forum Computerbetrug sollten reichen. Es gibt bei Kurzanrufen noch weniger Chancen für die Firma, auf der Zahlung zu bestehen als bei längeren Anrufen, wo die Chancen der Firma offenbar auch nicht so gut sind, sonst würden die ja wohl öfter den normalen Weg gehen, den seriöse Firmen gehen, wenn ein Rechnungsempfänger nicht zahlt: Eine Klage.


> Du bekommst hier keine Rechtsberatung, denn das wäre nicht legal. Dennoch werden hier wirklich gute Hinweise und Tipps gegeben.


korrekt.


> Lies vor allem die Kommentare von Aka Aka oder Nebelwolf. Die sind kritisch, gut und haben Klasse


Danke für die Blumen und:


> _ich bin hier Sponsor - Ihr auch?_ :-D.


----------



## blabliblub (5 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Wyron schrieb:


> Daher würde ich hier empfehlen einfach mal einen Widerspruch einzulegen.



Jaa das hab ich einmal per email zurück ist aber nichts gekommen am montag läuft meine frist ab ich bin mal gespannt was dann kommt..


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Laut den AGB sind Anfragen zur Rechnung an rechnung(at)visioncom.tv zu richten. Wenn man sich die AGB vorlesen lässt, kommt diese Info nach ca. 8 Minuten 
visioncom.tv/agb.html


----------



## ingo1580 (7 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo heute habe ich eine Anwaltliche Zahlungsauforderung eines Herrn M.  W. W. bekommen . Ich soll 103,25€ zahlen.
Ich muß dazu folgendes sagen. Ich habe die besagte Nummer am 03.02.2008 angerufen ,und nach ein paar Minuten wieder aufgelegt und natürlich kein Abo abgeschloßen. Ich habe mir auch keine Gedanken mehr über die sache gemacht. Bis ich man höre und staune irgendwann einen Anruf bekommen habe , und dummerweise meine Anschrift bestätigt habe. Dann kam am 26.01.2009  genau 1jahr später eine Zahlungsauforderung von 56€ die ich natürlich nicht bezahlt habe , weil ich auf dieses Forum gestossen bin. Am 06.03.2009 habe ich jetzt dieses Anwaltliche schreiben , mit der Androhung weitere masnahmen zu ergreifen. Ich werde natürlich nicht zahlen. Ich habe weder mit denen ein Vertrag noch habe ich ein Abo abgeschlossen.Die sollen mir erstmal beweisen das ich mit denen einen Vertrag oder ein Abo abgeschlossen habe. das können sie nähmlich nicht.Ich lasse mich nicht von so einem dubiosen verein einschüchtern.Ich werde auf jedenfall gar nicht reagieren.


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



ingo1580 schrieb:


> Die sollen mir erstmal beweisen das ich mit denen einen Vertrag oder ein Abo abgeschlossen habe. das können sie nähmlich nicht.


Genauso ist es. Meines Wissens ist es bei diesem Unternehmen bei permanenten Drohungen, die an Schärfe zunahmen, geblieben.

Man hofft halt, dass dadurch nochmals viele zahlen.


----------



## Micke (8 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hey ho ihr lieben hab ja auch wie ingo von anwalt herrn m.  w.w. das schreiben erhalten über einen betrag jetz sind es schon 112.05 euro will mir auch jetz rat vom anwalt [ edit]  weil ich zwar auch angerufen hab aber nix gesagt wurde von vertrag oder so mache mir trotzdem irgendwie sorgen und ein dickes lob an alles die beiträge helfen wirklich weiter ich war och voll in panik erst die rechnung den ne mahnung und den die mahnung vom anwalt aber wenn ich hier immer lese das die eigendlich nur angst machen weil sie denken den zahlst man ihr seit super hammer hoffe wenn alles vorbei is das ich mit meinen erfahrungen mit diesem verein auch andern helfen kann weil was die machen geht einfach net klar juti schüüü


----------



## falke586 (11 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Zusammen,

wollte Euch mal weiter informieren:

das ich die Rechnung in Höhe von 72,00 EUR erhalten habe, hab ich euch ja schon geschrieben.

Hab dann ein Widerufsschreiben per Einschreiben an die besagte Firma gesendet (wollte einfach auf der sicheren Seite sein!) und kurz darauf hab ich tatsählich eine Antwort vom R.D. erhalten (Unterschrift allerdings per Ausdrck, also nicht persönlich unterschrieben). 

Seine Antwort war das ich "nachweislich"! den Service bestellt hätte und dies auch auf meinem EVN belegt wäre. "....Um weitere Kosten zu vermeiden, bitten wir um sofortige Zahlung....".

Laut meinem EVN hab ich wirklich einige Minuten (ca 4 min) die 069/..... angerufen, aber wie schon erwähnt wurde nicht auf ein Abo hingewiesen !!!!

Nachdem nun die Zahlungsfrist abgelaufen ist und ich immer noch nicht gezahlt habe, flattert mir ein Mahnschreiben von VB ins Haus mit jetzt schon 80,25 EUR. "....Sofern die Rechnung nicht fristgerecht bezahlt wird, werden wir die Forderung zur Beitreibung an ein Inkassounternehmen geben. Zur Vermeidung der damit verbundenen nicht unerheblichen Kosten, die Sie ebenfalls bezahlen müssten, bitten wir um einen fristgerechten Ausgleich." 

Mal schauen wies weitergeht. Die Sendung im Fernsehen hätt ich zu gern gesehen 

Nochmals Danke an Alle für die Unterstützung!!!

Grüße


----------



## Wyron (11 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

*Zu Falke586*

das ich die Rechnung in Höhe von 72,00 EUR erhalten habe, hab ich euch ja schon geschrieben.

Seine Antwort war das ich "nachweislich"! den Service bestellt hätte und dies auch auf meinem EVN belegt wäre. "....Um weitere Kosten zu vermeiden, bitten wir um sofortige Zahlung....".

Nachdem nun die Zahlungsfrist abgelaufen ist und ich immer noch nicht gezahlt habe, flattert mir ein Mahnschreiben von VB ins Haus mit jetzt schon 80,25 EUR. "....Sofern die Rechnung nicht fristgerecht bezahlt wird, werden wir die Forderung zur Beitreibung an ein Inkassounternehmen geben. Zur Vermeidung der damit verbundenen nicht unerheblichen Kosten, die Sie ebenfalls bezahlen müssten, bitten wir um einen fristgerechten Ausgleich." 

Mal schauen wies weitergeht. Die Sendung im Fernsehen hätt ich zu gern gesehen 

Zu: "nachweislich"
Das ist anscheinend ein Standardschreiben und kommt immer nach einem Widerspruch.
Habe das gefühl, nach dem dritten und vierten Schreiben wird es von dem Unternehmen gar nicht mehr gelesen und sie schicken einem immer wieder diese Schreiben mit dem "nachweislich".

Zu: "Inkassounternehmen" und und und
Habe ich auch bekommen und das gehört einfach zur Einschüchterungsmethode dazu. Es kommt noch dicker, aber wie im Forum schon mehrfach beschrieben; Keine Panik.
Selbst wenn du die Nummer angerufen hast, ist die Art und Weise wie es zu dem Vertragsabschluß gekommen ist, fragwürdig und rechtlich schwierig zu begründen. Wenn das eine sichere Sache wäre, würden schon längst gerichtliche Verfahren hier im Forum beschrieben und diskutiert werden. Die ganze Zeit, in der ich hier das Forum beobachte habe ich noch keinen Kommentar in dieser Richtung gelesen.

Zu: Wie es weitergeht?
Bei mir war das folgendermaßen:
Nach der ersten Mahnung kam eine anwaltliche Zahlungsaufforderung. Natürlich mit Kostenaufschlag!
Die Rechnung des Anwalts W. hat ein seltsames Format.(Vielleicht können einige erfahrene Forenmitglieder etwas konkreteres dazu schreiben).
Mir fällt auf: Eine Kostenpflichtige Telefonnummer des Anwaltbüros:sun:
                Statt GoR (Gebührenordnung für Rechtsanwälte) wird eine Geschäftsgebühr berechnet.
Die Unterschrift ist nur aufkopiert, also kein Original.

Dann kam eine zweite Rechnung des Anwaltes W. mit Hinweis zur Weiterleitung an die Prozessabteilung und Erwirkung eines Titels (30 Jahre). Abschließend wurde ein Angebot zur Ratenzahlung beigelegt mit einer Schuldeingeständniserklärung.

Ich Glaube hier ist noch nicht das Ende erreicht.:wall:

Also kein Grund zur Unruhe. 

Gruß Wyron

Zitat Einstein:
"Ich kenne zwei Dinge die unendlich sind.
Das eine ist das Universum.
Das andere ist die Dummheit der Menschen.
Beim letzteren bin ich mir nicht sicher".


----------



## PbFranky (12 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter und Opfer von VB.

Ich verfolge schon seit 4-5 Monaten dieses Forum da auch meine Wenigkeit (bzw mein alter Herr) Opfer dieser Firma geworden ist.
Ich danke auch erstmal für diese vielen Beiträge hier im Forum .

Also meine Geschichte ist die,das von unserem Festnetz Telefon 
hier im Haus am 2.10.08 von 9.52 bis ca 10 Uhr eine der besagten NR angerufen wurde. 2-3 Tage später klingelte das Telefon, ich nahm den Anruf entgegen , meldet mich auch mit meinem Vornamen.Es war jemand von VB und wollte meinen Daddy sprechen , weil dieser angeblich einen Vertrag übers Telefon agebschlossen hätte für eine Hotline bzw eine Dienstleistung. Ich stand erst wie ein Och vorm Berge und wusste gar nicht , wovon dieser Mitarbeiter von VB sprach:-?. Naja , mein Daddy war auf jeden nicht daheim und wir sagtem diesem Herren, das es gar nicht möglich sein könne , das mein Daddy so einen Vetrag abschliessen würde , vorallem nicht in dieser Zeit Angabe , da er an diesem Tag und um diese Uhrzeit gar nicht daheim war, sonderen beim Nachbar im Garten.

Ich glaube VB hatte dann aber noch einmal angerufen, haben dann aber sofort aufgelegt. Das intressante ist, das laut Einzelnachweiss von meinem I-Net/Telefon Anbieter Alice in dieser Zeit jemand angerufen hat. Wie kann sowas sein?!?:wall:

Mit der ersten schriftlichen Rechnung sind wir dann zur Verbraucher Zentrale nach PB.Auf deren Rat haben wir ein Widerrufs Schreiben an VB geschickt. War wohl zwecklos, da vor ein paar wochenh 'ne Mahung einflatterte und ein paar Tage später ein Schreiben von dem ehrenhaften:-p Anwalt:wall: [ edit] . Dieses Schreiben sieht mir nicht besonders Persönlich gemeint aus, ehr wie ein Massenschreiben wegen der kopierten Unterschrift.

Was noch sehr strange* ist, bei dem damaliegen Anruf wollten die meinen Daddy sprechen, da dieser angeblich den Vetrag übers Teflon abgeschlossen hätte, aber die ganzen Schreiben sind an meine Person gerichtet und ich trage einen anderen Vornamen als mein Daddy. Ich hatte ja damals das Gespräch entgegen genommen (wie oben schon erwähnt), als VB bein uns das erste mal anrief.Einen Vertrag übers Telefon abzuschliessen, indem man nur auf Taste 1 drückt finde ich schon sehr rechtsstreitig.


Hoffe das wir nicht noch einen anwalt ect einschalten müssen ect müssen bzw die ganzen Sache vors Gericht kommt, wegen dem Einzelverbindungs Nachweis.:-?

MfG


----------



## Captain Picard (12 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



PbFranky schrieb:


> ect müssen bzw die ganzen Sache vors Gericht kommt,


Da halte ich jede Wette, dass dieser Laden nicht vor Gericht zieht. Der hat 
höchstens selber  Bammel davor,  dass man ihn mit einer  negativen 
Feststellungsklage vor Gericht zerrt


----------



## Marco (12 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



PbFranky schrieb:


> Dieses Schreiben sieht mir nicht besonders Persönlich gemeint aus, ehr wie ein Massenschreiben wegen der kopierten Unterschrift.



Warum reitet ihr alle so auf der Unterschrift herum? Das ist heutzutage gängige Praxis eine Unterschrift einzufügen. Es steht nirgendwo das man Briefe handschriftlich unterschreiben muss. Klar sind das massenschreiben, anders würde sich die Masche nicht rechnen.

Zu dem Rest einfach ignorieren, die hören irgendwann von alleine auf.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Wyron (13 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Es ist richtig, dass nicht jedes Schreiben persönlich unterschrieben werden muss. In der Werbung ist das so üblich, warum nicht auch bei einem Rechtsanwalt.
Jedoch ist das Schreiben auch wegen der Telefonummer, dem Strichcode und der wirkliche eindrucksvollen Standardprozedur nicht ganz überzeugend.
Hier bekommt man den Eindruck, der RA sieht diese Schreiben nicht mal, um Rede und Antwort zu stehen.

Du hast recht, man soll es einfach ignorieren.

Die Zeit heilt alle Wunden.

Gruß Wyron


----------



## Teleton (13 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Wyron schrieb:


> Jedoch ist das Schreiben auch wegen der Telefonummer, dem Strichcode und der wirkliche eindrucksvollen Standardprozedur nicht ganz überzeugend.
> Hier bekommt man den Eindruck, der RA sieht diese Schreiben nicht mal, um Rede und Antwort zu stehen.


Beschwerst Du Dich jetzt echt darüber, dass die Briefe vom Anwalt nicht gruselig genug sind und gibst Tipps wie er es besser machen kann?


----------



## PbFranky (13 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Huhu, 
wo ich mir am meisten drüber den Kopf zerbreche ist , wie kann es sein, das eine Service NR von VB bei uns im EV auftaucht ?!?Das Telefonat an die 8 min lang gedauert haben! 
... es hat hier keiner aus dem Haus angerufen.....:-?

Gruss


----------



## Wyron (13 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Teleton schrieb:


> Beschwerst Du Dich jetzt echt darüber, dass die Briefe vom Anwalt nicht gruselig genug sind und gibst Tipps wie er es besser machen kann?


 
Er sollte schon wissen wie man richtig Briefe schreibt.
 Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass dieser Anwalt diese Standardbriefe eventuell gar nicht selber schreibt. diese Schreiben machen den Anschein (Hypothese) als würde von VB nur die Adresse, der Betrag und div. andere Daten eingegeben und dann losgeschickt.


----------



## Teleton (13 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



PbFranky schrieb:


> Huhu,
> wo ich mir am meisten drüber den Kopf zerbreche ist , wie kann es sein, das eine Service NR von VB bei uns im EV auftaucht ?!?Das Telefonat an die 8 min lang gedauert haben!
> ... es hat hier keiner aus dem Haus angerufen.....:-?
> Gruss


Vorab, ein Anruf, wenn er denn stattgefunden hätte, wäre kein Beinbruch, da damit noch nicht zwingend ein Vertrag verbunden ist.

VB kann die EVNs Deines Netzbetreibers nicht beeinflussen. Bleiben 2 Möglichkeiten. Fehlschaltung bei Deinem Festnetzbetreiber (eher selten) oder es hat doch jemand Zugang zum Telefon. In schätzungsweise 95% stellt sich raus, dass ein Anruf stattgefunden hat. Und wenn es so abgelegene Möglichkeiten wie z.B. der Sohn des Vermieters oder der Putzfrau waren. Daher nochmal alle Alibis prüfen.

Für die Frage, ob ein Vertrag (insbesondere mit Dir) zustande gekommen ist, ist der Anruf als solcher -wie gesagt- egal.



> Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass dieser Anwalt diese Standardbriefe eventuell gar nicht selber schreibt.


Die wenigsten Anwälte schreiben selber. Das machen deren Angestellte, insbesondere beim Mengeninkasso.


----------



## Wyron (14 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



> In schätzungsweise 95% stellt sich raus, dass ein Anruf stattgefunden hat. Und wenn es so abgelegene Möglichkeiten wie z.B. der Sohn des Vermieters oder der Putzfrau waren. Daher nochmal alle Alibis prüfen.



Da hat Teleton recht, aber da *du *nicht angerufen hast, aber ein Vertrag mit dir unterstellt wird, würde ich mir nicht die Mühe machen die Alibis zu überprüfen.

Für die Frage, ob ein Vertrag (insbesondere mit Dir) zustande gekommen ist, ist der Anruf als solcher -wie gesagt- egal.

Ein Vertrag ist eine beidseitige Willenserklärung. Diese kommt  nur zustande, wenn beide Parteien sich einig sind. 
Du bist nur Mieter eines Telefonanschlusses und nicht verpflichtet zu überprüfen, wer alles mit deinem Telefon telefoniert. Damit ist, denke ich, auch deine Haftung begrenzt. 
Also ist es schwierig aus einer Telefonnummer und einer dazugehörigen Adresse eine Vertragsverhältins rechtsbindend zu konstruieren.



> Die wenigsten Anwälte schreiben selber. Das machen deren Angestellte, insbesondere beim Mengeninkasso.



Danke Teleton, habe ich verstanden. Wenn ich mal einen Rechtsanwalt kontaktiert habe und er einen Brief von seine Angestellten schreiben ließ, hat er diese Schreiben korrektur gelesen und selber unterschrieben. Ich denke aber bei diesen Massenschreiben hast du recht.

Gruß Wyron


----------



## blowfish (14 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Teleton schrieb:


> Die wenigsten Anwälte schreiben selber. Das machen deren Angestellte, insbesondere beim Mengeninkasso.



Oder einfach die Serienbrief Funktion von einem Schreibprogramm genutzt. Bei der Menge eigentlich logisch.


----------



## Teleton (14 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Wyron schrieb:


> Da hat Teleton recht, aber da *du *nicht angerufen hast, aber ein Vertrag mit dir unterstellt wird, würde ich mir nicht die Mühe machen die Alibis zu überprüfen.
> ...
> Du bist nur Mieter eines Telefonanschlusses und nicht verpflichtet zu überprüfen, wer alles mit deinem Telefon telefoniert. Damit ist, denke ich, auch deine Haftung begrenzt.


Na ja, ich würde schon prüfen wie die Telefonate zustande kommen. Möglicherweise hat man das nächste Mal nicht mit so harmlosen Papiertigern wie VB oder TRC zu tun,sondern echte 0900 oder 118 Auskunftsnummern auf der Rechnung.Da wird es etwas schwieriger die Sachen vom Hals zu bekommen.


----------



## derauchnoch (15 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Leute!

Heute ist der 15.03.09, und es herrscht immer noch Ruhe und Frieden, keine weiteren Belästigungen schriftlicher oder telefonischer Art und Weise durch von Visionen geplagte Insel-Europäer, Grusel-Rechtsanwälte oder ähnliche Lebensformen!

Also, alle die hier noch Angst haben oder Zeifeln: Derauchnoch hat keinen Peso, keinen Schilling, keine Lira bezahlt, und es herrscht Ruhe! Keine imperialen Sturmtruppen in der Wohnung, keine Inhaftierung in Guantanamo, die GSG 9 war auch noch nicht da und meine Schufa ist sowas von blütenweiß, dass ich damit Werbung für Spee machen könnte...!!!

Es fing an im Oktober und es endete!!! Definitiv!!! Wie bei einer schweren Darmgrippe: Wenn man sowas hat, denkt man, man muss dran sterben, aber irgendwann ist sie vorbei und mach lacht nur noch drüber... Hört Ihr mich lachen ??? :-p :-D

Wünsche Euch die Nerven und die Geduld bis zum Ende dieser Visionären "Darmgrippe"... Ihr wisst ja, wo die Darmgrippe gewöhnlich endet... einfach runterspülen !!!!

Gute Besserung!

derauchnoch


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



derauchnoch schrieb:


> Es fing an im Oktober und es endete!!! Definitiv!!! Wie bei einer schweren Darmgrippe: Wenn man sowas hat, denkt man, man muss dran sterben, aber irgendwann ist sie vorbei und mach lacht nur noch drüber


Klasse Beschreibung! Gefällt mir! Wenn nur bei allen mit der Nutzlosbranche konfrontierten Usern diese Erkenntnis reifen würde!


----------



## nik2308 (16 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hallo, 
wollte nur kurz mitteilen, dass bei mir ebenfalls ruhe eingekehrt ist. wer nähere infos zu meinem fall möchte -> im forum weiter vorne


----------



## Epektuz (16 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Aloha hey,

So ich habe jetzt auch mal bei so eine Nr. angerufen da ich auch endlich mal Post bekommen möchte  

wirklich weit Kamm ich nicht ich wollt eigentlich nur mal privat mit einer frau stöhnen aber da die Menü Führung so scheiße ist bin ich nicht weit gekommen und habe nach ca. 3 bis 5 Minuten aufgelegt 

sollten angeblich 4cent pro/min sein mal sehen was dabei raus kommt.
da mich jetzt eine nette frau angerufen hat und mir per Post die Rechnung schicken will und ich auch brav die richtige Adresse angeben habe kann es ja nur 7 Tage dauern bis das Ding auf meinem Tisch liegt...


----------



## xy67 (16 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

und? sollen wir jetzt beifall klatschen? *koppschüttel*


----------



## Dilgej (16 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hallo erstmal
also ich habe auch auf der seite kijiji.de eine anzeige gesehen wo eine berliner festnetznummer angezeigt wird also habe ich mich gleich auf gemacht und da mal anzurufen.Eine bandansage hat angefangen zu sprechen und genauer zu sagen es war eine sex hotline wo die mir am telefon was sagte von 4 cent pro minute aber ich habe nicht weiter hingehört und habe aufgelegt.am nächsten tag habe ich einen anrufe bekommen und da war ne dame dran sie wollte meine adresse haben zwecks rechung ich habe gefragt für welche rechnung na die nummer die sie gestern angerufen haben.ich habe mich ein wenig gewundert wegen 4 cent wollen dir mir ne rechnung erstellen.ich habe die dame gefragt ob sie mir nicht einfach den betrag und die kontonummer nennen könne dann würde ich ihre 4 cent überweisen sie ne das ist vom gesetz her so das mann ne rechnung mit einzelverbindungsnachweis nachhause schicken muss ich eingestimmt und habe ihr die adresse angesagt.3 tage später habe ich die erwartete rechnung erhalten von 72 euro chat bestellung und soe einem mist.ich habe geleich einen wiederspruch geschrieben mit dem inhalt das ich diesen betrag auf keinen fall bezahle und sie kann sich die mühe auch machen das sie mir tausende von rechnungen und mahnungen schicken kann und das ich anzeige erstatte wenn ich weitere post erhalte,mal schauen wie sie reagieren ich werde euch auf dem laufenden halten.


----------



## Epektuz (17 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



xy67 schrieb:


> und? sollen wir jetzt beifall klatschen? *koppschüttel*




ich kann ja mal klatschen das du denn kopfschüttelst :roll:

und warum schreibst du für alle hier? sprichst gern für alle?


----------



## blabliblub (18 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

so dachte ich hätte jetz ruhe von denen aber letzendlich ist jetz doch der 2 brief gekommen mit der mahngebühr und nun muss ich 80,25 zahlen....und ich hab mal so gar nicht vor zuzahlen doch irgendwie schreckt es einen immer wieder ab wenn man diese zahlen sieht.......


----------



## Epektuz (18 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Also ich habe jetzt auch Post von der Firma bekommen und soll 72 Euro zahlen

muss ich denn einen wiederruf schreiben oder soll ich einfach Garnichts tun?

für die Ablage der Nr. ich rufte bei der  069366017876 an aber ich glaube die ist schon bekannt weil ich über die Nr. das forum fand...


Naja die leute die spionieren würde ich gerne mal kennen lernen...  und natürlich auch die leute von der firma die einem kind angst machen...

Habt ihr mal gelesen wem die firma angeblich gehört "[ edit] " fehlt nur noch das "[ edit] " dahinter steht 

Soll das sein Künster name sein


----------



## Antiscammer (18 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



blabliblub schrieb:


> doch irgendwie schreckt es einen immer wieder ab wenn man diese zahlen sieht.......



Zahlen sind Schall und Rauch.

Maßgebend ist nur, wie wahrscheinlich es ist, dass die in den Mahnbriefen geäußerten Drohungen tatsächlich wahr gemacht werden.
Und diese Wahrscheinlichkeit dürfte etwa so groß sein wie das Überleben einer Kokospalme auf den Klippen von Helgoland.

Zur rechtlichen Einschätzung dieses fragwürdigen Geschäftsmodells: s. Seiten 48ff. in diesem Thread hier.
Angesichts dieser äußerst dürftigen Beweislage ist uns auch tatsächlich bisher noch kein einziger Prozess des Insulaners gegen ein nichtzahlendes Opfer bekanntgeworden. Und das bei zehntausenden von Betroffenen.

Also kann man die Droh- und Mahnbriefe als das betrachten, was sie sind:
Kasperletheater. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Wyron (19 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

so dachte ich hätte jetz ruhe von denen aber letzendlich ist jetz doch der 2 brief gekommen mit der mahngebühr und nun muss ich 80,25 zahlen....und ich hab mal so gar nicht vor zuzahlen doch irgendwie schreckt es einen immer wieder ab wenn man diese zahlen sieht

Kein Grund zur Beunruhigung.
Jetzt folgen wahrscheinlich die Schreiben vom Rechtsanwalt. Er erhöht die Summe um seine Geschäftsgebühren. War bei mir auch so. Dann, wenn du nicht bezahlst kommt noch ein Schreiben vom Anwalt mit einem Angebot zur Ratenzahlung. Du must aber vorher die Forderungen von VB anerkennen. 
Weiter ist es bei mir noch nicht.

Gruß Wyron


----------



## Wyron (19 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

muss ich denn einen wiederruf schreiben oder soll ich einfach Garnichts tun?

Als ich meine erste Rechnung bekam, habe ich einen Widerspruch eingelegt. 
Im Forum wirst du verschiedene Antworten auf deine Frage erhalten. Es wird empfohlen gar nicht zu reagieren um die Sache im Sande verlaufen zu lassen und viele haben einen regen Schriftverkehr (Brieffreundschaft ) ins Leben gerufen. Ich persönlich, und das gilt nur für mich, denke ein Widerspruch kann nicht falsch sein, da ich mal gelernt habe seinem Gegenüber ganau erkennenzu lassen woran er ist. In diesem Falle sollte VB zur Kenntniss nehmen, dass man mit der angeblichen Bestellung der Pauschale nicht einverstanden ist und damit eine Vertragsgrundlage fehlt.
Der Gesetzgeber hat das Widerrufsrecht nicht ohne Grund fest verankert. 

Naja die leute die spionieren würde ich gerne mal kennen lernen...  und natürlich auch die leute von der firma die einem kind angst machen...

Was meinst du mit Spionieren?

Zitat: Epektuz
So ich habe jetzt auch mal bei so eine Nr. angerufen da ich auch endlich mal Post bekommen möchte

Bei diesem Satz hört es sich an als würdest du die Sachlage eher sportlich betrachten. Es hört sich nach einem Vorsatz an. Du solltest wissen, dass jeder dieses Forum lesen kann. Damit auch die Betreiber bestimmter Firmen.

Die meisten Forenleser haben eine der Telefonnummern gewählt, oder sind wie auch immer mit VB in Kontakt gekommen. Es geht nicht darum, dass VB eine Dienstleistung anbietet, denn das macht die Firma in der Tat. Es geht hier um die Art und Weise, sowie die Inhalte ,der Vertragsabschlüsse und der Durchsetzung der Forderungen.


----------



## Scorpio (20 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo erstmal! Habe mir alles aufmerksam durchgelesen, habe auch schon länger mit diesen Brüdern zu tun. Habt ihr eigentlich gewusst das die ganzen Drohungen dieses xxx Rechtsanwaltes ohne Originalvollmacht gar nichts wert sind? Die von VB müssten dazu erstmal vor Gericht erfolgreich sein.Warum genau wird eigentlich nichts gegen so eine xxx unternommen? Meiner Meinung nach ist das eine Form der Nötigung, warum blieben solche Klagen bisher erfolglos?Am Besten wir xxx:-D

Gibts sonst irgendwas Neues was man wissen sollte?
grüße James Dean hahaha   nee Scorpio


----------



## Teleton (20 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Scorpio schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich gewusst das die ganzen Drohungen dieses xxx Rechtsanwaltes ohne Originalvollmacht gar nichts wert sind?


Über den Wert der Drohungen will ich nicht mit Dir streiten. Wieso soll aber die Drohung von der Vorlage einer Orginalvollmacht abhängen?
Lies mal §174 BGB.


----------



## Scorpio (20 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Nun gut vielleicht kann er drohen aber dann ist es zumindest die Umsetzung der Androhungen der es einer Originalvollmacht bedarf. Oder wie siehst du das? Wie geht es eigentlich erfahrungsgemäß weiter, was kommt nach dem Anwaltsschreiben von wegen Pfändung, Titel 30 Jahre, etc. ??

grüße!


----------



## jupp11 (20 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Scorpio schrieb:


> was kommt nach dem Anwaltsschreiben von wegen Pfändung,


Nichts. Das Drehbuch des Kasperletheater geht auch irgendwann mal zu Ende.
Einfach den Spiess rumdrehen: negative Feststellungsklage. Sollst mal sehn, wie die Knaben den Schwanz einziehen.


----------



## Scorpio (20 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hört sich gut an, werde das in Betracht ziehen. Kann mir aber gut vorstellen das die gar nicht fassbar sind so wie ich das einschätze.aber probieren kann man das mal. ich finde es nach wie vor erstaunlich das solchen Methoden noch kein Riegel vorgeschoben worden ist, wenn ich zum beispiel an ältere Leute denke, die sich nicht im netz bewegen und aus lauter Angst zahlen könnte ich wirklich wütend werden.mal ne andere Frage noch: war schon mal jemand vor Ort und hat versucht persönlichen Kontakt aufzunehmen, zum Beispiel bei der Anschrift des Rechtsanwaltes aus Düsseldorf? Ist dort überhaupt eine Kanzlei?


----------



## -King- (24 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Ich habe von Vision Bill anruf bekommen dann wollten die von mir mein Haus Adresse und mein Namen haben danach haben die mir Rechnung geschikt von 56,00 Euro danach habe ich so ein Widerruf geschikt.




Rechnung-Nr.: xxxxxx
Kunden-Nr.: 0163xxxx (Prepaid karte von E-plus)​

Betrifft Ihr Schreiben vom 16.03.2009​ 

Sehr geehrter Damen und Herren, ​ 
Ich beziehe mich auf Ihr Schreiben vom 19.03.2009, in dem Sie einen Betrag von 56,00 Euro 
für eine Serviceleistung verlangen.
Ich bin jedoch nicht bereit, Ihre Forderung zu begleichen. Nach meiner Überzeugung habe
ich keinen gültigen Vertrag mit Ihnen abgeschlossen.​ 
Hilfsweise widerrufe und kündige ich den Ihrer Meinung nach bestehenden Vertrag und fechte ihn zusätzlich hilfsweise wegen arglistiger Täuschung gemäß § 123 BGB an. 
Außerdemerkläre ich auch vorsorglich die Anfechtung wegen Irrtums über den Inhalt der abgegebenenWillenserklärungen.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Angelegenheit erledigt ist und bitte Sie um eine entsprechende schriftliche Bestätigung.​ 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen​ 
und habe von Vision Bill So ein antwort bekommen​ 


Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxx,

nachweislich wurde von dem Telefonanschluss 0163xxxxxx der von uns in Rechnung gestellte Service bestellt und genutzt.

Wenn Sie den Einzelverbindungsnachweis (EVN) Ihrer Telefongesellschaft zu der o.g. Telefonnummer prüfen, werden Sie feststellen, dass der genannte Anruf von diesem Telefonanschluss durchgeführt wurde.
Bereits in der Werbung wird der Anrufer darauf hingewiesen, dass es sich um einen Abonnementdienst handelt, der für 30 Tage bestellt wird, pro Tag mit maximal 60 Minuten genutzt werden kann und bei einem Minutenpreis von € 0,03 pro Monat € 56,00 kostet.

Jedem Anrufer werden die Bedingungen beim ersten Anruf ohne Berechnung mitgeteilt, auf Wunsch kann der Anrufer unsere AGBs abhören und sich genauestens informieren. Das Abhören der Preisinformation und Nutzungsbedingungen ist ebenfalls möglich und wird selbstverständlich nicht berechnet.

Wir möchten deutlich machen, dass wir nur dann eine Rechnung verschicken, wenn auch eine ordnungsgemäße Bestellung bei uns erfolgt ist.

Wir bitten um rechtzeitige Bezahlung unserer Rechnung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

[ edit] 
Vision Communication GmbH


----------



## webwatcher (24 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Dir Mühe den Thread zu lesen hast du dir sicher nicht gemacht.


----------



## -King- (24 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

ja stimmt sorry was muss nun machen ? denn Rechnung Bezahlen?


----------



## jupp11 (24 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Wenn du das tust, tust du  es freiwillig. *Zwinge*n kann dich *niemand * dazu


----------



## Dilgej (25 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



-King- schrieb:


> ja stimmt sorry was muss nun machen ? denn Rechnung Bezahlen?



ich weiß nicht wie lange du dran warst an der leitung ob du irgend welche knöpfe gedrückt hast aber wenn es nicht der fall war dann bezahle nicht wie lange hat es gedauert bis du ein schreeiben von den erhalten hast also nach dem wiederspruch?


----------



## anneken65 (25 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hi!Mein 17jähriger Sohn hat auch so eine Rechnung bekommen.ER soll 72 Euro bezahlen.Als die Rechnung kam,hat er mir erst von der SMS erzählt und das er dann dort angerufen hat,weil er neugierig war.Die haben"zu ihrer Sicherheit"nach seiner Personalausweisnummer gefragt und er war so"schlau" sie ihnen zu geben samt seiner Anschrift!Ich kann mir nur an den Kopf fassen!Aber jetzt habe ich echt keine Ahnung in wie weit berechtigte Ansprüche an meinen Sohn bestehen,da er mit 17 bedingt geschäftsfähig ist und mit der Angabe seiner Personalidentifikationsnummer ja sozusagen unterschrieben hat...Muss ich eine Kündigung schreiben?Und die geforderte Summe zahlen?Liebe Grüße


----------



## physicus (25 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo!

Als Erstes solltest Du den Thread durchlesen. Da erfährst Du, wie sich Andere Verhalten haben und die Reaktionen und Auswirkungen darauf.

Dein Sohn ist minderjährig. Das bedeutet, er ist noch nicht voll geschäftsfähig, seine Geschäfte müssen vom Erziehungsberechtigten genehmigt werden, und wenn der kein Einverständnis gibt, ist der angebliche "Vertrag" sowieso hinfällig.

LG
P


----------



## webwatcher (25 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



anneken65 schrieb:


> und mit der Angabe seiner Personalidentifikationsnummer ja sozusagen unterschrieben hat..


Unsinn, lies  Dir in Ruhe das hier durch 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430


> Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?
> ...
> Minderjährige zwischen 7 und 17 sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Sie können zwar im eigenen Namen Verträge abschließen. Die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags hängt aber von einer im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilten Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten ab. Grundsätzlich ist dabei eine allgemeine Einwilligung der Sorgeberechtigten in Verträge mit geringer Verpflichtung denkbar, z.B. der Kauf von Lebensmitteln, Spielsachen etc. mit dem Taschengeld. Bei Geschäften größeren Umfangs und insbesondere bei Verträgen mit dauerhafter Bindung wird eine solche Einwilligung allerdings regelmäßig fehlen. Wird die erforderliche Zustimmung ausdrücklich verweigert, ist der Vertrag endgültig unwirksam.


Dann schau Dir diesen netten kultigen Burschen an:
YouTube - Minderjährig in Abo-Falle getappt?


----------



## Rednax (25 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ich befinde mich jetzt wohl auf einer der letzten Ebenen.
Heute wurde ich von unbekannt angerufen und es meldete sich ein Inkasso Büro. Ob ich mich an einen Anruf vom 26. Jun 2008 erinnere? 
Ich habe daraufhin geantwortet, dass ich mich nicht entsinnen kann und auch an Schreiben (mit denen ich bombadiert wurde) fehlt mir jegliche Erinnerung... (Ich habe auf keinen éinzigen Brief geantwortet).

Daraufhin unterbreitete mir die nette Dame das Angebot, entweder 115,.. € auf einen Schlag zu zahlen oder in 3 Raten à 38,.. € 
Ansonsten würde das ganze ins gerichtliche Mahnverfahren übergehen.

Ich meinte daraufhin, dass es mir lieber sei das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren abzuwarten. 

Meine Fragen nun:
Wieviel heiße Luft steckt da dahinter meint ihr? Und wie soll ich jetzt weiter verfahren? "Tot stellen" wie gehabt und auf den Bescheid warten?
Falls wirklich einer kommen sollte, was dann tun? In dem Falle muss ich ja antworten, das ist mir klar. Aber in welcher Form?

Danke an alle

Grüße


----------



## blowfish (25 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Rednax schrieb:


> Wieviel heiße Luft steckt da dahinter meint ihr?



Ich denke mal, so viel das man einen Heißluftballon mit mindestens 4 Personen in die Luft bekommt.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Rednax schrieb:


> Meine Fragen nun:
> Wieviel heiße Luft steckt da dahinter meint ihr?


nicht mal lauwarm. Dieser Laden mit seinem  dubiosen Geschäftsmodell wird sich hüten,
sich einer  prozessualen  Überprüfung zu stellen.
Selbst  den Mahnbescheid halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Der kostet den Antraggsteller
 erstmal 23€  und hat, falls  rechtzeitig widersprochen wird, überhaupt keine rechtliche Bedeutung.


----------



## Rednax (25 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Also falls es bei mir denn irgendwann wirklich so weit kommen sollte (damit wäre ich ja dann sozusagen ein Unikat am "sich-mit-VB-rumärger-Himmel"), müsste ich einfach nur "richtig" widersprechen (ich glaube hier ist das aufgezeigt). Gericht ist also für die etwas, was man besser vermeidet?


----------



## Captain Picard (25 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Rednax schrieb:


> müsste ich einfach nur "richtig" widersprechen (ich glaube hier ist das aufgezeigt).


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de



Rednax schrieb:


> Gericht ist also für die etwas, was man besser vermeidet?


Seit dem Start  Ende 2007 hat der Laden keinen einzigen gerichtlichen Schritt unternommen...


----------



## Rednax (25 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Alles klar. Kreuzchen setzen und gut ist.
Werde dann wohl wie gehabt weiter meine Tees trinken und mich entspannt zurücklehnen

Danke euch für die Antworten


----------



## -King- (25 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Dilgej schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht wie lange du dran warst an der leitung ob du irgend welche knöpfe gedrückt hast aber wenn es nicht der fall war dann bezahle nicht wie lange hat es gedauert bis du ein schreeiben von den erhalten hast also nach dem wiederspruch?


 

also der anruf soll am 29.09.2008 gewesen sein wie es im Rechnung steht aber ich habe den Rechnung am 18.03.09 erhalten Weil die nicht mein Adresse und mein namen nicht gefunden haben am 16.03.09 habe ich ein Anruf bekommen der Herr wollte von mir mein namen und mein hausadresse haben und ich habe drauf geantowrtet um was es geht er sagte es geht um eine offene telefon rechung 2 tage später kamm der Rechnung mit 56,00 Euro LoL direkt am nächsten habe ich wiederspruch geschrieben 3 tage später habe ich per e-mail wieder mail bekommen von VisionBill und den habe ich Form gepostet.

was muss ich nun Tun.?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
-King-


----------



## Captain Picard (25 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



-King- schrieb:


> was muss ich nun Tun.?





Rednax schrieb:


> Werde dann wohl wie gehabt weiter meine Tees trinken und mich entspannt zurücklehnen


so was in der Art. Andere User reagieren bedeutend souveräner...


----------



## Rednax (26 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



> so was in der Art. Andere User reagieren bedeutend souveräner...


 
Wie meinst du das? Sehe ich das ganze zu entspannt?


----------



## webwatcher (26 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Laß dich doch nicht so schnell verunsichern.  Die Anmerkung war Zustimmung
 zu deiner  Einstellung und  eine kleine ironische Spitze gegen den  anderen User


----------



## Rednax (26 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ok wenn man es so betrachtet, erkenne ich die Intention der Aussage. Kann man halt so oder so sehen 

Danke

Ich melde mich, wenn es etwas neues gibt.


----------



## Alpina (26 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo zusammen,

nun hats mich auch erwischt! 226 Sekunden soll ich mit Damen telefoniert haben, kostet: 59,- + ca. 5,- Bearbeitungsgebühr!

Jetzt rufen die ständig an und wollen meine Adresse, ich hoffe das nimmt bald ein Ende. - es nervt!

Wie lange versuchen die das?
Ach, erst haben immer Damen angerufen, noch relativ nett und sachlich.
Gestern wurde ich etwas bestimmter, dann rief ein Herr an - nicht mehr nett und sachlich!

Mal sehen ob die meine Adresse bekommen - meinen Namen haben  sie.


----------



## Captain Picard (26 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Alpina schrieb:


> Gestern wurde ich etwas bestimmter, dann rief ein Herr an - nicht mehr nett und sachlich!


Es gibt ein probates Mittel gegen Telefonspam und  Belästigung: Hörer auflegen 



> Mal sehen ob die meine Adresse bekommen - meinen Namen haben sie.


Selbst wenn, ändert das absolut nichts. Lies dir  den Thread durch,
 dann sollte  dir klar werden, wie wenig dies  Drohgehample ernst zu nehmen ist.


----------



## Alpina (26 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ich habe der Thread gelesen und bin mehr als entspannt!

Auflegen ist das was ich mache, leider muss ich abnehmen, da nicht nur visionbill mit unterdrückter Rufnummer anruft. - das nervt halt mit der Zeit.


----------



## sCar1984 (27 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Habe eben eine weitere Anwaltliche Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten. Gleicher Anwalt. Langfristige Titelüberwachung von 30 Jahren, im Anhang wird mir eine Ratenzahlung angeboten, die Akte wird an deren Prozessabteilung weitergegeben, Zwangsvollstreckungsmaßnahmen, bla, bla ...

Verfahren wie gehabt, oder? Nichts tun bis gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintritt und diesen dann verweigern mit Häkchen am richtigen Platz.

Ich frage nach jedem Brief immer wieder, ich weiß, will jedes Mal Bestätigung haben.


----------



## jupp11 (27 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



sCar1984 schrieb:


> Habe eben eine weitere Anwaltliche Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten.


Bestimmte Anwälte verdingen sich halt als Schreibknechte. Ernstzunehmender 
 wird der Drohmüll dadurch nicht.


----------



## Wyron (27 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

:thumb:





sCar1984 schrieb:


> Habe eben eine weitere Anwaltliche Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten. Gleicher Anwalt. Langfristige Titelüberwachung von 30 Jahren, im Anhang wird mir eine Ratenzahlung angeboten, die Akte wird an deren Prozessabteilung weitergegeben, Zwangsvollstreckungsmaßnahmen, bla, bla ...
> 
> Verfahren wie gehabt, oder? Nichts tun bis gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintritt und diesen dann verweigern mit Häkchen am richtigen Platz.
> 
> Ich frage nach jedem Brief immer wieder, ich weiß, will jedes Mal Bestätigung haben.




Am 20.03. lief bei mir die Zahlungsfrist für die 2. anwaltliche Zahlungsaufforderung ab. :bash:
Bin selber mal neugiereig wie es weiter geht. Habe meine Frau schon auf Anrufe vorbereitet. 
Mal sehen wie weit oder wie lange das noch geht. 
Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








:thumb:
Gruß Wyron

Zitat Einstein: Ich kenne zwei Dinge die Grenzenlos sind: Das Universum und die Dummheit der Menschen, beim ersteren bin ich mir nicht sicher.rax:


----------



## falke586 (27 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Zusammen,

habe nun nach der erloschenen Frist der Mahnug vom Anwalt M.W. aus Düsseldorf Post bekommen.
Wenn ich nicht Zahle Zwangsvollstreckung. Bietet aber "freundlicherweise" Ratenzahlung an, falls man den Betrag nicht auf einmal aufbringen kann 

Selber Anwalt wie bei Euch, oder?

Grüße


----------



## Antiscammer (27 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



falke586 schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht Zahle Zwangsvollstreckung.



Das geht natürlich so gar nicht.  Erst müsste er den Mahnbescheid beantragen - vorher gibts keine Zwangsvollstreckung. Wenn dem Mahnbescheid dann nicht widersprochen würde - erst dann könnte er vollstrecken lassen, mit dem Vollstreckungsbescheid.
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/n...bekommen-was-sie-jetzt-wissen-sollten-081219/

Aber, wie man weiß, gibt es schon den Mahnbescheid in diesen Fällen nicht. In diesem ellenlangen Thread hier mit 89 Seiten: kein einziger Bericht darüber. 
Ist auch ganz logisch. VB müsste nämlich die Kosten für den Mahnbescheid vorstrecken. Schon dieses Kostenrisiko scheuen die aber. Das zeigt nur zu deutlich, was VB von der Durchsetzbarkeit der eigenen Forderungen hält. :sun:
Denn damit würden die vor so ziemlich jedem deutschen Amtsgericht einfach nur jämmerlich abstinken.

Es ist übrigens ein Zeichen für äußerst unlautere anwaltliche Arbeit, wenn ein Anwalt die Unkenntnis vieler Opfer über rechtliche Sachverhalte ausnutzt und gleich mit der Vollstreckung droht, die so rechtlich gar nicht möglich ist. Im englischen oder amerikanischen Inkassorecht dürfte er das nicht, aber hier in Deutschland belangt ihn niemand dafür.


----------



## John J. (27 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Miteinander

Habe heute auch das 2. Anwaltliche schreiben bekommen von M.W.
mit Ratenzahlung und etc. frist laüft in 2 Wochen ab.

Was kommt als nächstes nach den 2 Wochen kann mir da schon jemand 
Auskunft geben ? Anrufe oder weitere Drohungen auf was muss ich mich
einstellen ?

Hab hier mal 2 wunderschöne links in Youtube gefunden
über die Vision Communication und deren Geschäftsinhaber R. D. :-p 
echt lachhaft.

YouTube - Akte 09 - Telefon-Abzocke, wie Fremde mit Ihrer Rufnummer abkassieren 1/2
YouTube - Akte 09 - Telefon-Abzocke, wie Fremde mit Ihrer Rufnummer abkassieren 2/2

Grüsse John J.


----------



## Antiscammer (27 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



John J. schrieb:


> Anrufe oder weitere Drohungen auf was muss ich mich
> einstellen ?



Ungefähr auf das hier:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

Was kann noch so alles passieren? :scherzkeks:


Der Inkassoscharfrichter des Bundesoberinkassogerichtshofs (BIOGH) in Buxtehude kommt mit dem Hackebeil vorbei.

Du wirst für 3 Wochenenden auf dem Rathausplatz am Inkassopranger zur Schau gestellt. Mit einem Schild: 
*"Ich bin eine Schuldner-Sau,
denn ich habe immer noch nicht 
bei Vision-Bill bezahlt".​*
Deine Comix-Sammlung sowie Deine nächsten 25 Jahreseinkommen werden gepfändet und zwangsversteigert.

Papst Benedikt wird persönlich vom Petersdom über Dich den ewigen Bannfluch sprechen.

...


----------



## Wyron (28 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Leute,
Über die Firma hat "Akte 07" im Jahre 2001 ausführlich berichtet.
Der erste Eintrag in diesem Forum ist auf den 03.11.2007 datiert.
Ich selber bin seit Dezember 2008 auf die Liste der Firma gelandet.
Die hervorragenden fachlichen, sachlichen und belustigenden (sarkastischen) Beiträge ließen mich alle bisherigen 89 Seiten des Forums und die meisten Links lesen. (Herrlich, man sollte ein Buch darüber schreiben.) Aber ich habe bisher noch keinen Beitrag gefunden, der über die Mahnschreiben eines gewissen Rechtsanwaltes oder peinlichen Telekomunikationsversuchen hinaus geht.
Der verstrichene Zeitraum hätte der Firma allerdings ausgereicht um weitere Schritte einzuleiten. Das scheint aber bisher noch nicht geschehen zu sein.
Folgerichtig ist also der Schluß, dass die wirklich guten Ratgeber in diesem Forum bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt richtig liegen. 
Also ist mit Ruhe bewahren, ignorieren, aussitzen und im eventualfall, der ja noch nicht eingetreten ist, das häkchen an der richtigen Stelle zu setzten.

Bis dahin bin ich selber mal gespannt und wünsche allen coolness.arty:
Gruß Wyron


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Wyron schrieb:


> Über die Firma hat "Akte 07" im Jahre 2001 ausführlich berichtet.


Falsch. 2001 gab es weder "Akte 07" noch die Firma hier. Bei der "Vision Communication" handelt es sich *nicht* um eine Firma, zu der es *vor 2007 Beschwerden gab.*



> Der erste Eintrag in diesem Forum ist auf den 03.11.2007 datiert.


Die Firma "Vision Communication" wurde im März 2007 gegründet und ist hier seit Juli 2007 bekannt.

Die erste Erwähnung der Hamburger Firma, bei der der Geschäftsführer der "Vision Communication" eine Rolle spielte, war (hier) im März 2002.

historischer Lesestoff?
aber bitte!
Mister X: Domina-Service im Monats-Abo
Mister X: Das teure Stöhnen aus der Leitung
OLG Hamburg hat noch was von ca. 1998/99 oder so, ist aber nicht mehr online


----------



## Feivel (28 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Leute.

Habe dieses Forum über google gefunden. Suchwort "Visionbill"
Hab gestern Post von denen bekommen.
Soll angeblich im Dezember 2008 nachts um 4.20 auf einer 0180er Nummer rumgeflirtet haben und soll jetzt 64,80 Euro zahlen. 
Also hab ich erstmal versucht die Köppe anzurufen.
Diese "Servicenummer" die dort angegeben ist, ist natürlich ein fake.
Nach 5min warten wird einem die leitung gekappt. War klar.
Als Postanschrift ein Postfach angegeben. War auch klar.
Naja ich werd denen einen Widerruf schicken per einschreiben und alles weitere was von denen kommt schön sammeln und zur Akte legen.
Wenns mir zu blöd wird geb ich die ganze Scheiße meinem Anwalt.
Erst vor paar Wochen hatten es Abzocker  auf meinem Bruder abgesehn, er hätte ja angeblich Software runtergeladen von einer Seite die auch bekannt ist. Und auch hier das selbe gelaber er solle zahlen sonst dies und das. 
Hat er bis heute ignoriert und nichts passiert. [.......].

Wünsche euch allen ein nice weekend


Der Feivel.


----------



## Wyron (29 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Danke für die Korrektur Aka-Aka.
Du bist einfach super gut. (Das meine ich ernst.)

Danke         :respekt:

Gruß Wyron


----------



## EX-Taro (29 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Wyron Hallo Feivel,

Wie immer mal wieder erwähnt, lesen, abwarten, Tee trinken, wird sich schon alles zum Guten wenden.

@aka-aka: Wenn man die Geschäfte der FA. Solidus mitrechnet, sind die doch schon länger im Geschäft, oder?

@John J: Danke für die aktuellen Links, haben mich zwar nicht gerade beruhigt, aber das es technisch möglich ist habe ich schon immer gewusst.

Vielleicht sollten wir alle unsere Rechner so einstellen, das mit der Nummer der Staatsanwaltschaft D-Dorf bei Richi angerufen wird........(Ironiemodus)

Gruß EX-T


----------



## Virginia (29 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo mal wieder.
Letzte Woche kam eine "Anwaltliche Zahlungsaufforderung" von deren "Haus-und Hofanwalt". Die können nicht mal unseren Nachnamen richtig schreiben...
Muß man dem was schreiben? 
LG


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

[offtopic]
[nur als Hinweis, dass in diesem Forum sehr viel mehr bekannt ist, als manchem lieb ist]



EX-Taro schrieb:


> @aka-aka: Wenn man die Geschäfte der FA. Solidus mitrechnet, sind die doch schon länger im Geschäft, oder?


Vielleicht mache ich hier mal einen kleinen historischen Extrathread... Mir ging es nur darum, exakt zu bleiben. In einem anderen Forum stand z.B. mal, "Vision Communication" sei der Nachfolger der Solidus. Das ist formal aber nicht richtig. Genausowenig ist die "Vision Communication" der formale "Nachfolger" der dänischen Telefonsex-Übermutter IBC/MSB.

SAT1 berichtete in Akte 01/47 vom 20.11.2001 über die "IBC Telecom Hamburg" und war auch beim Sprecher der Hamburger Staatsanwalt R*B*. Der sollte eigentlich einen guten Überblick über die "dänischen Netze" haben (immerhin gab es da im Umfeld der "Skandinavienconnection" ein großes Verfahren, an dessen Ende die "Verurteilung des Hauptverdächtigen zu einer einjährigen Flugzeugweltreise" stand, mit der man mal so wirklich die Betrügerszene erschreckt hat (man verzeihe mir den Sarkasmus)).

In dem Beitrag ist dann zu sehen, wie man 2001 mit R*D* gesprochen hatte. Auf dem Klingelschild stand "IBC Hamburg", ebenso wie auf dem Kuvert mit der Rechnung. Auf den gezeigten Annoncen stand "TBS Kommunikation". *Das *(TBS Kommunikation (Deutschland) GmbH) war tatsächlich *auch formal* dieselbe Firma. Sie wurde im Oktober 1996 gegründet mit dem bekannten Geschäftsführer C*P*A* (heute im Immobiliengeschäft tätig, seine genaue Rolle ist unbekannt) und 2000 (mit den wesentlich genauer und einschlägiger bekannten Geschäftsführern) umbenannt in _IBC Kommunikationsdienste Hamburg GmbH _und gehörte offenbar zur finnischen MSB Managed Service Bureau und zum europaweit agierenden "Netzwerk". 
Dieses "Netzwerk" bekam ausgerechnet in Dänemark selbst eine Ohrfeige vom Gericht (entgegengenommen stellvertretend durch eine andere Firma)., was *dort* quasi das Ende der Abzockrechnungsidee war (siehe hier)
R*D* hatte nach meinen Erkenntnissen *zu keiner Zeit eine geschäftsführende Position* (und wurde von Sat1 korrekt als "Geschäftsstellenleiter" bezeichnet). Auch hier muß man darauf achten, nichts zu schreiben, was nicht stimmt, siehe auch die Links zu MOPO oben). Die älteste Erwähnung der TBS, die ich kenne, ist ein Eintrag in der Liste der jugendgefährdenden Schriften (Bundesanzeiger Nr. 184 vom 30.9.1999, BAnZ Nr. 226 vom 30.11.1999, jeweils zitiert in _Bundesprüfstelle für jugendgefährdende Schriften, Amtsblatt 2/2001_, S. 48f) (auch ein spannendes Thema, deren Seiten mal über die Jahre gesehen zu analysieren - insbesondere hinsichtlich der Frage, auf welchen _großen Portalen Hamburger Internetfirmen_ die ihre Werbung hatten...)



> IBC International A/S, Dänemark:
> IBC INTERNATIONAL A/S.
> (bis 11.7.2001: MSB-DANMARK A/S )
> 
> ...



Zu den unzähligen interessanten Randbemerkungen in diesem Thema gehört auch, dass damals die Werbung für diese Dienste auf den Videotextseiten eines gewissen Senders lief, der gleichzeitig (scheinheilig?) kritisch berichtet hat. Leider war das vor meiner Zeit, sodaß ich es nicht bildlich belegen kann 

Die Sendung über diese Firma wurde damit quasi auch mit dem Geld finanziert, das man über die Werbung für die Firma eingenommen hat. Über dieses Thema würde ich gelegentlich mit diesem gewissen Fernsehsender mal reden wollen 

---

R*D* ist schon seit August 07 nicht mehr GF der "Solidus Media Software GmbH" (AG Düsseldorf, HRB 50590). Allerdings hat man wohl auf der vision-communication-gmbh.com die Änderung verpennt

Im September 2004 hat jedenfalls R*D* die Verträge dieser Firma unterschrieben, inklusive der Angabe der Gesellschafter. Und da wird es dann wirklich interessant, wenn man Aussagen von Herrn D* mit in Betracht zieht, die man allerdings tunlichst nicht hier zitieren sollte...

Dann kannte man auch noch die
Teli Media Solutions GmbH (AG Düsseldorf HRB 51824, in Düsseldorf eingetragen 2002) (ehemals "Tankmobile Solutions", HRB 85471 Hamburg, gegr. 11/2002)


----------



## EX-Taro (29 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ich wollte ja auch nur andeuten, das einige Namen und / oder Firmen immer wieder in gewissen Zusammenhängen genannt werden und auch auftreten. War auch nicht als Kritik gemeint, aber danke nochmal für die genauere Auflistung.

Ach ja, bin nächste Woche wieder in der D-Dorfer Ecke, vielleicht kann ich mir da mal den Laden ansehen:-? lol und vielleicht ein paar "liebe" Grüße überbringen..............Scherzmodus


----------



## webwatcher (29 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Virginia schrieb:


> Muß man dem was schreiben?
> LG


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Micke (29 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hey ho bin auch ma wieder da ja hab jetze auch wieder nen brief bekomm von M.W anwalt ja letzte mahnung freundlicher weise gibs auch ratenzahlung sonst zwangsvollstreckung und erhebliche mehr kosten ja werd jetz denk ich ma zum anwalt gehn bevor ich nach dd fahre und dem mal "sage" was ich von seiner masche halte lg an alle


----------



## EX-Taro (30 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Micke

vielleicht beruhigt es dich, das ich schon einmal in DD war aber nur dran vorbeigefahren. 
Der Riechie sitzt bestimmt nicht in der Mü.....str. und wartet auf Dich und Kunden. 
Das einzige was du dir holen wirst ist eine Anzeige wegen diverser Vergehen die sich dann von VB finden lassen.

Hallo @all: Kommt jemand aus der Nähe von Olpe, Siegen, östliches Köln oder Umland? Bin am 01.04 und 02.04 in Wiehl auf einem Lehrgang und habe abends noch nichts vor. Ich hatte ja mal den Vorschlag eines Stammtisches oder einer persönlichen (Beratungs) Ideenaustauschrunde gemacht.
Aus der Gegend um Detmold hatte ich schon jemanden, der sich aber seit langer Zeit nicht mehr hier blicken lässt.

Wenn Interesse besteht, nicht nur diese Woche, generell mal, bitte melden

Greetz EX-T


----------



## schaimane (31 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo zusammen ... bin seit dem 18.03. auch in den VB-Club eingetreten(Chat-Pauschale für 30 Tage, aber 72€ !!!).  :roll: ...erstma Panik aber nach den ganzen Seiten hier bin ich wieder guter Laune  ...ich bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob ich einen Widerspruch schreiben muß, da ja eine Widerspruchsbelehrung hinten draufsteht ... ansonsten tolle Sache hier :sun:


----------



## webwatcher (31 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



schaimane schrieb:


> ...ich bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob ich einen Widerspruch schreiben muß,


Über den Sinn bzw Unsinn Brieffreundschaften mit Nutzlosanbietern zu schließen

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## blabliblub (31 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

tach die leute bin gerad ausser landes in meinem wohlverdienten urlaub..und was ist daa bekomm ich nen anruf von zuhause das das anwaltsschreiben hereingeflattert ist (level 2)...119€ soll man da jetzt hinblättern...sollte ich zur verbraucherzentrale gehen bzw meine eltern und dort mal nachfragen??....


----------



## Captain Picard (31 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



blabliblub schrieb:


> bekomm ich nen anruf von zuhause das das anwaltsschreiben hereingeflattert ist (level 2)...119€ soll man da jetzt hinblättern...


 Nur weil der Schwachsinn  auf einem  anderen Briefpapier  steht?  Anwälte sind 
willfährige weil bezahlte Schreibknechte ohne  jede Sonderrrechte.


----------



## Dilgej (31 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ich habe einen Widerspruch geschrieben an diese [......] per eonschreiben eine woche später habe ich dann einen sogenannte erklärung bekommen wo ich einmal 56 und einmal 62 sec mit den telefoniert habe.es ist richti das ich da angerufen habe aber nicht aus dem grund also wegen der chat pauschale es war eine ganz normale berliner festnetz nummer und ich habe auch nicht so lange telefoniert.Einen zweiten brief habe ich auch erhalten da sind mahnungskosten aufgeführt und ich solle doch bitte zahlen ab jetzt warte ich einfach ab und lasse es auf mich zukommen die bekommen keine antwort von mit und ich erstatte anzeige.
Eine frage noch kann man eine anzeige nur über den anwalt machen oder kann ich einfach bei der Ddorfer staatsanwalt anrufen und eine anzeige erstatten?

mfg und danke schon mal für eure antworten

P.S wir stehn das zusammen durch.:-D


----------



## Antiscammer (31 März 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Eine Anzeige geht:


direkt bei der Staatsanwaltschaft, oder
bei jeder Polizeidienststelle, oder
im Internet-Portal der zuständigen Landespolizei ("Online-Anzeige").

Einen Anwalt braucht man dazu nicht.
Bei solchen Abzockfällen werden jedoch nach unserer Erfahrung die Verfahren durch die Staatsanwälte sehr oft eingestellt. Unter vielfältigen, z.T. fadenscheinigen Begründungen. Die gehen i.d.R. an diese Sachen nicht ran. In deren Augen handelt es sich um Bagatellbeträge, bzw. "der Vorsatz ist nicht nachweisbar", etc.etc.


----------



## aragornlala (1 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Mich hat es auch erwischt und ich bin sofort auf dieses Forum gestoßen, dass mir sehr weiterhilft.
Ist nich rein rechtlich ein Widerruf (nicht Wiederspruch) möglich, sofern er innerhalb 14-Tage eingereicht wird? Nur weil ich erst 1 Monat nach einem angeblichen Vertragsschluss in schriftlicher Form Bescheid bekomme, heißt dass doch nicht, das diese Frist vernachlässigt werden darf?
Oder wird das Wiederufsrecht ausser Kraft gesetzt, da die "Leistung" offenbar schon in Anspruch genommen worden ist?

Noch etwas anderes: Was haltet ihr davon, über die Website des Bundestages eine Petition einzureichen, um derartige [.......] einzuschränken? Ich vermute soweit ich mich in diesem Forum eingelesen habe, dass hier einige dazu fähig werden, einen offiziellen Gesetztesentwurf zu formulieren.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



aragornlala schrieb:


> Ist nich rein rechtlich ein Widerruf (nicht Wiederspruch) möglich, sofern er innerhalb 14-Tage eingereicht wird?



Grundsätzlich ja.
Es stellt sich allerdings die Frage, ob man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren soll.
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html



aragornlala schrieb:


> Nur weil ich erst 1 Monat nach einem angeblichen Vertragsschluss in schriftlicher Form Bescheid bekomme, heißt dass doch nicht, das diese Frist vernachlässigt werden darf?



Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt überhaupt erst ab dem Tag zu laufen, an dem Dir eine Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform nachweisbar zugestellt wurde.
Hat es diese Widerrufsbelehrung nicht gegeben, dann hat im Prinzip die Frist nicht zu laufen begonnen - ein Widerspruch wäre dann auch noch später möglich.



aragornlala schrieb:


> Oder wird das Wi[]derufsrecht ausser Kraft gesetzt, da die "Leistung" offenbar schon in Anspruch genommen worden ist?



Das ist eine oft gehörte Schwurbeltaktik der Abzocker. Man beruft sich hierbei auf den § 312 d BGB. Dort ist geregelt, dass das Widerrufsrecht entfällt, wenn auf Wunsch des Kunden mit der Inanspruchnahme der Dienstleistung sofort begonnen wird.
Nur - was dabei gern unterschlagen wird: trotzdem muss vorher eine Widerrufsbelehrung zugestellt werden, der Vertragspartner muss zumindest über die Tatsache unterrichtet sein, dass sein 14-tägiges Widerrufsrecht entfällt, wenn er die Leistung sofort in Anspruch nimmt.



aragornlala schrieb:


> Noch etwas anderes: Was haltet ihr davon, über die Website des Bundestages eine Petition einzureichen, um derartige [.......] einzuschränken?



Davon halte ich exakt genausoviel wie von dem Versuch, einem Ochsen den Satz des Pythagoras zu erklären.



aragornlala schrieb:


> Ich vermute soweit ich mich in diesem Forum eingelesen habe, dass hier einige dazu fähig werden, einen offiziellen Gesetztesentwurf zu formulieren.



Die Politik ist, soweit wir wissen, derzeit der Meinung, dass die vorhandenen Gesetze ausreichen (auch, wenn sie eh z.T. nicht angewendet werden...).
Nach deren Meinung brauchen wir keine UWG-Änderung und auch keine Änderung im Inkassorecht.


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Die Politik ist, soweit wir wissen, derzeit der Meinung, dass die vorhandenen Gesetze ausreichen (auch, wenn sie eh z.T. nicht angewendet werden...).
> Nach deren Meinung brauchen wir keine UWG-Änderung und auch keine Änderung im Inkassorecht.


Wie wahr, wie wahr! Ein derartiger Vorstoß ist vergebliche Liebesmüh! Auf meine entsprechenden Einwände und Vorschläge erhielt ich von Frau Zypries immer wieder dieselbe Antwort:


			
				BM.d.Justiz schrieb:
			
		

> Weitere gesetzgeberische Maßnahmen halte ich zurzeit nicht für erforderlich.


  :unzufrieden:


----------



## webwatcher (1 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> aragornlala schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Noch etwas anderes: Was haltet ihr davon, über die Website des Bundestages eine Petition einzureichen, um derartige Betrugsmöglichkeiten einzuschränken?
> ...


Halte ich für eine Diskriminierung den Ochsen gegenüber... :scherzkeks:


----------



## Epektuz (2 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Gude,

allso ich habe noch keine weiteren schreiben bekommen, denke mal es kommt noch aber die lassen sich scheinbar lange zeit oder vieleicht haben sie auch kein papier mehr.

ich reagier aber erst garnicht darauf vieleicht schüchtert sie das auch ein ^^

ich bin ja immer noch dafür das wir da mal hin fahren freundlich an die türe klopfen... und da wir freundlich und respekt voll im umgang mit menschen sind, fragen wir einfach mal ein paar mitarbeiter um aufhebung. vieleich auch einfach mal mit dem cheff reden ^^ wenn er da ist....

mfg


----------



## Antiscammer (2 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Epektuz schrieb:


> ...und da wir freundlich und respekt voll im umgang mit menschen sind, fragen wir einfach mal ein paar mitarbeiter um aufhebung. vieleich auch einfach mal mit dem cheff reden ^^ wenn er da ist....



Ja nee, is klar. 
Und ausgerechnet nach Eurem Besuch wird Cheffe reumütig in sich gehen und eine Beicht-Wallfahrt nach Rom antreten. :scherzkeks:
Anschließend wird er das Büßerhemd anziehen und sein ganzes Vermögen an das Kinderhilfswerk spenden und fortan seinen Lebensunterhalt mit dem Austragen des Sonntagsboten verdienen. 

Mal ehrlich: was glaubt Ihr eigentlich, mit was für einer Sorte Menschen Ihr es da zu tun habt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Wie wahr, wie wahr! Ein derartiger Vorstoß ist vergebliche Liebesmüh! Auf meine entsprechenden Einwände und Vorschläge erhielt ich von Frau Zypries immer wieder dieselbe Antwort:
> "Weitere gesetzgeberische Maßnahmen halte ich zurzeit nicht für erforderlich.
> :unzufrieden:


ebenso beim Bundesministerium für Ochsen- und Verbraucherschutz, obwohl die selbst eine Studie in Auftrag gegeben haben, die klar und deutlich das Missbrauchspotential anspricht.
Und soweit ich weiß, hat die Bundesnetzagentur auf einen offenen Brief eines deutschen Forums auch nicht reagiert.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Epektuz schrieb:


> ch bin ja immer noch dafür das wir da mal hin fahren freundlich an die türe klopfen...


kuck mal die Videos hier an und lese in den folgenden Beiträgen die historischen Berichte...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49753-vision-bill-18.html#post274975

und
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/275043-post891.html


----------



## schaimane (3 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Danke webw (-: freu mich jetzt schon auf den nächsten Kontakt mit VB die werden sich ja melden ...


----------



## Scorpio (3 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hy! Melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort. Lese immer aufmerksam mit, habe mich bisher 1-2 mal zu Wort gemeldet. Muss jetzt mal eine etwas provokantere Frage stellen, wie hoch ist eigentlich die Wahrscheinlichkeit das hier im Forum Leute von denen mitmischen??Nicht falsch verstehen, nichts gegen das menschliche Urvertrauen^^ aber theoretisch ist das doch möglich oder?? Naja ansonsten nichts neues, aüßer das ich mich belästigt fühle von denen, Fakt ist das mit 3ct pro Minute geworben wird, alles andere ist Schwachsinn und in meinen Augen einfach nur höchst kriminell. Wer bitteschön ruft denn da mit der Absicht an um ein Abo abzuschließen??Hallo jeder will doch nur en Quickie bei 2 Promille und keinen ganzen Monat Da hat sich ne Gruppe von unterdurchschnittlichen Juristen zusammengetan und verzweifet nach rechtlichen Grauzonen gesucht (sofern sie an dem Tag der Uni waren) und versuchen nun Kohle zu machen weil sie nicht mal backen können.

Peace, haut rein Leute!!


----------



## Scorpio (3 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Nicht das es jetzt den Anschein hat als wären die Gäule mit mir durchgegangen,hahaha.
Aber Fakt ist doch das wirklich niemand dort angerufen hat mit dem Ziel ein Abo einzugehen, das wissen auch die Gerichte, alles andere ist doch sekundär.


----------



## Wyron (4 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Scorpio schrieb:


> Nicht das es jetzt den Anschein hat als wären die Gäule mit mir durchgegangen,hahaha.
> Aber Fakt ist doch das wirklich niemand dort angerufen hat mit dem Ziel ein Abo einzugehen, das wissen auch die Gerichte, alles andere ist doch sekundär.



Es ist irrelevant aus welchem Grund, unter welchem Einfluß und mit welchem Ziel dort jemand anruft.
Diese Firma stellt definitiv eine, wenn auch fragwürdige Dienstleistung an.
Wenn man dort anruft nimmt man diese Dienstleistung in anspruch. Ausgenommen sind hier die Fälle, bei denen die Forenmitglieder sagen, sie hätten niemals dort angerufen. Die kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Diese Geschäftsmodell nutzt eine rechtliche Grauzone aus, sonst würden die geltenden Gesetze ausreichen dieses Geschäftsgebaren zu verbieten, da mehrere Verfahren gegen das Unternehmen eingeleitet und auch niedergelegt wurden.
Fragwürdig ist die Werbung und die Art und Weise der angeblichen Vertragsabschlüsse. Es gibt hierzu viele Fragestellungen, die die Rechtmäßigkeit eines Vertragsabschlusses in Frage stellen.
- Wird man entsprechend über die Kosten informiert?
- Ist der Vertragspartner auch wirklich die Person, der der Telefonanschluss zugeordnet ist (Kumpel hat Handy für so einen Anruf benutzt, während ich auf der Toilette war)?
- Macht die Werbung deutlich, dass es sich hier um ein ABO handelt?
und und und. 
Jetzt gibt es hier im Forum erstklassige Fachleute die diese Liste besser und vollständiger oder sogar korrekter ausführen können.
Ich möchte hier keinesfalls für diese Firma das Eise brechen, da ich auch ein Opfer bin, aber es sollt jedem klar sein das es sich hier wirklich um ein kurioses Angebot geht, was ja auch einige genutzt haben, jedoch unter ganz anderen Bedingungen als ihnen vorgegaukelt wurde.
Gruß Wyron


----------



## Captain Picard (4 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Wyron schrieb:


> Diese Geschäftsmodell nutzt eine rechtliche
> Grauzone aus, sonst würden die geltenden Gesetze ausreichen dieses
> Geschäftsgebaren zu verbieten, da mehrere Verfahren gegen das
> Unternehmen eingeleitet und auch niedergelegt wurden.


Der Fehler, der immer wieder gemacht wird, ist Strafrecht  und  Zivilrecht in 
einen Topf zu werfen  kräftig rumzurühren und  einen ungeniessbaren Brei 
daraus zu produzieren.

*Strafrechtlich*  haben Nutzlosanbieter in Deutschland so gut wie nichts zu 
befürchten, da es nach Ansicht deutscher Richter ausreicht, dass  ein User 
( nach intensiver Detektivarbeit )  die Preisangaben  hätte  ermitteln  können, um den 
Betrugsvorwurf zu entkräften.  

*Zivilrechtlich* sieht es völlig anders aus. Hier urteilen Richter wesenlich  
praxisnäher und  verneinen kategorisch jegliche Zahlungsansprüche sofern 
Preisangaben  nicht deutlich wahrnehmbar sind. ( ohne  detektivische Fähigkeiten zu entwickeln) 

Auf welch wackeligem  Fundament die Forderungen dieses Ladens stehen, 
ergibt sich aus der Tatsache, dass noch nie rechtliche Schritte  gegen 
Verbraucher eingeleitet wurden um die Zahlung  per Urteil zu erzwingen.
Umgekehrt haben User schon bei vergleichbar dunkelgrauen "Angeboten" 
negative Feststellungsklagen problemlos durchgezogen.

Schlussfolgerung daraus ist, dass wer zahlt, dies "freiwillig"  tut, aber nicht, weil er müßte.


----------



## Wyron (5 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Für alle die noch nicht so lange dabei sind habe ich hier nochmal die Antwort der Firama VB auf das Einlegen eines Widerspruchs.

Antwort VB:


> nachweislich wurde von dem Telefonanschluss XXXXXXX der von uns in Rechnung gestellte Service bestellt.
> *
> Wenn Sie den Einzelverbindungsnachweis (EVN) Ihrer Telefongesellschaft zu der o.g. Telefonnummer prüfen, werden Sie feststellen, dass der genannte Anruf von diesem Telefonanschluss durchgeführt wurde.
> Bereits in der Werbung wird der Anrufer darauf hingewiesen, dass es sich um einen Abonnementdienst handelt, der für 30 Tage bestellt wird, pro Tag mit maximal 60 Minuten genutzt werden kann und bei einem Minutenpreis von € 0,036* pro Monat €* 64,80* kostet.
> ...


Nach einem weiteren, aus unkenntnis meinerseits, erfolgten Versuch, das Widerrufsrecht schriftlich durchzusetzten.

Antwort VB:


> nachweislich wurde von dem Telefonanschluss XXXXXXXXXXX der von uns in Rechnung gestellte Service bestellt.
> *Sie waren mit der sofortigen Erbringung unserer Dienstleistung einverstanden und haben damit auf Ihr Widerrufsrecht gemäß BGB §312d, (3) 2 verzichtet. Siehe auch unsere AGBs “Widerrufsrecht”.
> Bereits in der Werbung wird der Anrufer darauf hingewiesen, dass es sich um einen Abonnementdienst handelt, der für 30 Tage bestellt wird, pro Tag mit maximal 60 Minuten genutzt werden kann und bei einem Minutenpreis von € 0,036* pro Monat €* 64,80* kostet.
> Um weitere Kosten zu vermeiden, bitten wir um sofortige Bezahlung.


Ich bin aber schnell geheilt worden von dem Wahnsinn einer Brieffreundschaft, da sich die Texte immer wiederholen. Zu unkreativ. 
Nach dem zweiten Schreiben hab ich es sein lassen und Trost gegen die geistige Verdummung hier im Forum gefunden.

Trotzdem lest mal die angegebenen Paragraphen durch.

Gruß Wyron
*


----------



## -King- (7 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

lol  habe vor 1 woche Widerruf geschrieben und heute kam der 1. Mahngebühr von 8,25 + 56,00 =  64,25 mal kucken wie es weiter geht.

M.f.G


----------



## Wyron (7 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



-King- schrieb:


> lol  habe vor 1 woche Widerruf geschrieben und heute kam der 1. Mahngebühr von 8,25 + 56,00 =  64,25 mal kucken wie es weiter geht.
> 
> M.f.G



Dann folgt die 2. Mahnung und schwups bist du bei 72,50 €. :comphit:

Als nächstes bekommst du ein Schreiben von einem Rechtsanwalt und man höre und staune, zu dem Sümmchen kommen dann seine Geschäftsgebühren. :zungezeig:
Und dann gehts noch weiter mit dem Rechtsanwalt.
Was danach geschieht kann ich nicht sagen, da meine letzte Frist seit dem 20.03. abgelaufen ist und ich auch noch warte.

Gruß Wyron


----------



## xy67 (7 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

lässt sich doch ganz leicht beantworten: es steht schon x mal hier im Forum, wie es weitergeht

Wir haben im Übrigen seit Wochen Ruhe - Beharrlichkeit beim Ignorieren zahlt sich aus


----------



## -King- (7 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Wyron schrieb:


> Dann folgt die 2. Mahnung und schwups bist du bei 72,50 €. :comphit:
> 
> Als nächstes bekommst du ein Schreiben von einem Rechtsanwalt und man höre und staune, zu dem Sümmchen kommen dann seine Geschäftsgebühren. :zungezeig:
> Und dann gehts noch weiter mit dem Rechtsanwalt.
> ...


 
also schon in 2ten schreiben drohen die mit inkassounternehmen und der frist ist bis 18.04.09  1. frist war bis 31.03.09 

Gruß -King-


----------



## Teletammi (8 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo, die Ihr einige auch auf diesen dämlichen Mist reingefallen seid.
->030/25557555 Werbung auf das Vierte<. 
Wer nichts <ausdrücklich> bestellt hat, der hat auch nichts zu bezahlen.
Das sollte jeder wissen und sich daran halten! Man höre sich die Abzocknummer Bandansage mal über Telefonzelle an und nehme Zeugnis, hier kann gar nichts ausdrücklich bestellt oder aboniert werden.
Die Staatsanwaltschaft beschäftigt sich meiner Information nach schon einige Zeit mit Vision Communication. Man kann sich auch einer Sammelklage anschließen, habe ich bei der Polizei in Düsseldorf erfahren. Also ggf nach Belästigungsgrad ist Anzeige bei der örtlichen Polizei zu stellen.

War von Euch schon mal jemand in einem Geschäft oder sonstigem Milieu, wurde von diesem später zur Adressangabe genötigt und hat dann auch noch eine Rechnung erhalten für eine Dienstleistung, die nie ausdrücklich erwünscht oder aber wie Vision schreibt ausdrücklich freigeschaltet wurde, erhalten? Gibts nicht!
Unverschämtheit, und deshalb gilt für alle Betroffenen -> Nicht verarschen lassen, es gibt nichts zu bezahlen!!

Vielen Dank Wyron für das Zitat, VB-Text war bei mir fast identisch, und Dank allen anderen die hier was dazu schreiben. Die Aktualität hier zeigt schon, wie nötig es wäre, diese Abzocke zu verbieten.
Übrigens sehe man mal auf die Rechnungsnummer. Wenn da nur 10% der Opfer zahlen.....


MfG
Teletammi


----------



## Captain Picard (8 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Teletammi schrieb:


> Man kann sich auch einer Sammelklage anschließen, habe ich bei der Polizei in Düsseldorf erfahren.


Es gibt keine Sammelklage in Deutschland. Entweder hat der Polizist keine Ahnung oder 
was ich eher annehme, dass du hast ihn falsch  verstanden hast. > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html

Strafanzeige erstatten kann jeder, der sich betroffen fühlt.


----------



## Teletammi (8 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Captain Picard,
Du hast wohl Recht. Habe selbst aber noch keine Starfanzeige erstattet, da es wahrscheinlich auch nicht viel bringen wird.
Das klärt sich eh von selber. Will nur zu anderen Opfern sagen:[.......] Und am besten solche Nummern nie wieder anrufen, auch nicht aus einer Partylaune heraus.
Alle nötigen Infos sind ja auch in diesem Forum zu finden.
Übrigens bin ich durch die Bundesnetzagentur auf dieses Forum aufmerksam geworden. Das wirkt beruhigend.
Vielen dank.
MfG Teletammi


----------



## KäptnHook92 (8 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hey Leute ,
ich hab voll das große Problem,ich hab mir viele beiträge eingesehen und auch viele seiten aer ich blick immenroch nicht ganz durch bitte helft mir!
ich hab auch die rufnummer 03025557555 am 4.4.09 gewählt weil da stand 4 cent die mintue und ich bin darauf reingefallen dann hat mich am nächsten morgen eine frau angerufen und wollte meine adresse und hat gefragt ob cih der inhaber des teleofnanshclsuses bin(hab über haustel. angerufen) hab zugestimmt weil ich angst habe das meien eltern das heraus kriegen...und die adresse gegeben ...als ich fragte wie hoch die rehcnung ist hat sie nur gesgat 4cent die minuten ,abe rnichts von einem abo erzählt ... da ich sowieso anch 1-2min. aufgelegt habe dachte ich diese 8cent kann ich bezahlen...als ich heute die rechnung von 72 euro erhielt hatte ich erstmal einen schock ...was kann ich nun tun bitte helft mir ich möchte ncith das meien eltenr das erfahren...ist es sinnvoll diesen brief dorthin zu schicken?teltarif.de Forum: Vision Communication / Minderjährige

liebe grüße...


----------



## Reducal (8 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



KäptnHook92 schrieb:


> ..was kann ich nun tun bitte helft mir ich möchte ncith das meien eltenr das erfahren...ist es sinnvoll diesen brief dorthin zu schicken?


Generell macht es wenig Sinn, sich mit diesen Typen auseinander zu setzen. Weihe deine Eltern in die Sache ein und lass die das folgende entscheiden. Es werden nämlich noch einige Briefe kommen und nicht immer wirst du in der Lage sein, die abzufangen bevor deine Eltern Wind von der Sache kriegen.


----------



## KäptnHook92 (8 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

ich bin selbst noch 16 jahre alt und ich kann und werde diese rechnung nicht bezahlen und die briefe abfangen wird mir auch leicht fallen da meien eltern nich so oft zuhause sind... was kann ich tun einfahc abwarten oder diesen brief (siehe obend en beitrag) dorthin schicken?!


----------



## Antiscammer (8 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Bei Minderjährigen raten wir primär dazu, die Eltern zu informieren. Es ist keine Schande, auf solche Maschen reinzufallen. Das passiert Hunderten bzw. Tausenden täglich.

Von jeglichen Brieffreundschaften mit derartigen "Unternehmen" und ihren Inkassobüros bzw. Anwälten raten wir ab.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Abzockern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.


----------



## KäptnHook92 (8 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

ya aber ich wachse in einer muslimischen familie auf und da ist es mri viel zu peinlich das ich es meinen eltern sage ... was würde denn passieren wenn ich eifnach die brief ignoriere?!


----------



## Reducal (8 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



KäptnHook92 schrieb:


> ... was würde denn passieren wenn ich eifnach die brief ignoriere?!


Nix, die Postzustellung wird irgendwann eingestellt - brauchst es nur auszusitzen.


----------



## Sylverster-Fee (8 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Goldfisch schrieb:


> Hallo ihr alle,
> kennt jemand von Euch die " Firma " VISION BILL in Düsseldorf?
> Es soll sich um eine _xxx _Abrechnungsfirma für Telefongespräche handeln


 

hallo
ich habe heute auch so eine rechnung von 72€ bekommen und habe bestimmt nicht bei einer errotik hotline angerufen.ich zahle nicht.
hier mal was auf das ihr euch berufen könnt:neues gesetz:
DER PARAGARPH:

Dabei beziehe ich mich auf das Gesetz gegen unlauteren Wettbewerb (Paragraph 3 und 7 UWG). Der Unterlassungsanspruch ergibt sich aus dem Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuch (BGB). Anwendbar ist der Paragraph 1004 (Unterlassung) in Verbindung mit Paragraph 823 (Schadensersatz)


----------



## Sylverster-Fee (8 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



skater schrieb:


> Ja, diese Firma ist bekannt.
> Die Rückschlüsse aufgrund dieser Links darf sich jeder selbst machen.


 hier die lösung

DER PARAGRAPH:

Dabei beziehe ich mich auf das Gesetz gegen unlauteren Wettbewerb (Paragraph 3 und 7 UWG). Der Unterlassungsanspruch ergibt sich aus dem Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuch (BGB). Anwendbar ist der Paragraph 1004 (Unterlassung) in Verbindung mit Paragraph 823 (Schadensersatz)


----------



## KäptnHook92 (8 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Reducal schrieb:


> Nix, die Postzustellung wird irgendwann eingestellt - brauchst es nur auszusitzen.



dann könnte man es auch bewusst machen  und z.b. länger telefonieren und es ausnutzen und trozdem nix bezahlen?!


----------



## webwatcher (8 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Du erwartest  doch nicht  darauf hier eine  Antwort zu bekommen?


----------



## Wyron (8 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



KäptnHook92 schrieb:


> dann könnte man es auch bewusst machen  und z.b. länger telefonieren und es ausnutzen und trozdem nix bezahlen?!



Da wär ich vorsichtig. Denn es wird eine Dienstleistung angeboten. Das ist Fakt. 
Wenn du die Nummer wiederholt anrufst und du hast dich vorher über das Angebot informiert, kenne ich die Rechtslage nicht. Das bedeutet du hast bei vollem Kenntnisumfang die Dienstleistung in anspruch genommen. Welche Konsequenzen das hat, können eventuell einige fachlich versierte Forenmitglieder sagen. 
Ich kann nur abraten.
Informiere lieber deine Eltern, auch wenn es peinlich wird. Sie werden dir nicht den Kopf abreißen, aber es hat den Vorteil, dass du nicht erpressbar bist. Denn die Firma hofft darauf, dass einige viele bezahlen, weil es peinlich werden kann, wenn man davon erzählen muss. Also denken sie, die zahlen dann lieber und das ganze hat ein Ende.
Und die Post abzufangen ist auch keine Löseung, denn wenn dennoch mal was durchsickert, wird es noch unangenehmer. 
Im Forum wurde auch von Telefonaten berichtet. 
Fazit: Mach reinen Tisch mit deinen Eltern, dann kann dir nichts passieren. Den Rest musst du einfach aussitzen und höre auf die alten Hasen hier im Forum. Das macht Sinn.
Gruß Wyron


----------



## webwatcher (8 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Wyron schrieb:


> Das bedeutet du hast bei vollem Kenntnisumfang die Dienstleistung in anspruch genommen. Welche Konsequenzen das hat, können eventuell einige fachlich versierte Forenmitglieder sagen.


Die  werden den Teufel tun. 

Damit ist das Thema bewußte Inanspruchnahme beendet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



maurice007 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber deine Ausführungen sind nicht hilfreich und zudem falsch.
> Auch eine telefonische Beratung kann kostenpflichtig sein, und dazu gebraucht es keiner Premiumrufnummer!
> Wenn du privat krankenversichert bist, ruf mal deinen Arzt an und frage ihn etwas (z.B. du hast morgens vergessen ein Medikament zu nehmen, sollst du abends die doppelte Dosis nehmen) und du wirst eine Rechnung von ihm erhalten. Das ist völlig legitim und gilt auch für Kassenpatienten, aber die sehens ja nicht!


Das ist übrigens auch die Auffassung der Bundesnetzagentur, oder genauer gesagt: Bei der Beurteilung der Rechtmäßigkeit des Telefonsex-Abrechnungsmodells von Vision (oder Atlas Interactive oder anderen) spielt dieser Aspekt eine Rolle.


----------



## Antiscammer (8 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Damit geht aber die BNETZA an der Definition eines telekommunikationsgestützten Dienstes gem. TKG vorbei.


----------



## SteffSteff (17 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo zusammen!
Bei uns ist auch so eine schöne Rechnung ins Haus geflattert. Mitlerweile schon das schreiben, wo mit dem Inkassobüro gedroht wird. Habe dann mal bei der Kundenhotline angerufen und wurde dann irgendwann von der "netten" Dame mit einem "wollen sie mich verarschen?" verabschiedet worden!

Es wurde aufgehängt.

Spätestens da ist mir der Gedanke gekommen, diese Firma mal zu gugglen und bin so auf dieses Forum gestoßen!
Ich bin wirklich erstaunt und ehrlich gesagt ein wenig beruhigt, dass ich nicht die einzige bin, der so etwas passiert.

Ich zahle natürlich auch nicht!Bin gespannt,wie das weiter geht.Eure Beiträge haben mich sehr beruhigt.

Liebe Grüße SteffSteff :-p


----------



## Wyron (17 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hi SteffSteff,

habe selber schon 2 Anschreiben vom RA Wi.....  bekommen. Die Frist ist seit einem Monat abgelaufen und nun warte ich auf den nächsten Schritt von der anderen Seite.
Ein guter Rat; Nimm dir die Zeit und lies dich durch das Forum von Anfang bis zum Ende. Du wirst von vielen Forenmitgliedern wirklich gute Kommentare, die fachlich und sachlich richtig sind lesen. Eine Rechtsberatung ist das alles nicht. 
Für mich ist es wichtig den anderen mitzuteilen wann wieder etwas passiert.
Also 20.3. war Termin. Seitdem Funkstille. Aber ich denke das ist die Ruhe vor dem Sturm im Wasserglas.
Wenn sich was tut melde ich mich wieder.
Ich hoffe alle hatten ein frohes Osterfest.
Grüße Wyron


----------



## krennz (18 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Aus einem anderen Forum weiss ich, dass VB von vielen Usern angezeigt wurde. Zuständig ist die Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf Abteilung 90 Herr Staatsanwalt [.....]. 

Neuerdings kommen Inkassoschreiben von einer Direkt Inkasso [........]. Diese Firma wurde von mir über die Machenschaften informiert. Könnte sein, dass Ihr nie etwas von dieser Firma hört. Wenn ja, würde ich denen nur einen kleinen Brief zukommen lassen. Etwa so:

Ich erkenne die Forderung nicht an und stelle sie streitig (nicht strittig, juristendeutsch) 

Das per Einschreiben mit Rückschein.  Da das Inkassobüro Mitglied der Standesvereinigung ist, hat es sich verpflichtet streitige Forderungen nicht einzuziehen.

Bei weiteren Fragen erzähle ich gerne wie ich es machen würde. Dies stellt keine Rechtsberatung im Sinne des Gesetzes dar, sondern ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



krennz schrieb:


> Aus einem anderen Forum weiss ich, dass VB von vielen Usern angezeigt wurde.


5000 - so angeblich GF R*D* ggü. "alten Freunden" - alles eingestellt. Wie könnte auch eine Straftat vorliegen, wo das Bundesministerium (BMELV) selbst von "Freiheit der Geschäftsausführung" spricht, dem so Kinkerlitzchen wie "Verbraucherschutz" oder "Jugendschutz" halt unterzuordnen sind...


----------



## krennz (18 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> 5000 - so angeblich GF R*D* ggü. "alten Freunden" - alles eingestellt. Wie könnte auch eine Straftat vorliegen, wo das Bundesministerium (BMELV) selbst von "Freiheit der Geschäftsausführung" spricht, dem so Kinkerlitzchen wie "Verbraucherschutz" oder "Jugendschutz" halt unterzuordnen sind...


 
lies mal BMJ | Pressemitteilungen | Weniger Werbeanrufe und mehr Verbraucherschutz - Bundestag beschließt Gesetz in 2. und 3. Lesung


----------



## Wyron (18 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Leute,
meiner Meinung nach hat es wenig Sinn sich zu intensiv mit der Situation auseinander zu setzten. 
Hätte irgend jemand mit dem Gang zur Polizei, zur Staatsanwaltschaft,  zum Bundesministerium, zum Papst und sonstige Institutionen Erfog gehabt, würden einige aus diesem Forum es in Erfahrung bringen. Ich denke Aka-Aka, Antiscammer und all die anderen ehwürdigen Mitglieder dieses Forums wüssten etwas darüber und würden es hier posten.
Andererseits scheint es von anderer Seite ebenfalls keine Erfolge zu geben, denn auch das würde mit Sicherheit hier gepostet werden.
Ganz am Anfang meiner bescheidenen Karriere mit diesem Unternehmen habe ich mir, nach damaligem lückenhaften und bescheidenen Wissen mühe gegeben, Einsprüche etc. zu erheben und bekam immer nur dieselben langweiligen Floskeln zu lesen.
Also warte ich es ab. 
Jedem kann ich nur raten das Forum zu beobachten und alle Veränderungen zu melden. Darüber hinaus sollte man sich hier auch ein wenig amüsieren (lesen einiger lustiger Beiträge) ohne den Ernst der Lage zu verdrängen.
Aka-Aka hat recht und in anderen Foren ist das auch nachzulesen; es gibt immer mal wieder gegenseitige geplänkel die im nichts verschwinden.
Leider scheinen diese Vorgehensweisen dieser Nutzlosdienstleister nicht verbraucherschädlich genug zu sein um massiv dagegen vorzugehen. (Ähnlich wie Kaffeefahrten). Also werden sich diese Unternehmen weiterhin hier tummeln und darauf hoffen, den Leuten so viel Angst zu machen, damit sie den Forderungen nachkommen.
Lest bitte im Forum nach, wie man mit den Mahnungen, Rechtsanwaltschreiben und Inkassounternehmen umgehen sollte und bitte keinen blinden Aktionismus. Es kostet nur Energie und die Lebensqualität leidet darunter, denn ich habe auch schon gehört einige können wegen solcher Bekannschaften nur noch schlecht schalfen.
Ich habe noch nicht gehört, dass jemand wegen einer Forderung von lächerlichen Euronen schon mal in die Steinbrüche, nach Guantanamo, Lebenslänglich ins Gefängnis oder auf sonsige Art und Weise (Füsse mit Salz bestreuen und von Ziegen ablecken lassen) bestraft wurde.
Also ein geruhsames Leben
Gruß Wyron


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Wyron schrieb:


> Lest bitte im Forum nach, wie man mit den Mahnungen, Rechtsanwaltschreiben und Inkassounternehmen umgehen sollte und bitte keinen blinden Aktionismus. Es kostet nur Energie und die Lebensqualität leidet darunter


Nuja, die aktuelle Diskussion um den Jugendschutz wäre schon ein Punkt, wo man nachhaken könnte... Man könnte z.B. die neue Verbraucherministerin unter Druck setzen, in dem man erst der Familienministerin von dem fehlenden Jugendschutz erzählt und sie dann bittet, die Aussage des BMELV zu kommentieren, wonach man dagegen nicht vorgehen könne wegen der "Freiheit der Geschäftsausübung".
Das sollte man natürlich gleich mit entsprechender medialer Unterstützung machen. Ob Frau Aigner immer noch den Ministeriumsstandpunkt vertritt, wenn man mit der von der Leyen und den Medien im Kreuz ankommt?
Nur so eine Idee... Ich bin für so was zu beschäftigt 

PS: Ich finde das Schreiben des Ministeriums gerade nicht, aber ich suche bei Gelegenheit danach. Die Sache mit dem Jugendschutz hat der Herr Saller (Vz Bayern) hier auch erwähnt
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49753-vision-bill.html#post230394


> Mit diesen Erotikdienstleistungen lässt sich sehr viel Geld verdienen und deswegen denke ich ganz einfach, dass hier verschiedene Interessen eine Rolle spielen und man sagt 'zivilrechtlich ist der Minderjährige geschützt, aber den Jugendschutz (...) den nehmen wir hier mal nicht so genau'. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass man sich damit arrangiert hat, dass man hier den Jugendschutz einfach fallen lässt



Ich suche diese Ministeriumsantwort aber schon länger


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

_'s Haus verliert nix_
(Das Schreiben kann bei Interesse gerne komplett zur Verfügung gestellt werden)

Wirtschaftsfreiheit geht also im Wissen des BMELV vor Jugendschutz. Ob das Frau von der Leyen gut findet? Oder Frau Zypries so weiß? Ich würde da einfach mal nachhaken...


----------



## die_kleene1979 (21 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo!
Naja, dann gehöre ich jetzt ja wohl auch zum Club der VB ABO Mitglieder
Rechnung vom 15.04.09 / Betrag 59,40€
Bei mir hat nur mein Sohn (11 Jahre) diese Nummer für 53 Sek. gewählt.
Keine Ahnung wo er die Nummer her hat, er behauptet auch immer noch das er bei sowas nicht angerufen hat!?!
Habe dann auch bei dieser besagten Hotline angerufen, nach über 5 Min. hatte ich dann endlich eine Dame dran der ich versucht habe den Sacheverhalt zu schildern.
Es kann ja nicht sein das ein 11 jähriger ein ABO abschließt ohne das jemandem sowas auffällt, soviel Sicherheit sollte es bei solchen Nummern schon geben!!! 
Von der Dame kam aber wenig Verständnis, lediglich die Aussage "Ich müßte auf meinen kleinen halt besser aufpassen, und wenn er die Nummer anruft und nichts sagt, sie auch nicht feststellen können wie alt der jenige am anderen Ende sei!" (wenn er aber nichts gesagt hat, kann er doch auch kein ABO abgeschlossen haben:wall
Sie bot mir denoch an das ABO zu stornieren, gegen eine Bearbeitungsgebühr von 27,50€.

Bin aber weder bereit den vollen Betrag noch die Bearbeitungsgebühr zu bezahlen, da es sich ja schließlich um einen 11 jährigen handelt. 
Wie seht ihr die Sache???

LG die kleene


----------



## webwatcher (21 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



die_kleene1979 schrieb:


> Bei mir hat nur mein Sohn (11 Jahre) diese Nummer für 53 Sek. gewählt.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430


> Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?
> 
> Minderjährige zwischen 7 und 17 sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Sie können zwar im eigenen Namen Verträge abschließen. Die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags hängt aber von einer im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilten Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten ab. Grundsätzlich ist dabei eine allgemeine Einwilligung der Sorgeberechtigten in Verträge mit geringer Verpflichtung denkbar, z.B. der Kauf von Lebensmitteln, Spielsachen etc. mit dem Taschengeld. Bei Geschäften größeren Umfangs und insbesondere bei Verträgen mit dauerhafter Bindung wird eine solche Einwilligung allerdings regelmäßig fehlen. Wird die erforderliche Zustimmung ausdrücklich verweigert, ist der Vertrag endgültig unwirksam.


Es ist deren Problem, wenn Minderjährige die Nummer anwählen können.


----------



## die_kleene1979 (21 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ja, das habe ich mir ja auch schon gedacht!
Bin nur etwas verunsichert, da der Handyanschluss auf meinen Namen läuft.
Und diese besagte Dame von der Hotline sagte mir auch im verlauf des Gesprächs, das da ja jeder ankommen könnte zu sagen das das Kind dort angerufen hätten!
Könnte aber nachweisen das ich zu der Zeit wo das Gespräch geführt wurde arbeiten war!

LG die kleene...


----------



## webwatcher (21 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



die_kleene1979 schrieb:


> Und diese besagte Dame von der Hotline sagte mir auch im verlauf des Gesprächs,.


Wer viel fragt, kriegt viele dumme Antworten


----------



## Antiscammer (21 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Darum sage ich es ja immer wieder gebetsmühlenartig:

Das 11. Gebot heißt:

*Ihr sollt keine schwachsinnigen Hotlines halbseidener "Unternehmen" anrufen!*
Da kommt ebensoviel raus, wie wenn Du einen Kuhfladen zu einem Tennisball knetest.

Außerdem kann alles, was dort am Telefon "gesagt" oder "zugesichert" wurde, später bestritten werden. Und man kann sicher sein: es wird auch bestritten werden, sobald das in irgendeiner Form nützlich ist.

Solche Telefonate sind schlicht und ergreifend _für_den_Ar..._.


----------



## krennz (21 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ich würde in dem Fall mal beim örtlichen Jugendamt anfragen, wie es hier mit nem Verstoss gegen das Jugenschutzesetz ist. Das BMELV sieht das ja nicht als gegeben an, aber Jugendschutzgesetzverstösse werden m.W. im Bundesland, in dem der Verstoss stattgefunden hat, verfolgt.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



krennz schrieb:


> Ich würde in dem Fall mal beim örtlichen Jugendamt anfragen, wie es hier mit nem Verstoss gegen das Jugenschutzesetz ist.


Das müsste man schon "mehrfach" fragen... Ich würde die Frage nach dem Jugendschutz in Zusammenarbeit mit den Medien an das Justizministerium, an das Familien ministerium und ans BMELV schicken - und auch an die örtlich zuständigen Stellen. Woher kommt denn der 11jährige? (Angabe der nächsten größeren Stadt reicht)
Ich würde sogar Hilfe anbieten, die passenden Kontakte zu finden.


----------



## lemaroc (21 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Bei meinem Freund ist das gleiche passiert, der hat dort angerufen mit unterdrückter nummer und wurde gleich am nächsten tag angerufen mit der aufforderung das er ne rechnung offen hätte und diese auch begleichen muss, er sollte seine adresse herausgeben was er aber nicht tat, er rief die nummer mit seinem handy an, die karte ist aber nicht registriert, kann da was passieren?? kann man seine adresse oder so herausfinden? soll er einfach die anrufe ignorieren? 

BITTE UM ANTWORTEN


----------



## krennz (21 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass mich hier jemand lyncht.

Wenn ich den Dienst bewusst, evtl. sogar über längere Zeit, nutze, habe ich von mir aus einen Vertrag abgeschlossen und sollte auch bezahlen. Ansonsten stelle ich mich mit R*D* auf eine Stufe. 

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



krennz schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Dienst bewusst, evtl. sogar über längere Zeit, nutze, habe ich von mir aus einen Vertrag abgeschlossen und sollte auch bezahlen. Ansonsten stelle ich mich mit R*D* auf eine Stufe.


Das ist zwar evtl. hier nicht die Mehrheitsmeinung - aber meine ist es auch. Wenn man sich so einen Mist stundenlang geben will, ist das Angebot ja auch unschlagbar günstig (ob es sein Geld wert ist, weiß ich nicht  )


----------



## krennz (21 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Könnte es sein, dass es hier nach Troll riecht? Oder will uns da einer zur Unvorischtigkeit verleiten? Hatte doch nen ähnlichen Beitrag bei Rechti und habe genau die gleiche Antwort gegeben.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Teleton (21 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



> Wenn ich den Dienst bewusst, evtl. sogar über längere Zeit, nutze, habe ich von mir aus einen Vertrag abgeschlossen und sollte auch bezahlen.


Was bringt Dich auf die Idee, dass lemarocs Kumpel bewusst in Kenntnis der Preise (evtl. sogar über längere Zeit) den Dienst nutzte? 



> habe ich von mir aus einen Vertrag abgeschlossen


Mit welchem Inhalt denn?

@lemaroc
Selbst wenn die seine Adresse -durch Zauberei oder sonstwie- rausbekommen würden. Bisher ist -soweit bekannt- noch in keinem einzigen Fall von VB oder Mitbewerbern mit gleichem Geschäftsmodel geklagt worden.


----------



## Antiscammer (21 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



krennz schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Dienst bewusst, evtl. sogar über längere Zeit, nutze, habe ich von mir aus einen Vertrag abgeschlossen...



Aber nur dann, *wenn *auf die Kosten auch ausdrücklich hingewiesen wurde, *und wenn* vom "Kunden" eine Willenserklärung ausgesprochen wurde, diese kostenpflichtige Dienstleistung in Anspruch nehmen zu wollen; *und wenn* vor der Inanspruchnahme auf das Erlöschen der Widerrufsfrist hingewiesen wurde, und zwar in Textform.

Da alle diese Voraussetzungen bzw. ein Teil davon (wenn man den Schilderungen glauben darf...) regelmäßig hier nicht vorliegen, folgt daraus, dass eben kein wirksamer Vertrag vorliegt.
Basta.

Mit den Rechtsfragen dieses Geschäftsmodells haben wir uns im übrigen bereits weidlich auseinandergesetzt, z.B. ab Seite 82ff. in diesem Thread.

Wenn das ehrenwerte "Unternehmen" die Hausanschrift des angeblichen "Kunden" nicht hat, dann gibt es aus meiner Sicht keinen Grund, denen diese Anschrift mitzuteilen.
Vom Telefonprovider gibt es die Daten nur in begründeten Fällen bei Strafermittlungen. Von so einem Fall haben wir hier aber in diesem Zusammenhang nicht ein einziges Mal gehört.


----------



## die_kleene1979 (22 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Woher kommt denn der 11jährige? (Angabe der nächsten größeren Stadt reicht)
> Ich würde sogar Hilfe anbieten, die passenden Kontakte zu finden.


 
Münster ist die nächst größere Stadt!
Bin mal gespannt was da noch alles auf mich zukommen wird:-?

Sollte ich damit vielleicht auch zum Anwalt gehen???
Habe nämlich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust darauf, Mahnungen/Inkassoschreiben oder der gleichen von sowas zu bekommen.
Der Fehler liegt ja eindeutig bei VB und nicht bei mir oder meinem Sohn!


----------



## Captain Picard (22 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



die_kleene1979 schrieb:


> Habe nämlich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust darauf, Mahnungen/Inkassoschreiben oder der gleichen von sowas zu bekommen.


Deren Papiermüll  kann mit der ohnehin die Briefkästen verstopfenden Werbepost ohne 
großen Zusatzaufwand in den grünen oder blauen Tonnen entsorgt werden.

Inkassobüros und  Anwälte im Dienste der Nutzlosbranche sind nichts weiter als
bezahlte  Schreibknechte ohne jede besondere Befugnis.


----------



## -King- (22 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

_Also heute bekamm ich Anwaltliche Zahlungsaufforderung,_
_der betrag ist bei 103,25 Euro erst 56 dan 64 und jetzt 103,25._
_Jetzt drohen die mit Anwaltskanzlei naja Mal kucken wie es weiter gehn soll._

_M.f.G_

_-King-_


----------



## webwatcher (22 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



-King- schrieb:


> _Jetzt drohen die mit Anwaltskanzlei naja Mal kucken wie es weiter gehn soll._



So: Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## falke586 (22 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo zusammen,

wollt mal wieder über Neuigkeiten informieren.
Hab nun zum 2. x Post vom Anwalt M.W. bekommen mit den bereits hier schon geäußerten Drohungen! Falls ich nicht Zahle drohen die 



> "...die Akte an unsere Prozessabteilung weiterzugeben. Dort wird das gerichtliche Verfahren gegen Sie vorbereitet, von dort aus wird der gerichtliche Vollstreckungstitel erwirkt und es werden auch die erforderlichen Zwangsvollstreckungsmaßnahmen zur Durchsetzung der Forderung unserer Mandantschaft eingeleitet. Hierdurch werden erhebliche Mehrkosten für Sie anfallen. Unsere Prozessabteilung wird u.a. die Pfändung von Bankkonten, Arbeitseinkommen, Versicherungsverträgen, Rentenanwartschaften etc. durchsetzen. Wir weisen ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass unsere Mandantin auf Ihre Forderung nicht verzichet und alles daran setzen wird, die Außenstände beizutreiben. Unsere Mandantin hat uns darüber hinaus mit einer langfristigen Titelüberwachung beauftragt. So ist gewährleistet, dass in den nächsten 30 Jahren, in ständig wiederkehrenden Turnus, Vollstreckungsmaßnahmen gegen Sie ergriffen werden können, soweit dies erforderlich wird......"


Wahrscheinlich Standardschreiben, oder?

Grüße


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



die_kleene1979 schrieb:


> Sollte ich damit vielleicht auch zum Anwalt gehen???


Gutes Geld schlechtem hinterherwerfen? Ich würde die Zeit lieber investieren, um gegen die Masche vorzugehen. Münster ist leider ein wenig zu weit weg von dem schönen Ort Goch bei Kleve (was in der Nähe von Nijmwegen liegt und wo es einen neuen Bürger mit britischem Akzent geben soll, wie SAT1 berichtete)
aber vielleicht will ja in Münster eine Behörde gegen die Firma vorgehen... wegen unlauterer Werbung oder wegen Jugendschutz... zB...


----------



## webwatcher (22 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



falke586 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich Standardschreiben,


Standarddrohmüll


----------



## Antiscammer (22 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Auf so einen Prozess, wie er von VB den Opfern mindestens zehntausendfach angedroht wird, warten wir hier schon seit Ewigkeiten.


----------



## Paul80 (23 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo zusammen,
bin vor einiger Zeit auch dem VB-Club beigetreten,
bei mir ist heute das zweite Schreiben von M.W.[ edit]  eingetroffen.
(Gleicher Inhalt wie bei falke586)
Und ich wurde angerufen, habe aber gleich aufgelegt.
Bin gespannt was als nächstes kommt.

Gruß Paul


----------



## -King- (24 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



falke586 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wollt mal wieder über Neuigkeiten informieren.
> Hab nun zum 2. x Post vom Anwalt M.W. bekommen mit den bereits hier schon geäußerten Drohungen! Falls ich nicht Zahle drohen die
> ...


 


Paul80 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin vor einiger Zeit auch dem VB-Club beigetreten,
> bei mir ist heute das zweite Schreiben von M.W.[ edit] eingetroffen.
> (Gleicher Inhalt wie bei falke586)
> ...


 

*Ja Genau Nach dem Mahnungen habe Ich denn Brief auch bekommen von M.W da steht Anwaltliche Zahlungsaufforderung mit 105,35 Euro ..*

*Habt ihr Vieleicht ein Idee was man da Tun soll.?*

*Mit freundlichen Grüßen*


*-King-*


----------



## Antiscammer (24 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



-King- schrieb:


> *Habt ihr Vieleicht ein Idee was man da Tun soll.?*




Den Ball flachhalten.

Entspannen.

Tee trinken.

Die letzten 4 Seiten dieses Threads lesen, und evtl auch noch die Seiten 49 und folgende.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Inkassobüros oder Rechtsanwälte haben in Deutschland keine Sonderrechte. Es handelt sich um "Dienstleister", die im Auftrag ihrer "Mandanten" schriftlich eine "Rechtsmeinung" gegenüber Dir vorbringen dürfen. Diese "Rechtsmeinung" besagt, dass die ehrenwerte Mandantschaft angeblich von Dir Geld zu bekommen habe.
Ob nun diese Rechtsmeinung stimmt, das entscheidet nicht das Inkassobüro, auch nicht der Rechtsanwalt, sondern das kann nur von einem Gericht entschieden werden. 
Gerade dieser "Unternehmer" hat aber bekanntermassen bisher noch nie versucht, sein Geschäftsmodell gerichtlich überprüfen zu lassen.


----------



## Wyron (25 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo @ all,
ich habe in einem anderen Forum "rechti.de" foldendes gefunden.

_[Zitat durch Link ersetzt: http://rechti.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=144&p=1307#p1307 (bh)]_

Dies poste ich nicht um jemanden zu verunsichern, sondern um zu zeigen, welche Wirkung eine Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft hat. Dies wird ja öfter mal angesprochen.
Der Schreiber der Mail hat von seinem Arbeitsplatz angerufen, daher die Aussage mit dem Ärger des Arbeitgebers im Text.

Gruß Wyron


----------



## dubaisunshine (28 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo,
da mir dieses Forum viel Sicherheit gegeben hat (danke!) als ich erstmals Post von Vision Bill erhielt, und anschliessend (natürlich!) auch die üblichen Anwaltsschreiben (es waren insgesamt 4, das Letzte mit Androhung der Zwangsvollstreckung mit Wiedervorlage von 30 Jahren usw), möchte ich kurz für Alle "newcomer", die die gleichen Ängste plagen (der Sachverhalt ist ja immer derselbe), rekapitulieren:

Der erste Kontakt war im November 2008. Ich habe zunächst nachfolgende mail geschrieben:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> vorbeugend widerrufe ich eine am 31.10.08 angeblich abgegebene Willenserklärung zum Abschluß eines Vertrages gemäß § 355 FernabsatzG ("Chat-Pauschale").
> Hilfsweise fechte ich eine eventuell abgegebene Willenserklärung wegen Irrtums an (§§ 119, 142 BGB).
> MfG,



Prompt erhielt ich die Standardantwort von jenem [ edit] :




> geehrter Herr ...,
> 
> nachweislich wurde von dem Telefonanschluss ... der von uns in Rechnung gestellte Service bestellt.
> 
> ...




worauf ich schrieb:

Herr [ edit] ,

vielen Dank für Ihre mail, mit der Sie den Zugang meines Widerrufs bzw. Anfechtung einer Willenserklärung bestätigen. Mit meiner Antwort an Sie werde mich letztmalig mit Ihrem Textbaustein und der von Ihnen behaupteten "Bestellung" beschäftigen.

Ich habe nicht bestritten, daß ein Anruf vom Telefonanschluss ... getätigt wurde. Allerdings kann nicht der Anschlußinhaber in dieser Funktion (etwa über seine Telefonnummer) pauschal Vertragspartner werden, sondern allenfalls der Anrufer selbst - dessen Identität, wie ich nochmals deutlich machen möchte, nicht feststeht - kann überhaupt eine für eine "Bestellung" erforderliche Willenserklärung abgeben. Meine Anfechtung erfolgte insofern nur prophylaktisch für den Fall, daß irgendeine Person von meinem Anschluß aus eine Willenserklärung abgegeben haben sollte, in deren Interesse (Geschäftsführung ohne Auftrag, §§ 677ff BGB). 

Darüber hinaus muß der Inhaber des Anschlusses telefonisch abgegebenen Willenserklärungen von anderen Personen nicht nur deshalb gegen sich gelten lassen, weil für deren Abgabe sein Anschluß genutzt wurde; die hierzu vorliegende Rechtsprechung ist Ihnen bekannt.

Ich weise außerdem darauf hin, daß für einen Vorab-Verzicht auf einen Widerruf nach dem verbraucherschützenden FernabsatzG, sofern für Ihre Argumentation einschlägig, sehr strenge Regeln gelten. Bisweilen kommt es auch zu strafrechtlich relevanten Maßnahmen gegen diejenigen, die gegen diese Regeln im Internet verstoßen. Auch dies ist Ihnen sicherlich bekannt.

Ihre Rechnung werde ich mangels Rechtsgrundlage nicht bezahlen. Auf weitere Mails und Rechnungen werde ich nicht mehr reagieren. Ich bitte Sie, mich nicht weiter zu belästigen.

...

So habe ich es gehalten. Nach div. Mahnungen kam ca. Dezember das erste von 3-4 Anwaltsschreiben (auch bei mir wie kopiert mit gedruckter Unteschrift). *Seit Januar 2009 ist Ruhe.* 

Im Nachhinein erscheint mir das Ganze so lächerlich, vor Allem wie ich mich davon anfangs habe beeindrucken lassen. Das möchte ich allen immer wieder neu Betroffenen zur Stärkung mitgeben, vor Allem, weil ich (bin selbst - nicht praktizierender - Jurist) etwas Zeit auf juristisch wasserdichte Formulierungen verwendet habe.
Falls sich [ edit]  auf diesen Eintrag hier wieder bei mir meldet (sicher archiviert er seine Vorgänge...), werde ich es Euch mit Freude mitteilen...

Danke nochmal an die Betreiber dieses Forums (das mir seinerzeit auch von der Polizei empfohlen wurde, u.a.  Verbraucherzentrale Hessen ) und MACHT EUCH KEINEN KOPP mit so nem Unsinn!!


----------



## Paul80 (28 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Im Nachhinein erscheint mir das Ganze so lächerlich, vor Allem wie ich mich davon anfangs habe beeindrucken lassen. Das möchte ich allen immer wieder neu Betroffenen zur Stärkung mitgeben, vor Allem, weil ich (bin selbst - nicht praktizierender - Jurist) etwas Zeit auf juristisch wasserdichte Formulierungen verwendet habe.
Falls sich Dean auf diesen Eintrag hier wieder bei mir meldet (sicher archiviert er seine Vorgänge...), werde ich es Euch mit Freude mitteilen...

Danke nochmal an die Betreiber dieses Forums (das mir seinerzeit auch von der Polizei empfohlen wurde, u.a.  Verbraucherzentrale Hessen ) und MACHT EUCH KEINEN KOPP mit so nem Unsinn!![/QUOTE]



Damit ist ja mal wieder bestätigt das es keinen Sinn macht mit dieser Firma eine Brieffreundschaft oder sonstiges anzufangen, die Schreiben vom Amwalt kommen sowieso.
Ich denke auch es ist am sinnvollsten die ganze Sache einfach in Ruhe auszusitzen.


----------



## Antiscammer (28 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Paul80 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch es ist am sinnvollsten die ganze Sache einfach in Ruhe auszusitzen.


Genau das sagen wir hier immer wieder.
Die Forderungen sind substanzlos, weil hier regelmäßig kein kostenpflichtiger "Dienstvertrag" zustandekommt.
Wenn der "Unternehmer" das Gegenteil behauptet, dann müsste er das vor Gericht so vertreten.
Bisher jedoch hat er das in keinem einzigen uns bekannten Fall versucht.


----------



## Paul80 (29 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Werde übrigens seit ein paar Tagen wieder mit zahrlreichen Anrufen unbekannter Nummer belästigt, doch das scheint ja nichts ungewöhnliches
zu sein wie ich hier in Forum erfahren habe.
Also alles ignorieren und Tee trinken.

Ich wollte mich auch noch bei allen bedanken die hier ihre Erfahrungen
und Aufmunterungen schreiben.
Ohne diese Hinweise aus den Foren wäre ich wahrscheinlich schon eingeknickt
und hätte gezahlt.


----------



## Antiscammer (29 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Gegen Anrufe mit unbekannter Nummer gibt es ein Gegenmittel, wenn man eine Fritz!Box hat:
Telefon Konfiguration - Antispam Wiki


----------



## blabliblub (30 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

soo mittlerweile bin ich schon beim 2ten anwaltschreiben... beim nächsten mal soll ich das gerichtliche schreiben kriegen. Mir ist bewusst das ich dann widerrufe....doch was passiert dann???


----------



## Antiscammer (30 April 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



blabliblub schrieb:


> Mir ist bewusst das ich dann widerrufe....



Wer sagt das? Und was soll das bringen?
Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html



blabliblub schrieb:


> doch was passiert dann???



Kasplerletheater. :scherzkeks:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Dilgej (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ich habe jetzt einen brief von unserem lieben anwalt erhalten



> Sehr geehrter Herr ....
> 
> wir zeigen an, dass wir die firma Vision Communication Gmbh, münsterstr 248 40470 Düsseldorf anwaltlich vertreten.Sie schulden unserem mandantin aus der nutzung telefonischer dienstleistung derzei 80,25 inkl.mahnspesen.Hinweise und einzelheiten zu dem von ihrem telefonanschluss erfolgten bestellanruf,sowie weitere informationen entnehmen sie bitte dem internet.
> 
> ...



hier steht noch wenn ich nicht innerhalb der frist bezahle das ein gerichtliches mahnverfahren gegen mich eingeleitet wird

und weiter unten wird mir auch netterweise angeboten das in raten zu zahlen

wie lächerlich 
ich werde weiter tee trinken und meine wand mit der post von vision bill tapezieren.:-D


----------



## blabliblub (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

das hab ich hier irgendwo rausgelesen.....wenn die post vom gericht kommt...soll man widerrufen..


----------



## webwatcher (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



blabliblub schrieb:


> das hab ich hier irgendwo rausgelesen.....wenn die post vom gericht kommt...soll man widerrufen..


Das nennt sich gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid und kommt in der Nutzlosbranche so oft 
wie der Jackpot im Lotto.

Da die Chance so extrem klein ist, ihn mal zu Gesicht zu bekommen ( es sein denn in gut sortierten Schreibwarengeschäften) hier zur Ansicht:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

und die Gebrauchsanleitung für den unwahrscheinlichsten Fall der Fälle:
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## schaimane (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

...auch ich hab jetzt die post vom anwalt ...auch insgesamt 119,25 € werd mir dann auch mal nen Teechen brühn und abwarten :sun:


----------



## aragornlala (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ich zeige seit der ersten VB Rechnung keine Reaktion. Heute kommt die erste "Zahlungsaufforderung". Mich verwundert, dass gleich bei der 1. Mahnung also der 2. Brief mit Gerichtsvollzieher gedroht wird und nicht wie in der Norm, darauf hingewiesen wird, dass man die Überweisung vielleicht übersehen hätte...
An wen müsste ich jetzt zur meiner eigenen Sicherheit ein Widerspruch gemäß der Musterbriefe schicken? An den Anwalt oder an VB? 
1 Jahr lang darf ich "widersprechen" oder?
mfg und vielen dank


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



aragornlala schrieb:


> An wen müsste ich jetzt zur meiner eigenen Sicherheit ein Widerspruch gemäß der Musterbriefe schicken?



Steht das hier irgendwo im Thread, dass man bei einem nichtexistenten Vertrag einen Widerspruch schicken muss? - Nein.
Was sollte das auch bringen?
Das bringt dasselbe, wie wenn Du einem Ochsen das Alphabet beibringst. Anschließend kann der dann zwei Buchstaben: "m" und "u".



aragornlala schrieb:


> An den Anwalt oder an VB?



Von mir aus auch an den Weihnachtsmann.



aragornlala schrieb:


> 1 Jahr lang darf ich "widersprechen" oder?
> mfg und vielen dank



Wo steht das bitte?

Wenn es keinen Vertrag gibt, kann man auch tausend Jahre widersprechen.

Der "Unternehmer", um den es hier geht, hat auch bisher noch in keinem einzigen, uns bekannten Fall versucht, vor Gericht seine Behauptung geltend zu machen, es existiere hier ein wirksamer Vertrag.
Was man nur so deuten kann, dass er selbst nicht dran glaubt.


----------



## aragornlala (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Deswegen schrieb ich ja " zur meiner eigenen Sicherheit" wobei ich "Sicherheit wohl eher mit Beruhigung vertauschen hätte sollen^^. Und das Hilfsverb "Müssen" war bewusst in den Modus des Konditionals gesetzt.

Sofern ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid (mit Ankreuzmöglichkeit) käme, sollte ich doch vorsorglich widersprechen oder?


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

dazu gibt es nicht mehr zu sagen als das

bzw diese Fassung des Themas


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Auch von echten Mahnbescheiden haben wir bezüglich dieses Anbieters bisher nie etwas gehört.
Ist auch ganz logisch. Da der betreffende Herr selbst nicht an die gerichtliche Durchsetzbarkeit seiner Forderungen glaubt, möchte er halt auch nicht die Gerichtsgebühr von 23 Euro riskieren, die er beim Mahnbescheid vorstrecken müsste.


----------



## Dilgej (9 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ich habe jetzt meine 2. post vom lieben anwalt bekommen wo mir auf schärfste versucht angst zu machen.droht mit dem weinachtsmann und so.in dem ganzen text freue ich mich über einen satz wo drin steht das er mir letzt malig die chance gibt zu bezahlen,ich hoffe doch er meint es ernst mit seiner  letzten chance.


----------



## krennz (9 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Lehn dich zurück u nd grins Dir eins.

Wenn Du ne kalte Wohnung hättest, würde Dir vlt die heisse Luft die die produzieren ein paar Cent Heizkosten sparen.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## skorpion (9 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hi @all,

würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir irgendjemand hier weiterhelfen könnte. Gestern beim Fernsehen habe ich die xxx Werbung für 4 cent / min gesehen, dies hatte mich neugierig gemacht und habe dort von meinem Handy aus angerufen (die Rufnummer: 03025557555). Gleich am Anfang wurde irgendetwas von einer Registrierung genannt und man mit der Taste 1 die AGBs hören. Dies habe ich ausgewählt, habe aber dann nach ca. 30 aufgelegt. 
Als die Werbung nochmal im Fernseh lief, ist mir dann aufgefallen (das klein gedruckte), dass man in einem jeden Tag für 60 min telefonieren kann und einen pauschal Betrag von 72 € zahlen muss. Jetzt war ich mir dann sehr unsicher ob ich nun vorhin registriert worden bin oder nicht...Um dies klar zu stellen habe ich dann nochmal angerufen, aber diesmal wurde ich sofort irgendwie weitergeleitet und hatte nicht mehr die Chance die AGBs nochmal zu hören, ich hatte nur die Auswahltasten 1 bis 5 oder 6, ich habe dann sofort aufgelegt. 
Irgendwann in der Nacht habe ich dann eine SMS bekommen, in der steht dass ich kostenlos xxx-Gespräche führen kann wenn ich sofort zurück rufe. Ich habe nicht geantwortet und SMS gelöscht. 
In der früh habe ich auch ein Anruf von 06924794095 bekommen...ich habe zu dieser Zeit geschlafen und habe erst später den Anruf bemerkt. Ich habe zurück angerufen und keiner hat geantwortet. Gegen Mittag hat mich nochmal diese Rufnummer angerufen, bin aber nicht ran gegangen. 

Frage: Was soll ich jetzt machen? Soll ich beim nächsten mal ran gehen? Oder einfach ignorieren und niemals mit denen telefonieren. Keine Adresse geben usw.??

Vielen für eure Hilfe im Voraus


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



skorpion schrieb:


> Frage: Was soll ich jetzt machen? Soll ich beim nächsten mal ran gehen? Oder einfach ignorieren und niemals mit denen telefonieren. Keine Adresse geben usw.??



Nicht mit denen telefonieren. Bzw. wenn die Dich am Telefon erwischen, nicht die Adresse rausgeben. Darauf haben die auch keinen Anspruch, es gibt bei diesem "Geschäftsmodell" keinen kostenpflichtigen Dienstvertrag. Die können sich ihren Zahlungsanspruch in Messing einrahmen und über den Kamin hängen.

Pass auch auf, wenn so unverfängliche Anrufe von einem angeblichen Paketdienst kommen, wo angeblich das Etikett nicht lesbar wäre und die "nur nochmal schnell Deine Adresse" bräuchten...
Das ist allerdings nur eine von mehreren Varianten.


----------



## skorpion (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Danke für deine Antwort. Das heißt also, ich gebe auf keinen Fall meine Adresse raus. Können Sie den die Adresse nicht durch meine Handynummer rausbekommen? Mein Handynummer ist nicht eingetragen in einem Telefonbuch. 
Sollte ich vielleicht mir eine neue Handynummer besorgen?


----------



## krennz (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ich würde mir keine neue Handynummer besorgen, sondern meinem Provider verbieten meine Kundendaten rauszugeben.

Aber selbst wenn die an Daten kommen würde ich alles was nach xxx aussieht entweder sofort entsorgen, oder meine Anschrift unleserlich machen "Annahme verweigert " drauf und zurück in den gelben Kasten.
Sollen die doch ihren Schrott selber lesen.:sun:

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



skorpion schrieb:


> In der früh habe ich auch ein Anruf von 06924794095 bekommen...ich habe zu dieser Zeit geschlafen und habe erst später den Anruf bemerkt. Ich habe zurück angerufen und keiner hat geantwortet.


Diese Nummer ist bekannt
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/06924794095
Sie befindet sich in einem Rufnummernblock der SNT Telekom:

RN-Block:	24794
Betreiber:	SNT Deutschland AG
Reuterweg 47
60323 Frankfurt am Main
snt-ag.de

Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass "normale" Nutzer Nummern dieser Firma nützen, die Mehrwertnummern anbietet und u.a. "Kundenkontakt" und "Forderungsmanagement" als ihre Kompetenzen nennt. siehe bereits hier
Ob Vision Bill Kunde der SNT ist, kann ich nicht ausschließen. Muß man mal beobachten. Sollten die noch einmal anrufen, bitte die SNT nach §13a UKlaG um Auskunft, wer der Nutzer der Nummer ist. 



krennz schrieb:


> Ich würde mir keine neue Handynummer besorgen, sondern meinem Provider verbieten meine Kundendaten rauszugeben.


 Es gibt eine nicht verifizierte Aussage aus der "Szene", dass ein einer Firma X nahe stehender (_sitzender_) Mobilfunkanbieter Y dafür bezahlt wird, die Teilnehmerdaten zu einer Nummer bekannt zu geben (angeblich 3,50 Euro/Adresse). Das wäre _zumindest_ skandalös. Wie gesagt: es ist eine glaubhafte Aussage, aber es ist nicht verifiziert... 
Wenn hier jemand mitliest, der das verifizieren kann, soll er sich bitte melden, damit man die Firma Y offensiv damit konfrontieren kann. Wer sich auskennt, weiß, wer Y ist...


----------



## skorpion (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Was heißt das jetzt für mich? Bin etwas durcheinander...Soll ich jetzt die einfach ignorieren und meine Adresse aufjedenfall nicht preis geben?


----------



## bernhard (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Man gibt NIEMALS seine Adresse gegenüber Unbekannten heraus.


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Es besteht bei diesem "Geschäftsmodell" kein Zahlungsanspruch, also besteht auch keine Veranlassung, die Adresse rauszugeben.


----------



## Hochsauerländer (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Jetzt hats mich auch erwischt mit 2 mal 72 €. Es betrifft das Handy meines 16-jährigen Sohnes, der diese Nummern im April angerufen habe soll. Das bestreitet er allerdings vehement. Wie dem auch sein, als Minderjähriger dürfte er keinen Zugang zu den Schmuddelnummern haben. Abos kann er sowiesonicht abschließen, wenn ich richtig informiert bin. Meine Adresses haben die meinem Jungen mir dem vermeintlichen Paketdienst entlockt. 

Ich werde wie folgt vorgehen:
1. Der Forderung widersprechen (per EMail schon geschehen, Brief folgt)

2. EVN besorgen um zu sehen, ob da überhaupt etwas steht

3. Den Anbieter darauf hinweisen, dass er bitte den direkten Weg vors Gericht geht und  mich mit Mahnungen und Inkassounternehmen verschont.


Hab ich noch was vergessen?


----------



## krennz (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



> Hab ich noch was vergessen?






Minderjährige bedürfen i.d.Regel der Zustimmung der Sorgeberechtigten zum Abschluss eines ABOs.

 Lediglich dann, wenn ein gelber Brief mit Staatswappen kommt muss man  widersprechen und den Brief per Einschreiben mit Rückschein ans Amtsgericht zurückschicken.

Sollte Dein Sohn dochnoch den "Missbrauch" gestehen könntest Du evtl. das Jugendamt einschalten, da diese Telefonsexline kein Altersverifikationssystem einsetzt, was eigentlich Vorschrift ist.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Hochsauerländer (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Jau, hast recht.

4. Ingnorieren

Vielleicht sollte ich tatsächlich das Jugendamt einschalten. Aber zuerst möchte ich wissen, was auf meinem EVN steht.


----------



## Epektuz (16 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hi Läute,

Mein Vater fand zwei drei Briefe Von VC und Co in meiner ablage P. (das nechste mal verbrenne ich die direkt) und er war natürlich exaggerated angry auf mich, weil er nicht verstand was das ist und wieso die von mir geld wollen.
da ich mit meinem vater nicht darüber reden kann weil alles was mich betrieft eh nach seiner auffassung meine schuld ist ^^ schlepte ich in mit zur Polizei damit die ihm sagen konnten Hören sie Herr ....... am besten garnicht darauf eingehen antworten oder Zahlen direkt damit in die tonne oder in den Ofen 
°oO(ab in den ofen scheiße hätte ich das mal gemacht) naja allso Jungs und Mädels falls ihr auch post bekommt von VC und co braucht keine angst haben das eure eltern euch den kopf abreißen ihr habt ja nicht jeder so einen Vater wie ich  wenn sie es nicht verstehen direkt hier ins Forum schicken oder zur Polizei.

weiterhin viel spass beim Briefe Sammeln irgent wann geht auch dennen mal das geld aus


----------



## Micke (16 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hallo zusamm hab gedacht meld mich ma wieder also bei mir warns 2 mahnungen von dem großen anwalt seit 6 wochen garnix mehr also für die die hier neu sind macht euch keine platte da kommt nix hatte auch saumäßig schiss dann bin ich auf diese seite hier gestoßen hab mir alles durchgelesen und die leute haben hier alle recht es passiert garnix also von mir nochmal ein super großes dankeschön an euch alle ihr seit die besten also macht euch nich heiß alles vur heiße luft danke danke danke an alle


----------



## Mouts (16 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Also ich habe auch einen Brief bekommen dass ich 50€ zahlen soll

Ich hab den Brief weggeworfen. War das dumm oder ist es egal ob man ihn aufhebt oder nicht.
Auch von einer Firma aus Retz und noch vielen anderen Orten

Bin erst 15 was meint ihr wenn ein zweiter Brief kommt ich dann machen soll. soll ich es meinen Eltern sagen (hab ein bisschen Angst davor).

Soll ich ihnen die Seite zeigen damit sie mir glauben dass wir nichts zahlen müssen oder sollen wir zur Polizei gehen oder gar nichts machen?


----------



## bernhard (16 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Mouts schrieb:


> Ich hab den Brief weggeworfen.


Hoffentlich in die Recyclingtonne. Papier ist Wertstoff.

Im Forum ist kein Fall bekannt, in dem man mehr tun musste als den Mahndroh-Müll sachgerecht entsorgen.


----------



## johinos (16 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Mouts schrieb:


> Später ist eine Rechnung per Post gekommen





Mouts schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch einen Brief bekommen dass ich 50€ zahlen soll
> 
> Auch von einer Firma aus Retz und noch vielen anderen Orten





Mouts schrieb:


> Bin erst 15



Hast Du nun eine oder mehrere Rechnungen bekommen?

Egal - als nächstes Eltern Bescheid sagen! Dafür sind die doch da, damit sie Dir jetzt helfen! Wenn sie es schon unterlassen haben, Dir vorsichtigeren Umgang mit dem Internet beizubringen, dann müssen sie Dir wenigstens jetzt helfen.

Wenn Deine Eltern gerade keine Zeit haben, kannste ja schon mal lesen:

Einfach hier ganz nach oben scrollen, steht eigentlich alles drin - unbedingt den Eltern zeigen!

Und das auch: 
Sicherheit im Internet: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Mouts (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ich hab erst einen Brief bekommen

Ich hab hier immer wieder was gelesen von einem Brief wo man was ankreuzen muss. Kommt so was wirklich oder nicht?

Wie lange dauert es ca. bis diese Leute aufgeben? Und bringt es sich wirklich was es meinen Eltern zu sagen wenn nichts passiert?


----------



## johinos (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Dieser "Brief mit Ankreuzen" heißt Mahnbescheid, und mehr dazu gibt's da: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/57340-mahnbescheidswahn.html 

Ob "sowas" kommt, und wann "diese Leute aufgeben" ist vom Einzelfall abhängig. Entscheiden und den Stress aushalten musst Du alleine! 

Warum nicht den Eltern Bescheid sagen? Hast Du kein Vertrauen zu Ihnen? Natürlich sind die nicht begeistert, schließlich hast Du anscheinend nicht genug aufgepasst. Aber auch das kannst Du aushalten, da musst Du durch!

Was war mit den anderen Briefen, Du hast noch woanders gepostet?


----------



## dvill (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Der grassierende Mahnbescheidswahn wird durch überkorrekte Besserwisserantworten genährt.

Mahnbescheide bei den Nutzlosen sind seltener als Lottojackpots oder Biltzeinschläge. Trotzdem wird permant darüber geschwatzt und das Thema dadurch hochgespielt.

Die Erfahrungen des Forums in über vier Jahren mit allen Einschüchterungsfallen zusammen besagen:

a) Unaufgefordert eintreffender Mahndroh-Müll von konspirativ operierende Postfachbanden oder von Inkasso- oder Rechtsanwaltskomplizen kann reaktionslos entsorgt werden und alles ist gut.

b) Schreiben von Behörden, Ämtern oder Gerichten wären anders zu behandeln. Auf den Fall darf man aber unbesorgt warten und dann mit einem Kreuzchen alles richtig machen.

Als Antwort für Mahndrohbelästigte reicht a). Falls b) eintreten sollte, ist genügend Zeit für mehr Information.


----------



## webwatcher (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



dvill schrieb:


> Der grassierende Mahnbescheidswahn wird durch überkorrekte Besserwisserantworten genährt.


und spielt damit den Nutzlosen  in die Hände  bzw auf´s Bankkonto. Es ist daher
 nicht auszuschließen, dass in Foren/Blogs  Uboote  aus der Nutzlosbranche getarnt als panisch 
Hilfesuchende die Mahnbescheidshysterie zusätzlich anfachen.


dvill schrieb:


> Als Antwort für Mahndrohbelästigte reicht a). Falls b) eintreten sollte, ist genügend Zeit für mehr Information.


Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Mouts (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



johinos schrieb:


> Was war mit den anderen Briefen, Du hast noch woanders gepostet?


 
Ich versteh jetzt nicht so richtig.

Wenn du das meinst: Ich hab erst einen anderen Thread aufgemacht weil ich mich hier noch nicht so gut auskenne.


----------



## johinos (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Mouts schrieb:


> Auch von einer Firma aus Retz und noch vielen anderen Orten


Was bedeutet das?


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



> ...aus Retz...





johinos schrieb:


> Was bedeutet das?


Retz ist ein kleines Städtchen in Niederösterreich, kurz vor der tschechischen Grenze. Googlemaps
Wenn man von dort aus über die tschechische Grenze fährt, kommt man nach Znojmo.
In Znojmo (Znaim) findet man z.B. eine Firma namens *Tele Inside Sro* (ehemals Mobile Entertainment Network sro). Es gibt dort weitere Firmen wie die *Eros Video Entertainment* (aufgefallen wegen kostenpflichtiger SMS in Österreich und wegen Pingbetrug mit 0137 in Deutschland) oder *Mobile Marketing sro.
*
Beschränken wir uns der Übersicht wegen auf die Tele Inside sro.*..

*Bei der Branchenmesse "Eurowebtainment" gaben zwei Österreich "Znojmo" als Herkunft und "Phonecash.tv" als Firma an:

Phonecash.TV CZ-Znojmo Th* M*  
Phonecash.TV CZ-Znojmo S* Sch*

Diese Phonecash (Vision-GF R*D* sprach von "wir") betreibt das "Partnerprogramm" der Vision und bewarb dieses in einer Veröffentlichung aus Düsseldorf..., die "Tele Inside" betreibt das Vision-Geschäftrsmodell in Österreich (man landet dort aber bei der Düsseldorfer Vision, wenn man beispielsweise die AGB hören möchte und angibt, aus Deutschland anzurufen).

Diese Phonecash ist eine Limited aus Malta, einmal wurde der Herr S* Sch* als CEO genannt, dann ein österreicherischer Anwalt Mag. B* B*

Gegen Herrn Dr. B* ermittelte mehrfach die Rechtsanwaltskammer Tirol, meines Wissens wurde aber das letzte Verfahren eingestellt. 

Es *könnte* Zufall sein, dass Herr Mag. Dr. B* B* bei einer Firma "arco inkasso" auftaucht, die früher "Inkasso Dr. Böhler AG" hieß. Ebenso könnte es reiner Zufall sein, dass die ebenfalls bei dieser Firma auftauchende Italienerin M*G* bei weiteren Firmen auftaucht (u.a. war sie für "Phonecash, Au, Schweiz" bei der Eurowebtainment), unter anderem bei einer Firma, die sicherlich rein zufällig "MEN Mobile Entertainment Network" heißt, was nicht heißen _muß_, dass sie etwas mit der britischen und der tschechischen Firma (fast) gleichen Namens zu tun hat. 

Es *ist* aber kein Zufall.

frauen-kontakte.at/imprint = MEN/Tele-Inside in Znojmo, "Abrechnung" durch die GmbH aus Au
frauen-kontakte.ch/imprint = MEN/Tele-Inside in Znojmo, "Abrechnung" durch die GmbH aus Au


frauen-kontakte.ch/AGB


> Inhaber und Betreiber dieser Website ist die Firma Tele Inside sro. Auf frauen-kontakte.ch wird jedoch *ein Service der Mobile Entertainment Network GmbH* angeboten


Häääh?

Dort - bei der MEN - taucht ein weiterer einschlägig bekannter Österreicher auf, J*H* aus St. Johann (--> wir erinnern uns an Innosoft/Internet Options [Link aus Jugendschutzgründen entfernt]), dessen Frau Th* bei einem "Wohltätigkeitsverein" Schriftführerin ist (ebenso wie die Gattin des Phonecash-"CEO" Mag. Dr. B*B*) - und dieser Verein hat letztes Jahr eine fette Spende gekriegt von einer Firma "Vision" aus Düsseldorf anlässlich einer Radfahrt mit den Trikots dieser Telefonsexfirma.

So. Ist etwas ausführlich geworden und dem Mouts ist sicher schon schwindelig - aber es war ja johinos, der nach "Retz" gefragt hat. Und der packt das schon


----------



## Mouts (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



johinos schrieb:


> Was bedeutet das?


 

Damit meine ich dass auf der Rechnung als Ort der Firma Retz, Bratislava und noch viele weitere Orte angegeben sind^^


----------



## johinos (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ach so, das las sich so, als seien mehrere Rechnungen aus verschiedenen Orten gekommen. Es gibt also nur eine einzige Rechnung.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Mouts schrieb:


> Damit meine ich dass auf der Rechnung als Ort der Firma Retz, Bratislava und noch viele weitere Orte angegeben sind^^


welche Orte? Dann kam doch die Rechnung gar nicht von der Vision??? bin verwirrt...


----------



## Mouts (19 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> welche Orte? Dann kam doch die Rechnung gar nicht von der Vision??? bin verwirrt...


 
Als Firmensitz (der wahrscheinlich gar nicht existiert) müssen die ja was draufschreiben un damit es echter aussieht haben die wahrscheinlich dass draufgeschrieben.


----------



## aragornlala (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Die Vision Bill hat offenscheinlich zuerst Briefe an meine alte Wohnadresse (auf die die Handy Nr. vermutlich noch angemeldet war) geschickt. Irgendwie sind sie aber an meine neue Festnetznr. ganz woanders gekommen. Woran kann das liegen? Ein Mitbewohner hat den Wohnort dann schließlich nachvollziehbarer Weise bestätigt.

Dennoch können sie ja nicht sicher sein, dass ich hier wirklich wohne und die Mahnungen bekommen? Kann ich das von der Post à la "verzogen" wieder zurückschicken lassen?


----------



## EX-Taro (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ich würde das mal so versuchen. Empfänger unbekannt aufschreiben und wieder zurück an den Absender, einen Versuch ist es wert....


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



aragornlala schrieb:


> Die Vision Bill hat offenscheinlich zuerst Briefe an meine alte Wohnadresse (auf die die Handy Nr. vermutlich noch angemeldet war) geschickt.


woher weiß die Vision denn, auf wen das Handy angemeldet ist? Wer ist denn der Provider? Aus Düsseldorf zufällig?


----------



## aragornlala (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Das frage ich mich auch. Es ist ein Sim Kartenhandy mit D1.
Es erscheint auch sehr dubios, wie die Herrschaften auf meine neue Telefonnummer gekommen sind


----------



## Mickey (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Leuchte !
Ich möchte allen *verunsicherten*, durch Vision Bill betrogenen, Leuchten Hilfe und Rat geben. - habe Jura studiert und kenne mich deshalb mit der Rechtslage aus !
Zunächst mein Fall, wahrscheinlich ist eure Geschichte ähnlich - aber mit 99,99%iger Sicherheit rechtlich die gleiche !!
Bekam SMS mit Bitte um Rückruf einer Frankfurter Nummer (069 33399274)
Da ich privat und geschäftlich öfter in dieser Stadt bin, dachte ich nichts schlimmes und habe angerufen.
Dort erfuhr ich dann, dass das hier ein Erotik-Chat für 4Ct/Min sei...Habe nach 1-2Min. aufgelegt und dachte: "Naja, diese 8Ct/Min. hätteset du dir sparen können". Am nächsten Tag kam ein Anruf mit der Bitte meine Adresse zu nennen, damit mir die Rechnung über die Dauer meines Chat-Aufenthalts zugehen könne. (laut Einzelverbindungsnachweis 88sek.)

*72,- EUR für bestellte 30 Tage Chat Pauschale wurde berechnet !!:scherzkeks:*

Nun Mein Rat mit Begründung:
 [ edit] 

Wünsche euch einen schönen Sommer.... Mickey


----------



## webwatcher (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Mickey schrieb:


> . - habe Jura studiert und kenne mich deshalb mit der Rechtslage aus !


Erstens gibt es hier jede Menge Volljuristen mit beiden Staatsexamen,  die ausführliche Ratgeber
 hier gepostet haben 
Infos und Grundsatzartikel
und   dir dürfte dann bekannt sein, dass persönliche Rechtsberatung hier nicht gestattet ist.


----------



## Mouts (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo

Habe jetzt gerade meinen 2. Brief bekommen und möchte mich nur noch vergewissern dass ich eh nichts machen muss.

Also:

Der Absender ist Tele-Inside sro
                        Postfach 41, 2070 Retz

Es steht falls ich nicht bis 31. 5. bezahle (63.50€) werden sie ein Inkassobüro einschalten.



Meine Frage: Es steht doch draußen der Ort drauf (zwar keine Adresse aber vielleicht gehts trotzdem). Könnte ich da beim nächsten Brief nicht einfach draufschreiben dass meine Adresse nicht existiert? Und was genau müsste ich da draufschreiben?

Und sollte ich meinen Eltern was davon sagen weil ich bin erst 15 oder muss ich nicht weil eh nichts passieren kann?


----------



## Mickey (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Erstens gibt es hier jede Menge Volljuristen mit beiden Staatsexamen, die ausführliche Ratgeber
> hier gepostet haben
> Infos und Grundsatzartikel
> und dir dürfte dann bekannt sein, dass persönliche Rechtsberatung hier nicht gestattet ist.


 
Persönlich beraten würde ich dass nicht nennen, wenn ich meinen Fall schildere und rechtlich belege.
Jeder andere, der auf gleiche weise betrogen wurde, kann selbst Schlüsse daraus ziehen !!
Und darum geht es hier doch, oder ?! - Das endlich mal der Betrug belegt wird, und sei es nur in meinem persönlichen Fall - denkt ihr nicht, dass würde euren Mitgliedern zukünftig helfen !

Viele Grüße

Mickey


----------



## webwatcher (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Schildern kannst du aber keine  persönlichen Ratschläge erteilen.  Dazu zählen auch 
semantische Tricks wie "ich würde dies  oder das nicht  tun" 

Das  Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz verbietet dies. Wer hier postet, hat sich danach zu richten.


----------



## Mouts (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo

Habe jetzt gerade meinen 2. Brief bekommen und möchte mich nur noch vergewissern dass ich eh nichts machen muss.

Also:

Der Absender ist Tele-Inside sro
Postfach 41, 2070 Retz

Es steht falls ich nicht bis 31. 5. bezahle (63.50€) werden sie ein Inkassobüro einschalten.



Meine Frage: Es steht doch draußen der Ort drauf (zwar keine Adresse aber vielleicht gehts trotzdem). Könnte ich da beim nächsten Brief nicht einfach draufschreiben dass meine Adresse nicht existiert? Und was genau müsste ich da draufschreiben?

Und sollte ich meinen Eltern was davon sagen weil ich bin erst 15 oder muss ich nicht weil eh nichts passieren kann?


----------



## Mickey (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hm, Tricks möchte ich eigentlich keine einbringen...
Was ich möchte ist, dass der Trickbetrug von Vision Bill öffentlich gemacht wird, und damit ihre Einnahmen durch Betrug (darf man dass hier überhaupt beim Namen nennen?! ) verhindert werden !

Ich habe meinen Fall (s. einige Nachrichten zuvor) bereits geschildert, und würde diesen gerne rechtlich erklären; erklären warum ICH nicht zahle !

Ein Vertrag (nicht nur meiner, sondern jeder! ) kommt nur dann zu Stande, wenn 2 gültige Willenserklärungen - der Antrag und die Annahme - vorliegen § 433 BGB.

-auf meinen persönlichen Fall bezogen-:
1. *kein Antrag* durch Vision Bill !!
   die SMS hat kein Angebot über die berechnete 30 Tage Chat Pauschale für 72 EUR enthalten. Auch bei meinem Anruf der Frankfurter Nr. wurde mir dieses Produkt nicht angeboten und dessen Preis nicht genannt.
- dies wäre Vorraussetzung für eine gültige Annahme gewesen ! -

2. *Keine Annahme* von mir !!        
ich habe zu keinem Zeitpunkt gesagt: "Ja, ich möchte ihre Chat Pauschale zu 72,- EUR bestellen." !
- dies wäre Vorraussetzung für eine gültige Annahme gewesen ! -

= *3. Keine Willenserklärungen -kein Vertrag* - keine Bestellung - nach § 433 BGB !!

*= ich zahle nicht! *

- Wichtig: Vor Gericht müßte Vision Bill diese beiden Willenserklärungen vorlegen und beweisen ! Nicht ich die Unschuld! Aber mit dem Wissen fällt es einfach gelassen zu sein.
Alle Mahnungen öffne ich nicht, sondern sende sie mit "Annahme verweigert" zurück an die [edit] !
Falls vom Amtsgericht ein Schrieben kommt (was ich zu 99% ausschließe ), öffne ich es, kreuze Widerspruch an, und sende es ans Amtsgericht zurück.
Dannach höre ich nichts mehr! Denn dann müßte Vision Bill schon vor Gericht ziehen um von mir Geld zu sehen - und dann würde ihr [ edit]  öffentlich !! ( würde mich darauf freuen )

Viele Grüße

Mickey


----------



## krennz (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hi Mickey,

da Du hier so gross tönst, dass du Jurispudenz (oder wie heisst das?   ) studiert hast, könntest Du ja mal versuchen den ermittelnden Staatsanwalt bei der Statsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf, Abteilung 90 davon überzeugen, dass hier ein echter Betrug nach § 263 StGB vorliegt. Da liegen nämlich schon mindestens 5000 (nach eigener Aussage von R.D.) Anzeigen vor und nichts wird unternommen. Ausserdem fehlt ein wirksames Altersverifikationssystem, wie es nach dem Jugendschutzgesetz vorgeschreiben sei.

Viel Glück

Klaus


----------



## Reducal (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Mouts schrieb:


> Könnte ich da beim nächsten Brief nicht einfach draufschreiben dass meine Adresse nicht existiert? Und was genau müsste ich da draufschreiben?


Gehe besser an den Schalter bei deinem Postamt. Dort hat man einen Stempel, bei dem der Schalterangestellte ankreuzen kann, dass es den Empfänger nicht gibt, wenn du das dem so sagst. Wenn er dich nicht kennt, dann wird er entsprechend mitspielen. Andererseits lässt es sich allgemein auch gut damit leben, wenn man solche Briefe einfach in der blauen Tonne entsorgt oder zur Gewissensberuhigung abheftet, ohne weiter darauf zu reagieren.


----------



## Mouts (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Aber tele-inside ist doch das gleiche wie Vision Bill?


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



krennz schrieb:


> ...dass hier ein echter Betrug nach § 263 StGB vorliegt...


wo soll der vorliegen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Mouts schrieb:


> Aber tele-inside ist doch das gleiche wie Vision Bill?


Nein. Das genaue Verhältnis (wer ist Anbieter, wer rechnet ab) ist nicht immer so eindeutig... google

Tele Inside sro (ehemals Mobile Entertainment sro) ist eine tschechische Firma, die einer britischen Firma "gehört"

gib mal hier:
Informaèní server èeského soudnictví

bei "search" tele inside ein und klicke dann auf "Úplný výpis" - da steht alles.

Alleiniger Inhaber der Tele Inside sro ist die britische Firma

MOBILE ENTERTAINMENT NETWORK LTD.
Kent, Folkestone, CASTLE HILL AVENUE, INGLES MANOR

Inhaber dieser Firma ist mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Anbieterfirma für "Geschäftsführungsdienste". Daher kann man über die wahren Hintermänner nur spekulieren.

Ähnlich ist es mit der "Vision", die nach meinem Wissensstand in "Besitz" einer rumänischen Firma ist. Dass die Initialen des Betreibers der rumänischen Firmenseite angeblich dieselben sind, die der Düsseldorfer Vision-GF auf seinem Autokennzeichen (D-**) hat ist sicherlich Zufall. Immerhin könnten diese beiden Buchstaben ** ja auch für "*omputer*etrug" stehen. Aber ob es wirklich Werbung füpr dieses Forum sein soll?

Tele Inside sro ist also keinesfalls in irgendeiner Weise als "identisch" mit der Vision zu bezeichnen. Die mutmasslichen österreichischen Beteiligten der Familie H* aus St. Johann in Tirol sind jedenfalls nicht die Direktoren, auch wenn Frau H* und Herr H* junior jeweils bei einer britischen Firma Direktoren waren.
Da mußt Du also selbst graben...


----------



## Seegers (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo

ich habe auch eine Rechnung über 72 € bekommen.
Das lustige ist aber, ich habe die Xtra Karte vor 3 Jahren verkauft und ordnungsgemäß bei T-Mobile umgemeldet habe.

Nun bekomme ich aber die Rechnung. Vision Bill schreibt mir per Mail, dass ich telefoniert hätte und meine Daten mit geteilt hätte.

Gestern kam auch schon der 2. Brief. Mit Mahnkosten sind wir jetzt bei etwas über 80 €.

Mal schauen was noch passiert.


Seegers


----------



## Reducal (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Seegers schrieb:


> ordnungsgemäß ... umgemeldet


...dann warst du womöglich mit deiner Anschrift mal in einem Verzeichnis eingetragen, dem sich heute der Support der Visionäre bedienen. Deren Verzeichnis ist nicht zwingend aktuell, da kann man nichts machen. Dass der Käufer der Karte von vor drei Jahren den Anruf ausgeführt hat, kann sein, muss aber nicht. Genau so gut kann die damalige Nummer heute schon wieder ganz jmd. anderem gehören.


----------



## Mouts (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Aber bei tele-inside kann doch genauso wenig passieren wie bei Vision Bill oder?


----------



## Reducal (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Mouts schrieb:


> Aber bei tele-inside kann doch genauso wenig passieren wie bei Vision Bill oder?


Anscheinend, ja! Was soll da auch passieren, wo sich doch solche Anbieter auf ziemlich dünnem Eis bewegen.


----------



## Kouri (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo!

Ich hab auch so ein Problem.

Eben bei Tele Inside. Es wären 2x €65,00 zu bezahlen. Bis zum 9. 
Ich seh nicht ein wieso ich das zahlen sollte weil ich ja auch nirgends drauf hingewiesen wurde, dass ich da einen Vertrag abschließe aber jetzt hab ich irgendwie Angst.

Ich hab die anderen Beiträge schon gelesen. Die meisten aber da geht es ja in erster Linie um Vision Bill. Und nicht dass ich reagiere wie bei denen und dann pfändet mich Tele Inside.. :wall:

Bitte helft mir. Ich hab null Erfahrung mit sowas und bräuchte echt SCHNELL hilfe damit ich weiß was ich tun soll.

Ich hab mir schon überlegt ob ich einfach den Dreck einbezahlen soll und dann zu den Deckel und ein Schreiben hin dass ich weiter nichts mehr zahle weil auf der HOmepage von denen steht, dass wenn man das bezahlt weil es ja kein Abo ist, die Sache gegessen ist nach den 30 Tagen.

Bitte helft mir.
Soll ich einfach still halten.. Will nicht vor gericht und nicht dass ich dann am ende drei mal so viel zahlen muss... :cry:


----------



## krennz (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hi,

lies mal den Beitrag 377 auf Seite 38.
Ich verhalte mich in diesen Fällen wie ein Igel im Herbst. Geh erst mal in Winterschlaf. Wenn ich dann aufwache ist denen die Lust vergangen und die lassen mich in Ruhe. Wozu gibts Rundablagen?
Lehn Dich zurück, lass 7 gerade sein und freu Dich des Lebens.

Grüsse
Klaus


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Kouri schrieb:


> Soll ich einfach still halten.. Will nicht vor gericht und nicht dass ich dann am ende drei mal so viel zahlen muss... :cry:


zur Beruhigung empfehle ich den Gang zur Verbraucherzentrale. Tele-inside ist nicht Vision Bill - aber was für die Vision hier steht, gilt auch für die österreichischen Metas[_edit_]itbewerber.


----------



## Kouri (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> zur Beruhigung empfehle ich den Gang zur Verbraucherzentrale. Tele-inside ist nicht Vision Bill - aber was für die Vision hier steht, gilt auch für die österreichischen Metas[_edit_]itbewerber.


 
Kann mir da jemand ne Nummer geben oder wo muss ich da von Österreich aus genau hin anrufn.

Ich kann schon an nichts anderes mehr denken als an den mist..


----------



## krennz (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hi Kouri,

bei Euch heisst das wohl Arbeiterkammer.
Wie Du in dem Posting 377 auf Seite 38 lesen kannst, war der Verfasser bei der Arbeiterkammer und bekam die Antwort, dass er nicht reagieren soll, sondern, wie ich auch sagte, den Spam in die Rundablage befördern kann.
Wenn die merken, dass nichts zu holen ist, lassen die einen in Ruhe. Doch das kann dauern.
Ich lasse mich nicht einschüchtern und befolge den Rat der Arbeiterkammer.

Grüsse
Klaus


----------



## Kouri (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Puh!!!

MIr geht es wieder gut. Hab gerade mit der Arbeiterkammer/Konsumentenschutz telefoniert und die nette Dame da hat mir nicht viel neues gesagt.

Also für alle betreffend TELE INSIDE. :roll:

Ich soll EINGESCHRIEBEN einen Brief schicken in der steht, dass ich dich Rechnung nicht anerkenne und sie mir Detialierte Beweise schicken müssen dass ich einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe.

Wenn sie den Brief nicht annhemen - nicht mein Problem.

Und dann einfach so lassen und auf weitere Schreiben und Mahnungen und egal was kommt nicht reagieren!! Is komplett egal - ich hab alles nötige getan. 

Aber ich bekomm noch unterlagen diesbezüglich - mal sehen was da kommt 

Gott sei dank! 

Sie hat gesagt es gibt täglich 20 dieser Anrufe bei ihr *g*

Aber auch euch allen DANKE DANKE DANKE!!! 

Kouri


----------



## Mouts (5 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Kuori du hast gesagt man muss einen eingeschriebenen Brief denen schreiben.
Muss man das wirklich oder nur damit der Spam verkürzt wird und passiert nichts wenn man das nicht macht?


----------



## krennz (5 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hi Mouts,

bist Du Österreicher?
 Die österreichischiche Arbeiterkammer / Verbraucherschutz gibt die Empfehlung einen eingeschriebenen Brief an den Anbieter zu schicken, wobei Du von der Arbeiterkammer einen Text zugeschickt bekommst (Musterbrief)
 In Deutschland sagen die Verbraucherzentralen und die befasste Kripo: Garnichts machen, abwarten. Erst bei einem Mahnbescheid sollte man mit Widerspruch reagieren.
 Also, such Dir das passende aus.

Grüsse
 Klaus


----------



## derauchnoch (6 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo liebe Leute!

Ich will allen in Deutschland, Österreich und sonst wo von VB oder deren Ablegern belästigten Menschen Mut machen und deren mentale Verfassung stärken, in dem ich Euch sage:

Bei mir war das letztes Jahr im Oktober aktuell (die ganze Schose mit Rechnungen, Mahnungen, alles was Ihr hier lesen könnt). Ich habe ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein gesendet (AUSDRÜCKLICH für Deutschland: SPART EUCH DAS PORTO, DAS IST VOLLKOMMEN ÜBERFLÜSSIG !!!!!!!!!!), und DANACH HABE ICH NICHT MEHR REAGIERT.

ICH LEBE VOLLKOMMEN GLÜCKLCH, WERDE NICHT MEHR BEHELLIGT, BEKOMME KEINE POST MEHR VON VISIONEN GEPLAGTEN MENSCHEN, DIE GELD VON MIR HABEN WOLLEN.

Es ist vorbei - definitiv - und es ist mir nix passiert, ich habe keinen Cent bezahlt (ausser dem überflüssigen Porto !!!). Meine Schufa ist nach wie vor sauber, es ist so, als hätte der Spuk nie stattgefunden. Ich lese hier nur noch aus Interesse mit, wie viele arme Menschen immer wieder betroffen sind und fühle mit Euch.

Daher mein Rat: Macht Euch keine Sorgen, reagiert nicht auf die Schreiben und macht den Helmut Kohl (einfach aussitzen!!!).

Geniesst den Sommer und benutzt die Schreiben zum Anzünden von Sonnwendfeuern oder Lagerfeuern oder Grillstellen, als Toilettenpapier ist es nur im Notfall zu verwenden, weil viel zu hart.

Beste Grüße an die Gemeinde!

derauchnoch - der hat grade noch gefehlt !!


----------



## Mouts (6 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Aber ich bin erst 15 (ja ich bin aus Österreich)

was soll ich denn jetzt machen
Habt ihr tipps?


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

so wie in Deutschland wird es auch in Österreich ein entsprechendes Musterschreiben geben - das ist dann aber für die Eltern Minderjähriger...
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, wolltest Du Deinen Eltern die Sache nicht beichten. Wäre aber sinnvoll.

-->
teltarif.de Forum: Vision Communication / Minderjährige

siehe Beitrag von johinos 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/280416-post2.html


> als nächstes Eltern Bescheid sagen! Dafür sind die doch da, damit sie Dir jetzt helfen! Wenn sie es schon unterlassen haben, Dir vorsichtigeren Umgang mit dem Internet beizubringen, dann müssen sie Dir wenigstens jetzt helfen.


----------



## krennz (6 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hi mouts

Guck mal bei www.arbeiterkammer.at wenn Du auf KONSUMENT klickst hast Du rechts die "TOP5 Konsument" da steht "Dubiose Internetdienste" Wenn Du da drauf klickst ist da rechts der Musterbrief, den Deine Eltern an den Anbieter eingeschrieben mit Rückantwort absenden können. ("Minderjährige")

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Mouts (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben wie ich ihnen das sagen könnte?


----------



## krennz (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Erzähl Deinen Eltern wie es war, wieso Du auf die Telefonnummer reingefallen bist und das Du nur ein paar Sekunden auf Leitung warst.

Ausserdem kannst Du sie auf dieses Forum hinweisen. Da steht oft genug, dass es abz++ke ist.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Mouts (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Und kannst du mir eine Nummer sagen wo wir dann anrufen könnten weil bei deinem Link geht es ja in ersten Linie um Betrug um Internet


----------



## krennz (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Wenn Du die Arbeiterkammer meinst, da gibt es in meinem Link ein Impressum, da stehen oft die Nummern die du anrufen kannst. Ausserdem ist es eigentlich ziemlich egal, was Deine Eltern schreiben, sie können aber auch das Wort Internet durch TElefon ersetzten.

Grüsse

Klaus

Hab mir mal das Schreiben der Arbeiterkammer ausgedruckt.

Ich würde den Halbsatz   ... lassen, er/sie hätte auf der Seite xxx einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst bestellt.

Durch     ...lassen, er/sie hätte am Telefon einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst bestellt.

ersetzen.


----------



## Mouts (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Danke

Aber ist es schlimm wenn ich es meinen Eltern erst später sage, weil sie haben zurzeit sehr viel zu tun und da will ich sie nicht auch noch mit dem belasten


----------



## davil (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

@Mouts: bereite den Brief am besten selber vor, dann haben deine Eltern weniger Arbeit damit. Du solltest es ihnen aber auf jeden Fall so schnell wie möglich sagen, bevor sie unerwartet mit Post konfrontiert werden, das ist nämlich noch deutlich stressiger für Erwachsene.

Ich selbst habe vor 2 Tagen Post von tele-inside erhalten. Mein 11-jähriger Sohn hatte dort angerufen und blöderweise unsere Adresse angegeben. Bei dem Alter ist das Widerspruchsschreiben simpel (er hat der Dame am Telefon sogar gesagt, dass er 11 ist!), ich hab aber noch was draufgelegt: damit die freundlichen MitarbeiterInnen dort (o-ton gegenüber meinem Sohn: "selber Schuld wenn du dich angemeldet hast") auch was zu tun haben, was über die fertigen Briefbausteine für Mahnschreiben hinausgeht, hab ich eine Auskunft sowie eine Löschungsaufforderung gemäß Datenschutzgesetz mit auf den Brief gepackt. Damit ist nämlich tele-inside am Zug, und wenn sie dem nicht nachkommen, wandert die Sache weiter an die Datenschutzkommission (und die nehmen das hoffentlich ernster als so mancher Staatsanwalt bei Betrugsanzeigen wie in diesem Thread gelesen).

Sollte der Verein weiter darauf bestehen, meinem Sohn einen Adult-Telefonchat verkauft zu haben, wäre auch eine Anzeige wegen sexueller Belästigung Minderjähriger denkbar.

Sicherheitshalber hab ich auch noch die Nutzung der Daten für Verkaufs-, Werbe- und Informationszwecke untersagt, was sämtliche Möglichkeiten der finanziellen Verwertung zunichte macht.

Keine Macht den Abzockern!


----------



## kiki62 (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Mouts, 
auf jeden Fall solltest du es deinen Eltern sagen, sonst wird alles nur noch schlimmer.
Meinem Sohn (15) ist das gleiche passiert, allerdings hat er mir es sofort gesagt, als die von vision bill ihn dann auf dem Handy angerufen und gedroht haben, hat er Angst bekommen und die Adresse mitgeteilt. Gestern kam dann die Rechnung. Da es ihm unangenehm ist wollte er nur zahlen und dann seine Ruhe haben. So gehts aber nicht, sagte ich zu ihm. habe mir gleich gedacht, da stimmt was nicht! Nach ich dann gegoogelt habe, kam ich auf diese Seite und habe im Forum sehr viel erfahren und mir ist klar, das ist eine Riesenabzocke. Auf keinem Fall wird bezahlt!!!

Denk dran Mouts, rede mit deinen Eltern, wünsch dir viel Glück.
Lieben Gruß kiki :-p


----------



## krennz (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hi Kiki,

dann haben die also noch immer keine gültige Altersverifikation bei Vision Communication/ Vision-Bill?

Ich kann mich darüber beim Jugendamt beschweren, oder an die Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf, Abteilung 90, melden. Die müssen das, nach Runderlass des Justizministerium, in Amtshilfe an die entsprechende Stelle weiterleiten.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## kiki62 (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hi krennz,
also er hat mir gesagt, dass sie ihn gefragt haben ob er 18 ist und er hat ja gesagt. Hat aber auch gleich nach 3 Minuten aufgelegt. Jetzt fühlt er sich schuldig, das er gelogen hat. Aber trotzdem so geht es nicht!! Ich sag zu ihm er soll :sun: bleiben.
Gruß kiki


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

[offtopic]
Auf meinen Reisen durchs Internet fand ich eine lustige Seite:
s*xmagazin.eu mit einem SMS-Quiz

"Betreiber dieses Quiz ist die Firma Online-Livecam GmbH (Franzosenhausweg 51, 4020 Linz, FN 225273i, Landesgericht Linz). Dieses Quiz wird über eine kostenpflichtige Servicerufnummer abgewickelt.
(...)
Das SMS-Gewinnspiel besteht aus 1 Gewinnfrage mit jeweils 3 Antwortmöglichkeiten. Die Beantwortung einer Frage erfolgt mittels senden einer SMS, mit dem Text „win a“ „win b“ oder „win c“ an die Nummer 0900 377 701 (Euro 0,70/SMS). Eine mehrfache Teilnahme ist möglich und erhöht die Gewinnchance. Das Gewinnspiel läuft jeweils ein ganzes Kalendermonat. Letztmögliche Teilnahme (Einsendeschluss) ist daher der Monatsletzte 24:00 Uhr MEZ."

Die Nummer gehört der atms, der österreichischen Schwester der dtms.

Seitenbetreiber ist eine "Online-Livecam GmbH" aus Linz, GF E*D*

Na und?
Abwarten.

Dieser Firma, die zu 100% einer Online-Magazin GmbH (GF K*A*) gehört,  gehören laut compnet.at 34% einer Online-Callcenter GmbH in Wien. 30% dieser Firma gehören laut compnet.at Herrn J* H*, der auch der GF der Firma ist.

J*H* ist Gesellschafter der "MEN Mobile Entertainment Network" in der Schweiz. Die GFin der Firma besuchte die Eurowebtainment für die maltesische "Phonecash Ltd".

Das ist in Österreich - ähnlich wie bei uns - ein ganzes Netzwerk von Firmen und Dienstanbietern...

Falls österreichische Medien hier aufkreuzen: Wir helfen hier gerne, das auseinander zu klamüsern...

Für österreichische Medien sollten Minderjährige in den Fängen dieser Firmen durchaus auch ein Thema sein...

[/offtopic]

"reversed quoting" 



krennz schrieb:


> Da haben wir dann sowas wie nen Zusammenhang, denn Vision Communication / Vision-Bill hats auch mit den Maltesern. (Partnerunternehmen)


 Die Düsseldorfer arbeiten eng mit den Österreichern zusammen. Ein direkter Beleg für einen direkten Zusammenhang existiert nicht. Wie Du richtig sagst Phonecash aus Malta schmeißt offiziell das "Partnerprogramm". Man tritt als "neue, junge Firma" bei einschlägigen Treffen in Deutschland auf. Google mal, dann kannst Du die Jungs mal leibhaftig sehen


----------



## krennz (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Da haben wir dann sowas wie nen Zusammenhang, denn Vision Communication / Vision-Bill hats auch mit den Maltesern. (Partnerunternehmen)


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hier mal eine Diskussion von der "anderen Seite" aus...
(Quelle: google, genauer über PN)




> teste grad so nebenbei die phonecash.tv nummern in blogs. da kann man aber noch nicht viel sagn weil hab ich erst ein monat laufn. mehr wie einen anrufer am tag bringt das nicht.. *bei der hälfte davon ist scheinbar keine adresse zu generiern und die andere hälfte ist im rechnungslauf*.. mal sehn wieviele einzahln bzw. übers inkasso noch was bringen. einer hat bis jetzt eingezahlt. wenns was bringt sollte ich mir überlegn seiten direkt auf dieses angebot auszulegen. jetzt is die werbung wiegesagt nur in blogs die zu anderen themen laufn.





> Es liegt mir fern, Euch kritisieren zu wollen, aber die Kunden sind auch nicht blöde. Die haben inzwischen langsam geschnallt, daß diese 4- bzw. 3-Cent-Nummern Verarsche sind - zudem sind sie rechtlich auch nicht ganz einwandfrei. Ich rechne damit, daß die Bundesnetzagentur hier noch dagegen vorgeht. In anderen Bereichen hat sie das im letzten Jahr sehr deutlich getan. Zudem glaube ich, daß diese vermeintlich so billigen Nummern im Internet schlechter laufen als im TV, weil der Kunde im Internet viel mehr Zeit zum Lesen hat, während ihm in einer TV-Werbung nur der Minutenpreis auffallen wird - daß es sich dabei um ein Abo handelt, wird er dort überlesen.
> 
> Abgesehen davon, daß ich diese Nummern keineswegs gutheiße, weil sie mit dazu beitragen, den Markt für uns alle kaputt zu machen, halte ich sie auch für ein auf Sand gebautes Haus, denn früher oder später wird die Bundesnetzagentur diese Nummern dicht machen. Beschwerden diesbezüglich gab es schon. In Verbraucherforen wird ebenfalls vor diesen Telefonsexangeboten gewarnt - zurecht, wie ich finde. In meinen Augen sind sie schlicht Abzocke. Wenn ich treue Stammkunden generieren will, sollte ich ihnen reinen Wein einschenken und von vornherein nicht bei den Kosten zu mauscheln versuchen. Alles andere rächt sich hinterher bitter.





> jo die leben rein vom inkasso und den angsthasen die einzahlen denke ich. hab mich auch immer gewundert wie man sowas um 4cent anbieten kann bis ich mal genau hingesehn und den "schmäh" geschnallt hab. fürn betreiber geht die rechnung sicher auf weil das angebot nutzen werden am ende wohl auch von denen die einzahlen die wenigsten. ist sicher kein angebot mit zukunft aber naja..
> 
> und wegen 3 bzw 4cent.. ich kenne jetzt nur die phonecash welche das als PP anbieten und bei denen ist die preisangabe mit 4cent.



Für die "andere Seite" ist also PHONECASH der Anbieter. Klar.

(...leben rein vom Inkasso...)


> So ist es. Nur daß die Betreiber eben keine rechtliche Grundlage dafür haben. Wenn einer nicht bezahlt, können sie nicht viel machen.





> Die meisten fallen aus allen Wolken, wenn sie die erste Rechnung - auch noch per Post - kriegen. Diese Kunden fühlen sich zu recht getäuscht und verarscht, weil nirgendwo die Rede war, daß ihnen eine Rechnung zugestellt wird. Ich würde mich auch unwohl fühlen, wenn irgendein dubioser Anbieter klammheimlich meine Adresse irgendwo rausgesucht hätte, um mir eine Rechnung zu schicken, von der ich im Vorfeld keine Kenntnis erhielt.


so redet man also bei denen, die an jedem, der zahlt, mitverdienen
Geld stinkt nicht...


----------



## krennz (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hab mir mal gerade die AGB der Vision-Com+unication.tv reingezogen.
 Hört sich eigentlich ganz nett an. AAABER. Es wird nicht danach gehandelt.
  Und das die Branche über den Herrn aus, nunmehr, Goch zurecht lästert ist vollkommen zu verstehen. Besonders die Aussage, das keine rechtliche Grundlage für die Kosten besteht ist für uns alle hier und in mindestens zwei weiteren Foren Gold wert.
 Werde das mal ausdrucken.

Grüsse
 Klaus


----------



## Keeper1 (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hi...

ich brauche euren Rat...
Vor ein paar Tagen kam die erste Mahnung von Vision Bill....
wie es dazu gekommen ist, ist wohl klar  
ich habe aber nicht gewusst das das ganze mit einem Abo verbunden ist, und länger als eine minute ging das gespräch sowieso nicht.

Ich soll jetz knapp 80 euro beszahlen, inklusive dem ersten Mahnbescheid,
wie gehe ich jetzt am besten vor?
Schicke ich einen Brief oder lass ichs drauf ankommen?

gruß


----------



## Mickey (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hi....

Du kannst dir den Brief und das Porto sparen. Dein Einspruch würde eh nicht gelesen werden.
Dafür bekommst du noch einige weitere Mahnungen, bis die merken, dass du dich wohl nicht verarschen läßt und nichts zahlst, was du nicht bestellt hast.
...Also keine Panik !


----------



## krennz (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Spätestens wenn der Ra[ edit] (man soll ja den Namen unkenntlich machen indem man Buchstaben aus xxt :-p) seinen zweiten Brief unbeantwortet bekommt (erfolgt keine Zahlung) geben die auf.

Also: Ruhe bewahren und nichts tun. 

Ich persönlich würde zwar meine Anschrift unkenntlich machen und den nächsten Brief mit "Annahme verweigert" zurück in den gelben Kasten werfen (evtl. Rückporto trägt der Absender VB) was evtl. die Prozedur abkürzt. Muss aber nicht sein.

Grüsse

Klaus


Zitat aus den AGB:  Der Nutzer bestimmt selbst, wie lange er das Angebot nutzt. Ende

Darauf leitet Herr R. D. auch dann ein Abo ab, wenn der Nutzer nach z.B. 30 Sekunden auflegt.


----------



## Keeper1 (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Also ist das ganze ist nur ein einschüchtern und nichts weiter?
Wie sieht das ganze rechtlich aus? 
können die mir was?

oder die inkassofirmen?



gruß


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Keeper1 schrieb:


> Also ist das ganze ist nur ein einschüchtern und nichts weiter?


Das ist das "Geschäftsprinzip" der Nutzlosbranche 


Keeper1 schrieb:


> können die mir was?


Mit Mahnmüll vollpflastern > Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


Keeper1 schrieb:


> oder die inkassofirmen?


Inkassofuzzis sind bezahlte Schreibknechte ohne jede Sonderrechte, nichts weiter


----------



## krennz (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Nach den Erfahrungen, die ich, auch in anderen Foren, mit VB gemacht habe ist es nur EINSCHÜCHTERUNG und vera***e. 
 Wer sich ruhig verhält und nichts tut brauch keine Angst zu haben. Die bellen, aber sie beissen nicht:-p. Frei nach dem Motto."Die wollen doch nur spielen":roll:
 Lehn Dich zurück und bewahre Ruhe.

Grüsse
 Klaus


----------



## Keeper1 (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Okay, dann werde ich abwarten wies weitergeht....
ich werde jetz dann wohl mit weiteren Briefen bombadiert?:wall::-p

aber nochmal um sicher zugehn....
die können mir keinen Strick aus der ganzen sache drehn?
+


gruß


----------



## krennz (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Wenn Du denen keinen Hanf lieferst, NEIN.


----------



## webwatcher (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Keeper1 schrieb:


> die können mir keinen Strick aus der ganzen sache drehn?


Was willst du denn noch? Garantiescheine gibt es hier nicht und  persönliche 
Rechtsberatung ist nicht erlaubt. 
Nur soviel: Du  wärst  der absolut erste.


----------



## Keeper1 (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

okay danke


----------



## krennz (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

[ edit ] 

War da nicht auch was mit Österreich


----------



## Mouts (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

also ich melde mich nochmal aus Österreich

Jetzt ist der 3. Brief gekommen und zwar von arco inkasso s.r.o.
                                                             Bahnhofplatz 6, 6300 Wörgl

Wenn ich es jetzt meinen Eltern sage, wo sollen wir den Brief dann hinschicken?

Oder wäre es nicht klüger bei einer Nummer von der Arbeiterkammer anzurufen und ihnen alles genau zu erzählen? Dass sie mir sagen was genau ich machen soll?


----------



## bernhard (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Das beweist doch, dass nichts passiert. Es kommen Briefe. Aber nicht mehr, als die Altpapiertonne fassen kann. Sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## Joel (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hallo Leute ich hab ein "ernstes" probelm.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfn.
Also ich hab auch wie alle anderen hier ein schreiben von Vision Bill
bekommen.
Ich bin 15 Jahre. und habe dort angerufn , eigentlich nur aus spaß, und nich für mein vergnügen. so bin ich nicht drauf.
Aber als ich dann dort iwas von 30 tagen und abo gehört habe hab ich wieder aufgelegt.
In dem Schreiben steht eine Rechnung von 72€
ich habe meinen Eltern gesaqt ich habe dort nicht angerufn und dass ich keine ahnung hab von dem ganzen.
Naja aber die Nummer wird bestimmt auf der Telefonrechnung stehn.
Ich habe vision Bill vor 2 tagen geschriebn dass ich kein Abo von ihnen möchte und dass sie uns in ruhe lassen sollen.
seit dem kam nichts mehr. 
Bitte bitte helft mir und saqt mir was ich tun soll.
Ich bitte euch herzlich mein Vater hat sich sehr aufgereqt.
Dass darf er nicht so sehr daher er eine cll hat
also bitte helft mir.
liebe grüße


----------



## Teleton (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Vorab zur Beruhigung:
Vision Bill hat - soweit ersichtlich- noch nie einen "Kunden" (egal ob Voll- oder Minderjährig) wegen der angeblichen Abos verklagt. Dasselbe gilt auch für alle Mitbewerber mit dem gleichen Geschäftsmodell.

Ein echtes Problem ist das Ganze sowieso nicht, als Minderjähriger bist Du vom Gesetz besonders geschützt, lies mal hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430


Es werden aber weiter Mahnbriefe kommen. Du solltst daher überlegen bei Deinen Eltern zu "beichten". Ich glaube nicht dass Deine Eltern Dir den Kopf abreissen insbesondere wenn Du sie hier lesen lässt. 
Ich würde mir eher Sorgen  machen, wenn mein Sohn sich in Deinem Alter nicht für solche Dienste  interessiert. Und ich wäre froh wenn er sich bei Problemen noch an mich wendet. Ärgern würde ich mich hauptsächlich über denjenigen der solche Dienst auch Jugendlichen zugänglich und dann noch Forderungen geltend macht. Fürs Flunkern ("war ich nicht") und nur dafür gäbe es dann noch ein grauenhafte Strafe im Bereich von z.B.:3x Spülmaschine ausräumen, 1x Auto waschen oder Samstags einkaufen gehen, mehr nicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Mouts schrieb:


> also ich melde mich nochmal aus Österreich
> Jetzt ist der 3. Brief gekommen und zwar von arco inkasso s.r.o.
> Bahnhofplatz 6, 6300 Wörgl


Ach, der Herr Magister persönlich meldet sich?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49753-vision-bill-21.html#post280494


----------



## Mouts (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Aka-Aka wie meinst du das?


----------



## Joel (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Teleton schrieb:


> Vorab zur Beruhigung:
> Vision Bill hat - soweit ersichtlich- noch nie einen "Kunden" (egal ob Voll- oder Minderjährig) wegen der angeblichen Abos verklagt. Dasselbe gilt auch für alle Mitbewerber mit dem gleichen Geschäftsmodell.
> 
> Ein echtes Problem ist das Ganze sowieso nicht, als Minderjähriger bist Du vom Gesetz besonders geschützt, lies mal hier:
> ...



hmm erst mal danke für deine Antwort.
Naja ich weiß nicht ob ich ich ihnen dass sagen kann , ich trau es mich einfach nicht.
Aber meinst du es wird nochmal was kommen?
ich habe denen ja per mail eine Angebotsverneinung geschrieben.
Ich hoffe das ganze nimmt ein baldiges Ende.
Ich mäöchte doch nur meine Ruhe.
Ich will doch von denen kein Abo.
Sie sollen mich einfach in Ruhe lassen.
In was für einer Welt leben wir dass deswegen so ein Aufstand gemacht werden muss.
Ich hoffe hier auf weitere Antwortn.
grüße


----------



## Joel (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Leute ich bin es nochmal.
Also ich hab gerade eine Antwort auf meinen Wiederruf bekommen:
T-Online eMail - Kopfzeilen


> Sehr geehrter Herr [ edit]
> 
> bitte teilen Sie uns doch bitte Ihre Rechnungs- und  Kundennummer.
> Ohne Angabe dieser Nummer können wir Ihre E-Mail  leider nicht bearbeiten.
> ...


soll ich denen die Nummern geben`?
soviel ich weiß stehen die ja auf dem Zahlungsdingsbums da .
Und es steht ja dort dass die mail dann bearbeitet werden kann.
heißt dass ich kann dann dort Das Abschließen?
Liebe Grüß p.s. Bitte Antwortet schnell.


----------



## krennz (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hi Joel,

ich sollte die ganze Sache meinen Eltern beichten, den Kopf werden die mir schon nicht abreissen und schlimmer als immer diese "hübschen" gehaltslosen Mahntraktätchen zu bekommen ist es auch nicht. Meine Eltern Können dann entweder einen Musterbrief an die Leutz schicken, dass sie dem "Vertrag" nicht zustimmen, oder die 5 bis 6 Mahnungen einfach aussitzen. Spätestens nach dem 2.Drohbrief des RA Wis++r sollte es dann vorbei sein. (Weiss ich auch aus anderen Foren)

Wenn es die VB zu toll treibt könnten meine Eltern auch etws böse werden und Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf,Abteilung 90 erstatten,mt dem Hinweis, dass ich erst 15 bin und es keine Abklärung des Alters gab. Oder gab es das doch?

Grüsse Klaus


----------



## Joel (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

also ganz ehrlich tut mir leid aber ich kann mit deiner prost nichts anfangen rein gar nichts.
Bitte antwortet mir ob ich denen die nummern geben sollte oder nicht 
ich hoffe ihr antwortet schnell ich brauch echt dringend hilfe
gruß joel


----------



## bernhard (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Man gibt Leuten, die man nicht kennt und/oder denen man nicht vertrauen kann, niemals persönliche Daten heraus.


----------



## Joel (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



bernhard schrieb:


> Man gibt Leuten, die man nicht kennt und/oder denen man nicht vertrauen kann, niemals persönliche Daten heraus.


Ja schon aber das ist ja die Kunden und Rechnungsnummer.
Also keine Persönlichen Sachen von mir.
bitte helft mir


----------



## krennz (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Da Du mit 15 noch nicht volljährig und damit nicht geschäftsfähig bist können nur Deine Eltern etwas für dich unternehmen. Sie haben nach § 1629.1 BGB das alleinige Sorgerecht. 

Ich an Deiner Stelle würde mit ihnen darüber reden.

Zeige Ihnen dieses Forum und sie werden hier erfahren um was es geht.

Ich schlage mich mit VB schon ca 2 bsi 3 Jahrwe als Helferlein rum (müsste ich nachsehen) und es ist bisher noch kein einzigesmal jemand vor Gericht gezerrt worden, geschweige denn, dass er auch nur einen gelben Brief vom Amtsgericht bekommen hätte. Alles andere steht oben.


----------



## Joel (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Mal ne andere Frage ist vb nur diese Sexhotline oder auch von anderen nummern?
ich will es ihnen einfach nicht sagen gibt es denn überhaupt keine andere möglichkeit?
Kann ich nicht einfach denen die kunden und rechnungsnummern geben und sagen dass ich kein Abo will.?
Oh man ich dreh noch durch ich will doch einfach nur kein Streß weder mit meinen Eltern noch mit denen


----------



## krennz (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hi Joel, wenn ich Dein Vater wäre, würde ich mich zwar etwas aufregen, dass Du die Dummheit begangen hast, aber nicht, weil Du da angerufen hast, sondern weil Du denen Deine Anschrift gegeben hast.

Ich kann dir nicht mehr sagen, als dass ich die Sache aussitzen würde. Alles andere wäre Rechtsberatung, die ich werder leisten kann, darf, noch will. Keiner hier.


----------



## Joel (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



krennz schrieb:


> Hi Joel, wenn ich Dein Vater wäre, würde ich mich zwar etwas aufregen, dass Du die Dummheit begangen hast, aber nicht, weil Du da angerufen hast, sondern weil Du denen Deine Anschrift gegeben hast.
> 
> Ich kann dir nicht mehr sagen, als dass ich die Sache aussitzen würde. Alles andere wäre Rechtsberatung, die ich werder leisten kann, darf, noch will. Keiner hier.



Du meinst also ich soll einfach gar nichts tun?
gruß


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Was Du tun und lassen sollst, dürfen wir Dir hier nicht sagen, weil das unerlaubte Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall wäre.

Es gelten aber die üblichen Infos zur "Nutzlosbranche", wie sie z.B. in den oben auf dieser Seite verlinkten Artikeln schon stehen.

Jedenfalls ist bisher nicht bekanntgeworden, dass der Anbieter dieses halbseidenen "Geschäftsmodells" jemals versucht hätte, seine phantasievollen Forderungen vor Gericht durchzusetzen.

Man darf daraus angesichts wohl mindestens Zehntausender von Betroffenen schließen, dass er selbst nicht an die gerichtliche Durchsetzbarkeit glaubt.
Weil eben bei so einem windigen Geschäftsmodell kein wirksamer "Vertrag" nach dem BGB entsteht.

Denn es fehlt hier so gut wie an allem:
Schlüssiger und gleich erkennbarer Preishinweis - Fehlanzeige.
Anbieterkennzeichnung - Fehlanzeige.
Wirksame Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform - Fehlanzeige.
Schlüssige Beschreibung des Leistungsangebots vor Vertragsschluß - Fehlanzeige.
Etc.

Kurzum: rechtlich nichts als eine Lachnummer und nicht durchsetzbar.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer den Ball flachhält, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) 
wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Was wird passieren, wenn man nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert?
Ein paar Monate Mahn- und Droh-Kasperletheater wird man erdulden müssen.
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln
Aber das war es dann auch schon.


----------



## webwatcher (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Joel schrieb:


> Du meinst also ich soll einfach gar nichts tun?
> gruß


Was du tust, ist deine Entscheidung. Aufforderungen/Ratschläge  in der Form "du sollst" 
fällt unter unerlaubte Rechtsberatung.


----------



## krennz (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

vor allem die Ruhe bewahren und mal darüber nachdenken, was Du aus der Sache gelernt hast.

Wenn Du die Mahnung vom Ra ++ bekommst, indem er Dir 30 Jahre Verdammnis und Aussicht auf Lohn- Konten und sonstige Pfändungen und noch einigen anderen Ammenmärchen macht hast Du es überstanden. 

Also rede mit Deien Eltern drüber, bevor die diese sinnbefreiten Mahnungen finden und es dann richtig Stress gibt, ansonsten: Mach Dir ein parr frohe Stunden.


----------



## Joel (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



krennz schrieb:


> vor allem die Ruhe bewahren und mal darüber nachdenken, was Du aus der Sache gelernt hast.
> 
> Wenn Du die Mahnung vom Ra ++ bekommst, indem er Dir 30 Jahre Verdammnis und Aussicht auf Lohn- Konten und sonstige Pfändungen und noch einigen anderen Ammenmärchen macht hast Du es überstanden.
> 
> Also rede mit Deien Eltern drüber, bevor die diese sinnbefreiten Mahnungen finden und es dann richtig Stress gibt, ansonsten: Mach Dir ein parr frohe Stunden.



erst mal danke an alle die mir helfen und antwortn.
aber noch die frage an krennz :
was soll großartig passieren wenn sie diese Mahnungen lesen?
den den wir jetzt bekommen haben sie ja schon gesehen.
Ich habe ihnen erzählt dass ich um diese Uhrzeit schon schlafe.
Außerdem hat der eine User sorry hab mir deinen Namen nicht gemerkt 
völlig recht. 
Wir haben keinen gültigen Vertrage mit denen. Keine Unterschrift nichts.
Ich habe vb gerade geantwortet und gefraqt was passieren wird wenn ich ihnen die jeweiligen Nummern gebe.
Und was wäre wenn Meine Eltern einfach eine Ablehnung per post schicken würden?
und das mit den frohen stunden finde ich überhaupt nich lustig sorry mir geht es gerade grotn beschissn.
ich habe Angst davor es ihnen zu sagen und ich will es auch nicht tun. ich weiß ich würde sie grenzenlos enttäusschen.
Und daher wir gerade 1 todesfall in der famillie haben würde es ihnen noch shclechter gehen.
grüße


----------



## krennz (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

OK wenn Deine Eletern bescheid wissen ist es ja gut. Und wenn sie mal nicht weiter wissen dürfen sie sich gerne die Beiträge hier im Forum ansehen, genau wie Du.

Für mich ist das Thema mit Dir für heute erst mal gegessen.

Grüsse Klaus


----------



## Joel (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Danke Klaus für deine heutige Leistung du bist echt großartig.
Ja meine Eltern haben den Brief mit der Summe gesehen.
Allerdings habe ich ihnen versichert dass ich dort nicht angerufen habe.
Obwohl ich es ja getan habe (c.a. 2 min.)
Was ich zutiefst bereue.
Ich werde sie über da Forum hier informieren und ihnen etwas zeigen.
na dann ich werde dich/euch auf jeden fall auf dem laufenden halten.
ganz liebe grüße


----------



## Joel (20 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Kann es eigentlich auch vorkommen dass Gelbe Briefe kommen?
also von inem gericht oder so?
oh mna ich hab die schnauze voll ich will nicht dass meine Eltern da rausbekommen.
Und an Opfer vor Monaten oder Jahren hätte ich die Frage wie hat das alles bei euch geendet? nach was war schluss?
Und an Minderjährige Opfer : habt ihr es euren Eltern gesaqt? oder haben die mitbekommen was ihr da gemacht habt?
hoff auf schnelle hilfreiche antwortn


----------



## webwatcher (20 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Joel schrieb:


> Kann es eigentlich auch vorkommen dass Gelbe Briefe kommen?
> also von inem gericht oder so?n


Erheblich  seltener  als der Jackpot im Lotto


----------



## MasterDea (20 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Abend zusammen,

war zum 1. mai natürlich gut feiern udn einen trinken und hab da auch mal so eine nr. angerufen...stand auch was von 72euro und ansage gabs auch udn hab mich auch verbinden lassen...hab ma nächsten tag mal geguckt wielange ich mit denen geschwätzt hab...hab 2 mal angerufen, jeweils so 15-20min. naja, dumm ne..der böse alkohol eben 
mittlerweile auch die 1. mahnung bekommen  80,25€

da ich ja den dienst genutzt hab, muss ich wohl in den saueren apfeö beissen und für meine dummheit zahlen oder kann ich es auch ganz lässig aussitzen und was trinken? diesmal wohl lieber nur ein tee 

grüße vom Dea


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



MasterDea schrieb:


> ...stand auch was von 72euro und ansage gabs auch und hab mich auch verbinden lassen...2 mal angerufen, jeweils so 15-20min...


2x so 15-20 Min macht ca. 35 Minuten Telefonsex, das kostet erfahrungsgemäß so um die 70-105 Euro. Und wer eine Nummer wählen kann, kann auch dafür gerade stehen. Laut eigener Aussage wurde der Preishinweis zur Kenntnis genommen. Für mich kein Beratungsfall 



> da ich ja den dienst genutzt hab, muss ich wohl in den saueren apfel beissen und für meine dummheit zahlen


Nicht für Deine Dummheit, sondern für ca. 35 Minuten Telefonsex. Das ist eine Dummheit, für die der Alkohol nichts kann.

Grüße nach Goch an den Herrn Geschäftsführer: Da sehen Sie mal, wie fair es bei uns zugeht. Nehmen Sie sich mal ein Beispiel!


----------



## MasterDea (20 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

ach ja, habs mir scho gedacht wa 
wat will man machen, wenn ich mich wenigstens noch erinnern könnte obs gut war 
ich glaubs aber kaum^^
lebbe geht weiter 

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 22:02:42 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:57:43 ----------

kann man hier keine eignen beitrage beantworten?

eine frage bleibt noch. die weiterverwendung der handynr. an dritte etc. geht natürlich nicht klar, einspruch der email ausreichend dagegen?


----------



## Joel (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hmmm 
Was würde passieren , wenn ich mahnung um mahnung bis zu diesm rechtsanwalt [...] da alles wegschmeiße . und auf nichts reagiere? denkt ihr die hören dann auf?
grüße

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Wir haben hier keine Kristallkugel und können auch nicht in die verqueren Hirnwindungen der Geschäftsführer halbseidener Unternehmen hineinsehen.

Jedoch ist, wie hier bereits mehrfach schon gesagt wurde, von diesem "Unternehmen" außer dem üblichen Mahn- und Droh-Kasperletheater nichts weiter bekanntgeworden.


----------



## Joel (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Oh man ich hab iwie Angst aber iwie kann ich mir auch immer denken die drohen dir nur mehr kommt nicht.
ich hoffes einfach dass die bald ruhe geben wenn ich den sch*** Anruf nur rückgüldig machen klönnte.


----------



## Joel (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Also ich hätte noch ne frage an alle die das gleich problem hatten wie ich.
Wann hat des alles geendet also was war das letzte was war?
dann noch was können die mit dem  EVN beweisen oder können die damit iwas erreichen grüße
hoffe auf aufmunternde worte


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Mit einem Einzelverbindungsnachweis kann allenfalls bewiesen werden, dass ein Anruf an die gegebene Telefonnummer erfolgt ist. Das war es dann aber auch schon.
Was während dieses Telefonats gesprochen, vereinbart, gestöhnt oder sonstwie über den Draht gegangen ist, zeigt der EVN natürlich nicht.

Die Behauptung, dass dadurch ein "Vertragsschluß" :scherzkeks: "bewiesen" sei, wird der smarte Geschäftsführer wohl nicht im Ernst vor irgend einem deutschen Gericht geltend zu machen versuchen.
Das ist in dem Zusammenhang völlig uninteressant.

Wann das Kasperletheater endet, können wir nicht endgültig voraussagen. Im Schnitt muss man aber, wenn man die Beiträge auf den inzwischen 111 Seiten hier querliest, mit einigen Monaten rechnen.
Ist aber letztlich ohne Belang, ob das Kasperletheater nun 3 oder 5 Akte hat.


----------



## Mickey (22 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Guter Beitrag.
Ich denke, viele haben Angst ihnen könne mit dem EVN rechtlich eine Abo-Bestellung nachgewiesen werden.

Ihr solltet diesen Beitrag von "Antiscammer" übergeordnet ersichtlich machen.
Er ist sicher für viele "Neu-Betrogene" sehr hilfreich und beruhigend.


----------



## Mouts (22 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Mouts schrieb:


> also ich melde mich nochmal aus Österreich
> 
> Jetzt ist der 3. Brief gekommen und zwar von arco inkasso s.r.o.
> Bahnhofplatz 6, 6300 Wörgl
> ...


 


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ach, der Herr Magister persönlich meldet sich?
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49753-vision-bill-21.html#post280494


 

Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Joel (22 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Mit einem Einzelverbindungsnachweis kann allenfalls bewiesen werden, dass ein Anruf an die gegebene Telefonnummer erfolgt ist. Das war es dann aber auch schon.
> Was während dieses Telefonats gesprochen, vereinbart, gestöhnt oder sonstwie über den Draht gegangen ist, zeigt der EVN natürlich nicht.
> 
> Die Behauptung, dass dadurch ein "Vertragsschluß" :scherzkeks: "bewiesen" sei, wird der smarte Geschäftsführer wohl nicht im Ernst vor irgend einem deutschen Gericht geltend zu machen versuchen.
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine Ausführliche Antwort.
Ich hoffe einfach dass diese Schlauberger nach ein paar reaktionslosen Monaten locker lassen.
hab gerade eine Mail von denen bekommen allerdingsspint mein Maildingsbums da so das des ewig dauert ...
gtrüße


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



> der Herr Magister meldet sich persönlich





Mouts schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?


Du musst die Frage nicht zwei Mal stellen 
Es gibt nichts zu antworten. Der Magister BB ist halt der saubere Magister BB - das findet schließlich auch die Rechtsanwaltskammer Tirol. Also was soll ich jetzt sagen? Dass manchmal nicht alles ganz sauber ist, auch wenn es sauber ist und manche sauber nicht ganz sauber sind?


----------



## krennz (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hier mal eine Überrsicht über das Einschüchterungsszenario:

Ich rufe an.

Am nächsten TAg erfolgt Rückruf wg Anschrift. 
A
Keine Anschrift erhalten: Erneuter Anruf mit Drohkulisse, z.B. wir werden den lieben Gott interviewen, oder den Papst, oder das Einwohnermeldeamt etc.etc. (gelogen). 

Immer noch keine Anschrift:  Guten Tag, sie haben einen Fussball, oder TShirt, Handtuch oder sonstigen Kleinkram gewonnen, wohin dürfen wir den schicken? (Seid vorsichtig mit der herausgabe Eurer Daten, ein Fussball o.ä. ist das nicht wert.)

Immer noch keine Anschrift. Eigentlich ist nun Ruhe.
B
Anschrift erhalten:

Rechnung über xx Euro.

Es erfolgt keine Zahlung

Nun geht das Gemahne los. 1. Mahnung, 2. Mahnung, 3.Mahnung mit Androhung Abgabe an RA.

1. Mahnung RA mit noch moderatem Inhalt, danach 2. Mahnung mit Androhung der 30 jährigen Verdammnis (erwirken Mahnbescheid, können 30 Jahre pfänden u. ä. sinnentleerte Äusserungen) sowie Eintrag in irgendwelche Listen und Bücher (werden den Forderungseingang überwachen)

Danach ist eigentlich Ruhe.

Wer bis dahin die Nerven behalten hat kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## Mouts (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ich war nur verunsichert weil jemand geschrieben hat, dass wenn man aus Österreich kommt und von tele-inside betroffen ist, dass man einen eingeschriebenen Brief schicken muss. Aber passiert etwas wenn ich es nicht tue und hören die auch auf wenn ich nichts mache?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:42:46 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:40:55 ----------

Ach ja bei deinem Link steht ja auch dass das eine echte Firma sei. Kann die wirklich nichts machen oder warum ist die in so einem Register aufgelistet?


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Die könnten was machen, wenn sie davon überzeugt wären, dass sie vor Gericht Chancen hätten.
Ob es nach österreichischem Recht sinnvoll wäre, irgendeine Brieffreundschaft mit denen anzufangen, weiß ich nicht. Im Zweifelsfall: Internet-Ombudsmann fragen, oder die Arbeiterkammer, oder einen Anwalt.
Aber der smarte Geschäftsmann müsste Dich schon in Österreich verklagen (es gilt in Deinem Fall österreichisches Recht). Das hat er sich bei Deutschen bisher noch nie getraut, und ob er das in Österreich probieren würde, das sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Joel (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



krennz schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Überrsicht über das Einschüchterungsszenario:
> _full quote gekürzt modinfo _.



Klasse beitrag claus.
kannst du ungefähr sagen in welchen zeitabstand die Mahnungen kommen?
ich würde gern wissn wann das ein Ende hat.

Oder kann mir das auch jemand anderes sagen?
würde mich sehr freuen.
grüße


----------



## webwatcher (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Joel schrieb:


> kannst du ungefähr sagen in welchen zeitabstand die Mahnungen kommen?
> ich würde gern wissn wann das ein Ende hat.


Dafür gibt es keine festen  Werte. Hier hat mal jemand ausgetestet, wie  bescheuert Nutzlosanbieterrobots antworten:  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html

Spamfilter und  grüne/blaue Tonnen entsorgen zuverlässig Mahnmüll


----------



## krennz (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Wenn ich die Zeitabstände wie sich die einzelnen Leute bei den Foren melden überschlägig berechne liegen etwa 14 Tage bis 4 Wochen zwischen den einzelnen Schritten (ausser beim Telefon). Ein festes Schema kann ich nicht erkennen. Scheinbar macht er das so wie er Geld braucht. Meist erolgt die nächste Mahnstufe etwa 4 bis 7 Tage nach dem Ablauf der zuletzt gesetzten Frist.

Im übrigen, VB ist nur ne Filiale, die eigentliche "Firma" ist in Bukarest. (Warum fällt mir jetzt Sizilien ein und der Film "Der Pate"?!!)


----------



## Joel (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es keine festen  Werte. Hier hat mal jemand ausgetestet, wie  bescheuert Nutzlosanbieterrobots antworten:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html
> 
> Spamfilter und  grüne/blaue Tonnen entsorgen zuverlässig Mahnmüll



Eine Frage Ist "support" auch VB?
oder eine andere "Firma"?

@ krennz
Vielen Dank für deine Auskunft.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Der "absurd/kafkaeske Mailverkehr" bezog sich auf einen anderen Anbieter.
Aber die Verfahrensweisen ähneln sich bei derartigen "Unternehmen" immer wieder.


----------



## webwatcher (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Joel schrieb:


> Eine Frage Ist "support" auch VB?
> oder eine andere "Firma"?


Wie die  heißen oder welche Querverbindungen es gibt, ist letztendlich ziemlich egal. Das Grundprinzip der gesamten Nutzlosbranche, egal mit welchem "Angebot" sie versuchen Verbraucher zu täuschen, ist immer dasselbe. Daher gibt es auch keine  spezifischen Ratschläge für/gegen bestimmte "Anbieter", da sie  de facto auf alle zutreffen.


----------



## Mouts (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ähm könntet ihr mir sagen wie der Brief vom Rechtsanwalt von außen aussieht dass ich mich schon darauf einstellen kann?

Ist da sein Name drauf oder ist das nur ein weißer Brief mit meiner Adresse und meinem Namen?


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Mouts schrieb:


> Ähm könntet ihr mir sagen wie der Brief vom Rechtsanwalt von außen aussieht dass ich mich schon darauf einstellen kann?
> 
> Ist da sein Name drauf oder ist das nur ein weißer Brief mit meiner Adresse und meinem Namen?


Da es keine bindenden Vorschriften gibt, wie Rechtsanwaltsbriefe auszusehen haben, kann diese Frage auch nicht beantwortet werden.
Mein Anwalt schreibt mir z.B. mit normaler Briefpost ohne Absenderangabe oder auch schon mal mit Absenderangabe auf dem Freistempler.


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Grundsätzlich darf ein Briefumschlag vom Anwalt auch aus geblümtem, lavendelparfümierten Papier bestehen. 
Oder mit Goldrand, Siegellack und Aasgeier als Logo daherkommen.
Alles möglich, alles zulässig.

Who cares?


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Mal gespannt, wann der Papierduft erfunden wird, bei dem man nach Brieföffnung einen extremen Zahlungsdrang verspürt.

Die Nutzlosen und ihre Inkassohengste/-stuten/-anwälte wären wohl die größten Abnehmer. :-D


----------



## krennz (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Die "Nutzlosen" sind eigentlich garnicht so nutzlos, sie halten zumindest die Leute am schreiben und die Internetdrähte am glühen, ist doch auch was.:scherzkeks::scherzkeks::roll::-D


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Allein die Verbraucherzentralen dürften einiges an Mehreinnahmen aus den Beratungsgeldern haben. Allerdings schweigt darüber wohl des Sängers Höflichkeit.


----------



## Wyron (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo Leute,
habe mich lange nicht mehr gemeldet. Seit 2 Monaten sind die fristen verstrichen und es ist immer noch Ruhe. Habe also 2 Mahnungen von VB erhalten und 2 Anschreiben vom RA.

Die letzten Beiträge die ich gelesen habe zeigen deutlich das die Vorgehensweise der Fa. VB funktioniert.
1. Man traut sich nicht es den Eltern oder Lebensgefährten zu erzählen und ist damit erpressbar.
2. Auf Grund dieser Sitution wird man dann durch die Schreiben der Fa. und eines RA zusätzlich verunsichert und eingeschüchtert.
3. Wenn es dann für die Fa. aufgeht, wird bezahlt.
4. Wenn es nicht für die Fa. aufgeht, passiert auch nichts.

TIPP: An alle Newkommer, nehmt euch zusammen und erzählt was euch passiert ist. Der Ärger geht vorüber. Jammern und Angst nützten euch auch nichts. Mitleid könnt ihr von der Fa. nicht erwarten. Nehmt euch die Zeit und lest das ganze Forum und die eingestellten Links. Es gibt hier sehr erfahrene Forenmitglieder die wirklich hervorragend über Sachkenntnisse verfügen. Dann Denkt bitte über eure Situation nach und ihr werdet feststellen: Gar nicht so schlimm.

Ich selber habe viele Foren durchsucht und ich habe wirklich noch kein Fall gelesen, der gerichtlich entschieden wurde. Mit großer Sicherheit hätte diese Ereignis in einem Forum Erwähnung gefunden.

Also Leute, legt euch wieder hin und schlaft den Schlaf der Gerechten.

Danke auch an alle Forenmitglieder wie Aka-Aka, Antiscammer und viele mehr die mir mit ihren Beiträgen bis hier geholfen haben.


----------



## Joel (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hmm 
bei mir und vb ist das nicht so
ich habe die gefragt warum sie dennn nicht antwortn
undsie sagten konkret auf meine frage: warum sollten wir antworten wenn wir keine Nachtricht erhalten haben?
ich stelle denen die ganze zeit die frage was passiert wenn ich denen meine rechnungs und kundennummer gebe
grüße


----------



## krennz (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hi Joel,

von mir bekommen die keinerlei Mitteilungen, Fragen, noch sonst was. Solange die sich nicht bei mir mit irgendetwas melden habe ich meine Ruhe und brauch mich nicht zu ärgern. Also provoziere ich sie auch nicht, sondern lass den lieben Gott nen guten Mann sein und schone meine Nerven.

Was passiert, wenn ich denen meine Rechnungs- und Kundennummer gebe kann ich hier hundertfach nachlesen, SIE NERVEN.


----------



## bernhard (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



krennz schrieb:


> von mir bekommen die keinerlei Mitteilungen


Wenn man nicht betroffen ist, muss man auch nichts schreiben. Das hilft uns hier aber auch nicht weiter, eher OffTopic.


----------



## Wyron (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Lieber Joel,
jeder handelt hier nach seinem gut Dünken. Es gibt hier Beiträge, die von einer regen Brieffreundschaft berichten. 
Auch ich habe mal damit angefangen und nur diese sehr monotonen sich immer wiederholenden und gleich formulierten Standardbriefe als Antwort bekommen.
Da es mir aber zu müßig ist mir immer wieder denselben schmonsens durchzulesen, habe ich das aufgegeben.
Ich hoffe, dass die Andere Seite es auch aufgegeben hat. Dieses ständige nachdenken nach dem was passiert als nächstes zieht einen ganz schön runter. Mach die frei davon und du gewinnst wieder Freude am Leben.
Bei mir fing das im November 2008 an. Falls du meinst es ging bei mir schneller oder war nicht so schlimm und ich weiß nicht ob es schon zuende ist, denn das Säbelrassen war schon laut. 
Dennoch habe ich Sitzfleisch und gut is.

Und noch etwas: Die wollen dein Geld. Auf welche Art und Weise ist egal. 
Hast du keinen Vertrag, gibts kein Geld. Haben die eine Willenserklärung deinerseits? Nein, dann gibts kein Geld. Haben die Nachweislich einen Anspruch auf eine Forderung? Nein, dann gibts kein Geld.
Das sind doch gute Gründe Oder?
Schließe Frieden mit dir und deinen Eltern.
Der Rest wird sich ergeben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Zum Thema "Scham" und Mehrwertdienste im Erotikbereich ein Zitat aus der hier bereits mehrfach erwähnten Studie des Bundesminsiteriums für Verbraucherschutz


> Die Nutzung von Medien wie Telefon/Handy und Internet für Sex kann als beziehungskritisch eingestuft werden, wenn der Partner davon erfährt. Familiäre Auseinandersetzungen über die Nutzung eines gemeinsamen Festnetz-Telefons oder wechselseitige Kontrolle von Ehepartnern an der nach Rufnummern aufgeschlüsselten Telefonrechnung sind möglich. Das Phänomen, dass rund 50-60% aller Telefonsexanrufe aus dem Mobilfunknetz (trotz deutlich höherer Kosten) erfolgen, kann damit sicherlich teilweise erklärt werden. Erotikdienstlestungen werden Männer im Zweifel nicht vor den Augen ihrer Ehefrauen oder Partnerinnen in Anspruch nehmen und deshalb bevorzugt auf Nachtzeiten ausweichen, wenn sie davon ausgehen, dass ihre Partnerinnen schlafen.[1] Insgesamt kann von einer Bloßstellung im familiären oder gesellschaftlichen Umfeld gesprochen werden, wenn die Nutzung der genannten Medien zu sexuellen Zwecken (ungewollt) ans Licht kommt. Die Gefahr einer solchen Bloßstellung kann die Nutzer von Telefonsexdienstleistungen bei der Geltendmachung ihrer Rechte beeinflussen. So dürfte es sich ein verheirateter Familienvater sehr genau überlegen, ob er Zuvielberechnungen eines Mehrwertdiensteanbieters zu Gericht tragen soll. Somit ist davon auszugehen, dass auch unberechtigte Forderungen beglichen werden, um dem „Makel“ der Nutzung solcher Dienste nicht ausgesetzt zu werden. Aufschlussreich sind insoweit die tatbestandlichen Feststellungen zum Aussageverhalten der drei beteiligten Familienmitglieder (Vater, Mutter, Sohn) in einem Urteil des OLG Hamm aus dem Jahr 2002.[2]
> 
> [1] Siehe OLG München 22.9.2004 – 20 U 5473/03.
> 
> [2] OLG Hamm CR 2003, 261 m. Anm. _Mankowski_.


----------



## krennz (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

@Bernhard,

ich habe gerade mal meine Mahnungen aus der Zeit der IBEXE gezählt, es sind 22 und es wären noch mehr, wenn ich nicht etwa 4 bis 6 mit dem Vermerk "Annahme Verweigert" und dem aus der Flosse gezauberten inkassohai der El-inkasso zurückgeschickt hätte. Glaubst Du nicht, dass ich betroffen genug war/bin um eine Meinung dazu zu haben?

Was ich Joel sagen wollte hat Wyron, für mich hervorragend, in seinem Posting viel ausführlicher, aber ebenso treffend, gesagt.

Manchmal muss man eben junge User an die Hand nehmen und Ihnen mit viel Worten klarmachen was Sache ist. Da helfen keine kurzen Statements mit Links und URLs.

So dass soll jetzt nicht schon wieder eine neue Diskussion werden.

Daher.  @Joel, rede mit Deinen Eltern. Ich habe auch 2 Söhne die ähnliches "Ausgefressen" hatten. Ja und, das sind/waren Kinder. Es hätte mich sehr gestört, wenn sie nicht zu mir gekommen wären und hätten "gebeichtet" Sie b ekamen einen Anschiss (ich brauche um laut zu werden keinen Verstärker)und ein paar hinter die Löffel (damals noch erlaubt) und gut war.Wenn ich an meine Kindheit zurückdenke muss ich feststellen, dass ich auch kein Engel war. Und, wenn Du Deine Ruhe haben willst, dann lass die auch in Ruhe sonst kommen die noch auf dumme Gedanken.

Grüsse  Klaus


----------



## Joel (26 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

also leute.
Ich wollte denen eine wiederrufung per email schreiben.
Und die haben dann eine mail geschickt wo drin stand das sie diese nummern benötigen um das abo zu kündigen.
ichj weiß nicht.
Ich glaube ich werde einfach von die Briefe von VB und dem Ra wi**er (was für ein scheiß denken die sich aus?) aussitzen werde muss .
grüße


----------



## Mouts (26 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo

Ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr wisst wie viele Briefe ca. noch kommen werden.

Ich habe vor einer Woche den 3. Brief bekommen (das ist der 1. von arco inkasso)

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir aus eurer Erfahrung sagen wie viel noch kommen wird


----------



## Wyron (26 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Mouts schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr wisst wie viele Briefe ca. noch kommen werden.


 

Das kann hier nicht beantwortet werden, da niemand in die Köpfe der Briefeschreiber sehen kann. Nach den Beiträgen hier im Forum gibt es eine unterschiedliche Anzahl schriftlicher kontakaufnahmen der Firma VB, des RA`s und des Inkassounternehmens.
Dazu werden auch noch diverse telefonische Kontakaufnahmeversuche beschrieben.
Doch je öfter die schreiben bedeutet das nicht, dass der Rechtsanspruch berechtigter wird.
Es ist wie mit dem Kugelfisch. Er steht in der Nahrungskette ganz unten und ist erst mal ganz klein. Kommt ein Fressfeind, bläht er sich auf. Wenn er Glück hat wird er nicht gefressen. Hat er aber Pech und sein Gegenüber hat Erfahrungen, schwups ist er Futter.


----------



## Joel (27 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Wyron schrieb:


> Lieber Joel,
> jeder handelt hier nach seinem gut Dünken. Es gibt hier Beiträge, die von einer regen Brieffreundschaft berichten.
> Auch ich habe mal damit angefangen und nur diese sehr monotonen sich immer wiederholenden und gleich formulierten Standardbriefe als Antwort bekommen.
> Da es mir aber zu müßig ist mir immer wieder denselben schmonsens durchzulesen, habe ich das aufgegeben.
> ...



meinst du mit "Sitzfleisch" du has also auch gar nichts gemacht?
das wär auch das was ich machen sollte.
Ich trau mich einfach nicht es ihnen zu sagen als sie den Brief gesehen haben dachten sie eben auch wieder dass sind solche [ edit].
Denn meine Eltern und ich haben schon jahre vorher Mahnungen etc. von anderen "Firmen" bekommen. wir haben einmal gezahlt als eine firma androhte vor gericht zu gehen.
Weil mein Vater leukämie hat sollte man ihm jeglichen ärger ersparen.
Aber es ist ziemlich unterschiedlich an mahnschreiben hier. Claus hat 22 bekommen, vorher hab ich gelesen der hat nur 4 bekommen. Naja . Ich wollte noch fragen ist es ijmnd schon mal passiert dass ein schreiben kam in dem drin stand dass die vor gericht wollen?
grüße


----------



## dvill (27 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Das Betreiben von Einschüchterungsfallen ist ein Massengeschäft.

Alles passiert nach Schema und wird vom Mailmüll-Automaten erledigt. Bei allen passiert, was immer passiert. Extra-Würste gibt es nicht.

Zig-Tausende werden per Mail oder Brief belästigt. Irgendwann hört das von selbst auf.

Das sagt jedenfalls die Erfahrung von mehr als vier Jahren.


----------



## krennz (27 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hi Joel,

ich habe in der IBEX sache bisher 22 Mahnungen bekommen, in 4 Jahren. Heute hat sich im Forum wieder einer gemeldet, der Gestern, nach 5 Jahren, eine Mahnung mit Ratenzahlung und Gerichtsandrohung bekommen hat.

Bei VB habe ich gepostet, was die in der Regel schicken bis Ruhe  ist.
Soweit ich weiss ist ab dem 2. Mahnschreiben von Gericht die Rede. Doch wie schon gesagt, ich kenne aus 4 Foren keinen, der bisher einen Mahnbescheid (gelber Brief) oder sonstwie eine Gerichtsvorladung bekommen hätte. Wer Ruhe bewahrt und nichts tut kann sein Geld behalten.

Grüsse Klaus


----------



## Joel (27 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Also eins muss ich jetzt mal sagen.
Es ist toll dass es solche foren wie hier gibt.
Gut das ich VB gegoogelt habe.
Leute wie Claus und Wyron und etc. 
helfen echt unglaublich.
Naja heißt das also ich muss auf jeden Fall mit einer Androhung(Gericht) von denen rechnen?
hmm bei meim dad war das auch mal so:
Wir wollten Urlaub machen und nach Italien fahren. Da suchte er im Inet nach einem Fahrtplan.Den hat er auch gefunden (routenplaner.de, glaub ich)
Er druckte den Plan aus und dachte sich nicht viel dabei.
Jedenfalls Als wir vom Urlaub wieder kamen laq eine rechnung im bK.
es kam eine Mahnung um die andere bis mein dad bei denen anrufte dort ging ein typ ran der sagte mein vater solle zahlen sonst wird er vor gericht müssen. Das hat ihm natürlich angst gemacht. So das er nach der näxtn mahnung gezahlt hat.
VB ist eich genau das gleiche oder?
grüße


----------



## krennz (27 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Eben, VB ist genau so Nutzlosbranche wie Routenplaner. Ich sage meinem Vater, dass er sich nicht aufregen brauch und sein Geld behalten kann. Steht hier doch überall bei den Nutzlosen.


----------



## Wyron (27 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Lieber Joel,
hier in diesem Forum wird dir niemand sagen, was du tun oder lassen solltest. Es werden die rechtlichen Meinungen und Möglichkeiten diskutiert, und was wichtig ist, es werden die Verläufe der einzelnen Fälle dargestellt und von erfahrenen Membern (Dank an diese) kommentiert. 
Eine Rechtsberatung ist hier nicht gestattet. So auch eine Formulierung wie:"An deiner Stelle würde ich ......" wäre nicht angebracht. Du entscheidest dich für einen Weg und wirst ihn beschreiten.
Auch ich schreibe hier lediglich nur, wie ich mit der Sache umzugehen pflege um mir mein Leben von diesem Dienstanbieter nicht vertrüben zu lassen.

In diesem Forum wird dem Leser mitgeteilt, dass jeder jeden Mahnen darf der dazu Lust verspürt. Diese Mahnbescheide haben aber, so wie ich es verstanden habe keine Auswirkung auf die Rechtmäßigkeit einer Forderung. Wenn der Vertragspartner berechtigte Forderungen hat wird er letztendlich zum Amtsgericht gehen und einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid erwirken. Kosten ca 23,-€. Wenn jemand diesen Mahnbescheid erhält, und erst dann, sollte reagiert werden. 
In diesem Forum wird aber das, was ich jetzt kurz und stümperhaft beschrieben habe viel ausfürlicher beschrieben.
Selbst Anschreiben von Inkassounternehmen kann man mit einem Zweizeiler abschmettern. Denen schreibt man einfach, dass es keine Ansprüche gibt. So weit ich weiß, sind die Inkassounternehmen organisiert und stellen nach einer solchen Antwort ihre Tätigkeiten ein. (Sollte das nicht stimmen, bitte ich um Richtigstellung). Diese Information habe ich aus einem anderen Forum.
Lies bitte meinen Beitrtag 832, die untere Hälfte. Ist zwar nichts besonderes aber vielleicht hilfts.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:12:53 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:06:19 ----------

Sorry, hatte ich vergessen.
Joel, ich habe bisher in keinem Forum gelesen, dass das Säbelrasseln bis zum Amtsgerichtlichen Mahnbescheid ging. Mir ist kein Fall bekannt der vor Gericht ging.
Aka-Aka hat wenn ich mich richtig erinnere in einem Beitrag geschrieben, dass bisher zwei Fälle vor Gericht verhandelt wurden und immer gegen den Anspruchsteller, also für den Verbraucher entschieden wurde.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Wyron schrieb:


> Aka-Aka hat wenn ich mich richtig erinnere in einem Beitrag geschrieben, dass bisher zwei Fälle vor Gericht verhandelt wurden und immer gegen den Anspruchsteller, also für den Verbraucher entschieden wurde.


Nicht dass ich wüsste. Ich habe hier vor längerer Zeit mal uralte Gerichtsgeschichten zitiert von einer "ähnlichen Firma", bei der unser GF hier als "Projektleiter" beschäftigt war. Da wurde aber *gegen* den Anbieter geklagt, nicht *vom* Anbieter. Ich glaube, mich zu erinnern, dass mal ein GF gesagt hat, Gerichtsverfahren lohnen sich nicht, "da die Leute, die uns betrügen, auch nach einem Gerichtsverfahren nicht zahlen und man kann nicht klagen, weil dort nichts zu holen ist". Ich weiß aber nicht mehr, welcher Geschäftsführer das war.

Im übrigen stehe ich zu meiner "Minderheitenansicht", dass VB *nicht* mit den anderen Nutzlosanbietern *gleichgesetzt* werden sollte. Hier wird eine *existierende* Dienstleistung angeboten - es wird "lediglich" "versäumt", auf die genauen Bedingungen des Angebotes hinzuweisen. Es ist aber *durchaus möglich*, das Angebot zu verstehen (es gibt ja auch Postings hier, aus denen hervorgeht, dass die Leute *bemerkt haben*, dass ihnen ein Abo angedreht werden soll). Insofern ist ein 1:1-Vergleich zur Forderungsstellung bei den Nutzlosanbietern nicht sinnvoll. Wie gesagt, das ist eine (meine) Minderheitenmeinung. Vielleicht liegt es ja auch nur daran, dass mir der Herr GF so sympathisch war. Ich stehe halt auf britischen Akzent und kleine Kinder, die sich im Hintergrund bemerkbar machen...


----------



## Wyron (27 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Danke Aka-Aka,
dann scheint diese Info aus einem anderen Forum zu stammen. Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht, halt alle Beiträge zu lesen. War schon ein Spaß und hat etwas länger gedauert. Es ist die reinste Reizüberflutung. Aber so kann man schon mal Beiträge fälschlicherweise aber ohne Absicht jemand anderem zuordnen.

Ich persönlich teile deine Ansicht was die Dienstleitung der Fa. VB angeht. Fakt ist halt, dass eine, wenn auch fragwürdige Dienstleistung angeboten wird. Ich vermute auch, dass einige Nutzer dieses Angebotes, bewußt dort anrufen, sich aber nicht über die Folgekosten im klaren sind (Das ist ja auch der Haken.). Erst mit der Rechnung kommt dann die kalte Dusche.
Damit gebe ich dir Recht, VB nicht mit den Anderen Nutzlosanbietern in einen Topf zu Schmeißen.
Mal ganz ehrlich: Das Angebot scheint viele Menschen neugierig zu machen. Es scheinen ja genug Leute dort anzurufen. Daraus läss sich schließen, dass für diese Dienste ein Markt existiert. 
Bei VB sprechen ja nur die schon zigmal genannten Gründe gegen eine Begleichung der Forderung.


----------



## Joel (27 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Also heißt des jetzt
es gab 2 fälle vor gericht oder es gab bei einer anderen firma 2 gerichtsverhandlungen.?
Najaich werde dass jetzt aussitzn müssen was ich mir eingebrockt hab.
Ich bereue diesen anruf wirqlich sehr.
Aber ich habe jetzt dazu gelernt.
danke leute unterrichtet mich weiter mit infos les eure beiträge gerne


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Die zwei Fälle waren nicht von Vision Bill.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

*Gerichtsverfahren der ANBIETER solcher Dienste gegen nicht zahlende Kunden sind mir NICHT BEKANNT*.



1. Die Anbieter solcher Dienste handeln klar gegen die bestehenden Gesetze (Mehrwert über nicht-Mehrwertnummer ist nicht ok). Dies wurde sogar in einer Studie des Ministeriums so gesagt. Aber: Es kümmert sich keiner darum, auch (und das ist erstaunlich) die Verbraucherschutzzentralen nicht. Warum? Weil es (finanziell) sinnvoller ist, ein paar ängstliche Betroffene zu "beraten" anstatt sich ausgerechnet für Telefonsexnutzer stark zu machen? Nur mal so in den Raum gefragt...

2. International ist inzwischen in vielen Ländern geklärt, dass der angeblich geschlossene Vertrag allein deshalb auf tönernen Füßen steht, weil die Anbieter nicht zweifelsfrei sagen können, wer den Vertrag abschließt. Auch hier tut sich in Deutschland wenig: weder die Politik noch die Verbraucherschützer versuchen, die "dänische Sichtweise" umzusetzen. Im Hinblick auf die Verbraucherzentralen stellt sich dieselbe Frage wie oben.

3. Thema Jugendschutz. Anerkannt ist, dass kein ausreichender Jugendschutz betrieben wird. Unstrittig dürfte sein, dass jeder Anbieter, der ein ähnliches Angebot *mit *Jugendschutz macht, gegen den Anbieter ohne Jugendschutz klagen könnte. Tut keiner. Warum nicht?

Die Politik (hier: Ministerium) sagt: "Jugendschutz ist hier nicht vorhanden, macht aber nichts, da es bei diesem Modell keinen ausreichenden Jugendschutz geben *kann*. Politikerlogik. Wenn in einer Tempo-30-Zone alle 50 fahren, macht man dann auch das Schild weg?


4. Wer nicht zahlt, dem passiert nichts (Erfahrungswert) (über die Gründe spekuliere ich hier nicht)

5. Wer das Angebot wissentlich nutzt und nicht zahlt, der betrügt den Anbieter. Wer das mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann, könnte letztlich auch auf der anderen Seite stehen. Aber andererseits ... :stumm:

6. Wer aus Angst zahlt, macht die Hintermänner reich und glücklich

7. Wer aus Scham seine Eltern nicht einschaltet und denen Lügen auftischt, gefährdet seine gute Position (und das Verhältnis zu den Eltern). Wer sich die Eltern nicht einschalten traut, sollte sich anderweitig Erwachsene suchen (Verbraucherzentrale?)

8. Fehlende oder nicht ausreichende Preisangaben verbauen den Anbietern von Dienstleistungen die Möglichkeit, die Zahlungen einzuklagen (dazu gibt es einige Urteile)

9. Falsches Verhalten seitens der Betroffenen (z.B. Lügen und falsche Aussagen zum Ablauf) können in einem Gerichtsverfahren trotz Punkt 8 unter Umständen der klagenden Firma ermöglichen, den Sieg davon zu tragen. Gegenmaßnahmen wurden hier und anderswo in aller Ausführlichkeit erörtert.

10. Wer wegen eines "klassischen" VB-Falles (<2 Min angerufen, Rechnung gekriegt, >18 Jahre) vor Gericht kommt, soll sich bei mir melden. Damit Akte dabei sein kann 

Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: Ich bin sehr verärgert darüber, dass
- die BnetzA offenbar in einem vergleichbaren Fall mit dem Angebot einverstanden war, nachdem (es war MCM) einige Dinge geändert wurden. Genauer weiß ich es nicht. Wenn nun aber das Angebot prinzipiell nicht rechtskonform sein KANN (Mehrwert über normale Nummer), dann kann die BnetzA nicht durch irgendwelche Änderungen zufrieden gestellt werden. Das wirft viele Fragen auf. Aber wenn man dem Herrn Boll diese Fragen nicht stellt, erlaubt man ihm, die strukturelle Mitstörung der BnetzA, die es auch hier gibt, im Nebel seines Geblubbers zu verbergen... 


- die Verbraucherzentralen (so jedenfalls die Aussage eines GF einer Anbieterfirma) beschweren sich manchmal über Formulierungen bei den Ansagen und fordern Änderungen. Auch sie versuchen offenbar nicht, das Modell *an sich* verbieten zu lassen. Warum? Weil sie es nicht können (anders als ihre Kollegen zB in Dänemark) oder weil sie es nicht wollen? Um das zu verstehen, müsste man mal sehen, ob es einen Zusammenhang gibt zwischen den Vorgehensweisen der Verbraucherschützer in verschiedenen Ländern *und deren Finanzierung* und ob es vielleicht so ist, dass in Ländern, in denen die betroffenen Verbraucher für die Leistung der Verbraucherschützer *bezahlen* müssen, nicht versucht wird, das Geschäftsmodell komplett zu beerdigen. 

- schließlich die Politik: trotz des Wissens um die strukturellen und nicht zu verändernden Probleme dieses Geschäftsmodells (Keine Klarheit über den Vertragspartner allein durch Anruferkennung, kein Jugendschutz) wird nicht einmal der Versuch unternommen, das Modell zu verbieten. Das wäre leicht möglich. Das Argument der Bundesnetzagentur hier ("es gibt ja zB auch Abrechnung von Arztleistungen über das Telefon") ist kompletter Unsinn: Man könnte doch einfach *alle* Mehrwertdienste über Ortsnetznummern komplett verbieten und dann Ausnahmeregeln einführen zB für ärztliche Leistungen. Wo soll das Problem sein? Es fehlt am Willen.

- wenn das dann verboten wäre, hätten wir hier wieder mehr Zeit, uns um andere Dinge zu kümmern. Zum Beispiel: konsumieren. Diesem Argument wird sich doch die Politik nicht verschließen können 

So. Und nun versuche ich mal wieder, mich aus dem Thema auszuklinken.


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Gerichtsverfahren der ANBIETER solcher Dienste gegen nicht zahlende Kunden sind mir NICHT BEKANNT.


Mir auch nicht! Allerdings dürften die allenfalls zivil sein, denn strafrechtlich kann ich mir nur schwer eine bewährte Betrügerei vorstellen, auch wenn die Täuschungsabsicht schon in der unklaren Preisdarstellung in den Printmedien vorliegen könnte.

So lange der Gesetzgeber solche auf Dummfang ausgelegten Spitzfindigkeiten nicht beachtet, wird sich leider nichts an der Tatsache ändern, dass es so ´nen Beschiss gibt. Bedenke: 





> ...nicht jeder Beschiss ist auch gleich ein Betrug!


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Reducal schrieb:


> Allerdings dürften die allenfalls zivil sein, denn strafrechtlich kann ich mir nur schwer eine bewährte Betrügerei vorstellen, auch wenn die Täuschungsabsicht schon in der unklaren Preisdarstellung in den Printmedien vorliegen könnte


Nee. Betrug is nicht, schon klar... 
Ich hatte auch nur (zivile) Klagen *der Betreiber gegen die User* gemeint. Strafanzeigen wiederum gibt es sehr viele - aber da braucht's für TIVBAK (=Straftatbestandsmerkmale Betrug) schon mehr als das bisschen "T(äuschungshandlung)" durch die fiese Preisangabe...

Ich wiederhole mich: Dass die BnetzA solche Angebote nach Prüfung zulässt (das schließe ich aus einer Aussage, positiv bestätigen kann ich das nicht) ist skandalös, dass die Politik nichts tut, ist skandalös, dass die Verbraucherzentralen nur am Symptom doktorn (und sich das bezahlen lassen), ist skandalös - aber besonders und am allermeisten aufregen muß ich mich darüber, dass hier Hunderte Betroffener auflaufen und ständig dumm fragen "muß ich zahlen, muß ich zahlen" anstatt sich auf die Hinterbeine zu stellen, die Ärmel hoch zu krempeln und zu sagen "mit mir nicht - und auch sonst mit keinem mehr".

Das mangelnde Engagement *der Betroffenen selbst* (und zwar besonders der Betroffenen, die hier landen und nun wirklich *mit allem* versorgt werden, was man braucht) ist auch ein Affront gegen unsere Arbeit hier (und anderswo).

Wort zum Sonntag Ende
der (arrogante?) aka-aka
- away for a break -



Joel schrieb:


> Naja, ich werde das jetzt aussitzen müssen, was ich mir eingebrockt habe. Ich bereue diesen anruf wirklich sehr.
> Aber ich habe jetzt dazu gelernt. Danke Leute, unterrichtet mich weiter mit Infos, ich lese eure Beiträge gerne


Tja. Da überlege ich mir ernsthaft, nichts mehr zu schreiben. Mir ist nämlich der einzelne Betroffene *heute* ziemlich egal, für den gibt's überall Tipps genug - mir geht es um die Betroffenen von morgen. Aber den allermeisten Betroffenen von heute sind genau jene scheißegal. Das ist ärgerlich und enttäuschend.
Zumal, liebe Leute, Abos per Festnetznummer mit Abrechnung über die Telefonrechnung vor der Tür stehen könnten...
Hier besteht dringend Handlungsbedarf.


----------



## scheka88 (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vorgestern nacht auch bei so einer nummer angerufen. Gestern rief mich jedoch jemand zurück und wollte meine adresse haben, da er von meinem handyprovider sei und irgendwelche daten von mir verlegt hatte. So blöd, wie ich zu dem zeitpunkt war hab ich ihm geglaubt und spontan meine adresse und meinen namen verraten. Danach kam mir das alles komisch vor und ich habe im internet mal nach der nummer gegoogelt. Stieß dann sofort auf die seite hier, und nach den ganzen berichten macht mir das ganze ein bisschen angst. Also wenn eine Rechnung kommt, einfach ignorieren oder einen musterbrief zuschicken? Oder muss ich doch bezahlen, weil ich ja angerufen habe?? Bin ratlos und bitte und eine antwort. Danke im voraus.


----------



## immorb (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Lies mal das Postig über deinem.Man sollte sich schon ein wenig Arbeit machen und vorm Schreiben andere Beiträge lesen


----------



## scheka88 (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

ja stimmt hast recht. Habe gedacht dass mir jemand direkt helfen kann. Aber es steht ja alles dran was man braucht. Danke


----------



## webwatcher (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



scheka88 schrieb:


> Habe gedacht dass mir jemand direkt helfen kann.


Persönliche  Rechtsberatung ist auf Grund des Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz  nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Anonym93 (3 Juli 2009)

*Rechnung von Vision Bill bekommen!!!*

hi ich bin 15 Jahre alt und habe heute eine Rechnung von Vision Bill in Höhe von 72euro bekommen...
Sie meinten, ich hätte ein Abo für 30Tage abgeschlossen...
Habe dort auch angerufen "aus spaß", hatte mit der frau aber nur ein paar Sekunden geredet, ich glaube noch nicht einmal eine minute...
Muss ich diese 72euro jetzt bezahlen?!
ich bin 15 Jahre alt, da kann ich doch auch gar nicht so n vertrag abschließen^^...
Was soll ich dagegen tun???
einfach die post nicht beantworten und so und die dann ignorieren??


----------



## Teleton (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hi schau mal hier rein: 

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49753-vision-bill-108.html#post284163


----------



## Anonym93 (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

okay, werde dann alle briefe ignorieren und einfach nichts machen, richtig??^^
wann lassen die mich denn in Ruhe??^^


----------



## Teleton (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Nunja, die meisten hier sind Eltern und plädieren daher für beichten. Wenn Deine Eltern es zufällig spitz bekommen werden sie enttäuscht sein. Deine Entscheidung.

Ausser einigen Briefen (u.a. vom Anwalt mit unschönen Drohungen) ist bisher keinem "Kunden" was geschehen. Keine Klage , kein Mahnbescheid, keine Strafanzeige, kein nix.


----------



## Anonym93 (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

meine eltern kriegen das definitiv nicht mit, da ich immer die post hole 
wie viele mahnungen werden die mir denn ungefähr schicken??^^
und wie lange wird das dauern bis ich die endgültig los bin??^^
also ich frage nochmal:
Ich muss gar nix zahlen und soll alles ignorieren?? (obwohl ich da ja angerufen hab, bis ich eine Frau am telefon hatte, die die nummer von meinem ausweis haben wollte oder so... 3 mal habe ich etwa 1 minute da telefoniert (bei den ersten beiden male einfach nix gesagt um zu gucken was die dann mache ) beim dritten mal als ich mit der gesprochen hab wollte die dann meine ausweisnummer oder so...) 

also ALLES IGNORIEREN UND NICHTS ZAHLEN!?


----------



## webwatcher (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Anonym93 schrieb:


> wie viele mahnungen werden die mir denn ungefähr schicken??^^


Das läßt sich nicht vorhersagen. kannst dich ja schon mal einstimmen 
>> Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Teleton (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Und hier den Teil mit den Minderjährigen nochmal lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430


Und es ist Freitag abend. Du solltest statt vorm Computer zu sitzen und Dir unnötige Sorgen zu machen mit Freunden unterwegs sein und Spass haben.


----------



## Joel (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo leute gestern ist die erste mahnung gekommen.
Wie bekannt 80,25€ .
Wann hören die endlich auf die [.........]?
gruß


----------



## Anonym93 (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

alsooo habe beschlossen gar nichts zu tun, werde die Briefe noch nicht einmal lesen sondern einfach in den müll werfen (um mich nich verrückt zu machen xD)
aber eine letzte frage... wenn ein Anwalt mir noch iwelche sachen schickt,werden diese Briefe dann nicht persönlich übergeben?^^
also nicht, dass der Postbote dann anklingelt und sagt ich habe vom Anwalt ein schreiben, dass ich an den Herrn xy übergeben muss....
also es landen alle schreiben nur im Briefkasten, richtig?


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Rein theoretisch wäre es möglich, dass ein Anwalt Dir ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein schickt. Aber praktisch kommt das unseres Wissens bei den Abzockern fast nie vor. Die werden angesichts der Unmengen von Mahnungen (manche Abzocker fahren die täglich waschkorbweise im Kombi zur Post...) nicht soviel Porto ausgeben. Bei mindestens hunderten Mahnungen täglich ist es schon ein Unterschied, ob der Abzocker 55 cent oder 4,40 € ausgibt  angesichts der Tatsache, dass ohnehin ca. 60-80 Prozent nicht zahlen.


----------



## Anonym93 (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

jaa genau so ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein meine ich^^
hatte sowas schon jemand bekommen???
oder machen die das zu 100% nicht??


----------



## webwatcher (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hat noch niemand berichtet. Selbst wenn, wozu sollte das gut sein? 

Ob der Drohmüll  eingeschrieben und in Bütten mit Goldrand kommt, es bleibt Drohmüll auf Papier 
und wie man  Müllpapier entsorgt, hängt von der Müllverordnung eurer Gemeinde/Stadt ab


----------



## Joel (4 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Was kommt eigentlich nach der zweiten mahnung?
ein Schreiben vom Anwalt oder?
gruß


----------



## dvill (4 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Dann kommt die dritte, dann die vierte, dann ... und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind ...

Was änderte sich, wenn ein Komplize mit Anwaltszulassung schreiben würde?

Zum Einlesen: Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Joel (5 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ich hoff nur dass die nie mit einer gerichtsverhandlung drohen


----------



## dvill (5 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Was ist schlimm mit Drohungen aus dem Kasperle-Theater? Der böse Wolf beißt nicht wirklich.


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Der smarte Geschäftsmann hat viel zu viel Angst davor, seine Hosen runterzulassen und im Gerichtssaal sein fragwürdiges Geschäftsmodell von den Juristen zerfleddert zu bekommen. Da würde nur ein trauriger Haufen fein abgenagter Knochen übrigbleiben.

Das lässt der daher mal lieber hypsch bleiben.


----------



## Joel (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hehe dass will ich schwer hoffen.
jedenfalls wird bald die 3te mahnung kommen.
Egal nur bei meinem Vater hab ich bedenken . Ich fühl mich einfach immer schlecht wenn die ne neue mahnung schicken aber ich kann es ihnen einfach niht sagen.
Naja ich denek wenn wir nicht zahlen löst sich dass von selbst


----------



## Joel (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Wenn die jetzt schreiben " wenn sie bis zum **.**.**** nich gezhlt haben "... wollen sie vor gericht gehen und wenn man dann nich zahlt schicken die dannach nochmal was oder is dann ruhe?
gruß


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Wir wissen nicht, ob das Kasperletheater vier oder fünf-ein-halb Akte hat.


----------



## Joel (14 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Tut mir leid aber , wie meinst du das?
gruß


----------



## webwatcher (14 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ganz einfach, wir sind keine Hellseher und  haben auch keinen Zugriff auf interne Abläufe
von Vision Bill.  Nur Vison Bill kann die die Frage  beantworten, wie lange sie  dich zu belästigen 
gedenken.


----------



## Joel (14 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hmm okay danke.
Aber ich kann mir nich vorstelln dass dannach noch was kommt. Was wollen sie dann noch bringen?
vllt kann mir dass jemand erzählen der erfahrung mit gerichtsdrohungen von vision bill hat.
Würd mich freuen.


----------



## webwatcher (14 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Joel schrieb:


> vllt kann mir dass jemand erzählen der erfahrung mit gerichtsdrohungen von vision bill hat.


Zwischen drohen und  tatsächlich durchführen liegen ungefähr 42 Lichtjahre...


----------



## Joel (15 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ist mir auch klar.
Ich wollte nur wissen was die nach ner gerichtsdrohung noch schreiben


----------



## webwatcher (15 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Das kann variieren. Dafür gibt es keine festen Regeln
Vielleicht so  
Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## Betrugsopfer2 (15 Juli 2009)

*mir auch passiert*

Hallo an alle...

Ich wollte mal mit euch darüber reden.
Was soll ich jetzt am besten machen?
Was sollte ich vermeiden?

Ich bin euch jetzt schon sehr dankbar für Antworten


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Lies Dir mal nur die letzten 5 Seiten dieses Threads durch, dann siehst Du schon klarer.

Was Du tun und lassen sollst, dürfen wir Dir hier nicht sagen, weil das unerlaubte Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall wäre.

Es gelten aber die üblichen Infos zur "Nutzlosbranche", wie sie z.B. in den oben auf dieser Seite verlinkten Artikeln schon stehen.

Jedenfalls ist bisher nicht bekanntgeworden, dass der Anbieter dieses halbseidenen "Geschäftsmodells" jemals versucht hätte, seine phantasievollen Forderungen vor Gericht durchzusetzen.

Man darf daraus angesichts wohl mindestens Zehntausender von Betroffenen schließen, dass er selbst nicht an die gerichtliche Durchsetzbarkeit glaubt.
Weil eben bei so einem windigen Geschäftsmodell kein wirksamer "Vertrag" nach dem BGB entsteht.

Denn es fehlt hier so gut wie an allem:

Schlüssiger und gleich erkennbarer Preishinweis - Fehlanzeige.
Anbieterkennzeichnung - Fehlanzeige.
Wirksame Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform - Fehlanzeige.
Schlüssige Beschreibung des Leistungsangebots vor Vertragsschluß - Fehlanzeige.
Etc.

Auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage hier angeblich ein "Vertrag" zustandekommen soll, ist nicht ersichtlich.
Kurzum: rechtlich nichts als eine Lachnummer und nicht durchsetzbar.
Und das weiß der smarte Herr Geschäftsführer im übrigen ganz genau. Der hat das bisher noch nicht in einem einzigen bekanntgewordenen Fall versucht.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer den Ball flachhält, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) 
wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Was wird passieren, wenn man nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert?
Ein paar Monate Mahn- und Droh-Kasperletheater wird man erdulden müssen.
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln
Aber das war es dann auch schon.


----------



## Joel (15 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ja ist so.
Ich habe denen auch geantwortet per email dann kam nur das übliche.
Laut evb haben sie bei uns angerufen, daher sind sie verpflichtet für die zu stellende Summe aufzukommen... blablabla.
Außerdem Sobald man denen mit dem Wiederrufsrecht kommt, finden sie sofort eine Ausrede das nicht geltend zu machen.
Allein das ist ein Indiz das Vision Bill ein risiger [..........] ist.
Einfach nicht Zahlen.
So werd ichs machen.
Gruß


----------



## Mouts (21 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Es ist jetzt der 4. Brief gekommen(das ist der 2. Brief von arco inkasso)

Ich frage jetzt nur zur Absicherung nach, ab eh noch alles "normal" ist:

Also sie drohen mir mit einschaltung eines Rechtsanwaltes weil ich den 1. Brief von ihnen ignoriert habe. Außerdem sagen sie dass das die letzte Chance sei die Sache ohne Gericht zu bereinigen.

Ist diese Drohung "normal" und muss ich mir keine Sorgen machen?

Könnte es sein dass nur noch 2 Briefe kommen, weil ja 2 von tele-inside waren, und 2 von arco inkasso, also könnte es doch sein dass noch 2 vom Rechtsanwalt kommen, oder?


----------



## webwatcher (21 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Mouts schrieb:


> Ist diese Drohung "normal" und muss ich mir keine Sorgen machen? könnte es doch sein dass noch 2 vom Rechtsanwalt kommen, oder?


Was für alle Nutzlosseiten gilt:
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Entweder: Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*



Anwälte im Dienst der Nutzlosbranche sind bezahlte Schreibknechte ohne  jede Sonderrechte


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Selbst, wenn da 25 Anwaltsbriefe kommen, ändert es doch nichts an der Tatsache, dass bei diesem "Geschäftsmodell" regelmäßig kein wirksamer, kostenpflichtiger Vertrag zustandegekommen ist.

Ein Anspruch, der unbegründet ist, wird auch durch das sechsundzwanzigste Schreiben nicht begründeter. Und durch das siebenundzwanzigste auch nicht.


----------



## krennz (22 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

_[Kaum verkappte Beratung im Einzelfall entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Joel (22 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Bei mir is grad eben das erste Schreiben von dem sehr geehrten RA W. eingetroffen.
Sie geben mir Zeit bis zum 9.8.09 um eine Summe von über 100€ zu bezahlen (119 glaub ich).
Aber dieses Schreiben sieht wircklich mehr als Lecherlich aus. Ich hab schon andere Anwatsschreiben von meinem Freund gesehn die sahen im gegensatz hierzu ähem etwas andres aus. Naja wir werden nicht zahlen. Wenn die Summe bis dahin nicht gezahlt ist wollen sie vor gericht tzzz naja
gruß


----------



## Joel (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Mal noch ne Frage
und zwar : ist es eich normal dass die schon beim ersten RA schreiben mit gericht drohen?
gruß


----------



## RayJ (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hi an alle
hab heute auch direkt 3x so ein tolles Schreiben bekommen mit der Vorderung nach 72€ nun meine Frage ist es irgendwie in geringster Weise möglich, dass diese Firma an mein Geld kommen könnte obwohl ich ihnen frewillig nichts geben werde da ich volljährig bin und an ein paar Abenden betrunken versucht habe da mal anzurufen wollen die ja jez 3x 72€ ? könnten die wirklich irgendwie mal was ensthaft machen oder sind das wirklich nur leere  Drohungen?
Im Vorraus danke 

MFG Ray


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Wenn es nicht zuviel Mühe macht, lies mal hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/286620-post1181.html


----------



## RayJ (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

alles klar danke  
hab das hier geschrieben soll ich das am Montag abschicken oder einfach gar nichts machen ? 



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ich beziehe mich auf Ihre Schreiben vom xx.xx.2009, für die Bestellungen der Telefon Chat Pauschalen für 30 Tage am: xx.xx.2009 um xx: xx, xx.xx.2009 um xx: xx und am xx.xx.2009 um xx: xx
> in dem Sie einen Betrag von jeweils 72,00 Euro für eine Serviceleistung verlangen.
> ...


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ob man so ein Schreiben verschickt, ist letzten Endes Geschmacksfrage.

Jedenfalls sollte man nicht meinen, dass so ein Schreiben vor weiteren Mahnungen schützt.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## RayJ (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

danke wenigstens gibt es noch hilfsbereite leute 

joa ich werds mal hinschicken und dann können sie mal Mahnen wie sie wollen erreichen werden sie damit nichts 

Danke für den Rat und die Links dann wolln wir den Spass mal angehn  

mfG


----------



## Joel (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

@RayJ
Du kanbnst es zwar verschicken doch ich hab auch so etwas geschrieben die finden einen grund das ungültig zu machen.
Naja jedenfalls es is eh nur geblüffe sie müssten ja jährlich gegen zig tausend menschen in deutschland vor gericht , doch es gab keine einzige verhandlung.
gruß
p.s. bitte antworte auf meine mail


----------



## RayJ (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

joa können sie mal Mahnen bis sie bunt werden zur Not sollen sie mich verklagen mal sehn wer recht bekommt


----------



## Joel (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



RayJ schrieb:


> joa können sie mal Mahnen bis sie bunt werden zur Not sollen sie mich verklagen mal sehn wer recht bekommt



Die werden dich nicht verklagen .
Wenn ein gericht die Anschuldigung von VB sieht wird schon gar kein Verfahren erst eingestellt.


----------



## Dasichbin (28 Juli 2009)

*Reingefallen VisionBill*

Hallo,

ich habe vor ein paar tagen in einem schwachen Moment:wall: bei einer XXX Hotline angerufen, die ich in einer Fernsehwerbung sah. Der ganze Anruf dauerte ca 20 sekunden. Prompt fliegt mir eine Rechnung von VisionBill ins Haus, über ein abgeschlossenes Abo für einen ganzen Monat, der Betrag ist 59,40 Euro.

Ein Abo hab ich nun nicht wirklich abgeschlossen, zunächst habe ich einspruch eingelegt, tatsächlich wurde mir geantwortet. Man konfrontierte mich mit de tatsache das ich angerufen habe, was auch korrekt ist. Daraufhin bestätigte ich dem Verfasser der Mail das ich ihm den Betrag überweisen werde. Dann stolperte ich beim suchen im Netz über dieses Forum und hätte mir beinah den Kopf Blutig an der Wand gehauen weil ich mir dachte, gott bin ich dämlich.

Nun meine Fragen:
Das ich telefoniert habe ist ja richtig, sprich ich habe einen Service genutzt, 20 sec wie gesagt, aber angerufen.

Wie stellt sich die Situation nun dar, muss ich zahlen oder nicht.

Noch ne frage, ich hab dem Typen jetzt schon zugesagt das ich zahle, hab ich mir selbst ein Bein gestellt oder ist das belanglos ?


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Juli 2009)

*AW: Reingefallen VisionBill*

Für 20-sek-Telefonate wird erfahrungsgemäß keine Gebühr verlangt, das hat der GF hier auch bereits erklärt...


----------



## Dasichbin (28 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Und die zusage von mir über die Bezahlung ? Kann er mir daraus einen Strick drehen ? Oder kann ich das wiederrufen ?


----------



## Reducal (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

....nein, das allein tut zu einer Vertragsbindung nichts bei und außerdem kann man sich seine Willensfindung ja auch noch anders überlegen oder sich auf einen Irrtum berufen.


----------



## Joel (2 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ist es normal das der [ edit] schon im ersten schreiben mit gericht droht?


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Joel schrieb:


> Ist es normal das der [ edit] schon im ersten schreiben mit gericht droht?


Absolut normal! Das machen alle Inkassobutzen und Anwälte der Nutzlos- und Pornobranche, um der Forderung Nachdruck zu verleihen!


----------



## dvill (2 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Schmeißfliegen-Inkasso basiert auf Erpressung und Nötigung.

Die Forderung wird niemals auf dem regulären Rechtsweg durchgesetzt, weil sie vor Gericht keinen Bestand hätte. Erfolg hat nur die Ausnutzung der Unsicherheit der vorgesehenen Opfer, indem man sie zur "freiwilligen" Zahlung erpresst.


----------



## Joel (2 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Vielen dank für euire Antworten ihr beide.
Ich warte schon auf dass nächsde schreiben
grüße


----------



## toidi (4 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

ich habe da angerufen und mir das alles angehört bis zum live providor
die haben mich heute morgen angerufen udn ich habe meien daten rausgegeben weil der herr meinte das ich ein widerspruch machen kann und dadurch nur die kosten bezahlen muss die ich genutzt habe (also nicht lange)
ich warte ab und wen der brief da ist mache ich ein widerspruch 
ich hoffe das klappt udn ist nicht teuer


----------



## toidi (4 August 2009)

*Vision Bill*

ich sollte vlt noch erwähnen das ich vor 2 jahren da schonmal war 
und darmals habe ich voll bezahlt
wie eben schon geschrieben diesmal werde ich widerspruch einreichen


----------



## Joel (4 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Den werden sie aber Ablehnen


----------



## blabliblub (4 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Sooo jetzt habe ich die Visionbill schon wieder ganz vergessen und da flattert nach fast einem halben jahr wieder ein briefchen von den ollen rein....diesmal die anwaltliche zahlungsaufforderung....was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Antiscammer (4 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Das Briefchen hat ungefähr den rechtlichen Stellenwert wie Deine Wunschliste an den Weihnachtsmann.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## EH-MB- (6 August 2009)

*Bericht über Vision-Bill / Vision Communication - so kann man sich rächen*


Bericht über Vision-Bill / Vision Communication GmbH 
So können wir uns schützen und rächen ! 
1. Sollten Sie die ***-Hotline angerufen haben, oder auch nicht, ist es nicht weiter schlimm. – Nicht zahlen – 
Der Kunde ist hier König, Vision-Bill läuft später ins leere. 
2. Sollen Sie am nächsten Tag ein Anruf vom Call-Center bekommen (zB. Tel. 06924794095) , macht sich Vision-Bill strafbar ! 
3. Bleiben Sie beim Call-Center cool. Wer ruft an? von welcher Rufnummer? Wie ist Ihr Name? Was wollen Sie mir verkaufen, ein Abo?? 
Alles schön aufschreiben, danach alles lässig abstreiten. 
Das Call-Center versucht einen unter massiv unter Druck zu setzten. 
„Sie bezahlen wohl nie Rechnungen…“
„Wir geben es der Polizei zur kostenpflichtigen Ermittlung…“ -haha-
„Wir schalten Inkassobüro und Rechtsanwalt ein… - bla bla…“ 
Aber, niemals eine Adresse raus geben !! –schon kann Vision-Bill nichts unternehmen- 
Später lässig den Höhrer auflegen und ankündigen: „Sollten Sie noch einmal anrufen, melden wir Sie bei der Bundesnetzagentur“
Das Call-Center wird „pissig“ den Hörer auflegen. 
Call-Center Akquise und Abo-Verkauf ist aller strengstens untersagt und kostet bei Wiederhandlung bis zu 50.000Euro Strafe.
Die Agentur und der Staat greift hier knallhart durch. Ganze Call-Center wurden schon von der Polizei leer geräumt !! 

So einfach geht es. Melden Sie diesen Fall einfach bei der Bundesnetzagentur. 
Klagen tut hier die Bundesnetzagentur und nimmt sich jeder Beschwerde an. Natürlich dreht es sich hierbei nur um ein Abo !
Hier der Download – bitte schnell ausfüllen 
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/16851.pdf 
später hier hin senden an: 
[email protected]
Fax: 06321 93 41 11 

4. Sofort den Fall bei der Bundesnetzagentur melden. Hier wird mit aller Härte vorgegangen. 
50.000Euro Strafe – BNA klagt, bei Wiederhandlung kommt Hausdurchsuchung, oder Call-Center wird Polizeilich dicht gemacht ! 
5. Sollte eine Rechnung von Vision-Bill kommen, - nicht zahlen !!-
6. Sollte eine Mahnung von Vision-Bill kommen, - nicht zahlen !!-
7. Sollte eine Rechtsanwalt schreiben von Vision-Bill kommen, - nicht zahlen !!-
8. Sollte vom Inkasso-Büro eine Rechnung kommen, - nicht zahlen !!- 
9. Sollte ein Mahnbescheid von Vision-Bill kommen, - nicht zahlen !!- dieses abschreiten und zum Gericht zurück senden. 
10. Vision-Bill muss klagen, macht es aber nicht, weil eh keine Chance… 
Gerichtsstand ist dort, wo der Kunde wohnt. 
Unterschrift gibt es nicht, Vertrag auch nicht und einen Anruf an die damalige Rufnummer erst recht nicht. 
Sollten Sie dennoch dort angerufen haben, ist es nicht weiter schlimm. Die Ermittlungen laufen ins leere und fallen unter Datenschutz. 
11. Sollte dennoch Vision-Bill vor Gericht der Meinung sein, man habe dort angerufen und ein Abo abgeschlossen, stimmt es natürlich nicht. 
Sogenannte Voice-Over-Ip Anschlüsse können mit jeder Rufnummer raus telefonieren, auch mit einer Rufnummer von der Bundeskanzlerin wäre es möglich. 
Somit ist die Rückverfolgung immer gescheitert, kann somit nicht bewiesen werden. 
12. Ganz wichtig: immer dieses Formular an die Bundesnetzagentur zusenden. 
„Die wollten mir ein Abo-verkaufen, Kaltaquise, Call-Center generve melden“ 
Wir bitten um kräftige Unterstützung, da die Polizei alleine machtlos ist und hier der Staatsanwalt nichts unternimmt.


---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 22:39:54 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 22:38:45 ----------

Bericht über Vision-Bill / Vision Communication GmbH 
So können wir uns schützen und rächen ! :sun:
1. Sollten Sie die ***-Hotline angerufen haben, oder auch nicht, ist es nicht weiter schlimm. – Nicht zahlen – 
Der Kunde ist hier König, Vision-Bill läuft später ins leere. 
2. Sollen Sie am nächsten Tag ein Anruf vom Call-Center bekommen (zB. Tel. 06924794095) , macht sich Vision-Bill strafbar ! 
3. Bleiben Sie beim Call-Center cool. Wer ruft an? von welcher Rufnummer? Wie ist Ihr Name? Was wollen Sie mir verkaufen, ein Abo?? 
Alles schön aufschreiben, danach alles lässig abstreiten. 
Das Call-Center versucht einen unter massiv unter Druck zu setzten. 
„Sie bezahlen wohl nie Rechnungen…“
„Wir geben es der Polizei zur kostenpflichtigen Ermittlung…“ -haha-
„Wir schalten Inkassobüro und Rechtsanwalt ein… - bla bla…“ 
Aber, niemals eine Adresse raus geben !! –schon kann Vision-Bill nichts unternehmen- 
Später lässig den Höhrer auflegen und ankündigen: „Sollten Sie noch einmal anrufen, melden wir Sie bei der Bundesnetzagentur“
Das Call-Center wird „pissig“ den Hörer auflegen. 
Call-Center Akquise und Abo-Verkauf ist aller strengstens untersagt und kostet bei Wiederhandlung bis zu 50.000Euro Strafe.
Die Agentur und der Staat greift hier knallhart durch. Ganze Call-Center wurden schon von der Polizei leer geräumt !! 

So einfach geht es. Melden Sie diesen Fall einfach bei der Bundesnetzagentur. 
Klagen tut hier die Bundesnetzagentur und nimmt sich jeder Beschwerde an. Natürlich dreht es sich hierbei nur um ein Abo !
Hier der Download – bitte schnell ausfüllen 
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/16851.pdf 
später hier hin senden an: 
[email protected]
Fax: 06321 93 41 11 

4. Sofort den Fall bei der Bundesnetzagentur melden. Hier wird mit aller Härte vorgegangen. 
50.000Euro Strafe – BNA klagt, bei Wiederhandlung kommt Hausdurchsuchung, oder Call-Center wird Polizeilich dicht gemacht ! 
5. Sollte eine Rechnung von Vision-Bill kommen, - nicht zahlen !!-
6. Sollte eine Mahnung von Vision-Bill kommen, - nicht zahlen !!-
7. Sollte eine Rechtsanwalt schreiben von Vision-Bill kommen, - nicht zahlen !!-
8. Sollte vom Inkasso-Büro eine Rechnung kommen, - nicht zahlen !!- 
9. Sollte ein Mahnbescheid von Vision-Bill kommen, - nicht zahlen !!- dieses abschreiten und zum Gericht zurück senden. 
10. Vision-Bill muss klagen, macht es aber nicht, weil eh keine Chance… 
Gerichtsstand ist dort, wo der Kunde wohnt. 
Unterschrift gibt es nicht, Vertrag auch nicht und einen Anruf an die damalige Rufnummer erst recht nicht. 
Sollten Sie dennoch dort angerufen haben, ist es nicht weiter schlimm. Die Ermittlungen laufen ins leere und fallen unter Datenschutz. 
11. Sollte dennoch Vision-Bill vor Gericht der Meinung sein, man habe dort angerufen und ein Abo abgeschlossen, stimmt es natürlich nicht. 
Sogenannte Voice-Over-Ip Anschlüsse können mit jeder Rufnummer raus telefonieren, auch mit einer Rufnummer von der Bundeskanzlerin wäre es möglich. 
Somit ist die Rückverfolgung immer gescheitert, kann somit nicht bewiesen werden. 
12. Ganz wichtig: immer dieses Formular an die Bundesnetzagentur zusenden. 
„Die wollten mir ein Abo-verkaufen, Kaltaquise, Call-Center generve melden“ 
Wir bitten um kräftige Unterstützung, da die Polizei alleine machtlos ist und hier der Staatsanwalt nichts unternimmt.
​​​


----------



## toidi (6 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

klappt das mit den brief 
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/16851.pdf
also wenn ich den ausfülle udn abschicke kosret mich das etwas?
wird dee3r fall damit geklärt oder muss ich mich auf mehr gefasst machen?
bitte scheibt mir per mail (und hier drin für andere)
welche erfahrungen ihr mit den brief gemacht habt wnen vorhanden!
danke


----------



## webwatcher (7 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Das Formblatt "Anzeige über den Erhalt unerlaubter Telefonwerbung" ( Cold Calls) der BNetzA 
und das Versenden an die BNetzA  kostet nichts, 
*hat aber überhaupt nichts mit diesem/deinem  Falll zu tun.*


----------



## Anonym93 (7 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

ich habe gestern wieder post bekommen... nun soll ich 119euro zahlen (erst die 72euro,dann die 80euro und nun halt 119euro)...
der anwalt heißt [ edit] und schreibt:



> "Sollten wir innerhalb der genannten Frist keinen Zahlungseingang verbuchen können, werde wir auftragsgemäß das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren gegen Sie einleiten und die Zwangsvollstreckung gegen Sie betreiben. Hierdurch werden weitere erhebliche Gerichtskosten,Anwaltsgebühren und Gerichtsvollzieherauslagen anfallen. Die werden die Forderungen deutlich erhöhen.
> 
> *Diese Mehrkosten, sowie die mit einem Gerichtsverfahren verbundenen Belastungen und Unanehmlichkeiten können Sie durch Zahlung der Forderung vermeiden."*


 
langsam bekomme ich echt angst...
habe den Brief gestern bekommen und heute morgen kam mein Vater an und sagte, die Rechtsanwaltskanzlei aus Düsseldorf hätte angerufen und nach mir verlangt, er hatte aber natürlich gar keine ahnung davon und hat gesagt die sollen mir was schicken, dann meinte die natürlich sie häten mir was geschickt und dann hat mein vater aufgelegt und mich drauf angesprochen und ich sagte ich wüsste nichts davon... 
was noch komisch ist... habe gestern 2 briefe bekommen (2mal genau den selben brief) und die letzte rechnung habe ich auch schon doppelt bekommen...?!
weiterhin ist es komisch, dass die heute morgen aufm festnetz angerufen haben (da ich vom handy dort angerufen habe und die sich einmal auch auf MEINEM handy gemeldet haben...)
und hier wurde doch auch erzählt, die würden nicht noch anrufen und einen belästigen, sondern nur briefe schicken...??????

also werden jetzt weiter NUR NOCH BRIEFE KOMMEN???
---------->100% kein Gerichtsverfahren oder ähnliches...?!
nur Drohbriefe?????


----------



## Antiscammer (7 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Anonym93 schrieb:


> ---------->100% kein Gerichtsverfahren oder ähnliches...?!
> nur Drohbriefe?????



99.999999999 % kein Gerichtsverfahren, soweit bisher bekannt.
Wir haben bisher nicht von einem einzigen Fall gehört - und das bei einer Unzahl von Betroffenen.

Wir haben Dir auch bereits geraten, die Eltern zu informieren. Du wolltest nicht.

Allerdings, wie auch immer: mehr wie mahnen und drohen wird mit höchster Sicherheit nicht passieren.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Anonym93 schrieb:


> also werden jetzt weiter NUR NOCH BRIEFE KOMMEN???
> ---------->100% kein Gerichtsverfahren oder ähnliches...?!
> nur Drohbriefe?????


Warum solltest du von zigtausenden Betroffenen ausgerechnet der erste sein,
 bei dem sie es versuchen und dabei  obendrein   mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit
  eine   Bauchlandung erleben würden? 

Dieser Verein lebt nicht davon, echte Forderungen bei Gericht durchzusetzen 
 sondern mit ungerechtfertigen  Drohungen zur Zahlung zu pressen.


----------



## RayJ (7 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

öhm rein vorsichtshalber kennt jemand einen Link zu einem Widerspruchsschreiben falls die mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid kommen?


----------



## webwatcher (7 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Falls du es jemals vor deiner Rente erleben solltest, ein Kreuz und  Unterschrift genügt:

>>  Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ich habe einen Anruf der Vision Communication erhalten. Beim Rückruf teilte man mir mit, dass wohl irgendein Mitarbeiter etwas von mir wollte. Wahrscheinlich wollte sich dieser Mitarbeiter dafür bedanken, dass ich hier seit Jahren nicht schreibe, was ich von dieser Firma halte.
Liebster R*D* - schick mir doch lieber ein paar Tankgutscheine. Meine Adresse hast Du ja jetzt 

*06924794095*

http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/06924794095

ach ja, Herr R*D* - landet tatsächlich eine Rechnung in meinem Briefkasten, dann gibt es eine Strafanzeige. Basta. Dann haben sie 5001 Strafanzeigen und bleiben Rekordhalter der Telemediamischpoke.


----------



## Joel (11 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

was ich auch ziemlich komisch finde ist dass die briefe von denen IMMER Mittwochs kommen.
bei mir kam bisher jeder brief jede mahnung mittwochs sogar die vom ra.
Könnte mir mal jemand schreiben  der das schon alles hinter sich hat ich würde ganz gerne wissen wie das alles aufgehört hat .
und vor allem wann. morgen kommt wahrscheinlich das 2 te anwalt schreiben juhu ich freu mich jetzt schon


----------



## Reducal (11 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Joel schrieb:


> was ich auch ziemlich komisch finde ist dass die brife von denen IMMER Mittwochs kommen.


....womöglich sammelt man unter der Woche so gelben Briefpostbehältern und lässt diese dann Montags vom Kurier zur Annahmestelle für Massensendungen bringen. Was soll daran komisch sein? Das sind durchaus übliche Abläufe.


----------



## Joel (11 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

ich finde es darum komisch dass sie immer mittwochs da sind wir hatten schonmal ärger mit soner firma da kamen die immer unterschiedlich.
außerdem merkt man doch schon daran dass es gar keinen anwalt gibt sondern dass irgendein idiot der "firma" da ist


----------



## metalhead89 (11 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hi Leute! Laut meiner 1. Rechnung von Vision Bill soll ich auch eine Gebühr von 72 € bezahlen. Vor kurzem bekam ich die 2. Rechnung - dann über 80 €.

Habt ihr einen Brief an diese Firma gesendet? Ich habe ihnen einen geschrieben und habe gedroht einen Rechtsanwalt einschalten. Das Schreiben habe ich per Einschreiben/Rückschein versendet. Es ist noch nichts zurückgekommen - ich hatte den Brief am 01. August verschickt.

Nutzt es überhaupt etwas denen zu schreiben?


----------



## webwatcher (11 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



metalhead89 schrieb:


> Nutzt es überhaupt etwas denen zu schreiben?


Das ist die Frage,  was du unter Nutzen verstehst. Minderung der Mahndrohmüllbelästigung 
ist nicht garantiert, ist aber auch nicht ernst zu nehmen. 

Sieh es gelassen >>> Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## Joel (12 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hey 
was mich wundert bei den anderen Briefen war weder ein mahnbescheid , eine mahnung oder anwaltsschreiben dabei.
glaubt ihr die machen schon nach dem 3 brief (2 VB , 1 RA) ruhe?
grüße


----------



## Joel (15 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo leute
ich ahb mich wohl zu früh gefreut heute is wieder ein schreiben vom Ra gekommen.
Er will das wir bis zum 1.9. 119,25€ bezahlen 
Außerdem ist ein Schreiben dabei worauf mein Vater (ich bin bekanntlich 15)
ihnen das geld überschreiben soll.
Sie drohen mir "Wir können ihnen nur raten sich umgehend mit uns in Verbindung zu setzen" außerdem mit Pfändung und 30 jahren vollstreckungsmaßnahmen . Das hab ich gelesen das wird immer geschrieben nicht?
bin ich bald durch mit vision bill oder was muss ich noch an post von den spinnern über mich ergehen lassen?
gruß


----------



## webwatcher (15 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Joel schrieb:


> Sie drohen mir "Wir können ihnen nur raten sich umgehend mit uns in Verbindung zu setzen" außerdem mit Pfändung und 30 jahren vollstreckungsmaßnahmen . Das hab ich gelesen das wird immer geschrieben nicht?


und die ewige Verdammnis und  ähnlicher Quark


> was muss ich noch an post von den spinnern über mich ergehen lassen?


Kann niemand vorhersagen, nimm´s  von der heiteren Seite 
Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## dvill (15 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Joel schrieb:


> Sie drohen mir "Wir können ihnen nur raten sich umgehend mit uns in Verbindung zu setzen"


Das ist die Neuzeit: Traditionell holt die Mafia das Geld von ihren Erpressungsopfern durch Boten ab. Heute müssen sich die Opfer die "persönliche Ängstigung" durch Kontaktaufnahme selbst abholen.

Man sieht daran, wie wichtig für Einschüchterungsfallen die Kontaktaufnahme der Opfer bei "Ihrem Servicecenter" ist. Die Aufforderung zu nutzlosen Widersprüchen oder anderen "Abwehrversuchen" treibt die Opfer direkt in das weitere Angsterzeugungsprogramm.


----------



## Joel (15 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Danke leute für eure schnellen Antworten hilft mir echt.
Außerdem steht dirn der Prozess gegen uns wir schon vorbereitet .
so ein gelabber 
ich hoff dass die einfach schnell merken bei uns gibtz nix zu holen
gruß


----------



## metalhead89 (15 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ich habe gestern den Rückschein von Vision Bill erhalten. Heute kam dann auch eine Antwort auf den Brief in denen ich ihnen mit einem Anwalt gedroht habe... Darin steht ich hätte unter einem bestimmtem Telefonanschluss diesen "Service" bestellt.  Weiter steht im Schreiben ich wäre mit der "sofortigen Erbringung" dieser Dienstleistung einverstanden gewesen; damit hätte ich dann auf mein Widerrufsrecht verzichtet!

Bei mir war das so, dass ich immer von denen auf meinem Handy angerufen wurde. Ich dachte es wäre jemand von meinen Freunden mit einer neuen Nummer, weil es ne 0160-Nummer war. Ich hab die dann angerufen und wurde dort nach meiner Adresse usw. gefragt und ich war so doof und hab denen Auskunft gegeben. ich dachte es wäre jemand den ich kenne und der würde Witzchen mit mir machen, aber da hab ich mich geirrt.:wall: Kurze Zeit später hab ich dann die erste Rechnung bekommen. Beim Telefonat hieß es bei mir übrigens, mir würde ein "Angebot" zugeschickt werden.

Ich hab jetz schon ein bisschen Angst... und hab schon überlegt zu bezahlen. Melden die sich dann nicht mehr oder geht das danach weiter?

Bitte helft mir, bin richtig verzweifelt.


----------



## Joel (15 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

aber ich soll schon keinen kontakt mit denen aufnehemn oder?
die haben ja geschrieben sie empfehlen mir sich bei denen zu melden
sol ich oder nich?
gruß


----------



## bernhard (15 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Wer sind die? Was sind das für Typen, die Euch das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen wollen?

Und Ihr rennt denen noch hinterher, um zu helfen?

Nachdenken, Leute.


----------



## Antiscammer (15 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Wie sagt hier dvill immer: Wenn hinterm Zaun der Köter kläfft, muss man dazu nicht Stellung nehmen. Man muss ihm auch kein Leberwurstbrötchen geben.


----------



## Joel (16 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

danke leute
ich hoff bloß die kommen nicht mit ihrem billigen mahnbescheid


----------



## Antiscammer (16 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ein Mahnbescheid ist nicht billig, sondern kostet 23 Euro Gerichtsgebühr. Die darf er vorstrecken, und kriegt sie beim Widerspruch auch nicht zurück.
Daher ist bisher in diesen Fällen nicht bekanntgeworden, dass Mahnbescheide kommen.


----------



## Joel (17 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

also im fall wenn ein mb kommt , muss mein vater nur nein ankreutzen und es zurück schicken oder?
und dann?
gruß


----------



## webwatcher (17 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Joel schrieb:


> also im fall wenn ein mb kommt , muss mein vater nur nein ankreutzen und es zurück schicken oder?


Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


Joel schrieb:


> und dann?


Nichts
Hör mit den MB Hysterie auf. Sorgst du dich ständig. dass dich ein Blitz trifft? Das ist erheblich wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## Mouts (17 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo!

Kann es sein dass nach dem 4. Brief (also nach dem 2. von arco Inkasso) nix mehr kommt? Weil das ist schon relativ lang her. Ca. 4 Wochen oder so, genau weiß ich das nimmer.


----------



## Antiscammer (17 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Jo mei, wenn d'Hund g'nug g'schissn hat, dann kimmt nix mehr. :scherzkeks:

Das kann nach 4 Kütteln sein, dass kann auch nach 6 Kütteln sein.


----------



## MR89 (26 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo,

ich habe vorhin ein neues Thema (http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...n-rechnung-etc-dringend-hilfe.html#post290540) aufgemacht und wurde freundlicher weise hier hin weitergeleitet.

Also wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe.

- Obwohl ich meine Adresse weiter gegeben habe. 
   Immer die Post zuschicken lassen. Und nichts bezahlen ? Irgendwann
   finden die eine Ende!?

- Weil wie gesagt, ich wusste nichts von einem Abo und wurde auch nicht
   auf einem Abo hingewiesen. 

- Das Gespräch spielte sich ja nur in einem Zeitfenster von 2-4 Minuten ab,
  da ich nur mit dieser Computerstimmt verbunden worden bin.


----------



## Teleton (26 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Soweit ersichtlich hat noch nie hat eine Firma mit gleichem oder ähnlichem Geschäftsmodel ("dänische Abrechnung") einen Verbraucher vor Gericht gezerrt. In keinem einzigen belegten Fall kam irgendetwas anderes als Briefe mit Zahlungsaufforderungen oder freche Anrufe und zwar egal wie sich die Betroffenen verhalten haben.


----------



## Antiscammer (26 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



MR89 schrieb:


> Irgendwann
> finden die eine Ende!?


 
Alles hat ein Ende, nur die Wurst hat zwei.



MR89 schrieb:


> Weil wie gesagt, ich wusste nichts von einem Abo und wurde auch nicht
> auf einem Abo hingewiesen.



Eben. Und das Gegenteil müsste der Gocher Smartboy Dir nachweisen.
Das hat er bislang aus wohlweislichen Gründen noch niemals gerichtlich versucht.


----------



## metalhead89 (26 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ich habe heute wieder einen Brief erhalten. Der Name der Anwaltskanzlei ist, denk ich, bekannt. Er lautet *xxx*. Also diesesmal fordern sie eine Geldsumme von insgesamt 119,25€ bis zum 14.09.2009. Sie drohen damit, dass sie, falls ich nicht zahle, das *gerichtliche Mahnverfahren* einleiten werden und die *Zwangsvollstreckung* gegen mich betreiben würden. Ziemlich am Ende des Briefes ist folgendes fett gedruckt: "Diese Mehrkosten, sowie die mit einem Gerichtsverfahren verbundenen Belastungen und Unannehmlichkeiten können Sie durch Zahlung der Forderung vermeiden." _Was mir dann noch sofort ins Auge fiel, war die Tatsache, dass die Unterschrift des Rechtsanwalts nur aufgedruckt ist - das ist doch normal nicht so, oder?_

*Muss ich jetzt schon gegen das drohende gerichtliche Mahnverfahren Widerspruch einlegen?*


----------



## krennz (26 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Soweit mir bekannt, dürfte das das vorletzte Schreiben sein. 
Hier gibts nur eins, ich verhalte mich ruhig, lächle über den Text und gebe das ganze in die Rundablage oder die Wertstofftonne. Den nächsten Brief lasse ich den gleichen weg gehen. M.E. ist dann Ruhe.


----------



## metalhead89 (26 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

hallo,

danke für deine antwort. muss ich also erst im seltenen fall widerspruch -binnen zwei wochen - einlegen, wenn ein gerichtlicher mahnbescheid kommt? was kommen denn noch für ein brief?


----------



## webwatcher (26 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



metalhead89 schrieb:


> *Muss ich jetzt schon gegen das drohende gerichtliche Mahnverfahren Widerspruch einlegen?*


Wozu? Beschwörung von Dämonen? 


metalhead89 schrieb:


> muss ich also erst im seltenen fall widerspruch -binnen zwei wochen - einlegen, wenn ein gerichtlicher mahnbescheid kommt?


Kugelblitze sind wahrscheinlicher. Für den extrem unwahrscheinlichen Fall der Fälle:
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## krennz (26 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Bei einem gelben Brief vom Gericht wärst Du der ERste.  Keine Angst. Es kommt fast so sicher keiner wie das Amen in der Kirche:-D

In dem folgenden Brief wird mit der 30 jährigen Verdammnis, Rentenpfändung, Eintrag in irgendwelche obskuren Listen etc. gedroht. Sowie mit der Abgabe an die Mahnabteilung (m.E. Papierkorb)


----------



## metalhead89 (26 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

und danach bekomme ich nur noch einen brief? vllt. mit dem inhalt: "wir wollen die deutschen gerichte nicht mit solchen bagatellen belasten ???


----------



## webwatcher (26 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ein kleine Auswahl: 

Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.

zum allgemeinen Geplauder über die Schlechtigkeit der Welt
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/59211-warum-ist-die-welt-so-boese.html


----------



## Schorchgrinder (26 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



metalhead89 schrieb:


> und danach bekomme ich nur noch einen brief


  Evtl ja, aber es können auch mehr werden. Steht nirgendwo das nach dem widersprochen Mahnbescheid XX Mahnungen kommen können. Denn den Mahnbescheid  fertig das Gericht ohne Überprüfung aus, das klärt das Verfahren.           Mfg  Schorchgrinder


----------



## Captain Picard (26 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Schorchgrinder schrieb:


> Denn den Mahnbescheid  fertig das Gericht ohne Überprüfung aus, das klärt das Verfahren.


Hier steht  es genau erklärt  aber hört bitte  danach auf über  völlig unwahrscheinliches zu spekulieren.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html
Tritt in der Nutzlosbranche ungefähr so oft auf wie Schneestürme in der Sahara


----------



## MR89 (28 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo,

ich habe heute das erste mal Post bekommen und gleich 2 mal :-D.

Ich habe einmal die Chat Pauschale gültig vom 24.08.2009, 1:33Uhr bis 23.09.2009, 1:33Uhr.

Und im zweiten Brief steht das gleiche:

Ich habe einmal die Chat Pauschale gültig vom 24.08.2009, 1:27Uhr bis 23.09.2009, 1:27Uhr.

Ich frage mich wenn ich ANGEBLICH EIN ABO abgeschlossen habe, warum sollte ich dann zwei mal bezahlen ?! 

Und vorallem bei dem ersten Anruf um 1:27Uhr habe ich mir das angehört am telefon und das war ein Gespräch von 2-3 Minuten und es handelte sich nur um die Computerstimme... und wurde nur immer weitergeleitet um beim zweiten mal um 1:33Uhr nur einmal klingeln lassen und dann direkt aufgelegt ich hatte eine Gesprächsdauer von 3sek. ......


----------



## Fabrizio (31 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Hallo zusammen,

  wollte mal meinen Beitrag zu den ganzen Sache leisten. Zunächst aber mal Danke an die ganzen anderen Foren-Beiträge, denn der Informations-Austausch ist fundamental wichtig, um den Informations-Vorsprung = Macht-Vorsprung zu egalisieren.

  Ich hatte einfach aus Neugier bei der Hotline angerufen, ich wollte wissen, was sich hinter dieser Festnetznummer verbarg. Konnte ja nichts passieren, bei einer Hamburger Telefon-Nummer. Hatte dann aber relativ schnell verstanden, dass sie einem ein Abo aufdrücke wollen und am nächsten Tag kam auch schon direkt der Rückruf. Zum Glück war ich so vorsichtig und hatte keine korrekten Angaben gemacht.:-D
  Nachdem ich mich dann im Internet schlau gemacht hatte und wusste, mit wem ich es zu tun hatte, habe ich mir kein Sorgen mehr gemacht.:sun: Als ich aber wieder einen Anruf erhielt und ich dieses mal eine Frankfurter Festnetznummer auf dem Display hatte *(069-247940xx)* (xx steht für das Jahr von Fortuna Düsseldorf 95), beschloss ich, den Spieß umzudrehen: nun rief ich zurück und landete im Call-Center von Vision Communication GmbH.

  Wenn Recht zu Unrecht wird, wird Widerstand zur Pflicht!

  Ich teilte den Damen und Herren höflich, aber äußerst bestimmt und mit Nachdruck mit, dass Ihr Geschäftsgebaren unseriös sei, dass ich mich nicht einschüchtern lasse, dass ich mich nicht unter Druck setzen lasse, dass die Forderungen haltlose seien. Natürlich hörten die Damen und Herren das nicht gerne und beendeten die Telefonate immer wieder, aber wofür gibt es denn eine Flatrate ins Deutsche Festnetz? Zwar kam ich im direkten Anschluss nicht immer durch oder es wurde direkt wieder aufgelegt, habe aber trotzdem bestimmt an die 50 mal im Laufe des Tagen dort angerufen. Eine Frau Bender flehte fast schon, dass ich doch bitte nicht mehr anrufen solle...:sun:
  Na ja, am Ende des Tages hieß es dann plötzlich: Ich kann sie im System nicht mehr finden, der Fall hat sich wohl erledigt. Ach, sieh an, so schnell geht das? Plötzlich brauchte ich nichts mehr zu bezahlen...

  Aber der Fall hat sich noch nicht erledigt:

  Laute, geht in die Offensive! Schlagt sie mir ihren eigenen Waffen! Lasst euch nicht anrufen, sondern „macht denen die Hölle heiß“! Belagert das Call-Center! Ruft duzend mal an, falls die es wagen, euch auch nur einmal anzurufen!

  Laßt den Briefwechsel sein. Trefft sie dort, wo es richtig weh tut!

  Wir sind das Volk!

  Wir haben schon ganze Staaten in die Knie gezwungen!

  Es wäre doch gelacht, wenn wir diese GmbH nicht auch in die Knie zwingen.

  [FONT=&quot]An die Arbeit![/FONT]


----------



## Antiscammer (31 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Das mit dem "50-mal anrufen" ist so eine Sache. Das kann auch mal als "Eingriff in den Geschäftsbetrieb" bzw. "Belästigung" gewertet werden, auch wenn Du damit letztlich erfolgreich warst. 
Empfehlen würde ich das aber nicht unbedingt zur Nachahmung.

Für lästige Anrufe von Abzockern, die persönliche Daten zwecks Mahnungserstellung ausspionieren wollen, gibt es andere Möglichkeiten, z.B.:

Hitparade zum Ärgern von CCAs - Antispam Wiki

Oder man blockt die Nummer, wenn man eine Fritz-Box hat.


----------



## Fabrizio (31 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



> Belästigung


Hab' ich das jetzt richtig verstanden?

Sie könnten ja mal die Polizei einschalten; das wäre wirklich mal was neues!



> Empfehlen würde ich das aber nicht unbedingt zur Nachahmung.


Doch, genau das solltet ihr alle machen. Ich alleine kann nur sehr kurz etwas ausrichten. Aber wenn von den geschätzten 22.000 Geschädigten pro Monat nur 1%, also 220, so wie ich verfahren, haben die ziemlich schnell ein großes Problem ihren Betrieb aufrecht zu erhalten.

An die Arbeit!


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Fabrizio, das ist Unfug! Da sollen die Betroffenen lieber 5 Politiker kontaktieren, damit endlich dieses Geschäftsmodell verboten wird (wie beispielsweise in Dänemark). Aber trauen sich die Betroffenen auch, wenn sie tatsächlich eine Telefonsexhotline angerufen haben?

Die Zahl 22000 hat mit Vision Bill nichts zu tun. Ich nehme an, dass dort mehr Leute anrufen als nur 22000/Monat. Und warum? Weil Zeitungen mit großen Buchstaben und Fernsehsender mit bunten Bildern gut daran mitverdienen, denen ihre Werbeplattform zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Auch das könnten Betroffene mal an geeigneter Stelle anbringen. Das wären Aktionen, die Sinn machen. Nicht so eine Kamikaze-Wild-West-Aktion.


> Wir haben schon ganze Staaten in die Knie gezwungen!


 das haben "wir" aber nur schaffen können, weil die Schutzmächte dieses Staates die Parameter verändert hatten. Das ist bei Vision Bill anders. Deren "Schutzmacht" ist faktisch "der Staat". Und dessen Parameter heißen ganz klar (laut Aussage des Ministeriums) "Freiheit der Geschäftsausübung geht vor Verbraucher- und Jugendschutz"...
Aber das nur am Rande...


----------



## Fabrizio (1 September 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



> Deren "Schutzmacht" ist faktisch "der Staat".



Die Angst und die daraus resultierende Schock-Starre ist die Schutzmacht. Wir sind das Volk! bedeutet, dass man sich gerade nicht an die Politiker wendet und mit den bestehenden Verhältnissen abgibt, sondern selbst aktiv wird.
*Reisst das Heft des Handels an euch!*


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 September 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Fabrizio schrieb:


> Die Angst und die daraus resultierende Schock-Starre ist die Schutzmacht.


Das sowieso


> Wir sind das Volk! bedeutet, dass man sich gerade nicht an die Politiker wendet und mit den bestehenden Verhältnissen abgibt, sondern selbst aktiv wird.
> *Reisst das Heft des Handels an euch!*


sinnloser Aktionismus bringt aber nichts. Natürlich muß das Thema politisch gelöst werden, wie denn sonst?
In Dänemark unterstützte die Politik den Verbraucherschutz - das Thema wurde erledigt
In Deutschland nicht.
In Dänemark wurde das Problem gerichtlich gelöst, weil der politische Wille dazu da war.


----------



## floh44 (3 September 2009)

*Vision Communication GmbH*

Moin, 
ich weiß, dieses Thema wurde hier schon oft behandelt, aber da ich nun auch von der Fa. Vision Communication eine Rechnung erhalten habe, möchte ich gerne nochmal das Thema aufgreifen. 
Ich soll angeblich bei dieser dubiosen Firma angerufen (Sexhotline), was ich aber nicht getan habe. Habe mittlerweile auch schon Post von Herrn RA [ edit] erhalten mit der Androhung eines Mahnbescheides. Ich werde natürlich nicht zahlen!! Nun aber meine Frage: Wie ist es möglich, dass die meine Rufnummer haben, denn die wird immer unterdrückt und kann von keinem Angerufenen gesehen werden. Auch erscheint die Rufnummer der Fa. Vision Communication auf meinem EVN (Einzelverbindungsnachweis). Das finde ich schon recht merkwürdig. Würde gerne mal eure Meinung dazu hören. 
Vielen lieben Dank im voraus 
Tina


----------



## Teleton (3 September 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Da VB/VC keinen Zugriff auf die Daten Deines Telefonproviders hat gibt es eigentlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten.

Entweder bei Deinem Telefonprovider läuft etwas schief bei der Zuordnung der Daten. Sowas kommt allerdings nur sehr selten vor, bei Handy häufiger als im Festnetz.

Oder irgendjemand hat neben Dir Zugriff auf das Telefon. Ehemann? pubertierender Zögling?,Angestellte?Handwerker? Sohn der Putzfrau/Vermieters/sonstwer mit Schlüssel?. Mal in den Kalender geschaut wegen des Datum aus dem EVN, welches Mannsvolk war im Hause ?

Unabhänig davon bedeutet ein Anruf -selbst wenn er statgefunden hat- weder, dass zwangsläufig ein Vertrag mit VB zustande gekommen ist noch, dass Du als Anschlussinhaberin Vertragspartner geworden bist.

Folgerichtig hat daher -soweit ersichtlich-noch kein Anbieter mit diesem Geschäftsmodel in den letzten 10 Jahren Klage erhoben.


----------



## floh44 (3 September 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Danke soweit nochmal. Ich bezahle also nicht!! Nur was soll ich tun, wenn ein Mahnbescheid kommt? Widerspruch und dann ist gut? 

Tina


----------



## webwatcher (3 September 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



floh44 schrieb:


> Nur was soll ich tun, wenn ein Mahnbescheid kommt?


Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür ist erheblich geringer als der Jackpot im Lotto.

Wenn es  gegen jede Wahrscheinlichkeit erfolgen sollte:
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Was ist ein Mahnbescheid?
> 
> Ein Mahnbescheid ist eine schriftliche Aufforderung, an einen Dritten Geld zu bezahlen - oder sich gegen die Forderung zu wehren. Der Mahnbescheid wird über ein Amtsgericht verschickt.* Das Amtsgericht prüft beim Versand aber nicht, ob die Forderung auch wirklich berechtigt ist.*


und er kostet  den Antragsteller 23€ per Vorkasse.

Zu gut deutsch: Es ist nichts  weiter als ein Fetzen Papier, der erschrecken soll.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 September 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Offenbar gibt es derzeit Fälle, in denen Personen, die keinerlei vertragliche oder sonstige Beziehung zu VB haben, angerufen werden. Ob es sich dabei um Pinganrufe handelt (also ein einmaliges Klingeln, das einen "Anruf in Abwesenheit" auslöst), kann ich nicht definitiv bestätigen. 
Es gibt Berichte, wonach allein durch den Rückruf bereits - nach Ansicht der Visionäre - ein Vertrag ausgelöst wird. Das kann ich nicht bestätigen.

Trotzdem wäre es eine Möglichkeit, daher solltest Du, falls möglich, die Anrufe in Abwesenheit kontrollieren oder versuche, Dich zu erinnern, ob mal ein rätselhafter Anruf in Abwesenheit durch Rückruf beantwortet wurde.

Das ist das eine.

Das andere ist, dass es hinsichtlich der Daten ein Gerücht gibt, das einen bestimmten Provider betrifft. Daher die Frage: bei welchem Handyprovider bist Du?

Näheres dazu will ich nicht öffentlich posten, da sich dieses Gerücht auf anonyme Informationen stützt. 

Klingt jetzt vielleicht mysteriös - aber so ist das eben. Ich kann hier nicht Tatsachenbehauptungen in den Raum werfen, die ich nicht belegen kann. Und belegen kann ich nur, dass VB-Nummern bei unbeteiligten Personen anrufen. Das weiß ich, weil es mir selbst passiert ist. Mein Rückruf hatte allerdings keine Konsequenzen.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:56:54 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:48:36 ----------




floh44 schrieb:


> Wie ist es möglich, dass die meine Rufnummer haben, denn die wird immer unterdrückt und kann von keinem Angerufenen gesehen werden.


wenn Du bei der Polizei anrufst, sehen die deine Nummer, auch wenn sie unterdrückt ist. Da die Polizei keine Hellseher beschäftigt, muß es eine technische Lösung geben. Was die Polizei kann und darf, können andere auch - auch wenn sie es nicht dürfen. Damit will ich nicht behaupten, dass so etwas eingesetzt wird, nur, dass es möglich wäre. 

Auch der Provider hat die Anruferkennung. Er darf sie aber natürlich nicht weiter geben. Er darf nicht, er kann schon. Auch hier gilt: Ich behaupte nicht, dass es passiert, nur, dass es geht. Und, wie erwähnt, soll es ein bestimmter Provider machen und sich bezahlen lassen. Hätte ich einen Beweis für diese Behauptung, wäre bei denen längst die Staatsanwaltschaft vorbei gekommen...


----------



## Marco (4 September 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Das andere ist, dass es hinsichtlich der Daten ein Gerücht gibt, das einen bestimmten Provider betrifft. Daher die Frage: bei welchem Handyprovider bist Du?



Ich vermute mal T-Mobile.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Joel (4 September 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Bei mir gab es deletzt ebenfalls 2 verdächtige anrufe.
beim ersten war es glaub ich entweder eine 0230 oder ne 0211 nummer.
beim 2tn war unterdrückt.
Beim ersten lief es ungefähr so ab:
Ich: Hallo?
ANR:geflüster
Ich: Hallo? entweder du redest oder verpisst dich
ANR:...(Aufgelegt)

Ich fand es ziemlich merkwürdig weil hinten haben lauter telefons geklingelt , worauf sich schließen loassen könnte dases sich um ne Firma handelt.

Der 2te anruf lief so ab:

Ich : Hallo?
ANR: Hallo. Spreche ich mit **** **** ***** (meinem Vater)
Ich : Nein , mit dem sohn
ANR: Sind deine Eltern zuhause ?
Ich:  Nein sind sie nicht , wer sind sie?
ANR: (verwirrt) Ok vielen dank.

seit dem erhielt ich keinen Anruf mehr.
ich weiß nich ob es VB war.


----------



## Joel (4 September 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

achso ich hab jetzt dass 2 te anwaltsschreiben hinter mir.
Was kommt jetzt im Normalfall?
gruß


----------



## Captain Picard (4 September 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Joel schrieb:


> Was kommt jetzt im Normalfall?


Es gibt bei solchen Läden keinen "Normalfall" . Schon die Mahnungen zeugen von völligem Chaos.

Nimm´s von der heiteren Seite:
Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## MR89 (2 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Hallo,

ich hatte schon vorher mal hier was gepostet zu meinem Fall.

Ich habe ja wie gesagt mal nachts dort angerufen für angelbiche 4 cent die minute... und dann kam n paar tage später n anruf von der bestimmten nummer die hier jeder kennt. jetzt habe ich mittlerweile das erste bzw. zweite rechtsanwaltschreiben erhalten... es geht darum das ich ja angelich ein abo abgeschlossen habe wovon ich nichts weiss bzw hingewiesen worden bin. so das lustige ist ich habe ja angeblich bei der gleichen nummer innerhalb 2 abos abgeschlossen mit der gleichen nummer... also wie das funktionieren soll verstehe ich acuh nicht, deswegen die 2 anwaltsschreiebn auf einmal...
so jetzt wird gedroht mit gericht und pfändung... wie verhalte ich mich jetzt?! 
also es kann kein gerichtsverfahren auf mich zu kommen oder?

mfg
​


----------



## webwatcher (2 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



MR89 schrieb:


> also es kann kein gerichtsverfahren auf mich zu kommen oder?


Du wärst der erste. Spielst du im Lotto? Die Chance auf den Jackpot ist bedeutend höher
 als sich mit dem Laden  vor Gericht zu treffen.


----------



## passer (2 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Es gab User die haben von diesen ... bis zu 12 Mahn Schreiben bekommen.

:wall::scherzkeks:


----------



## Anonym93 (5 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

habe nun 4 briefe ingesamt bekommen...
beim letzte wurde mir gesagt, ich soll das geld bis zum 16.09.09 überweisen...
und bis heute habe ich keine post bekommen... und sonst habe ich die post immer nach 3-4 tagen, maximal 1woche bekommen...
lassen die irren mich jetz endlich in ruhe??


----------



## PueS (6 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

hallo ich habe alles gelesen habe 1/1 das selbe prob. mit tele inside sro nur meine frage wie kann ich diesen brief der arbeiterkammer (komme aus österreich) tele inside zukommen lassen wenn gar keine adresse vorhanden ist (hab auch schon inko briefe bekommen die können aber selber sehen wie sie zu ihrem geld kommen) mfg


----------



## webwatcher (6 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Warum willst du den unbedingt Brieffreundschaft mit denen schliessen?
Wenn  die das wünschen, werden sie  sich schon mit Adresse melden.


----------



## PueS (6 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

dass geht ja echt schnell bei euch hm ja da hast du recht ich wart mal ab hab e eine rechtsschutzversicherung gg:sun:


----------



## Terroropfer (7 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

wenn man deren Adresse hat, ist das relativ einfach. da diese firma kein sog. Opt-In vorliegen hat, also keiner von euch denen erlaubt hat, euch privat anzurufen, liegt eine unterlaubte handlung vor. nun kann ein Anwalt denen eine sog. strafbewehrte unterlassungserklärung zuschicken. danach verpflichten sie sich dazu, diese unerlaubte handlung nicht zu wiederholen und andernfalls strafe zu zahlen. das beste ist: die kosten für den anwalt müssen die auch tragen. die rechnung dafür schickt der denen gleich mit. allerdings sollte man einen anwalt nehmen, der erfahrung mit diesem vorgehen hat. ich kann da den RA ottstadt in berlin (www.kanzlei-ottstadt.de, dort http://www.kanzlei-ottstadt.de/abwehr.php) empfehlen. keine angst - das bin nicht ich, ich mache hier keine werbung. oder ihr wählt hier einen anwalt aus: Rechtsanwälte: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de einfach einmal anrufen, mit dem RA  reden und der sagt dann schon, was die nächsten schritte sind (da entstehen keine kosten, das aber nochmals versichern lassen)!

viel erfolg!!!

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:26:19 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:23:53 ----------




Terroropfer schrieb:


> einfach einmal anrufen, mit dem RA  reden und der sagt dann schon, was die nächsten schritte sind (da entstehen keine kosten, das aber nochmals versichern lassen)!



ach ja, wollte ich noch sagen: so dreht man den spiess um und die werden zu den zahlungspflichtigen. wenn das viele machen, rechnet sich deren geschäftsmodell nicht mehr!!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

BNetzA hat Visionen...

01805010960
01805788744
018058067008
01805701709
01805606700
01805666706
01805010948
01805604704
01805701703
01805701704
021517670934
021159827807
021159827813
021159827814
03030641265
03032591139
0303291192
04018033219
04018071052
04018982620
040180725690
040180725699
04018982619
04030330995
04098765009
069366017870
069976903744
06997690397
06997691116
06997692636
06997692642
06997692644
08937414840
08937414887 		

alles gesperrt.

wie schon hier empfohlen, im August
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=233095&postcount=3



> Diese Ortsnetz-Rufnummern sollten man meiden. Ein kurzer Anruf kann ärgerliche Folgen haben, weil er automatisch ein "unfreiwilliges Abonnement" auslösen kann.
> 
> Die Nummern sind harmlos aussehende Ortsnetz-Rufnummern und werden seit geraumer Zeit im Videotext verwendet, um ahnungslose Opfer zu ködern.
> 
> ...


----------



## Teleton (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Terroropfer schrieb:


> wenn man deren Adresse hat, ist das relativ einfach. da diese firma kein sog. Opt-In vorliegen hat, also keiner von euch denen erlaubt hat, euch privat anzurufen, liegt eine unterlaubte handlung vor.


Dazu mußt Du einen Werbeanruf erstmal beweisen, der übliche Anruf um die Adressdaten zu greifen reicht nicht für einen Verstoss gegen §7 UWG.





> nun kann ein Anwalt denen eine sog. strafbewehrte unterlassungserklärung zuschicken. danach verpflichten sie sich dazu, diese unerlaubte handlung nicht zu wiederholen und andernfalls strafe zu zahlen. das beste ist: die kosten für den anwalt müssen die auch tragen. die rechnung dafür schickt der denen gleich mit.


 Halt, bezahlen muss erstmal derjenige, de die Musik bestellt. Den dadurch entstandenen Schaden mact der Anwalt geltend. Man kann also durchaus auf den Kosten sitzen bleiben.





> allerdings sollte man einen anwalt nehmen, der erfahrung mit diesem vorgehen hat.


 Das sollte jeder Zivilrechtler hinbekommen.





> einfach einmal anrufen, mit dem RA  reden und der sagt dann schon, was die nächsten schritte sind (da entstehen keine kosten, das aber nochmals versichern lassen)!


Natürlich entstehen sowohl für Beratung wie für Tätigkeit Kosten, wie gesagt besteht höchstens die Chance die Kohle zurückzuholen



> ach ja, wollte ich noch sagen: so dreht man den spiess um und die werden zu den zahlungspflichtigen. wenn das viele machen, rechnet sich deren geschäftsmodell nicht mehr!!!


Das Hauptgeschäft von VB ist Werbung mit unzureichender Preisangabe, nicht Anrufe. Massenhaftes abmahnen wird daher nicht hinhauen


----------



## der eine da (17 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

HEY LEUTE
ich habe eine rechnung von 59,40 bekommen
was soll ich tun?
bitte helft mir 
dankee


----------



## passer (17 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



der eine da schrieb:


> HEY LEUTE
> ich habe eine rechnung von 59,40 bekommen
> was soll ich tun?
> bitte helft mir
> dankee



Diesen Thread lesen ? :sun:

Du kannst die Rechnung gerne als Klopapierersatz verwenden oder 
einfach wegschmeissen. Was du auf keinen Fall tun solltest : zahlen.


----------



## der eine da (17 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

ok vielen dank


----------



## Anonym93 (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

ich habe jetzt seit über einen monat keine post mehr von visionbill bekommen!
bin ich die affen jetz endlich endgültig los??


----------



## Patrice.1980 (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch einer von euch...
Gestern Abend war es mir langweilig, da dachte ruf doch mal bei der Nummer 0711 2999330 an und hör dir den Spaß mal an.

Zu Freischalten bzw den AGB`s zustimmen musste man eine Taste drücken, ich glaubees war die #,... habe ich nie gemacht und plötzlich war ich in dem Forum bzw konnte mir den Spaß anhören und mit jemanden reden.

Nun meine Fragen.. 

Ich kann mich ja schlecht gegen etwas zur Wehr setzen wenn ich das gemacht habe, wie in diesem Fall. Ich hab dort ja auch angerufen.Oder?

Bin ich dadurch ein Abo eigegangen?

Wie lange läuft das Abo?

Kommt die Rechnung an mich direkt oder wird es auf meiner Handyrechnung verrechnet?

Es gibt ja heute Mittel und Wege um an mein "unterdrückte Nummer" zu kommen. Oder?

Besten Dank für eure Tipps und Infos


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Patrice.1980 schrieb:


> Bin ich dadurch ein Abo eigegangen?



Allein aus dem Umstand, dass ein Anruf auf eine Festnetznummer erfolgt ist, kann nicht abgeleitet werden, dass hier ein Vertrag (Abo etc.) zustandegekommen ist.

Entgegen dem ganzen Theater, was dieser Anbieter hier seit Jahren spielt, hat er bisher noch niemals versucht, seine krumme Rechtsmeinung vor Gericht durchzusetzen.



Patrice.1980 schrieb:


> Wie lange läuft das Abo?



Gar nicht. Wenn es doch niemals wirksam abgeschlossen wurde. 



Patrice.1980 schrieb:


> Kommt die Rechnung an mich direkt oder wird es auf meiner Handyrechnung verrechnet?



Du wirst einen bösen Anruf kriegen, in welchem gefordert wird, dass Du gefälligst Deine Hausanschrift rausrücken sollst. Dann wird Dir die Rechnung nachhause zugestellt.

Es kann auch mal sein, dass irgendwelche merkwürdigen Anrufe von der DHL (Paketservice) wegen einer angeblich unleserlichen Anschrift auf einem Paket kommen. 

Wie auch immer: wenn Du denen die Anschrift dann nicht gibst, können die zwar Zeter und Mordio schreiben, ansonsten aber nix weiter machen. 

Zur rechtlichen Bewertung dieser Telefonabofalle s. diese Seite und die folgenden:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49753-vision-bill-vision-communication-gmbh-49.html

Dort wird alles schon ausführlich abgehandelt.


----------



## Patrice.1980 (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Dank für die schnelle Antwort..

das heißt, es kann aufgrund der Festnetznummer kann kein Abo geschlossen worden sein, hab ich das richtig verstanden?

Wenn es ein Abo wäre, läuft dies 30 Tage, oder? Daann nach 30 Tagen ist keine Kündigung nötig..Oder?

Der Anruf kam bereits heute Morgen unter 069.... bin ich aber nicht ran. Dann habe ich zurückgerufen und es kam nur Musik...
Demnach können die Vögel meine Adresse gar nicht haben es sei denn von jemand anderen...?!

Danach habe ich mal bei dem "Anbieter" angerufen. Unter 01805- ... ging nur mit Nr anzeigen, hatte Sie davor unterdrückt!
Also nocheinmal angerufen, dann kam die warteschleife.. Eine penetrante Stimme meinte immer wieder: Sie sind Anrufen Nummer3 und die Wartezeit, blablabla. das ganze dauerte c.a 6 Min als ich dann der Anrufer Nr. 1 war, brach die Verbindung ab. War ja klar!
Ich habe es 3-4 mal versucht und immer weider das gleiche.

Nun habe ich auf alle E- Mail Adresse welche ich von den Halsabs... gefunden habe eine Kündigung mit Bezug auf Widerrufsrecht geschreiben. Kamm oder kommt natürlcih nichts zurück, wundert mich nicht einmal großartig.


Lange Rede kurzer Sinn... Wie kommt denn nun die Rechnung falls überhaupt?
Aufgeführt bei meiner Handyrechnung oder seperat (aber ohne Adresse fällt das wohl aus) Hahahaha??


----------



## webwatcher (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Patrice.1980 schrieb:


> Wie kommt denn nun die Rechnung falls überhaupt?
> Aufgeführt bei meiner Handyrechnung oder seperat (aber ohne Adresse fällt das wohl aus) Hahahaha??


Weder noch, sondern  ggf.  virtueller  Mahndrohmüll auf der Emailadresse.
Wie man mit Spam umgeht, sollte bekannt sein


----------



## Patrice.1980 (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Weder noch, sondern ggf. virtueller Mahndrohmüll auf der Emailadresse.
> Wie man mit Spam umgeht, sollte bekannt sein


 

Das ist bekannt..

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, ich habe den Service ja in Anspruch genommen. Von daher wäre die Gebühren eigentlich berechtigt jedenfalls dies für gestern und nicht für ein evt Abo??

Was ist wenn die Rechnung bzw die Kosten auf der Handrechnung aufgeführt werden bzw mein Anbieter dies berechnet und an die Bratwurts dann abführt?

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Patrice.1980 schrieb:


> das heißt, es kann aufgrund der Festnetznummer kann kein Abo geschlossen worden sein, hab ich das richtig verstanden?



So ist das.



Patrice.1980 schrieb:


> Wenn es ein Abo wäre, läuft dies 30 Tage, oder? Daann nach 30 Tagen ist keine Kündigung nötig..Oder?


 
Wenn meine Oma ein Omnibus wäre, dann würde sie hupen.
Es ist kein Abo, daher ist es völlig egal, wie lange es nach der krummen Rechtsmeinung des Anbieters angeblich laufen soll. Bei einem Abo, was niemals abgeschlossen wurde, ist keine Kündigung nötig.



Patrice.1980 schrieb:


> Nun habe ich auf alle E- Mail Adresse welche ich von den Halsabs... gefunden habe eine Kündigung mit Bezug auf Widerrufsrecht geschreiben. Kamm oder kommt natürlcih nichts zurück, wundert mich nicht einmal großartig.



Einen Vertrag, der nicht existiert, kündigt man nicht. Und man fängt mit den Spacken auch gar nicht erst irgendeine unnötige Brieffreundschaft an.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Genausogut kann man nämlich einer Parkuhr den Satz des Pythagoras erklären.



Patrice.1980 schrieb:


> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn... Wie kommt denn nun die Rechnung falls überhaupt?



Wenn Du nicht unnötigerweise per e-Mail gesabbelt hättest, würdest Du gar keine Rechnung kriegen (wie denn auch). Ein Abbuchen von der Telefonrechnung ist nicht möglich, weil es sich nicht um einen Mehrwertdienst handelt. Das ganze Geschäftsmodell ist nur darauf aufgebaut, dass die Deine Adresse rauskriegen müssen. Wenn Du ihm die Adresse auf seine Drohanrufe hin nicht gibst, hat er keine Möglichkeit.

Wenn Du jetzt aber unnötigerweise mit e-Mail geantwortet hast, kann es gut sein, dass Du Drohungen per e-Mail kriegst.

Wenn Du dann auch noch (was viele leider machen) Deine Mailadresse zusammen mit Deiner Hausadresse irgendwo im Internet stehen hast, dann kriegst Du die Rechnungen nachhause. Denn Google wird der "Anbieter" wohl bedienen können.

Trotz allem: das ändert gar nichts und ist kein Beinbruch.
Gegen lästige Mahn-e-Mails gibt es einen Spamfilter oder die Löschtaste.
Gegen lästige Post gibt es die grüne Tonne, den Grill oder den Kachelofen.


----------



## Patrice.1980 (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

meines wissens ist mein adresse zusammen mit der e- mail nicht irgendwo hinterlegt...

falls doch etwas kommt bin ich halt mal gespannt, ich hoffe aber nicht da ich kein bock habe mich auf diskussionne einzulassen.

was ist eigentich der unterschied zu anderen anbietern?? dort wird doch die rechnung von der handyrechnung aus abgebucht bzw von dem jeweiligen anbieter geholt??


----------



## Reducal (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Patrice.1980 schrieb:


> was ist eigentich der unterschied zu anderen anbietern?


Diese Typen verwenden Festnetz- oder Handynummern, die allein für Telefonie eingerichtet sind und legen einfach ihren vermeintlichen Mehrwert drüber. Wenn mans genau nehmen würde, dann würde so ein Anbieter z. B. 0900er Nummern verwenden. Warum er das aber nicht tut, ist sein Geschäftsgeheimnis und zu glich auch sein Geschäftsmodell.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Patrice.1980 schrieb:


> falls doch etwas kommt bin ich halt mal gespannt, ich hoffe aber nicht da ich kein bock habe mich auf diskussionne einzulassen.



Niemand zwingt Dich dazu. Es besteht nur eine "virtuelle Angst", die aber völlig unbegründet ist. Es gibt keine Rechtsgrundlage für irgendwelche Forderungen aus so einem Geschäftsmodell. Der smarte Brite weiß das auch, aber er ist voll und ganz mit denen zufrieden, die sich von dem Drohgeplapper einschüchtern lassen und zahlen.


----------



## Joel (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

ich wolt nur sagen ich habs wahrscheinlich überstanden
bei mir ist seit 3 monaten ruhe
nach 2 ra schreibn und 2 mahnungen


----------



## knudel (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Ein Vertragsschluss nach den Fernabsatzregelungen des BGB setzt auch voraus, dass auf das Widerrufsrecht in Textform (!) hingewiesen wurde. Diese Pflicht zur Widerrufsbelehrung gilt auch dann, wenn gem. § 312 BGB "das Angebot unverzüglich in Anspruch genommen wurde". Eine Widerrufsbelehrung, die lediglich an den AGB angehängt ist, reicht nicht.
> Ist eine solche Widerrufsbelehrung dem Schuldner nicht nachweisbar in Textform zugegangen, kann sich der Anspruchssteller schon von daher i.d.R. den Anspruch über den Kamin hängen.




Hallo, 
genau um diese widerrufsbelehrung geht es mir.

Habe so eine flat nummer angerufen um mich über das angebot zu informieren, erst kam eine computer-stöhnedame, die mir sagte (nicht überprüfte) wenn du noch keine 18 bist, dann bitte auflegen.
Durch drücken der xy kannst du die nutzungsbedingungen anhören und durch drücken von xx gehts weiter wirst durchgestellt.
Nun habe mir dann 5 minuten diese bedingungen angehört und xx gedrückt, hier kam eine operaterin dir mir auch nix erklären konnte und mich dann an eine echte stöhne-dame vermittel hat, da habe ich aufgelegt.

Es folgten dann telefonanrufe, nie angenommen und jetzt kam die rechnung per post und da ist auf der rückseite eine widerrufserklärung abgedruckt.

Normal wollte ich ein abwarten und nicht unternehmen, aber da mir diese widerrufsbelehrung nun in textform vorliegt ist meine frage muss ich dem vertrag widersprechen?

Dadurch nehme ich aber ja kontakt mit vision bill auf, oder ist es besser garnicht zu reagieren?

Kann mir etwas passieren wenn ich dem widerruf nicht widerrufe?

Grüsse Knudel


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Widerrufen muss man nur einen Vertrag, den es überhaupt gibt.
Ob es diesen überhaupt gibt, darüber habe ich mich bereits (s.o.) zur Genüge ausgelassen.

Der Anbieter selbst jedenfalls hat sich bisher noch niemals getraut, diese Frage gerichtlich klären zu lassen.

Ob Brieffreundschaften mit denen sinnvoll sind, darüber wird weiter oben ebenfalls bereits schwabuliert.
Wenn man meint, dass es sinnvoll ist, einer Parkuhr den Satz des Pythagoras zu erklären, dann kann man das versuchen.


----------



## knudel (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Widerrufen muss man nur einen Vertrag, den es überhaupt gibt.
> 
> Wenn man meint, dass es sinnvoll ist, einer Parkuhr den Satz des Pythagoras zu erklären, dann kann man das versuchen.




Hallo, sehe ich auch so, hätte ich diese rechnung nicht bekommen, mit der wiederrufsbelehrung, ich hätte auf nichts reagiert.

Das macht mich etwas unsicher, möchte aber auch nicht unnötigerweise mit denen in kontakt treten.

Normal laufen ja so sachen ab, das die ängstlichen zahlen, und sonst nix passiert (außer drohungen, inkasso)

Von der verbraucherabzocke wurde mir empfohlen eihnen musterbrief an vision bill zu schicken. (seihe link)

[...]  


Frage ist noch immer, musterbrief schicken also wiedersprechen

oder alles ignorieren..

Knuddel

_[Verlinkung auf eine Seite mit nicht nachvollziehbarem Impressum entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## bernhard (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

@knudel

Wenn man schon den Ratschlägen hier nicht folgen will, muss man hier wenigstens nicht das abkippen, was anderswo geraten wird. Besonders dann, wenn nicht nachvollziehbar ist, wer dort Ratschläge erteilt.


----------



## Sexy Nikky (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Bernhard, wen hast du jetzt gemeint? Mich?

Gruß Nicole


----------



## webwatcher (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Am Anfang des Postings steht,  wen er meint.





bernhard schrieb:


> @knudel


Dieses  Forum hat ein eindeutig nachvollziehbaren Impressum 
Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Impressum


----------



## bernhard (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Ich versuche es noch einmal. Dieses Forum hat viele Jahre Erfahrung mit zweifelhaften Angeboten im Internet oder per Telefon. Viele Mitglieder reden mit entsprechend viel Erfahrung.

Wenn also hier jemand mit einem für ihn neuen, für das Forum seit Jahren sattsam bekannten Problem aufschlägt, dann kann er den Ratschlägen folgen oder was anderes machen, wie er will.

Hier aber Ratschläge anderer Art von anderen Ecken des Netzes hineinzutragen, die im Widerspruch zu den Erfahrungen hier stehen, hat wenig Sinn.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



knudel schrieb:


> Von der verbraucherabzocke wurde mir empfohlen eihnen musterbrief an vision bill zu schicken. (seihe link)


Ich nehme an, Du meinst "Verbraucherzentrale". Ja, die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen einen solchen Brief. Ich empfehle den Verbraucherzentralen, sich ein Beispiel an ihren dänischen Kollegen zu nehmen und gerichtlich gegen diese Masche vorzugehen.
Den Musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale, den gibt es bereits seit 2001

Ich zitiere mal:


> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*Für Leute mit guten Nerven
> *[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Reagieren Sie überhaupt nicht auf die Rechnung von IBC, auf Mahnungen oder auf die Briefe von Persolvo Inkasso. Lediglich in dem unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass Ihnen ein _gerichtlicher_ Mahnbescheid zugestellt wird, müssen Sie reagieren - nämlich binnen 2 Wochen Widerspruch einlegen. Dann müßte IBC vor Gericht den vermeintlichen Anspruch begründen, was - siehe oben - nicht gelingen wird.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*Für Leute mit schwächeren Nerven
> *[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Schreiben Sie an IBC oder Persolvo einen Brief, der etwa so lauten kann:


[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]weiteres: hier[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/rewrite/TexteTelekommunikation/IBC.aspx[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Außer den Namen der beteiligten Unternehmen hat sich daran bis heute nichts geändert. Dass diese Firmen diese Masche aber weiterhin anwenden können, ist kein Ruhmesblatt für das Verbraucherschutzministerium und auch nicht für die Verbraucherzentrale.
[/FONT]


bernhard schrieb:


> Hier aber Ratschläge anderer Art von anderen Ecken des Netzes hineinzutragen, die im Widerspruch zu den Erfahrungen hier stehen, hat wenig Sinn.


Ok, die Verbraucherzentrale ist nicht unbedingt irgendeine Ecke im Internet. Wichtig sind hier aber Erfahrungswerte, da stimme ich Dir, bernhard, völlig zu. Und die Erfahrungswerte sagen, dass man gar nicht so besonders gute Nerven braucht. Weder 2001 noch 2009. Da kostet es mehr Nerven, die Untätigkeit der Politik zu ertragen 

ach ja...


> Muss man der Rechnung überhaupt widersprechen?
> 
> Dazu wirst du von jedem eine andere Antwort hören. Die einen sagen "ja", die anderen "nein". Das ist zwar unbefriedigend, aber es lässt sich nicht ändern. Aus folgendem Grund:
> 
> ...


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

Eigentlich steht das aber alles schon geschätzte 62 mal hier im Thread.
Grüße nach Düsseldorf und *insbesondere nach Berlin.*


----------



## bernhard (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, Du meinst "Verbraucherzentrale"


Er meinte eine Seite mit nicht nachvollziehbarem Impressum.


----------



## knudel (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



bernhard schrieb:


> @knudel
> 
> Wenn man schon den Ratschlägen hier nicht folgen will, muss man hier wenigstens nicht das abkippen, was anderswo geraten wird. Besonders dann, wenn nicht nachvollziehbar ist, wer dort Ratschläge erteilt.




Hallo Bernhard,

verstehe ich nicht ganz, natürlich will ich diese ratschläge auch befolgen, aber warum sind ratschläge von anderen seiten nicht diskutabel, man sollte doch alels berücksichtigen.

Ist da was faul an der [ edit]


----------



## bernhard (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Diese andere Seite rät selbst davon ab, verlinkt zu werden, weil rechtliche Probleme auftreten können. Was kann man davon nicht verstehen?


----------



## technofreak (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Die nicht zum Thema Vision Bill gehörenden Diskussionsbeiträge wurden ausgelagert. 
Dieser Thread ist  für hilfesuchende Verbraucher gedacht und nicht für die Nöte und  Sorgen  des Animateurgewerbes 

Diese  Diskussion kann hier fortgesetzt werden:  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plau...zaengste-im-erotikcallgewerbe.html#post295170


----------



## Patrice.1980 (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Joel schrieb:


> ich wolt nur sagen ich habs wahrscheinlich überstanden
> bei mir ist seit 3 monaten ruhe
> nach 2 ra schreibn und 2 mahnungen


 

wie hier bereits mehrfach beschreiben wurde...
bei mir versucht es eine Frankfurter Nummern, mich zu erreichen...
Beim nächsten mal geh ich ran und geb folgend Adresse ab.:

Al Bundy 
Entenhausenstr. 66

666666 Schlumpfhausen.

Da mach ich mir nun einen Spaß draus.


----------



## webwatcher (3 November 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Ein Schmankerl  am Rand 
http://www.tk-anbieter.de/0180/suche.html 


			
				teltarif schrieb:
			
		

> Vision Communication
> Firma ist Anbieter diverser unseriöser Telefondienste 		 01805-010946   <> 		 01775519231


----------



## Marco (3 November 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Ein Schmankerl  am Rand
> 0180-Telefonbuch - Suche



Ach die warn das. Die Nummer hat mich Anfang des Jahres immer Samstags genervt. Einmal war ich es leid und habe mir den Schmus angehört. Ich hätte angeblich eine Hotline angerufen bla bla steht so im Computer (is klar).

Da ich sehr begriffsstutzig bin hat der Heissliner 15 Minuten gebraucht mir zu erklären meine Adresse rauszugeben, da sonst riesige Kosten auf mich zukommen.

Ich habe mich für die Belustigung am WE bedankt und gesagt "sie sollen tun was sie nicht lassen können" und aufgelegt.

Irgendwann habe die Anrufe aufgehört.

Was pikant war, das der Anrufer meinen Namen kannte. Dieser ist allerdings nur dem Netzbetreiber bekannt. Hier schien es ein Datenleck gegeben zu haben.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Reducal (3 November 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Marco schrieb:


> Was pikant war, das der Anrufer meinen Namen kannte.


Hast du einen AB/Mailbox damit besprochen? Womöglich hatte den Namen der Hotti zuvor dort schon ausgespäht. Draufsprechen tun die da natürlich nix.


----------



## Marco (3 November 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Reducal schrieb:


> Hast du einen AB/Mailbox damit besprochen? Womöglich hatte den Namen der Hotti zuvor dort schon ausgespäht.



Nix, gar nix, da wird maximal die Nummer angesagt. Es war nur eine Karte um Guthaben abzutelefonieren. Daher war sie auch nicht bekannt ausser beim Provider. Meine Vermutung geht in Richtung Datenleck oder windiges Callcenter, welches für VB telefoniert und Daten vom ehemaligen Auftraggeber nutzt.

Gruß Marco


----------



## 4reestyla (4 November 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Hallo an alle.
Hab letzte woche ne 069 nummergewählt ohne iwas von nem Abo mit zu bekommen. 2-3tage Später wurde ich angerufen und hab leider total überrascht mein name und Adresse genannt. (ohne dass ich eig. wusste wozu, danach hab ich mich total geärgert dass mir wahrscheinlich ein Fehler unterlaufen ist). 
Siehe da, am montag lag ne rechnung von vision bill im Kasten und zwar von 72€ für "Bestellung von >Telefon Chat Pauschale für 30 tage"
Zahlungsfrist ist der 12.11.09
Kann mir bitte jemand einen Rat geben was ich in anbetracht des geringen zeitfensters unternehmen soll? Wiederrufen? Gar nicht reagieren? Kann es folgen haben nicht zu reagieren? 
Bitte um kompetente antwort. Danke


----------



## Antiscammer (4 November 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Die rechtliche Bewertung dieses Abzockermodells wird bereits auf >>dieser und den folgenden Seiten<< hier im Thread behandelt. Ebenso wie die logischen Folgerungen daraus.


----------



## 4reestyla (4 November 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Ok, so wie ich das verstanden habe, werden die mir drohen mit Mahnbescheiden und Inkasso. Aber nochmal,weil mir dass nicht ganz klar wurde. Am besten nicht auf diese Dinge reagieren und die werden dann alleine ihr interesse an mir verlieren? Ja oder nein?


----------



## webwatcher (4 November 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



4reestyla schrieb:


> Ok, so wie ich das verstanden habe, werden die mir drohen mit Mahnbescheiden und Inkasso.


Wer droht, hat keine echten Chancen  seine Forderungen  durchzusetzen.  


4reestyla schrieb:


> Am besten nicht auf diese Dinge reagieren und die werden dann alleine ihr interesse an mir verlieren? ?


Noch *nie* hat jemand zahlen müssen, der den Mahndrohmüll  einfach ignoriert.
Wer zahlt, tut das "freiwillig" ...


PS: Aussagen/Ratschläge  "tu dies, tu  das"  gibt es hier nicht, da es unerlaubte Rechtsberatung wäre.


----------



## 4reestyla (4 November 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Alles klar,
denke man braucht hier nicht weiter zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen weil einfach zu offensichtlich ist worum es sich handelt. Abzocke!!! 
Das hier keine rechtsberatung gegeben werden darf ist verständlich, aber ich sag mal der Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl tuts auch ;D
Merci fürs  Winken


----------



## maze1990 (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

hi ... bin leider auch auf sowas reingefallen
würd da gern mal mit jemanden per icq schreiben der sich da auskennt .. und mir etwas helfen könnte.

es geht um folgende nummer 03025557555


meine icq nummer is 560290088

bitte meldet euch schnell


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Panik ist unangebracht. Auch gibt es keinen Anlass für irgendeinen Aktionismus.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...vision-communication-gmbh-131.html#post296101


----------



## Joel (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Richtig.
auch wenns scheiße klingt aber nehmt die nicht ernst.
wenn post von denen kommt so wie man ihn ruasgezogen hat auch wieder in müll stecken.
beei den anrufen gar nicht erst abheben.
ich hab alels nach 4 briefen überstanden.


----------



## MacMaxx (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Tele Inside ist ein mächtiger [ edit] !!!

Ich habe von Tele Inside eine Rechnung erhalten, weil ich angeblich am 
13.10.2009 um 1:30 diesen Dienst angerufen habe. Da Telefonisch nichts zu machen war habe ich mich an deren Mailadresse gewannt und die Firma gebeten das Missverständnis aufzuklären! Anbei habe ich ihnen auch meinen Einzelgesprächsnachweis von meinem Telefonanbieter dem Schreiben beigefügt, wo man alle meine Telefonverbindungen einsehen kann. Ich habe dort zu dem fraglichen Zeitpunkt nicht angerufen! Beweis Einzelgesprächsnachweis. Jedoch habe ich jetzt ein schreiben von einem Inkassobüro bekommen die nun von mir das Geld einfordern. Was soll ich nun machen? Weis nicht mehr weiter habe jetzt auch dem Inkasso büro meinen Einzelgesprächsnachweis geschickt. Mal sehen was jetzt kommt? Ich bin Ratlos!


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Hallo MacMaxx!

Wieso schreibst Du Briefe an Leute, von denen Du selbst meinst, daß diese unseriös sind und schickst ihnen sogar persönliche Daten zu, wie z.B. Einzelverbindungsnachweise? Ich bin ratlos, was man an z.B. diesem Beitrag nicht verstehen kann. Nichtzahler wiederum machen die Abzocker ratlos!

Nebelwolf


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Inkassobüros sind bezahlte Schreibknechte ohne Sondervollmachten.

Bei einer unbegründeten Forderung hat man keine Rechtspflicht, sich zur Sache an die Gegenpartei äußern zu müssen. (Außer in den extrem seltenen Fällen: Mahnbescheid oder Klage. War im Fall der Vision Bill noch nie dagewesen.) Ohnehin bringen solche Brieffreundschaften nichts, wie man ja nur zu deutlich sieht.

Was kümmern Dich deren Mahnpfürze?


----------



## Butterblume123 (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Als ebenfalls Betroffener - habe auch Rechnung bekommen - folgendes :
1. ) Ich telefoniere -- aus wohl erwogenen Gründen -- per Handy und per
Festnetzt -- jeweils nur mit unterdrückter Nr.; dabei dachte ich -- leider ein Irrtum -- das sei sicher. Eine Rückfrage bei meinem Tel. - Anbieter hat ergeben, dass alle -- alle -- Tel. Anbieter bei jedem Telefonat -- bei jedem -- meine Tel. - Nr. mit senden !! Grosse Überraschung, aber es ist so.
Der angerufene Partner kann bei seinem Tel. - Anbieter einen Dienst bestellen - kostet 3 E im Monat -- wodurch jede -- jede -- Tel. - Nr. jedes Anrufers automatisch sichtbar gemacht wird. Alles verstanden ? ok.
Also größte Vorsicht beim Telefonieren, auch bei unterdrückter Nr. !!
Fazit: Tel. mit unterdrückter Nr. ist völlig unsicher.
Jeder angerufene Tel. - Partner sieht, wenn er der o. a. Dienst hat, bei jedem Anruf automatisch meine Nr. , und natürlich auch die unterdrückten !!
2. ) Hier geht viel durcheinander mit Strafrecht und Zivilrecht; was man bei den Überlegungen -- weil etwas ganz anderes -- trennen sollte.
Beim Zivilrecht geht es um die Frage, ob Ihr/wir die Rechnung bezahlen müßt oder nicht. Hierzu gibt es ausreichend Beiträge; z. B. Seite 49!
Ich persönlich - dies nicht als Rechtsberatung - zahle die Rechnung nicht.
Frage : Gibt es im Forum einen Hinweis auf irgendein deutsches Gericht, was durch rechtskräftiges Urteil die Richtigkeit der Forderung der Fa. bestätigt hat ? Ich kann bisher nichts in der Richtung im Forum finden.
Beim Strafrecht geht es um die Frage, ob die Handlungsweise strafbar ist oder nicht. ( Das ist etwas ganz anderes als die Frage nach der Bezahlung der Rechnung).-- Betrug, Nötigung, Körperverletzung ( wenn man davon krank wird ) etc..-
Bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf -- Dez. 90 -- liegen massenweise Anzeigen vor, auch meine. Die prüfen und ermitteln; da meine Anzeige relativ neu ist, liegt mir ein Ergebnis noch nicht vor.
Bei der Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein - Westfalen in Düsseldorf ist die 
Fa. ebenfalls bestens bekannt ; auch dort gebt es massenhaft Briefe mit Beschwerden und Anfragen; auch dort wird von der Rechtsabteilung geprüft. Auf der Homepage gibt es ein Musterbrief für eine Antwort an die Fa. 
Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet Spass beim Lesen; werde weiter berichten.
mfg Butterblume


----------



## webwatcher (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Butterblume123 schrieb:


> Gibt es im Forum einen Hinweis auf irgendein deutsches Gericht, was durch rechtskräftiges Urteil die Richtigkeit der Forderung der Fa. bestätigt hat ? Ich kann bisher nichts in der Richtung im Forum finden.


Wirst du auch nicht, weder hier noch sonstwo im  [noparse]WWW[/noparse]


----------



## Butterblume123 (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Ganz herzlichen Dank für diese doch sehr gute Nachricht, was die Bezahlung der Rechnungen betrifft; da kann man m. E. ganz gelassen sein.
Etwas anders ist es wohl im Strafrecht. Die Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf tut sich da m. E, etwas schwer, gegen die Verantwortlichen wg. Betrug/ Nötigung o. ä. Anklage zu erheben und ein strafrechtliches Gerichtsverfahren einzuleiten. Vielleicht fehlt es noch an Beweisen ?
Weist du, ob es eine Abmahnung von irgendeiner Verbraucherzentrale oder von anderer Seite gibt ?
Weist Du, ob es aus dem Forum Schreiben bzw. Anfragen an das Bundesjustizministerium gibt mit dem Ziel einer Gesetzesinitiative ? 
Man könnte auch mal an die Mitglieder des Rechtsausschusses des Bundestages schreiben ? Gibt es sowas schon ?
Ich halte das Ganze für einen handfesten Skandal; vor allem und insbesondere für die Betroffenen, die sich mangels Kenntnissen nicht wehren können oder nicht den Weg in dieses Forum finden. Schade.
In Dänemark soll ja inzwischen für diese Praktiken ein Verbot bestehen !! 
Auch hierüber kann ich in Forum nichts finden. 
Das wäre m. E. längst überfällig !!
Vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen.
mfg Butterblume


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Butterblume123 schrieb:


> Die Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf tut sich da m. E, etwas schwer, gegen die Verantwortlichen wg. Betrug/ Nötigung o. ä. Anklage zu erheben und ein strafrechtliches Gerichtsverfahren einzuleiten. Vielleicht fehlt es noch an Beweisen ?


Es ist einfach kein Betrug. Der Initiator brüstete sich ja sogar damit, dass 5000 Anzeigen gegen ihn eingestellt wurden...

Eher könnte man wegen UWG vorgehen ("verbotene Werbung":
UWG - strafbare Werbung


> *UWG § 16 - strafbare Werbung*
> (1) Wer* in der Absicht, den Anschein eines besonders günstigen Angebots hervorzurufen*, in öffentlichen Bekanntmachungen oder in Mitteilungen, die für einen größeren Kreis von Personen bestimmt sind, *durch unwahre Angaben irreführend wirbt*, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.


nur: wo genau werden hier "unwahre Angaben" gemacht? Es wird wohl nur "irreführend" sein. Aber das muß man halt gut formulieren...

andere Ansatz: Preisangabenverordnung
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...-vision-communication-gmbh-10.html#post258574



> Weist Du, ob es aus dem Forum Schreiben bzw. Anfragen an das Bundesjustizministerium gibt mit dem Ziel einer Gesetzesinitiative ?
> Man könnte auch mal an die Mitglieder des Rechtsausschusses des Bundestages schreiben ? Gibt es sowas schon ?


Ja. Anfrage ans Verbraucherministerium: Fazit: Kein Handlungsbedarf, da kein zivilrechtlicher Anspruch des Rechnungsstellers. 
Anfrage ans Justizministerium wurde nie beantwortet.




> Ich halte das Ganze für einen handfesten Skandal; vor allem und insbesondere für die Betroffenen, die sich mangels Kenntnissen nicht wehren können oder nicht den Weg in dieses Forum finden. Schade.


Nicht zu vergessen: Der Schamfaktor... Dazu steht einiges in einer Studie des Bundesministeriums selbst - aber die hat dort offenbar keiner gelesen...

s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...emedia-mb-direct-phone-ltd-31.html#post286272




> In Dänemark soll ja inzwischen für diese Praktiken ein Verbot bestehen !!
> Auch hierüber kann ich in Forum nichts finden.
> Das wäre m. E. längst überfällig !!


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/37943-juristische-schlappe-fuer-daenenbilling.html


----------



## mcfly2010 (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Hallo Ihr da draußen,
bin ebenfalls ein VB-geschädigter
Habe heute die 2. Rechnung + Mahngebühren der Firma im Briefkasten gehabt.
Nach Durchsicht der letzten EVB´s ist mir aufgefallen, dass von meinem Anschluss tatsächlich 0900 + 0180 Nummern angerufen worden sind, obwohl zu dem Zeitpunkt keiner zu hause gewesen sein kann.
Leider habe ich nicht alle Beiträge zu diesem Thema lesen können (132 Seiten!!!), würde wahrscheinlich noch morgen hier sitzen...
Habe mir die letzten 6 Seiten durchgelesen und darüber nichts gefunden.
Kann mir jemand bitte weiterhelfen?:-D
Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.


----------



## webwatcher (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



mcfly2010 schrieb:


> bin ebenfalls ein VB-geschädigter


Solange du nicht bezahlst bist du kein Geschädigter sondern nur belästigt.
Wer damit leben kann, darf sein Geld behalten.


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Ist für Dich überhaupt kein Problem. Tatsache ist: Du hast da nicht angerufen. Wenn die visionären Kasper Geld von Dir wollen, müssten die Dir schon das Gegenteil nachweisen. (Selbst, wenn angerufen worden wäre: i.d.R. würde selbst dann kein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag zustande kommen, aufgrund der groben Informationsmängel.)

Es ist jetzt nicht Deine Aufgabe, denen nachweisen zu müssen, dass Du nicht angerufen hast. Ebenso wenig ist es Deine Aufgabe, denjenigen ausfindig zu machen, der da angeblich oder tatsächlich angerufen hat.

Du hast mit denen genauso viel (oder wenig) zu tun wie mit dem Bauern Xin-Hua aus der Provinz Guang-Tsi, dem leider gerade sein Reissack umgefallen ist.


----------



## mcfly2010 (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

@webwatcher
Vielen Dank für die sofortige Antwort und alle vorherigen hilfreichen Antworten im Namen wohl aller User. Weiter so... War Zufall, dass ich hier gelandet bin. Gefällt mir total gut...:-D Besonders auch die Kommentare von Antiscammer:-D:-D


----------



## lars15 (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

hallo,
läuft dieser "Vertrag", den man da abschließt eigentlich irgendwan aus?
ich habe das auf visioncom.tv so verstanden, das der nur einen Monat gilt, und nur verlängert wird, wenn man im nächstsn monat wieder eine dieser Nummern anruft.

Gibt VB die Daten, die man am telefon gesagt hat weiter?
wenn ja, was kann man dagegen machen?


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



lars15 schrieb:


> läuft dieser "Vertrag", den man da abschließt eigentlich irgendwan aus?



Welcher "Vertrag"? - Wenn es keinen gibt, dann hat keiner begonnen, und dann braucht auch keiner auszulaufen. 



lars15 schrieb:


> ich habe das auf visioncom.tv so verstanden, das der nur einen Monat gilt, und nur verlängert wird, wenn man im nächstsn monat wieder eine dieser Nummern anruft.



Wieso soll ein "Vertrag" zustandekommen, nur weil Du eine Nummer anrufst? (Völlig wurst, ob jetzt oder nächsten Monat nochmal)

Wenn Du Deine Oma am Telefon anrufst und ihr zum Geburtstag gratulierst, hast Du auch keinen "Vertrag".



lars15 schrieb:


> Gibt VB die Daten, die man am telefon gesagt hat weiter?
> wenn ja, was kann man dagegen machen?



Wissen wir nicht.


----------



## ChoryPL (26 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Hey,
habe jetzt schon viele Beiträge gelesen aber nicht alle und bei mir ist noch eine Frage nicht ganz klar. Also wenn das schonmal behandelt worden sein sollte, schon mal ein Sorry voraus 

Auch ich habe eine der 4c/min aus einer Internetanzeige mit meinem Handy angerufen.War sehr betrunken und konnte mich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr dran erinnern, ehe ich am nächsten Morgen geweckt wurde und das scheinbar standardmäßige Telefonat von denen kam. Hab dann geschaut und gesehen, dass ich tatsächlich da angerufen habe, 3:08 Minuten mit dieser Nr. 069366017876 ehe ich dann aufgelegt hab. Vermutlich kams mir selbst in dem Zustand dann irgendwann Spanisch vor  
Auf jeden Fall hab ich jetzt das bekannte Monatsabo am Hals, die auch meine Adresse und eine Rechnung wird kommen...
Was mich beschäftigt ist die Frage, ob es grundsätzlich auszuschließen ist, dass anhand der Ansage ein rechtmäßiger Vertrag zustande kommt, da die Preisinformation bzw. Aboinformation so undurchsichtig ist? 
Habe auf der Internetseite nochmal geschaut, und da wird unten ganz klein hingewiesen "4cent/ 60Minuten, einen Monat, 72 €"...

Kann mich an die Ansage der Frau über die AGB`s nur noch ganz vage erinnern, es könnte sein, dass ich im Rausch die zur Bestätigung geforderte Nr. oder Tastenkombination gedrückt habe...kann sowas rechtlich bindend sein? 
Kann in den 3 Minuten ein verbindlicher Vertrag über das Abo entstanden sein?
Oder kann ich davon ausgehen, dass dieses Abo unrechtmäßig ist (wg. der Unklarheit der PReisangabe) und ich auf die Rechnung nicht reagieren soll? (Zahlen hab ich nicht vor, nachdem ich das hier genauer gelesen hab scheint das ja sehr dubios zu sein), nur zu 100% bin ich mir nicht sicher wie das rechtlich aussieht....

Weil die Dienstleistung hab ich ja so gesehen in Anspruch genommen, aber das Abo wollte ich ganz bestimmt nicht...oder denk ich jetzt zuviel nach  Hätte man besser eher mal getan.

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten!


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Nächstes mal vor dem Saufen den Telefonstecker ziehen bzw. die Sim-Karte rausnehmen. 

Wenn Du selbst nicht mehr weißt, welche Tasten Du zur Bestätigung gedrückt hast, ist es schwer, die Frage nach der Vertragsbindung zu beantworten. Grundsätzlich behauptet der Anbieter aber schon nach wenigen Anrufsekunden auch ohne Tastenbestätigung, dass ein Vertrag zustandegekommen sei. Und das ist eindeutig falsch.


----------



## ChoryPL (31 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

@Antiscammer

Ja vielen Dank für die Antwort, wie erwartet natürlich heute die Rechnung, auch wenn die Adresse halb falsch geschrieben ist  aber leider doch noch irgendwie angekommen.....

Aber naja, wie man hier immer wieder liest....nicht zahlen, aussitzen und nicht reagieren...

Mal sehen was noch kommt....

Ein guter Übergang sei euch schonmal allen gewünscht!!


----------



## mcfly2010 (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Hallo Zusammen,
ein FROHES NEUES JAHR 2010!!!
War jetzt ein paar Tage nicht mehr im Forum gewesen. Habe bisher noch keine neue Post von Vision Bill erhalten - dafür aber jetzt von der Deutschen Telekom AG, CSB (????), Postfach ...... in Düsseldorf (?????). Auch der Briefkopf ist nicht wie von der Telekom-Rechnung - irgendwie komisch....
Es handelt sich um eine Zahlungserinnerung über 94,25 €, die mir bereits mein Telefonanbieter mitgeteilt hatte (Anruf von meinem Anschluß auf 0900...usw., die nie stattgefunden haben). Soll ich da mal nachfragen? - Ist sogar eine 0800-330... Nummer.
Danke schon mal im voraus für Eure Meinungen.
Gruß aus W.


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Das ist wahrscheinlich eine andere Baustelle, die mit Vision Bill nichts zu tun hat.

Wenn die zugrundegelegte 0900-Verbindung sicher nicht angewählt wurde, gibt es natürlich keine Grundlage für die Zahlungsforderung.

Grundsätzlich werden 0900-Verbindungen eigentlich über die Telefonrechnung eingezogen. Ein "Unternehmen", das außerhalb dieser üblichen Abrechnung Geld fordert, müsste im Streitfall mit einem qualifizierten Prüfprotokoll gemäß § 45i TKG glaubhaft machen, dass die Mehrwertverbindung tatsächlich vom Teilnehmer in Anspruch genommen wurde.

Grundsätzlich hat man bei unberechtigten Forderungen keine Rechtspflicht, sich an die Gegenpartei überhaupt äußern zu müssen. (Außer beim Mahnbescheid, dem müsste man binnen 14 Tagen widersprechen. Ist aber bei Abzockereien selten.)
Wenn man sich trotzdem äußern will, bestreitet man die Forderung und verlangt die Vorlage eines qualifizierten Prüfprotokolls nach § 45i TKG. Sinnvoll ist auch, vom eigenen Telefonprovider einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis für den Zeitraum anzufordern.


----------



## Teleton (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



> Grundsätzlich hat man bei unberechtigten Forderungen keine Rechtspflicht, sich an die Gegenpartei überhaupt äußern zu müssen.


 Stimmt grundsätzlich, für die Rüge nach §45i TKG hat man aber nur 8 Wochen Zeit. Danach gehen (technische) Einwendungen u.U. flöten.


			
				$45 i TKG schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Der Teilnehmer kann eine ihm von dem Anbieter von Telekommunikationsdiensten erteilte Abrechnung innerhalb einer Frist von mindestens acht Wochen nach Zugang der Rechnung beanstanden.


Daraus folgt, dass per AGB Höchstfristen von 8 Wochen geregelt werden dürfen. Davon hat jeder  Anbieter den ich kenne Gebrauch gemacht.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Danke für den Hinweis.

Gilt diese Frist aber nicht nur für Beanstandungen bei Rechnungen vom eigenen Telefonprovider? Hier geht es aber um obskure Rechnungen außerhalb der üblichen Abrechnung über den Telefonprovider. Und die AGB eines Fremdanbieters, bei dem man angeblich eine Mehrwertleistung in Anspruch genommen haben soll, hat man doch nie wirksam akzeptiert.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Wie die Telekom tickt, sieht man an dieser "Musterrechnung" aus dem Jahre 2005, in der BC/CBS Düsseldorf vorkommt:
mwl.telekom.de/produkte/pdf/R_D_TCO011.pdf

"mwl" steht dabei für "Mehrwertlösungen" - und dass da alles seriös läuft, das labern die Herren um A.W. der Politik seit Jahren erfolgreich vor...


----------



## Teleton (3 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



> Gilt diese Frist aber nicht nur für Beanstandungen bei Rechnungen vom eigenen Telefonprovider?


Für alles was über die Telefonrechnung bzw über Gassen wie 0900, 118xx, 0137 abgerechnet wird.





> Hier geht es aber um obskure Rechnungen außerhalb der üblichen Abrechnung über den Telefonprovider.


Wenns über 0900 abgerechnet wird gilt TKG. Wenn nur für ein Telefonat eine Dienstleistungsrechnung erstellt wird gilt BGB.





> Und die AGB eines Fremdanbieters, bei dem man angeblich eine Mehrwertleistung in Anspruch genommen haben soll, hat man doch nie wirksam akzeptiert.


Die Einbeziehung  läuft über eine Veröffentlichung im Amtsblatt der Bundesnetzagentur nach § 305a BGB


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Ist es eigentlich überhaupt zulässig, dass 0900-Leistungen außerhalb der Telefonrechnung des eigenen Providers abgerechnet werden?


----------



## Teleton (3 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Das 0900er unter Beträge anderer Anbieter zunächst auf der Rechnung erscheinen ist doch normal und hat mit der Entbündlung des Wettbewerbes zu tun.

Oder meinst Du "Gassenpflicht" für kostenpflichtige Leistungen per Telefon? Geht auch ausserhalb der Gasse, nur dann kann ich mich als Anbieter nicht auf die Privilegien des TKG 8-Wochenfrist, Anscheinsbeweis usw berufen sondern muss Vertragsschluss nachweisen.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Ja, ich meinte die Gassenpflicht.

Wenn ein Verbindungsnetzbetreiber eine angeblich in Anspruch genommene Mehrwertdienstverbindung nicht über die Telefonrechnung des TK-Dienstanbieters abrechnet, sondern selbst zu inkassieren versucht: greifen dann also nicht die Bestimmungen des TKG? Hat es dann überhaupt Sinn, ein Prüfprotokoll gem. 45i TKG anzufordern? Wie will der Verbindungsnetzbetreiber bzw. der MW-Dienstanbieter überhaupt ohne Prüfprotokoll das Zustandekommen der Verbindung beweisen?


----------



## Teleton (3 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



> Wenn ein Verbindungsnetzbetreiber eine angeblich in Anspruch genommene Mehrwertdienstverbindung nicht über die Telefonrechnung des TK-Dienstanbieters abrechnet, sondern selbst zu inkassieren versucht: greifen dann also nicht die Bestimmungen des TKG?


 Doch, 0900 und Co = TKG alles andere wie Vision Bill oder Pepper über Ortsnetz= BGB. TKG also immer dann wenn die Vergütung schon im Verbindungsentgelt enthalten ist.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Hm.

TKG - Einzelnorm



> § 3 Begriffsbestimmungen
> 17a.
> "Premium-Dienste" Dienste, insbesondere der Rufnummernbereiche (0)190 und (0)900, bei denen über die Telekommunikationsdienstleistung hinaus eine weitere Dienstleistung erbracht wird, *die gegenüber dem Anrufer gemeinsam mit der Telekommunikationsdienstleistung abgerechnet wird* und die nicht einer anderen Nummernart zuzurechnen ist;



Nach der Begriffsdefinition wäre dann doch eine 0900-Leistung, die nicht über die Telefonrechnung des TK-Dienstproviders abgerechnet wird, keine Premiumleistung im Sinne des TKG. Wäre damit nicht allein das BGB einschlägig?


----------



## Butterblume123 (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Hallo, forumsgemeinde,
zunächst wünsche ich euch allen euch ein gutes neues jahr, Gesundheit, Zufriedenheit erfolg und dass ihr keine bösen briefe mehr erhaltet !! 

Anschließend ergänzend zu meinem Beitrag hier vom 11. 12. 09 :
Ich habe denen geschrieben, dass ich keine post mehr will und noch einmal meinen rechtlichen Standpunkt dargelegt ( Beweispflicht, kein Vertrag etc. )
am 22. 12. 09 kam dann ein weiterer Brief von der Fa. , den ich sofort mit dem Vermerk "Annahme verweigert" ungeöffnet zurückgeschickt habe.
Was da drin stand, interessiert mich nicht.
Seitdem nichts mehr; hoffentlich ist jetzt ruhe.
mfg Butterblume:roll:


----------



## Polat (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

ich habe auch dort wegen einen freund angerufen danach kam eine olle ran sie meinte mit wem spreche ich da danach habe ich auch wieder aufgelegt und heute früh kam ein anruf die meinte können sie mir ihre postleitzahl geben dann habe ich aufgelegt und mein handy ausgeschaltet  

Diese leute können einen ganz schön nervös machen bei wurde schonmal von so einer ähnlichen nummer ein betrag von 86 euro genommen aber das lasse ich mir nicht noch einmal gefallen bin auch 16 wollte da garnicht anrufen:cry:


----------



## Reducal (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Polat schrieb:


> wollte da garnicht anrufen:cry:


...und warum dann das?





Polat schrieb:


> ich habe auch dort wegen einen freund angerufen


----------



## Polat (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

er meinte das das die nummer von seinem couseng sei und ich ihm sagen soll das er ihn anrufen soll daswegen weil sonst kp ich würde nicht auf solche hotlines anrufen :roll:

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:58:08 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:57:14 ----------

soll ich das jetzt ignorieren wenn ich einen brief bekomme ??


----------



## webwatcher (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Polat schrieb:


> soll ich das jetzt ignorieren wenn ich einen brief bekomme ??


Was du tun sollst, dürfen wir dir nicht sagen. Das wäre unerlaubte Rechtsberatung.

Nur soviel: Die, die den Mahnmüll in die Tonne treten, können  ihr Geld behalten.

Nachdem  du den Thread hier ja schon gefunden hast,  lies ihn doch einfach mal.


----------



## Polat (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Was du tun sollst, dürfen wir dir nicht sagen. Das wäre unerlaubte Rechtsberatung.
> 
> Nur soviel: Die die den Mahnmüll in die Tonne treten, können  ihr Geld behalten.


:-D danke das war gut genung haha aber das schlimme daran ist ich habe nagst das meine eltern davon wind kriegen aber die öffnen nie briefe wo mein name steht also hoffendlich habe ich glück


----------



## Polat (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

was meint ihr wie lange die noch anrufen bei mir rufen die am tag 3 mal an


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Lass sie doch. Kostet nicht Deine Zeit und auch nicht Dein Geld.
Wie lange das maximal gehen kann, wissen wir nicht genau, aber schätzungsweise dürfte es nach 1 Woche ständiger, aber vergeblicher Versuche auch dem letzten klar geworden sein, dass er hier nicht durchkommt.

Wenn das immer wieder dieselben bekannten (oder unterdrückte) Rufnummern sind, kannst Du dafür einen neuen Klingelton am Handy definieren (lautlos!), und den Nummern sowie der "Unbekannt" diesen Klingelton zuweisen.


----------



## Polat (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Lass sie doch.


  die wollten meine addresse haben ich habe danach aufgelegt , wissen die jetzt trotzdem wo ich wohne und könnt ihr mir sagen wie lange dieser terror von den heinis dauert das ist ja voll die verarschung die wollen die leute nur abzocken


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Polat schrieb:


> die wollten meine addresse haben ich habe danach aufgelegt , wissen die jetzt trotzdem wo ich wohne



Wie denn? - Denk doch mal logisch, möglichst in Zeiträumen oberhalb von 12 bis Mittags. Ist doch gar nicht so schwer.
Wenn die wüssten, wo Du wohnst, würden sie ja nicht mehr anrufen, sondern gleich den ersten Mahnpupsbrief schicken.



Polat schrieb:


> und könnt ihr mir sagen wie lange dieser terror von den heinis dauert das ist ja voll die verarschung die wollen die leute nur abzocken



Natürlich wollen die die Leute nur abzocken, das wissen wir schon, weil es hier schon auf 136 Seiten steht.
Wie lange es dauert? - Wir haben hier auch keine Kristallkugel.


----------



## Polat (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wie denn? -
> ..


und ehmm ich habe gefragt ca wie lange es dauert also im bei den betroffenen die es überstanden haben !! war meine frage


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Wissen wir hier alle nicht genau. Anrufe zur Feststellung der Adresse: schätzungsweise 1 Woche, vielleicht gibt es hier Betroffene, die darüber was sagen können. Die meisten sind aber so dusselig und geben beim Anruf ihre Daten raus.

Und was hat es für eine Bedeutung, ob das Kasperletheater 1 Woche oder 2 Wochen geht? Neuen Lautlos-Klingelton für diese Anrufe definieren, und basta. Dann können die auch 6 Wochen anrufen. Na und? Die können nicht durchs Telefon gekrochen kommen.


----------



## Polat (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wissen wir hier alle nicht genau.
> ..


ja genau ich habe meine addresse nicht angegeben die können das also nicht heraus kriegen durch datenschutzgesetzen :-D


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Dein Telefonanbieter darf die Daten nur an Strafverfolgungsbehörden rausgeben.


----------



## Polat (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

also werde ich dan auch keine briefe nachhausgeschickt bekommen die sagen wir haben deine daten schon von gelaber das können sie sich abschminken das ich ihnen meine daten raus gebe tzz


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Polat schrieb:


> die sagen wir haben deine daten schon



Und wieso rufen die dann an?


----------



## Polat (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

genau sonst würden sie sich ja nicht die mühe machen und ein kumpel von mir der idio. hat seine daten angegeben weil die meinten wenn du nicht volljährig bist kannst du dein pass rüber faxen und wir erledigen die sache weil hat ja die nummer mir gegeben und er wusste auch niht das das so ne nummer ist aber er hat 10 min geredet mit der dame hahaha


----------



## John J. (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Hallo

Melde mich auch mal nach langem wieder zurück, wünsche allen noch ein gutes neues Jahr.

Bei mir war seit März 2009 ruhe keine Briefe mehr keine Mahnungen mehr, bis auf heute. Heut kam der Anruf von einer Frau Anwalt das ich noch ne Rechnung von 56 Euro offen hätte und das ich auf der Mahnliste stehe. Dann hat sie mich gefragt ob wir das ausergerichtlich Regeln sollen. Dann sagte ich zu ihr, ich wüsste nicht das ich so ein Service mal in Anspruch genommen hätte. Dann fragte sie mich ob ich schonmal Rechnungen bekommen hätte, dann sagte ich auch nö (und des waren ja sehr viele mit Mahnungen). 
Kann ich mich da jetzt erneut auf Briefe und Mahnungen einstellen ?
Oder hat auch schonmal jemand einen Anruf bekommen nach den ganzen Briefen und Mahnungen nach einem dreiviertel Jahr ?

Viele Grüsse John J.


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Offenbar sinken die Zahlerquoten bei dem "Geschäftsmodell", und jetzt macht man wohl die Mottenkiste auf und kramt angegammelte Forderungen nochmal raus. 

Diese Marotte, auch nach einem Jahr doch nochmal anzumahnen, nachdem man schon beim bisherigen Kasperletheater geblieben und nicht vor Gericht gezogen ist, kennen wir auch von anderen Abzockern. Auch hier wird es erfahrungsgemäß bei heißer Luft bleiben, es wird vielleicht noch 3-4 böse Briefe geben, aber es ist nicht unbedingt zu erwarten, dass mehr Papier verschwendet wird. (Papier und Porto kosten schließlich auch Geld, und irgendwann gibt es auch der merkbefreiteste Inkassokasper einfach auf.)

Warum diskutierst Du überhaupt mit der Inkassotante? Was da gesagt wurde, spielt eh keine übergeordnete Rolle. Die einzige richtige Antwort wäre gewesen: "Ich zahle nicht, Sie können mich gern verklagen." Und dann auflegen. Glaubst Du, die verklagen Dich? Dann hätten die das längst getan und nicht ein Jahr Theater aufgeführt.

Wenn Du behauptest, keine Rechnungen bekommen zu haben, können die Dir ohnehin nicht das Gegenteil nachweisen. Und die können Dir auch nicht nachweisen, dass bei dem Anruf auf die dubiose Nummer ein Vertrag zustandegekommen ist.


----------



## John J. (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Ja so hab ich mir des auch schon fast gedacht, das sie es einfach nochmal versuchen.
Aber da beisen die bei mir auf Granit, und wenn sie es noch zehn Jahre versuchen 
Danke mal für dein rasches Statement.


----------



## Wyron (18 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Hallo erst  mal und ein sehr schönes neues Jahr.

Mein letztes Anschreiben dieses dubiosen Dienstleisters und seiner Helferleins, liegt bei mir jetzt ca. 1 Jahr zurück.

Heute kam dann ein Anruf, den meine Frau angenommen hat und mir das Telefon weiterreichte und mir übergab.
Das Herunterleiern von Name und Firma konnt ich leider durch Nebengeräusche und die hohe Zutextgeschwindigkeit nicht verstehen.
Man informierte mich aber dann sehr genau, das ich angeblich ein Abo per Telefonanruf zu dem und dem Zeitpunkt abgeschlossen habe. Der anstehende Betrag (Höhe ist nicht von Interesse) sei noch offen und man gebe mir die möglichkeit das Ganze doch noch außergerichtlich zu regeln.
Da ich doch schon etwas überrascht war, viel mir als erstes ein, der Dame mitzuteilen, das es keine Forderungen gegen mich gebe und das damit das Verfahren von deren Seite erledigt wäre. Auf die Frage ob es sich um ein Inkassounternehmen handelt, antwortete sie mit ja. Dann teilte ich dieser Person mit, dass sie damit das Verfahren einstellen kann, da es keine Forderungen gibt und wollte von ihr noch mal den Namen, Vornamen und Adresse haben, um gegen sie vorzugehen. 
Da war sie es leid und legte unhöflicher weise einfach auf.
Ich hätte doch noch so gerne mir ihr geplaudert.

Ich weiß es ja, man soll nicht so viel mit ihnen komunizieren. Aber wenn sie doch so ein hohes Mitteilungsbedürfnis haben.

Ich werde definitv nicht bezahlen. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, ob sie sich schriftlich melden. Es ist einfach eine lächerliche Nummer die da abgezogen wird.
Es gibt keinen ABO oder Vertrag und den wird es auch nicht geben, selbst wenn wir wieder Zeiten bekommen würden wo das Wünschen noch half.

Gruß an alle.


----------



## webwatcher (18 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Wyron schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen ABO oder Vertrag und den wird es auch nicht geben, selbst wenn wir wieder Zeiten bekommen würden wo das Wünschen noch half.


Wenn jemand zu sehr nervt, sollte man darüber nachdenken:
Negative Feststellungsklage - Antispam Wiki

Zwei User haben es im Fall MC Multimedia ( identisches "Geschäftsmodell" )  mit Erfolg durchgezogen.


----------



## Butterblume123 (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

hallo, moderator ;
vielen dank für den m. E. sehr nützlichen hinweis auf die negative feststellungsklage; sie ist auch dann zulässig und angeraten, wenn man noch nicht gezahlt hat und somit noch nicht zu den geschädigten gehört.
leider fehlt bei dem link jeder hinweis auf das verhalten gegenüber den "lästigen Rechtsanwälten" die neben den "lästigen inkassobüros" auch noch tätig werden, und zwar durch massive drohungen, wie hier schon oft berichtet wurde.
( ich habe einen brief dieses hier gut bekannten RA M. W. ungeöffnet und ungelesen zurückgeschickt mit dem vermerk : annahme verweigert -- ). 
ohne rechtsberatung hierzu folgendes : 
Zusätzlich habe ich persönlich die rechtsanwaltskammer Düsseldorf in der Sache der Arbeitsweise des M. W. ( massive Bedrohungen -- ohne klage -- wg. einer unberechtigten Forderung ). angeschrieben. die ermitteln.
Wie ihr euch verhaltet, muss jeder selbst wissen, aber ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass 20 oder 50 eingaben dort wirkungsvoller sind als eine !!
Bei der staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf sind es schon berge von anzeigen, die ermitteln in jedem einzelfall gegen richard dean, ergebnisse noch offen.
danke und für heute mfg Butterblume:-D


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Butterblume123 schrieb:


> leider fehlt bei dem link jeder hinweis auf das verhalten gegenüber den "lästigen Rechtsanwälten" die neben den "lästigen inkassobüros" auch noch tätig werden, und zwar durch massive drohungen, wie hier schon oft berichtet wurde.


Die bekannten Inkassobutzen und  RA-Büttel sind nur bezahlte Schreiberlinge 
ohne  jede Sondervollmacht, die gegen  Bezahlung Inkassostalking betreiben. 

Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Da es aber nicht ihre eigenen Forderungen sind,  macht auch IMHO die Unterlassungsklage gegen 
diese  keinen Sinn. In einem hypothetischen Prozess der Betreibers  müßte er klagen und  nicht 
Inkasso oder RA. Daher müßte sich die Unterlassungsklage auch  gegen den Betreiber=Forderungssteller  richten.

Die geeignete Ablage für Mahndrohmüll ist und  bleibt Spamfilter bzw Wertstofftonne.


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Rechtsanwälte, die im Forderungseinzug tätig sind, haben in Deutschland fast Narrenfreiheit. Solange man ihnen nicht direkt eine Beteiligung am gewerbsmäßigen Betrug nachweisen kann, sind sie außen vor. Sie können immer vorbringen, lediglich "im guten Glauben" an die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung gehandelt zu haben. 

Auch die Rechtsanwaltskammern stört es in der Regel nicht, wenn ein Rechtsanwalt mit drohenden und nötigenden Methoden arbeitet, wenn er z.B. einen Schufa-Eintrag androht, obwohl die Forderung bestritten wurde, wenn er gleich mit Pfändung droht, obwohl nicht einmal ein Mahnbescheid eingereicht wurde etc.pp.
Das alles gehört zu den standesrechtlich und gesetzlich garantierten Berufsfreiheiten der Rechtsanwälte, die in Deutschland den Status einer heiligen Kuh besitzen und politisch nicht angetastet werden.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Das alles gehört zu den standesrechtlich und gesetzlich garantierten Berufsfreiheiten der Rechtsanwälte, die in Deutschland den Status einer heiligen Kuh besitzen und politisch nicht angetastet werden.


Warum wohl?  Man sehe sich nur mal die Berufe der Entscheidungsträger der Regierungen und  Parlamente an...

Es gibt so ein Sprichwort, das von schwarzen  Vögeln und Sehorganen handelt...


----------



## Butterblume123 (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Die beiden letzten beiträge sind einfach spitze und mit genuss zu lesen.
Seit ich weis, dass ca 130 rechtsanwälte im Bundestag sitzen, und seit ich weis, dass nach meinung des BMJ ca. 40 000 rechtsanwälte zuviel in deutschland sind, und seit ich weis, dass sich ihre zahl in wenigen jahren verdoppelt hat ( jetzt 150 000 oder schon 160 000 ? ) und seit ich weis, 
"was das alles für gründe und was für folgen" hat, ist bei schreiben dieser leute größte vorsicht geboten !! Die müssen ja alle auch geld verdienen. 
Die stellungnahme der RAK düsseldorf bleibt abzuwarten, aber sicher ist meine meinung nicht ganz falsch, dass 30 oder 50 beschwerden über M. W. besser sind als eine beschwerde.
interessant ist auch die tatsache, dass der RA gem. Berufsordnung ein 
"Organ der Rechtspflege" ist; d. h. , er ist dazu da, "das recht zu pflegen" !! 
Für heute danke und mfg butterblume:-D


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Butterblume123 schrieb:


> interessant ist auch die tatsache, dass der RA gem. Berufsordnung ein
> "Organ der Rechtspflege" ist; d. h. , er ist dazu da, "das recht zu pflegen" !!
> Für heute danke und mfg butterblume:-D



Das ist auch wieder Auslegungssache.
Er pflegt ja das Recht - nämlich sein Recht und das Recht des Abzockers.


----------



## Butterblume123 (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

ha, ha, ha,.... ja, das recht, oder das unrecht ?
kann er auch bei tausenden von sehr massiven drohbriefen im laufe der jahre -- ohne auch nur eine einzige klage vor gericht -- gutgläubig behaupten, dass er an die Rechtmäßigkeit und Begründetheit der Forderung glaubt ?

Warum denn nicht eine einzige klage ?

im falle des obsiegens könnte es doch freudestrahlend das urteil mitsamt der Rechnung präsentieren.

in wirklichkeit fürchtet er und die firma doch ein gerichtsverfahren wie der teufel das weihwasser ? ! 

3 klagen hat es ja von ähnlichen firmen und deren rechtsanwälten gegeben; alle 3 natürlich eindeutig zugunsten der beklagten Bürger !!
das sagt doch alles.
so, für heute danke und mfg butterblume:-D


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Bundesnetzagentur schaltet Ortsnetznummern für Telefonerotik-Offline-Billing ab.

Urteil: Bundesnetzagentur darf Ortsnetzrufnummern abschalten - teltarif.de News



> Aufgrund von Beschwerden wurde die Bundesnetzagentur darauf aufmerksam, dass zahlreiche Verbraucher Rechnungen für angebliche Telefonerotikdienstleistungen über Ortsnetzrufnummern erhalten hatten. Die Verbraucher sollten für die angebliche Inanspruchnahme dieser Dienstleistungen bis zu 72 Euro zahlen. Inhaltlich entsprachen die abgerechneten Dienste jedoch den üblicherweise über 0900-Rufnummern erbrachten Telefonerotikdiensten und mithin einem Premium-Dienst im Sinne des Telekommunikationsgesetzes (TKG).



Also: alle Betroffenen sollten diese Nummern der Bundesnetzagentur melden.
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/7662.pdf


----------



## Butterblume123 (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Hallo, freunde, eine gute nachricht, freue mich.
ich hab auch noch was für euch.

Der stellvertretene vorsitzende der Bundesrechtsanwaltskammer und vorsitzende der Rechtsanwaltskammer münchen, He. RA Dr. [...], hat am 
13. 12. 09 im Fernsehen -- Sat 1 - Planetobia - erklärt ( in bezug auf anwälte im zusammenhang mit computerberug und Abzocke im internet. - ) :

"Der Anwalt, der positive kenntnis davon hat, dass Forderungen geltend gemacht werden, die rechtlich keinen Bestand haben, läuft gefahr, dass er sich im zweifel des Tatbestandes des Betruges schuldig macht".

das ist doch eine gute aussage aus kompetentem mund.

ich finde, wenn ein RA, wie He. [...], jahrelang übelste drohbriefe
schreibt, ohne eine einzige klage gegen die "nichtzahler" , gibt damit zu erkennen, dass die forderungen keinen rechtlichen bestand haben !
Wer zeigt he. [...] wegen beruges an ?? 
muß das ein geschädigter sein oder kann das jeder machen ?

für heute danke und mfg Butterblume:smile:

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Egal, um welchen Anwalt es hier geht - solche, die sich mit Mandanten der Nutzlosbranche tummeln werden am laufenden Band angezeigt, insbesondere von Geschädigten. Auf eine "Meldung" eines un- oder beteiligten mehr oder weniger kommt es da nicht an.


----------



## Butterblume123 (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

hallo, es geht hier nicht um eine meldung, sondern um eine strafanzeige; das ist etwas anderes.
ich selbst bin nichtzahler und damit persönlich nicht geschädigt.
werde weiter berichten.:-p
danke und mfg butterblume


----------



## Butterblume123 (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

hallo, freunde, 
habe soeben erfahren, dass jeder, geschädigt oder nicht, Anzeige gegen M. W. wegen betruges erstatten kann.

Bei der staatsanwaltschaft liegen schon etliche anzeigen wg. betrugs gegen ihn vor.

es wird in jedem einzelfall ermittelt und die ergebnisse bleiben abzuwarten.
danke und mfg butterblume:-D


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Das Problem dabei ist aber immer nur: man kann den Forderungsanwälten in aller Regel nicht die aktive Kenntnis nachweisen, dass sie Forderungen eintreiben, die keinen Bestand haben. Der Anwalt wird behaupten, er habe "im guten Glauben" für seinen Mandanten die Forderung vertreten, und sein Mandant habe ihm versichert, dass die Verbraucher allesamt die Leistungen wirksam bestellt und auch in Anspruch genommen hätten.


----------



## Butterblume123 (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

hallo, da ist sicher was dran.
der staatsanwalt hat schon etliche anzeigen gegen m. w. auf dem tisch.
ich würde an seiner stelle bei diesem sachstand, -- seit jahren immer nur drohbriefe und keine klage -- irgendwann mal anklage erheben und abwarten, ob der richter ihm die behauptung der "gutgläubigkeit" auch tatsächlich abnimmt.
warten wir die entwicklung ab.:-D
mfg butterblume


----------



## Wyron (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Also ich denke Antiscammer hat recht.
Die Beweislage ist nicht eindeutig.
Selbst wenn jemand erfolglos längere Zeit Mahnungen im Namen seiner Mandanten versendet hat und diese keinen Erfolg zeigen, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass dieser den Tatbestand des Betruges erfüllt.
Ein Anwalt, der alle seine Fälle verliert wird im schlimmsten Falle keine Mandanten mehr bekommen.
Meiner Meinung nach ist der Begriff "im guten Glauben" zu handeln sehr flexibel.
Jedoch entzieht es sich meiner Kenntnis, ob ein Anwalt verplichtet ist den Sachverhalt (hier die Rechtsgültigkeit von Forderungen) seiner Mandanten genauer zu prüfen. Ich vermute, dass Mandanten ihren Rechtsanwälten in so mancher Situation nicht umfänglich die Wahrheit mitteilen. Dennoch wird niemand einen Rechtsanwalt anschließend für eine Falschaussage seines Mandanten zur Rechenschaft ziehen. (Hier bitte ich um eine Korrektur, wenn meine Aussage ein völlig falsches Bild darstellt.)
Meiner Meinug nach müsste man dem betreffenden, im Forum öfter genannten, RA nachweisen, dass er wissentlich auch wegen unberündeter Forderungen Mahnungen versendet hat und somit billigend in kauf genommen hat, dass unberechtigte Forderungen eingeholt wurden.
Ich bin selber mehrmals angeschrieben worden 2xMahnung, 2xRA und ein Anruf Inkasso.
Also grundlegend müssen Gesetzte zum Verbraucherschutz geändert oder konsequenter angewendet werden. Bis dahin bleibt nur folgendes:
Danke an diese klasse Forum!
Bloß nicht bezahlen.
Lächle und sei froh........

Gruß Wyron


----------



## katze27 (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Hallo Leute brauche eure Meinung!
Meine Neffe 11 Jahre alt war der Meinung nachts aufzustehen und irgendwo anzurufen.Habe eine Rechnung von Vision Bill erhalten.Angeblich habe ich einem Chat Abo im Wert von 59,40€ zugestimmt. Habe sofort ein Vordruck im Internet gefunden und denen per Einschreiben mit Rückschein geschickt.In dem steht drin:ich bestreite, dass ein Vertragsverhältnis steht.
Es dauerte nicht lang, da bekam ich erneut die Rechnung. Vor kurzem jetzt ein Anwaltschreiben, ich soll sofort bezahlen.Jetzt ist der Gesamtbetrag 106,65€.
Verbraucherschutz sagte mir am Telefon heute, ich soll nicht reagieren.
Ich will mein Neffen nicht irgendwo reinziehen, deswegen habe ich keine Strafanzeige gestellt. Er ist so schockiert darüber, dass er sowas nie wieder machen wird.  
Was sagt ihr?Was kommt noch auf mich zu? Wie soll ich mich verhalten?:cry:


----------



## peter999 (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



katze27 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich mich verhalten?:cry:




Versuchs mal mit lesen. Du hast 138 Seiten zur Auswahl.


----------



## katze27 (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Das hab ich getan. Was mir angst macht:
1.) Die einen ignorieren die Firma und sind erfolgreich
2.) Die anderen schalten einen Anwalt ein, weil es nicht aufhört (habe keine    Rechtschutz)
3.) hab mal gelsen, wenn man auf Mahnbescheid nicht reagiert bekommt man wirklich Probleme


----------



## webwatcher (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



katze27 schrieb:


> Verbraucherschutz sagte mir am Telefon heute, ich soll nicht reagieren.
> ... Wie soll ich mich verhalten?:cry:


Warum glaubst du dem Verbraucherschutz nicht? 



katze27 schrieb:


> Was kommt noch auf mich zu?


Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.



katze27 schrieb:


> 3.) hab mal gelsen, wenn man auf Mahnbescheid nicht reagiert bekommt man wirklich Probleme


Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## katze27 (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Du hast ja recht!!!
Die schaffen es mich zu verunsichern. Auf jedenfall werde ich nicht zahlen. Will nicht, dass die damit Erfolg haben.Danke für die Erklärung "Mahnbescheid"! Ich dachte immer man muss sofort zahlen.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Bisher hat auf 138 Seiten und in mehreren Jahren noch niemand von einem Mahnbescheid von dieser Kasperbude berichtet. Und selbst, wenn: siehe oben die verlinkten Artikel - Widerspruch u.s.w.


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Vision Communication war heute Gegenstand der Ermittlungen des WISO-Detektives.

Hier das Video aus der ZDF-Mediathek:
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beit...ideo/960894/WISO-ermittelt-Teurer-Erotikanruf
Empfehlung von WISO-Chef O.:
"Rechnung ab in den Papierkorb!"

Außerdem gäbe es seit heute ein OLG-Urteil aus NRW, welches die Einschaltung von Festnetznummern bei Sexhotlines untersagt. Es seien zwingend 0900-er Nummern zu verwenden.

Nicht zu erklären ist, warum diese B**** trotz Rufnummernunterdrückung an die Rufnummern der Anrufer kommt.

Lt. BNetzA ist die Anzeige unterdrückter Rufnummern nur bei Notfalldiensten zulässig, wie im Interview erklärt wurde.

Naja, man ermittelt jetzt.....:unzufrieden:


----------



## Butterblume123 (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Frage : welches OJG und welches Datum und AZ. ?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 10:32:19 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 10:30:10 ----------

meine : Welches OLG , AZ:, und Datum des Urteils ?
Danke und mfg Butterblume


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Butterblume123 schrieb:


> Frage : welches OJG und welches Datum und AZ. ?


Leider gab es im Beitrag keine näheren Angaben dazu. Es war nur die Rede von einem OLG in NRW (s. Filmbeitrag) Vielleicht mal WISO anmailen und die Daten erfragen?


----------



## webwatcher (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Netzagentur: Keine Sex-Hotlines zum Festnetzpreis - onlinekosten.de


> Das* Oberverwaltungsgericht Nordrhein-Westfalen (OVG NRW) *hat dem Missbrauch von Ortsnetzrufnummern für sogenannte Telefonerotikdienste einen weiteren Riegel vorgeschoben und das bisherige Vorgehen der Bundesnetzagentur bestätigt. Im Eilverfahren wurde eine Anordnung zur Abschaltung der zu diesem Zweck genutzten Nummern für rechtmäßig erklärt. Zahlreiche Verbraucher hatten sich zuvor über Extra-Rechnungen für Anrufe bei Sex-Hotlines beschwert, die sie über reguläre Ortsnetzrufnummern angewählt hatten.


http://www.verbaende.com/News.php4?m=66916


> "Rotlicht"-Abzocknummern im Festnetz abgeschaltet / Verbraucherzentrale hilft, Zahlungsanspruch zu prüfen
> Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen e.V.


http://www.billiger-telefonieren.de...onnummern-abschaltung-war-rechtens_27663.html
http://www.it-times.de/news/pressem...hs-von-ortsnetzrufnummern-fuer-telefonerotik/


----------



## Butterblume123 (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Hallo, freunde, 
es handelt sich nicht um ein OLG, sondern um das OVG für NRW in Münster, das am 28. 01. 10 in einem eilverfahren entschieden hat, dass die abschaltung von bestimmten festnetznummern durch die Bundesnetzagentur rechtmäßig ist.
die rede ist von einem anbieter, der 72 euro !! gefordert hat, wenn ein verbraucher eine bestimmte festnetznr. angerufen hat.
Fällt euch bei den 72 Euro was oder wer auf ??!!
ich finde, eine sehr gute nachricht!
danke und mfg butterblume:-D


----------



## webwatcher (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Butterblume123 schrieb:


> es handelt sich nicht um ein OLG, sondern um das OVG für NRW in Münster,


So steht es in meinem  Posting


----------



## Butterblume123 (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

ja, ich weis, aber im beitrag 1386 ist von OLG die rede.
mfg butterblume


----------



## webwatcher (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Wir können das jetzt noch einige Male erläutern, bis es auch der letzte mitbekommen hat.


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Butterblume123 schrieb:


> ja, ich weis, aber im beitrag 1386 ist von OLG die rede.
> mfg butterblume


OVG ist ok. Es war ein Urteil des Oberverwaltungsgerichts, da der Anbieter gegen die Abschaltung der Sex-Festnetz-Nummern Beschwerde eingelegt hat.

Nun wurde ja klar entschieden 

Künftig ist Stöhnen nur noch über 0900-er Nummern erlaubt, also:
kein Stöhnen mehr bei 069-******** :-D


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Da werden die visionären Sex-Kasper aber stöhnen und heulen.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Hier nochmal ein News-Artikel bei Antispam.de dazu.

Es ist amtlich: Offline-Billing-Abzocke für Telefonsex über Ortsnetznummern ist rechtswidrig. Bundesnetzagentur hat Nummern zurecht abgeschaltet - Urteil des OVG NRW. - Antispam e. V.

Die VB hat sich bereits wieder neue Ortsnetznummern beschafft.


----------



## Butterblume123 (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

was heist neue ortsnetznummern ?

ich habe gelesen, für derartige dienste sind nur 0900 nr zulässig. oder ?

danke mfg butterblume:smile:


----------



## webwatcher (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Butterblume123 schrieb:


> was heist neue ortsnetznummern ?


Das was es heißt. Diesem Typen ist es völlig egal, was die BNetzA unternimmt,
 Da ihm   strafrechtlich und zivilrechtlich niemand ans Bein pinkelt, lacht  der Typ nur über die 
Aktionen der Wattestäbchenarmee aka  BNetzA  und macht weiter, als ob 
nichts geschehen wäre.


----------



## Sirius (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Diese Nummer wurden heute auf RTL 2 beworben. Auf anderen Kanälen sieht es nicht besser aus. 


021159827801: RTL 2 - Tafel 828
022198882830: RTL 2 - Tafel 788
022198882831: RTL 2 - Tafel 788
022198882832: RTL 2 - Tafel 788
022198882833: RTL 2 - Tafel 788
022198882834: RTL 2 - Tafel 788
022198882835: RTL 2 - Tafel 788
022198882836: RTL 2 - Tafel 788
022198882837: RTL 2 - Tafel 788
022198882838: RTL 2 - Tafel 788
022198882839: RTL 2 - Tafel 788
022198882890: RTL 2 - Tafel 788
022198882890: RTL 2 - Tafel 879
022198882890: RTL 2 - Tafel 880
022198882891: RTL 2 - Tafel 788
022198882891: RTL 2 - Tafel 879
022198882891: RTL 2 - Tafel 880
022198882892: RTL 2 - Tafel 788
022198882892: RTL 2 - Tafel 879
022198882892: RTL 2 - Tafel 880
022198882893: RTL 2 - Tafel 788
022198882893: RTL 2 - Tafel 879
022198882893: RTL 2 - Tafel 880
022198882894: RTL 2 - Tafel 788
022198882894: RTL 2 - Tafel 879
022198882894: RTL 2 - Tafel 880
022198882895: RTL 2 - Tafel 788
022198882896: RTL 2 - Tafel 788
022198882897: RTL 2 - Tafel 788
022198882898: RTL 2 - Tafel 788
022198882899: RTL 2 - Tafel 788
030936236890: RTL 2 - Tafel 869
030936236890: RTL 2 - Tafel 887
030936236892: RTL 2 - Tafel 869
030936236892: RTL 2 - Tafel 887
030936236894: RTL 2 - Tafel 869
030936236894: RTL 2 - Tafel 887
06933399296: RTL 2 - Tafel 828
069366032290: RTL 2 - Tafel 766
069366032291: RTL 2 - Tafel 766
069366032291: RTL 2 - Tafel 802
069366032292: RTL 2 - Tafel 766
069366032292: RTL 2 - Tafel 802
069366032293: RTL 2 - Tafel 766
069366032293: RTL 2 - Tafel 802
069366032294: RTL 2 - Tafel 802
069366032295: RTL 2 - Tafel 802
069366032296: RTL 2 - Tafel 802
069366032299: RTL 2 - Tafel 802
 Das hört erst auf, wenn empfindliche Bußgelder verhängt werden. Immerhin müssen Kunden nicht die Rechnungen dieser Firma  bezahlen, da das Geschäftsmodell rechtwidrig ist.


----------



## Butterblume123 (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

unglaublich, wie skrupellos diese leute sind, und der RA m. W. macht alles mit.
danke und mfg butterblume:smile:


----------



## Teleton (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Ein neuer Wettbewerber, der allerdings eine Vielzahl von Ähnlichkeiten mit Vision Bill aufweist, ist aufgetaucht. Es handelt sich um die Firma Invoicetel aus Düsseldorf. Auch dort geht es um 4ct/Min und eine Chat Pauschale für 30 Tage für 72,-.

Es wäre schön wenn "Kunden" berichten könnten, ob und in welcher Form (wann) eine Preisansage oder Preishinweise erfolgen.


Dies hier lässt jedenfalls schon ahnen wohin die Reise geht:





			
				Invoicetel-FAQ schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht ich selber habe von meinem Anschluss aus die Dienste genutzt. Muss ich trotzdem zahlen?
> Ja, gemäß unseren AGB und ständiger Rechtsprechung haftet der Anschlussinhaber für sämtliche von seinem Anschluss aus genutzten Dienstleistungen. ...


Die behauptete ständige Rechtsprechung existiert natürlich nicht. Gemeint sind wohl die Urteile zur Anscheins und Duldungsvollmacht bei Telefonentgelten wie 0900 oder 118xx. Da geht es aber um die unmittelbaren Gebühren, nicht um zusätzliche Dienstleistungen die am Telefon erbracht werden. Nur weil von irgendjemand von meinem Telefon aus eine Pizza bestellt hafte ich noch lange nicht gegenüber dem Pizzabäcker. Und ob in deren AGB drinsteht, dass der Anschlussinhaber haftet ist auch irrelevant, weil diese AGB ja erst zwischen Anschlussinhaber und Dienstanbieter vereinbart weden müssen.


----------



## webwatcher (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Nun  ist es hochoffiziell 

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...lefonerotik_ueber_Ortsnetzrufnummern_65b.html


> Telefonerotik über Ortsnetzrufnummern
> 
> Aufgrund von Beschwerden wurde die Bundesnetzagentur darauf aufmerksam, dass zahlreiche Verbraucher Rechnungen über angebliche Telefonerotikdienstleistungen über Ortsnetzrufnummern erhalten haben. Dem Anrufer werden für die angebliche Inanspruchnahme dieser Dienstleistungen z.B. 75 Euro in Rechnung gestellt. In diesen Rechnungen erscheinen zumeist mehrere Ortsnetzrufnummern, von denen der Empfänger der Rechnung zumindest eine Rufnummer angewählt haben soll.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smitty0815 (16 März 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Hey ich weiss das Thema wurde lang und breit diskutiert und eigentlich ist schon klar das man nicht bezahlen soll..

naja mir ist es auch passiert was soll ich sagen jetzt steh ich da. ich muss erstmal noch den brief abwarten der jetzt kommt oder auch nicht fakt ist ich wurde heute angerufen wegen meinem gespräch. ich bin mir aber sicher das ich nicht diese festnetznummer gewählt habe sondern ne 0900?! ist das denn rechtens?

Es wird ja auch oft geschrieben einfach ignorieren aber was wenn ich den brief zurückschicke als unbekannt verzogen? Meint ihr das hilft?

Für noch ne antwort wäre ich dankbar


----------



## webwatcher (16 März 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Smitty0815 schrieb:


> ich bin mir aber sicher das ich nicht diese festnetznummer gewählt habe sondern ne 0900?! ist das denn rechtens?



0900er Nummern  tauchen auf der nomalen Telefonrechnung auf,  nicht als getrennte  Forderung.


----------



## Smitty0815 (16 März 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Ich hab vom Handy aus angerufen warum auch immer, und die haben mich heute auch auf meinem handy zurückgerufen.

Es war die +496924794095 kein plan ob die euch was sagt...

Wie gesagt ich warte erstmal ab war aber in dem mom als die angerufen haben auch grade auf der arbeit im stress und hab mir gedacht wenn die ne rechnung schicken wollen bitte dann überweise ich das halt, hab den meine adresse gegeben und dann wars zu spät. In dem mom ist mir erst klar geworden was da überhaupt vor sich geht.

Lg und danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Antiscammer (17 März 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Smitty0815 schrieb:


> hab den meine adresse gegeben und dann wars zu spät.



Selbst dann bleibt es dabei, dass es keinen wirksamen Vertrag gibt. Wer nicht zahlt und auf die Mahnungen nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## Singapoor (17 März 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Selbst dann bleibt es dabei, dass es keinen wirksamen Vertrag gibt. Wer nicht zahlt und auf die Mahnungen nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.


Und wenn man reagiert?
Ich habe nämlich bei Vision und der Anwaltskanzlei angerufen und Nachforschungen angestellt, (natürlich) ohne Ergebnis.

Es war sogar so, dass die Person im "Kundenservice" sehr unfreundlich wurde und das Gespräch mit der Begründung beendete, ich hätte ihm seine Worte im Mund herumgedreht - was allerdings genau dem Gegenteil entsprach!

Und sehr auffällig ist, dass beide Firmen (Vision und Kanzlei) dieselben Ansagen und Warteschleifenmusik benutzen.


----------



## jupp11 (17 März 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Singapoor schrieb:


> Ich habe nämlich bei Vision und der Anwaltskanzlei angerufen und Nachforschungen angestellt,


Und wozu? 


Singapoor schrieb:


> Und wenn man reagiert?


Kann man sich höchstens durch unkluge Äußerungen "reinreiten"


----------



## Singapoor (17 März 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Ich habe dort angerufen, weil mich vor ca. vier Wochen jemand von Vision angerufen und gefragt hatte (das war auch diese 069er Nummer), ob ich dieses Paket haben möchte oder nicht. Ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt natürlich völlig unvorbereitet und wusste von keinerlei Abo oder sonstwas. Ich habe natürlich verneint. Da das Paket aber trotzdem läuft wollte ich sichergehen, dass meine Ablehnung da auch angekommen ist und es sich nicht Monat für Monat verlängert.

"Reingeritten" habe ich mich sicherlich nicht, ich bin während des gesamten Gesprächs sachlich und ruhig geblieben, während mein Gegenüber von Moment zu Moment lauter, unfreundlicher und zum Ende hin so pampig wurde.
Auf meine o.g. Frage mit dem weiteren Verlauf des Abos hat er dann einfach das Gespräch beendet.

Wie ich aber bereits geschrieben hatte, benutzt die Kanzlei denselben Telefonaufbau. Und darüber hinaus hat die Ansprechperson dort überraschenderweise keinerlei Einwände gehabt, als ich behauptete, ich würde nur die "fälligen" 72,-€ ohne jeglichen Mahngebühren etc. zahlen. Das war dan doch höchst auffällig.


----------



## peter999 (17 März 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Singapoor schrieb:


> als ich behauptete, ich würde nur die "fälligen" 72,-€ ohne jeglichen Mahngebühren etc. zahlen. Das war dan doch höchst auffällig.



Soll denn die Person sagen:  nein, nein das brauchen Sie nicht!

Es ist aber nicht dein Ernst, dass Du das zahlen willst?


----------



## jupp11 (17 März 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

@Singapoor

Dir ist aber bekannt, dass das Geschäftsmodell illegal ist?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...vision-communication-gmbh-139.html#post304273


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 März 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Smitty0815 schrieb:


> Ich hab vom Handy aus angerufen warum auch immer, und die haben mich heute auch auf meinem handy zurückgerufen.
> 
> Es war die +496924794095 kein plan ob die euch was sagt...


Google


----------



## Singapoor (17 März 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Natürlich nicht!
Ich sagte ja, ich habe es nur behauptet und wollte ihre Reaktion herausfinden. Ich fand es nur kurios, dass die Person in der Kanzlei keinerlei Einspruch erhoben hat, als ich sagte ich würde die Gebühren "drumherum" (also das, woran sie normalerweise verdienen würde) nicht zahle.

Den Rest konnte ich mir dank des Forums hier dann auch selbst zusammenreimen


----------



## cicojaka (17 März 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Singapoor schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht!
> Ich fand es nur kurios, dass die Person in der Kanzlei keinerlei Einspruch erhoben hat, als ich sagte* ich würde die Gebühren "drumherum" (also das, woran sie normalerweise verdienen würden)* nicht zahle.


@Juristen: Günthert es da etwa?


----------



## Singapoor (17 März 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Oh, habe ich das falsch ausgedrückt?


----------



## Captain Picard (17 März 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



cicojaka schrieb:


> @Juristen: Günthert es da etwa?


Würde mal sagen, das es schon etwa *sehr *zufällig ist, das kurz nach einer dreifachen
 ( abgewehrten ) Nebelwerferaktion im SAT1 Forum zum gleichen Thema  hier jemand auftaucht
 und seltsam/merkwürdiges  von sich gibt  :gruebel:


----------



## Singapoor (17 März 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Also tut mir leid, wenn ich hier mit meinen Ausdrücken irgendeinen Bezug zu etwas anderem hergestellt habe. Damit habe ich allerdings nichts zu tun, ich wollte mit dem Begriff "Drumherum" lediglich vermeiden zu viele Einzelheiten aus meinem Fall zu veröffentlichen (weil ich auch gar nicht weiß, ob ich das darf).
Ich kann nur nochmal wiederholen, dass mir der Umstand sehr seltsam vorkam.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 März 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass cicojaka gemeint hat, es "günthert", weil die Mahnkanzlei plötzlich auf die aufgeschlagenen Gebühren verzichtet. Diese Gebühren wurden aber ja verlangt - wer zahlt sie dann?


----------



## Knopfauge (19 März 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Hallo zusammen,
viele der Beiträge beziehen sich auf die Firma Vision Bill oder Vision Communication - ich habe kürzlich von der Firma Invoicetel Post erhalten...

Das "Geschäftsmodell" scheint das gleiche zu sein: Werbung bezgl. günstiger Telefonerotik-Angebote im Late Night TV, anschließende Anrufe und Erfragung der Adressen und dann Brief incl. Rechnung. Ein Kumpel von auswärts hatte mich neulich besucht und bei mir übernachtet und konnte scheinbar nachts nicht einschlafen..... Wie auch immer, am nächsten Tag kam der Anruf, bei dem ich relativ verdutzt war und dummerweise meine Adresse verraten habe. :wall:

Ich denke, ich mache aber sicher nichts verkehrt, wenn ich mich so verhalte, wie im Forum in epischer Breite diskutiert: Briefe wandern in den Hausmüll.

Gibt es andere Erfahrungen zur Firma Invoicetel?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Antiscammer (19 März 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Invoicetel ist noch relativ neu, aber es wird auf dasselbe hinauslaufen, wie bei allen diesen Telefonfallen: wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 März 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Kurzfassung: 





			
				"Person schrieb:
			
		

> Wir beobachten die Firma bereits länger, da sie bei einer routinemäßigen anlassunabhängigen Kontrolle der geschäftlichen Tätigkeit interessanter Persönlichkeiten und Firmen im Rahmen des ARIPF-Projektes aufgefallen ist. ARIPF steht für "Anlassunabhängige Recherche interessanter Personen und Firmen" und findet regelmäßig statt. Über Ergebnisse darf ich ihnen leider nichts sagen



da ich Privatmann bin, erlaube ich mir einige Anmerkungen, die für Betroffene jedoch langweilig sind.




Antiscammer schrieb:


> Invoicetel ist noch relativ neu


Sagen wir mal so... Es ist ein relativ neuer Sportwagen, den sich ein relativ bekannter Herr aus einem relativ bekannten Umfeld (Meerbusch ist neuerdings zumindest geografisch gesehen der Mittelpunkt, wenn man Goch dazu nimmt) letztes Jahr zugelegt hat. Weil man den Herren aber selbst mit seiner dunklen Sonnenbrille leicht als Fahrer erkennen konnte, hat er sich einen jungen Chauffeur eingestellt. Der Herr steht nur im Impressum...
Früher in Gebrauch befindliche Sportwagen wurden offenbar an frühere Partner abgegeben. Das Rätsel ist noch nicht ganz gelöst, aber *für alle, die es interessiert: Limassol ist auch keine Lösung! (Heißt Limassol eigentlich übersetzt Lichtenau?)
*мы улавливаем их все 

(Eine Bitte an die Moderatoren: Diesen Beitrag muß niemand verstehen und denen, die ihn verstehen können, wünsche ich weiterhin gute Geschäfte und ich grüße diese Personen mit einem freundlichen
שָׁלוֹם
_
es ist damit nicht nur Befreiung von jedem Unheil und Unglück gemeint,  sondern auch Gesundheit, Wohlfahrt, *Sicherheit und Ruhe*_)

Ich bin Bodo mit dem Bagger 
und ich bagger noch


----------



## Smitty0815 (22 März 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

So ich habe Post erhalten von der Vision Bill Communication GmbH
War heute bei der verbraucherzentrale die haben mir gesagt ich soll ein schreiben mit widerspruch aufsetzen meine frage an euch soll ich da reinschreiben das ich nicht bezahlen werde? hat jemand nen muster weil ich keine ahnung hab wie man sowas schreibt für eine kurze schnelle antwort wäre ich dankbar


----------



## Antiscammer (22 März 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Wir haben hier keine Schreibselmuster, weil wir in diesen Fällen gar keine Schreibselei empfehlen.

Denn - fest steht:
Wer den Ball flachhält und auf den Schwachsinn nicht reagiert, der kann sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) 
wurde in den ganzen Jahren, seit es das Theater mit dieser "Firma" gibt, noch nie wahrgemacht. Selbst wenn: dann hat man immer noch Mittel und Wege, sich zu wehren. Einen Prozess würde die Bande verlieren - deshalb haben die ja auch noch nie versucht, ihre Rechtsmeinung, es würde ein wirksamer Vertrag zustandekommen, vor einem Gericht zu vertreten.

Wer ein Widerspruchsschreiben schickt, kriegt auch nicht weniger von den dämlichen Mahnungen. Manchmal sogar noch 1 oder 2 mehr.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Nach 5-10 Mahnungen (ist nie genau vorherzusagen) schläft das Kasperletheater von selbst ein.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=102121&postcount=413
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiU58fYCHfo"]YouTube- Das Kalletaler Dreieck[/ame]


----------



## webwatcher (22 März 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Smitty0815 schrieb:


> War heute bei der verbraucherzentrale die haben mir gesagt ich soll ein schreiben mit widerspruch aufsetzen




Offensichtlich hat   man bei der VZ noch nicht mitgekriegt, dass das "Geschäftsmodell"  verboten ist 

Wozu also widersprechen?


----------



## Smitty0815 (22 März 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Naja ich denke mir mal das es wenigstens etwas ist wenn ich erstmal wiederspreche auch um sicher zu gehen das sich dieses abo nicht noch verlängert und mehrkosten entstehen... bin wie gesagt total verunsichert.:wall:

Hier mal der Text den ich bisher verfasst habe denke mal das sollte erstmal reichen oder?


   Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

  Hiermit widerrufe ich mit sofortiger Wirkung die angebliche „Bestellung einer Telefon Chat Pauschale für 30 Tage“ vom xxx mit der Vorgangsnummer xxx!
    Ich bestreite, dass zwischen Ihnen und mir das von Ihnen behauptete Vertragsverhältnis besteht. Daher werde ich nichts bezahlen.
  Bitte informieren Sie mich schriftlich über den Eingang und die Bestätigung des Widerrufes.


  Zudem wünsche ich um die Löschung sämtlicher von mir angegebenen Kontaktdaten.

darf ich das hier so posten? will ja nicht noch ärger mit euch bekommen 

Vielen dank schon mal im vorraus für die schnellen antworten


----------



## webwatcher (22 März 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist uns  hier  in Deutschland nicht erlaubt.

Wenn du unbedingt illegalen Forderungen widersprechen willst,  dann auf eigene Verantwortung. 

Hier kriegst du dazu kein Plazet


----------



## Smitty0815 (22 März 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Ja genau da ist doch mein problem du sagst auf eigene verantwortung aber ich will mich dadurch ja nicht noch weiter reinreiten bzw. irgendwas falsch machen. die einen schreiben was hin die anderen nicht. jeder erzählt im endeffekt was anderes. der punkt ist doch der das ich da angerufen habe zwar nicht bei dieser 069 nummer sondern ich meine es war ne 01805 (EVN hab ich schon angefordert) und eigentlich sind diese leute ja im recht, da kommt aber wiederrum der punkt ins spiel das ich am telefon nicht drauf aufmerksam gemacht worden bin das ich ein abo abschliesse ergo ist es wieder nichtig. 

Fakt ist ich bin leicht verängstigt auch wenn alle sagen mach dir keinen kopf da wird schon nix werden etc... ich bin ja schon soweit zu sagen gut ich zahle diese blöden 72€ um ruhe zu haben und fertig. nur wer garantiert mir dann das nächsten monat nicht noch eine forderung kommt???


----------



## webwatcher (22 März 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Smitty0815 schrieb:


> . nur wer garantiert mir dann das nächsten monat nicht noch eine forderung kommt???



gibt es bei dir keine  grüne/blaue Wertstofftonne? 

Nochmal: *Es gibt hier keine persönliche  Rechtsberatung.* 
Wenn du weiter danach quengelst,  gibt es Ärger.

EOT


----------



## Smitty0815 (22 März 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Soo ich nochmal habe jetzt widerspruch eingereicht per einschreiben mit rückbrief... hoffe mal das das thema damit erledigt ist. alle weiteren schreiben abgesehn vom gerichtlichen mahnbescheid werde ich ignorieren und die sache jetzt aussitzen.

Falls ich vor gericht muss sag ich bescheid.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## webwatcher (22 März 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Smitty0815 schrieb:


> Falls ich vor gericht muss sag ich bescheid.


dann sehen wir uns  nie wieder


----------



## Rennzi (23 März 2010)

*Invoicetel vs Vision Bill*

Hi.

Invoicetel ist ein Konkurrenzunternehmen zu Vision Bill. Fuhr mit ähnlicher Masche, aber eigenen Calling Angeboten. VisionCommunication hatte 069er Nummern vermietet und über Vision-Bill abgerechnet.

Nach dem Urteil des OVG NRW ist er sowohl hier (GEsperrt) auch als bei Netzwelt aufgetaucht und wollte sein Modell verteidigen. Einer der hiesigen Mods, der auch in Netzwelt postet, kann das bestätigen.

Vision Bill hat z.Zt. m.W. noch nicht auf allen Nummern der 069er Gruppe Sperren und Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassierverbot. Da müsste man evtl. noch mal nachhaken.


----------



## Knopfauge (7 April 2010)

*AW: Invoicetel vs Vision Bill*



Rennzi schrieb:


> Invoicetel ist ein Konkurrenzunternehmen zu Vision Bill. Fuhr mit ähnlicher Masche, aber eigenen Calling Angeboten. VisionCommunication hatte 069er Nummern vermietet und über Vision-Bill abgerechnet.


 
Und was heisst das? Ist Invoicetel damit eher auf dem Pfade der Tugend als Vision Bill? Bedeutet "Fuhr mit eigener Masche...", dass sie bereits kalte Füsse gekriegt haben und sich schon wieder anders nennen??

Meiner Meinung ist es völlig unverständlich wie solche Papiertiger-Unternehmen weiterhin die rechtliche Unsicherheit der Bürger ausnutzen und ihr Spielchen weitertreiben können. 

Wie auch immer, Anzeige meinerseits bei der Kripo ist erfolgt. Dort arbeitet ein Bekannter, die Problematik ist bereits weitläufig bekannt...wenngleich der "Anbieter" noch neu ist.


----------



## webwatcher (7 April 2010)

*AW: Invoicetel vs Vision Bill*



Knopfauge schrieb:


> ...wenngleich der "Anbieter" noch neu ist.


Wie der heißt ist völlig egal. Das "Geschäftsmodell"  ist illegal und da die Herrschaften das genau 
wissen, bleibt es beim Mahndrohmüll.

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...g-ueber-ortsnetznummern-rechtsgrundlagen.html

PS: Was für Abofallen gilt, gilt auch hier. 10-30% der Betroffenen zahlen aus Angst oder Unwissenheit.


----------



## Joel (9 April 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

hallo leute.
ein paar von euch kennen mich vllt noch.
letztes jahr im sommer bekam ich auch post von dir seriösen firma ^^.
aufjeden fall dachte ich nach 2 mahnungen und 2 ra schreiben wäre ruhe.
falsch gedacht.
heute rief meinem vater zufolge ein inkassounternehmen an die eine kanzlei mit 3 (!!!) namen vertritt die schreiben allerdings kamen von einer kanzlei wisser.
ziemlich merkwürdig , auch war die nummer unterdrückt von dem aus der vollpfosten anrief. Naja für manche die es nich wissen ich hab diese nummer wircklich gewählt wall und möglicher weiße auch die bedingungen bestätigt.
ich bin 16 jahre (damals 15) hab es meinen eltern nich gebeichtet gehabt obwohl ich kurz davor bin.
die wollen 133€ von uns. allerdings ist so ein vertrag doch ungültig oder ? wir haben nix unterschriebn
vielen dank für s durchlesen und die zeit hoffe auf euer hilfe und ratschläge.
lg


----------



## webwatcher (9 April 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Du hast jetzt  seit dem 19.06.2009   *51* Postings *ausschließlich* in *diesem* 
diesem Thread geschrieben. Langsam solltest  du eigentlich wissen, was los ist.


----------



## Joel (9 April 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

und deshalb schließt du den ganzen thread???
ja hallo ich hab es doch bestätigt und wie gesaqt es war 9 monate ruhe


----------



## webwatcher (9 April 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Wenn der Thread geschlossen wäre, hättest  du wohl kaum hier posten können.

 Im Thread ist alles aber auch alles schon zigfach durchgekaut worden und die Situation ist 
noch besser für die Verbraucher geworden. 

Lies die vorhergehenden   Postings.

Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist *nicht* erlaubt


----------



## mdoublec (10 April 2010)

*AW: Invoicetel vs Vision Bill*

Guten Tag,

auch mir liegt eine Rechnung vom 10.3. vor.
Ich habe während einer Geschäftsreise Abends aus Langeweile und Geilheit einfach mal eine Nr. angerufen und mir den Mist zunächst angehört, den die freundliche Dame dort vergesäuselt hat. Dann kam die sache mit der Ansage: wenn du noch unter 18 jahren bist, dann lege schnell auf.
obwohl ich schon deutlich über 18 jahre bin, hab ich trotzdem aufgelegt und als hätt ich es ahnen können, kam ne woche später ne 72,00 eu rg. ins haus.
ich hab denen heute einfach geschrieben, sie mögen mir nicht länger auf den [ edit]  gehen und ich sammele auch deren korrespondenz um sie dnn gesammelt bei der verbraucherschutzzentrale einzureichen. denn sie freuen sich immer über solche firmen, die nix besseres zu tun haben als leuten auf den [ edit]  zu gehen, in der hoffnung, ein paar [ edit ]  werden es schon bezahlen.

In der Tat wird es ein nicht unerheblicher anteil von Männern sein, der zahlen wird, allein auch aus furcht, z.B. die eigene frau könnte durch die regeglmäßigen briefe und mahnungen einem unangenehme fragen stellen, wieso es der mann nötig habe, Nachts heimlich am telefon zu [ edit]  

[ edit]


----------



## Joel (12 April 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

hey nochmal.
also webwatcher hat mir die frage schon beantwortet aber
hatt von euch jemand schonmal erlebt dass sich ein inkassunternehmen meldet dass aus einer anderen stadt kommt und nich genau wei´ß um was für einen dienst es sich gehandelt hatt?
ich fnde dass zeimlich seltsam.
danke für eure antworten


----------



## webwatcher (12 April 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Joel schrieb:


> hatt von euch jemand schonmal erlebt dass sich ein inkassunternehmen meldet dass aus einer anderen stadt kommt und nich genau wei´ß um was für einen dienst es sich gehandelt hatt?


Oft genug wird solches berichtet 


Joel schrieb:


> ich fnde dass zeimlich seltsam.


seltsam? nö, für Inkassobutzen der normale Wahnsinn

>> http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/inkassofirmen-und-ihre-drohungen/


----------



## Joel (13 April 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail, mit der Sie mich über Rechnungsforderungen eines Telefon/Internet-Diensteanbieters für angebliche Serviceleistungen informieren.
> 
> Kostenpflichtige Angebote über das Telefon bzw. über das Internet außerhalb der Sonderdienste der (0)180-er und (0)900-er Rufnummern sind gemäß Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) nicht ausgeschlossen. Neben der Nutzung des Fernsprechanschlusses für private Gespräche bzw. für die Nutzung des Internets kann auch eine geschäftliche Nutzung (Vertragsabschlüsse, Vereinbarungen über Lieferungen, sogar Vertragserfüllung wie z.B. Informationsvermittlung) stattfinden.
> 
> ...



Dass schrieb mir die Bundesnetzargentur.
Kann mir dass jemand genauers erklären?
allerdings habe ich sie da noch nich über alle einzelheiten aufgeklärt gehabt.
lg


----------



## Antiscammer (14 April 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Joel schrieb:


> Dass schrieb mir die Bundesnetzargentur.
> Kann mir dass jemand genauers erklären?



Nein, das ist nicht zu erklären, denn das ist ein einziger Schwachsinn.

Gemäß öffentlicher Verlautbarung der Bundesnetzagentur selbst(!) ist das Geschäftsmodell nach dem Telekommunikationsrecht illegal. Dieselbe Bundesnetzagentur hat erst vor kurzem das Geschäftsmodell untersagt und Nummern abschalten lassen, das wurde auch durch Urteil des Oberverwaltungsgerichts NRW bestätigt.

Wie die Bundesnetzagentur nun dazu kommt, bezüglich von Anfragen zu diesem Thema doch wieder (falsch!) den uralten Textbaustein für die Antwort an einen Betroffenen auszupacken, ist unerfindlich.

Wirklich ernstzunehmen war die Bundesnetzagentur eigentlich noch nie, aber spätestens mit so einem Bock, den sie hier schießen, zeigen sie endgültig, dass sie wirklich nur noch eine Lachnummer sind, wenn sie offensichtlich ihr eigenes erstrittenes Urteil nicht kennen, und wenn sie solche Falschinformationen an Betroffene rausgeben.

Es ist schlichtweg nur noch unter aller Sau.

Wer seriöse Informationen zu dem Thema haben möchte, liest bitte diesen Artikel:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...g-ueber-ortsnetznummern-rechtsgrundlagen.html

und ignoriert bitte diesen bodenlosen Schwachsinn der Bundesnetzagentur.


----------



## Joel (14 April 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> Zur Beurteilung und Bewertung der vertragsrechtlichen Aspekte Ihres Anliegens können Ihnen die Rechtsberatungen bei den Verbraucherverbänden oder ein Rechtsanwalt Ihres Vertrauens Hilfestellung geben.
> 
> ...



Die habe ich heute erhalten.
Nachdem ich ihnen ein video geschickt habe in dem WISO gegen VB ermittelt .
diese mail hört sich shcon besser an wie die andere.
Danke Antiscammer für deine Antwort
lg


----------



## Antiscammer (14 April 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Das ist immer noch Mist. Die kennen ihr eigenes Urteil nicht.

Wenn die Sachbearbeiter von ihrem eigenen TK-Recht und von Verbraucherrecht ersichtlich keine Ahnung haben und ihr eigenes, für teure Steuergelder gegen VB erfolgreich erstrittenes Urteil vom OVG NRW nicht kennen, dann weiß ich nicht. Dann sollen sie es am besten gleich ganz lassen und überhaupt gar keine Stellung mehr nehmen. Der Hinweis auf dieses Urteil und auf die *Unrechtmäßigkeit des Offline-Billings gem. TKG* würde zwingend in eine Antwort der BNETZA zu diesem Thema dazugehören. 


> Die  Bundesnetzagentur  kann eingreifen und Maßnahmen anordnen, wenn eine rechtswidrige Nutzung von Rufnummern vorliegt.


Was heißt denn hier "wenn"? Was soll denn dieses alberne Gewäsch.

Es liegt eine rechtswidrige Nutzung vor. Eben daher erfolgt doch die Beschwerde.
Das Offline-Billing *ist* rechtswidrig. Das ist höchstrichterliche Rechtsprechung!

Mal angenommen, Du rufst die Polizei an und sagst: "Kommen Sie schnell! In der X-Straße wird gerade die Y-Bank überfallen."

Wenn die Bundesnetzagentur verantwortlich für die Polizei wäre, dann würdest Du wahrscheinlich weiterverbunden auf eine automatische Bandansage:


> "Die Polizei bedankt sich für Ihre Meldung. Im Falle des begründeten Verdachts für das Vorliegen einer Straftat kann die Polizei Ermittlungen einleiten, gegebenenfalls kann bei vorliegenden Ernstfällen ein Streifenwagen zwecks Einleitung von Vorerwägungen für die Feststellung eines begründeten Anfangsverdachts auf etwa bestehenden Ermittlungsbedarf in Richtung des mutmaßlichen Tatorts in Bewegung gesetzt werden."



Ich glaube, ich kotze. Das ist bald soweit.


----------



## Joel (14 April 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Erneut danke für deine Antwort.
hast du vllt einen Link für mich wo das Gesetz der Bundesnetzargentur gegen vision Bill zu lesen ist?
würd mir helfen
danke
liebe grüße


----------



## webwatcher (14 April 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...vision-communication-gmbh-139.html#post304273


----------



## Joel (15 April 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail. In meiner vorangegangenen E-Mail hatte ich Ihnen bereits mitgeteilt, welche Möglichkeiten der Bundesnetzagentur zur Verfügung stehen, um in einem Fall von Rufnummernmissbrauch tätig zu werden.
> 
> Informieren Sie sich diesbezüglich auf der angegebenen Internetseite und melden Sie den Vorgang mittels der dort bereitgestellten Formblätter.
> 
> ...





So langsam sehe ich die Bundesnetzargentur als keine große hilfe an.
Sie helfen mir keinen schritt mit ihren billig Mails.
wie ja shcon antiscammer sagte


----------



## Antiscammer (15 April 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Eher kann man sich von einer Parkuhr die Dreisatzrechnung erklären lassen.


----------



## Knopfauge (16 April 2010)

*Neuer Ärger mit Invoicetel*

Hallo,
wieder einmal hat die Fa. Invoicetel bei mir ein Brandbriefchen hinterlassen....mit dem üblichen Inhalt...

Die Auskunft von der Bundesnetzagentur war bei mir ebenfalls wenig hilfreich, auf meine Anzeige hin kam ebenfalls nur eine Standardantwort.

Nach eigener Recherche unter dem Link Bundesnetzagentur Telekommunikationsdienstemarkt habe ich mit Erschrecken festgestellt, dass Invoicetel offenbar ein rechtmäßig registriertes Unternehmen bei der Bundesnetzagentur ist....

Kann das sein oder wird da jeder Hinz und Kunz unter der Liste aufgenommen? Was für gesetzl. Anforderungen werden denn an einen solchen TK-Dienstleister eigentlich gestellt??


----------



## Captain Picard (16 April 2010)

*AW: Neuer Ärger mit Invoicetel*



Knopfauge schrieb:


> Kann das sein oder wird da jeder Hinz und Kunz unter der Liste aufgenommen?


ja 


Knopfauge schrieb:


> Was für gesetzl. Anforderungen werden denn an einen solchen TK-Dienstleister eigentlich gestellt??


keine


----------



## Knopfauge (16 April 2010)

*AW: Neuer Ärger mit Invoicetel*

Vielen Dank für das Feedback. Das habe ich eigentlich schon beinahe erwartet...

Mich machte nur stutzig, dass besagte Vision Bill / Vision Communications nicht unter der Liste auffindbar waren.


----------



## Joel (16 April 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> Die Bundesnetzagentur ist eine obere Bundesbehörde deren Tätigkeitsfeld durch das Telekommunikationsgesetz bestimmt ist. Die Behörde besitzt selbst keine Gesetzgebungskompetenzen. Dies obliegt ausschließlich dem Parlament der Bundesrepublik Deutschland.
> 
> ...





Hallo leute.
hier behauptet einer der mitarbeiter nichts von dies gesetz gegen offline billing zu wissen.
lg


----------



## Captain Picard (16 April 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Joel schrieb:


> hier behauptet einer der mitarbeiter nichts von dies gesetz gegen offline billing zu wissen.



Im "Ich nix wissen" und "keine  Ahnung  haben" sind die Wattestäbchenkrieger  Weltmeister


----------



## Joel (16 April 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

aber die können doch nich einfach sagen sie wissn nix vonem gesetz wenn es dieses doch gibt oder???


----------



## Antiscammer (17 April 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Es steht nicht im TKG, dass die Hotline der BNETZA das TKG kennen muss. Also müsste die Bundesnetzagentur das TKG sowie die eigenen, selbst erstrittenen höchstrichterlichen Urteile nur dann kennen, wenn sie Kenntnis davon hätte, dass eine positive Kenntnis in Anbetracht aller in Betracht kommenden Begleitumstände keinen anderen Schluss zuließe, als dass eine Kenntnis nicht nur vorliegen dürfte, sondern unter Berücksichtigung des konkreten Einzelfalles sogar vorliegen sollte. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Joel (20 April 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

also ich blicks grad gar nich ey.
also kann die bundesnetzargentur nichts dagegen machn oder wie?
lg


----------



## Captain Picard (20 April 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Joel schrieb:


> also kann die bundesnetzargentur nichts dagegen machn oder wie?



Zum Mitschreiben: Sie könnte und müßte es.  Sie tut es aber nicht, weil sie faul und/oder
   unfähig ist, wobei das noch die mildeste  Interpretation des Nichtstun ist.


----------



## Joel (20 April 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Die Inkasso nervensägen haben heut glaub wieder angerufn.
ey hofftl nimmt dass bald n ende kein boq mehr auf dieses ständige gedrohe.
captain danke für die auskunft.
lg


----------



## michutsch79 (21 April 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

hallo,,,
auch ich bin auf vision bill reingefallen...
habe nur kurz angerufen und direkt wieder aufgelegt...
dann kam halt der telefon anruf und ich war sooo blöd meine adresse rauszugeben..
najaaa.. jetzt habe ich denen einen widerspruch geschrieben und natürlich kam das ich um wietere koste zu vermeide bezahlen soll.....
wie gehts denn jetzt weiter....????????


----------



## technofreak (21 April 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



michutsch79 schrieb:


> wie gehts denn jetzt weiter....????????



>> Stories zum Schmunzeln

ansonsten den Thread lesen. in den fast 1500 Postings wird *nicht* über Kuchenbacken geschrieben 


me too Pause


----------



## Aongsa (21 Mai 2010)

*0624794095 Vision abzocker! erotik*

hallo...

Mit mir ist das auch passiert letzten monat haben die  auch angerufen und wollten meine adresse und ich hab dennen nicht  gegeben dann habe ich gesagt vor wut RUFEN SIE NACH EINEN MONAT WIEDER  AN

dann haben sie tatsächlich gestern wieder bei mir angerufen  und leute ich bin gerade mal 15 jahre alt .. Die haben mir vonwegen  irgendswie was von einem erotik abo gesagt usw und kündigen wat weiß ich  .. dann habe ich gesagt ne keiner aus meiner familie hat bei euern  scheiß telefonsex angerufen dann hat der gesagt hmm dann machen wir mal  so ich schick ihnen eine rechnung und hat augelegt und die spastis haben  bei uns aufs haustelefon angerufen ....Ich weiß nicht ob sie damit  nicht mehr aufhören ... wenn die nochmal anrufen kriege ich adrenaline  ... Ich weiß jetzt nicht on tatsächlich eine rechnung kommt .......Wenn  eine rechnung kommt was sollen wir machen ya?


ich habe aufjedenfall nicht meine adresse gegeben... Was passiert jetzt?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 17:45:10 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 17:42:41 ----------

Die haben mir mit eine rechnung bedroht !


----------



## Gartenschlauch (21 Mai 2010)

*AW: 0624794095 Vision abzocker! erotik*



> Wenn eine rechnung kommt was sollen wir machen ya


Habt ihr keine Mülltonnen Hellsehen können die wegen der Adresse auch nicht,sonst hätten sie kaum angerufen,sondern den Mist sofort verschickt


----------



## Aongsa (21 Mai 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Bezahlen werden wir sowieso nicht


----------



## tortec812 (7 Juli 2010)

*Vision Bill*

Hallo,

habe heute eine Rechnung von Vision Bill erhalten über 75€.
Angeblich habe ich bei ihrer Telefonhotline angerufen,ich habe ihnen keine Daten gegeben und per Mail den angeblichen Vertrag gekündigt.

Was soll ich machen ich bin 17,soll ich die Rechnung bezahlen oder soll ich sie ignorieren?


Liebe Grüße

tortec812


----------



## tortec812 (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Dazu muss ich noch sagen sie haben 2 mal bei mir angerufen aber meine Daten nie bekommen sie drohen mir mit rechtsanwalt usw.


----------



## webwatcher (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill*



tortec812 schrieb:


> Was soll ich machen


erstmal den Thread lesen. Das Thema wird jetzt schon seit fast drei Jahren durchgekaut


----------



## Tialk777 (12 Juli 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

hay leute ich habe vor kurzem eine rechnung von 72 euro bekommen obwohl ich nirgendswo angerufen habe dann frage ich mmich woher die meine handy nummer haben und ich bin erst 13 was soll ich machen?
Soll ich die rechnung bezahlen und wenn ich sie nicht bezahle kommt dann noch ne neue rechnung???


Bitte helft mir!!!:-?

achsoo ja und die haben mich 2mall angerufen und ich ghabe denen außversehen meine adresse gegeben was jetzt ???

bitte helft mir!!!


----------



## Tialk777 (12 Juli 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Soll ich die rechnung bezahlen oder nich denn ich bin erst 13:-?:-?:-?


----------



## Xerxes12 (12 Juli 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Lesen und Hirn einschalten,dann kommste selbst drauf


----------



## Tialk777 (12 Juli 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Xerxes12 schrieb:


> Lesen und Hirn einschalten,dann kommste selbst drauf


 
also nich bezahlen kommt denn nach der ersten rechnung noch ne rechnung hinterher


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Juli 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Tialk777 schrieb:


> ...kommt denn nach der ersten rechnung noch ne rechnung hinterher



Ja, da kommen mehrere. Na und? - Kasperletheater.
Stories zum Schmunzeln

Auch mal lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...g-ueber-ortsnetznummern-rechtsgrundlagen.html


----------



## Tialk777 (12 Juli 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Ja, da kommen mehrere. Na und? - Kasperletheater.
> Stories zum Schmunzeln
> 
> Auch mal lesen:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...g-ueber-ortsnetznummern-rechtsgrundlagen.html


 
ok aber wo haben die meine handy nummer her ich habe da nich angerufen was auch immer das gewesen sein sollte die nummer ich habe die nummer nich in meinem handy abgespeichert die ich wohl angeblich angerufen habe
was passiert eig wenn ma die rechnungen nich bezahlt 

ps. bin 13


----------



## Xerxes12 (12 Juli 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



> was passiert eig wenn ma die rechnungen nich bezahlt


Dann kann man sein Geld behalten


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Juli 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Xerxes12 schrieb:


> Dann kann man sein Geld behalten


Stimmt auch wenn mal 13 ist 


Tialk777 schrieb:


> ps. bin 13


Wie oft willst du das eigentlich noch posten ?


----------



## Teleton (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Hier lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...nung-czech-media-factoring-19.html#post315113
reicht eigentlich schon.

Wegen Minderjährigkeit dann noch den Text des §108 BGB


			
				§108 BGB schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Schließt der Minderjährige einen Vertrag ohne die erforderliche Einwilligung des gesetzlichen Vertreters, so hängt die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags von der Genehmigung des Vertreters ab.


----------



## Tialk777 (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Teleton schrieb:


> Hier lesen
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...nung-czech-media-factoring-19.html#post315113
> reicht eigentlich schon.
> 
> Wegen Minderjährigkeit dann noch den Text des §108 BGB


 

okk danke


----------



## jowood (14 Juli 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Komme aus Österreich und habe mehrfach eine dieser ominösen 01 Nummern gewählt und an drei Tagen hintereinander ein Gespräch geführt. Dauer insgesamt ca. 20 Minuten. Ich habe jetzt irgendwie Angst vor dem was mich erwartet. Bin bereits Vollährig und wollte diesbezüglich wissen ob sich an der Sachlage was ändert, wenn man dann tatsächlich auch für mehrere Minuten Gespräche führte? Besteht dann irgendein Anspruch des Anbieters oder ist es aufgrund der mangelnden Information (von einem Abo war nie die Rede) völlig ohne relevanz ob ich 10 Minuten telefonier oder nach 20 Sekunden wieder auflege?


----------



## Xerxes12 (14 Juli 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Lies den Thread. In den Beiträgen gehts nicht um Kochrezepte. Es wurde alles schon bis zum Abwinken durchgekaut


----------



## toto68 (2 August 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Hallo 

Ich bin auch auf diesen Verein reingefallen weil ich im nicht nüchternen Zustand so eine  Scheiß Nr angerufen habe, nun habe ich den Salat und habe eine Rechnung bekommen von Vision Bill aus Goch und soll 59,40 Euro Zahlen  
was ich auf kein Fall machen werde.

Nun meine Frage da die meine Telefon Nr erspäht haben und ich befürchte das damit vielleicht weitere Betrügereien Veranstalten.

Kann ich mich davor Schützen wenn ich mir eine neue Telefon Nr geben las von meinem Anbieter !  oder bekommen Vision Bill die auch wieder raus ?


----------



## meer (4 August 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Habe gerade die Verbraucherschutzberatung angerufen. 
Die Firma ist schon bekannt, NICHTS bezahlen, auch auf keine Inkassobriefe antworten. Selbst bei einem Mahnbescheid Wideruf einlegen, weil dann müssen die das beweisen. Die Firma versucht es immer wieder, NICHT einschüchtern lassen!!!!
Also, jeden Brief da wo er hingehört: In die Papiertonne!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## webwatcher (4 August 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



meer schrieb:


> bei einem Mahnbescheid Wideruf einlegen,


Dieser Laden hat noch nie einen  Mahnbescheid  losgelassen. 

Die VZ schürt wieder völlig unnötigerweise  die Mahnbescheidshysterie
>> http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/mahnbescheid-dichtung-und-wahrheit/


----------



## meer (4 August 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Umso besser, dann erst recht alles in die Tonne kloppen, da gehört es auch hin!!


----------



## Butterblume123 (5 August 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Hallo, ich grüsse Euch in der Runde.
war mal;  wg -- Krankheit...
habe inzwischen 2 Antworten auf meine Beschwerden erhalten: ( RA Wisser )
1. ) Staatsanwaltschaft ; Betrug ist nicht nachweisbar; mit dem Hinweis, daß das keine Entscheidung hinsichtlich der Berechtigung der privatrechtlichen Forderung bedeutet.
1. ) Rechtsanwaltskammer Düsseldorf : Es liegt kein Verstoß gegen Standesrecht vor. Eine weitergehende Aufsicht über die Rechtsanwälte findet nicht statt.
Beide Antworten also keine Überraschungen.
Facit : Der alte Rat : Rechnung nicht bezahlen, da kein Rechtsanspruch.
mfg Butterblume


----------



## amarino (5 August 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Hallo
Nachdem ich alle Posts in diesem Thread gelesen hatte, hab ich mich hier registriert.
Mein Sohn (13) hat auch bei so einer 4 cent Erotik Line angerufen, und die haben gleich danach angerufen und fördern unsere Postanschrift.
Deshalb frag ich jetzt ob ich ihnen die Adresse geben soll und ob sie wirklich meine Adresse vom Handy Provider kriegen (was sie erwähnt haben) falls ich sie ihnen nicht gebe?


----------



## webwatcher (5 August 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



amarino schrieb:


> Deshalb frag ich jetzt ob ich ihnen die Adresse geben soll


Sehe keinen rechtlich durchsetzbaren  Grund dafür 


amarino schrieb:


> und ob sie wirklich meine Adresse vom Handy Provider kriegen (was sie erwähnt haben) falls ich sie ihnen nicht gebe?


nein


----------



## amarino (5 August 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Danke
da bin ich aber erleichtert :-D
die können Menschen sehr gut einschüchtern, dass muss ich zugeben


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 August 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



amarino schrieb:


> Deshalb frag ich jetzt ob ich ihnen die Adresse geben soll und ob sie wirklich meine Adresse vom Handy Provider kriegen (was sie erwähnt haben) falls ich sie ihnen nicht gebe?


Vorsicht! Die haben die Angewohnheit, anzurufen ("Sie haben gewonnen. Ihre Adresse ist nur schlecht lesbar. Daher müssen wir diese abgleichen, um Ihnen Ihren Gewinn zuzustellen")


----------



## webwatcher (5 August 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



amarino schrieb:


> die können Menschen sehr gut einschüchtern, dass muss ich zugeben


Das  "Geschäftsmodell" der Nutzlosbranche  beruht *ausschließlich* auf Angst und Unwissenheit der Betroffenen.
Verbraucherzentralen schätzen, dass  sich 10-30% durch  Drohungen so einschüchtern lassen, dass sie zahlen. 
Wer  nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten ohne  irgendwelche rechtliche Konsequenzen befürchten zu müssen.



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Vorsicht! Die haben die Angewohnheit, anzurufen ("Sie haben gewonnen. Ihre Adresse ist nur schlecht lesbar. Daher müssen wir diese abgleichen, um Ihnen Ihren Gewinn zuzustellen")


Selbst wenn sie sie  bekämen, würde es nur bedeuten dass Mahndrohmüll in Papierform im Briefkasten  landet.
An der Rechtslage ändert sich überhaupt nichts


----------



## amarino (5 August 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Ich werde die Anrufe einfach ignorieren, Briefe auch, falls ich sie bekomme.
Euer Forum hat mir echt weiter geholfen, ich wuste nicht was ich tun sollte, aber dank euch weiß ich dass ich nicht zahlen muss.


----------



## Butterblume123 (5 August 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

hallo, zum thema telefonieren :

habe wohl dort auch mal angerufen.....aber....
ich telefoniere seit jahren mit handy und festnetz nur mit unterdrückter nr...
die haben sie dann wohl während des gesprächs irgendwie raus gekriegt....durch drücken bestimmter tasten...weis ich nicht...

und meine adresse für die rechnung hatten sie auch schon nach einigen tagen....

wie in beiden fällen, weis ich bis jetzt noch nicht
mfg butterblume


----------



## webwatcher (5 August 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Butterblume123 schrieb:


> und meine adresse für die rechnung hatten sie auch schon nach einigen tagen....


Was überhaupt nichts  an der Unsinnigkeit der Forderung ändert


----------



## Butterblume123 (5 August 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

das ist natürlich klar, ich habe ja auch nicht bezahlt...

aber es ist doch seltsam, dass die schon während des tel. mit unterdrückter nr. die nr. kannten und dann sofort auch meine adresse ?!

weis jemand, wie das geht ?
mfg Butterblume


----------



## amarino (5 August 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Wurdest auf dein Handy angerufen oder Festnetztelefon??


----------



## Butterblume123 (5 August 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

ich habe angerufen...und zwar vom festnetz...
aber ich telefoniere aus guten gründen seit jahren nur mit verdeckter nr...
und zwar mit handy und mit festnetz...
wieso konnten die die nr. während des telefonats sichtbar machen und damit auch sofort meine adresse ermitteln ??
mfg Butterblume


----------



## webwatcher (5 August 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Butterblume123 schrieb:


> wieso konnten die die nr. während des telefonats sichtbar machen und damit auch sofort meine adresse ermitteln ??


Es gibt technische Möglichkeiten  unterdrückte Nummern sichtbar zu machen.
Feuerwehr und  Polizei setzen sie z.B legal ein. 

Es steht zu vermuten, dass sich diese Läden dieser Technik "bedienen" .

Falls jemand im  Telefonbuch steht, haben sie dann natürlich den sofortigen Zugriff auf die Adresse


----------



## Butterblume123 (6 August 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

hallo, wenn es das gibt, und wenn sich diese leute dort "bedienen", dann müßte das doch illegal und damit strafrechtlich relevant sein, Oder ??

Telefonbücher sind alphabetisch, und nicht nach den nummern sortiet ; oder gibt es auch tel. - bücher, die nach nr. sortiert sind ?

mfg Butterblume


----------



## webwatcher (6 August 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Butterblume123 schrieb:


> hallo, wenn es das gibt, und wenn sich diese leute dort "bedienen", dann müßte das doch illegal und damit strafrechtlich relevant sein,


theoretisch ja,  aber "wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter" und  Staatsanwälte sehen
 das Treiben der Telefonabzockbranche  mit äußerster  Milde...


----------



## Guardien (16 August 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Hallo!
Mal was neues von mir und Vision Bill.
Hatte nach fast einem Jahr gedacht die Sache wäre nach 
Drohungen und etlichen Mahnungen vergessen.
Denkste!!!!!!!!!!
Heute rief mich eine Frau vom Inkassobüro an und fragte mich, was ich 
in der Sache weiter unternehmen wolle bzw. ob ich die ausstehenden Forderungen nun begleichen möchte.:wall::wall::wall:
Erklärte Ihr kurz und knapp das es von mir keinen Cent gibt, ansonsten wird die Sache meinem Anwalt übergeben.

Hat sonst jemand schon mal einen Anruf dieser Art bekommen???

 Greetz   Guardien


----------



## webwatcher (16 August 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Guardien schrieb:


> Hat sonst jemand schon mal einen Anruf dieser Art bekommen???


Ist schon mehrfach berichtet worden. Tipp: kommentarlos den Hörer auflegen.

Wurde eine  Rufnummer angezeigt und wenn ja welche?
Wurde der Name der Inkassobutze genannt?


----------



## Guardien (16 August 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Ist schon mehrfach berichtet worden. Tipp: kommentarlos den Hörer auflegen.
> 
> Wurde eine  Rufnummer angezeigt und wenn ja welche?
> Wurde der Name der Inkassobutze genannt?



Aber ein Anruf nach dieser Zeit???

Die Rufnummer wurde nicht angezeigt.
Einen Namen hatte die Dame zwar genannt aber ist mir wieder entfallen.
Hat mich im falschen Moment erwischt.

Greetz  Guardien


----------



## webwatcher (16 August 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Guardien schrieb:


> Aber ein Anruf nach dieser Zeit???



Von Zeit zu Zeit versucht man nochmal "nachzuernten". Ist nicht ungewöhnlich.

Unterdrücken der Rufnummer ist Beweis für völlige Unseriosität. 
Wer weiß, wer da überhaupt "dran"  war.


----------



## chrisT (19 August 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

und meine adresse für die rechnung hatten sie auch schon nach einigen tagen....


----------



## webwatcher (19 August 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

na und? Ihr werdet doch sicher eine grüne/blaue  Wertstofftonne für 
Papiermüll haben...


----------



## chrisT (19 August 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Die schießen einfach mal ins Blaue und warten ab was passiert.

Das mit der Adresse hat uns auch gewundert. Wir sind nun "Kunden" der Vision Communication GmbH und der InvoiceTel GmbH. Auch werden wir schon vom Inkassounternehmen Euripay GmbH aus Düsseldorf (alles Jecken oder was) sehr wohlwollend (unser Geld nämlich) betreut.

Bei uns wurde von Vision Communications eine Rechnung, datiert, 15.06.2010 gestellt, angebliches Leistungsdatum war der 13.06.2010. 
Einige Tage später, haben wohl abgewartet ob der Brief zustell- oder unzustellbar war, flatterte Post der InvoiceTel ins Haus, Rechnungsdatum 15.06.2010, angebliches Leistungsdatum 20.03.2010. 
Haben die Prozedur mit Widerspruch, erneutes Anschreiben, Mahnung, Inkassobüro jetzt durch und haben eine Online-Strafanzeige wegen versuchtem Betrug bei der Polizei NRW gegen beide Geschäftsführer der genannten Firmen gestellt. Nun kommt der Witz: Die Polizei rät... Zahlen macht Frieden, denn wir sind für unseren Telefonanschluss verantwortlich und müssen demnach zahlen. Frage: Früher wurden die spezifisch ausgebildet, aber jetzt haben die so viel Streß mit den beiden Firmen, dass die Polizei selbst am Telefon schon richtig unfreundlich wird.

Nun denn, wir haben unseren Frieden auch ohne zu zahlen.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 August 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



chrisT schrieb:


> Nun kommt der Witz: Die Polizei rät... Zahlen macht Frieden, denn wir sind für unseren Telefonanschluss verantwortlich und müssen demnach zahlen.


Die Polizei sollte sich um die Dinge kümmern, von denen  sie Ahnung hat. 
Rotlichtsünder und Ladendiebe  
Von Zivilrecht insbesondere Internet- und  Telekommunikationsbetrug  haben sie in den
 Regel nicht den blassesten Schimmer 
( es gibt rühmliche Ausnahmen    )


chrisT schrieb:


> Nun denn, wir haben unseren Frieden auch ohne zu zahlen.


:thumb:


----------



## Florian1990 (26 August 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Moin...

Aus jucks und tollerei haben Kumpel und Ich da mal angerufen und wir wurden auf kein Vertrag drauf hingewiesen..ein Tag später klingelte Telefon soo Ich natürrlich Adresse rausgegebn au3s angst wahrscheinlich oder so, weil Sie meinten das es denn über mein Handyvertrag laufen wird und so..naja einige Später kam die erste Rechnung...Ich ach guckst mal im I-net denn habe Ich paar Leute0 gefunden die halt auch drauf reingefallen sind....aufjedenfall Ich den ein text geschrieben das ich nich zahlen werde ect...denn kam ne Mail zurück um welche Rechnung es ginge..soo und den heute kam zurücK:



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> 
> nachweislich wurde von dem Telefonanschluss 0175xxxxxx der von uns in Rechnung gestellte Service bestellt.
> 
> ...



Was soll ich denn jetzt machen? die zweite mahnung kam schon ins haus vor einer woche und ich habe bis zum 04.09 zeit dies zuzahlen sonst kommen die mit inkassobüro und so..kam mir einer helfen was ihr gemacht habt damit die aufhören damit??

danke schonmal


----------



## Antiscammer (26 August 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Dieser Thread hat bereits 151 Seiten, Du bist also nicht der einzige. Es wurde hier alles schon gefühlte 10000-mal durchgekaut.

Lies nur die letzten 5 Seiten hier im Thread, und das hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...g-ueber-ortsnetznummern-rechtsgrundlagen.html


----------



## thomas1908 (30 August 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Hallo,

habe auch so eine tolle Rechnng bekommen.
Hier mal ein ausschnitt daraus:



> Bestellung von Telefon Chat Pauschale für 30 Tage
> Ihr anruf vom 24.08.2010 21:50 Uhr
> von Ihrem Telefonanschluss: 0177xxxxxxx (NAtürlich ausgeschrieben)
> Bestellung an Telefonnummer: 040 605644144 ( siehe auch Ihren EVN)
> ...



Muss ich nun Zahlen oder soll ich das Ignorieren

Laut dem Link soll ich warten
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...g-ueber-ortsnetznummern-rechtsgrundlagen.html


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Antiscammer (31 August 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Du hast Dir die Antwort schon selbst gegeben.

Aus mehreren Jahren Beobachtung dieser Abzocke wissen wir: wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## thomas1908 (31 August 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Habe mir ja ja fast alle Seiten zu diesen Thema durch gelesen, aber ich bin aus einigen sachen nicht schlau geworden deshalb fragte ich lieber nochmals um es halt genau zu wissen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## schokolade92 (19 September 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Ich hab auch Post von Vision Bill. Die wollen 72 Euro von mir bis zum 29.9. haben weil ich die nummer 069 977606739 angerufen habe und da angeblich ein abo abgeschlossen hätte. ein abo für 30 tage chat pauschale. das komische ist ja ich wurde bevor ich den brief bekommen hab auch noch angerufen der wollte wissen ob ich das abo haben will ich habe gesagt nein natürich nicht und trotzdem wollen die jetzt geld von mir  der hatte mich auch nach meiner adresse gefragt  ich hab ihm die gegeben  kurze zeit später kam der brief


Kann ich das ignorieren???


----------



## webwatcher (19 September 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



schokolade92 schrieb:


> Kann ich das ignorieren???


Die Frage  wurde bereit einige dutzendmal  beantwortet 

Lies  wenigstens die  letzten 3-4 Seiten


----------



## Hutmacher (23 Oktober 2010)

*Sexabo abgeschlosse? Was nun...*

Hallo Liebe Commuity.

Ich war neugierig und dumm, ich habe bei einer Sexnummer über mein Vertragshandy angerufen.

Ich lag auf dem Sofa und da wurde gesagt "ab 4 cent die Minute" . Gut dachte ich mir rufst du mal an, wird wahrscheinlich teurer als 4 Cent sein, aber das bekommst du ja dann gesagt".

Es handelt sich um die Nummer 069 33399399

Als ich dort anrief, wurde nur gesagt wenn ich jetzt die 1 drücke, komme ich zu den Nutzungsbedingungen. Ich wollte gerade 1 drücken, da wurde auf einmal gesagt. Vielen Dank, sie können nun 1800 Minuten monatlich abtelefonieren, wir brauchen nun noch ihren Namen und ihr Alter, dann werden sie direkt zu einer Frau durchgestellt.

Da habe ich aufgelegt. Ich wollte wissen was das ist, habe nochmal angerufen und 1 gedrückt, um die Nutzungsbedingungen zu hören, da wurde ich zu einer Frau für Telefonsex durchgestellt. Ich habe nichts gesagt und direkt aufgelegt.

Ich habe mir danach nochmal die Werbung genauer angeschaut und das kleingedruckte entdeckt.

1800 Minuten / Monatlich  72€ zzgl. Telefongebühren.

Ich denke ich habe jetzt so ein Abo am Hals. Ich weiß : Selbstschuld.
Mit einem Abo bin ich aber nicht einverstanden, am Telefon wurde dazu nichts gesagt und mein Name und Alter habe ich auch nicht angegeben wie vorher von der Telefonstimme behauptet. Ich habe ja auch keine Leistug in Anspruch genommen. Auch wenn ich kurzzeitig mit einer Frau vebunden wurde, habe ich ja nichts gesagt und direkt aufgelegt.

Was mach ich nun?
Ich habe hier im Forum und im Internet gelesen das mich wahrscheilich jemand im laufe des Tages anrufen wird, der nach meiner Adresse fragt für die Rechnung.

Soll ich dem die geben damit ich die Adresse bekomme und das Abo zu Widerrufen?  Wenn ich das tue,gebe ich doch quasi zu das ein Vertrag zu stande gekommen ist, was es aber für mich nicht ist.

Wie reagiere ich nun? 
Ich bin niemand der ab Telefon rumstöhnt und nicht bezahlen will! Selbst wenn es jetzt einmalige 72€ wären würde ich sagen "okey dumm gelaufen",aber ein Abo kann und will ich mir nicht leisten. 
Hätte ich das gelesen mit den 1800 Minuten , hätte ich da nie angerufen.

Vom Sofa aus war das nicht zu erkennen zu lesen obwohl ich meine Brille auf hatte.

Ich bitte um Rat, wie ich mich jetzt verhalten soll.
Kommt eine Rechnung über ein Inkasso Dienst? Kommen die an meine Adresse wenn ich denen die nicht am Telefon sage? Ist das damit aus der Welt? Kann ich eine Anzeige bekommen?

Fragen über Fragen.

Liebe Grüße

Der Hutmacher


----------



## Hutmacher (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sexabo abgeschlosse? Was nun...*

Auch noch eine Frage: Fragen die überhaupt nach meiner Adresse nun oder werden die 72€ über die Handyrechnung abgebucht. Weil wenn das mit der Telefonrechnung kommt, kann da im Notfall ja auch nix zurückbuchen.


----------



## bernhard (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...g-ueber-ortsnetznummern-rechtsgrundlagen.html

Wichtig: Man spricht nicht mit unbekannten Anrufern.

Über nichts.


----------



## Hutmacher (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Hallo, danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Da ein ja kein Vertrag zu stande gekommen ist, werde ich die einfach ignorieren. Gerade kam schon der erste Anruf ( schon dreißst so früh am Samstag ), ich habe einfach durchklingeln lassen und werde auch in Zukunft keine Anrufe annehmen. Besagter Anruf hatte die Nummer mit der gleichen Vorwahl 069. Die Nummer wurde auch schon in anderen Foren im Internet genannt, das sich dann da ein Man meldet der die Daten wissen will.
Laut dem Forum handelt es sich um die Vision Communication GmBH.
Da hat einer geschrieben, das sie sich auch manchmal eine andere Nummer raussuchen wenn sie merken das sie nicht weiterkommen.

Sollen die mal versuchen an meine Daten zu kommen, ich werde mich nicht kleinkriegen lassen. Sollten die doch meine Daten rauskriegen und ich bekomme Rechnungen, werde ich weiterhin ignorieren aber schonmal meinen Anwalt einschalten. Der weiß immer wie zu Verfahren ist  !

Ich halte euch weiterhin auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Den Anwalt müsstest Du natürlich bezahlen (es sei denn, eine Rechtsschutzversicherung trägt das).

Im Grunde genommen ist der Anwalt auch bei schriftlichen Drohungen und Mahnungen hier unnötig. Wir wissen, dass es in mehreren Jahren nicht einen einzigen bekannten Prozess dieses Anbieters gegen Nichtzahler gegeben hat, und guck mal, wie lang der Thread hier schon ist. Da kannst Du Dich getrost zurücklehnen. Es wird rein gar nichts passieren. Selbst wenn: dann kann man sich immer noch wehren und hat auch keinen Rechtsnachteil, wenn man sich vorher nicht geäußert hat.


----------



## Hutmacher (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Alles klar, dann werde ich erstmal abwarten.
Die haben inzwischen schon ein zweites mal angerufen, diesmal mit einer anderen Nummer die aber auch im Netz bereits spuren hinterlassen hat.

Wenn das Seriös wäre was die da abziehen, hätten die das ja garnicht nötig mit xx verschiedenen Nummern anzurufen.

Ich finde es echt mies das solche Menschen sich versuchen mit unmoralischer Arbeit sich einfach an dem Geld fremder zu vergreifen.


----------



## Hutmacher (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Kurzes Update:

Sonntag 3 Anrufe, zwei verschiedene Nummern.
Montag 3 Anrufte , zwei verschiedene Nummern.
Dienstag 1 Anruf
Mittwoch kein Anruf
Donnerstag 1 Anruf.

Ich glaube da kommt jetzt auch nicht mehr viel.


----------



## kanary (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

hallo
ich habe dort auch angerufen, adresse angegeben
dann kam der brief es heist bis zum 2.11. zahlen werde ich nicht tun 
kann mir jemand erklären was inkasso ist
bin noch serh jung hab keine ahnung
und wenn ich nicht zahle sthen die dann plötzlich mal vor meiner haustüre oder senden die nur briefe
hoffe auf antwort
gruß


----------



## Teleton (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



> und wenn ich nicht zahle sthen die dann plötzlich mal vor meiner haustüre


Gefährlich wird es wenn eine weiße Nelke vor der Tür liegt, kauf Dir dann keine Langspielplatte mehr. Wenn Inkassos vorbeikommen schneiden die meist nur kleinere Körperteile ab.

Quatsch, Schwachsinn, nix passiert. Seit Jahren ist außer albernen Bettelbriefen (ggf vom Inkassobüro oder Anwalt) und gelegentlichen Anrufen nix passiert. Niemand wurde jemals verklagt alles nur warme Luft.

Inkassobuden dürfen fremde Forderungen gewerbsmäßig einziehen. Keine Sonderrechte, mehr als "Zahl Schurke sonst Ärger" per Anruf oder Brief dürfen die auch nicht.


----------



## kanary (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

ok vielen dank dannn werde ich wohl einfach mal nichts machen


----------



## Hippo (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Teleton schrieb:


> ... kauf Dir dann keine Langspielplatte mehr...



Meinst Du kanary ist alt genug um noch zu wissen was eine Langspielplatte ist ...  :sun:


----------



## Goblin (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



> adresse angegeben


 
Man gibt wildfremden am Telefon NIEMALS seine persönlichen Daten. Sowas kann u. U richtig gefährlich sein. Besonders bei Jugendlichen



> kann mir jemand erklären was inkasso ist


 
Das lesen
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Singapoor (3 November 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

So, wollte nur als Info weitergeben dass diese Firma es also immer noch versucht. Nachdem der "Erstkontakt" vor rund einem Jahr stattfand und im April diesen Jahres die berühmt berüchtigten 72,- Euro zwischenzeitlich auf rund 120,- Euro (dank "Arbeitskosten", etc.) gestiegen waren, ist nun wohl die dritte Runde eingeläutet worden.
Mittlerweile drohen sie mit der Zwangsvollstreckung und weiteren Nachrichten vom Amtsgericht, interessanterweise aber "nur" mit den rund 120,- Euro, im letzen halben Jahr scheinen sich also keine weiteren Gebühren angehäuft zu haben 
Auch sehr schön zu lesen ist der Umstand, dass das Schriftstück am 30.09. verfasst und die Forderung bis 20.10. erledigt werden soll, mir der Brief aber erst letzte Woche zugestellt wurde.

Wer da genauso wie ich immer noch drin steckt: Kopf hoch! Und schon gar nicht drauf reagieren!


----------



## Captain Picard (3 November 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Singapoor schrieb:


> Mittlerweile drohen sie mit der Zwangsvollstreckung und weiteren Nachrichten vom Amtsgericht,


Wenn die Typen es doch nur mal tun würden.  

Das gäb ein Schlachtfest :bash:


----------



## Hutmacher (3 November 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Auch kurzes Update von mir:  Die Sache scheint sich erledigt zu haben.
Bekomme seit Donnerstag letzte Woche (29.10) keine Anrufe mehr.  
Donnerstag gabs 2 Anrufe. Einmal einen von den 2 Nummerm 040 und 096 und dann noch eine Private Handy Nummer, nachdem ich die auch weggedrückt habe ha1t ers wohl aufgegeben.


Danke nochmals an alle.

Grüße


----------



## porti01 (3 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Wir bekamen auch so ein "nettes" Schreiben; mit Hilfe eurer Beiträge hier im Forum und der Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz habe ich dann folgendes Schreiben verfasst:
************************************************************

*Per Einschreiben mit Rückschein* 

 Fa. Vision Cummunications GmbH
 Postfach 10 01 53

 47561 Goch



 Ihr Schreiben vom xx.11.2010, Re.-Nr. xx/xx/xxxxx


 Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

 mit Schreiben vom xx.11.2010 fordern Sie einen Betrag in Höhe von 72,- Euro für die angebliche Inanspruchnahme einer Dienstleistung.

 Ich habe keine derartige Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen und keinen Vertrag mit Ihnen geschlossen. Ich bin daher nicht bereit, Ihre Forderung zu begleichen.

 Ich fordere Sie auf, mir einen eventuellen, gültigen Vertragsabschluss und den genauen Zeitpunkt und die Annahme Ihres Angebotes durch mich schlüssig nachzuweisen.

 Höchstvorsorglich fechte ich den Vertrag wegen arglistiger Täuschung gemäß § 123 BGB an. Zudem behalte ich mir vor, bei der zuständigen Polizeidienststelle Strafanzeige zu erstatten, wenn sich Ihre Forderung als unberechtigt erweisen sollte.

 Sollten Sie das unaufgeforderte Versenden von Nachrichten an mich in der Folge nicht einstellen, werde ich die Bundesdatenschutzbehörde sowie die Datenschutzkommission verständigen und zusätzlich eine Anzeige wegen Betruges erstatten.

 Ich ersuche Sie um Löschung meiner sämtlichen bei Ihnen gespeicherten Daten. Weiters untersage ich Ihnen ausdrücklich die Weitergabe meiner Daten an Dritte.

 Sie berufen sich auf einen Vertragsschluss durch meinen minderjährigen Sohn. Da ich als gesetzlicher Vertreter zu einem Vertragsabschluss weder eingewilligt habe, noch meine Genehmigung erteilt habe, ist der Vertrag unwirksam (§ 108 Abs. 1 BGB).

 Falls ich innerhalb der nächsten 14 Tage, bis *spätestens zum *

 *9. Dezember 2010*​ 
 keinerlei Nachweise von Ihnen erhalte, gehe ich davon aus, dass Ihre Forderung gegenstandslos ist.

 Mit freundlichen Grüßen

 *********************************************************
bisher ist noch nichts weiter eingangen - weder schriftlich noch per Telefon.

Gruß


----------



## Goblin (3 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Glaubst du wirklich den Quatsch liesst da jemand ? Die Briefe wandern ungelesen in den Müll
Schreibselei an Abzocker ist etwa so sinnvoll wie mit einer Kuh auf der Weide über die Relativitätstheorie zu Philosophieren 
Brieffreundschaft oder nicht - Wie reagieren auf Rechnung und Mahnung?



> mit Hilfe eurer Beiträge hier im Forum und der Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz habe ich dann folgendes Schreiben verfasst



In diesem Forum wird nicht zu Brieffreundschaften mit Briefkastenfirmen geraten



> bisher ist noch nichts weiter eingangen - weder schriftlich noch per Telefon



Nennen wir es mal Zufall


----------



## Hippo (3 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Da wird auch nix genaueres dazu kommen ...
... nur die nä*X*te Mahnung. Stichwort Brieffreundschaft ...

A-W-T  z.B. hat anscheinend wieder Mailkapazitäten frei. Die fahren bei meiner Bekannten hier jetzt die 7. oder 8. Mahnwelle mit ständig wechselnden Beträgen. Verjährt wärs auch schon aber Ratenzahlung woll´n se immer noch.
Ich archiviere das ganze ja, vielleicht mach ich mal ein großes PDF draus zum ewigen Angedenken :sun:
Soviel zum Thema was von den leeren Drohungen der Mahnpupser zu halten ist


----------



## friend71 (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Hallo zusammen,
ich muss das Thema von meine Seite noch einmal durchleuchten.
Ich so eine Erotiknummer angerufen. Am nächsten Tag im Suff meine Adresse angeben worauf auch gleich die Rechnung für ein Abo kam (EUR 72,00 für 30 Tage.
Nun bin ich verheiratet und habe Glück gehabt dass meine Frau die Post nicht geöffnet hat. Wenn von dieser Firma noch mehr kommt, kann es passieren, dass sie diese Schreiben liest. 
Auch wenn wohl nicht passieren wird ausser Mahnschrieben, angerufen bei der Erotiknummmer habe ich trotzdem.
Wie kann ich weiteren Peinlichkeiten zu Hause aus dem Weg gehen?
Ist Ruhe wenn ich den Betrag bezahle?
Vielen Dank für eine Rückmeldung,
friend71


----------



## Goblin (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Dein Fall unterscheidet sich nicht von all den anderen in diesem Thread. Es wurde alles schon zigmal durchgekaut. Wenn das nicht reicht,Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale

Wer nicht zahlt kann sein Geld behalten



> Wie kann ich weiteren Peinlichkeiten zu Hause aus dem Weg gehen?


 
Ich gehe davon aus dass Du erwachsen bist. Reden schadet nie


----------



## friend71 (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Hallo Goblin,
vielen Dank. Verstehe was du meinst.
Nur mal angenommen es gibt Umstände, die ein Reden nicht zulassen und ich gerade EUR 72,00 zufällig übrig habe und diese zahle, was würde dann passieren?
Danke und Gruß,
friend71


----------



## BenTigger (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Dann hast du dich als zahlungswilliges Opfer gezeigt und schon wirst du mit weiteren Rechnungen bombardiert. Was meinst du, wo du dann plötzlich überall Mitglied geworden bist. Da hast du noch nie was von gehört, bist aber plötzlich jahrelanges Stammmitglied


----------



## Goblin (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



> und ich gerade EUR 72,00 zufällig übrig habe


 
Ich geb dir gerne per PN meine Bankverbindung. Wenn du die Abzockerei unterstützen willst,nur zu


----------



## friend71 (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

dann ist das ganze also nicht rechtens auch wenn ich die erotiknummer angerufen habe?
was haltet ihr von dem schreiben der Verbraucherzentrale an die leute?
ich muss dazu sagen, dass es sich hierbei um ein firmenhandy handelt.
Danke und Gruß
friend71


----------



## BenTigger (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Doch, es ist Rechtens, wenn du da bewusst angerufen hast und einen Dienstleistungsvertrag mit denen eingehen wolltest.
Dann musst du auch bezahlen.
Trotzdem wirst du dann mit weiteren Rechnungen rechnen müssen 
Das war eben die Antwort auf deine Frage, was passiert, wenn du zahlst. Das heißt eben nicht, dass du dann auf jeden fall Ruhe hast sondern....:sun:
war die Telefonnummer eine normale Festnetznummer?


----------



## friend71 (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

ja, war eine 030- Nummer.
bewußt wollte ich natürlich keinen vertrag eingehen, sondern die neugier im TV hat mich da anrufen lassen.
richtig ist sicher, dass bei bezahlung mehrere briefe von anderen folgen.
evtl. hilft ja ein widerspruch gemäß der verbraucherzentrale?
ich will das nicht unterstüzten aber die briefe umgehen.
vom handy-betreiber können die nicht einfach abbuchen, oder?


----------



## bernhard (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

In diesem Thema sind bisher 1530 Beiträge geschrieben worden, die alle das gleiche Problem beschreiben.

Da sich seit Jahren in der Sache nichts Neues ergibt, gibt es auch keine Antworten über die bereits geschriebenen hinaus.


----------



## Hippo (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Du wirst wohl darum >>> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  nicht drumherumkommen ...
Kleine Sünden straft der liebe Gott sofort, große etwas später. 
Wenn Du später beichtest kommt der Ärger um so dicker weil dann die Kohle auch noch weg ist. Und wann Du Dich so >>> :wall: fühlst ist egal.


----------



## Goblin (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Das Geschäftsmodell ist illegal
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...g-ueber-ortsnetznummern-rechtsgrundlagen.html

Urteil: Bundesnetzagentur darf Ortsnetzrufnummern abschalten - teltarif.de News

Netzagentur: Keine Sex-Hotlines zum Festnetzpreis - onlinekosten.de


----------



## friend71 (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

beim anruf der erotiknummer erinnere ich nicht mehr was ich gedrückt habe, auf jeden fall habe ich nichts bewusst zugestimmt. sicher wird die gewählte nummer auf den Einzelnachweis des firmenhandys auftreten.
wenn die ganzen folgebriefe/mahnungen etc nur zu stoppen sind durch wegwerfen und abwarten, dann ist es ebenso.
dennoch finde ich ein schreiben wie von der verbraucherzentrale gut um eine frist zusetzen, dass bei nicht-beantwortung alles gegenstandlos ist.


----------



## Goblin (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Schreibselei an Abzocker ist etwa so sinnvoll wie mit einer Kuh auf der Weide über die Relativitätstheorie zu Philosophieren. Es kann sogar gefährlich sein,wenn man nicht genau aufpasst was man schreibt oder wie man sich ausdrückt

Brieffreundschaft oder nicht - Wie reagieren auf Rechnung und Mahnung?



> dass bei nicht-beantwortung alles gegenstandlos ist



Das ist es auch ohne Geschreibsel


----------



## skeim (9 Januar 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Hey hab gestern nacht bei so einer 3Cent XXXnummer angerufen. ich hatte keine Gelegenheit mir die ABG anzuhören weil ich gleich weiter geleitet wurde. auch als ich nochmal dort angerufen habe konnte ich die ABG nirgends finden. heute morgen hat dann natürlich jemand angerufen und wollte meine adresse haben. ich hab einfach nein gesagt und aufgelegt. der hat dann noch ungefähr 10mal angerufen. ich hab jetzt erstmal das handy (Prepaid) ausgemacht. hab ich mich jetzt richtig verhalten? und können die trozdem an meine adresse kommen?


----------



## Goblin (9 Januar 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



> hab ich mich jetzt richtig verhalten?


Absolut richtig ! Auch mal hier lesen
Telefonsexfallen (Offline-Billing) über Ortsnetznummern - Rechtsgrundlagen

Urteil: Bundesnetzagentur darf Ortsnetzrufnummern abschalten - teltarif.de News

Netzagentur: Keine Sex-Hotlines zum Festnetzpreis - onlinekosten.de


----------



## skeim (9 Januar 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob die nochmal anrufen. hab grad mein Handy nochmal eingeschaltet und bis jetzt kamen keine neuen anrufe. Aber ich glaube nicht das die so schnell aufgeben.:roll:


----------



## Cologne (23 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich weiß garnicht mehr genau wie lange das her ist, ich glaube ca. 4 Monate, da habe ich an einem schönen Samstag Morgen einen Anruf bekommen. War eine komische Nummer aber nachdem diese Nummer mich knapp 10 mal terrorisiert hat und das zu meist unmenschlichen Zeiten bin ich dummerweise an mein Handy gegangen.
Mir wurde dort erzählt, dass ich irgendwo angerufen hätte und meinen Telefon Anschluss zu dieser Nummer sperren lassen müsste oder ähnliches. Sonst müsste ich für irgendetwas bezahlen. Habe natürlich in meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn (bin 17 Jahre alt) dem netten Mann meine Addresse, Namen und den ganzen Spaß genannt. 

Keine Woche später hatte ich eine Rechnung vorliegen von 56 Euro. 

Da ich aber nie irgendwo angerufen habe, bin ich zur Verbraucherschutzzentrale gegangen. Habe denen geschrieben, dass ich noch keine 18 bin und somit noch keinen Vertrag machen dürfe. 

VB hat daraufhin eine Kopie meines Personalausweises gefordert, da ich aber gelesen habe, dass man seinen Ausweis dort nicht hinschicken sollte und einfach nicht auf die Briefe antworten, habe ich das auch gemacht. 

Habe seitdem immer weiter Briefe bekommen wo mir mit einem Inkasso Unternehmen gedroht wird. 
Heute kam dann ein Brief in dem ein Datum steht an dem angeblich ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid festgesetzt wird. Mir wird mit Pfändung gedroht, die ich nur mit einer sofortigen Überweisung meiner inzwischen 113,38EUro umgehen könne.

Weiß nicht genau was ich jetzt machen soll. 

Lg


----------



## Goblin (23 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



> dass man seinen Ausweis dort nicht hinschicken sollte und einfach nicht auf die Briefe antworten, habe ich das auch gemacht




Ausweiskopien an irgendwelche Briefkastenfirmen schicken ist das Dümmste was man machen kann. Die Daten können verkauft oder für andere Dinge verwendet werden

Es ist nicht Deine Aufgabe hier irgendetwas zu beweisen. VB muss beweisen das Du zum angeblichen Vertragsschluß minderjährig warst

Alles weitere steht in den anderen Beiträgen

Und hier
Telefonsexfallen (Offline-Billing) über Ortsnetznummern - Rechtsgrundlagen



> Habe natürlich in meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn (bin 17 Jahre alt) dem netten Mann meine Addresse, Namen und den ganzen Spaß genannt


Sowas macht man nicht ! Ob 17 oder 70



> Habe seitdem immer weiter Briefe bekommen wo mir mit einem Inkasso Unternehmen gedroht wird


Na und,lass sie doch. Mal hier lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html


----------



## Cologne (23 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Alles klar, dann habe ich ja bis auf den einen Brief in dem ich geschrieben habe, dass ich noch minderjährig bin, alles richtig gemacht. :-D

Danke für die Antwort.

Lg


----------



## skeim (23 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

achja. bei mir ist das jetzt schon fast 4 monate her und die rufen immer noch an.:roll: aber so schlimm ist das eigentlich garnicht. im gegenteil! ich freu mich immer wenn die anrufen und ich ein bisschen mit dennen schwatzen kann. macht echt spass sich immer wieder was neues auszudenken um die zu verarschen. ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass nicht so schnell aufgegeben. ich habe schließlich noch sehr viele ideen :-D


----------



## BenTigger (23 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Jau, auch ein nettes Hobby. Leider bin ich den Abzockern wohl gleich als Abzockopfer nicht blauäugig genug.
Wenn ich mal angerufen werde, geben die immer auf und rufen nie wieder an.
Ob es daran liegt, das ich zu ehrlich bin? Vielleicht sollte ich nicht immer auf die Frage "Glauben sie etwa, wir wollen sie betrügen" mit "JA " antworten :-D

Komischerweise ist das Gespräch danach immer sehr schnell beendet


----------



## friend71 (24 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

ich bin jetzt nach mehreren Mahnungen da angekommen, dass ich eine vollstrackungsmaßnahme umgehen kann, wenn ich zahle....auch gut oder? und nun?


----------



## Captain Picard (24 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Warum willst du zahlen? hast du zuviel Geld oder willst du Abzockern ihre Ferraris betanken helfen?


----------



## Goblin (24 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



> und nun?


anscheinend immer noch kein Spamfilter installiert. Das ist Affentheater was die da veranstalten
Warum zum Henker verstehen das so viele nicht :bigcry:


----------



## Hippo (24 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



friend71 schrieb:


> ich bin jetzt nach mehreren Mahnungen da angekommen, dass ich eine vollstrackungsmaßnahme umgehen kann, wenn ich zahle....auch gut oder? und nun?



Dann lade uns lieber zum Essen ein, dann erntest Du wenigstens zufriedene Gesichter 

Aber jetzt Spaß beiseite - wenn Du zahlst signalisierst Du 
"Liebes Inkassopupsbüro hier ist eine doofe Melkkuh, bitte schickt mir weiter Rechnungen ..."

Das nächste Schreiben wäre dann: "Liebe Melkkuh, leider hast Du die Kündigungsfrist versäumt, es ist eine weitere Zahlung von X Euronen fällig!"

Nicht zahlen und weiter Mahnungen zur Belustigung aufheben oder gleich durch einen Spamfilter entsorgen lassen wenn Du den Anblick nicht erträgst.

Reagieren müßtest Du frühestens wenn der gegen Null tendierende Fall eintreten sollte daß Du wirklich einen echten Mahnbescheid kriegen solltest - nämlich zu widersprechen.
*Der letzte Absatz steht nicht da weil ich es befürchte, sondern nur damit die Antwort vollständig ist...

*Also cool down, zähle Deine Kröten und überlege wohin Du uns zum Essen einlädst :sun: oder behalte sie einfach


----------



## skeim (24 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

ob die leute von visionbill und co. sich das zeug hier auch durch lesen? ich frag mich echt wie die leute wohl aussehen die bei mir immer anrufen. sind bestimmt irgendwelche schmierigen anfang 30 prolls. so stelle ich mir den typen jedenfalls vor.


----------



## Hippo (24 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Einige tun das wirklich ...


----------



## Antiscammer (25 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Natürlich lesen die Abzocker hier regelmäßig mit. Schon allein deshalb, ob sie nicht vielleicht ihre Hofköter wegen einer Abmahnung an die Forenbetreiber losschicken könnten.

Diejenigen, die sich für die Drohanrufe hergeben, sind möglicherweise freie Mitarbeiter und wurden dann z.B. in Annoncen angeworben.


----------



## friend71 (28 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Hippo, das ist ja mal ne Aussage...
im letzten schreiben steht: Wir setzen sie hiermit in Kenntis, dass unser auftraggeber den antrag des gerichtlichen mahnbescheides auf den XX.XX.2011 festgesetzt hat. Dieses können sie nur noch durch sofortige zahlung zahlung vermeiden....blablabla.
dann müsste etwas vom gericht kommen?


----------



## Goblin (28 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Jaaaaa,müsste,tut es aber nicht. Warum,wurde hier schon gefühlte 53417 mal erklärt. Ein seriöser Vorderungssteller fuchtelt nicht Monate lang mit albernen Mahnungen rum,sondern klagt


----------



## Hippo (28 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Mensch, "friend71", jetzt komm´ wieder runter, wechsel mal die Unterhose, hol Dir einen Baldriantee und lehn Dich zurück.
Schaff´ Dir einen Spamfilter an dann mußt Du den Mahnmüll der Mahnwälte nicht mehr lesen.
Schau mal auf die Beitragszahlen derer die Dir einen Rat gegeben haben. Meinst die posten hier nur damit sie was geschrieben haben?
Wenn Du uns hier nicht glaubst und weiter den Panikmops gibst mußt Du halt zum Anwalt gehen und Dir den gleichen Rat für teuer Geld aber genauso ohne Garantie holen


----------



## Captain Picard (29 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Hippo schrieb:


> jetzt komm´ wieder runter, wechsel mal die Unterhose


Jetzt weiß ich, was ich all die Jahre falsch  gemacht hab:  Auf Pampers Level 
muß man die Frager beruhigen...

Bin ich  mangels eigener  Kinder leider nicht kompetent genug.


----------



## Hippo (29 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Hatte 3 davon 
Wenn Du mit Vernunft nicht mehr weitergekommen bist, ne frische Pampers und das Fläschchen hat meist geholfen ...
Wenn hier fachlich alles gesagt ist, vielleicht hilft dann die Pampers-Ironie


----------



## friend71 (30 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

wieso Spamfilter? der kram kommt mit der Post ins haus...


----------



## Niclas (30 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Grüne/blaue Wertstofftonnen  sind auch  (Feststoff) Spamfilter


----------



## biene23 (31 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

*hallo.

ich habe mal ein anliegen:

mein vater hat 3 rechnungen von Vision Bill ( Direct Billing Systems) bekommen.
1.rechnung 56,40euro 2. rechnung 72euro und 3. auch 72euro obwohl am telefon gesagt wurde 56euro kommt bei der 3ten rechnung.
vorallem nicht auf mein vater sein name sondern von meinem opa der name( der übriegens falsch geschrieben wurde+falsche postleizahl)

jedenfalls hätte er angeblich eine sexhotline angerufen und ein Abo von 30tagen abgeschlossen 3x.

steht auch drin das es in der telerechnung angegeben ist die am 9.april von arrcor kommt.

müssen wir das bezahlen oder lohnt es sich andere wege gegen den geschäftsführer einzuleiten und zur verbraucherzentrale zu gehen.

aso die nummer wo mein vater angerufen haben soll sind 069 und 030.

kann mir jemand helfen,da mein vater bestätigt das er nirgends angerufen hat.

dies hat er nur am 25.3.11 gemacht in unmöglichen zeiten.

bitte bitte helft mir!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Goblin (31 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...g-ueber-ortsnetznummern-rechtsgrundlagen.html


> nicht zahlen und auch nicht reagieren.
> Dabei ist es völlig egal, ob Sie dort angerufen haben oder nicht, oder ob der Anrufer minderjährig war. So oder so: es gibt keinen Anspruch, und Sie haben daher auch keine Rechtspflicht, reagieren zu müssen


----------



## biene23 (31 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

aber bei der verbraucherzentrale kann ich dies melden oder muss ich erst an die firma schreiben?????????


----------



## Reducal (31 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Übrigens, auch Offlinebilling kann kann man bei einigen Providern fürs Festnetz sperren lassen. Kam mir heute zufällig bei M-net unter:



> Vordefinierte Sperrklassen für den Anschluss
> 
> alle abgehenden Verbindungen
> alle Verbindungen mit Ausnahme der Ortsverbindungen
> ...


Gehen mir nur die Festnetz- und Mobilfunknummern ab, die "missbräuchlich" durch Anbieter, wie diesem hier und andere, missbräuchlich angeboten werden.


----------



## Goblin (31 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Die Verbraucherzentrale wird auch nichts anderes sagen,außerdem kostet das Geld. Nein,man schreibt Abzockern keine Briefe


----------



## biene23 (31 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

also anzeige machen wegen betrug???eine konkrete antwort bitte da mein vater sonst dies bezahlt...er will keinen ärger.


----------



## Goblin (31 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Die Antworten stehen in dem Link und in den anderen Beiträgen. Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist in Deutschland verboten


----------



## Captain Picard (31 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



biene23 schrieb:


> also anzeige machen wegen betrug???


Das bringt überhaupt nichts. Das haben schon tausende versucht 


biene23 schrieb:


> da mein vater sonst dies bezahlt...er will keinen ärger.


Dein Vater soll sich  über den Unterschied zwischen Zivilrecht und Strafrecht informieren  
und  das ist mein voller Ernst.
Die beiden Aspekte haben hier absolut überhaupt nichts  miteinander zu tun.


----------



## biene23 (31 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

also soll es er die drei rechnngen ignorieren...so lese ich das raus.


----------



## Hippo (31 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Wenn *ICH* mir sicher wäre daß *ICH* nichts abgeschlossen habe würde *ICH *genau *EIN* Schreiben hinschicken (wenn überhaupt) in dem ich bestreite einen Vertrag eingegangen zu sein. Und damit BASTA
Wenn dann jemand immer noch Geld von mir will muß *ER *das beweisen.
Das würde *ICH* machen ...
... Was Dein Vater macht muß er wissen.


----------



## biene23 (31 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Hippo schrieb:


> Wenn *ICH* mir sicher wäre daß *ICH* nichts abgeschlossen habe würde *ICH *genau *EIN* Schreiben hinschicken (wenn überhaupt) in dem ich bestreite einen Vertrag eingegangen zu sein. Und damit BASTA
> Wenn dann jemand immer noch Geld von mir will muß *ER *das beweisen.
> Das würde *ICH* machen ...
> ... Was Dein Vater macht muß er wissen.


 
ja er bestreitet es...mein vater is 53j verheiratet.

aber es soll ja in seiner telefonrechnung nachgewiesen werden wurde mir von vb kundencenter gesagt.

heißt das dann auch das er dies getan hat oder is das die übliche masche????


----------



## Captain Picard (31 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



biene23 schrieb:


> ja er bestreitet es...mein vater is 53j verheiratet.


Warum meldet er sich nicht selber hier? Es beißt hier niemand...


----------



## biene23 (31 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Goldfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Nebelwolf,
> ich wollte mich nochmal melden und Dir mitteilen, dass VISION BILL sich bis jetzt nicht mehr gemeldet hat.


 
was hast du unternommen,mein vater hat auch 3 rechnungen bekommen und angeglich soll es in seiner normalen telerechnung aufgelistet sein das er da angerufen hat.

müsssen wir anzeige machen????

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 22:10:13 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 22:09:06 ----------




Captain Picard schrieb:


> Warum meldet er sich nicht selber hier? Es beißt hier niemand...


 
weil er kein inet hat.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 22:11:24 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 22:10:13 ----------




Captain Picard schrieb:


> Warum meldet er sich nicht selber hier? Es beißt hier niemand...


 
weil er kein inet hat.


----------



## Captain Picard (31 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



biene23 schrieb:


> weil er kein inet hat.


und an deinen PC darf er nicht ran?


----------



## Hippo (31 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill*



biene23 schrieb:


> ...müsssen wir anzeige machen????...



Sag mal - liest Du die Antworten hier auch?
Darauf hat Dir der Captain doch schon geantwortet


----------



## biene23 (31 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Hippo schrieb:


> Sag mal - liest Du die Antworten hier auch?
> Darauf hat Dir der Captain doch schon geantwortet


ja sorry hab die nachricht zu spät bekomm mit der nicht anzeige...

mir gehts nur darum das es im nachweiß von arrcor steht und er ne weiß wie und warum...ne das wir strafanzeige stellen und am ende globen die uns ne...maaaaaaaannnnnnnnn :wall:


----------



## Hippo (31 März 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Welche Nummer steht denn im Arcor-Nachweis?


----------



## biene23 (1 April 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Hippo schrieb:


> Welche Nummer steht denn im Arcor-Nachweis?


 
das kann ich dir am 9.4. sagen welche nummer draufsteht.


----------



## Reducal (6 April 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Die Kundschaft der Visionäre in Bild, wahrscheinlich ein "bedauerlicher  Einzelfall". :auslach:


----------



## Reducal (6 April 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

....und was findet man ein paar Seiten weiter?



> Liebe Bildredaktion,
> 
> auch ihr müsst ja von was leben und sei es drum, Nummern bewerben zu lassen, denen es konkret am erforderlichen Kostenhinweis mangelt und deren Verwendung womöglich nicht in seriöser Absicht erfolgt.
> 
> Euer Stammleser Reducal.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (6 April 2011)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Meinungen nimmt die Redaktion sicher gern entgegen: [email protected].


----------



## Antiscammer (28 April 2013)

Inzwischen machen die Abzocker mit neuem Firmennamen weiter:

https://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sh...e-Neppanrufe-Deutsche-Telemedien-Inkasso-dtmi

Der TechC der Domain "telebilling.de" ist uns bereits hinlänglich bekannt.

Alte Gülle in neuen Schläuchen. Diesmal heißen sie "Telebilling Ltd." und "Telemedien Inkasso dtmi".


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 April 2013)

Hmm. Ich bin mir nicht so ganz sicher, wer aktuell hinter der Sache steckt. Da wären möglicherweise ein paar Fragen notwendig an Leute, die etwas näher dran sind... Mal sehen, ob die Kollegen in London und Hong Kong etwas wissen.


> Interessant ist, dass die Domain tele-billing.de mit einer E-Mail-Adresse reigstriert wurde, die dem Geschäftsführer der Callmundo GmbH, Düsseldorf, gehört, registriert wurde. Und die bietet eben jene Dienstleistungen an, die hier durch einen Rechtsanwalt beschrieben werden: http://www.recht-hilfreich.de/inkas...chsguthaben-rechtens-inkasso-marktheidenfeld/


aus:
https://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sh...e-Neppanrufe-Deutsche-Telemedien-Inkasso-dtmi

Das deutet tatsächlich auf sehr alte Seilschaften hin. Damals gab's mal israelische Dialer (edit: Ich hab's nach etwas Kruschteln gefunden: Barravoe Medien GmbH, siehe - in Ansätzen - hier)(bzw Barravoe Enterprises Inc. 43, Raziel st. Ramat Gan, Israel), das ist alles verdammt lange her. Düsseldorf - Hamburg - Hong Kong - London - Dänemark - das ist schon sehr deutlich die "uralte" Achse des Telemedia-Bösen... Vielleicht schaue ich doch noch etwas genauer hin.
s.a. hier

edit: Ach so! Ich habe im falschen whois-Eintrag geschaut und daher das nicht gesehen:
R D
*TeleBilling LTD*
Ostwall 144
47798 Krefeld

Ok, historisch betrachtet sagt ja der Herr D., dass er sich damals von den Dänen und so losgesagt habe. Ähnlich Bobby in London. Das sind alles Ableger derselben Ursuppe: Der IBC, jener skandinavischen Telefongaunertruppe Telemediafirma mit Spuren in die Highest Society aus Hong Kong (siehe z.B. jene Firma der "reichsten Asiatin", die bereits 1994 im Focusartikel erwähnt wird)
Die deutschen Pseudoregulierer vom FST haben da ja auch "gewisse Verbindungen" - und zwar vom Kopf her (im doppelten Sinne).
Grüße nach Düsseldorf, da herrscht ja offenbar (wie man lesen konnte) auch ein "gesundes Verhältnis" zur Staatsmacht, gell? Nein, ich werde die Sache mit dem teuren Wein für die Ermittler nicht wieder auffrischen. Das ist ja hier nicht alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen sondern neue Gülle in alten, oder andersherum.

Müsste man mal den T.H. fragen. Wenn man dessen Profil in Linkedin anschaut, kann man rechts z.B. den Namen eines Dänen entdecken: J.H.
Dann wird's endgültig sumpfig, oder, neutraler formuliert: _etwas unübersichtlich._


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 April 2013)

http://peoplecheck.de/handelsregister/NW-HRB_14262-893623
(ehemals http://peoplecheck.de/handelsregister/NW-HRB_64988-895070 )
(hier ist ein Mitglied der Familie A.: http://peoplecheck.de/handelsregister/NW-HRB_64988-682965 ) (--> Barravoe usw)
(hier ist die Stabübergabe: http://peoplecheck.de/handelsregister/NW-HRB_64988-756864 )
(siehe bereits hier)


Lernt man diese Art, deutsche Gesetze notorisch zurechtzubiegen eigentlich bei der britischen Armee? _Britannia rule the (telecom) waves!_

PS: Die Firma des flotten Krefelders (International Revenue Services (IRS)) darf man übrigens nicht verwechseln mit der US-Steuerbehörde "International Revenue Service (IRS)"
Es soll aber Leute geben, die dort nachfragen, ob Verwechslungsgefahr besteht.

PS: Einen hab ich noch... In UK gab's mal Rechnungen der TB, die erwähnten ein Konto bei der "Bank of East Asia", P.O. Box 901, Road Town, Tortola 
Dieses kleine Postfach auf den Britischen Jungferninseln ist quasi eine Art Eizelle für einige der spannendsten Geschichten zu dem Thema hier. Würde ich ein Buch schreiben zu dem Thema, wäre "Box 901" ein Favorit für den Buchtitel.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 April 2013)

Falls hier mal Medienvertreter mitlesen, möchte ich einige Aspekte ergänzen:

Wie funktioniert diese Masche?
Die "Dienstleistungen" werden häufig über Videotext angeboten und bei den Privatsendern (und ganz besonders bei dubiosen Satelliten-TV-Anbietern). Es gibt häufig eine aggressive Werbestrategie dazu (z.B.: Sexwerbung auf der VT-Tafel 100).
Selbst Kinder können dort mit einigen Klicks zu heftiger Werbung gelangen. Können die Kinder lesen, werden sie mit ziemlich derben Texten konfrontiert. Das ist seit Jahren bekannt. Die Profiteure sind die Sender.

Dann gibt es noch Hunderte Werbeannoncen in billigen Blättchen, teils aber auch in Zeitungen, die schon in ihrem Namen mit wenig Text auskommen (4 Buchstaben). Das ist ebenfalls seit Jahren bekannt.

Wenn also in Deutschland nichts dagegen unternommen wird, freut dies u.a. diese Profiteure.

Dazu kommen die Telefonfirmen, die über die Nummern profitieren. Es ist mir nicht bekannt, wie oft die Wattestäbchenarmee schon solche Nummern gesperrt hat, ohne dass dies irgendwann einmal Konsequenzen für die Anbieter gehabt hätte (damit diese endlich einen wirtschaftlichen Anlass hätten, hier mehr Kontrolle durchzuführen. "Moralische Verpflichtung" ist ja heutzutage kein Argument mehr).

Wir hatten hier vor Jahren schon einmal eine spannende Diskussion (Stichwort: Colt Telecom) und gerade in diesen Fällen, wo namhafte Akteure der Szene agieren, dürften ja auch die "übergeordneten Zusammenhänge" klar sein... Das weiß doch jeder, der sich mit dem Thema länger beschäftigt, welche Leute da im Hintergrund die Fäden ziehen. Gerade in Hamburg und Düsseldorf (und Hannover).

Ich zitiere mal diesen einen vernünftigen Satz, den der Richter in Osnabrück beim Pingprozess gesagt hat:


> *In seiner mündlichen Urteilsbegründung kritisierte der Vorsitzende Richter auch die Telekommunikationsunternehmen scharf. Es habe sich "ein Sumpf" gebildet, von dem insbesondere die Unternehmen profitierten.*


http://www.t-online.de/regionales/i...siert-firmen-in-prozess-um-telefonbetrug.html

Dieser Sumpf wird gerade hierzulande seit Jahren gehegt und gepflegt mit der Deckung der Politik.

edit: aktueller screenshot einer auf VT-Tafel 100 bei Sat1 bewordenen VT-Seite





(Quelle zum selbst ansehen http://www.sat1.de/service/teletext/ )
(Anbieter BU gehört nicht zu den Ortsnetzgaunern, aber gehört zu den Firmen, die aus mir unverständlichen Gründen gegen die unseriösen Wettbewerber nicht final vorgehen)


----------

